# Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ? 3.0



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent
> 
> ...



En ce moment :








PS : La V1 du sujet.
La V2.


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Là c'est la B.O de Old Boy


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2005)

Tendance ambient après réunion bruyante, Darwin Chamber "The Four Seasons".
Très éloigné de Vivaldi ...


----------



## toys (27 Décembre 2005)

je sais s'est pas bien mais s'est histoire de l'avoir dans la liste pour pas le cherché quand je vais ecouté un truc de bien.


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## DarkNeo (27 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment moi c'est ca :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

na na na na na
na na na na na
na na na na na
na na na na
                - EMINEM -


----------



## rubren (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi après une journée de MER..... au taf c'est plutôt ça :


----------



## DarkNeo (27 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> na na na na na
> na na na na na
> na na na na na
> na na na na
> - EMINEM -




Oue alors , f*** f*** f*** f***.... euh..... s*** ... euh ...... CENSURE !

La meilleur de l'année celle là sérieusement , chanson à texte....
Juste affaire de goût hein


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Juste affaire de goût hein


Yep
tout est affaire de goût,
de goût,
de goût les damnés de la Terre.

Là, il pleut, et Dido sussure tandis que l'autre ennervé tchatche.
Tout n'est pas à jeter,

prêter une oreille,
toujours,
qui s'appelle reviens.


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est la B.O de Old Boy



C'est une épidémie ou quoi?
tout le monde est à fond sur les musiques de films en ce moment. 
:hein:


----------



## yvos (27 Décembre 2005)

Noyeux Joël


----------



## Freelancer (27 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> na na na na na
> na na na na na
> na na na na na
> na na na na
> - EMINEM -



Ça aurait pu être du Kylie Minogue également. Ce qui confirme bien que c'est de la chanson à texte :rateau: :mouais: :love:  

En ce moment dans le popod :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2005)

Déçu par le DVD (la manière dont cela a été monté est discutable) mais le CD live est très bon !


----------



## Korzibsky (27 Décembre 2005)

que du bon :love:


----------



## Fulvio (27 Décembre 2005)

4e, voire 5e album des New-Yorkais. Le côté folk des derniers albums est remisé pour un retour à l'électricité moite et tendue du tout premier, inflexion jazzy comprise. Le chant outrageusement sensuel de Jenifer Charles se marie si bien à cette ambiance qu'on ne peut pas regretter ce retour au source, fut-il à la limite de la redite. Superbe.


----------



## Korzibsky (27 Décembre 2005)

pour plus de précision, Vikter Duplaix a été le producteur d'Erik Benet, Musiq Soulchild, Jazzanova... entre autres.
De plus sa voix est loin d'être désagréable, alors... :love: :love:


----------



## Malow (27 Décembre 2005)

dj kimo ( mix au baramundi )


----------



## House M.D. (28 Décembre 2005)

Oooooh, un nouveau fil pour ce thread à succès... :love:

Alors postons notre écoute du soir  :






*Madonna - Die Another Day Remixes*

Eeeeeet oui, encore une BO... Mais remixée par les plus grands, dont Felix Da Housecat ou encore Dirty Vegas 

Et en édition vinyle bien entendu... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## morden (28 Décembre 2005)

rhaaaaa c'est enorme !!! 

un bijoux à écouter !! 


je l'ai acheté à mon pere pour noel : resultat je m'endort avec depuis 4 jour  

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!!


----------



## Patamach (28 Décembre 2005)




----------



## y&b (28 Décembre 2005)

Et au dodo ... :sleep:

:love:  :love:


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2005)

Jeremie Kisling
_Le Ours_ avec *Teddy Bear*. Un enfant c'est si beau.

Ensuite c'est *Les étoiles*
Ca va me retourner encore et encore. Trop fatigué pour recopier les paroles maintenant mais là ça me broie le coeur cette voix, ces textes 

J'aime la partie acoustique sur le 2e cd. 
Vraiment bien ce gars


----------



## richard-deux (28 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment:


----------



## mikoo (28 Décembre 2005)




----------



## etudiant69 (28 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jphg (28 Décembre 2005)

tiens je viens à l'instant de découvrir ça :
"In Particular" de Blonde Redhead sur "Melody of certain damaged lemons".
Le refrain "ex-ex-alex" trotte bien dans la tête après...





(une image plus grosse ? non j'ai pas pu, désolé ; )  )


----------



## Freelancer (28 Décembre 2005)

une des compilation du label de Curtis Mayfield, avec entre autres Linda Clifford :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Y'a un truc de bien, avec last.fm, c'est que je peux en ayant téléchargé le plugin, écouter ma Personal Radio sur le PC de ma copine... C'est pas bien, ça?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Décembre 2005)

il faut l'écouter ce disque ,on en reste sur le Cxx  
un guitariste de génie ,qui enflamme tout sur 19 min de "Question And Answer" et sur "all the things you are"...idéalement soutenu par la contrebasse de Larry Grenadier et la batterie (l'un des tout meilleur actuellement )de Bill Stewart ...ca pousse ,très fort!:love:


----------



## Mulholland Max (28 Décembre 2005)

Takk... de Sigur Ros, un très bel album que je ne me lasse pas d'écouter!:love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2005)

KoRn - See You On The Other Side


----------



## Burzum (28 Décembre 2005)




----------



## lumai (28 Décembre 2005)

Stories from the city, stories from the see de PJ Harvey...
Toujours un plaisir à écouter ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

:love: :king: :love: 

Une belle famille, ces Harvey... :love:


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2005)

gotam prodject


----------



## Fulvio (29 Décembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



Tiens, v'là deux trucs que j'ai perdu de vu. Mais c'est pas ma faute : un matin, je me suis levé et je n'aimais plus le post-rock. Pas grave, j'ai découvert les Cramps et AC/DC entre temps


----------



## Fulvio (29 Décembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Stories from the city, stories from the see de PJ Harvey...
> Toujours un plaisir à écouter ! :love:



PJ aussi, j'ai décroché. J'en suis resté à Dry, son premier paru, mais pas celui que j'ai découvert en premier. Çui-là, il est énorme. Mais cela dit, il faudra qu'un de ces 4 je ré-écoute Is this desire, Hu hu her ou ce Stories...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :king: :love:
> 
> Une belle famille, ces Harvey... :love:



Oh Deanna (oh de-anna)
Sweet deanna (oh de-anna)

Attention, hein : Mick et PJ n'ont pas de lien de parenté.


----------



## Freelancer (29 Décembre 2005)

Pas emballé par l'album quand je l'ai acheté, je le redécouvre avec _énormement_ de plaisir :love:
c'est très tendre, elle parle d'amour, de rupture avec une originalité rafraîchissante. Et elle a une p*tain de voix :love:
ps: Webo


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2005)

Comment le WebO il fait du lobbying avec elle ...


----------



## House M.D. (29 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour reprendre le taff (juste en vignette, discret :mouais: ), 1 cadeau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euuuuuh... je te tue et je prends le DVD ou tu me donnes le DVD et je te tape sur les doigts pour ne pas me l'avoir donné avant??? :love: :love:


----------



## Freelancer (29 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment le WebO il fait du lobbying avec elle ...



une chanteuse qui réussi à reprendre (avec talent) Lilac Wine après Nina Simone et Jeff Buckley mérite que l'on fasse du lobbying pour elle


----------



## Korzibsky (29 Décembre 2005)




----------



## sofiping (29 Décembre 2005)

je finirais avec ces stoners ....


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2005)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

>


Disque extraordinaire, qui n'a jamais quitté mes platines / lecteurs MP3 depuis sa sortie.

Fait partie de ces quelques disques qui initient de nouveaux courants, sources de nouvelles idées.
Un seul regret : en passant du vinyle au CD (au moins en Europe) le morceau "Qu'ran" a été remplacé par "Very, very hungry", que je trouve moins bien.


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

Un truc tout tranquille ce matin dans mon auto, ça va bien avec ce temps d'brin


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh Deanna (oh de-anna)
> Sweet deanna (oh de-anna).


Un pti faible pour The city of refuge tout de même....




> Attention, hein : Mick et PJ n'ont pas de lien de parenté.


Mea Culpa... :rose:, enfin quand je disais belle famille je m'entendais...:  






:love:


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2005)

En dehors de jouer dans la guitare en culotte (mais pourquoi pas, après tout), c'est quoi la musique de cette amazone ? Et c'est qui d'abord ?


----------



## chokobelle (29 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En dehors de jouer dans la guitare en culotte (mais pourquoi pas, après tout), c'est quoi la musique de cette amazone ? Et c'est qui d'abord ?



Cette amazone c'est PJ Harvey, une chanteuse qui fait de la musique très très bien.

l'album le plus facile d'accès c'est sans doute celui là:




Stories from the city, stories from the see


Et après moi perso je préfère cui là




To bring you my love


Uala


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

elle arrache (musicalement)

sinn moi la j'en écoute 5 de : http://www.areal-records.com/


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Cette amazone c'est PJ Harvey, une chanteuse qui fait de la musique très très bien.
> 
> l'album le plus facile d'accès c'est sans doute celui là:
> 
> ...


 
perso, de _très très _loin, je préfère Dry...violent et brutal comme un uppercut, mais _zero_ déchet:






et quelques morceaux sur Rid of me (malgré le son très lourdingue), tels que Rub t'il it bleeds et Soft Queenie et sur Is this desire (morceau du même nom :love: )


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Décembre 2005)

Voir la pièce jointe 8138


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Décembre 2005)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Voir la pièce jointe 8138




Keske C ????


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Keske C ????


de l excellente zik du labal ninja tunes... du tres tres treeees bon miamiam :love:


----------



## Fulvio (29 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En dehors de jouer dans la guitare en culotte (mais pourquoi pas, après tout), c'est quoi la musique de cette amazone ? Et c'est qui d'abord ?



Précision : PJ ne joue pas toujours de la guitare en culotte 

Sinon, comme Yvos, mon album préféré est Dry, même si c'est pas la période où elle était la plus sexy.


----------



## teo (29 Décembre 2005)

Massive Attack
*Antistar* sur _A Hundred Windows_

Cet album est si beau et si sombre...

Bon, je sais que faut pas trop espérer mais pas de rumeur de nouvel album ?

Faudrait que je me fasse une Google Alert dessus...





			
				Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

>






			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Disque extraordinaire, qui n'a jamais quitté mes platines / lecteurs MP3 depuis sa sortie.
> 
> Fait partie de ces quelques disques qui initient de nouveaux courants, sources de nouvelles idées.
> Un seul regret : en passant du vinyle au CD (au moins en Europe) le morceau "Qu'ran" a été remplacé par "Very, very hungry", que je trouve moins bien.




et il date pas d'hier... je ne l'ai découvert qu'en 1989, bien après sa sortie et je me suis pris une claque...


----------



## y&b (29 Décembre 2005)

Cette B.O. est loin d'être inintéressante et plutôt agréable 

:love:  :love:


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> et il date pas d'hier... je ne l'ai découvert qu'en 1989, bien après sa sortie et je me suis pris une claque...







Pour autant que je me souvienne, je l'ai acheté le jour de sa sortie ou le lendemain à tout casser. Si ma mémoire ne me fais pas défaut, j'étais en effet encore sous le choc de "Remain in light" de Talking Heads,





un autre disque hors norme, qui ouvre des horizons. Un ou deux ans avant c'était la découverte de Jon Hassell "Fourth World: Possible Music"




et les disques d'ambient de B.Eno "Music for Airports"




et "The plateaux of mirrors" avec H.Budd.




Des disques fabuleux dont je ne me suis toujours pas lassé.

Sans rire : de ces rares disques dont l'onde de choc est toujours perceptible.

PS : Je connais un peu PJ Harvey mais je ne sais pas si c'est la petite culotte, je ne l'avais pas reconnue. De toutes façons, c'est pas trop mon truc ...
PS 2 : Une autre version de Music For Airports, interprétée par Bang on a can : top !!


----------



## Burzum (29 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>




Héhé........  :rateau: :mouais: :hein: :casse: :afraid: :style: :rateau:


----------



## Burzum (29 Décembre 2005)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Héhé........  :rateau: :mouais: :hein: :casse: :afraid: :style: :rateau:



lol mais dans l'ensemble :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> lol mais dans l'ensemble :



L'énooooorme avantage de NV c'est qu'il me permettent de faire découvrir à mon fils Basile, 1 an et demi, les  errements sirupeux du Too drink... sans eveiller les foudres de sa mère.  

Quant à ma fille, Alice, 4 bientôt, elle s'en fout, elle veut du Clash ou du Joy, version originale, pour frimer devant ses petits copains....  :rateau: 

Moi? Je peine avec les secondhands. Souvent de bonnes intentions en début de soirée quand on invite du monde à la maison ( NV, Petite Amigne, etc...) pour se terminer quelques heures plus tard avec les girophares installés devant la terasse, trop de vdk dans le tabasco certainement.... :love: 

Bien heureux encore qu'il n'aient pas «repris» Sanity Assassin...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Décembre 2005)




----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2005)

*Andante con moto* de Franz Schubert sur _Complete trios_

ça fait tellement du bien que je l'ai dans mon popod depuis l'automne et que quand ça débute, je m'apaise, je redeviens humain dans les couloirs du métro...

Magnifique 

Salut *passenger66*, content de voir ici et sur last.fm... bien d'accord avec toi sur NV  . passenger est notre 76e membre et vous pouvez profiter de sa Private Radio sur sa page, là


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est la B.O de Old Boy




Pinaise, elle est terrible.......
faudra qu'on en parle...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Décembre 2005)

Quand tu veux ! 

C'est vrai qu'elle est énorme !


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2005)

*Touched by the hand of God (Original 12")* de New Order

Tout y est.



> I was standing by the ocean when I saw your face
> I couldn&#8217;t look at you
> I guess you knew it but I never realized
> That we were through
> ...


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Décembre 2005)

> Quand tu veux !
> 
> C'est vrai qu'elle est énorme !


[HS]Le film également 

Au fait quelqu'un a vu Sympathy for Lady Vengeance ?[/HS]


----------



## Freelancer (30 Décembre 2005)

Une petite selection parmi les morceaux que j'ai récemment ajouté a ma bibliothèque iTunes
The Closest Thing To Crazy   _* Katie Melua  *_  Call Off The Search
Goodbye Yellow Brick Road   _* Elton John *_   Greatest Hits
Smells Like Teen Spirit  _*  Paul Anka  *_  Rock Swings
Hallo Spaceboy   _* David Bowie *_   Bowie At Beeb: Best Of BBC Radio 68-72
Revenge Of The Number    _*Portishead   *_ The Rebirth Of Cool Phive
Hell Is Around The Corner    _*Tricky   *_ The Rebirth Of Cool Phive
20th Century Boy    _*Placebo   *_ Velvet Goldmine
Tripping Out (Full Length Version)  _*  Curtis Mayfield  *_  The Curtom Story
Satellite Of Love  _*  Lou Reed  *_  Velvet Goldmine
The Maker Makes   _* Rufus Wainwright *_   Brokeback Mountain
The Stars Of Track And Field   _* Belle & Sebastian  *_  If You're Feeling Sinister
Let's Go Out Tonight   _* Craig Armstrong   *_ The Space Between Us
2HB   _* The Venus In Furs  *_  Velvet Goldmine
Six Days (remix)   _* DJ Shadow   *_ Six Days EP
Mourn    _*Apoptygma *__*Berzerk*_    7
ps: teo  :love:
ps2: Rezba, très classe effectivement, le dj Shadow
ps3: le packaging de Velvet Goldmine est très :love:
ps4: pitch  :love:


----------



## Korzibsky (30 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> //...un autre disque hors norme, qui ouvre des horizons.// les disques d'ambient de B.Eno "Music for Airports"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi pareil  

Ne pas oublier d'autres opus de la sute AMBIENT, 
dont l'hypnotique




et le magnigfique





mais à cette heure-ci, c'est pultôt





Produit par Bill lLaswell, avec quelques grosses pointures comme Maceo Parker (si si !) :love: 

Du GROS son comme je l'aime


----------



## Korzibsky (30 Décembre 2005)

oops erreur de manip'
pour effacer ce message, je fais comment ?


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> [*]Smells Like Teen Spirit  _*  Paul Anka  *_  Rock Swings
> (...)




Pitin, Paul Anka avec cette reprise ça doit _déchirer sa race grave_   


En tt cas, quoiqu'en dise Alèm et certains autres, je dirais que tu as une gout sur et d'excellente facture 



Là le merveilleux *Rendez-vous courtois* de Jérémie Kisling sur _Le Ours_


_Oui je sais mais vous allez en bouffer pendant un moment du Jérémie Kisling _

Après c'est le putassier *Where is the love (feat. Justin Timberlake)* de Black Eyed Peas sur _Elephunk_. C'est beau comme un clip MTV, pas forcément très bon, mais du platine pur, c'est presqu'aussi bon que les Poppies niveau texte, mais nettement plus sexe au niveau de l'imaginaire. Presque baroque en fait.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Décembre 2005)

J'émets un gros doute sur la version du sieur Anka question goût sûr ...  

J'ai failli en pleurer de douleur. Oui ça déchire, mais l'estomac ... :sick: 

Mais je vous rassure je m'en suis remis ... de peu mais je m'en suis remis !


----------



## Freelancer (30 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pitin, Paul Anka avec cette reprise ça doit _déchirer sa race grave_


je ne l'aurais pas forcément formulé de cette façon, mais tu as su saisir l'essentiel  
Tout l'album n'est pas incroyable (la reprise de *It's a sin* n'est pas inoubliable. il a pris le contrepied de l'original en faisant un morceau lounge, mais ça fait un peu musique d'ascenseur :rose: )



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> En tt cas, quoiqu'en dise Alèm et certains autres, je dirais que tu as une gout sur et d'excellente facture


Le coup du goût sûr et d'excellente facture est très savoureux dans la mesure où tu possèdes _également _ :rose: la plupart de ces disques :love:   



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Là le merveilleux *Rendez-vous courtois* de Jérémie Kisling sur _Le Ours_
> _Oui je sais mais vous allez en bouffer pendant un moment du Jérémie Kisling _


c'est surtout toi qui voudrait en bouffer (si je peux me permettre)    



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Après c'est le putassier *Where is the love (feat. Justin Timberlake)* de Black Eyed Peas sur _Elephunk_. C'est beau comme un clip MTV, pas forcément très bon, mais du platine pur, c'est presqu'aussi bon que les Poppies niveau texte, mais nettement plus sexe au niveau de l'imaginaire. Presque baroque en fait.


rhoo, après un peu (beaucoup? :rose: ) d'alcool, ça peut le faire


----------



## Korzibsky (30 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'émets un gros doute sur la version du sieur Anka question goût sûr ...



ben sur le coup, moi aussi. Mais la reprise de Black Hole Sun de SoundGarden est tout bonnement hallucinante. Après ça, Smells like teen Spirit et les autres reprises :mouais: de l'album ressemblent plus à une virée dans un univers parallèle  qu'à un produit marketing. Et ça je suis pas contre :love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Décembre 2005)

Je ne parle que de ce que j'ai entendu ... 
Disons que pour l'avoir écouter juste une fois ça fait un choc (bon c'était pas non plus dans un contexte génial ... Il passait à la star ac'  ). Je trouve juste que c'est pas un morceau adapté à son style de crooner ...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'écouter un bout de black hole sun et c'est vrai que cette version est excellente ...  

J'ai aussi réécouté smell like teen spirit mais ça passe toujours pas ...


----------



## sofiping (30 Décembre 2005)

Là , j'ecoute une reprise au pipo  de Divo sur une radio de itunes ...Dr Yo ... çà tue   

.... A , fini , domage ...


----------



## anntraxh (30 Décembre 2005)

Ten Years After, 
You Give Me Loving


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Mais dit moi Anne...

ça serait pas un peu de la merde TYA ???


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Décembre 2005)

Maintenant Fils de France de *Saez*


----------



## chokobelle (30 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Fulvio (30 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)

*TV on the radio*
j'en avais déjà parlé il y a 8 mois


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Décembre 2005)




----------



## chokobelle (30 Décembre 2005)

*Mais y'a 8 mois*
j'étais pas encore là (enfin si mais je me cachais)




J'apprends vite


----------



## macarel (30 Décembre 2005)

Après un voyage infernale en avion (genre rater la correspondance à Rome causé par un retard à Barcelone , bagage perdu pendant une semaine et j'en passe): Brian Eno (music for airports), Terry Riley, Steve Reich, Jon Hassel pour se calmer un peu. Si vous avez d'autres suggestions du même genre, je suis preneur, j'en ai besoin je crois.   :mouais:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Décembre 2005)




----------



## House M.D. (30 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>


Excellent !


----------



## Burzum (30 Décembre 2005)

A découvrir ou à re-découvrir absolument :


----------



## Korzibsky (30 Décembre 2005)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> A découvrir ou à re-découvrir absolument :



AH ça c'est du bon, du trèèèèèèèès bon ! :love: 

Au fait,là je me suis écouté les THUGS en vynile
ça c'est pas la bone pochette, mais celle de la compil' en CD





et là c'est 




suivi de


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

ATTENTION CHEF D'OEUVRE:


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

ATTENTION CHEF D'OEUVRE (BIS)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Décembre 2005)

"A Love Supreme" en Live est le pendant indispensable de la version studio : enregistré au Festival de Jazz d'Antibes le 26 Juillet 1965, ce concert demeure l'un des plus célèbres du quartet de John Coltrane . Il fut pourtant mal reçu, sifflé même par une partie du public, qui ne comprenait rien à ce déchainement passionné, très proche de ce que l'on appellait alors la "New Thing" (ou "Free Jazz"). Car autant le disque studio est un long développement sensuel, envoutant et apaisé, et autant sa version "live" sonne comme une transe mystique, une quête désespérée, déchirante et déchirée : le résultat est stupéfiant, et tous les musiciens sont parfaits, en particulier Jimmy Garrison qui se sert de sa contrebasse comme d'un violoncelle dans un solo baroque et méditatif!


----------



## Patamach (30 Décembre 2005)

En jazz un petit Steve Reid


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> "A Love Supreme" en Live est le pendant indispensable de la version studio : enregistré au Festival de Jazz d'Antibes le 26 Juillet 1965, ce concert demeure l'un des plus célèbres du quartet de John Coltrane . Il fut pourtant mal reçu, sifflé même par une partie du public, qui ne comprenait rien à ce déchainement passionné, très proche de ce que l'on appellait alors la "New Thing" (ou "Free Jazz"). Car autant le disque studio est un long développement sensuel, envoutant et apaisé, et autant sa version "live" sonne comme une transe mystique, une quête désespérée, déchirante et déchirée : le résultat est stupéfiant, et tous les musiciens sont parfaits, en particulier Jimmy Garrison qui se sert de sa contrebasse comme d'un violoncelle dans un solo baroque et méditatif!




allez , Resolution ,la 2eme des trois parties de la suite 
attention la rentrée de coltrane apres le solo de piano ,C'est énorme...

Resolution


----------



## House M.D. (30 Décembre 2005)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> et là c'est
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans mes bras... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Korzibsky (31 Décembre 2005)

merci naru  

maintenant c'est 




et ça aussi ça me fait du bien :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2005)

un mix live de _Paul van Dick_ en aout 2002 à l'Amnesia, Ibiza sur Nova 96.9-Sydney






juste pour aller se coucher et s'imaginer pas loin de Bondi Beach en train d'écouter ça un 31 décembre avec des grillades dehors et quelques Red Back pour faire passer le requin

_Note: se re-écouter demain le Essential mix live Y2K de Sasha en direct de BB justement, 5 ans, ça fera un compte rond _


_Edit: Trop fort le message de Last.fm cette nuit... y'aura peut-être des abos gratuits pour les moins chanceux d'entre nous 



			
				Last.FM a dit:
			
		


			We are in fact the least lucky web site on the internet. We've suffered some database issues; please bear with us while we try to piece everything back together. Again.

Your Audioscrobbler, Right Away.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Ils ont vraiment pas de chance _


----------



## toys (31 Décembre 2005)

ttc ceci n'est pas un disque


----------



## Korzibsky (31 Décembre 2005)

:love: :love: :love: 
tirez la chasse !!!


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2005)

*Carl Cox Live @ Twilo, NYC*, un Essential Mix Live de BBC 1 avant d'aller prendre l'air

Avec son remix de *Frozen* qui colle tellement bien au moment


----------



## molgow (31 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment pour me mettre la pêche :
- Jet - Are you gonna be my girl
- Greenday - American Idiot
- Greenday - Holiday


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Décembre 2005)

Tina Dico

a écouter ici ou ya par ailleurs de la bonne musique

http://www.giantstep.net/jukebox/player/906_5042


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

... *DU PUNK ROCK!!!*  Depuis plus de 25 ans... Et pour les 25 prochaînes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2005)

_Le Ours_ pour animer la cuisine en attendant l'apéro :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... *DU PUNK ROCK!!!*  Depuis plus de 25 ans... Et pour les 25 prochaînes :love: :love: :love:



avec une crete rose sur la tete?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> avec une crete rose sur la tete?



Je suis de la période où cette fanfreluche ridicule ne faisait pas partie des attributs du mouvement...


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

ttc ceci n'est pas un disque.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment c'est *Rob Dougan* (reçu hier, la version "limited" deux CD dans un grand livre) 






Un lienPour les clip de *Furious Angels*


----------



## richard-deux (1 Janvier 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> merci naru
> 
> maintenant c'est
> 
> ...



 
Il faut que je retrouve ce disque.

Sinon en ce moment:






:love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Burzum (1 Janvier 2006)




----------



## 222diablo222 (1 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (1 Janvier 2006)

Je suis tombé dessus, ça me fait tellement rigoler... spéciale dédicace à FabFab sur ce _simple_ d'anthologie   

*Tarzan boy* de _Baltimora_ :rateau:



*Ne cherchez pas, de toute façon vous étiez pas encore né ou à peine  *


Bon là après ouf, c'est Placebo avec *I'll be yours* sur _Sleeping with ghosts_


----------



## Burzum (1 Janvier 2006)




----------



## House M.D. (1 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir, pour bien commencer l'année, un nouvel album :

*Ayumi Hamasaki - (miss)understood*







En édition double CD+DVD, sorti le 1er janvier, et déjà chez moi... en plus en first press, donc avec un book de photos de la miss ! :love:

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2006)

ouai  un nouveau disc aussi  ,qui sort le 24 janvier,

comme je l'ai dit  hier on peut écouter 3 titres sur le juke box de 

http://www.giantstep.net/

en tout cas je l'ai precommandé direct des states...


----------



## Burzum (1 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2006)

"Jackson and His Computer Band"

Bon, sinon les amis, on fait comment pour ne pas avoir de "miniatures attachées" mais une vrai image, comme celle que la plupart d'entre vous poste... ??? Merci


----------



## Freelancer (2 Janvier 2006)

p*tain ce que je l'aime cet album. Le pic de la carrière des Pet Shop Boys à mon avis. C'est beau, c'est triste, c'est plein d'espoir, c'est tendre, c'est sensible :love: :love:



			
				Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon les amis, on fait comment pour ne pas avoir de "miniatures attachées" mais une vrai image, comme celle que la plupart d'entre vous poste... ??? Merci



MacMarco a créé un sujet à propos des images dans le forum, juste ici


----------



## macmarco (2 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ...
> MacMarco a créé un sujet à propos des images dans le forum, juste ici




Il y a aussi l'annonce en haut du forum Portfolio qui regroupe toutes les infos et dont le lien est sur l'icône orange dans ma signature.
Sinon, évidemment, pour poser les questions il y a le sujet original, dans Portfolio, et le doublon de "Vous êtes ici" que tu cites, Freelancer.


----------



## Patamach (2 Janvier 2006)




----------



## molgow (2 Janvier 2006)

Là j'écoute le dernier album de Katerine :






J'adore son anti-conformisme ! :love:

En plus ses paroles sont vraiment terrible parfois ! J'adore comme il se fout du FN dans "Marine Le Pen", ou alors le début de "Excuse-Moi" est juste affreuse  :
«Excuse moi j'ai éjaculé dans tes cheveux, à un moment inadéquat, je ne croyais pas que ça partirait mais quand tu fais des trucs comme ça, je ne peux pas m'en empêcher. Pourtant j'essayais de penser à autre chose. (...)»


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Janvier 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

Là ; j'écoute un morceau phare de la OÏ music : "If the kids are united (They will never be divided... hmm? Hein?)" par Sham 69... J'avais oublié comme ça pouvait être con... J'en pleure de rire


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Janvier 2006)

Je dis pas ça parce que je suis fan, mais objectivement cet album là est quand meme génial! :love: 
Il est largement mieux que le précédent, et je le conseille à tout ceux qui voudraient découvrir les Dandy Warhols..
TRES TRES planant...!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

... Mais bordel d'Adèle!... Où c'est-y que j'ai bien pu foutre ce merveilleux album de The Fabulous Flying Patochs? ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Là ; j'écoute un morceau phare de la OÏ music : "If the kids are united (They will never be divided... hmm? Hein?)" par Sham 69...




*Mythique*


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais bordel d'Adèle!... Où c'est-y que j'ai bien pu foutre ce merveilleux album de The Fabulous Flying Patochs? ...



Ce nanard ?


----------



## macarel (2 Janvier 2006)

aléatoire cet aprèm:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous, 

ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas passer sur ce thread... il a même pris une numéro de plus. 






Je viens, enfin, de récuperer un tourne-disque carrément d'enfer. Mais mes vieux vinyls ont besoin d'un coup de jeune, et mon diamant aussi.
Je suis donc à la recherche de produits d'entretiens, de pochettes plastique et carton, etc...
J'ai trouvé sur internet, le site wwwson-video.com qui me semble vraiment bien. Y&#8217;a-t-il des gens sur ce thread qui connaissent d&#8217;autres adresses ? ou ont des conseils à me donner ? d&#8217;avance, merci


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> aléatoire cet aprèm:love:



"Qu'ran" est un morceau originellement présent sur "My life in the bush of ghosts" de Byrne/Eno et qui a disparu lors du passage sur CD, remplacé par "Very, very hungry".
En tout cas, il est magnifique, ce morceau ...

C'était à une époque désormais bien lointaine ...


----------



## macarel (2 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> "Qu'ran" est un morceau originellement présent sur "My life in the bush of ghosts" de Byrne/Eno et qui a disparu lors du passage sur CD, remplacé par "Very, very hungry".
> En tout cas, il est magnifique, ce morceau ...
> 
> C'était à une époque désormais bien lointaine ...


A "l'époque", je l'avais sur vinyl, la cour des choses a fait qu'il me reste que la version cd   
Puis, lointaine, ça dépend l'échelle de temps que t'utilise


----------



## Patamach (2 Janvier 2006)

Eno version 2005, pas mal du tout:


----------



## lumai (2 Janvier 2006)

Là je découvre Ali Farka Touré avec cet album. Et j'adore ! :love:


----------



## macarel (2 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Eno version 2005, pas mal du tout:


Connais pas celui là, je me précipite demain chez le marchand


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> A "l'époque", je l'avais sur vinyl, la cour des choses a fait qu'il me reste que la version cd
> Puis, lointaine, ça dépend l'échelle de temps que t'utilise



C'est rien ... hier j'ai vu le zapping de C+ et comme chaque année j'en sors démoralisé : toute la crétinerie que je ne vois pas habituellement me saute à la face, sous les traits ces derniers mois d'un personnage politique que je ne supporte pas ...

Bref, l'époque me paraît lointaine car les craintes et les espoirs étaient complètement différents. On pouvait échantillonner le beau chant d'un muezzin ou le délire d'un exorciste sans que l'on ait d'arrière-pensée ...


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas celui là, je me précipite demain chez le marchand



Il est pas mal. J'ai été assez désappointé et puis j'ai été sous le charme petit à petit. Ce n'est quand même pas non plus son chef d'oeuvre (notamment, le chant est un peu balourd par endroit ...)


----------



## macarel (2 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien ... hier j'ai vu le zapping de C+ et comme chaque année j'en sors démoralisé : toute la crétinerie que je ne vois pas habituellement me saute à la face, sous les traits ces derniers mois d'un personnage politique que je ne supporte pas ...
> 
> Bref, l'époque me paraît lointaine car les craintes et les espoirs étaient complètement différents. On pouvait échantillonner le beau chant d'un muezzin ou le délire d'un exorciste sans que l'on ait d'arrière-pensée ...


Vu à cet échelle là, t'as raison, mes espoirs de ce coté là se sont un peu évanoui avec le temps les rêveries sont finis, mais bon, on s'écarte du sujet, en avant la musique


----------



## Burzum (2 Janvier 2006)

So cool......


----------



## Burzum (2 Janvier 2006)

So sweet....


----------



## Burzum (2 Janvier 2006)

So hard....


----------



## Burzum (2 Janvier 2006)

So dark......


----------



## macarel (2 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> So cool......


sans transition


----------



## Burzum (2 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> sans transition



Pas compris cette remarque


----------



## KARL40 (2 Janvier 2006)

Que 2006 soit punk, rock, jazz, soul .. pourvu que ce soit autre chose que la culture spectaculaire qu'on nous assène tous les jours ! 

Bonne année à vous !


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2006)

Allez, je suis un admirateur de Harold Budd. Et c'est bien dommage de l'entendre déclarer que ce superbe disque :




réalisé en public avec Eraldo Bernocchi sera son dernier, qu'il n'a plus rien à dire  
Je ne peux donc que lui tirer mon bonnet (à défaut de chapeau) et continuer à vanter ses mérites.
Cet album est du Harold Budd pur jus aromatisé à une sorte d'électro du meilleur aloi, par un DJ qui a (à mon avis) tout pigé à la musique de Budd. Vraiment beau, quoi ...

Autre chose : j'ai comme des soucis pour poster mes fichiers écoutés avec iScrobbler (vers last.fm). Ça marche, chez vous ?


----------



## Freelancer (2 Janvier 2006)

A la fois très sombre et très optimiste.
J'aime bien la référence à Somewhere, de West Side Story, sur le morceau "Toi+Moi", la sensualité de "Saudade", l'optimisme béât (limite bêta?) de "Comme un igloo" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Freelancer (2 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme des soucis pour poster mes fichiers écoutés avec iScrobbler (vers last.fm). Ça marche, chez vous ?


les soumissions au site sont HS depuis quelques jours, pour cause de crash de base de données


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Janvier 2006)

Deep Purple ... "Child in Time"

 :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Janvier 2006)

All the things you are ,...Pat Metheny Trio :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Janvier 2006)




----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> All the things you are ,...Pat Metheny Trio :love:


J'ai réécouté "Different trains" de Steve Reich par Metheny et le Kronos Quartet. Magnifique.


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ultrabody (2 Janvier 2006)

la radio en ligne sur internet ...........
radio locale que j'écoutais dans le sud mais grâce à internet je peux mm lécouter en ile de france.....

radio maritima pour ceux et celles qui connaitraient...


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Janvier 2006)

programme, "mon cerveau dans ma bouche" ... les anciens de Diabologum ... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> So sweet....



Oui, je découvre _La femme chocolat_ depuis quelques jours. :rose: Et c'est ma foi, très... chocolaté tout ça.  J'aime.


----------



## macarel (3 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réécouté "Different trains" de Steve Reich par Metheny et le Kronos Quartet. Magnifique.


P'tain, t'es en forme:love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>





 tu me donnes envie de trouver ces galettes 

en attendant
*Baby wants to ride (House of mix) feat. Jamie Principle* de Frankie Knuckles sur _Choice - A Collection of Classics_, j'avais la version de Bam-Bam en vinyl à l'époque. Un régal celle-là aussi. Surtout ne pas y voir le moindre sous-entendu 

_Just for you SB:  _
*Born to run* de Frankie Goes To Hollywood sur _Welcome to the pleasure dome_
Il fallait oser et ils s'en étaient plutôt mal sortis, aux States ils se prenaient des canettes de bière quand ils la chantaient   Cet album est une vraie perle. 


Pis là 
*Tainted Love* de Marilyn Manson
Je suis vraiment pas un fan du personnage ni de sa musique en général mais ce morceau est une tuerie de toute façon et cette version lui fait plutot pas mal passer le passage du millénaire...
La version originale (Soft Cell n'a fait qu'une reprise, plus une longue version modifiée, plutôt explicite) est de 1964 de Gloria Jones.
Je met en copie un résumé de la miss (voir ici la version complète), pas une inconnue  :style:



> (...)
> Also in 1964, Gloria recorded the original version of "Tainted Love" (written and produced by Ed Cobb of the Four Preps), which would become a million seller for the British group Soft Cell in 1982. Unfortunately, Gloria's version went unnoticed at the time and her career as a soul singer never really got off the ground. In the seventies, Gloria moved to the UK, fell in love with singer Marc Bolan and joined a later version of his popular group T.Rex, as singer and keyboard player. They married and Gloria gave birth to a son, Rolan. On the morning of September 16, 1977, Jones was behind the wheel of a Mini GT and crashed the vehicle into a roadside tree near Putney in south west London. Bolan was one of the passengers and died instantly. Gloria was subsequently charged with drunk driving. She recuperated from her wounds and eventually continued her musical career.


----------



## jphg (3 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Tainted Love* de Marilyn Manson



excellent, merci pour la citation. enfin! je connais l'original !

Edit : *ici* la liste des reprises de Tainted Love :
Inspiral Carpets (!), Coll, My Ruin, The living end, Deathline international, Social distortion, The Flying Pickets, Shades Apart, Finger, Atrocity.

------
ici Jenny Wilson
Let my Shoes Lead Me Forward
sur Love and Youth.

la chanson qui donne le frisson. :love: 






suédoise si j'ai bien compris, chez Rabid records (le label de The Knife)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Edit : *ici* la liste des reprises de Tainted Love :
> Inspiral Carpets (!), Coll, My Ruin, The living end, Deathline international, Social distortion, The Flying Pickets, Shades Apart, Finger, Atrocity.



Upppsss, il t'en manque un! 
Celui de *David Benoit!*  

Plus sérieusement ds les reprises Manson, je trouve celle du Personal Jesus de DM plutôt réussie, bon ok faut que le volume suive... :rateau: 

Là moi maintenant c'est The Argument par *Beautiful Leopard*


----------



## jphg (3 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Upppsss, il t'en manque un!
> Celui de *David Benoit!*



héhé ! intéressant !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2006)

Sur vinyl siouplait


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


Riding with the king... yeah!


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sur vinyl siouplait


Comme je suis classique, ce serait plutôt dans mon lit (au moins dans mes bras) mais sans le moustachu ...

Désolé :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

:style:


----------



## steinway (3 Janvier 2006)

Bach :


----------



## ikiki (3 Janvier 2006)

C'était ça 






Et la c'est çaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (3 Janvier 2006)

Un peu de pop electrique et eclectique ... pas une révolution mais assez efficace dans le genre.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2006)

Wynton Marsalis :je l'aime bien ce disque ,rien que pour Tom cat blues a la fin :Marsalis pousse le revival jusqu'à enregistrer un titre dans la cire ,avec le matériel des années 20 ,à l'époque de Jelly Roll Morton : on s'y laisse prendre...sacré Wynton ! 
tain jungle blues aussi :duo trompette /trombone wawa tous les deux ,génial!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2006)

bon sinon ya aussi son petit dernier ,ou Wynton veut vraiment nous rappeler qu'il est le meilleur trompettiste au monde ,et que le bop est le discours musical le plus génial jamais inventé depuis Bach ! (Donna Lee :love: )






je l'aime bien wynton(il entretient la "flamme" ) ,en plus je suis sur qu'il reconnaitrais sans mal que tout viens du Bird :


deux nom à retenir dans toute l'histoire de la musique :Bird et Bach ?
Qui a dit que tous les génies de la musique ont un nom qui commence par B ? 
ah oui c'était dans un film :Just Friends


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2006)

ah oui ca aussi ,je l'ai vu en 1997 ,le son résonne encore dans mes oreilles  
n'ayant pas la chance d'avoir 20 ans de plus pour avoir entendu Coltrane en live ,je me suis ratrappé avec David S Ware...
Meme si j'ai plus trop suivi ,depuis qu'il a mis des synthétiseur dans sa musique:mais ce disque en quartet est vraiment génial :extraordiaire,William Parker a la contrebasse et Suzie Ibarra a la batterie...
un sacré choc pour moi à l'époque!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2006)

bon et puis j'en termine avec une note plus légère ,qui n'a rien a voir ,que j'ai déjà mis ici mais ca fait pas de mal...
vive la musique, çà fait du bien après des journées à la con ...


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2006)

sur conseil d'Ice and Fire  






 :love:


----------



## Korzibsky (3 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> :style:



ça c'est bon aussi !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2006)

*Londinium* d'*Archive*


----------



## Korzibsky (3 Janvier 2006)

:love:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Janvier 2006)

Le folk déglingué des SILVER JEWS


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

_Noir désir, _Septembre


----------



## Burzum (3 Janvier 2006)




----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2006)

encore encore encore et encore..


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> encore encore encore et encore..


Electrelane for President !   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> ...



excellent album que cet appetite for destruction..


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Qqs BO ce matin dont une super compil de Morricone compilée par Mr John Zorn himself ... une pure merveille.


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Un peu de disco, et en vinyl svp.
Tiens c'est marrant la pochette me rapelle qqchose ... 






:style:


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Un autre moustachu.
Tout aussi efficace.


----------



## macarel (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Eno version 2005, pas mal du tout:


Ayez, je l'ai écouté, il ressemble quand même un peu à "Before and after Science", back to the roots, pas mal


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Un petit Fabric (N°19) avec aux platines Mr Andrew Weatherall.
Efficace.


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Ayez, je l'ai écouté, il ressemble quand même un peu à "Before and after Science", back to the roots, pas mal


Exact.
C'est aussi un de ses meilleurs albums depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur conseil d'Ice and Fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un truc que je dois acheter depuis des mois... faut que j'y pense même si ces derniers temps je fuis les lieux de perdition comme les shops en tt genre. Sont sur le Store ?  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Londinium* d'*Archive*
> (...)




On a rarement fait mieux que cet album.
Au fait quelqu'un a eu entre les oreilles leur dernier album ? J'ai reçu un truc de leur mailing list mais je me souviens plus bien ce que c'est, un acoustique ou un truc comme ça, non ?  




			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de disco, et en vinyl svp.
> Tiens c'est marrant la pochette me rapelle qqchose ...
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, il y en a encore pour ne pas savoir que... eh oui 



Là c'est *Orange Blossom* et leur album _Everything must change_


Je ne peux qu'encore remercier -lepurfilsdelasagesse- de m'avoir fait découvrir cet album vraiment superbe


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de disco, et en vinyl svp.
> Tiens c'est marrant la pochette me rapelle qqchose ...
> 
> 
> ...


non!  quand même pas! 

Une petite explication? Teo?


----------



## macarel (4 Janvier 2006)

en aléatoire cet aprèm:love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Ah hum pas de photo s'il vous plait


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

Je ne peux rien dire... Je suis lié par des contrats super ficelés et ça pourrait se retourner contre moi...


Allez discret... ça me rappelle un fil où certaines choses apparaissaient déjà en filigrane 

vers le bas de la première page et puis aussi plus loin... enfin, une autre époque, les vrais années disco


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux rien dire... Je suis lié par des contrats super ficelés et ça pourrait se retourner contre moi...
> 
> 
> Allez discret... ça me rappelle un fil où certaines choses apparaissaient déjà en filigrane
> ...


Comme tu dis Teo, en filigrane... 

Le doute m'habite... 

Un petit tout sur Discogs, ah, 1977. 

C'est bon, le doute n'est plus permis.   

merci Teo


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2006)

On m'a offert ça à Noël :






J'aime pas trop ce type, mais le bouquin est vraiment bien foutu et les choix sont très bon.


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Encore un truc que je dois acheter depuis des mois... faut que j'y pense même si ces derniers temps je fuis les lieux de perdition comme les shops en tt genre. Sont sur le Store ?



nope. j'ai mis du temps avant de le trouver, d'ailleurs


----------



## macarel (4 Janvier 2006)

Déjà que j'ai glandé toute l'après midi au boulot, je continu à la maison 
Pour commencer je me suis mis "Atom Heart Mother" de Pink Floyd. Je l'ai vu il y a très longtemps, l'année je ne me rappelle plus, à La Haye (si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais peut être c'était Rotterdam ou même Amsterdam, mes souvenirs de cet époque sont un peu flou on va dire)
Il y avait bien sûr PF, mais avec une vraie chorale, rien que d'y penser ça me fou le cafard :rose: :love:
Tè, je l'ai trouvé, quand la mémoire flanche il rest internet: Sept.30, 1971. ... Sportpaleis Ahoy Rotterdam


----------



## steinway (4 Janvier 2006)

Gluck


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Janvier 2006)

cette musique est d'une beauté eternelle ...


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Sorti il y a peu, un vrai bijou:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sorti il y a peu, un vrai bijou:



C vrai ,j'imagine ...je lai pas écouté ,j'ai hésité à l'acheter ,il est question d'une mauvaise qualité sonore...
qu'en est il?
de toute façon ,1965 est la plus grande année de Coltrane...
et pourtant 1959 ,avec Giant Steps ,CT deja énorme!certains n'en reviennent pas encore aujourd'hui...
Certainement l'un des plus grands musiciens du 20e siecle...
en tout cas celui avec Miles Davis ,qui occupe le plus de place dans ma CDteque.
alors le son ,bon ou pas?


----------



## macarel (4 Janvier 2006)

et dans la foulée, "Relics" et "Obscured by clouds" (ahhh, le film, La Vallée je crois en français) toujours Pink Floyd dans mon espriti nostalgique de ce début de l'année (ça passera hein):love:


----------



## Captain_X (4 Janvier 2006)

il a révolutionné le saxophone et libéré completement le jazz ... (un peu trop parfois) ... et ce 10 avant tout le monde.

Pour ma part Bill Evans (le pianiste pas l'autre cake qui souffle comme une tâche) est LE MAITRE


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> il a révolutionné le saxophone et libéré completement le jazz ... (un peu trop parfois) ... et ce 10 avant tout le monde.
> 
> Pour ma part Bill Evans (le pianiste pas l'autre cake qui souffle comme une tâche) est LE MAITRE



ouai exact ,Bill Evans,le maitre des standards au piano...
le Maitre,avec Keith Jarrett tout de même...
 
en temps que spécialiste de ce dernier(j'ai l'intégral de la discographie du trio standard ) ,je les mets au même niveau...

oui Coltrane a liberé le jazz et montré beaucoup de chemins pour l'avenir ,mais je trouve que les saxophonistes actuels,suivent plus la lettre que l'esprit...
mais bon ,des Coltrane,il y en a un par siècle !
David S Ware dont je parlais hier avait un moment des idées original,un free jazz très interessant...


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

colplay au pieu ça maide a m'endormir


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C vrai ,j'imagine ...je lai pas écouté ,j'ai hésité à l'acheter ,il est question d'une mauvaise qualité sonore...
> qu'en est il?
> de toute façon ,1965 est la plus grande année de Coltrane...
> et pourtant 1959 ,avec Giant Steps ,CT deja énorme!certains n'en reviennent pas encore aujourd'hui...
> ...



L'enregistrement est tres bon, rien à redire ... en tout cas pour un Live.
N'hésite pas une seconde et delecte toi de "One down, one up" track 2


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> L'enregistrement est tres bon, rien à redire ... en tout cas pour un Live.
> N'hésite pas une seconde et delecte toi de "One down, one up" track 2



Nom de dieu de bordel de merde ,il est génial Ta raison ...je viens d'écouter les extraits sur itunes ...
en plus j'adore afro blue ,et song of praise...
comment ai je pu attendre 2 mois ????
  

j'hésite entre l'achat sur itunes (16 euros )et sur amazon (20 euros)...
fnac C trop cher ,27 euros
le livret est conséquent?
parce que sur itunes on est baisé ,ya pas les photos et les liner notes...
terrible ce disque en tout cas...

beau commentaire sur amazon...

1965: l'année impensable, encore et toujours. Coltrane, possedé (ou possesseur, au choix) par une inspiration incessante, obsédé par le "dire", n'arrête pas "rejouer" ce que l'on pensait définitivement gravé et défini. Ces enregistrements légendaires, tous les saxophonistes le savent, étaient déjà, sous une forme ou une autre, en possession des coltraniens. Ils nous reviennent avec un son bien meilleur (quelques baisses de niveau à remarquer et le son de sax un peu étouffée sur "Afro-Blue") et surtout la musique revient tout mettre en cause. Que dire du duo Coltrane-Jones durant quinze minutes d'un "One Down, One Up" où Elvin peut bien relancer, Coltrane ne s'en laisse jamais compter. Entre l'etreinte et l'affrontement, avec un Jones qui finit par marteler sa batterie comme un forgeron, et un Coltrane aérien et frénétique. Ensuite, un "Afro-Blue" qui nous laisse entendre un McCoyTyner stratosphérique, qui semble être en liaison télépathique avec Jones et Garrison. Et Coltrane revient. Version interrompue malheureusement au moment l'on entend une furie créatrice atteindre un nouveau stade, que l'on ne pensait pas possible. Ensuite, "Song of Praise", sans l'intro d'origine de Garrison, pour une version plus sanguine, moins apaisée que celle en studio. Tyner encore une fois est phénoménale. Et comme une façon de dire l'inarrétable recherche coltranienne, "My Favorite Things", comme si ce morceau ne saurait être "terminer", comme le fil d'Ariane d'une oeuvre qui chante toujours sa soif d' un ailleurs qu'elle definit déjà comme sans le savoir. 

tain çà fait envie...en 1 click je l'ai ....que fais je?j'aimerai avoir la pochette et tout et tout...:love:


--> commandé sur amazon ,20,55 euros


----------



## Burzum (4 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Ti'punch (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Un dernier petit disque avant de se coucher.
Que la nuit vous soit douce.


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

_"Des armes"_​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Janvier 2006)

ouais noir désirs les pseudos punk, genre poete maudit qui aurait été enfantés par Sid Vicious et de beauvoir... c'est sur que plastic bertrand au chant, il tue ... je le tiens de feu marie trintignant...

comme nirvana : des faux durs et des vrais cons


----------



## Captain_X (5 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai exact ,Bill Evans,le maitre des standards au piano...
> le Maitre,avec Keith Jarrett tout de même...
> 
> en temps que spécialiste de ce dernier(j'ai l'intégral de la discographie du trio standard ) ,je les mets au même niveau...
> ...




Pour ma part je place Bill Evans dans les inatteignables... mais Keith jarrett est bien sur dans les incontournables... seulement il n'a pas reussi a faire aussi bien que Evans/ogerman en faisant un trio + symphonique sur des morceaux classiques réarrangé Jazz... Seul schifrin est arrivé à faire autant dans ce domaine. Et dans ce genre d'exercice on est loin des standards que jarrett epuise depuis 25 avec son trio. il n'as pas la même poésie qu'Evans. Ses albums Solos ou il arrange 3 parties de pianos sont des modèles du genre jamais répétés à un tel niveau. Ses albums duo avec Jim Hall sont d'une limpidité et d'une fluidité.

Bref la richesse de son jeu est immense. Il ne faut pas oublier que si Kind of Blue de sextet de Miles Davis sonne ainsi, c'est Bill Evans qui a fait les arrangement (sur le morceaux titre notamment) ou composé (blue in green).
En trio Pur : Evans/LaFaro/Motian inégalé pour le moment.

bien sur mon avis est purement subjectif

Pour moi actuellement le meilleur trio c'est E.S.T, ils ont un son incroyable et des mélodies terrible. et jacky terrasson bien entendu qui quelque soit la formation est toujours surprenant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> ouais noir désirs les pseudos punk, genre poete maudit qui aurait été enfantés par Sid Vicious et de beauvoir... c'est sur que plastic bertrand au chant, il tue ... je le tiens de feu marie trintignant...



La quoi lui là?.....  Il est très bien le Plastic! :mouais: :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2006)

Pas vous?


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> ouais noir désirs les pseudos punk, genre poete maudit qui aurait été enfantés par Sid Vicious et de beauvoir... c'est sur que plastic bertrand au chant, il tue ... je le tiens de feu marie trintignant...
> 
> comme nirvana : des faux durs et des vrais cons



Laissons les morts là où ils sont et ne leur faisons pas dire n'importe quoi 


Bon là, j'ai retrouvé _Pierre et le Loup_ de Serge Prokofiev raconté par Gérard Philippe (on la connait tous celle-là  )


----------



## ikiki (5 Janvier 2006)

Marotte du moment : Infectious Grooves, et là tout de suite main'nant c'est Borracho


----------



## heroe (5 Janvier 2006)

Une des plus belles chansons du moment:
"Their way" des Littl'ans
(la video http://www.sanctuarynewmedia.com/roughtrade/video/?show=littleans)
Dans le même registre...
"Down in Albion" des Babyshambles.


----------



## richard-deux (5 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:






All Saints par David Bowie. :love:


----------



## azael (5 Janvier 2006)

moi j'ecoute en general du true black, mais en ce moment j'ecoute Borknagar - Universal (du calme dans tout ce bruit^^)


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2006)

Mr. Scruff, Zen-A Ninja Retrospective


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2006)

Du son, pas forcément fin, bon comme deux regards qui brillent entre stroboscope et boule à facette, un effleurement. Comme j'aime, pur plaisir, animal. 55 °C et je parle pas du Gin Tonic.

Là, c'est *True (The Faggot Is You) (Deep Dish mix)* de Morel.

Accessoirement la BO de _Queer As Folk_



> Disc 1: *Club Babylon* mixed by Chris Cox
> - 1 Boy - Book Of Love (Original mix)
> - 2 Free - Ultra Nate (Oscar G Space Anthem)
> - 3 Smalltown Boy - Bronski Beat (Original mix)
> ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je place Bill Evans dans les inatteignables... mais Keith jarrett est bien sur dans les incontournables... seulement il n'a pas reussi a faire aussi bien que Evans/ogerman en faisant un trio + symphonique sur des morceaux classiques réarrangé Jazz... Seul schifrin est arrivé à faire autant dans ce domaine. Et dans ce genre d'exercice on est loin des standards que jarrett epuise depuis 25 avec son trio. il n'as pas la même poésie qu'Evans. Ses albums Solos ou il arrange 3 parties de pianos sont des modèles du genre jamais répétés à un tel niveau. Ses albums duo avec Jim Hall sont d'une limpidité et d'une fluidité.
> 
> Bref la richesse de son jeu est immense. Il ne faut pas oublier que si Kind of Blue de sextet de Miles Davis sonne ainsi, c'est Bill Evans qui a fait les arrangement (sur le morceaux titre notamment) ou composé (blue in green).
> En trio Pur : Evans/LaFaro/Motian inégalé pour le moment.
> ...



d'accord sur Bill Evans,mais pour moi Jarrett est au dessus,car il sais vraiment tout faire ,et en classique aussi...
quant au trio ,je crois que Jarrett est le seul à avoir porté l'improvisation à un tel niveau de lyrisme et de perfection de la mélodie...
Personne ,je dis bien personne ,n'est capable de se jeter dans Autumn leaves comme Jarrett l'a fait le 6 juin 1994 au blue note, pendant 25 min  à ce niveau d'intensité et avec un tel jaillissement d'idées mélodiques...
EST ,je connais pas trop mais j'attendrai 20 ans avant de juger !

ceci est mon avis .

oui bien sur les trio avec Motian et la Faro je les ai tous ...
mais ce n'est pas la meme façon d'aborder le trio:disons que dans le trio de Bill Evans, les troi musiciens arrivent à une totale indépendance ,c'est presque du free jazz...et c'est vraiment très fort...inégalé...
Jarrett ,lui en trio C pas pareil :il est  idéalement accompagné ,comme l'a écrit Alex Dutilh...
ce qui fait que je préfère son jeu,qui est plus mélodique ,alors que Bil Evans a un jeu plus harmonique,ces voicings dans l'aigu sont reconnaissables entre 1000 ,mais il n'ira pas chercher dans les recoins d'un standards comme le fait Jarrett...
les deux trios sont différents ,ce n'est pas la meme approche...
Dieu sait si j'adore Bill Evans.!


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Des beats qui rappellent DJ Shadow
Avec un zest de mr Oizo, je vous présente:






:style:


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Une petite bande de copains qui mixent à plusieurs.






:style:


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2006)

Ah ... Jarrett en classique, je suis pas convaincu. Même si le choix des oeuvres était intéressant (Shostakovich : un de mes compositeurs préféré _ever_). Mais peu importe.

En jazz, je reste irréductiblement attaché à la mélodie et parfois Jarrett la délaisse un peu trop (ses propres compositions en trio me laissent perplexe et froid).

J'ai un faible particulier pour "The melody, at night, with you", disque du rétablissement pour lui et, pour moi, une période d'intense tristesse. Et je sais gré à Jarrett d'avoir joué ça, que cela ait accompagné ma mélancolie et mon amertume. Il a choisi des thèmes sublimes et les interprète simplement, avec les moyens du bord (un peu limités à l'époque) mais avec une sensibilité qui me touche toujours. Marrant ... C'est vraiment subjectif, tout ça.


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Allez un pti maxi maintenant.






 I need her ass
I need a freak, to hold me tight
I need a freak, everyday and every night
I need a freak, I really do
I want a freak, one with ass that looks like you
I need a freak, exclusivly
So that she only comes and satisfies me
I need a freak, to hold me tight
I need a freak, everyday and everynight (Help me out!) 
:style:


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> I need her ass



Ah ouais, là, entièrement d'accord


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... Jarrett en classique, je suis pas convaincu. Même si le choix des oeuvres était intéressant (Shostakovich : un de mes compositeurs préféré _ever_). Mais peu importe.
> 
> En jazz, je reste irréductiblement attaché à la mélodie et parfois Jarrett la délaisse un peu trop (ses propres compositions en trio me laissent perplexe et froid).
> 
> J'ai un faible particulier pour "The melody, at night, with you", disque du rétablissement pour lui et, pour moi, une période d'intense tristesse. Et je sais gré à Jarrett d'avoir joué ça, que cela ait accompagné ma mélancolie et mon amertume. Il a choisi des thèmes sublimes et les interprète simplement, avec les moyens du bord (un peu limités à l'époque) mais avec une sensibilité qui me touche toujours. Marrant ... C'est vraiment subjectif, tout ça.



disons qu'il peut jouer de la musique écrite comme tout bon concertiste...
Bill Evans aussi avait étudié la musique savante ,mais il ne s'y est pas consacré,lui préférant le jazz...
c'est pas grave,on dit bien que le jazz est la plus savante des musiques populaires...
 

ouai ,mélody at night est beau ,mais si je devais énoncer ce qeu je préfère ,il me viens tout de suite le coffret blue note 1994 avec cette version EXTRAORDINAIRE d'autum leaves,et le reste aussi...surtout standard live....
d'ailleurs ce sont tous des lives sauf les 3 premiers et l'hommage a Miles Davis
sinon le dernier ,the out of towners ...et tous les autres lol !

voici la discographie complète du standard trio avec Gary Peacock et Jack de Johnette :

Keith Jarrett trio discographie:

Keith Jarrettiano
Gary Peacock:Contrebasse
Jack de Johnette:Batterie

Gary Peacock Tales Of Another:

Vignette / Tone Field / Major Major / Trilogy I * III 
ECM 1101
1977. Atlantic Recording Studios, NYC, February 1977

Keith Jarrett Trio Standards,Vol. 1:

Meaning Of The Blues / All The Things You Are / It Never Entered My Mind / The Masquerade Is Over / God Bless The Child
ECM 1255
1983. Power Station, NYC, January 1983

Keith Jarrett Trio Changes :

Flying,Part 1 / Flying,Part 2 / Prism
ECM 1276
1983. Power Station, NYC, January 1983

Keith Jarrett Trio Standards,Vol. 2 :

So Tender / Moon And Sand / In Love In Vain / Never Let Me Go / If I Should Lose You / I Fall In Love Too Easily
ECM 1289
1983. Power Station, NYC, January 1983

Keith Jarrett Trio Standards Live :

Stella By Starlight / The Wrong Blues / Falling In Love With Love / Too Young To Go Steady / The Way You Look Tonight / The Old Country
ECM 1317
1986. Live; The Palais des Congres Studios de la Grande Armee, Paris, July 2nd 1985

Keith Jarrett Trio Still Live :

My Funny Valentine / Autumn Leaves / When I Fall In Love / The Song Is You / Come Rain Or Come Shine / Late Lament / You And The Night And The Music / Extension / Intro / Someday My Prince Will Come / Billie's Bounce / I Remember Clifford
ECM 1360
1988. Live; Munich, July 13, 1986

Keith Jarrett Trio Changeless :

Dancing / Endless / Lifeline / Ecstacy
ECM 1392
1989. Live; Denver, October 14, 1987 (1); Dallas, October 11, 1987 (2); Lexington, October 9, 1987 (3); Houston, October 12, 1987 (4)

Keith Jarrett Trio Tribute :

Lover Man / I Hear A Rhapsody / Little Girl Blue / Solar / Sun Prayer / Just In Time / Smoke Gets In Your Eyes / All Of You / Ballad Of The Sad Young Men / All The Things You Are / It's Easy To Remember / U Dance
ECM 1420
1990. Live; K oln Philarmonic, October 15, 1989

Keith Jarrett Trio The Cure :

Bemsha Swing / Old Folks / Woody'n You / Blame It On My Youth / Golden Earrings / Body And Soul / The Cure / Things Ain't What They Used To Be
ECM 1440
1991. Live; Town Hall, NYC, April 21 1990

Keith Jarrett Trio Bye Bye Blackbird :

Bye Bye Blackbird / You Won't Forget Me / Butch And Butch / Summer Night / For Miles / Straight No Chaser / I Thought About You / Blackbird,Bye Bye
ECM 1467
1993. Live; Power Station, NYC, October 12, 1991

Keith Jarrett Trio Standards In Norway :

All Of You / Little Girl Blue / Just In Time / Old Folks / Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing / Dedicated To You / I Hear A Rhapsody / How About You?
ECM 1542
1995. Live; Konserthus, Oslo, October 7, 1989

Keith Jarrett Trio At The Blue Note - The Complete Recordings :


Friday June 3rd, 1994 1st Set --
In Your Own Sweet Way / How Long Has This Been Going On / While We're Young / Partners / No Lonely Nights / Now's The Time / Lament Friday June 3rd, 1994 2nd Set --
I'm Old Fashioned / Everything Happens To Me / If I Were A Bell / In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning / Oleo / Alone Together / Skylark / Things Ain't What They Used To Be

Saturday June 4th, 1994 1st Set --
Autumn Leaves / Days of Wine and Roses / Bob-Be / You Don't Know What Love Is / When I Fall in Love

Saturday June 4th, 1994 2nd Set --
How Deep Is The Ocean / Close Your Eyes / Imagination / I'll Fall In Love Too Easily / The Fire Within / Things Ain't What They Used To Be

Sunday June 5th, 1994 1st Set --
On Green Dophin Street / My Romance / Don't Ever Leave Me / You'd Be So Nice To Come Home To / La Valse Bleue / No Lonely Nights / Straight, No Chaser

Sunday June 5th, 1994 2nd Set --
Time After Time / For Heaven's Sake / Partners / Desert Sun / How About You?
ECM 1575
1995. Live; Blue Note, NYC, June 3-5, 1994

Keith Jarrett Trio Tokyo '96 :

It Could Happen To You / Never Let Me Go / Billie's Bounce / summer Night / I'll Remember April / Mona Lisa / Autumn Leaves / Last Night When We Were Young * Caribbean Sky / John's Abbey / My Funny Valentine * Song
ECM 1666
1998. Recorded live March 30, 1996 at Orchad Hall, Tokyo

Keith Jarrett Trio Whisper Not :

Bouncin' with Bud: Whisper Not / Groovin' High / Chelsea Bridge / Wrap Your Troubles In Dreams / Round Midnight / Sandu / What Is This Thing Called Love / Conception / Prelude To A Kiss / Hallucinations / All My Tomorrows / Poinciana / When I Fall In Love
ECM 1724
2000 . Recorded live July 1999 Paris

Keith Jarrett Trio Inside Out :

From The Body / Inside Out / 341 Free Fade / Riot / When I Fall In Love
ECM 1780
October 2001 :Recorded live Festival Hall London July 2000

Keith Jarrett Trio:Always Let Me Go:

Hearts in Space / The River / Tributaries / Parado / Waves / Facing East / Tsunami / Relay
ECM 1800
2002:Recorded live april 2001,Tokyo

Keith Jarrett Trio Up For It:

If I Were A Bell / Butch & Butch / My Funny Valentine / Scrapple From The Apple / Someday My Prince Will Come / Two Degrees East, Three Degrees West / Autumn Leaves / Up For It 
ECM 1860
2003:Recorded live July 2002, Antibes.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Janvier 2006)

pour la mélodie,Jarrett n'a jamais rien composé pour le trio ,ni pour ses disques en solo  d'ailleurs:des disques en trio comme inside out ,ou always let me go sont constitués de themes ,disons de motifs ,simples pretextes à l'improvisation...
quand il interprete les standards ,je trouve que Jarrett est certainement l'un des improvisateurs les plus mélodiques qui soit:
encore une fois ,autumn leaves au blue note est la meilleure illustration...


----------



## Philippe (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon c'est la première fois que je viens sur ce thread : j'écoute tant de musique, un peu de tout mais surtout de la musique classique, et j'ai souvent beaucoup de mal pour dire pourquoi j'aime tel compositeur plutôt que tel autre, pourquoi telle oeuvre m'interpelle autant, pourquoi telle interprétation me semble exceptionnelle...
Aujourd'hui une recherche me montre que jamais le nom de Morton Feldman n'a été cité sur ce forum. Personne ne connaît ? Si c'est le cas, il est urgent de le découvrir  ! Ce que j'espère certains auront envie de faire après la petite présentation que voici :
La musique de Morton Feldman (1926-1987) est réputée ennuyeuse et répétitive, au mieux "difficile". Si au début de sa carrière Feldman acquiert une certaine réputation comme inventeur d'un nouveau système de notation musicale, la "notation graphique", vers la fin de sa vie ses compositions prennent une ampleur totalement "inouïe", - au sens propre du terme. Beaucoup d'entre elles durent plus d'une heure. Le second quatuor à cordes, publié récemment chez Mode, dure près de 6 heures. 6 heures de variations subtiles autour d'un thème infiniment repris, une musique statique, envoûtante, faites de tremblements, de silences...




Morton Feldman, The greatest...​
Les pièces de "Morty" que j'aime particulièrement ont souvent été composées pour des effectifs réduits : petits ensembles de chambre, quatuors ou trios à cordes, pièces pour piano... Ses détracteurs reprochent souvent à Feldman d'avoir écrit une musique destinée à susciter l'ennui, comme Beckett écrivait des textes pour donner un nom à l'innommable et "montrer" le destin abominable de l'homme. Ce n'est pas sans raison que l'on a rapproché ces deux immenses génies ; mais là où Beckett ne laisse place qu'à la désolation et au désespoir, c'est par la douceur que Feldman atteint l'universel par sa représentation non du vide, mais de la vacuité, non du temps, mais de sa vanité...
En d'autres termes, si la musique de Feldman peut susciter l'ennui, c'est que l'ennui est pour lui l'étape par laquelle le corps et l'esprit s'ouvrent, s'abandonnent et deviennent de ce fait totalement _disponibles_.




Piano and String Quartet - Kronos Quartet - Aki Takahashi - Nonesuch​
_Piano and String Quartet_ est une oeuvre fascinante : longue de 80 minutes, se développant en un seul mouvement, la mélodie est presque imperceptible et dans tous les cas totalement secondaire. On assiste ici à une longue méditation tranquille, cette musique réputée longue et ennuyeuse, au contraire m'apaise : jamais d'ennui, jamais la moindre impression de longueur. De l'art, de la lenteur, un langage qui me parle et que je comprends. Chaque fois que j'écoute cet album je repense à cette grande phrase indienne et je me dis que ce serait là "un beau jour pour mourir".




Triadic Memories - Markus Hinterhaüser - Col Legno​
_Triadic Memories_ : autre grand sommet de l'art de Feldman, pour piano seul cette fois. Très difficile à interpréter (il existe à ma connaissance 9 interprétations, la plus courte faisant 61 minutes, la plus longue 124) car la notation de Feldman atteint dans cette oeuvre de 1981 une complexité incroyable, - sans la moindre indication de tempo. Le résultat est tout simplement fascinant. On se laisse bercer par cette musique dont l'intensité est la même (_ppp_) durant toute la durée de l'oeuvre.




Triptych for the Rothko Chapel​
Feldman, qui admirait Cage, fut New-Yorkais dans l'âme toute sa vie. En peinture, il côtoya Rothko, Rauschenberg, Philip Guston, Pollock... Splendide oeuvre chorale, _The Rothko Chapel_ est disponible en plusieurs interprétations, toutes magnifiques. Une bonne introduction à l'oeuvre de Feldman.




1982 Three Voices for Joan La Barbara, New Albion Records​
L'épouse de Feldman, la chanteuse Joan La Barbara, raconte ceci (traduction française par Laurent Feneyrou) :
"En 1981, j'écrivis à Morty, pour lui demander de m'écrire une pièce pour voix et orchestre. Il me répondit en m'expliquant les problèmes que posaient les réalisations avec orchestre, mais en me laissant entendre qu'il pensait à quelque chose. Peu après, il m'envoya _Three Voices_. Dans la lettre d'accompagnement, datée du 23 avril 1982, il me disait:
_Chère Joan,
Voilà le travail ! Je suis un peu ennuyé du son sensuel, si ce n'est "somptueux", de l'ensemble - je ne m'attendais pas à cela. Les paroles sont extraites des deux premiers vers de_ Wind_, un poème que Frank O'Hara m'a dédié. Je crois que c'est Frank qui porte la responsabilité principale du côté "somptueux" de la pièce.
Le système de base, c'est ce que tu chantes _live_, les deux autres voix sont enregistrées - où faut-il placer les deux haut-parleurs, je n'en ai aucune idée - c'est également l'une des rares compositions où je n'ai pas écrit d'indications métronomiques - persuadé que c'est ton timbre et la façon dont tu respires qui en définira le rythme - ça fonctionne très bien à la fois dans le "lent" ou dans une lenteur "rapide" (si cela signifie quelque chose).
Je sais à quel point ça va être terrible de jouer cette oeuvre ! Je sens que cette oeuvre est toi comme "Joan, c'est ta couleur" - quel beau décolleté - et la durée, même si elle semble un peu longue (qui a jamais entendu parler d'une robe de cocktail avec une longue traîne ?) - malgré tout - joue ça pour moi !
Il va sans dire que tu peux toujours me la renvoyer, quelle qu'en soit la raison. (...)_
Lorsque j'ai commencé à y travailler, je l'ai appelé pour lui demander quelle en était la durée exacte afin que je puisse la programmer dans mes concerts. "Je crois que ça doit faire quarante-cinq minutes", me dit-il. Aussi l'ai-je programmé avec d'autres oeuvres. Quand j'ai commencé à enregistrer les deux voix les plus aiguës, j'ai dû le rappeler, paniquée.
- Morty, c'est à peu près deux fois plus long. Quatre-vingt-dix minutes !
- C'est vrai, m'a-t-il répondu, j'avais toujours pensé que ça aurait cette longueur.
Et ce fut la durée de la première exécution, qui commença à onze heures du soir et qui se prolongea bien après minuit... comme une éternité dans un vaste et magnifique espace.
Sa mort m'a complètement bouleversée. J'ai décidé d'enregistrer ce qu'il avait écrit pour moi. Mais je ne voulais pas scinder _Three Voices_ en deux CD, et c'est pour cette raison que je suis revenue aux figures les plus rapides de la partition et que j'ai appris à les chanter plus vite, aussi vite qu'il m'est possible, tout en gardant la clarté de chaque hauteur. Le résultat final de l'enregistrement _Three Voices for Joan La Barbara_ fut très proche de l'idée originale en quarante-cinq minutes et aussi le premier disque compact consacré à la musique de Feldman.
Dans la version plus rapide, on se retrouve soudain propulsé dans la tempête d'une infinie quiétude d'accords complexes. J'ai pu visualiser l'image de O'Hara : un ours perdu dans une tempête de neige, piégé dans une boule de neige qui ne tombe pas jamais. "Rien ne tombe jamais."
Dans la version originale de quatre-vingt-dix minutes, on peut vivre des moments de pure beauté dans un paysage sonore plus précieux et pourtant luxuriant, qui tendent peut-être vers la fascination du rien qui marque les principes de l'expressionnisme abstrait...
Après les années au cours desquelles j'avais chanté la version rapide, j'ai trouvé une signification nouvelle dans la version plus lente et plus langoureuse. Plus qu'une pièce de concert, cette oeuvre est une vie entière dans le temps d'une soirée.
Morty me dit un jour qu'il avait eu la vision des haut-parleurs comme autant de pierres tombales et qu'il avait conçu la voix _live_ comme conversant avec des esprits. Pour lui, c'étaient les voix de ses amis Philip Guston et Frank O'Hara qui y étaient enterrées ; la voix _live_ était la sienne. Il m'avait donné _sa_ voix à chanter."
La version de Joan La Barbara (où les trois voix sont enregistrées par elle-même) est toujours disponible. Choisissez un moment où vous êtes calme, disponible, oubliez tout, ouvrez votre esprit et laissez-vous emporter...

Bonne soirée !


Ph.


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Captain_X (5 Janvier 2006)

'tain le kronos quartet ils ont fait des trucs de tarés  ... mais ils sont énormes ... ils ont repris bill evans (et ouais  mais on ne compare pas) et monk ... leur albums avec astore piazolla est completement déjanté. Dire que c'est une assiociation (type 1901 en france) c'est énorme.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une petite bande de copains qui mixent à plusieurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est où qu'on peut écouter qqch d'eux?


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Bin ...
Chez moi 





Edit: check tes MP


----------



## KARL40 (5 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>



Un petit "scooter and jinx" pour remettre ce thread à sa place ! 
:love:


----------



## Burzum (5 Janvier 2006)

Like A Mother F***er :


----------



## Philippe (5 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> 'tain le kronos quartet ils ont fait des trucs de tarés  ... mais ils sont énormes


Oui... ils m'ont toujours fait penser à... un autre quatuor  :


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2006)

Röyksopp.




Mais si ! :love: *Röyksopp !* :love:

Le groupe norvegien dont tout le monde à entendu une mélodie dans une pub mais que personne connait et dont le nom veut dire «fumer les champignons» (Röyk = Fumer, Sopp = champignons).

_Melody A.M._ pour le premier album, et _The Understanding_ pour celui qui est sorti fin 2005.

Par ici pour le site officel

Par ici pour le lien iTunes

C'est quoi ? De l'electro  (mais attention, les gens quand on leur dit electro, ils pensent house ou techno... Nan !)

Vous devez avoir entendu parlé/jouer _Poor Leno_ (meilleure musique Electro pour 2001 ou 2002), _So Easy_ (pub Club Internet 2005), _Remind Me_, _Eple_ que vous avez obligatoirement entendu parce-qu'elle accompagnait l'intro de l'installation de Panther ; et pour _The Understanding, Only This Moment_ qui passe sur les ondes actuellement...

Voilou !


----------



## Freelancer (5 Janvier 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> Röyksopp.
> Vous devez avoir entendu parlé/jouer _Poor Leno_ (meilleure musique Electro pour 2001 ou 2002), _So Easy_ (pub Club Internet 2005), _Remind Me_ ; et pour _The Understanding, Only This Moment_ qui passe sur les ondes actuellement...
> 
> Voilou !
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]



Et également Epple, qui accompagnait l'installation de macos 10.3   
C'est marrant, j'écoute beaucoup en ce moment les remixes de "What else is there?", des mêmes Royksopp


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2006)

Wow ! C'est bien la première fois que l'on parle de Morton Feldman ...
J'aime bien le quatuor (je l'ai dans cette même version) et, quand je suis d'humeur, "Coptic Light"





Pour tout dire, je suis plus sensible à John Cage, dont le piano préparé, s'il n'est plus à présenter, reste une invention magnifique (et malicieuse  ).





Il ne faut pas oublier ce que tout ces compositeurs doivent à ce génie qu'était Satie.

Un autre compositeur qui me fascine est Edgar Varèse : finalement, un de ces rares compositeurs à composer pour des instruments qui n'existent pas encore  Du coup, j'ai une édition par notre Pierrot national





Et une autre par Riccardo Chailly et le Concertgebouw Orchestra d'Amsterdam


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2006)

Roooooo oubli enooooooooorme de ma part !!!! Désolé... :rose:

Moi j'M pas trop What Else Is There parce-que la chanteuse a une voix qui ressemble à celle de Björk, et je supporte plus Björk ^^
Mais j'aime bien le début... Le remix de Royksopps Fortiskje Massage de Only This Moment est terrible aussi... Et sinan j'adore Clean Sweep (en bonus)... Enfin voila pour moi ^^


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour la mélodie,Jarrett n'a jamais rien composé pour le trio ,ni pour ses disques en solo  d'ailleurs:des disques en trio comme inside out ,ou always let me go sont constitués de themes ,disons de motifs ,simples pretextes à l'improvisation...
> quand il interprete les standards ,je trouve que Jarrett est certainement l'un des improvisateurs les plus mélodiques qui soit:
> encore une fois ,autumn leaves au blue note est la meilleure illustration...



Il me semblait que dans un des derniers _live_ il y avait des compositions de Jarrett que je l'aimais moins : je me serai donc trompé.
C'est dans les standards que je le préfère.

Dans les derniers enregistrements, j'ai un grand grand faible pour "Whisper not" ("Poinciana", "What is this thing called love" ...)


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Blah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-BlahBlah-Blah-Blah..............BLAH!  :love:


----------



## Didjo (6 Janvier 2006)

Royksopp ! Royksopp ! Royksopp !


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

Du bruit, de la melodie, de la folie.
New York ... Glenn Branca


----------



## Vondutch (6 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment du Winston McAnuff, DU BON REGGAE!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait que dans un des derniers _live_ il y avait des compositions de Jarrett que je l'aimais moins : je me serai donc trompé.
> C'est dans les standards que je le préfère.
> 
> Dans les derniers enregistrements, j'ai un grand grand faible pour "Whisper not" ("Poinciana", "What is this thing called love" ...)



oui C always let me go je pense:ce sont bien des compositions de lui ,mais de simple themes qui servent de rampe de lancement pour l'improvisation...

Oui le live a Paris 1999 ,il est très bon aussi


----------



## Captain_X (6 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Oui... ils m'ont toujours fait penser à... un autre quatuor  :




ouais, mais leur version de joey Ramone est beaucoup plus sexy ...
la ressemblance est troublante toute de même

A quand Kronos Quartet "plays Ramones" ??? l'inverse déjà j'y crois moyen.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Janvier 2006)

Vondutch a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment du Winston McAnuff, DU BON REGGAE!!!




structure totalement antithétique BON et REGGAE, ca ne peut pas aller côte à côte ou alors il y a une négation qui t'as échappée


----------



## Burzum (6 Janvier 2006)

Pas envie d'aller travailler ce matin...


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

Après le jazz, la no wave et l'electro.
Un peu de BON REGGAE.


----------



## richard-deux (6 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2006)

Pas trop envie de réfléchir ces jours-ci, donc je continue avec une découverte, après _Club Babylon_ hier, j'enfile à la suite (sans aucun arrière-pensée, ça m'arrive) les BO de _Queer as Folk_, avec les saisons 1, 2, 3, 4 et 5. Pop-rock et électronique donc.


----------



## MrStone (6 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, ça faisait longtemps :rose: 

J'ai récemment posé mes oreilles là-dessus, et j'ai plutôt bien accroché


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

hasta la victoria, siempre :







  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:     :love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

Des gens biens.


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

Un LP que je réecoute avec un peu plus d'attention.
J'aime.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Janvier 2006)

Le dernier Hooverphonic "No more sweet music" - disque 2 - "no more sweet music"


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

L'electronique n'est pas froide et impersonnelle, la preuve.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Janvier 2006)




----------



## jphg (6 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (6 Janvier 2006)

petshopboys.co.uk - 3 January '06 a dit:
			
		

> We can confirm that Pet Shop Boys have remixed Madonna's next single, "Sorry", which will be released in February. At the moment we do not know whether "Sorry (PSB Maxi-Mix)" will be commercially released or only made available on promo copies to club DJs.
> Chris and Neil remixed the track in December and Neil added some vocals to it.


Le prochain single de Madonna, Sorry, a été remixé par les Pet Shop Boys :love: :love: Leur première collaboration :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (6 Janvier 2006)

Là à ce moment: Rite of strings, Al Di Meola, Stanley Clarke, Jean Luc Ponti 
Sont fous ces gens là   :love: :love: :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (6 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> structure totalement antithétique BON et REGGAE, ca ne peut pas aller côte à côte ou alors il y a une négation qui t'as échappée



Le reggae est une musique qui vient de l'esclavage, en passant par le colonialisme , donc c'est bien plus qu'un simple style ou une structure antithétique (sic).

"Venant par la route de la patate ou la route des bananes, les gens chantent. Pour se débarasser de leurs frustations et élever leur esprit les gens chantent. C'est aussi une forme de distraction pendant les week-ends, que ce soit à une veillée ou simplement devant sa maison. 
Le reggae est une affaire sérieuse mais n'oublie jamais qu'on doit pouvoir danser dessus."

Bass Culture (Ed. Alias)


----------



## elKBron (6 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## Philippe (6 Janvier 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> "Venant par la route de la patate ou la route des bananes, les gens chantent. Pour se débarasser de leurs frustations et élever leur esprit les gens chantent. C'est aussi une forme de distraction pendant les week-ends, que ce soit à une veillée ou simplement devant sa maison.
> Le reggae est une affaire sérieuse mais n'oublie jamais qu'on doit pouvoir danser dessus."
> 
> Bass Culture (Ed. Alias)


À propos de Bass Culture, à connaître absolument par les amateurs de reggae, l'excellentissime Linton Kwesi Johnson, reggaeman anglais (d'origine jamaïcaine), activiste et membre des Black Panthers en son temps, reconnu par ses pairs pour la grande qualité de ses textes que LKJ donne parfois l'impression de "lire" de sa voix très basse, très chaude et très particulière. Tous les musiciens sont du même niveau ; quelques morceaux emblématiques à citer absolument : "Bass Culture", plage titulaire qui ouvre l'album, évidemment, avec une partie dub instrumentale qui succède à une partie chantée ; "Street 66" où le texte est parlé plus que chanté ; et enfin le célèbre "Inglan is a Bitch", peu apprécié en son temps (1980) par certains membres de la patrie d'adoption de LKJ pour le caractère "mordant" de son texte...


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai, en son temps, beaucoup aimé son premier album "Forces of victory", un peu moins le second puis j'ai arrêté d'écouter du reggae (que je trouvais un peu gonflant à force ... et les histoires de rastafari ... bof bof ...)
Et à la réécoute, "Forces of victory" reste un très bon album.

En ce moment : "The serpent in quicksilver" de Harold Budd


----------



## Philippe (7 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai, en son temps, beaucoup aimé son premier album "Forces of victory", un peu moins le second puis j'ai arrêté d'écouter du reggae (que je trouvais un peu gonflant à force ... et les histoires de rastafari ... bof bof ...)


Pas mieux ...
Je n'ai jamais connu que les deux premiers albums moi aussi.
Je les ai toujours ici en 33 tours... Souvenirs souvenirs... 
Sinon, à côté d'autres (I Jahman, Burning Spear...) LKJ n'a jamais vraiment forcé le côté mystico-rasta ; c'était plus dur, plus engagé me semblait-il.
Un très grand, avec Marley.

Et ça s'écoute toujours bien  !

Sinon (pour changer de sujet et de registre ), si tu aimes Cage, à ne manquer sous aucun prétexte :






Une musique étrange et crépusculaire (l'album porte bien son nom...) pour percussions et matériel électronique.
Et surtout :






Le String Quartet in Four Parts, une oeuvre magnifique inspirée de la mystique indienne, à l'écriture très travaillée et qui est couplée ici avec d'autres oeuvres pour quatuors à cordes de Stefan Wolpe et Earle Brown par exemple, et surtout avec l'une des oeuvres les plus fortes et les plus inquiétantes à mon sens de la production américaine de cette époque, Black Angels pour quatuor à cordes électrifié de George Crumb.

Bon week-end !

Ph.


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2006)

Vers 10 ans je chantais avec mon frère "Legalize it" de Peter Tosh que mon papa (pourtant il ne fumait que des Gitanes), j'aimais bien, je savais pas ce que ça voulait dire. Mais c'était marrant et j'aimais le rythme et le soleil de l'été.

Maintenant j'ai plus de mal à suivre. Surtout à cause de gars "cool" qui fument du thym, ont des comportements débiles tendances stupides et te traitent de facho ou veulent te cramer car tu leur refuses une clope, que tu écoutes pas ce qu'ils écoutent et que tu ne couches pas avec des filles  

Mais j'aime toujours certains artistes. Mais beaucoup moins certains fans. Mais à part ça des _comme ça_, ça fleurit partout. Pas que chez les amateurs de reggae 

Alors, comme on dit: "Peace" 

là une jolie série nocturne avant dodo:

*Cheap 'n' Cheesy* de Carter USM, The Unstoppable Sex Machine sur _Worry Bomb_ :love:

*Yê mélé* de Elis Regina sur _Brazilian Beats 5_

*Take the long way home* de Supertramp sur _The very best of Supertramp_ comme quand j'étais petit, mon dad écoutait ça à côté pendant qu'on s'endormait tranquille avec le frérot :sleep: harmonica... harmonica... 

*I Like A Guy What Takes His Time* de May West sur _Saucy Songs_ Pour les amateurs ;-)

*The man who ran away* de And Also The Trees sur _Further from the truth_

*Sacred* de Depeche Mode sur _Depeche Mode 101 (Disc 1) [Live]_ Pour I&F en attendant leurs concerts qui arrivent bientôt...


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Janvier 2006)

*Là...


* *





* ​


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2006)

Juste pour l'anecdote : j'ai commencé à me détacher du reggae (et surtout du côté brave-gars-avec-ses-dreadlocks) après la lecture d'une interview affligeante de Bob Marley, où il justifiait sans vergogne les comportements dictatoriaux de Haile Selassie ... C'est sûr que les déclarations de certains chanteurs actuels sont proprement à gerber ! Ils ne font que s'ajouter à la liste presqu'infinie des crétins haineux du genre humain ...

Allez, on se la coule douce : les enfants s'amusent doucement (quel bonheur ces deux-là   ) tandis que nous écoutons le toujours sympathique Étienne Daho (fifille ondule sur la musique  )
"Eden"


----------



## Burzum (7 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui mélancolie.....






... it's a long day from death to birth.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:







:love:


----------



## macarel (7 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour l'anecdote : j'ai commencé à me détacher du reggae (et surtout du côté brave-gars-avec-ses-dreadlocks) après la lecture d'une interview affligeante de Bob Marley, où il justifiait sans vergogne les comportements dictatoriaux de Haile Selassie ... C'est sûr que les déclarations de certains chanteurs actuels sont proprement à gerber ! Ils ne font que s'ajouter à la liste presqu'infinie des crétins haineux du genre humain ...
> 
> Allez, on se la coule douce : les enfants s'amusent doucement (quel bonheur ces deux-là   ) tandis que nous écoutons le toujours sympathique Étienne Daho (fifille ondule sur la musique  )
> "Eden"


Faut pas tout mélanger non plus, je ne pense pas qu'on peut comparer LKW avec Bob Marley. LKW est d'abord un poete engagé et ensuite il  fait accompagner ses "déclarations" par de la musique. Depuis des années c'est minimal côté musique quand il se produit sur scène et il se présente comme "poète".


----------



## chokobelle (7 Janvier 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

metope


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Janvier 2006)

Miss Kittin "On the road" - Laurent Garnier "The man with the red face"


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas tout mélanger non plus, je ne pense pas qu'on peut comparer LKW avec Bob Marley. LKW est d'abord un poete engagé et ensuite il  fait accompagner ses "déclarations" par de la musique. Depuis des années c'est minimal côté musique quand il se produit sur scène et il se présente comme "poète".



Pas de problème ni d'amalgame  Quand j'écris "Bob Marley", je parle de "Bob Marley", pas de LKJ ...  Et les chanteurs récents, je ne connais pas leur nom, seulement ce qu'ils ont pu écrire (ils ne m'intéressent guère, faut dire). Pas de polémique 

Alors, là, la musique : mes p'tits loups regardent "Singin' in the rain" donc je me délecte des mélodies du film ("Good mornin', good mornin' ... " etc. )


----------



## macarel (7 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème ni d'amalgame  Quand j'écris "Bob Marley", je parle de "Bob Marley", pas de LKJ ...  Et les chanteurs récents, je ne connais pas leur nom, seulement ce qu'ils ont pu écrire (ils ne m'intéressent guère, faut dire). Pas de polémique
> 
> Alors, là, la musique : mes p'tits loups regardent "Singin' in the rain" donc je me délecte des mélodies du film ("Good mornin', good mornin' ... " etc. )


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on se la coule douce : les enfants s'amusent doucement (quel bonheur ces deux-là   ) tandis que nous écoutons le toujours sympathique Étienne Daho (fifille ondule sur la musique  )
> "Eden"





Sympathique mais aussi un de ces meilleurs, de ses plus personnels, je trouve. Et j'ai mis un moment à m'en rendre compte 

Là c'est Cassius et *Mister Eveready* sur _1999_


Cet album et ce morceau particulièrement sont vraiment excellents

Une question: j'ai vu hier sur le Store le dernier Cam _DJ Cam revisited by..._, apparemment un album de remix: quelqu'un a jeté une oreille plus que les pré-écoutes dispos ?

Très belle photo de lui sur la pochette en tout cas  Comme d'hab' très charmant


----------



## Virpeen (7 Janvier 2006)

Un truc sur lequel je suis tombée un jour : Savoy Grand. Vous y trouverez des morceaux en écoute...
C'est lent, c'est beau, c'est bien... :love:


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

un bon tété sa passe bien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2006)

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas mieux que ça :


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sympathique mais aussi un de ces meilleurs, de ses plus personnels, je trouve. Et j'ai mis un moment à m'en rendre compte


Chuis d'accord. Quand je dis sympathique, c'est que Daho donne l'impression (dans ses textes) d'être un gentil garçon.


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Une question: j'ai vu hier sur le Store le dernier Cam _DJ Cam revisited by..._, apparemment un album de remix: quelqu'un a jeté une oreille plus que les pré-écoutes dispos ?
> 
> Très belle photo de lui sur la pochette en tout cas  Comme d'hab' très charmant



J'ai hésité aussi mais bof (je n'aime pas trop quand ça chante ...) Je connais évidemment bien le deuxième titre puisqu'il est dans le DJ Kicks de Thievery Corporation.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2006)

:love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il n'y a pas mieux que ça :





LE disque de jazz, évidement...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2006)

Aujoud'hui.


----------



## macmarco (8 Janvier 2006)

Là, pour la seconde fois à suivre, j'écoute ce Monsieur :





:love:


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

Au risque d'être répétitif


----------



## utopia (8 Janvier 2006)

My Mermaid...Tricky.
Si vous connaissez un artiste qui reprend le genre de cette chanson dites moi 
BYE


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

Ma chanson du moment.:rose:


----------



## macarel (8 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> LE disque de jazz, évidement...


Cela ne se discute pas, dommage que ça me fou les frissons (quelques mauvais souvenirs d'un enterrement)


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2006)

Mais..

Mais...

Mais c'est d'la merde ??!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais..
> 
> Mais...
> 
> Mais c'est d'la merde ??!!!



Pourquoi tu mets des points d'interrogations?
C'est d'la merde.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2006)

Arf...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais..
> 
> Mais...
> 
> Mais c'est d'la merde ??!!!


Tatu ou Miles???


----------



## richard-deux (8 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

Je cherche l'album le plus triste de la terre... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?  (merci de ne pas me citer Buckley, Joy Division, Nick Drake...)


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche l'album le plus triste de la terre... Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?  (merci de ne pas me citer Buckley, Joy Division, Nick Drake...)


Ecoute ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche l'album le plus triste de la terre... Quelqu'un peu m'aider ?  (merci de ne pas me citer Buckley, Joy Division, Nick Drake...)



Petite liste, toutefois non exhaustive sous *ce label*.:love: 
Gaffe à pas trop en abuser quand même, on y prend vite goût...

Joy te rends sombre toi?... marrant moi ils auraient plutôt tendance à *m'éclaircir!*   :love: :king: :love:


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Joy te rends sombre toi?...



En fait (je vais me faire tuer) je ne suis pas super fan de Buckley, Joy Divison ou encore Drake. et je ne trouve pas ça spécialement triste non plus...


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute ça



C'est de qui ?


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> C'est de qui ?



Taku Iwasaki :love:


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Taku Iwasaki :love:



Merci beaucoup.

PS : original ton pseudo... et ça sert à quoi de les avoir là ?


----------



## joubichou (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute ça


ça j'aime pour m'endormir le soir


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> PS : original ton pseudo... et ça sert à quoi de les avoir là ?



Ca sert de coussin:rateau:


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert de coussin:rateau:




LOL :love:


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2006)

Psssssssstttt.... S'il vous plait  Pas de liens litigieux on va dire :mouais: 
Ca serait sympa pour le fil et pour les forums  


Reprenons 


Bon là Derrick May, *The Mayday Mix*


----------



## Freelancer (8 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon là Derrick May, *The Mayday Mix*


Très bon mix, il date de 1997, la sélection est incroyable: jeff Mills, Scuba, Phuture, Lil Louis, Gene Farris, Derrick May, Basement Jaxx, Paul Johnson.
Derrick May a vraiment une technique merveilleuse. Un DJ qui fait partie de mes préférés avec DJ Deep, Laurent Garnier, Kenny Carpenter, Dj André et Louie Vega (Deep a une technique plus simple mais la selection est tellement _orgasmique_ :rose: )

En ce moment, c'est:





La compilation des live de bowie à la bbc, l'édition avec le troisième cd :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> En fait (je vais me faire tuer) je ne suis pas super fan de Buckley, Joy Divison ou encore Drake. et je ne trouve pas ça spécialement triste non plus...



Quoi? Un hérétique! Au bûcher!      

Allez, moi maintenant c'est ça:





Je trouve que ça colle bien avec les dimanche soirs.... :love:


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? Un hérétique! Au bûcher!



lol


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2006)




----------



## House M.D. (8 Janvier 2006)

Et hop, une bonne petite BO  :






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fulvio (9 Janvier 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:



Mais de celui-ci ou de celui-là :






lequel est mon JSBX préféré ?

Mais en ce moment, sur iTunes, c'est beaucoup plus doux :


----------



## Freelancer (9 Janvier 2006)

La compilation des maxis de Dj Deep et Julien Jabre sur le label Basenotic.




C'est Deep qui mixait la première fois que je suis allé au Rex. Il m'a scotché. Sa musique est excellente. En plus c'est mon amoureux qui m'avait offert ce disque lorsqu'il était sorti. Que des bonnes vibes donc :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2006)

Pam!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2006)

et re-pam!







Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais en ce moment j'ai besoin d'écouter du bon vieux métal...


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2006)

*Horizon grillé* de Jérémy Kisling sur _Le Ours_

C'est triste comme les yeux de KK en regardant sa Belle, avant qu'il ne tombe d'en haut l'Empire State Building

Heureusement après y'a *Les Abeilles* sur _Monsieur Obsolète_. C'est tranquilou et très drôlement mélancolique. Ou mélancoliquement drôle.


----------



## morden (9 Janvier 2006)

hop fly or die de nerd 





un petit retour sur un album d'il y a un an 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## mado (9 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, vous parliez reggae, il y a quelques jours non ?  Je ne suis pas une fana, loin de là, mais, revisité par Sinead O'Connor, je me suis laissée séduire.


----------



## MrStone (9 Janvier 2006)

pour bien démarrer la semaine :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2006)

*Nouvel opus de Richie Hawtin*
alias Plastikman.

Va falloir que je me repenche sur les galettes de l'homme plastique. Il fait partie de ces grands noms de la musique électronique avec qui j'ai eu un peu de mal tout comme Aphex Twin d'ailleurs.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2006)

Tout bon Aphex Twin :love: j'ai de ces lives, complètement excellents, on dirait des berceuses pour enfants 


"Propella Man" - Redagain P and Smash J - "Radio Caroline Volume I" - Miss Kittin


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

Un album assez sombre, bourré de samples extraordinaires.
Un bijou.






:style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2006)

*Radio Caroline s'annonçait prometteur pour la suite*
mais je dois reconnaître que son album I Com m'a déçu.

Le meilleur de Kittin reste pour moi sa galette avec The Hacker

Et ses interventions diverses sur les albums d'autres artistes tels que Felix Da Housecat ou Chicks On Speed,...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Janvier 2006)

Miss Kittin.... chouette ça..

Avant de manger, un petit Zombies..


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

Reves Mecaniques de THE HACKER. Pas un chef d'oeuvre mais qqs titres hyper efficaces pour tournoyer sous la boule a facettes.


----------



## macarel (9 Janvier 2006)

Pour ce matin j'ai choisi Jack Johnson avec "In Between Dreams" et Lynyrd Skynyrd avec "Endangered Species" :love: :love: Pour la pèche du lundi matin bien-sûr


----------



## macarel (9 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Miss Kittin.... chouette ça..
> 
> Avant de manger, un petit Zombies..


Nostalgique?


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> pour bien démarrer la semaine :style:



Trojan rules   
Je suis pas un grand connaisseur mais il y a des indispensables 

Pour ce qui est du graphisme de la série, le logo est imparable et pour avoir vu des murs entiers de collection, c'est superbe :love: Je me suis fait plaisir en septembre avec 2 tisheurtes Spirit of 69...

Sinon, là je navigue ce matin entre Vitalic _OK Cowboy_ et Kraftwerk _Minimum-Maximum_ et Coldplay _XY_


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Nostalgique?


Un chouya.....


----------



## richard-deux (9 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais de celui-ci ou de celui-là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour suivre:


----------



## jphg (9 Janvier 2006)

Kawanga !


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

A tous les fans d'electro cool tempo je conseille cette compile Soul Jazz de superbe facture.






:style:


----------



## elKBron (9 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

FRENCHIE BUT CHIC:style: :king:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du graphisme de la série, le logo est imparable et pour avoir vu des murs entiers de collection, c'est superbe :love: Je me suis fait plaisir en septembre avec 2 tisheurtes Spirit of 69...


'Tain d'Adèle©!!! J'ai usé les mines jusqu'à la corde!!! :love: 
Tu sais où je peux en commander? Je n'ai pas trouvé sur le shop Trojan...

[EDITH] Laisse courrir... J'ai trouvé


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal du tout ces petites compil Fabric ...






:style:


----------



## macarel (9 Janvier 2006)

Là c'est Steve Hillage avec "Meditation of a Snake" sur "Fishrising" :love:


----------



## Burzum (9 Janvier 2006)

Toujours à la recherche de l'album le plus triste...


----------



## macarel (9 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Toujours à la recherche de l'album le plus triste...


Essaie Peer Gynt ou "Grandchester meadows de Pink Floyd sur Umma Gumma :mouais:
D'ailleurs, le soundtrack de "Mort à Venise" n'est pas mal non plus dans son genre


----------



## Burzum (9 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Essaie Peer Gynt ou "Grandchester meadows de Pink Floyd sur Umma Gumma :mouais:
> D'ailleurs, le soundtrack de "Mort à Venise" n'est pas mal non plus dans son genre



Je n'aime pas du tout les Pink Floyd (  ) mais je vais m'empresser d'écouter tes deux autres propositions.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macarel (9 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas du tout les Pink Floyd (  )
> 
> Justement, ça devrait te rendre encore plus triste


----------



## Burzum (9 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Burzum a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Démarrage dans la joie et la bonne humeur...... :love: 






Désolé. j'ai pas plus grand...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

De bonne humeur suite...  :love:


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Keith Jarrett - *Personal* *Mountains








*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

Michael Mayer - *Fabric 13*


----------



## Captain_X (10 Janvier 2006)

[

"Bill Evans influença des générations de pianiste de Jazz dont les célèbres Herbie Hancock, Keith Jarrett, Chick Corea ou Brad Mehldau. Dans le monde du piano Jazz, Bill Evans reste l'ultime référence." © Biographie Bill Evans /  Alain Gerber


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2006)

*When I'm Gone - Eminem*


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

French movie - Magnus






Projet Electro de Tom barman leader de dEUS


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2006)

ça, c 'est pour ceux qui aiment le Jazz, le métal et le hiphop : Track 12.


----------



## elKBron (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## G2LOQ (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## jphg (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

>



Due Campari Soda per favore, Due! :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Yannoux (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ecoute ca en ce moment : mon top 15 preferes


----------



## y&b (10 Janvier 2006)

Et bien là, c'est un truc tout neuf ... 







:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Burzum (11 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et bien là, c'est un truc tout neuf ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, :love: :love:


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

*Tropika (Blakkat dopemix)* de Toka sur _Scream vol. 3_

Ah la _Scream_ à l'Elysée Montmartre


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

>




rhhhoooo je dois avoir ce truc en numérique, dire que j'avais le 45t à l'époque (je vous raconte pas les murs de ma chambre à l'époque, c'était terrible).


----------



## richard-deux (11 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Un voyage electro qui vous emmenera loin, entre Boards Of Canada et Aphex Twin.


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Le studio de Christian Fennesz






En concert à paris Juillet 2002


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

Découvert et apprécié Boards of Canada cet automne à Montpellier.
On les entend pas mal sur last.fm
Pas pu acheter de cd

là c'est _Le mystère des voix bulgares_
Un concert incroyable dans la cour de la bibliothèque d'Uzès en 1988. Magiciennes...


----------



## jphg (11 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Découvert et apprécié Boards of Canada cet automne à Montpellier.
> On les entend pas mal sur last.fm
> Pas pu acheter de cd



Respect.  

découvert en live ?
si oui, ça donne quoi ? tout aussi magique ?

connait pas le dernier album, va falloir que je passe à la fnouque...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Janvier 2006)

Retour aux sources....


----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Retour aux sources....


ohhh, tu va loin dans les sources, mais c'est de la bonne


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Janvier 2006)

BEBOP!!!!!!!!!!!j'ai découvert ce morceau début janvier 1993 ,à la mort de Diz...
je n'en reviens pas encore aujoud'hui...la virtuosité ,au service d'un discours musical d'une rigueur implacable ,une évidence presque 50 ans après ...


----------



## macarel (11 Janvier 2006)

Là pour le moment j'écoute Soft Machine, "Volume 1". Disque légendaire :love:


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Et hop!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Burzum (11 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Ti'punch (11 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Fulvio (11 Janvier 2006)

Now i wanna be your dog !

(spécial dédicace à jpmiss)


----------



## y&b (11 Janvier 2006)

Puisqu'on est dans les truc tout neuf ...






C'est d'la balle  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

:love:


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

Et en continuant dans les truc tout neuf...






... pour s'endormir :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

Pour se réveiller :


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Respect.
> 
> découvert en live ?
> si oui, ça donne quoi ? tout aussi magique ?
> ...



Non, en fait un ami chez qui j'étais en stage écoutait _Boards of Canada_ et _Katerine_ en boucle 
Pas vu en live donc !
Sur Last.fm, suivant les radios choisies, ça passe de temps en temps. J'ai juste un problème: je ne sais pas du tout quel album je connais. Va falloir que je fasse des économies... et passer sur le Store 

*I Love Paris* de Ella Fitzgerald	Sings sur _The Cole Porter Song Book_

*Close encounters of the third kind (Theme)* de John Williams sur _Close encounters of the third kind _

*Paranoimia feat. Max Headrom (Extended)* de Art of Noise sur _The Best of the Art of Noise_ :love: A ce propos, quelqu'un a t'il déjà vu le DVD de la série Max Headroom ? J'aimais le côté disjoncté de ce personne haut en couleur, totalement hystérique  mais bon j'ai jamais vu un épisode et je me demande si j'ai 15 $ à mettre là-dedans...












ensuite...
*Festina lente* de Arvo Pärt sur _Miserere_
différent là, ça change


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Paranoimia feat. Max Headrom (Extended)* de Art of Noise sur _The Best of the Art of Noise_ :love: A ce propos, quelqu'un a t'il déjà vu le DVD de la série Max Headroom ? J'aimais le côté disjoncté de ce personne haut en couleur, totalement hystérique  mais bon j'ai jamais vu un épisode et je me demande si j'ai 15 $ à mettre là-dedans...


vu ! au debut des annees 80 au tout debut de canal+... tres marrant... a l epoque... je crains que ca ait trop vieilli... mais à tenter, pourquoi pas


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

Je continue dans ma rétrospective des truc tout neuf :






Que du bon :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## steinway (12 Janvier 2006)

Prokofiev


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2006)

Après l'exotisme électro des Midival Punditz :Midival Punditz",





on repasse paisiblement au jazz de Bill Evans "Alone" (putain, c'est quand même vraiment beau, Bill Evans ...)





avec un détour _via_ letrio de Bernard Peiffer qui joue des standards, et les joue bien d'ailleurs.





Allez, après, ce sera le tour de Henri Renaud, sur un disque extramidable :





Et on poursuivra en douceur par Thievery Corporation "Sounds from the thievery hi-fi ..."


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> [HS]Le film également
> 
> Au fait quelqu'un a vu Sympathy for Lady Vengeance ?[/HS]


 Moi oui. Différent d'oldboy, moins d'hémoglobine, très très bon aussi, vraiment.

Quant à la B.O&#8230;
Celle d'Old boy était franchement bien, à l'image du film, alternant hésitations et violence. Cette fois-ci Yeong Wook Jo signe, à mon sens, un pur chef d'½uvre. C'est doux, c'est mélancolique et ça s'écoute en boucle (d'ailleurs ça se voit sur ma page last.Fm).  Je crois que c'est la plus belle B.O. que j'ai jamais écoutée.


----------



## DandyWarhol (12 Janvier 2006)

Je connaissais uniquement Jedi et Diego 2000.. et j'avais pas mal aimé, alors avec la sortie de cet album je me suis dit.. Tiens je vais voir ce que ça donne avec un album entier.. 
A la première écoute je trouvais les textes un peu bof, et l'anglais du chanteur trop parodique.. et finalement j'ai réécouté tranquillement le CD et plus ça va plus je l'aime.. J'adore l'ambiance.. Ca me fait un peu penser au film "Le Bal Des Vampires" comme ambiance  
En fait elles sont cool leur paroles finalement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2006)

clarika






sur itunes


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Janvier 2006)




----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2006)

furious avengers en live!!

en fait ils répette juste a côté


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

Et oui encore ..

.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Après l'exotisme électro des Midival Punditz :Midival Punditz",
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never let me go,qui dure 14 min...superbe ,hein!
un des plus beaux disques de Bill Evans


----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2006)

je suis passé sur un petit camille le sac des filles.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Et oui encore ..
> 
> .





arrrrrrgh :love: :love: :love: :love: 

toi j'taime bien


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

Dans la continuité de Diabologum ...
Pas encore écouté ... Yvos?


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)




----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Dans la continuité de Diabologum ...
> Pas encore écouté ... Yvos?



yep, i've got it... 

connais tu Experience? ba disons que c'est la composante "rock" de Diabologum, le cerebral étant assuré par Programme..

Là, c'est leur troisième, mais c'est un album de reprises -> correct, disons.


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yep, i've got it...
> 
> connais tu Experience? ba disons que c'est la composante "rock" de Diabologum, le cerebral étant assuré par Programme..
> 
> Là, c'est leur troisième, mais c'est un album de reprises -> correct, disons.



Oui je connais Experience et Programme avec une petite preference pour Programme.
J'aime bcp mon cerveau dans ma bouche, Experience j'ai le 1er album.
Mais là je trouvais le concept assez original pour des reprises, je vais donc essayer.

Thanks


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Oui je connais Experience et Programme avec une petite preference pour Programme.
> J'aime bcp mon cerveau dans ma bouche, Experience j'ai le 1er album.
> Mais là je trouvais le concept assez original pour des reprises, je vais donc essayer.
> 
> Thanks



en fait, j'ai du mal à accrocher à certains morceaux, adorant tellement les originaux que j'arrive pas à m'en decoller (reprise de Shellac, par exemple) 

du coup, un petit coup de Shellac


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

Maintenant :


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>




 
:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Ti'punch (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben là j'suis au boulot et j'ai la chance de pouvoir écouter la radio alors c'est Ouï FM :love: 
Le seul soucis c'est qu'ils passent les même p***** de titre au moins trois fois par jour et j'dois dire que ça commence à me les briser menu (même si j'ai rien à briser!)  



Et après on dira que la musique adoucit les moeurs...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben là j'suis au boulot et j'ai la chance de pouvoir écouter la radio alors c'est Ouï FM :love:
> Le seul soucis c'est qu'ils passent les même p***** de titre au moins trois fois par jour et j'dois dire que ça commence à me les briser menu (même si j'ai rien à briser!)
> 
> 
> ...


L'avantage d'avoir son bureau à soi où qu'on est tout seul à bosser dedans....   

Sinon... me reveille avec un petit "Flat Beat" ( faisait trèèèès trèèèès longtemps... )
et j'enchaine avec le nouveau tahiti 80.


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

Ils passent les memes titres plusieurs fois dans la journée parce que peu de personne écoute la radio toute la journée justement. 
Leur public écoute la radio soit le matin, soit l'après midi, soit le soir etc..  selon des tranches horraires  

Pense plutot à ceux, comme moi,  qui ne peuvent meme pas l'écouter au travail


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage d'avoir son bureau à soi où qu'on est tout seul à bosser dedans....


 
En fait on est trois voire quatre dans un grand bureau à cloisons donc tout le monde profite de ma radio. 
Avant que j'arrive ils écoutaient Fun Radio   
Ca les change !


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben là j'suis au boulot et j'ai la chance de pouvoir écouter la radio alors c'est Ouï FM :love:
> Le seul soucis c'est qu'ils passent les même p***** de titre au moins trois fois par jour et j'dois dire que ça commence à me les briser menu (même si j'ai rien à briser!)
> 
> 
> ...



Allez un peu de promotion 
_Ceci est une page de promotion pour un site gratuit et sans publicité, n'ayant aucun rapport avec macgeneration._
Si vous avez une liaison haut débit au taf et des petites enceintes ou un casque, y'a toujours la possiblilité d'aller faire un tour sur Last.fm... un groupe macgénération y a été créé il y a une quinzaine de mois et vous pouvez y découvrir pas mal de trucs cools. Y'a un lien direct avec les charts du groupe dans ma signature... allez venez nous rejoindre  Un petit lecteur et hop musique non stop sans pub, all style comme vous décidez... Tous les renseignements sur les pages forums du groupe ou me demander là-bas par mp des renseignements pour commencer ça marche...
_Vous pouvez recommencer à poster des pochettes de disques..._


Là c'est terrible, j'adore :love: La pop est souvent pleine de ressources  
Imagination et *Just an illusion* . 1982. Les boums et tout 






Après ce sera Dave Gahan, *Black and blue again* sur _Paper Monsters_


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2006)

le look de la mort qu'ils avaient...

j'avais revu leur vidéo y'a 2-3 ans, je me demandais vraiment comment ils pouvaient oser ce genre de truc 

Là *Walking through Babylon* de Thievery Corporation et _Sounds from the Thievery Hi-Fi_
:love: dub dub dub...

Belle pochette en plus


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

Moi je viens de me faire ce petit cadeau en souvenir du bon temps.. :love: :


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Janvier 2006)

La j'ecoute le Creative d'un pote qui veut me faire decouvrir les reprises de Metallica par Apocalyptica  ... Sympatoche!


----------



## macarel (13 Janvier 2006)

r





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'ecoute le Creative d'un pote qui veut me faire decouvrir les reprises de Metallica par Apocalyptica  ... Sympatoche![/QUOTE
> C'est assez rigolo la peemière fois, c'est vrai, ensuite on s'en lasse vite, autant de Metallica que d'Apocalyptica (moi en tout cas]  :mouais:


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> le look de la mort qu'ils avaient...
> 
> j'avais revu leur vidéo y'a 2-3 ans, je me demandais vraiment comment ils pouvaient oser ce genre de truc
> 
> ...


¡ Claro ! J'écoutais ça hier au boulot ... cool !
Là, c'est le disque de mixes de Ali Click de Brian Eno. Mon préféré étant celui de The Grid.

Après, je crois bien qu'un petit System 7 pour se mettre en train sera le bienvenu.

Sinon : découvert sur l'iTMS : "Late Night Driving" de Duplex. Sympa !


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

le dernier madonna et je suis super décus.

il n'a pas le gros "son" comme le précédent.


----------



## Patamach (13 Janvier 2006)

Enorme
Fait parti de mes albums "ile deserte".


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

un truc qui vas déplaire a tout le monde DIAM'S


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

le doux bruit de mes pets quand je me détends


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

saiam supa crew


----------



## Hamster de combat (13 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un truc qui vas déplaire a tout le monde


En effet


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

un truc qui me plait à moi (et peut-être rien qu'à moi :rose: )


----------



## macarel (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> un truc qui me plait à moi (et peut-être rien qu'à moi :rose: )


Eh non, t'es pas unique, on est au moins deux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> un truc qui me plait à moi (et peut-être rien qu'à moi :rose: )




tain la voix qu'il a ce gars...
Suzanne :elle est magnifique cette chanson...

Land of Plenty ,c'est de lui aussi ,çà a donné le titre du très beau film de Wim Wenders ,ou il chante cette chanson (land of plenty ,pas suzanne )

land of plenty


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> En effet


en fait il est pas super son dernier album je dirait super décevent 

mais par contre le saiam supa crew je suis étonné il est bon du grand saiam.


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Eh non, t'es pas unique, on est au moins deux



ça fait toujours plaisir de ne pas se savoir seule...


sinon là maintenant c'est, comment dire, plus ..., plus ..., enfin plus remuant !


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

ce soir après une journée par super bonne :


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

comme d'ab colplay pour faire dodo


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

on enchaîne dans la continuité :


----------



## Philippe (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> un truc qui me plait à moi (et peut-être rien qu'à moi :rose: )


Allez, j'ajoute ma voix : ainsi on est au moins trois ou quatre à l'aimer  !
Je me souviens en particulier d'une magnifique chanson : _Avalanche_, que j'écoutais en boucle (il y a quelques années ), - et qui n'a pas pris une ride. Superbe !


PS :



			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

>


C'est quoi cet album ? Merci  !


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> PS : C'est quoi cet album ? Merci  !



Godspeed You Black Emperor, c'est leur dernier album en date : "Yanqui UXO"


----------



## Patamach (14 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cet album ? Merci  !



Désolé je n'ai pas le temps de te faire une critique je te met un lien vers celle qui me semble le plus proche de ce que je ressent en ecoutant cet album.


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Ça nous rajeuni pas ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de me faire le dvd de Hendrix live at the isle of wight "Blue Wild Angel".... un grand moment.........
A ce propos, je vends une Gibson Les Paul pas chère si ça tente quelqu'un... et par la même occasion je pense me mettre sérieusement au triangle..merci de me contacter.


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

je passe sur un t.raumschmiere.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> t.raumschmiere.




*Are you*
sick like me ?


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Are you*
> sick like me ?


radio black out.

mais en fait je zape entre sa et ttc et saiam supa soiré hip hop electro


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Ti'punch (14 Janvier 2006)




----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

pour ceux qui viennent de se leverhttp://www.discretos.net/go-1498-the-unseen-video-you-make-me-feel.html


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui viennent de se leverhttp://www.discretos.net/go-1498-the-unseen-video-you-make-me-feel.html


Vraiment bien ce truc. 

Et pour moi,


----------



## Burzum (14 Janvier 2006)

Réveil en douceur :


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Je vois qu'on est plutôt new wave et rock today !
Ok, je m'aligne 






:love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2006)

Venus in furs :love:


>Ti punch : ton avatar me fait trèèèèès maaaaaal au craâaaaaane ce matin


----------



## Patamach (14 Janvier 2006)

C'est parti pour de la new wave ..






The Killiiiiing moon


----------



## imimi (14 Janvier 2006)

iTunes a décidé que j'écouterai ça :


Jimi plays Monterey


----------



## imimi (14 Janvier 2006)

scuzez c'était un peu gros...


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Janvier 2006)




----------



## imimi (14 Janvier 2006)

et maintenant :


----------



## heroe (14 Janvier 2006)

a ecouter:
The Postal Service





notament Such Great Heights dont le clip a inspiré la derniere pub apple.
http://thelastminuteblog.com/video/the%20postal%20service%20-%20such%20great%20heights.mpg

et puis aussi Death Cab For Cutie (dont un des menbres fait parti de Postal Service)


----------



## Patamach (14 Janvier 2006)

Un classique ...


----------



## imimi (14 Janvier 2006)

une merveille


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> une merveille


Le disque ou l'interprète ?


----------



## imimi (14 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Le disque ou l'interprète ?



heu le disque :rose: 
Alanis est jolie mais c'est pas vraiement mon genre, j'préfère les grands bruns...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Janvier 2006)

l'eternité et un jour


----------



## Fulvio (14 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai déjà vu ce singe quelque part :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (14 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> un truc qui me plait à moi (et peut-être rien qu'à moi :rose: )



Nan nan, pas qu'à toi ! Je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour de la discographie du bonhomme, mais là, maintenant, tout de suite, s'il faut en choisir deux, c'est _I'm your man_ et _Field commander Cohen : tour of 79_


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

Bien top     :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2006)

BoNaNé !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2006)

Dernièrement, Patamach nous présentait l'un de ses disques "pour l'île déserte". Si j'étais convaincu de devoir n'emporter que quelques CDs pour "mon" île déserte, il n'y a aucun doute sur le fait que celui-ci serait le premier :






Les _Variations Goldberg_ de J.-S. Bach, dans l'interprétation (de 1981) de Glenn Gould. Que n'a-t-on pu lire sur cette interprétations, qui a autant de farouches détracteurs que d'admirateurs irréductibles ? Pour les uns, Glenn Gould prend tellement de libertés avec le texte de Bach qu'il finit par le dénaturer ; sans entrer dans le débat qui pose la question du choix de l'instrument, puisque certains, s'appuyant sur des critères musicologiques très précis et bien étayés, vont jusqu'à affirmer qu'il est aberrant de jouer Bach au piano !
Pour les autres, ces _Variations_ sont un enchantement : sous les doigts de Gould, l'oeuvre prend vie, tour à tour dansante, méditative ou mélancolique. 32 variations sur un thème unique donné en introduction, d'une tristesse incommensurable, puis tout s'enchaîne, inexorablement. L'architecture de l'oeuvre est monumentale, et pourtant si fine, si précise et tellement "ciselée" qu'il est quasiment impossible d'arrêter d'écouter l'oeuvre avant qu'elle s'achève, et ce sont 51 minutes de bonheur absolu où chaque note recrée l'oeuvre comme si Gould la faisait renaître à chaque toucher de son instrument. Avec son interprétation, Gould a donné à cette oeuvre une dimension intemporelle complètement inédite.
Écoutez cet album si ce n'est déjà fait : vous y entendrez Gould accompagner de son propre chant la mélodie de Bach. C'est tout simplement décoiffant !

Bonne soirée !
Ph.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2006)

N'étant pas masochiste (je n'aime pas JS Bach plus que ça, Glenn Gould non plus, et l'entendre chantonner par-dessus me défrise), je préfère laisser mon esprit errer sur Eno "Apollo Atmospheres and Soundtracks" et "Compact Forest Proposal".

PS : Les interprètes qui s'interposent trop entre l'½uvre et l'auditeur me hérissent le poil. Pour autant, que Glenn Gould ait été un pianiste immense, aucun doute là-dessus. Mais j'en préfère des plus médiocres ...


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Janvier 2006)

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=27388481&s=143442
Ca c'est vraiment bon !!!(pour ceux qui aiment le jazzzzzzz)

ZZZut pas réussi à mettre la photo, mais tant qu'à être sur le music store bah acheté le


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2006)

sigur ros takk sur les conseil de maiwen


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Intemporel         :love: :love: :love:
Et là c'est Riders on the storm    :love: :love:


----------



## Burzum (15 Janvier 2006)

In darkness let me dwell :


----------



## steinway (15 Janvier 2006)

le dimanche matin :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> N'étant pas masochiste (je n'aime pas JS Bach plus que ça, Glenn Gould non plus, et l'entendre chantonner par-dessus me défrise), je préfère laisser mon esprit errer sur Eno "Apollo Atmospheres and Soundtracks" et "Compact Forest Proposal".
> 
> PS : Les interprètes qui s'interposent trop entre l'½uvre et l'auditeur me hérissent le poil. Pour autant, que Glenn Gould ait été un pianiste immense, aucun doute là-dessus. Mais j'en préfère des plus médiocres ...




ah sacrilege!!!!!   

Glenn Gould qui chantonne ,mais C génial ,comme Keith Jarrett!!
a propos de piano solo ,j'étais hier soir au concert d'Abdullah Ibrahim à l'Arsenal à Metz (une salle prestigieuse,à l'acoustique exceptionnelle pour ceux qui connaissent )...
apparement c'était une grande première ,le premier concert de jazz à l'arsenal en acoustique pur (comme en classique ) c'est à dire sans AUCUN micro...
j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé ,un veritable voyage musical ,que nous a offert ce pianiste d'exception ...
Quant au son ,je me dis que le jazz acoustique ne devrait pas être amplifié ,même si parfois pour l'equilibre c'est difficile ...
mais c'est telement plus beau ,et moins agressif ,le son direct d'un piano...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2006)

Là c'était Talk Show Host de Radiohead, sur la compile du film Romeo + Juliet


----------



## steinway (15 Janvier 2006)

cecilia...


----------



## Patamach (15 Janvier 2006)

Souvenirs ....

:style:




































:style:


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2006)

dangerdoom.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Janvier 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> cecilia...




elle fait merveille dans Vivaldi non?
il me semble ...


----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2006)

encore rudement épatante la madonehttp://videos.tf1.fr/video/news/retro2005/novembre/0,,3273803,00.html?trk=1500&e=53


----------



## richard-deux (15 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:






20 ans (presque!!!). 

 :love:


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Pour rebondir sur le Josha Three, hier soir y avait un reportage sur des scientifiques qui capturaient des bêbêtes venimeuse dans le dit désert.
C'était pas mal.

Sinon, moi en ce moment c'est ça ...






:love: :style:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Janvier 2006)

Moi c'est ça ..........





Nigel KENNEDY pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas (on ne sait jamais.....  )


Je l'ai vu en concert à Paris il y a quelques mois : un musicien d'exception !!!!!!!!!!! (et le mot me parait bien faible par rapport au talent)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ça ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il fait tellement parler de lui ,qu'il faut le faire pour ne pas connaitre Nigel Kennedy!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il fait tellement parler de lui ,qu'il faut le faire pour ne pas connaitre Nigel Kennedy!




J'en ai hélas connu ....


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Janvier 2006)

Daniel Lavoie, un "p'tit gars" du Manitoba, des éternelles plaines perdues, d'un pays plate, plus plate que la plate Belgique.

---

"Violencelle"

Paroles : Brice Homs
Musique : Daniel Lavoie

Abacaba Editions/Marmalou Musique/Universal Music Publishing

Viens que j'te violoncelle
Viens que j' te crépuscule
Ma petite hirondelle
Ma tendre libellule
Viens que je te dentelle
Viens que je pilule
Ma petite étincelle
Ma précise virgule
Viens que je te patience
Viens que je te mystère
Ma petite innocence
Mon obscure lumière
Viens que je te silence
Viens que je te frontière
Ma petite vacance
Mon étoile de mer

Reste que je te patience
Reste que je te serrure
Ma rebelle évidence
Ma douce enluminure
Reste que je te visage
Reste que je te matine
Ma volute volage
Ma voyelle voisine
Reste que je te rivière
Reste que je te voilure
Mon demain mon hier
Ma seconde qui dure
Reste que je te velours
Reste que je te racine
Mon féminin mon amour
Ma route ma routine

Pars que je te lointaine
Pars que je te rature
Ma douleur obsidienne
Ma petite blessure
Pars que je te semaine
Pars que je te parure
Ma si proche prochaine
Ma parfaite mesure
Pars que je te bye bye
Pars que je te magique
Mon tout dans le détail
Ma ligne mon oblique
Pars que je te chandail
Pars que je te musique
Que je vaille que vaille
Que je te sens unique

Viens que j'te violoncelle
Viens que j' te crépuscule


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

bah, là, j'ecouter du *No Doubt*, mais je pense que je vais me lever pour me glisser un *Shifty* ou un *Sublime*, histoire de me donner une impression d'ete....
j'ecoute toujours ce cd du *John Butler Trio* en boucle, pinaise, rien a faire, je bloque, un peu comme le dernier *Libertines*, celui-là aussi, je l'ecoute de longue...
enfin, sinon, pas grand chose, la routine...
un *Transplants* au reveil, et hop, on enchaine sur du *Block Party* ou du *Strokes*, voire du *Vines*...
bref, bon son a vous...


----------



## vins (16 Janvier 2006)

pour les amateurs de metal, voici un excellent groupe suisse.

toutes les infos sur leur site: www.twistedband.ch



----------------


----------



## Patamach (16 Janvier 2006)

*Coffret 5 CD - The Complete Jack Johnson Sessions












:style:
*


----------



## richard-deux (16 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## macarel (16 Janvier 2006)

Un peu de blues, pour les vieux quoi   :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ça ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je connais pas...


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)




----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de blues, pour les vieux quoi   :love: :love:


il y a quand meme plus blues que Shake your tail father de ray....On peut meme dire que ce n'est pas du blues


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

je reste un inconditionnel de portishead ("Dummy") et de massive attack ("mezzanine")


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Petite friandise eighties à l'heure du café... :love:


----------



## Patamach (16 Janvier 2006)

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2006)

là *Bug Powder Dust (La Funk Mob Remix) - feat. Justin Warfield* de Bomb The Bass sur _The rebirth of cool phive_, excellente série de disques 


Sinon, j'ai enfin acheté _Monsieur Obsolète_ de Jérémie Kisling hier. Ecouté la galette deux-fois fois aujourd'hui, pas déçu. Les 4 morceaux à downloader sur son site étaient un bon avant-goût :love:

Toujours que 2 fans sur le groupe macgeneration de last.fm... dommage


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2006)

16 HORSEPOWER "Low Estate"






A écouter absolument la chanson "The Partisan" en duo avec Bertrand Cantat, une merveille...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Janvier 2006)

"Chirac en prison" !

C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est les WAMPAS :love:


----------



## joubichou (16 Janvier 2006)

ah c'est sur j'espère qu'il va y aller en taule le Jacqouille,en attendant j'écoute gladiator en m'endormant gentiment


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2006)




----------



## y&b (16 Janvier 2006)

Ils se font trop rare !!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (17 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> il y a quand meme plus blues que Shake your tail father de ray....On peut meme dire que ce n'est pas du blues


Il se trouve là parceque l'album s'appèle "Blues brothers", alors les mots clefs...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là *Bug Powder Dust (La Funk Mob Remix) - feat. Justin Warfield* de Bomb The Bass sur _The rebirth of cool phive_, excellente série de disques




Oh que c'est bien ça... Je l'avais perdu de vue, coincé entre Clash et Cramps qu'il était.
Du coup ben...  je l'ai rescussité! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

Là c'est fresh from iTunes Discotheque, un vrai plaisir....
*Tenderly* de Sarah Vaughan sur _Sassy Swings The Tivoli_






 :love:

Cette grande dame est incroyable....

moins ma tasse de thé la suite mais c'est quand même un tube:
*Paint it, black* de The Rolling Stones sur _Flashpoint (Live)_


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Oh que c'est bien ça... Je l'avais perdu de vue, coincé entre Clash et Cramps qu'il était.
> Du coup ben...  je l'ai rescussité! :love: :love: :love:




J'ai que les cd 1 2 et 5 il me semble. Ca me rappelle les années Couleur 3 et Nessie le monstre du Loch Ness :love:   

Ah les classements de CD un vrai poème... je n'arrive jamais à m'y retrouver surtout que depuis que j'ai quasiment tout numérisé je ne passe plus régulièrement en revue mes CD

moi c'est plus par genre que par ordre alphabétique


_Edit:conjugaison _


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

_Nintendo Electro Features_

Un cd qu'on m'a refilé lors d'un entretien dans la boite qui a vendu le concept.






Là c'est *The Man With The Red Face* de Laurent Garnier



			
				Tracklisting a dit:
			
		

> Velvet Blues de Avril
> Samiscience de Del Dongo
> Whispers de Jori Hulkkonen
> The Man With The Red Face de Laurent Garnier
> ...


----------



## jphg (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Nintendo Electro Features_
> 
> Un cd qu'on m'a refilé lors d'un entretien dans la boite qui a vendu le concept.



il est dispo quelque part ce cd ? (ou c'est qu'une compile ?) il consiste en quoi le concept ?

--------------------
sinon, y a quoi derrière les cds en écoute à la fnac ?
ben y a ça [voir capture jointe].

lol


----------



## Patamach (17 Janvier 2006)

Electro quand tu nous tiens ...


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> il est dispo quelque part ce cd ? (ou c'est qu'une compile ?) il consiste en quoi le concept ?(...)



C'est une compil, je ne sais pas où il est dispo, il a été pressé à 3000 ex. je pense comme produit à distribuer gratuitement lors de lancement de produit par Nintendo_ (je jouais sur une Nintendo y'a 20 ans, avec un gorille, mais c'est tout ce que je connais)_.

_Le concept, c'est demander à Nintendo s'ils veulent pas une compil électro d'un label reconnu et à F Com s'ils ne veulent pas passer quelques titres de leurs artistes, histoire d'être associé à une grosse marque de console. Enfin, je vois ça comme ça. Echange de bon procédé j'imagine._





Là c'est *What Is This Thing Called Love* par Mel Torme sur _The Cole Porter Songbook_ :love:


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien ce que fait ce gars là    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Pas pris une ride... :love:


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

Packaging top, mais contenu sans grand intéret


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2006)

Dans un certain genre : noir c'est carrément très sombre : Orchestra Terrestrial "Die Stadt / DS40"





(à ne pas confondre avec le réjouissant "Die Stadt" de Pierre Henry)

En fait, c'est encore un disque sous pseudonyme de Richard H. Kirk. Mais là, pas de groove. Juste du sombre ... L'était carrément déprimé ce jour-là ...


----------



## Patamach (17 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Packaging top, mais contenu sans grand intéret



Pareil.
Un disque honteusement mauvais au regard de leurs précédentes productions, une sorte de guimauve géante trop sucrée et indigeste. Facile et ennuyeux, ou est passé l'esprit d'aventures des précédents épisodes?? Probablement au fond d'un fjord islandais.

Franchement décu. 






J'avais envie de m'ennerver.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est fresh from iTunes Discotheque, un vrai plaisir....
> *Tenderly* de Sarah Vaughan sur _Sassy Swings The Tivoli_
> 
> 
> ...



extra ce disque...


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

et surtout, Upon 9th & Fairchild :love:


----------



## macarel (17 Janvier 2006)

à l'aléatoire  ce soir:love:


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

Magnifique, vraiment magnifique :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Nintendo Electro Features_
> 
> Un cd qu'on m'a refilé lors d'un entretien dans la boite qui a vendu le concept.
> 
> ...


Tiens il y à aussi Teamtendo ... vus à leur tout début il y à ... 5/6 ans ici-même, depuis ils ont fait du chemin.
Pas réécouté depuis.

Sinon là c'est CocoRosie - Noah's Ark ... découvert en écoutant la radio : un Live entier sur France Culture. :love:
Je préférais certaines versions du Live ... séduite quand même ... 
Certaines teintes et sonorités me font beaucoup penser à Björk, c'était plus flagrant lors du concert.


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2006)

Découvert il y a peu sur last fm... Ça se laisse bien écouter !


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)




----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

Impossible de se lasser !!! :love::love:


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

eels Beautiful freak


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Patamach (17 Janvier 2006)

Pour les fans de Sonic Youth.







:style:


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pour les fans de Sonic Youth.



Je passe mon tour...  :rose:


----------



## Freelancer (17 Janvier 2006)

Les Beach Boys, pour _God Only Knows_ et _Sloop John B_, et puis Morrissey, pour _Billy Budd_ et _Speedway_. Leurs meilleurs albums respectifs, à mon sens.  :love:


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pour les fans de Sonic Youth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




faut que je teste..:love: 

je fais le tour des titres de l'itms pour me faire une idée..


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

sa vas virré sur un cake d'ici quelle que minute.


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

_The Drum & Bass Collection_ par The Art of Noise








là c'est _Ode To Don Jose (Remixed By Dom And Roland)_


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

camille le sac des fille


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

*All around the world* par Lisa Stansfield sur _Affection_








:love:

Annie Lennox et elle m'ont redonné l'envie d'écouter de belles voix


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

A propos de belle voix

*Night And Day* par Fred Astaire & *I Love You* par Anita O'Day sur _The Cole Porter Songbook_


----------



## Freelancer (18 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A propos de belle voix





La période _Philips_ de Nina Simone, 7 albums regroupés sur 4 CD, pour un début de nuit très :love:


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

Un bon mix *Live at Calus at The Liquid Room* par Seb Fontaine sur _Essential Mix Live BBC 1_

puis un classique *I've Got You Under My Skin* de Ella Fitzgerald sur _The Cole Porter Songbook_

c'est très varié ce soir


----------



## prerima (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

>






Tiens je vais me le reécouter celui-là... merci pour 

mais là, j'écoute Keane et _Hopes And Fears_, là *Bend and break*. Pas mal ces petits gars  :love: Merci à certains ici pour m'avoir fait aimer la pochette ci-dessous et à last.fm pour avoir pu y découvrir le son  
Encore un groupe dont l'image est travaillée, avec un logo qui tient la route. Marketing ou pas j'en sais rien mais esthétiquement ça passe bien, non ?









_Décidemment je suis incorrigiblement fleur bleu :rose:  :love: _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Janvier 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> "Chirac en prison" !




*Ca me rappelle*
un concert d'Oï Polloï, grand groupe punk underground d'Outre-Manche que nous avions fait venir à l'occasion d'un mini-festival d'un soir en plein air que nous avions organisé avec quelques potes il y a une dizaine d'années.

À l'époque de cette tournée, ils avaient sorti un EP dont un titre était "John Major **** you". En fonction du pays où ils jouaient le morceau, ils remplaçaient Major par le nom du gouvernant en place.

À un moment, la bière ayant coulé à flot les esprits se sont échaudés ce qui a fatalement amené une descente des flics. Oï Polloï était sur scène depuis quelques temps et nos amis de la maréchaussée sont arrivés pile poil au moment même où le groupe entamait un "Jack Chirac **** you !" du plus bel effet !

Je me souviens de cette arrivée tonitruante où les voitures se frayaient un chemin copieusement arrosées de bière avec le son qui allait avec. Assez surréaliste !

Souvenir, souvenirs.


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

je viens de découvrir le morceau gratos sur le Store

*Never Let Me Down Again* de Sylvain Chauveau sur _Down to the Bone_

Quelqu'un connait ou a déjà acheté l'album ou un des précédents ?
Je connaissais pas du tout.
Tranquille, version surprenante. Un Tribute accoustique à DM.

_Ice&Fire ?_


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

*Sympathy for the devil* de The Rolling Stones sur _Singles Collection - The London Years_

J'adore ce morceau depuis des lustres mais encore plus depuis que je l'ai vu dans la BO de *C.R.A.Z.Y.* un film canadien de Jean-Marc Vallée de 2005, qui sort dans pas trop longtemps en France, je crois, lu un truc dessus dans Têtu. La BO est terrible et traverse les années 50-60-70-80: Aznavour, les Stones, Bowie, Pink Floyd, Moroder, Cure...

Savoir dire aux gens qu'on les aime même si on les comprend pas, savoir les accepter comme ils sont même si leur choix de vie sont différents des nôtres et surtout savoir être égoïste et vivre pour soi et pas à travers l'image qu'on pense pouvoir donner aux autres. Dur mais y'a pas d'autres choix, à mon avis  

Vraiment, mon meilleur film et coup de c½ur 2005  :love: Les acteurs qui jouent les parents sont hallucinants  

Le passage avec _Sympathy..._ est tordant de rire, c'est dans une église, évidemment


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Janvier 2006)

Ce matin, le meilleur de la _Bible Belt_ par un interprète de grande classe:

*Johnny Cash*, _My Mother's Hymn Book_


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

*Alvin Curran* - Lost Marbles


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

faut que j'achète _Cash_ "en ligne" 

Je découvre ce gars et c'est vraiment trop fort...


là c'est
*Essential Mix, Live @ Gatecrasher Summer Sound System(18-06-2000)*
Sasha & Seb Fontaine
_Essential Mix Live BBC 1_

Ca tabasse grave là 

A aller choper chaque semaine en stream sur leur site.


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Essential Mix, Live @ Gatecrasher Summer Sound System(18-06-2000)*
> Sasha & Seb Fontaine
> _Essential Mix Live BBC 1_



Excellent !! 
Tiens pour la peine je me passe un Fabric, le N°22 de Adam Beyer.


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

Un truc hyper bizarre, melange de collages et de samples + des compos perso. Style entre soul, indie rock et electro. Classé parmi les meilleurs albums de l'année 2005 par THE WIRE. Qualité du son limite ... mais bon il parait que c'est voulu :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

Comme indiqué dans ma signature :


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2006)

Kommienezuspadt !


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

ça fait chmur ces providers qui coupent l'accès aux images qu'on pioche chez eux.
je peux même plus éditer et apparemment Patamach' c'est pareil pour toi 



			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un truc hyper bizarre, melange de collages et de samples + des compos perso. Style entre soul, indie rock et electro. Classé parmi les meilleurs albums de l'année 2005 par THE WIRE. Qualité du son limite ... mais bon il parait que c'est voulu :mouais:



C'est donc quoi ce que tu écoutais ?
_De l'intérêt, please de mettre les infos aussi en texte: si c'est pas explicite, je passe, pas de recherche google possible._

et là j'écoute *Keep hope alive (Para BT's creative methode)* de The Crystal Method sur _Pacha Zenith Ibiza '98_
terrible :d


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça fait chmur ces providers qui coupent l'accès aux images qu'on pioche chez eux.
> je peux même plus éditer et apparemment Patamach' c'est pareil pour toi
> ...





Il suffit de choisir d'afficher l'image, puis de recharger(avec FF) et enfin l'image s'affiche.


----------



## DosMan (18 Janvier 2006)

Robert Randolph & the family band
sa c'est de la bombe c'est un groupe de 4 mecs :
1 pianiste 
1 batteur
1 bassiste
et robert randolph a la Lap Steel "il est considéré comme le nouveau "dieu" de la Lap Steel"


----------



## .Steff (18 Janvier 2006)

DosMan a dit:
			
		

> sa c'est de la bombe c'estun groupe de 4 mecs :
> 1 pianiste
> 1 batteur
> 1 bassiste
> et robert randolph a la Lap Steel "il est considéré comme le nouveau "dieu" de la Lap Steel"


Wesh ca c'est dla bombe!!!


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## .Steff (18 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

>


haaaaa ca c'est trop biiiiien aussssiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



:love::love::love:
Je n'ai découvert ce gars là qu'il y a peu de temps via Mule Variation.... Mais quelle découverte ! :love:
Get Behind The Mule.... Pfiouuuu ! :love:



			
				la machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez pas donner de point à Marco :hein:


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2006)

Sinon là... 







Une première écoute de l'album.
Un peu plus noir que ceux que je connaissais d'elle... Un délice aussi !  :love:


----------



## imimi (18 Janvier 2006)

En cet instant précis je n'écoute rien :mouais: 
Et des fois ça fait du bien !


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2006)

Coucou Lumai :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je continue ! 



			
				la saleté de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à lumai.


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

La trilogie. *Ritchie HAWTIN*.

:style:


















:style:


----------



## Korzibsky (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## prerima (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Janvier 2006)

"Old McDonald had..." you know what...


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> En cet instant précis je n'écoute rien :mouais:
> Et des fois ça fait du bien !



ça c'est entièrement faux, il y a une musique pour chaque instant de vie, même pendant qu'on mange une pizza en buvant de la grenadine... 

Pour l'instant :


----------



## macarel (18 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est entièrement faux, il y a une musique pour chaque instant de vie, même pendant qu'on mange une pizza en buvant de la grenadine...
> 
> Pour l'instant :


effectivement, Alice in chains, c'est parfait pour une pizza+grenadine


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Maintenant je passe à :


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2006)

Telefax


----------



## Fulvio (18 Janvier 2006)

M. Ward - Transistor Radio


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2006)

pour affronter la bureaucratie...


*New Year's Eve @ Alessandro Palace* de Sasha, encore un BBC Essential mix.

Tabasse tabasse tabasse dans le popod...

J'en ai pour 2 h quasiment


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

CA c'est trop génialll


----------



## jphg (19 Janvier 2006)

The Campfire Headphase


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Janvier 2006)

Petit mélange.....


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2006)

*Astronomic (As_Float Mix Edit)* par The Young Gods sur _XX Years 1985-2005_







:love: :love:

poètes...


----------



## macarel (19 Janvier 2006)

encore en aléatoir, pas mal finalement :love: :love:


----------



## .Steff (19 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> encore en aléatoir, pas mal finalement :love: :love:


Maceo Forever !!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

Alors avant y a eu ça 





Ensuite y a eu ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puis ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et là maintenant c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour enfin finir avec ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (19 Janvier 2006)

Là: Gentle Giant: "The power and the glory" :love: 
Avant cela c'était Yes "Fragile" (oui je sais, des vieux trucs, mais que c'est bon) 

Je  rajoute: The Incredible stringband avec "The Halfremarkable Question" sur "Wee Tam", pour commencer mon weekend    :love: :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Janvier 2006)

Jacky Terrasson trio avec Leon Parker aux drums ...

My Funny Valentine...

Excellent pianiste ,qui n'a pas tenu toutes les promesses que son imense talent laissait entrevoir,mais que j'aprécie énormément...

ce CD ,reach entre autres....






c'est celui la que j'écoute en ce moment...

My funny valentine

Leon Parker est un batteur exceptionnel ,deja ,sa batterie est minimale:Caisse claire ,grosse caisse ,1 seule cymbale ,1 tom basse .et c'est tout !pas de charleston...
une vraie batterie de jazz ,avec un son boisé ,magnifique!


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Janvier 2006)

un ptit cycle "System of a down" histoire de se détendre

 :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

C'est comme l'oiseau


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *Jacky Terrasson* trio avec Leon Parker aux drums ...
> 
> My Funny Valentine...
> 
> ...



Il a une petite trentaine le Jacky alors les promesses non tenues&#8230;d'autant qu'un bon musicien c'est comme le bon vin&#8230;

Que ceux qui ont l'occasion d'aller à un de ses concerts n'hésitent pas une seconde, il est doué, très doué, excellent mélodiste même si, je te l'accorde, on sent parfois que son aisance technique le pousse à la facilité.

Je crois beaucoup en notre petit franco-américain&#8230;


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Janvier 2006)

Cat Power


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2006)

*Quintetto* de Felix Mendelssohn sur le _Choral works_

Parfait pour fermer les yeux sur cette longue journée 

Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Leon Parker est un batteur exceptionnel ,deja ,sa batterie est minimale:Caisse claire ,grosse caisse ,1 seule cymbale ,1 tom basse .et c'est tout !pas de charleston...
> une vraie batterie de jazz ,avec un son boisé ,magnifique!


Mais les batterie e jazz ont dans 95% des cas un charlé quand même..Enfin a l'époque des grand Steeve Gad et autres!!!:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Burzum (20 Janvier 2006)




----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## richard-deux (20 Janvier 2006)

DEVENDRA BANHART : Cripple Crow​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Cat Power







Ah Ouais ! C'était bien *ça!* :love:  :love:

Bon la pochette,... :mouais:


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2006)

_Klaus Nomi_ par Klaus Nomi 

là c'est *Total eclipse*, suivi de *Keys of life* et *Cold Song*


----------



## jphg (20 Janvier 2006)

ah oui c'est bon ça !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Mais les batterie e jazz ont dans 95% des cas un charlé quand même..Enfin a l'époque des grand Steeve Gad et autres!!!:love:



oui bien sur...
mais il faut tout de meme savoir que les batteurs des débuts du jazz ,méprisait cet cymbale hi hat (la charleston donc )...
a tort ,mais c'est vrai...
sinon,la batterie minimale ,celle de shadow wilson ou meme de Kenny Clarke ,le pere de la batterie moderne , etait constituée de 4 éléments seulement:caisse claire/grosse caisse /cymbale ride /charleston /
et ils en faisaient bien plus qu'avec 50 futs comme certains batteurs...


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui bien sur...
> mais il faut tout de meme savoir que les batteurs des débuts du jazz ,méprisait cet cymbale hi hat (la charleston donc )...
> a tort ,mais c'est vrai...
> sinon,la batterie minimale ,celle de shadow wilson ou meme de Kenny Clarke ,le pere de la batterie moderne , etait constituée de 4 éléments seulement:caisse claire/grosse caisse /cymbale ride /charleston /
> et ils en faisaient bien plus qu'avec 50 futs comme certains batteurs...


fin moi j'te dit ca jsuis pas batteur !!
Mais j'ai l'occaz de jouer avec de tres bon batteur qui ont des "Jazette" comme ils les appellent qui ont en  une charlé /une caisse claire/, un tome,/ un tome basse/ une ride/ et une crash.

Et ca le fait a mort!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Janvier 2006)

:love:


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2006)

*You Are My World* de The Communards sur _The Communards_







et juste après l'excellent *Double peine* de Zebda sur _Essence ordinaire_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> fin moi j'te dit ca jsuis pas batteur !!
> Mais j'ai l'occaz de jouer avec de tres bon batteur qui ont des "Jazette" comme ils les appellent qui ont en  une charlé /une caisse claire/, un tome,/ un tome basse/ une ride/ et une crash.
> 
> Et ca le fait a mort!!!




bien sur !
c'est très bien aussi ,comme jack de Johnettte qui a un set complet...
enfin de toute façon quelque soit la composition de la batterie ce qui compte pour dire si c'est une vraie batterie de jazz c'est le son et çà c'est inimitable!


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2006)

iTunes me gâte:

*Peter Gunn Theme (The Twang Mix)* de The Art of Noise sur leur _The Best of the Art of Noise_

Où j'ai foutu mes Wayfairer ? :rateau:


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2006)

_Dédicace à Freelancer_

Pet Shop Boys et *Love comes quickly* sur _Discography_






Et puis des fois il se casse à peine le temps de dire _ouf_


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

itune en mode shuffle s'est asser comique avec le mien.


----------



## y&b (20 Janvier 2006)

Jamais déçu avec eux !!             :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Molambozor (20 Janvier 2006)

Tous les Tom Waits (là c'est Blue Valentine),
pis Bach,
pis les White Stripes,
pis Alan Vega.
Pis voilà!

Voir la pièce jointe 8651


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

one self  Children Of Possibility


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Janvier 2006)

duo Steve Lacy(saxophone soprano ) /Eric Watson (piano) ...la musique de Charles Mingus :
Peggy's Blue Skylight
Self Portrait In Three Colors
Nostalgia in Times Square
I X Love
Reincarnation Of A Lovebird
Pithycanthropus Erectus
Free Cell, Block F...
Goodbye Pork Pie Hat
Remember Rockefeller At Attica


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2006)

Tant qu'à faire du Mingus:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Reveil en douceur avec *golden brown* après *always the sun*... :love:  :love:


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2006)

Encore des disques que j'ai dû vendre à une époque et que j'aimerais racheter ...
Ce matin, ma musique, c'est ma fille qui chantonne (un peu faux, certes) : le top !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Janvier 2006)

allez après Gershwin,Keith Jarrett ,up for it ....Juan les Pins 2002 ...
je n'y était pas ,mais il pleuvait des cordes ...sur la côte...en juillet (si si!)


----------



## .Steff (21 Janvier 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.


----------



## macarel (21 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Reveil en douceur avec *golden brown* après *always the sun*... :love:  :love:


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

Retour dans ma jeunesse :


----------



## .Steff (21 Janvier 2006)

ce qu'il font maintenant indo c'est carrément de la daube non?Avant c'était mieux...


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

J'écoute un peu le dernier album...
 Préfére l'Aventurier !


----------



## joubichou (21 Janvier 2006)

mozart


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> mozart


Lequel?
I parait que son dernier album est pas mal, mais je l'ai pas écouté.
En tout cas celui d'avant est top


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'il font maintenant indo c'est carrément de la daube non?Avant c'était mieux...



Je ne sais... je suis assez partagé. Selon mon humeur je préfère les plus anciens ou les récents... Mais c'est vrai que les anciens rappellent plus de souvenirs...


----------



## .Steff (21 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> mozart


bah elle est ou la pchette du cd......:mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Janvier 2006)

Là c'est Arno, sur l'album "Charlatan" avec "Jive to the beat"  :love:


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

J'adore :

You and me 
We used to be together 
Everyday together always 
I really feel 
That I'm losing my best friend 
I can't believe
This could be the end 
It looks as though you're letting go 
And if it's real 
Well I don't want to know 

Don't speak 
I know just what you're saying
So please stop explaining 
Don't tell me cause it hurts 
Don't speak 
I know what you're thinking 
I don't need your reasons 
Don't tell me cause it hurts

Our memories 
Well, they can be inviting 
But some are altogether 
Mighty frightening 
As we die, both you and I 
With my head in my hands 
I sit and cry 

Don't speak 
I know just what you're saying 
So please stop explaining
Don't tell me cause it hurts (no, no, no) 
Don't speak 
I know what you're thinking 
I don't need your reasons 
Don't tell me cause it hurts 

It's all ending 
I gotta stop pretending who we are... 
You and me I can see us dying...are we? 

Don't speak 
I know just what you're saying 
So please stop explaining
Don't tell me cause it hurts (no, no, no) 
Don't speak 
I know what you're thinking 
I don't need your reasons 
Don't tell me cause it hurts 
Don't tell me cause it hurts! 
I know what you're saying 
So please stop explaining

Don't speak,
don't speak, 
don't speak, 
oh I know what you're thinking 
And I don't need your reasons 
I know you're good, 
I know you're good, 
I know you're real good 
Oh, la la la la la la La la la la la la 
Don't, Don't, uh-huh Hush, hush darlin' 
Hush, hush darlin' Hush, hush 
don't tell me tell me cause it hurts 
Hush, hush darlin' Hush, hush darlin' 
Hush, hush don't tell me tell me cause it hurts


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> bah elle est ou la pchette du cd......:mouais:




bah y'a pas d'obligations de mettre les pochettes des disques. On peut juste mettre du texte.

Je ferai juste les remarques personnelles suivantes:
- une succession de pochettes sans texte c'est dur si les artistes ne sont pas explicitement notés sur la pochette
- des copies d'écran d'itunes avec des liens séparés ne sont pas très lisibles, surtout si on passe vite
- mettre 20 titres à la suite en mode texte ne poussent pas à la découverte (je trouve que plus que 5 c'est déjà limite)

Ah _3_ d'Indochine  souvenirs d'une époque terriblement ambivalente avec certaines personnes de ma classe  Comment est le dernier ? J'ai failli l'acheter mais pas trop le fric ces temps...


à part ça je répète qu'il n'y a pas de règles particulières, chacun fait comme il le veut 

là c'est
*Automatic* par Prince sur _1999_ :love: son meilleur album avec sign*the times

*Acid thunder* par Fast Eddie sur _Excess Luggage 001 (Mix at Sónar 2000)_ :love: du pur son acid, on a rarement fait mieux et je parle bien du son (jamais pris de pills de mon côté)


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah _3_ d'Indochine  souvenirs d'une époque terriblement ambivalente avec certaines personnes de ma classe  Comment est le dernier ?



Personnellement je le trouve pas mal, j'ai acheté la version double album et franchement je ne suis pas déçu. Je le trouve meilleur que Paradize, les musiques et les textes sont plus recherchés.


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

je vous conseille cet album si vous aimez un peu le genre "lounge", dans ce qui se fait de mieux , pas trop "boum-boum" , très mélodieux, avec des voix suaves... cet compil a été réalisé par le barathym, pub très sympa de toulon que je conseille à tous ceux qui viennent en vacances chez nous dans le sud 



 ====> la compil s'appelle" sweety lounge"


----------



## Freelancer (21 Janvier 2006)

3 merveilles découvertes grâce à ce fil

*The Postal Service*, _Give Up_, pop à mi-chemin entre Aphex Twin et les Pet Shop Boys
*M. Ward*, _Transistor Radio_, pop country lo-fi
*Client*, _City_, electro-pop très :love:


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2006)

Ian Pooley et _Since Then_ :love:


----------



## Molambozor (21 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là c'est *Automatic* par Prince sur _1999_ :love: son meilleur album avec sign*the times



Que penses-tu de _Rainbow Children_?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Et même les baleines.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est Arno, sur l'album "Charlatan" avec "Jive to the beat"  :love:



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Souvenirs...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Mais que c'est bon! :love: :king: :love: :style: :love: :king: :love:


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Mais que c'est bon! :love: :king: :love: :style: :love: :king: :love:




1979 !!! je suis sorti pour la première fois en boite en .... 1998 , et oui j'avais 17 ans


----------



## elKBron (21 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## sunshines (21 Janvier 2006)

Raul Midon , sunshine  (oui oui pas une blague ....)
Tres bon chanteur, titre tous ce qu'il y'a de Jazzy mais pas trop !
Disponible sur L' ITMS ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Mmmmmmh...., va falloir que je calme la bière Belge moi...   *DAF*: Der Mussolini


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

*De A à Z* 

:king:


----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ​



Exellent je l'ai acheté hier tiens!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Evidemment! :love:


----------



## richard-deux (22 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)




----------



## steinway (22 Janvier 2006)

bill encore et toujours :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

Je continue dans les classiques... Et comme je n'arrive pas à les trouver en vinyles, c'est du CD. 
Spécial 1970 et 1971 : 






et puis 





Et encore : 






allez zou, plus ça va et plus j'ai la désagréable impression de m'être trompé d'époque :love:


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment! :love:




On m'a planté, j'aurai pas de places pour aller les voir, je suis un peu vert 

Sinon là c'est


*A Huge Evergrowing Pulsating Brain That Rules From The Centre Of The Ultraworld*
de The Orb
sur _The Orb's Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld_

parfait pour émerger


----------



## steinway (22 Janvier 2006)

passons a bartok


----------



## .Steff (22 Janvier 2006)

M'panada


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

R.I.P 
1942-2006


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2006)

*Walking In My Shoes (1998 Acoustic Christmas @ KROQ station)* par Depeche Mode sur _Acoustic Christmas @ KROQ station_

*Play the game Feat. Louise Carver (Long version)* par Kenny Hawkes sur _Play the game single_



*vivement le 21 février 20h30 POPB*   :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2006)

Un album live de *Final Fantasy*


----------



## albane (22 Janvier 2006)

:love:


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2006)

avant de sortir une trilogie parfaite

*Plastic dreams (Long edit)* par Jaydee sur _Jaydee (The plastic remixes)_

*Hallo Spaceboy (Remix with the Pet Shop Boys)* par David Bowie sur _Hallo Spaceboy single_

*Fuzzy* par Grant Lee Buffalo sur _Grant Lee Buffalo_



Jaydee rejoint Lil Louis avec ce titre pour ce qui est de la sensualité et de l'éveil des sens.
Sur la piste, tout est tension et sous-entendus. Hédonisme sensoriel.


----------



## ikiki (22 Janvier 2006)

Alors là :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

You look different every time
You come from the foam crested brine
Your skin shining softly in the
Moonlight.
Partly fish, partly porpoise, partly
Baby sperm whale.
Am I yours, are you mine
To play with ?

Joking apart,
When you're drunk you're terrific,
When you're drunk I like you mostly
Late at night, you're quite alright.
But I can't understand
The different you in the morning
When it's time to play at being
Human for a while.
Please smile.

You'll be different in the spring, I know
You're a seasonnal beast,
Like a starfish that drift in with the tide.
So until your blood runs to meet
The next full moon,
Your madness fits in nicely
With my own.
Your lunacy fits neatly with my own,
My very own.
We're not alone.



​
En 1973, Robert Wyatt, batteur et membre fondateur de _Soft Machine_ qu'il a quitté en 71 pour cause de dissensions au sein du groupe, fondateur par la suite de _Matching Mole_, fait une chute de plusieurs étages consécutive (_dixit_ la rumeur) à l'absorption d'un psychédélique. Cette chute le laissera paraplégique.
Wyatt ressort brisé de cet accident, mais il expliquera dans une interview aux Inrockuptibles que les difficultés qu'il rencontre alors à travailler l'astreignent à une espèce de discipline à laquelle il n'est pas habitué.
Le résultat est un album fascinant, d'une tristesse incommensurable, une voix brisée elle aussi, une musique lancinante et des mélodies à fendre l'âme et à retourner le bide.

Un chef d'oeuvre !
À déconseiller les jours de cafard ...


----------



## jphg (22 Janvier 2006)

Moi, je construis, des marionnettes
Avec de la ficelle et du papier
Elles, sont jolies, les mignonnettes
Je vais, je vais vous les présenter !

:love: 
​
ce truc me fait frissonner, ah! les violons !! 
à écouter à fond la caisse, quand on n'y croit plus...
et puis ça parle de robotique, hein, mine de rien.
lol.
cf A.I., le film. ou encore Blade Runner.


----------



## macarel (22 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> You look different every time
> You come from the foam crested brine
> Your skin shining softly in the
> Moonlight.
> ...





   :love: :love:


----------



## steinway (22 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Alors là :love: :love: :love:


so what ?


----------



## steinway (22 Janvier 2006)

back in the ussr etc.


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (23 Janvier 2006)

Excess Luggage, 5 cd mixés par Laurent Garnier. Une nette préférence pour le cd1, "Mix At Sonar", ce que je préfère en house (Mad Mike, Davina, Kevin Saunderson, Clivilles & Cole, Derrick May, DJ Pierre, Joe Smooth)... Le tout mixé d'une manière ... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2006)

Ce quintuple CD est un peu une folie à acheter mais je dois dire que je m'en lasse pas :love:

Sinon cette semaine sera surtout popod, j'ai une semaine de cours

Pour commencer, par ordre alphabétique:



			
				Popodateo a dit:
			
		

> Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A man after midnight )/ABBA sur Gold
> 
> Porto/Bertrand Belin sur Bertrand Belin
> 
> ...



Non, je pense pas vous faire l'intégrale des 119 présents dans le Shuffle 512


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Janvier 2006)

On attaque par un petit Norman Cook remix...   suivi d'un petit live....  

Ambiance electro ce matin..


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2006)

Maintenant,


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)




----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2006)

Allez, ma participation d'aujourd'hui 
Un peu d'aléatoire (shuffle si vous voulez)


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Allez, ma participation d'aujourd'hui
> Un peu d'aléatoire (shuffle si vous voulez)


 
Je connais aucun de ces groupes


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## richard-deux (23 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Hallo Spaceboy (Remix with the Pet Shop Boys)* par David Bowie sur _Hallo Spaceboy single_








 :love: 

Sinon, en ce moment:


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> (...)




Exactement


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

The Cure rencontre Giorgio Moroder:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Allez, ma participation d'aujourd'hui
> Un peu d'aléatoire (shuffle si vous voulez)


A coté de ce gars-là, les Sex-Pistols passent pour des Scouts. 






C'est lui, et c'est une bête : 









_A macarel : c'est dommage, tu sembles écouter des choses pas mal mais les miniatures n'aident pas vraiment  . C'est pas que je suis paresseux, mais cliquer à chaque fois, c'est une peu fatiguant  Tu veux pas nous mettre des images? _


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui.  











En boucle.  :love:


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je connais aucun de ces groupes


C'est fait pour ça non ce fil?
Bon, allez, pour aider;
Cuby and the Blizzards, groupe de blues hollandais. Très connu dans les années 60 (oui, oui déjà j'écoutais du blues, j'étais jeune quand même hein. Le chanteur Cuby a une voix assez particulier, le morceau cité ici n'est pas trèsq caractéristique d'aileurs. Le guitariste Eelco Gelling est exra ordinaire, surtout dans le contexte des années 60. Il s'est retrouvé ensuit chez le Golden Earings (groupe hollandais mondialement connu avec "Radar Love". Le pianiste du groupe Herman Brood (grand pourfendeur de la cocaine) a fait pas mal de disques en solo et vraiment des très bon (si tu aimes le rock); Il est devenu peintre après et s'est jeté de la fenêtre d'un hotel a Amsterdam il y a quelques années.

Gentele Giant, comment dire, c'est apparenté à du Jazz rock, av ec beaucoup de changement de rhytme etc. Connus dans les années 70. Assez impressionant (en dehors du fait si tu aime ou pas, on peut avoir de l'estime même s on n'aime pas)

Captain Beefheart: grand copain de Frank Zappa, pas ausii génial que lui je pense (c'est personel), mais en plus fou (voir le titre que j'ai mis, qui est assez représentatif je pense)

Brad Mehldau: Pianiste que j'aime beaucoup, qui sait mettre une ambience assez impressionant (fau aimer biensûr)

Laurie Anderson, assez spécial, a fait des disques avec tout un tas de monde (e.a. Philip Glass et Lou Reed) et aussi toute seule.

Elle a eu un "tube" dans les années 80 si je me rappelle bien "Oh Superman" sur le LP "Big Science"
Ya ka essayer   
Tiens, là je vais écouter les Scissor sisters:love: :love:


----------



## FANREM (23 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, Alice in chains, c'est parfait pour une pizza+grenadine



Pizza grenadine, c'est du gachis, surtout quand on sait les conditions de la session acoustique du groupe, ca mérite beaucoup mieux que cela

Dommage que le Dvd n'existe plus en France tout du moins parce que ce disque est absolument enorme, un des tous meilleurs unplugged jamais realises, en tout cas encore meilleur que celui de Nirvana qui est deja un monument

Alors pour ceux qui l'auraient oublié,
http://www.xsilence.net/disque-1273.htm


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

Que du bonheur


----------



## Freelancer (23 Janvier 2006)

Rufus Wainwright _Want One_ et _Want Two_, une nette préférence pour _Want One_, plus accessible :rose: Wainwright est un auteur/compositeur/interprète _vraiment_ exceptionnel. Il me parle.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Janvier 2006)

Et il te dit quoi là ..? :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (23 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et il te dit quoi là ..? :rateau:



il me dit qu'il est temps que tu sortes... Allez, file, garnement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Ella chante. Et, pour une fois, les mots me manquent.


----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> A coté de ce gars-là, les Sex-Pistols passent pour des Scouts.
> 
> (...)
> 
> _A macarel : c'est dommage, tu sembles écouter des choses pas mal mais les miniatures n'aident pas vraiment  . C'est pas que je suis paresseux, mais cliquer à chaque fois, c'est une peu fatiguant  Tu veux pas nous mettre des images? _




Juste là, par hasard pour bien s'endormir
*Anarchy in the U.K.* de Sex Pistols sur _Never Mind The Bollocks_
je suis pas sûr que le boyscout auquel je pense soit un fan par contre 

A part ça faut que je découvre tout ça aussi  

Macarel: j'aime bien quand tu es prolixe en explications :love:
En fait j'aime bien quand vous dites tous pourquoi vous aimez ce que vous écoutez  :love:
Les pochettes c'est quelques fois un peu peu 

Zut fini...
Allez... *I'm In Love With A German Film Star* de The Passions sur un des premiers CD audio que j'ai acheté vers 1989-1990: Une compilation bleue avec un autobus à impériale: _Les années new wave_


_Doc, ça peut arriver à tout le monde. Ella émeut._


----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2006)

Un morceau qui me touche au plus profond.
*Palau* par Not drowning, waving sur _Claim_

Un groupe pas vraiment connu par ici.






Souvenirs d'Australie en 1992. 2006, R. va nous quitter, sale maladie, pas d'issue heureuse. it's sucks.

_Hey buddy, I think about you: Fight, and don't be too tough with C, she can't help more than she does. In these paths, nobody can, but you._


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Juste là, par hasard pour bien s'endormir
> *Anarchy in the U.K.* de Sex Pistols sur _Never Mind The Bollocks_
> je suis pas sûr que le boyscout auquel je pense soit un fan par contre
> 
> ...


Teo, aka modérateur du thread "Kelle musik écoutez vous donc?"  

ça fait deux heures que je suis debout, et je me rends compte que je n'ai pas encore écouté de zik, fait rarrissime...

Je lance iTunes, la biliothèque en aléatoire, on verra ce qui tombe. 
Tiens, je les ai vus en concert il y a 4 ans.
J'ai été assez déçu... en les comparant à la Rue Ketanou qui ont joué juste après. 
Et puis la chanson française c'est pas ce que je préfère. Ceci dit, j'adore la voix du chanteur.

Qui est-ce? 

eux : 






 Le temps que j'écrive ce post, un autre artiste, une autre époque.
J'ai déjà posté une pochette de ce groupe fantastique des années 90. Ils font de tout, et ça sonne. 
Je les ai beaucoup écoutés sur l'Ipod, il y a 2 ans, en Australie tiens! 
Si vous connaissez NoJazz, un groupe français plus récent, c'est un peu (mais un peu seulement) dans cette idée là.

C'est eux :






Bon, je fonce, j'ai une journée très chargée,

@+

:love:


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## richard-deux (24 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> z'ont bon goût ces rémois




Elevé au champagne.  

En ce moment:






:love:


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

ce matin dans le pod







je sais, c'est pas le première fois que le mets ici, mais ça fait plus de 15 ans que je l'écoute sans me lasser  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Teo, aka modérateur du thread "Kelle musik écoutez vous donc?"
> (...)



bah, pas vraiment de modération nécessaire  quelques posteurs réguliers se chargent parfaitement de canaliser les posts ambigus.



Là c'est *Bullet (Ellen Allien remix)* de Covenant. Encore un groupe découvert ici grâce à Pitch'.


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

Une curiosité electronique de 1971, source de multiples samples depuis.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Janvier 2006)

Du pêchu encooore.... 
Avec un petit featuring de Nile Rodgers aux petits oignons sur "Real Fonky Time"....


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

Un petit Jeff Mills (PurposeMaker compilation) histoire de bien se remuer les neuronnes.
:style:


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

hier soir, je suis retombé sur cet album de Ken Ishii, belle ambiance


----------



## richard-deux (24 Janvier 2006)

And now:




:love:


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

On continue les boum boum avec sa majesté Carl Craig himself in The WorkOut.







:style:


----------



## macarel (24 Janvier 2006)

Là j'écoute Philip Glass "Kundun", ambience garantie, pour se calmer rien de mieux   (exel commence à me gaver  )
n'est ce pa Picouto?? :sick:


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

:style:


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

:style:


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

Le dernier album et une belle réussite après + de 20 ans d'existence.






Et le dernier SYR6 très ... bruyant mais efficace!


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macarel (24 Janvier 2006)

Pour se remettre en forme et pour oublier cette journée de m**e entre Exel et une réunion de 4 heures :hosto: :hosto: 
Biily Cobham, batteur génial (dans son genre en tout cas, c'était le batteur du Mahavishnu Orchestra avec John Maclaughlin (guitarre) et Jean Luc Ponti violon)) sur "Spectrum"  avec Jan Hammer sur keyboards, Tommy Bolin à la guitarre :love: :love: 
Si on aime le jazz/funk/rock il est incontournable. (à mon humble avis) :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

vu l'insistance de Burzum...






:love:


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2006)

aucune


----------



## macarel (24 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> aucune


aucune quoi?


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.


  






et du coup moi aussi :






it's a lonely journey from death to birth...


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

*Antony and the Johnstons*,_ I Am A Bird Now_. Cette voix, des invités très classieux (Rufus Wainwright, Boy George - oui, je trouve classieux Boy George, car malgré sa discographie catastrophique, c'est une des plus belles voix anglaises). Une prod impeccable. :love:


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

*Palau (Micronesian mix)* par Not drowning, waving sur _Claim_

et mise à jour du popod


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Janvier 2006)

Le Pod en mode "au pif" avec : *Thievery Corporation* "Until The Morning", *Nikka Costa* "Push & Pull", *Doris Troy* "You'd Better Stop", *Marvin Gaye* "Sexual Healing".........

Du tout tranquille ce matin.. :sleep:


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

*Girl Out Walking *de Neulander sur _Smoke+Fire_


Ca tourne en boucle, je vais sans doute l'utiliser pour faire un petit autoportrait vidéo pour la formation que je termine.


----------



## FANREM (25 Janvier 2006)

Arctic Monkeys
Whatever people say I am that's what I'm not






J'en avais deja parlé il y a de cela pas mal de temps, mais voila a coup sur le disque du moment pour un groupe qui est en train de rafler la mise un peu partout (c'est la folie en GB), avec une fraicheur et une insouciance qui font plaisir a voir et a entendre. ils sont en train de nous refaire le coup médiatique de Block Party, mais avec du talent musical, et un réel sens de la communication.
Tellement insousciants qu'ils ont préféré faire du tourisme à Paris qu'honorer un Rv avec la presse rock.

Le disque ne sort que le 30 du mois, mais son achat semble incontournable, 
"I bet you look good on the dancefloor" est le titre de l'année passée, et ils se payent le luxe de passer un clip sur Mtv 2 "When the sun goes down" qui cartonne sans mentionner ni le titre ni l'interprete. Pas mal


----------



## .Steff (25 Janvier 2006)

Beaucoup de gens ne connaissait pas l'interprete de la chanson "Born to be alive" ou encore des chansons un peu comme ca qui cartonne bien.Donc ce n'est peut etre pas la meilleur chose qui puissent arriver a un groupe.
Mais en tout cas merci de l'info. Vais aller rechercher sur le Web leur site (ils doivent en avoir un? si ils ont un sens de la communication fort!)



EDIT: Je l'ai trouvé ils en ont un !!! Chapeau l'artiste !


----------



## Patamach (25 Janvier 2006)

Une nouvelle compil Soul Jazz de qualité puisqu'elle regroupe d'anciens standards "underground" de l'electro.


----------



## FANREM (25 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Mais en tout cas merci de l'info. Vais aller rechercher sur le Web leur site (ils doivent en avoir un? si ils ont un sens de la communication fort!)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Je l'ai trouvé ils en ont un !!! Chapeau l'artiste !



le lien du net le plus interessant, ici. Clique voir la video
http://kcrw.com/cgi-bin/db/kcrw.pl?show_code=mb&air_date=11/18/05&tmplt_type=Show


----------



## Patamach (25 Janvier 2006)

Pianiste de jazz et accompagnateur de Boris Vian, arrangeur-orchestrateur (Jean Ferrat, Gainsbourg, Bobby Lapointe, ...) et compositeur, Alain Goraguer a entre autres musiques de films réalisé ce petit chef d'oeuvre de musique instrumentale qui illustrait le non moins formidable dessin animé de Topor et Laloux en 73.

Et puis juste pour l'anecdote, un jour qu'il prenait sa douche, il fredonna un petit air qui sera repris de par la suite par nos 2 sportives en licra du dimanche, Veronique et Davina, alias Gym Tonic alias 118 218. Toutouyoutou, toutouyoutou, ....   ... un moment d'egarement surement


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Arctic Monkeys
> Whatever people say I am that's what I'm not
> 
> 
> ...



Ca m'a l'air pas mal vu comme t'en parle. Sur leur site ils mentionnent la date du 23 janvier our la sortie du disque.



> WHATEVER PEOPLE SAY I AM, THAT's WHAT I'M NOT
> 
> The album 'Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not' will be released on the 23rd of January. The album will include a booklet of artwork.
> 
> ...






Là c'est 
*Choose Life feat. Ewan Mac Gregor* de PF Project sur _Trainspotting Volume 2_

Quel accent :love: j'adore


----------



## Patamach (25 Janvier 2006)

Un classique de 1991.






:style:


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis régalé toute la journée avec *Procol Harum*, _A Salty Dog_. 
Génial ! 




​


----------



## y&b (25 Janvier 2006)

devrait être obligatoire dans toute bonne discothèque


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2006)

Ah, la "bonne" discothèque... vaste débat. 
Après tout, chacun ses _mauvais_ goûts. 






D'ailleurs, t'es sûr qu'il est pas obligatoire celui-là? Partout ou je jette un oeil, il y est.


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, la "bonne" discothèque... vaste débat.
> Après tout, chacun ses _mauvais_ goûts.
> 
> (...)




j'aime cette réflexion, je m'y retrouve parfaitement 


là une jolie suite

*Rendez-vous à Vedra (Mako Remix)* de Etienne Daho sur _Electravedra_

*Dirty Harry* de Gorillaz sur _Demon Days_

*Out at Night (Nathan Fake Remix)* de Steve Lawler sur _Out at Night_

*Seven Nation Army (Falcon Remix Vinyl)* de The White Stripes sur _Seven Nation Army Remixes_

*L'homme pressé* de Noir Désir sur _666.667_


----------



## Korzibsky (25 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> devrait être obligatoire dans toute bonne discothèque


Si si bonne discothèque.... bon choix !!!
Celui-là, j'ai l'impression que tous les users du "Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ?" l'ont dans leur musette....!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'aime cette réflexion, je m'y retrouve parfaitement
> 
> 
> 
> *Seven Nation Army (Falcon Remix Vinyl)* de The White Stripes sur _Seven Nation Army Remixes_





Et bien moi c'est la même, mais reprise par Nostalgia 77.  Merci à Soul-sides.com de m'avoir fait découvrir cette reprise.


----------



## Fulvio (25 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> devrait être obligatoire dans toute bonne discothèque



Pas possible ! Encore ce singe ?

Moi, en ce moment, c'est Giant Sand - Chore of Enchantments






Car la country est une musique sensuelle, quand Howe Gelb est de la partie.


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

j'adore cet album


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Si si bonne discothèque.... bon choix !!!
> Celui-là, j'ai l'impression que tous les users du "Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ?" l'ont dans leur musette....!!!



Bin non, pas tous (jamais aimé ni les Pixies ni le père Black ... désolé  )
Aujourd'hui c'était plutôt le beau disque de Eraldo Bernocchi & Harold Budd "Music for 'Fragments from the inside'".
Mais z'aussi : "Late Night Drivin'" de Duplex (sympa, ça , décidément).
Et encore "Organics" de Laurent de Wilde (jazz électro de bon aloi).


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2006)

Smooth en concert, sur Nova  

Vraiment rien de mieux que découvrir et aimer un groupe en live. Grand souvenir.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Janvier 2006)

:rose::rateau:


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2006)

Là j'écoute plusieurs morceaux de Jan Akkerman. (pas à la fois hein).
Jan Akkerman, guitariste très doué (la preuve, il fait partie du cercle fermé des guitaristes présent sur lasérie "The Complete Guitarst");Il a commené dans un groupe sous le nom "The Hunters" (de mon village ) C'était aussi le guitatiste de Focus (un petit peu connu en France chez quelques initiès et Brainbox. Dans Brainbox il était avec le chanteur Kaz Lux q'il a accompagné ensuite  sur plusieurs disques "solo". Surtoutn "Eli" est une merveille et a recommander à tout oreille sensible :love: :love: 
Enfin brèf, c'est mieux expliqué par là www.janakkerman.com/index_page.html:love: :love:
Edit: Ah oui, un exemple pour reconnaitre facilement son style: "Shame on you" sur "Forever Gold". (à écouter jusq'ua la fin, sa technique est assez incroyable, même si on aime pas, on peut quandmême aprécier ça)


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

Je maintiens: *un des meilleurs disques de 2005*, une compilation de *Ennio Morricone* réalisée par John Zorn et Mike Patton qui montre à quel point notre ami italien était capable de composer des ritournelles pop comme des sequences experimentales. Un génie.


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

Sans commentaires ...







:style:


----------



## Mindphazer (26 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

Malheur à ceux qui n'ont vu leurs concerts de 2004/2005, festival de minimalisme scenique mais avec des jeux de lumieres et projections de videos assez geniales. Pour se rattrapper je crois que le DVD Minimum/Maximum est déjà sorti.









:style:


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

Oui effectivement le DVD est sorti:





:style:


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

Un dernier pour la route ... un de mes preferes d'ailleurs 







:style:


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sans commentaires ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love: pochette superbe aussi 


là je viens de me faire deux vidéos là:

_Deee-Lite_ et *Groove is in the Heart* :love: trop bien ce morceau, vraiment fun

_Dead or Alive_ et *You Spin Me Round Like a Record* Terrible. Les 80's quoi. Je ne souhaite pas le retour d'une vague _du romantique post-newwave_ à personne  C'était vraiment insupportable 

Et puis sinon faut que je révise pour ce soir, c'est pas du tout raisonnable on est jeudi mais au Rex ce soir, gratos en plus, y'a DJ Pierre, vous vous souvenez pas ?

         

Back 2 Acid

See you there


là c'est Simon et *Free at last (I have a dream) [ DJ Scott mix ] *


----------



## Gimli510 (26 Janvier 2006)

Waouw on découvre plein de trucs ici surtout nous les "djeunz"  génialissime le petit singe (cease to resist, giving my goodbye. Drive my car into the ocean?:love: :love:  ), et dire que je ne connaissais pas ca avant!!!   

Sinon la c'est un grand classique que j'écoute^^






Toujours aussi décalé et indémodable!


----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2006)




----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sans commentaires ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et puis...


----------



## reineman (26 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

>


tain lui je l'avais vu sur scene a cocyde ( j'suis plus sur de la bonne orthographe du nom du bled) en belgique...dans une sorte de festival...au début , je connaissais pas, je l'ai vu se pointer sur scene en rampant, j'ai dit a la meuf avec qui j'étais 'Ooulah....heu , c'est qui c' clochard?, apres j'ai pas compris un traitre mot de ce qu'il décoinçait des maches, j'ai déccroché totalement...


----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tain lui je l'avais vu sur scene a cocyde ( j'suis plus sur de la bonne orthographe du nom du bled) en belgique...dans une sorte de festival...au début , je connaissais pas, je l'ai vu se pointer sur scene en rampant, j'ai dit a la meuf avec qui j'étais 'Ooulah....heu , c'est qui c' clochard?, apres j'ai pas compris un traitre mot de ce qu'il décoinçait des maches, j'ai déccroché totalement...


bon faut bien avouer que pour le baragouin en live surout, c'est limite incomprehensible, mais il a de bons moments...


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2006)

Incontournables

*Never let me down again (Aggro mix)* de Depeche Mode sur _Music for the masses_

*Baby I'm a star* de Prince sur _Purple rain_


Ensuite
*Conscience* de Armand Van Helden sur _Killing puritans_


----------



## macarel (26 Janvier 2006)

Ensuite
*Conscience* de Armand Van Helden sur _Killing puritans_






[/QUOTE]
 Je ne connais pas, mais je dois avouer que la pochette ne me donne pas très envie de :mouais: :rose: :rose: l'écouter.


----------



## Burzum (26 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Janvier 2006)

Gorillaz-Dare-Soulwax Remix

Bon, je que je vous laisse, je vais aller danser là!


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je ne connais pas, mais je dois avouer que la pochette ne me donne pas très envie de :mouais: :rose: :rose: l'écouter.



on me l'a offert et quand je l'ai reçu, j'ai fait gloups, j'aime pas tout mais ce morceau est très bon je trouve.

L'image est effectivement très dure. Et le titre du CD pas mieux


----------



## Burzum (26 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2006)

Jérémie Kissling et _Le Ours _avec  *Les Etoiles*

Certains morceaux deviennent des repères, celui-là en est un.


----------



## Freelancer (27 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Gorillaz-Dare-Soulwax Remix
> 
> Bon, je que je vous laisse, je vais aller danser là!



eh!, j'écoutais ça ce matin dans le metro avec le popod :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2006)

Vu que pour moi le weekend a commencé  , musique soft et calme.
Pour commencer Nathalie Merchant (ex chanteuse de 10000 Maniacs) sur "Tigerlily" et sur "Motherland" :love: :love:


----------



## steinway (27 Janvier 2006)

pour l anniversaire de mr Amadeus :


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2006)

C'est incroyable comme il a l'air heureux...


----------



## steinway (27 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est incroyable comme il a l'air heureux...



il y a nettement pire...


----------



## macarel (27 Janvier 2006)

:rose: 





			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Comme je suis toujours sur mon fichier EXCEL de _*MERDE   *_
> Il me faut au moins ça pour me calmer :
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, hi, je pense à toi, je suis au calme (vis à vis d'exel je veux dire) jusqu'a lundi. Courage
Au fait, ton choix me calmerai pas beaucoup:rose:


----------



## steinway (27 Janvier 2006)

continuons sur Mozart :


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> eh!, j'écoutais ça ce matin dans le metro avec le popod :love: :love: :love:



tiens, t'as réussi à te réveiller ? :rateau: 

moi grave du mal  

[Mode la nuit c'est bon /ON] _*DJ Pierre c'est trop bon ! ! ! ! ! *_[Mode la nuit c'est bon /OFF]



Sinon-là popod me propose un thème froid et urbain, idéal pour l'époque et la saison:
Vangelis le générique de fin de *Blade Runner*






j'ai que des petits bouts de séquences audios, chopés sur mon DVD, faudrait que j'achète le cd carrément :love:


----------



## Freelancer (27 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tiens, t'as réussi à te réveiller ? :rateau:
> 
> moi grave du mal
> 
> [Mode la nuit c'est bon /ON] _*DJ Pierre c'est trop bon ! ! ! ! ! *_[Mode la nuit c'est bon /OFF]



oui, debout à 07h30 comme habituellement  :rateau:  
Mon chef est en vacances, musique (presque) à fond dans le bureau.:love::love::love:
The Postal Service et Gorrillaz en boucle. :love: :love: :love:

ps: le warm-up DJ du rex hier soir à été un dieu. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (27 Janvier 2006)

OLD SCHOOL ... 






:style:


----------



## y&b (27 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien cette ambiance OLD SCHOOL  donc :






Voilà ....  :style:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Janvier 2006)

Les BB, old school? mouarf.  








voilà, c'est mieux.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Janvier 2006)

Dehors il pleut...:style:


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> eh!, j'écoutais ça ce matin dans le metro avec le popod :love: :love: :love:



Eh! Moi aussi j'en veux un de Popod!


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Janvier 2006)

Bof bof *Brendel* pour _Mozart_: je préfère de loin *Horowitz*, *Arrau* ou *Gieseking*.

Aujourd'hui j'ai écouté ça : l'archi-classique *Kempff *dans _Beethoven_.






et ça : l'intégrale des quatuors de _Beethoven_ par le *Quatuor Talich *: un régal d'équilibre serein.






Très très bien quand la neige tombe&#8230;


----------



## Burzum (27 Janvier 2006)

Je vais à son concert ce soir  :love:


----------



## samoussa (27 Janvier 2006)

j'aurais bien aimé à son concert ce soir


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Janvier 2006)

_Goethe Lieder_: _Brahms_, _Schubert_, _Wolff_ par *Irmgard Seefried*

Les schubert surtout sont prodigieux&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Janvier 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien aimé à son concert ce soir


En fait, il en a fait plusieurs. Mais  c'est album absolument fantastique.


----------



## Patamach (28 Janvier 2006)

Johh Zorn plays Ennio Morricone ...


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Malheur à ceux qui n'ont vu leurs concerts de 2004/2005, festival de minimalisme scenique mais avec des jeux de lumieres et projections de videos assez geniales. Pour se rattrapper je crois que le DVD Minimum/Maximum est déjà sorti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notons que déjà pour la tournée de ComputerWorld ils avaient des vidéos (celles de The Model, Neon Lights, TEE etc.) durant les morceaux. À l'époque (81 me semble-t-il), c'était quand même assez nouveau et bluffant. Pour Pocket Calculator, ils venaient faire les comiques avec de petits boitiers à la main, sur le devant de la scène ... Un émerveillement, ce concert ! Un son sublime ...

Par contre, c'était au Palais d'Hiver, à Lyon, et si nous étions 300, c'était bien tout. Tssss.... 

Pour revenir à aujourd'hui, leur dernier concert à Paris, au Rex, était vraiment très bien et bien au point. À part le redémarrage inopiné de Windows XP


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est incroyable comme il a l'air heureux...


Faut dire, se fader du Mozart durahnt toutes ces années ...


----------



## Philippe (28 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Très très bien quand la neige tombe


Ça aussi :






Magnifiques lieders superbement intimistes, une voix murmurée et Silvestrov lui-même au piano. Une musique qui sent l'hiver et le gel.


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

le dernier sean paul s'est pas mal sa doit faire bougé des cul sur les dance floor se truc.


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Janvier 2006)

un live de Nosfell & EZkiel à l'astrolabe... plutôt sympa (remarquez j'aime bien les deux aussi et là le mélange est bien réussit )

le site où on trouve des extraits audios/vidéos


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Janvier 2006)

deux petits podcasts, very funkadelic!!!!

très bien, très rigolo (quoique en provenance de l'italie de Berl....) mais bon, il doit bien y avoir des résistants encore...  

funky, yeah


----------



## Burzum (28 Janvier 2006)

PS : Si Olivia Ruiz passe du côté de chez vous, allez la voir sur scène ça vaut vraiment le coup.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

I-F, space invaders are smoking grass


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> PS : Si Olivia Ruiz passe du côté de chez vous, allez la voir sur scène ça vaut vraiment le coup.


Ah, peut-être le meilleur album de tous les temps. Un des seuls qui s'est exporté outre-atlantique, précurseur de la _frenchtouch_... :love:
Je désespère de le trouver en vinyle...






C'est l'album Just a Poke de Sweet spoke... qui nous vient de 1970 et découvert ces jours-ci... Pochette MAGNIFIQUE qui est tout à fait en accord avec le contenu. Pour les Rockers. 
La chanson Baby time est renversante.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

C'est sympa quand on connait le jeu.


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

Bizarrement, depuis deux jours, je réécoute quelques "vieilleries". Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je trouve même qu'elles ont bien tenu.
L'excellent et hargneux "Rattus Norvegicus IV" des Stranglers





Plus cool, mélodieux, bref pop en diable "Dreamtime", des mêmes





Et enfin, "Metamatic" de John Foxx, qui, trouvé-je, n'a pas pris une ride (le son est daté dans le bon sens du terme : il n'a pas vieilli mais a une délicieuse patine _vintage_)


----------



## Burzum (28 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> *Bizarrement*, depuis deux jours, je réécoute quelques "vieilleries". Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je trouve même qu'elles ont bien tenu.
> L'excellent et hargneux "Rattus Norvegicus IV" des Stranglers


Peaches... :style: :king: :style: 

Rien de bizarre tout ça: une fois qu'on y a goûté......  

Pour ma part, là maintenant c'est: 





Pas pris une ride non plus! :love:


----------



## Freelancer (28 Janvier 2006)

*The Divine Comedy*, _Casanova_. Une nette préférence pour _Something For The Weekend_, _The Frog Princess_.
Une production flamboyante, les morceaux sont très bons, les textes sont formidables d'ironie, d'humour.


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement, depuis deux jours, je réécoute quelques "vieilleries". Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je trouve même qu'elles ont bien tenu.
> L'excellent et hargneux "Rattus Norvegicus IV" des Stranglers
> 
> 
> ...



Stranglers. Il faudra que je m'y mettent sérieusement un de ces 4. J'adore Feline, mais c'est le seul album des Stranglers que j'ai. Sinon, j'ai aussi Always in the Sun en 45 tours, déniché dans un vide grenier pour 2¤, il était coincé entre un Karen Sheryl et un C. Jérôme :afraid:  Mais je l'ai pas encore écouter, car j'ai trop la flemme de brancher ma platine vynile :rose:

Sinon, là, en ce moment, c'est ça :






Flamin' Groovies - Teenage Head
Ah, les Flamin'... Le plus grand groupe de rock mineur de tous les temps  J'ai longtemps reproché à cet album d'être grandiose sur sa première partie et faiblard sur la deuxième. Mais j'ai appris récemment que les 8 dernières chansons (sur 16 !) étaient les bonus de la ré-édition CD (foutus bonus : 9 fois sur 10, ils rendent indigestes les fins d'albums). Alors du coup, je le ré-habilite. À écouter en priorité : Whisky Woman, qui commence comme les Beatles et fini comme les Rolling Stones - ce qui résume la carrière du groupe à l'envers


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2006)

Je viens d'acheter ça, en vinyle : 






:love: :love: :love:

avec une version fantastique de _Spinning Whell_ et de _light my fire_

il est, en plus, dans un superbe état.


----------



## Patamach (28 Janvier 2006)

2 chefs d'oeuvre des 70s black.
A ecouter Maggot Brain sur l'album du même nom, long titre electrique de 10 mn, melange de funk et de larsen inspiré par Hendrix. Sublime!






Sly & The Family Stone - There's A Riot Goin' On:






Honte a ceux qui n'ont pas ces 2 LP dans leur discothèque !! 

:style:


----------



## macarel (28 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 2 chefs d'oeuvre des 70s black.
> A ecouter Maggot Brain sur l'album du même nom, long titre electrique de 10 mn, melange de funk et de larsen inspiré par Hendrix. Sublime!
> 
> 
> ...


Faut jamais avoir honte, il est toujours l'heure de commencer d bonnes choses.
J'écoute "Gentle Giant à ce moment. :love: :love: 
Si vous connaissez pas, allez voir
http://www.blazemonger.com/GG/


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2006)

avant de partir en piste

*Just can't get enough* de Depeche Mode sur _Depeche Mode 101_ _(Ice&Fire ?)_

*Rendez-Vous à Vedra (remix)* de Etienne Daho sur _Rendez-Vous à Vedra_

*Space dementia* de Muse sur _Hullabaloo, Soundtrack - Live at the Zénith, Paris_


----------



## Patamach (28 Janvier 2006)

Deux jouyeusetes pour animer vos boums 






*La version longue de 15 mn *... les boucles de Moroder multipliees à l'infini ... que du bonheur 






:style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Bach, éternellement....
par Andreas Scholl, à mon avis l'un des meilleurs contre-ténors du moment


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 2 chefs d'oeuvre des 70s black.
> A ecouter Maggot Brain sur l'album du même nom, long titre electrique de 10 mn, melange de funk et de larsen inspiré par Hendrix. Sublime!
> 
> 
> ...



Même pas honte ... 

No more heroes, qu'ils disaient !


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## reineman (29 Janvier 2006)

Moi en ce moment c'est NOIR DÉSIR 'LIVE AT VILNIUS'...ça a vraiment la peche ce truc!..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Moi en ce moment c'est NOIR DÉSIR 'LIVE AT VILNIUS'...ça a vraiment la peche ce truc!..



*Et tu as enchaîné *
avec un bon vieux "Jailhouse rock" d'Elvis ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu as enchaîné *
> avec un bon vieux "Jailhouse rock" d'Elvis ?



Ouarf, ouarf.

Moi je viens de découvrir Bree Sharp, sympathique musique typiquement amiricain profond, limite country parfois.
Jeune, jolie, sympa quoi...


----------



## richard-deux (29 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Deux jouyeusetes pour animer vos boums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut que je la trouve celle-là, je crois que je l'ai entendu un soir chez des amis mais je l'ai pas

*The Man-Machine* de Kraftwerk sur _Minimum-Maximum_

*Pale shelter* de Tears For Fears sur _The Hurting_

*Summer son* de Texas sur _The Greatest Hits_

*Schauspieler* de Neulander sur _Smoke+Fire_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faut que je la trouve celle-là, je crois que je l'ai entendu un soir chez des amis mais je l'ai pas


Dommage qu'il faille acheter l'album entier, mais si ça te tente, elle est ici.


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## steinway (29 Janvier 2006)

norah


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> norah


elle a tout pour plaire :love:


----------



## Freelancer (29 Janvier 2006)

*West End Girls*, deux petites suédoises qui vont sortir un album de reprises des *Pet Shop Boys*.
Le tracklisting est salivogène(1) pour tout PSB Addict: _I'm Not Scared, Domino Dancing, Suburbia, Rent, Shopping, You Only Tell Me You Love Me When You're Drunk, West End Girls, Being Boring, Love Comes Quickly, It's A Sin, Jealousy_.

La chanteuse a une de ces petites voix sucrées que je trouve proprement insupportable mais je suis un peu maso :rateau:, alors je patiente avec _Domino Dancing_, leur second single.



> I don't know why, I don't know how
> I thought I loved you but I'm not sure now
> I've seen you look at strangers too many times
> The love you want is of a different kind



(1) oui... j'invente des mots...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> (1) oui... j'invente des mots...


Ça ne gênera que les salivophobes...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> *West End Girls*, deux petites suédoises qui vont sortir un album de reprises des *Pet Shop Boys*.


À offrir à un ami avec lequel vous voulez vous fâcher pour de bon.


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de mettre  Leo Kottke sur "Greenhouse", excellent guitariste picking, et bon chnanteur à ses heures (je recommande "Louise" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'il faille acheter l'album entier, mais si ça te tente, elle est ici.




Merci, je ne l'avais pas vu. J'ai déjà un album de Donna Summer*, c'est un peu embêtant mais bon en même temps, vu le nombre de morceaux sur le best of... ça me fait des morceaux à 59 ct  je vais réfléchir et faire un tour chez mon vendeur de cd au rabais 

* Un des premiers CD que j'ai écouté, que mon père avait acheté en 82-83, _Walk Away_ que j'écoutais sur ses enceintes de 1 m3 qu'il avait fait lui-même. *Hot stuff*, *I feel love*, *On the the radio*: je faisais trembler les vitres et fuir les oiseaux dans la cour 

là je finis *Choose Life feat. Ewan Mac Gregor* de PF Project sur _Trainspotting Volume 2_ :love: 



			
				PF Project a dit:
			
		

> Choose life.
> Choose a job.
> Choose a career.
> Choose a family,
> ...


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2006)

je suis pas fan, mais bon...


----------



## joubichou (29 Janvier 2006)

coldeplay


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2006)

De DM, cela fait longtemps que j'ai décroché. Le dernier est pas mal (toujours un faible pour leur musique quand elle ne comprend que des machines) mais sans plus (le chant, pfff....) mais bon : je les aime bien.
Ce soir c'était plutôt un peu de tout : Ñico Sacquito, The Wolfgang Press, Taylor Deupree, De-Phazz, Michel Benita, Alain Chamfort, The Breeders, Joao Gilberto, Franck Sinatra, Teddy Wilson, Jon Brion, Rinôçérôse, The Smiths (ah ! Morrissey), Brian Eno, Roger Eno, Alexkid, Jon Hassell, Nils Petter Molvaer etc.
Bref, constitution d'une play list sympa pour dulcinée


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

Loöq Radio 07/2005 pt. 1 de Jondi & Spesh sur leur page de download
et le remix de Stereo MC's tout à la fin :love:


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

brochette du matin


*Barepusher Theme* par Squarepusher sur _Feed Me Weird Things_

*The nearness of you* par Zoot Sims sur _So What ! Early Morning Mix_

*The Black Gate is closed* par Howard Shore sur _The Lord of the rings -2- The two towers_

*Crying on the inside* par Tragedy Khadafi sur _Still Reportin..._

*Skyscraping (Schizophreniac)* par Apoptygma Berzerk sur _Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## Patamach (30 Janvier 2006)

Ca rigole pas ce matin 






:style:


----------



## floflo8 (30 Janvier 2006)

moi, en ce moment, j'écoute la BO de "Riviera" composée par Marc Collin ; en particulier, le titre-phare du film "I wish I Was A Boy" interprété par Muriel Moreno (ex Niagara) : une tuerie ce titre !!


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Janvier 2006)

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais plus écouté ça..  






Je recommande en particulier "HLM" et "Libanais Raides"!


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

*Erotic City (Extended Dance Mix)* par Prince sur _Let's go crazy (Maxi)_

j'ai toujours ce maxi en vinyl aussi :love:

après y'a les Négresses Vertes et *hey Maria* sur _mlah_ :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais plus écouté ça..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




juste en aparté, je viens de voir une affiche clamant le passage de Gogol premier à la salle victoire 2 à Montpellier, et ça m'a bien fait marrer...


----------



## Patamach (30 Janvier 2006)

M83: ou comment marrier avec talent synthés planant 70s et guitares saturées tres inspirées par My Bloody Valentine.

Idéal pour regarder la neige tomber.


:style:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ...//Ce soir c'était plutôt un peu de tout : Ñico Sacquito, *The Wolfgang Press*, Taylor Deupree, De-Phazz, Michel Benita, Alain Chamfort, The Breeders, //...



*The Wolfgang Press*, encore un excellent groupe du label *4AD* (Pixies, Cocteau Twins et bien d'autres encore...) :love: 





Là pour l'instant c'est *Renegade Soundwave*, cousins éloignés du Wolfgang Press, sortis sur un autre label d'anthologie: *Mute* (Fad Gadget, Nick Cave, etc, etc...) :love:


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

là de la bonne pop eurodancetrash tendance guimauve ou même loukoum 

*Kir Zincirlerini* de Tarkan sur _Tarkan_






Après ce sera *Day off* de Subtone Trio sur _Load_  :love: :love:






_pas peu fier d'avoir la pochette à mon actif_


----------



## Korzibsky (30 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> *The Divine Comedy*, _Casanova_. Une nette préférence pour _Something For The Weekend_, _The Frog Princess_.
> Une production flamboyante, les morceaux sont très bons, les textes sont formidables d'ironie, d'humour.



a mon avis son meilleur album :love: :love: :love:  
les paroles de "something for the week end" sont terribles


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2006)

Pochette magnifique, LP magnifique, sur un label fantastique. :love: 






Et j'en profite pour rafraichir mon avatar


----------



## macarel (30 Janvier 2006)

Pour la route je vais mettre Marianne Faithfull "Broken English", bonne représentation de mon esprit à ce moment. (Je n'ai pas dormi cette nuit à cause "Alerte maximale inondation", alors la tête comme une citrouille)


----------



## Patamach (30 Janvier 2006)

Pour faire plaisir à Ed_the_Head et (surtout) à mes oreilles


----------



## Korzibsky (30 Janvier 2006)

:mouais:      :love:


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2006)

iTunes en aléatoire :


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

*The Servant's Dance* de Victor Sierra sur _Transloco Express_


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

le magnifique "suck my deck" de damian lazarus, il est bon ce grand breton...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pochette magnifique, LP magnifique, sur un label fantastique. :love:



Ouaip..., mais heuuuu, c'est qui/quoi?  

Là ici c'est *Love & Rockets*, du Bauhaus :king:  sans Murphy, plus rock et plus accessible. Bref plus pêchu quoi! :love:


----------



## steinway (30 Janvier 2006)

Martha et Mikhail


----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire plaisir à Ed_the_Head et (surtout) à mes oreilles



ah ouais, c'est bon ça..

et puisqu'on parle de ninja tunes, j'exhume ça


----------



## Freelancer (30 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les originaux


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

*Light My Fire* de Mike Flowers Pops sur _A Groovy Place_

Oui oui... celle-là même... en easy listening 






c'est même plus tout jeune maintenant


----------



## kisco (30 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2006)

J'avais cherché, il y a plusieurs mois maintenant, quelques versions de Light my fire... 
Je me suis arrêté à 12... 

C'est pire que My way 

là, maintenant : 






:love:

J'ai eu la chance de les voir en concert il y a 3 ans... bon,d 'accord, y sont plus tous là... GENIAL


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)




----------



## KARL40 (30 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment, c'est la "GOO Box" qui tourne .... 






Soit l'album Goo en 2 LP + des inédits et autres versions en 2 LP , le tout accompagné d'un beau livret ...

Superbe objet pour l'édition deluxe vinyl d'un des meilleurs albums de ces artisans soniques :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2006)

je viens de découvrir cela en errant sur l'itms..ça s'appelle Film school..j'aime bien..quelques envolées de guitare sympas..:love: 






ça rappelle parfois My Bloody Valentine


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cherché, il y a plusieurs mois maintenant, quelques versions de Light my fire...
> Je me suis arrêté à 12...
> 
> C'est pire que My way
> (...)




dans les reprises improbables, je me fais

*Alabama song* de Dalida sur _L'An 2005_ :love:


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (30 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> dans les reprises improbables...




Des morceaux de *Gainsbourg* interprétés en japonais, petite préférence pour _Poupée de cire, poupée de son_, par *Fumie Hosokawa*, et _Harley Davidson_, par *Naho*. Ça change du un trop révérencieux (à mon goût) _Intoxicated Man_ de *Mick Harvey*

_Poupée de cire, poupée de son_, la version de *Dubstar* en duo avec *Sacha Distel*, très :love: également


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Light My Fire* de Mike Flowers Pops sur _A Groovy Place_
> 
> Oui oui... celle-là même... en easy listening
> 
> ...


Excellent, ô imboulable Teo 

Avant de dormir, j'écoute René Aubry et c'est comme toujours : sympa mais faute de mieux ... J'aimerais adorer mais en fait c'est irrémédiablement MOYEN. Dommage.

Sinon, c'était une bonne journée Taylor Deupree  De la techno à l'ambient en passant par l'electronica qui fait flipper...


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

*J'aime regarder les mecs* par Polyester sur la compilation des soirées Next à Bruxelles :love:

Un vrai régal. Patrick Coutin revisité en toute beauté.







bompi  l'important c'est la volonté de le faire


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Ti'punch (31 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (31 Janvier 2006)

Teo a dit:
			
		

> Theme from S-Xpress de S-Xpress
> 1987 ou 88, c'est ça ?



L'original, disco flamboyant, de *Rose Royce*, _Is It Love You're After_, date de bien avant... (1979?) mais il y avait déjà ce fameux son de basse dans l'intro, les cuivres également viennent de l'original :love: Après, qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que la house a été inventée à Chicago... C'est les *Bee Gees* qui ont inventé la House :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Janvier 2006)




----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> L'original, disco flamboyant, de *Rose Royce*, _Is It Love You're After_, date de bien avant... (1979?) mais il y avait déjà ce fameux son de basse dans l'intro, les cuivres également viennent de l'original :love: Après, qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que la house a été inventée à Chicago... C'est les *Bee Gees* qui ont inventé la House :rateau:



Merci pour le nom de la Dame 
La disco est de toute façon la _rolls royce_ de la musique pour dancer. C'est convivial, pas compliqué, ça peut être excellent même. Le reste comme dans tout, c'est des variations plus ou moins réussies, non ?
Ca me donne envie d'acouter Abba tes histoires 

bon là:

*Pop goes the house* par Pop Stars et rien à voir avec l'émission éponyme 

*J'aime regarder les mecs* par Polyester sur _Next - La compilation_

*Ibiza (Loco mix version)* par Amnesia

*Megablast (Hip Hop On Precinct 13)* par Bomb The Bass sur _Into the dragon_ -  reprise du theme de *Assault on Precinct 13* de John Carpenter, qu'ils ont refait l'année dernière.

*Assault On Precinct 13 (Main Title )* L'original  autant la reprise est speed autant ce morceau est tout en lenteur angoissante.


----------



## richard-deux (31 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macarel (31 Janvier 2006)

Là, c'est Steve Hillage sur "Fishrising". Steve Hillage, guitariste illustre de non moins illustre "Gong", avec plusieurs disques à leur effectif. Un bon exemple est "Flying teapot". Groupe moitiè anglais, moitiè français basé à Paris vers 1975. Un autre membre assez connu: David Allen.
Autrement "Camembert électrique" et "Angle's egg" ne sont pas mal non plus :love: :love: :style: :style:


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Janvier 2006)

au ptit dej entre le café et les céréales !


----------



## macarel (31 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> au ptit dej entre le café et les céréales !


Yesssssss:love: :love:


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

toujours une de mes préférée de ce bourru massif et central

*Nu dans la crevasse* par Jean-Louis Murat sur _Mustango_


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment la musique de générique de la série The dead zone par Blues Saraceno


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La disco est de toute façon la _rolls royce_ de la musique pour dancer. C'est convivial, pas compliqué, ça peut être excellent même. Le reste comme dans tout, c'est des variations plus ou moins réussies, non ?


N'oublie pas le tragique. C'est une musique qui a le sens du tragique.


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas le tragique. C'est une musique qui a le sens du tragique.



Et l'adultère engendré par les samedi soirs fiévreux où les transes en dentelles firent perdre la tête à des hommes mariés !


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

Idéal pour découvrir l'univers fascinant de ce groupe :


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

The Flood:*Cold cold World*






...et en vynil svp! :love:


----------



## Patamach (31 Janvier 2006)

Que celui qui a cet album me fasse signe ... 
On retouve un titre sur une compil Dirty Diamonds Vol2 (excellente d'ailleurs), track 3.
C'est un album instrumental que Sheller avait réalisé en 72 je crois pour le mariage d'un ami et depuis samplé à gogo par des groupes de hip-hop (deltron 3030 entre autre)







Un objet insolite et très rare.


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas le tragique. C'est une musique qui a le sens du tragique.



_Drama-queen is eternal_
Tu as toujours le mot juste cher DocEvil 

Neil Tennant & Chris Lowe l'ont bien compris, eux aussi  

Là je me fais une quasi intégrale des garçons.

là c'est *It's A Sin (Disco Mix)* sur _Actually (Further Listening 1987-1988)_. Premier pas en discothèque  

_Je vais sans doute aller faire un tour à la cave pour aller chercher la K7 de please, pas encore la version numérique. Qui se rappelle de Chris Lowe avec sa casquette Boy ? :love: Je crois que j'ai définitivement compris à ce moment-là que je mettrai jamais de costume-cravates et que la casquette m'allait bien mieux que le Prince de Galles.

Simplicité du design_


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment et en boucle "Shout"  des *Isley Brothers*






 Edit: Un site qui l'utilise en fond sonore pour ceux qui ignore l&#8217;existence de ce pur chef d&#8217;½uvre !


----------



## Freelancer (31 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là c'est *It's A Sin (Disco Mix)* sur _Actually (Further Listening 1987-1988)_. Premier pas en discothèque


_It's a sin_ :love: J'avais 13 ans. Ça me rappelle un charmant assistant anglais (Andrew) qui nous faisait chanter cette chanson en cours, alors qu'à 13 ans, nous ne pouvions pas en saisir toutes les subtilités. Le pervers :love:


----------



## Patamach (31 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> _It's a sin_ :love: J'avais 13 ans. Ça me rappelle un charmant assistant anglais (Andrew) qui nous faisait chanter cette chanson en cours, alors qu'à 13 ans, nous ne pouvions pas en saisir toutes les subtilités. Le pervers :love:



même phénomène aux alentours des 12 ans avec Relax de FGTH  ... je chantais ca à fond sans rien comprendre ...


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> même phénomène aux alentours des 12 ans avec Relax de FGTH  ... je chantais ca à fond sans rien comprendre ...



à 12 ans je chantais avec mon frère *Legalize it* de Peter Tosh  et je savais pas de quoi on parlait non plus 



			
				Frankie Says a dit:
			
		

> Oh oh
> Wee-ell-now!
> 
> Relax don&#8217;t do it
> ...










La composition de cette pochette est superbe.
Pas mécontent d'avoir gardé mes vinyls des maxis et du double :love:


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

Mélancolie du soir, bonsoir.


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2006)

*Clap your hand say yeah* chez Lenoir


----------



## azrael24 (31 Janvier 2006)

Le dernier System Of a Down





malheureusement pas de grande nouveauté par rapport a mezmerize mais il se laisse ecouter quand même.

et ca aussi :rateau::rateau:  Buddy Holly :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Janvier 2006)

*Teddybears est à mon sens*
le plus fantastiques des groupes totalement inconnus.

Ce groupe suédois nous distille une sorte d'électro-punky-pop des plus enjouées à vous mettre automatiquement d'humeur heureuse.
Leur dernier album, Fresh! figure parmi les grandes gloires de ma discothèque.
Rock 'n' Roll Highschool, leur opus précédent, vient à présent compléter cette liste des merveilles.

Wunderbar !!


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

Allez un petit dernier dans les écouteurs pour faire dodo :


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

pas de musique avant demain j'ai oublier mon disque dur chez une copinne GRRRRR elle doit être contente elle.


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Janvier 2006)

histoire de décompresser après le boulot


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Non non je ne me suis pas trompé de thread :rateau: comme je lis ce livre... j'écoute le CD qui va avec quand on me dit d'écouter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah l'excuse ... pouf pouf 

Bon ! Pas de polémiques ! (cf. ici)


----------



## Patamach (1 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit dernier dans les écouteurs pour faire dodo :



J'adore!!
Mais as tu aussi le vol.2 tout aussi bon ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

*mon réveil-matin*:love:


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'adore!!
> Mais as tu aussi le vol.2 tout aussi bon ...



Oui, j'ai les deux mais seulement en mp3, j'aimerais bien les trouver en CD...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)

hey Freelancer , t'écoutes Morrissey & les Smiths et tu le dis pas ici !!!   j'ai vu sur ichat


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)

EN BOUCLE !!!! :love:  :king:


----------



## teo (1 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Teddybears est à mon sens*
> le plus fantastiques des groupes totalement inconnus.
> 
> Ce groupe suédois nous distille une sorte d'électro-punky-pop des plus enjouées à vous mettre automatiquement d'humeur heureuse.
> ...




:love: je vais me les re-écouter histoire d'avoir la pêche 

Mais avant ça je me termine la découverte de ce petit bijou:
J'avoue ma nioubitude musicale là  encore des merveilles je ne connaissais pas l'ancêtre d'F-Com jusqu'à y'a une semaine.
Leur dernière sortie avant fermeture, en janvier 1994 :love:






Là *Sexual Behaviour* de Deep Contest, avec des blips acid dedans :love: et *Breathless (Edit)* de Laurent Garnier



Hey Ice&Fire, ça fait plaisir de te voir ici  Que cela reste exceptionnel ou que ça redevienne régulier, youpeeee :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)

Merkki M'sieur Teo  ... je suis bowisé ce matin  :love:... ça aide à faire le C.V


----------



## imimi (1 Février 2006)

Comme tous les jours au bureau (enfin quand le PC plante pas  ) j'écoute OuïFM et là ils passent *SOAD* _Lonely Day_ :love:

Merci OuïFM !


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

Pour le oment j'écoute Mocheeba "Big calm". C'est marrant, depuis le temps je l'aime toujours


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

*Flashbacks* d'un film... mémorable! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## y&b (1 Février 2006)

Bien pour commencer la journée du bon pied  :love:


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

j'enchaine avec Dido, Life for rent (très anglais aujoud'hui, pui ça me calme) Des comptes rendus ce n'est pas le top :mouais:


----------



## teo (1 Février 2006)

des mix en streaming de Llorca sur le site de Garnier, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Là c'est *Lush life (Llorca new coming remix)*


----------



## richard-deux (1 Février 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)




----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>


    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Février 2006)

Punk
is dead


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

P*****n, j'ai un envie de travailler comme me faire pendre. Il fait un temps magnifique (j'ai mangé dehors hein). Bon, Un petit Dave HOLLAND Quartet, ça doit me reveiller non?
:mouais:


----------



## SuperCed (1 Février 2006)

J'écoute un peu de tout, sauf ragae et jazz (free jazz).

Rock, metal : Led zepplin, Radiohead, Pearl Jam, Silverchair, Cat Power, Nirvana, Pixies, Placebo, etc
Dub, drum & bass : High Tone, Peuple de l'herbe, Asian dub foundation, Ezekiel, Tieveri Corporation, Massive Attack etc.
Ska : Sublime, No Doubt, etc
Blues : Ben Harper, etc.
Electro, hardcore : Moby, Laurent Garnier, Mindless self indulgence, air, Mogwai, etc
Musique serbe : Trubaci, Goran Bregovic, Kusturica, Nigel Kennedy, etc
Classique : Chopin (surtout le piano, j'aime pas trop l'opéra)
Hip-Hop : Jay-Z, the Root, Assassin, NTM, nas
Trip Hop : Portishead, Emiliana Torrini, Emilie Simon, Hooverphonics, Amar, Archive (premier album, Londinium), Goldfrapp, etc.
Français : M (Mathieu Chedid), Renaud, Sinclair, etc.


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

Tèh, là, c'est "Goddam right it's a beautiful day" (Eels), ça tombe bien (je suis en aléatoire après le jazz) 
Puis ensuite Tom Waits, Invitation to the Blues sur "Small Change"
Puis: Keith Jarret "Don't ever leave me" sur The Melody At Night, With You ça me rend un peu triste quandmême :rose:


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Punk
> is dead



Punks
not dead


----------



## teo (1 Février 2006)

_Teddy Bears Shtlm_ dont j'écoute _Fresh_ :love: comme prévu. pop = Punk

Merci au Purfils de me les avoir remis en tête entre autre :love: Que des bons souvenirs :love:  quasi inconnu et totalement nécessaire à toute discothèque.




là c'est *Little Stereo (featuring Daddy Boastin)* que j'adore :love:




_Pas vraiment de rapport, mais ma copine la Fée était hier soir au concert de DM à l'Arena de Genève hier soir, 2h de concert, 3 rappels, Gahan et sa bande, terribles :love: elle était encore sur un petit nuage  :love: 

Vivement le 21 février ! :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

*B-Trial*:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2006)

Cet après-midi, j'ai pas écouté de musique... ya des jours comme ça...


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi, j'ai pas écouté de musique... ya des jours comme ça...


C'est bien triste, mais c'est vrai, des fois c'est comme ça, au moins ça repose:mouais:


----------



## y&b (1 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> ... au moins ça repose:mouais:



Surtout les autres ! 

Bon pour moi c'est ça en ce moment 






Trés bien ça  :love:


----------



## Korzibsky (1 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'adore!!
> Mais as tu aussi le vol.2 tout aussi bon ...







Le tout dernier est tout aussi bon, quoique noir, très noir. Normal pour un album posthume. John Balance est décédé le 13 novembre 2004 et je ne m'en suis pas encore remis...


----------



## jojofk (1 Février 2006)

ARNO..  *


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Mon popod est mon ami ; en shuffle, je redécouvre des trucs (zavaient bon goût mes frangins  :love: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouf, j'avais oublié cela, je m'empresse d'écouter pour voir si (à mon avis) il a résisté au temps


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> Le tout dernier est tout aussi bon, quoique noir, très noir. Normal pour un album posthume.



Je viens de le commander sans pouvoir l'écouter... J'espère qu'il est vraiment super triste, sinon je tape !


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2006)

But, Hey, I'm big in Japan :love:


----------



## macarel (1 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> la résistence est variable selon les titres mais _Enola Gay_ reste immuable :love:


Je viens d'écouter quelques morceaux vie fait (sur cassette hein ), je ne pense pas que je reécouterai souvent:rose: :rose: . Je pense que sans l'ambience estudiante.........:mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

tiens les victoires de la musique en ce moment sur France 3 :
Anne Gastinel en ce moment :love: 
et pi marie drucker pour présenter ,pas mal!!:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Février 2006)




----------



## jojofk (1 Février 2006)




----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)




----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2006)

"j'ai encore perdu ton amour tu sais...j'peux pas me souvenir de ce que j'en ai fait...je l'ai pourtant rangé comme il fallait...c'est pas croyable comme tout disparait...Mais j'ai trouvé dans mon carnet à spiralles, tout mon bonheur en lettres capitales à l'encre bleue aux vertues sympatiques sous des collages à la gomme arabique..."


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "j'ai encore perdu ton amour tu sais...j'peux pas me souvenir de ce que j'en ai fait...je l'ai pourtant rangé comme il fallait...c'est pas croyable comme tout disparait...Mais j'ai trouvé dans mon carnet à spiralles, tout mon bonheur en lettres capitales à l'encre bleue aux vertues sympatiques sous des collages à la gomme arabique..."


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2006)

C'est pour moi le plus grand...on fait tout un foin d'autres personnes...mais lui jamais et pourtant...


----------



## kisco (2 Février 2006)

En ce moment, j'écoute la journée Couleur3 spéciale Dionysos :love:


----------



## teo (2 Février 2006)

*Tom Baxter* de Ugress sur _Cinematronics_


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2006)

Là maintenant tout de suite, c'est nova qui passe Le Chercheur d'Or, le dernier titre tiré du dernier album d'Arthur H. Il est vraiment bon cet album !!! :love:


----------



## jojofk (2 Février 2006)

Un bon vieux Ferré en ces temps gangrénés de censure...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux Ferré en ces temps gangrénés de censure...



Ta raison ,combattons  la censure.

Inutile d'en rajouter.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2006)

*Rob Dougan*


----------



## chokobelle (2 Février 2006)

It's a Wonderful Life - Sparklehorse


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)




----------



## jojofk (2 Février 2006)




----------



## Ti'punch (2 Février 2006)

​


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

Changement de style : HARDCORE


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux Ferré en ces temps gangrénés de censure...


 

Quand je l'ai écouté aujourd'hui, je me suis dit "Y'a personne du site qui doit écouter ça"

Voilà, j'étais dans l'erreur!  

En plus, j'ai écouté un bon vieux Bourvil "La tactique du gendarme" "Ça j't'aime moi non plus" version spéciale.

À se rouler par terre!


----------



## Freelancer (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En plus, j'ai écouté un bon vieux Bourvil" Ça j't'aime moi non plus" version spéciale.


En duo avec Jacqueline Maillan :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

En effet :love: Je ne m'en lasse pas!


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Février 2006)

Je me suis fait une petite intégrale *Dominique A* ce soir en travaillant&#8230;








Comme quoi on peut être jeune, avoir une petite voix et ne pas pomper l'air à tout le monde comme l'autre tanche&#8230;
:love:​


----------



## Korzibsky (3 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



OULAH !   
Tu fais plaisir à oui-oui ?*  




* private joke réservée aux amateurs de Current 93


----------



## Burzum (3 Février 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais plaisir à oui-oui ?


 
hé hé  

Maintenant :


----------



## richard-deux (3 Février 2006)

En ce moment:






*Infos:* pour ceux qui aiment le groupe, ils seront sur Canal+ à partir de lundi 6 février dans l'émission _L'album de la semaine._  

Ils seront, aussi, sur France Inter, pour une Black Session le 20 février.


----------



## teo (3 Février 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai bien aimé ce que j'ai pu entendre en écoute à la fnac. 

sinon là
*French Kiss* par Lil Louis & The World sur _Excess Luggage 004 (Mix at the Rex Club)_ :love: :love:

après ce sera *Position* par Losoul sur _Belong_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Là c'est *Nina Simone*, my baby just cares for me :love: 






suivi de *Screamin Jay Hawkins*, There's Something Wrong With You... :love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2006)

Je ne m'en lasse pas.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who sings
Of the dreams that he brings
From the wide open sea...

:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

>


:love:  Excellent ça!

Allez je zappe sur une autre BO de wenders:





:love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (3 Février 2006)

un morceau que j'aime toujours autant  :love:

*Hope* par leGognol, en download sur son site

A quand d'autres morceaux ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Février 2006)

En solo aussi ça donne bien....


----------



## Burzum (3 Février 2006)




----------



## y&b (3 Février 2006)

Je sais déjà bu ! mais je l'aime bien celui !         :love:  :love:


----------



## kisco (3 Février 2006)

Un copain m'a fait découvrir ça, c'est québecois et c'est plutôt original !  :love:


----------



## macarel (3 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> En solo aussi ça donne bien....



Je préfère avec les "Temprations" quand-même  , mais c'est pas mal, c'est vrai


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Un copain m'a fait découvrir ça, c'est québecois et c'est plutôt original !  :love:


Ouaip, j'en ai entendu plusieurs sur Inter l'an passé. Ils en ont fait un bon bout de promo.
Faudra que je me le procure un jour. 
Le problème avec ce genre de zik, c'est qu'on se lasse assez vite je trouve.

Pas trop d'écoute aujourd'hui... enfin rien de plus que les jours précedents... c'est que je suis un peu monomaniaque.


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2006)

avec "Baba Zula, les pink floyd du Bosphore, et Ceza, l'eminen de la corne d'or" :love:

(film incontournable pour ceux qui apprécient les voyages musicaux)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2006)

Purée, je viens de voir que ça vient de sortir.

Je vais me jeter dessus!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love: 


Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de cliquer, c'est une édition de 6 CD de concerts donnés par Miles Davis et son sextette en 1970.



Youpi


----------



## ikiki (3 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Purée, je viens de voir que ça vient de sortir.




pareil, merci pour l'info!


----------



## iTof (3 Février 2006)

saluti,

de passage après des mois d'absences :rose:  juste pour dire que demain :



 
à Lyon
Et hop ! 7ème tournée quand même !   

(et merci pour l'info sur Miles Davies  )


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2006)

Maintenant:love:


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2006)

Là c'est Agaetis Byrjun de Sigur Ros.... Pochette un peu glauque mais album sublime ! :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Février 2006)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> saluti,
> de passage après des mois d'absences *juste pour dire que demain* :
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back&#8230;

La dernière fois que je suis allé les voir en concert à Lyon (c'était il y a longtemps: au lycée&#8230 au bout de 30 minutes tout le monde s'est rendu compte qu'ils chantaient en _playback_&#8230;
On a fait les choristes avant l'heure: houuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## iTof (3 Février 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Welcome back&#8230;
> 
> La dernière fois que je suis allé les voir en concert à Lyon (c'était il y a longtemps: au lycée&#8230 au bout de 30 minutes tout le monde s'est rendu compte qu'ils chantaient en _playback_&#8230;
> On a fait les choristes avant l'heure: houuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


je sais, c'était sur la tournée Music for the Masses en 1988... faut dire que pour une tournée de "101" concerts, en faire quelques uns en playback, c'est toujours ça de gagner à 43 ans...  et de toute façon, il aurait fallu être fou pour s'égosiller au Palais des Sports !    Suffit de se souvenir des nombreux concerts de l'époque pour lesquels les chanteurs sortaient aphones :rateau: :casse:

> pour mémoire, en 1988, Nitzer Ebb, en première partie, y chantaient pas en playback :rateau:  "join in the chant" ! :love:


----------



## Freelancer (3 Février 2006)

En ce moment, j'alterne entre les radios personnelles de deux de mes voisins sur last FM, eguinan et ali-t. Pop, soul, quelques vulgarités bien anglaises. Tout ce que j'aime :love:

A propos de vulgarités musicales anglaises, le site Popjustice propose quelques téléchargements gratuits et légaux. Si vous aimez les chanteuses anglaises aux voix bien vulgaires qui chantent sur des samples d'OMD ou de Human League, ce site est fait pour vous.

Plus sérieusement, ce site anglophone est drôle, irrévérencieux envers l'industrie musicale et ils aiment les Pet Shop Boys (comme tout magazine musicale qui se respecte, depuis les Inrocks jusqu'à Magic) :love: :love: :love:


----------



## y&b (3 Février 2006)

très sympa  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, j'alterne entre les radios personnelles de deux de mes voisins sur last FM, eguinan et ali-t. Pop, soul, quelques vulgarités bien anglaises. Tout ce que j'aime :love:
> 
> A propos de vulgarités musicales anglaises, le site Popjustice propose quelques téléchargements gratuits et légaux. Si vous aimez les chanteuses anglaises aux voix bien vulgaires qui chantent sur des samples d'OMD ou de Human League, ce site est fait pour vous.


Pourquoi est-ce que je prends ça perso ?


----------



## Freelancer (3 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi est-ce que je prends ça perso ?



C'est curieux, je pensais à vous en insistant (3 fois) sur "chanteuse anglaise vulgaire"   
Je sais que vous vous êtes à peine remis des West End Girls   

Je suis heureux d'avoir de vos nouvelles, apparement,  les Genie Queen ne vous ont pas achevé   

Quand je repense à toutes nos conversations où vous essayiez de me tirer vers le haut (musicalement parlant, bien entendu), me faisant découvrir Barbara, Ferré...

ps: je vous ai trouvé un petit *Girls Aloud* de derrière les fagots :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux, je pensais à vous en insistant (3 fois) sur "chanteuse anglaise vulgaire"
> Je sais que vous vous êtes à peine remis des West End Girls
> 
> Je suis heureux d'avoir de vos nouvelles, apparement,  les Genie Queen ne vous ont pas achevé
> ...


Bref, quand je disais que tu me pourrissais, ce n'était pas une métaphore.


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux Ferré en ces temps gangrénés de censure...



Ce qu'on lit, parfois, au détour des forums ...


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2006)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je sais, c'était sur la tournée Music for the Masses en 1988... faut dire que pour une tournée de "101" concerts, en faire quelques uns en playback, c'est toujours ça de gagner à 43 ans...  et de toute façon, il aurait fallu être fou pour s'égosiller au Palais des Sports !    Suffit de se souvenir des nombreux concerts de l'époque pour lesquels les chanteurs sortaient aphones :rateau: :casse:
> 
> > pour mémoire, en 1988, Nitzer Ebb, en première partie, y chantaient pas en playback :rateau:  "join in the chant" ! :love:


Rappelons que l'usage intensif du microphone et de l'amplificateur aident à ne pas s'égosiller ... même dans cette salle à l'acoustique aléatoire (du moins dans mes lointains souvenirs).

Comme ça, en passant, je pense au "Microphone bien tempéré" de Pierre Henry. Excellent pour rafraîchir ses esgourdes.
En ce moment,après de piteux mais sympathiques remixes de Tangerine Dream (aïe !), c'est le disque de mixes des dix ans du label Warp : Warp 10+3 Remix ... J'adore.


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, ce site anglophone est drôle, irrévérencieux envers l'industrie musicale et ils aiment les Pet Shop Boys (comme tout magazine musicale qui se respecte, depuis les Inrocks jusqu'à Magic) :love: :love: :love:



Bin j'aime bien les PSB mais je ne trouve pas que les Inrocks ou Magic soient si respectables que ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

En train d'écouter ça, en vinyle : 





_Dorénavant, je préciserai dans mes posts le support de l'écoute. Le son n'est définitivement pas le même selon le support. Dans la mesure du possible, j'indiquerai aussi la masterisation. C'est d'ailleurs flagrant avec ce monument :_






_Et pour le musicgeek qui traine tout le temps sur ce fil, pourquoi ne pas vous repartir la tâche???_


----------



## richard-deux (4 Février 2006)

En ce moment:






*The Earlies - These Were The Earlies*


----------



## Burzum (4 Février 2006)

Suite au Thread de Bobby :


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

*Poe-m* de Dionysos sur _Haïku_






mon préféré :love:

_ pas mal comme post Bobby... j'essaie de pondre kekchose à la suite_


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Pas mon préféré, mais bien quand même   :love:


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

*Jalousie remixed by Dee Nasty & Fat Freddy* des Rita Mitsouko sur _Re_

*25 Cromwell St.* par Apoptygma Berzerk sur _7_


----------



## Freelancer (4 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bin j'aime bien les PSB mais je ne trouve pas que les Inrocks ou Magic soient si respectables que ça



j'ai fini par brûler tous les exemplaires des inrocks que je possédais à la fin des années 90, un peu comme certaines ont brûlé leurs soutien-gorge dans les années 70


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

Freelancer, quand tu passes sur des sites comme Popjustice, il faut immédiatement avertir Teo, c'est bon pour son moral et sa culture musicale  :love:



sinon, iTunes me balance un truc, juste je pense très fort à Stargazer

Scorpions et *Stilll loving you*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Chez un sous-label de *Crammed*, le premier de la longue série des *Made to measure*, de superbes compils électro-world réunissant Tuxedomoon, Aksak Maboul, Minimal Compact, Hector Zazou, Benjamin Lew et bien d'autres encore.  :love: En vynil bien sûr! :love:  :love:


----------



## Burzum (4 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## lumai (4 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> sinon, iTunes me balance un truc, juste je pense très fort à Stargazer
> 
> Scorpions et *Stilll loving you*



Pas réécouté depuis... Mais c'est clair que ce ne sera plus jamais comme avant !


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Archi connu, mais tellement bon  :love:


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

*Burger queen* de Placebo sur _Without you I'm nothing_

là c'est la ghost song à 14'55"


----------



## yvos (4 Février 2006)

un groupe frenchy sympa :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2006)

:love:  ils étaient en concert hier soir


----------



## imimi (4 Février 2006)

Les *Meat Puppets* pour moi !


----------



## yvos (4 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love:  ils étaient en concert hier soir




où ça, où ça??


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2006)

cheu nous   in normandy :king:


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

D'habitude je suis pas fan mais là ça passe bien

*Changes (Jazztrumental) feat. Xavior* par The Soulplanet Jazz Ensemble sur _Bargrooves - Al Fresco_


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Février 2006)

Hum...:mouais:


----------



## Korzibsky (4 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Chez un sous-label de *Crammed*, le premier de la longue série des *Made to measure*, de superbes compils électro-world réunissant Tuxedomoon, Aksak Maboul, Minimal Compact, Hector Zazou, Benjamin Lew et bien d'autres encore.  :love: En vynil bien sûr! :love:  :love:



BENDIDON, en wala des trucs kissonbon  :love: :love: :love: 

chez moi, c'est 




en vinyle siouplé, avec Steel Trust en plus (le truc produit par Burgalat  )

Ce n'est pas le meilleur de leurs albums, mais il va bien pour un début de soirée de samedi...


----------



## macarel (4 Février 2006)

Dans un vague sentiment de nostalgie j'ai mis "Hunky Dory" de Bowie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

*Parfait*
en attendant la choucroute de ce soir


:love:


----------



## steinway (4 Février 2006)

Alfred encore et toujours...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Parfait*
> en attendant la choucroute de ce soir
> 
> 
> :love:


 Génial en concert.






De sacrés marseillés....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Alfred encore et toujours...



la 29 eme,c'est pollini la meilleure interprétation ?
j'en ai 2 ollini et Serkin...
enfin Brendel ,c'est surement énorme aussi...
ralala le mouvement lent de la 29 eme sonate ...si la musique a un Everest ,c'est peut etre lui...
il existe une ballade de Keith Jarrett en trio ,qui s'appelle ballad of the sad young men,qui se trouve sur le disque "tribute" qui présente de troublantes similitudes avec ce sublime 3eme mvt de la sonate hammerklavier...


----------



## Korzibsky (5 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> De sacrés marseillés....



EH WÈ !!!! : :love: :love: :love


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

Pour faire de beaux rêves


----------



## Freelancer (5 Février 2006)

un petit retour sur ce que certains (dont j'ai longtemps fait partie) considère comme le pire de la pop 80's :love: :love: :love:

_Can't Shake The Feeling_ *Big Fun*
_Happening All Over Again_ *Lonnie Gordon*
_Never Gonna Give You Up_ *Rick Astley*
_Never Too Late_ *Kylie Minogue*
_Love Truth and Honesty_ *Bananarama*

Le dénominateur commun étant Stock, Aitken et Waterman, un trio d'auteur/compositeur anglais.
La recette était simplissime, une pop dansante, hédoniste. leur écriture musicale est facilement reconnaissable avec le changement d'accord sur les 16 temps avant le refrain.
La recette du succès.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Génial en concert.
> 
> De sacrés marseillés....



*Je les ais tous deux vus en concert*
Lieux, contextes et ambiances différentes. Mais dans les deux cas de grands moments.





:love:


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2006)

*Compay Segundo* : Antología de Francisco Repilado
*New Musik* : From A to B (vieille pop acidulé 80's ; mélodie au poil)
*DJ Cam* : The Loa Project
*Logic System* : Logic (techno-pop nippone début 80's ; bien sympa ; mais je ne retrouve pas le disque en entier, pfff ...)
*Fats Waller* : London Sessions (1938-1939)
*Telex* : Looking for Saint Tropez
*Funki Porcini* : Love, Pussycats and Carwrecks (   )


----------



## teo (5 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un petit retour sur ce que certains (dont j'ai longtemps fait partie) considère comme le pire de la pop 80's :love: :love: :love:
> 
> (...)



j'ai pas encore fait le pas de ta mansuétude, Freelancer  bon allez soyons courageux, je vais me refaire un coup du Rick Astley pour voir mais bon je préfère ce qui passe là

*Future Remembrance* par 20:20 Vision sur _Anthology Soma 10/2_

La suivante c'est pour me convaincre -et pour notre ami Bobbynountchak du fil d'à côté- que les années 90 ont aussi eu leur lot de daube faisandée, comme toute décennie qui se respecte 

*Easy Lady* par Ivana Spagna

et après je file retrouver le rouquin insuportable :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2006)

ou est Didier pitch fork work fork ? ??


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

Pas tout neuf, mais toujour aussi bon  :love:


----------



## Burzum (5 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ou est Didier pitch fork work fork ? ??



C'est exactement la question que je me posais...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2006)

Buz  ....


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Février 2006)

La je suis dans une passade RENAUD.
Les vieux albums LE RETOUR DE GERARD LAMBERT, MA GONZESSE, MARCHAND DE CAILLOUX etc..
 et c'est toujours aussi bon.


----------



## Burzum (5 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Buz  ....



 Ice :love: ...


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

http://www.souliers-rouges.com/

Ouais ca en concert c'est trop enorme


----------



## KARL40 (5 Février 2006)

Toujours dans les DESERT SESSIONS. Volume V et VI aujourd'hui


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Février 2006)

En ce moment Lindsay Anne Klemm


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> La je suis dans une passade RENAUD.
> Les vieux albums LE RETOUR DE GERARD LAMBERT, MA GONZESSE, MARCHAND DE CAILLOUX etc..
> et c'est toujours aussi bon.


tatata...
lol
a l'époque ou il faisait des chansons,de qualité ,pas de la soupe commerciale comme aujourd'hui...


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

ouaip ca c'est bien vrai.Mais c'est quand meme un super grand de la chanson francaise et un gars qui en avait dans le pantalon quand meme.
Il s'est attaqué a juste titre au plus grand et ca c'est cool.
Merci renaud


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2006)

*Sympathique découverte que cette électro-pop*
teintée de mélodies minimalistes un brin mélancoliques et accompagnées d'une douce voix féminine.
Le coup de c½ur du jour !





:rose:


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

Diana...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Diana...



encore !
tu l'aimes hein? :love: 
hé hé!
j'ai Love scenes dédicacé...
je l'ai vu en 1998 dans une ptite salle au lux ,quand elle était pas encore une vedette ,qui rempli l'Olympia...


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la 29 eme,c'est pollini la meilleure interprétation ?
> j'en ai 2 ollini et Serkin...
> enfin Brendel ,c'est surement énorme aussi...
> ralala le mouvement lent de la 29 eme sonate ...si la musique a un Everest ,c'est peut etre lui...
> il existe une ballade de Keith Jarrett en trio ,qui s'appelle ballad of the sad young men,qui se trouve sur le disque "tribute" qui présente de troublantes similitudes avec ce sublime 3eme mvt de la sonate hammerklavier...



salut Sydney,

j ai aussi la version de la Hammerklavier par pollini (DG) elle merite au point de vue technique pianistique un 47/20  

dans cette integrale des sonates, Brendel a choisi pour la Hammerklavier une version en concert. Elle est tres musicale meme si il y a quelques fautes. c est tres bien, ca la rend tres vivante. il existe aussi un DVD EMI-Classics ou Brendel joue la Hammerklavier. l image n est pas tres belle mais c est surtout le piano qui n est pas excellent (justesse, prise de son) l interpretation elle est extraordinaire.


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> il existe aussi un DVD EMI-Classics ou Brendel joue la Hammerklavier. l image n est pas tres belle mais c est surtout le piano qui n est pas excellent (justesse, prise de son) l interpretation elle est extraordinaire.



voila :


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu l'aimes hein? :love:
> hé hé!


bah...:rose: a choisir entre elle et Brendel


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai Love scenes dédicacé...
> je l'ai vu en 1998 dans une ptite salle au lux ,quand elle était pas encore une vedette ,qui rempli l'Olympia...



super !!!

j ai aussi ce dvd la aussi ; c est tres bien les musiciens qui l accompagnent sont excellents  :


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

Elle joue et chante quand meme tres bien


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> super !!!
> 
> j ai aussi ce dvd la aussi ; c est tres bien les musiciens qui l accompagnent sont excellents  :



arg quelle couv' !!!


----------



## macarel (5 Février 2006)

Là j'écoute Immigrant Song par Infectious Groove. Pas si mal mais ça n'arrive pas à la cheville de l'original quand-même :mouais: :mouais:
Puis j'enchaine avec Biily Cobham et les Brecker Brothers avec "Some Skunk Funk" sur "A Funky Side of Things" :love: :love:
Et je rajpoute Keziah Jones "Bluefunk is a Fact" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Mozart, Fasch et Elgar au programme de cet après-midi.
Et toujours pas les mots pour dire le bien que ça me fait.


----------



## macarel (5 Février 2006)

Et pour combattre le froid (en quelque sorte) dans le Sud je viens de mettre Neil Young "Harvest"
Que c'est beau les souvenirs    :love:


----------



## macdani (5 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



C'est qui   C'est quoi  

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Un peu de K&D Sessions pour recoller avec la réalité...  

Atterrissage option coton  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Février 2006)

Nouvelle Pub iPod ,Wynton Marsalis a la trompette ,en quartet...avec deux danseurs...yeah:love: 

Pub iPod

la partie de Piano devrait te plaire ,cher Steinway!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Après K&D et avant de remettre la main sur ce p***** de vinyle post-néo-darko-after-benzo qui me fera digérer ce long et tumultueux dimanche :love:


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)




----------



## macarel (5 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Après K&D et avant de remettre la main sur ce p***** de vinyle post-néo-darko-after-benzo qui me fera digérer ce long et tumultueux dimanche :love:


c'est l'after Benzo qui me rend nostalgique  :afraid:
Dans la même vague de nostalgie (ça doit être ce p***n de froid qui me fait ça)  je viens de mettre "The Eagles", Hotel California


----------



## Freelancer (5 Février 2006)

Bjork, plus déchaînée que jamais...


----------



## macarel (5 Février 2006)

Tè, ma réponse à "déchainé" tout en restant dans la nostalgie: Captai Beefheart "Big Lebowski" (il me semble que j'ai vu ce nom dans différents forums, je me trompe?) et puis "Mirror man" :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewVideo?id=120569363&p=120514180&s=143442
> 
> la partie de Piano devrait te plaire ,cher Steinway!



oui et meme tous les instrumentistes du clip !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Un peu de douceur avec un florilège Michel Legrand. J'ai une affection toute particulière pour la chanson "You Must Believe In Spring" (La « Chanson de Maxence » des _Demoiselles de Rochefort_).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Pas réussi à trouver LE vinyle  en ce dimanche soir,....  me rabat, pour le meilleur, sur V.U. et son *Venus in Furs*  :love: 


Shiny, shiny, shiny boots of leather
Whiplash girlchild in the dark
Clubs and bells....


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

gladiator,j'adore pour m'endormir


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de douceur avec un florilège Michel Legrand. J'ai une affection toute particulière pour la chanson "You Must Believe In Spring" (La « Chanson de Maxence » des _Demoiselles de Rochefort_).



dont il existe une superbe version par le Bill Evans trio ,hein Mister Steinway...
si vous avez besoin de renseignement sur le piano classique ou jazz, Steinway et moi sommes la pour vous aider  ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de douceur avec un florilège Michel Legrand. J'ai une affection toute particulière pour la chanson "You Must Believe In Spring" (La « Chanson de Maxence » des _Demoiselles de Rochefort_).



Tu veux une baffe ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux une baffe ?


pourquoi veux tu lui mettre une baffe? 
il est magnifique ce morceau...
surtout par Bill Evans...
d'ailleurs


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il est magnifique ce morceau...
> surtout par Bill Evans...
> d'ailleurs



je confirme !!!


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux une baffe ?


je dirais au moins 2 baffes


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi veux tu lui mettre une baffe?
> il est magnifique ce morceau...
> surtout par Bill Evans...
> d'ailleurs



Les demoiselles de rochefort...

Il est trop fort le doc, vraiment trop fort !


----------



## steinway (5 Février 2006)

et voilou :


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2006)

Entre cette daube de chanteur "qui en a dans le pantalon" (qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout, des boules au monsieur, "l'argument" à deux roupies) et "Les demoiselles de Rochefort", y a pas photo. 

Quant à Bill E., bon, là, on se tait et on écoute ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi veux tu lui mettre une baffe?
> il est magnifique ce morceau...
> surtout par Bill Evans...
> d'ailleurs


Et il est aussi sur l'iTMS.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les demoiselles de rochefort...
> 
> Il est trop fort le doc, vraiment trop fort !


Tu peux pas comprendre, Georges. Là, tu peux pas.


----------



## teo (6 Février 2006)

un mix de The Hours et de Jackie Brown

Deux extrêmes, deux films incroyables pour les images et le son

là c'est *Across 110th Street* de Bobby Womack sur _Jackie Brown_






Pas trouvé de photo de la scène initiale qu'accompagne ce morceau avec le travelling sur Pam Grier sur le tapis roulant. Que du bonheur des yeux et des oreilles


----------



## teo (6 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ou est Didier pitch fork work fork ? ??



Il suffit de lui poser la question. Il s'occupe activement de plein de choses passionnantes  

Soyez curieux jusqu'au bout


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Là, j'écoute la webradio du type qui fait ce petit audioblog très sympa... 

c'est ici

Yeah, Go Diddy!!!




edit : _Pour les membres du groupe AS sur last FM, I'm Back on track!!!_


----------



## Freelancer (6 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas trouvé de photo de la scène initiale qu'accompagne ce morceau avec le travelling sur Pam Grier sur le tapis roulant. Que du bonheur des yeux et des oreilles


j'adore ça, me balancer ce morceau dans l'ipod quand je suis sur les tapis roulant du metro montparnasse :rose: :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (6 Février 2006)

Est ce qu'il y a encore quelqu'un qui ne connait pas Thiéfaine...?
Il faudrait peut etre y remédier... avec ça par exemple...!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, une reprise impropable, et je sais qu'il y a des amateurs dans le coin. 

ça s'appelle Jackie et Scott Walker la chante. 

L'original??? "beau et con à la fois", de Jacques Brel. :love:


Vous la cherchez? J'ai indiqué un lien plus haut, vous y trouverez peut-être bien qq chose.   


edit : ensuite : "au suivant".  Traduite par Mort Schuman.


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, une reprise impropable, et je sais qu'il y a des amateurs dans le coin.
> 
> ça s'appelle Jackie et Scott Walker la chante.
> 
> ...


Scott Walker, des"Walker Brothers"? ("This Loving Feeling")


----------



## Freelancer (6 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Scott Walker, des"Walker Brothers"? ("This Loving Feeling")


oui, le même, il a fait énormement de reprises de Brel.
Le même morceau avait été également repris par Marc Almond


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Vouii, tout à fait.


edit : Toasted. et bravo à Freelancer qui a tout à fait raison: Scott a fait 4 LP  avec que des reprises de Brel.  Plus d'infos ici


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2006)

jacky brown    grave à donf :love: ...

Sinon ce matin, le Bô Dave Gahan, même à 43 ans !  ... Paper Monsters....
remarque Zazie aussi elle est belle à 42 ans ! :love: ....
Ok Teo pour Monsieur Didier  
 à tous mes amis ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Très, très bonne BO que celle de Jackie Brown... :love: 
Ma préférée, c'est celle de réservoir Dogs. Un must

Vous aves pensé quoi de celle de Killbill??? Je suis super déçu. 




edit: ma page audioscrobbler vient de se mettre à jour... ça faisait 113 jours que je n'avais pas mis à jour le bazar.


----------



## teo (6 Février 2006)

je ne dirais pas que juste ça, ça fait une bonne BO mais pas loin   

*Bang Bang (My baby shot me down)* de Nancy Sinatra

Toujours pas vu _Reservoir Dogs_

C'est ce que je me fais là...

C'est bien Ed de refaire un tour sur Last.fm  ... y'a un côté endormi de l'hiver on dirait, alors qu'il y a des choses qui se passent sur les forums du groupe  un frémissement.


Freelancer: désolé j'ai vraiment du mal à t'imaginer avec le profil de Pam Grier et en hôtesse de l'air à Montparnasse  Question de _pecs_ c'est ça ?


----------



## Patamach (6 Février 2006)

:style:


----------



## Kounkountchek (6 Février 2006)

Allez pour commencer la semaine en forme !  






:love:


----------



## lumai (6 Février 2006)

Après midi Bjork

Homogenic





Puis Medulla







:love:


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> :style:


J'en rajoute:style: :style:   

A part ça, j'écoute Jestofunk "Universal Mother", sais pas trop comment qualifier, mais j'aime bien de temps en temps


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

*Travelling Man*, les Woodentops :love:


----------



## teo (6 Février 2006)

_Woodentops_... ça me rappelle quelqu'un d'un coup. 20 ans déjà.

Trop sensible le Teo 


Bon remettons-nous 

*O Green World* de Gorillaz et _Demon Days_

Ce groupe est trop trop fort pour le moral


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> *Travelling Man*, les Woodentops :love:


Quezako?:rose: 
Je suis sur "Land of Aanaka", Geoffrey Oryema avec Eno sur "Pure Moods", quel calme


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2006)

I need you tonight... INXS...  :love:...


----------



## Freelancer (6 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer: désolé j'ai vraiment du mal à t'imaginer avec le profil de Pam Grier et en hôtesse de l'air à Montparnasse  Question de _pecs_ c'est ça ?


tout est dans le port de tête    




Des standards pop/jazz américains, un grand orchestre et une chanteuse sublissime. En ce moment, c'est_ Secret Love_, tiré de la comédie musicale *Calamity Jane*.



> Once I had a secret love
> That lived within
> the heart of me
> All too soon
> ...


les initiés comprendront le message subliminal (toutes les comédies musicales parlent de la même choses de toutes façons    )


----------



## macarel (6 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le port de tête
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: :love: 
Tu me remets sur le bon chemin


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2006)

allez Lloyd Cole rules !!! :love: .... :king: :style:


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Février 2006)

Très, très bonne série!


----------



## Patamach (6 Février 2006)

Un grand du hip-hop 






:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un grand du hip-hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boudiou, je ne connais pas. C'est quoi???


----------



## lumai (6 Février 2006)

Là une soirée tranquille avec :


----------



## Burzum (6 Février 2006)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui   C'est quoi
> 
> :rose:



C'est qui ? Burzum
C'est quoi ? Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

D'ailleurs je me le mets, allez hop :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

1er solo de Mickael, produit par Quincy Jones, et en Vinyle... :love:







Un son... qui décoiffe.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2006)

BIRDLAND





Disque d'or en 1977, Heavy Weather consacra Weather Report auprès d'un public beaucoup plus large que celui du jazz. Peu de temps auparavant, en pleine session de Black Market, Joe Zawinul et Wayne Shorter ont découvert Jaco Pastorius, le bassiste qu'ils attendaient depuis le départ de Miroslav Vitous. Heavy Weather est un album fort, aux parfums puissants, aux climats envoûtants. La musique, d'une densité plus largement orchestrale s'ouvre aussi à une plus grande diversité de rythmes, la gamme de ses couleurs semblant inépuisable. Shorter apporte ici deux beaux thèmes et improvise avec lyrisme au ténor et au soprano. Outre son fameux "Birdland", le standard de toute une génération, Zawinul signe une de ses plus belles ballades "A Remark You Made", reprise par Al Jarreau. Compositeur habile, batteur explosif dans "Teen Town", Pastorius est un styliste, un bassiste novateur aux idées foisonnantes. Grâce à lui, Weather Report s'impose comme le meilleur groupe de jazz fusion de la planète, celui que tous les autres essaieront d'imiter. --Pierre de Chocqueuse


----------



## Burzum (6 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> encore !
> tu l'aimes hein? :love:
> hé hé!
> j'ai Love scenes dédicacé...
> je l'ai vu en 1998 dans une ptite salle au lux ,quand elle était pas encore une vedette ,qui rempli l'Olympia...





			
				steinway a dit:
			
		

> bah...:rose: a choisir entre elle et Brendel



Vous connaissez apparemment bien la discographie de Diana Krall... Quel album me conseilleriez vous pour commencer sachant que je ne suis  pas un mordu de jazz...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez apparemment bien la discographie de Diana Krall... Quel album me conseilleriez vous pour commencer sachant que je ne suis  pas un mordu de jazz...



je les ai tous ,mais Steinway a les DVD ,moi je les ai pas ...

alors moi je te conseil sans hésiter le premier disque qu'elle a fait avec les cordes arrangés par Johnny Mendel:"When I look in your eyes"...

ce disque est sorti en 1999 ,et c'est avec lui qu'elle est devenue une star au dela du jazz...(un peu dommage ,parce que depuis elle joue avec çà ,et forcement ,c'est formaté et plus très original meme si sa voix est toujours superbe )...
sinon ,Love scenes ou aussi l'hommage a Nat king cole est chouette aussi...

8,99 chez amazon ,fonce....

Un Essentiel amazon.fr
Que cette grande jeune femme blonde et canadienne soit devenue pour une large audience "la" chanteuse de jazz de la fin du XXe siècle peut étonner à première vue. Mais dès la première écoute on doit admettre que Diana Krall mérite, sinon un tel intérêt médiatique et public, du moins une place de choix dans le panthéon du chant jazz. D'abord, c'est une authentique musicienne, pianiste douée qui connaît ses classiques - de Nat King Cole (auquel elle a rendu un fort bel hommage avec son propre trio) à Ahmad Jamal. Ensuite elle a côtoyé, et séduit par son talent, de vieux briscards tels que Ray Brown ou Jimmy Rowles qui ont vu défiler avant elle le gratin du swing vocal. Dans cet enregistrement, son premier avec une formation aussi étoffée, c'est sa voix qui est essentiellement mise en valeur et son timbre légèrement voilé, sa diction impeccable et l'émotion discrète qu'elle exprime la classent parmi les interprètes les plus convaincantes de ce répertoire d'un classicisme éprouvé. --Thierry Quénum

je connais thierry quenum ,j'ai fait une photo du légentaire batteur andrew cyrille ,pendant que quenum était en train de l'interviewé, il y a qq années...
mais on change de sujet ....


----------



## Freelancer (6 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> alors moi je te conseil sans hésiter le premier disque qu'elle a fait avec les cordes arrangés par Johnny Mendel:"When I look in your eyes"...
> ce disque est sorti en 1999 ,et c'est avec lui qu'elle est devenue une star au dela du jazz...


oui, il avait été ré-édité avec en morceau supplémentaire _Why Should I Care_, la chanson du film _Jugé Coupable_ de *Clint Eastwood*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oui, il avait été ré-édité avec en morceau supplémentaire _Why Should I Care_, la chanson du film _Jugé Coupable_ de *Clint Eastwood*




j'allais le dire ,c'est meme Clint lui meme ,grand amateur de jazz, qui a composé ce theme qui clot le CD de Diana ,ainsi que le film 

enfin ,réédité avec Why should i care je sais pas ,car j'ai acheté ce CD a sa sortie en aout 1999 ,et ce morceau y était deja :c'est un digipack que j'ai ...


----------



## Burzum (6 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je te conseil sans hésiter le premier disque qu'elle a fait avec les cordes arrangés par Johnny Mendel:"When I look in your eyes"...
> 8,99 chez amazon ,fonce....



Merci du conseil... Je suis en train de le télécharger sur l'ITMS.



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.


----------



## Freelancer (6 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'allais le dire ,c'est meme Clint lui meme ,grand amateur de jazz, qui a composé ce theme qui clot le CD de Diana ,ainsi que le film
> 
> enfin ,réédité avec Why should i care je sais pas ,car j'ai acheté ce CD a sa sortie en aout 1999 ,et ce morceau y était deja :c'est un digipack que j'ai ...


oui, sur le digipack que je possède, le morceau n'est signalé que par un autocollant. Aucune mention au dos ni même sur le cd. C'est pour celà que je me suis dit qu'il s'agissait d'une ré-édition. Mais il s'agit peut-être d'une ghost-track.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2006)

pour continuer ,puisque je parlais du batteur Andrew Cyrille ,j'ai remarqué que surle site drummer world, ils m'ont "piqué " la photo que j'ai prise il y a 6 ans... 
la noire et blanc ,ou il tient sa tete...

drummerworld

et donc pour finir ,ceux qui aiment la batterie peuvent aller sans pb visiter drummerworld.com ,ya des vidéos  QT ,c'est vraiment bien fait ...


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Février 2006)

ce soir je reste bloqué sur Noir Désir "En Public"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Quezako?:rose:


The Woodentops, ont sévit au milieu des 80's, avec le lumineux «Travelling Man» qui amenait sur la piste et les afficionadas de la Mano à ses débuts et les recalés du Violent Femmes, «Add It Up». A classer entre Inxs et Philipp Boa. :love: 


Là c'est Moon Martin, *Bad news*
Pur sucre des pistes, sous la lumière blanche...  :love:


----------



## r0m1 (6 Février 2006)

coucou à tous , je passe vite fait, et j'ai ré écouter l'intégrale de ben harper cette semaine, et notamment Burn to shine qui est pour moi l'album idéal, parfait pour les soirées entre potes, les voyages où l'on veut se relaxer, et même les petits moment intimes... bref une polyvalence qui lui permet d'être un album très complet... du pur bonheur pour les oreilles


----------



## macarel (7 Février 2006)

Là c'est Moon Martin, *Bad news*
Pur sucre des pistes, sous la lumière blanche...  :love: [/QUOTE]

Je l'ai joué pendant des années avec des versions de plus en plus "free" on va dire :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2006)

A l'envers à l'endroit... Live...:style:....


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je reste bloqué sur Noir Désir "En Public"




 :love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Boudiou, je ne connais pas. C'est quoi???


Kanye West est le nouveau golden boy du Hip Hop US. Producteur de talent pour Jay-Z, Mos Def, ... il se décide en 2003 à passer du côté obscur de la force et réalise son 1er album, the College Dropout (2004) 1er album et gros succès critique, pas encore publique.
2005, c'est Late Registration, et cette fois ca marche côté ventes mais aussi côté critiques ou l'album se retrouve dans tous les tops des magazines musicaux (inrocks, the wire, ...)

C'est un style très east-coast, avec énormément de samples (à ecouter Touch the Sky assez efficace basé sur un sample de Move on Up de Curtis Mayfield) et pas mal de basses. Bref du bon rap US.
 Une critique instructive ici.


----------



## teo (7 Février 2006)

ce matin difficile de me passer autre chose

Encore les oreilles qui sifflent mais, un dépucelage en règle :love:

*Bela Lugosi's Dead* de Bauhaus sur _Crackle_







Je n'en reviens pas encore 

Certains jours, les miracles sont aussi soudain qu'inattendus


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ce matin difficile de me passer autre chose
> 
> Encore les oreilles qui sifflent mais, un dépucelage en règle :love:
> 
> ...



Bataclan? Chanceux va.... :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Février 2006)

Bon "Kitsch"...


----------



## Patamach (7 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ce matin difficile de me passer autre chose
> 
> Encore les oreilles qui sifflent mais, un dépucelage en règle :love:
> 
> ...



Comment était le concert de ces vieilles gloires de la cold wave? 
J'aurai bien voulu y aller juste pour l'histoire ...


----------



## kisco (7 Février 2006)

en ce moment...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Certains jours, les miracles sont aussi soudain qu'inattendus


Il n'y a pas de miracles en ce monde. Il n'y a que des moments, très brefs, aussi précis que la conjonction des planètes, et, à ces moments-là, des rencontres.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

*****


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2006)

Ouah Doc !!! on tutoie les Anges là !!!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est meme Clint lui meme ,grand amateur de jazz, qui a composé ce theme qui clot le CD de Diana ,ainsi que le film




_Come on, make my day_


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ****


EDIT par moi-même  : Bon ben citation éditée à la demande de son auteur, donc mon post ne veut plus dire grand-chose... Mais est-ce bien nouveau


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2006)

Bon, fin du HS : 

Dead Can Dance, Sanvean


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Février 2006)

Se mettre en Z'appétit....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Février 2006)

Bon, je viens de faire le ménage dans iTunes en guise de petite pause. 
J'ai dégagé pas mal de trucs que j'ai depuis acquis en CD ou en Vinyle. Il y a aussi pas mal de doublons...
Et forcément, on retrouve de ces trucs 

Un petit "Power" des Temptations, :love: On le trouve dans la BO du très moyen Narco. Quel tube!!!
"Are you my Woman", des Chi-lites, à l'aube des 1970. 
Et une reprise de "I heard it trought the grapevine" de Marvin Gaye par le Creedance...


----------



## teo (7 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Bataclan? Chanceux va.... :love:



ouais, y'a encore 24h je pensais juste voir des amis genevois pour qu'ils me racontent autour d'une bière 

Maintenant je sais. Il a fallu que je vois pour entendre  

Merci Bauhaus :love:  Il est des rituels initiatiques.


*She's in parties*


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Février 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Février 2006)

Dukitapfor...


----------



## teo (7 Février 2006)

Je causerai du concert de Bauhaus dans Concerts et spectacles vus dernièrement dès que j'aurai un moment pour ça 
Ne vous attendez pas à de la littérature musicologique, j'y entrave que dalle, ça sera plutot au niveau feeling, comme d'hab'.

DocEvil quelle magnifique définition de ces moments divers vécus hier tout au long de la journée :love:   


Là c'est


----------



## steinway (7 Février 2006)

Gershwin :


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Février 2006)

*Le temps des cerises* J'aime beaucoup cette chanson. C'est sans aucun doute l'effet *Porco Rosso*


----------



## steinway (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> alors moi je te conseil sans hésiter le premier disque qu'elle a fait avec les cordes arrangés par Johnny Mendel:"When I look in your eyes"...


Burzum >
oui oui je suis d accord avec Sydney. c est un tres beau disque. le dvd au festival de jazz de Monteral est lui aussi excellent : *Live at the Montreal Jazz Festival







*


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2006)

j'aime bien ce disque, ça bouge pas mal


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Burzum >
> oui oui je suis d accord avec Sydney. c est un tres beau disque. le dvd au festival de jazz de Monteral est lui aussi excellent : *Live at the Montreal Jazz Festival
> 
> 
> ...



surtout la couv,hein ? 
mais j'ai enregistré çà il ya qq années, sur ARTE...
elle chante cry me a river ,et fly me to the moon?


----------



## HRych-man (7 Février 2006)




----------



## reineman (7 Février 2006)

mon disque de jazz progressif preféré.. entre le marteau sans maitre de pierre boulez et les  gymnopédies de satie, sur un texte dadaiste que n'aurait surement  pas renié henri michault.


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Burzum >
> oui oui je suis d accord avec Sydney. c est un tres beau disque. le dvd au festival de jazz de Monteral est lui aussi excellent :Live at the Montreal Jazz Festival




Merci  

Maintenant :


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2006)

hey Buz  tu vas a rouen ?


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> hey Buz  tu vas a rouen ?



Salut Ice ! Tout va comme tu veux ?

Et oui le 9 février à 20H30 il y a des chances que je sois au Trianon Transatlantique...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2006)

héhéhéhéhé   Fan vas !   .... oué tranquille sinon


----------



## Freelancer (7 Février 2006)

*The Source feat Candi Staton*, _You Got The Love_
un classique remixé un nombre incalculable de fois, mais les deux versions de Voyager sont incroyables, on navigue du côté de Massive Attack période Blue Lines, de Moby et Rob Dougan. Ce morceau prend toute sa dimension spirituelle.


----------



## Burzum (7 Février 2006)

Je passe à :


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

coldplay encore


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je passe à :




 :love:


----------



## steinway (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> surtout la couv,hein ?



y a de l idee


----------



## steinway (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai enregistré çà il ya qq années, sur ARTE...
> elle chante cry me a river ,et fly me to the moon?



ce dvd a ete enregistre le 29 juin 2004

tu penses a celui la :


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Février 2006)

Concertos pour piano de *Maurice Ravel* par* Samson François* !

Superbe enregistrement par un pianiste exceptionnelun type qui se ruinait la santé en allant boire des coups pour écouter les meilleurs jazzmen en concert sur Paris et qui rentrait à l'aube alors qu'il donnait un concert le soir même salle Pleyel ne peut pas être mauvais
*Samson François* dans Ravel, Chopin, Beethoven, Bach ou Prokofiev c'est tout simplement exquis!


----------



## steinway (7 Février 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Concertos pour piano de *Maurice Ravel* par* Samson François* !
> 
> Superbe enregistrement par un pianiste exceptionnelun type qui se ruinait la santé en allant boire des coups pour écouter les meilleurs jazzmen en concert sur Paris et qui rentrait à l'aube alors qu'il donnait un concert le soir même salle Pleyel ne peut pas être mauvais
> *Samson François* dans Ravel, Chopin, Beethoven, Bach ou Prokofiev c'est tout simplement exquis!



EXCEPTIONNEL !!!

le concerto en sol (ca me rapelle des souvenirs, et ca ne me rajeunit pas...) et la main gauche par Samson inimitable. le 2e mouvement du concerto en sol est tres tres beau. Samson etait superbe dans Ravel (quand il n avait rien bu ou qu il ne s etait rien injecte...)
ses Chopin sont aussi tres beaux !!!


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Février 2006)

Puisqu'on est entre soi






Un des plus grands pianistes de tous les temps, méconnu, qui a peu joué à l'ouest mais un génie.

Il y a un sublime disque enregistré en concert (Harmonia Mundi des années 80), avec une sonate de Schubert (n°21 D960) et des lieds de Schubert transcrits par Franz Liszt qui dépasse l'entendement :love:
Introuvable j'imagine mais quelle classe, quelle humanité, quelle pureté généreuse


----------



## Warflo (7 Février 2006)

Franz ou Joseph Schubert


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant :



Tiens,...à force de le voir errer en ces territoires depuis quelques jours j'ai remis la main sur celui-ci: 






 :love: 


En cherchant encore un peu, je suis certain de remettre la main sur L'ascenseur de 22h43...  :love: 


_Attention, attention, la concierge se trouve
Actuellement dans l'escalier
Mais comme elle ne le sait pas
Vous êtes priés de ne pas la déranger

J'arriverai par l'ascenseur de 22 h 43
En provenance de Babylone
Les quais seront encombrés de pendus
Laissant claquer leurs mâchoires dans le vent
En guise de discours de bienvenue..._


----------



## toys (8 Février 2006)

le dernier diam's.

dans ma bulle.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Février 2006)

Faut bien emmerger...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Février 2006)

-----------------


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien emmerger...




_I'm gonna win in sin city_


----------



## IceandFire (8 Février 2006)

J'ADORE : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



     :love:


----------



## Patamach (8 Février 2006)

De la pop malicieuse.
Pas une révolution en soi mais assez plaisant à ecouter quand un rayon de soleil vient vous lecher l'epiderme apres une hibernation prolongée.
Assez proche de Phoenix pour l'etiquette. Des stars au Japon a ce qu'il parait (groupe de Rouen!)






:style:


----------



## richard-deux (8 Février 2006)




----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

Le cd 2 de :







C'est de la balle !!!    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> De la pop malicieuse.
> Pas une révolution en soi mais assez plaisant à ecouter quand un rayon de soleil vient vous lecher l'epiderme apres une hibernation prolongée.
> Assez proche de Phoenix pour l'etiquette. Des stars au Japon a ce qu'il parait (groupe de Rouen!)
> 
> ...




oui mais tu sais au japon ils sont très fans


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> ce dvd a ete enregistre le 29 juin 2004
> 
> tu penses a celui la :



ah surement...
hmm ,cry me a river...
:love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Février 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Concertos pour piano de *Maurice Ravel* par* Samson François* !
> 
> Superbe enregistrement par un pianiste exceptionnelun type qui se ruinait la santé en allant boire des coups pour écouter les meilleurs jazzmen en concert sur Paris et qui rentrait à l'aube alors qu'il donnait un concert le soir même salle Pleyel ne peut pas être mauvais
> *Samson François* dans Ravel, Chopin, Beethoven, Bach ou Prokofiev c'est tout simplement exquis!



tiens je savais pas ...
je savais que Toscanini ,dans les années, 40 est arrivé en retard pour un concert qu'il dirigeait dans une salle préstigieuse de NY ,parce qu'il était fasciné par Art Tatum qu'il écoutait dans un club de jazz ...
les musiciens classiques ont souvent essayé de percer les secrets des génies du jazz !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> De la pop malicieuse.
> Pas une révolution en soi mais assez plaisant à ecouter quand un rayon de soleil vient vous lecher l'epiderme apres une hibernation prolongée.
> Assez proche de Phoenix pour l'etiquette. Des stars au Japon a ce qu'il parait (groupe de Rouen!)
> 
> ...


J'aime beaucoup... petite préférence pour leur album "Wallpaper For The Soul"... 

De mon côté c'est ça :


----------



## macarel (8 Février 2006)

J'ai mis "Talking to strangers" by Shemekia Copeland sur (bèn oui) "Talking to strangers" :love:


----------



## .Steff (8 Février 2006)




----------



## etudiant69 (8 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

:love:


----------



## teo (8 Février 2006)

*Stop! In the name of love* de _Diana Ross & the Supremes sur Greatest hits_

*Horsepower* de CJ Bolland sur _Kiss 90 FM Serious Rave Anthems Volume 1_

*I feel love (Monster mix)* de Donna Summer sur _I feel love (Single)_

*Love locked out* de Patti Wicks sur _Love locked out_

*Stepback* de Slam sur _Anthology Soma 10/1_

*(White man) in Hammersmith Palais* de The Clash sur _From here to eternity (Live)_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

*Numb* de Linkin Park  :love:


----------



## macarel (8 Février 2006)

Brian Ferry  'anciien de Roxy Music) "Let's stick together" J'avais pas entendu depuis un moment, je le recommande fortement pour un petit moment perdu :love:


----------



## HRych-man (8 Février 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Brian Ferry  'anciien de Roxy Music) "Let's stick together" J'avais pas entendu depuis un moment, je le recommande fortement pour un petit moment perdu :love:



 :love:  

Sur le même album: *Sea Breezes* :love:


----------



## Patamach (8 Février 2006)

Deux tueries:













:style:


----------



## macarel (8 Février 2006)

Pour rester dans le bon chemin: Lou Reed avec "Heroin" sur "Rock and Roll Animal" (live).
Avec une "solo" du guitariste rhytmique qui me plait beaucoup :love:


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (8 Février 2006)

il fait de la pub pour SFR il doit palper grave le bougre  !!!


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> il fait de la pub pour SFR il doit palper grave le bougre  !!!



C'est clair !!! j'ai trop halluciné quand j'ai vu la pub hier soir, néanmoins ça reste Iggy...


----------



## macarel (8 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>


suis plus de la "génération" Lust for life


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> suis plus de la "génération" Lust for life



Est-ce que la musique est une question de génération ou de goût ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que la musique est une question de génération ou de goût ?









Il nous faudrait peut-être l'avis de Billy...


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Il nous faudrait peut-être l'avis de Billy...



C'est ton idol(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton idol(e) ?




     

Allez, là c'est MXD avec son *B-Trial*  . Déjà proposé il y a peu, mais bon... :love:


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)

Un petit dernier pour préparer la nuit tout en douceur :


----------



## IceandFire (8 Février 2006)

c'était bon quand même.... :love:  :king: :style:


----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

Celui là ne prépare pas forcement la nuit en douceur, mais il n'en est pas moins excellent il me semble


----------



## Stargazer (8 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Celui là ne prépare pas forcement la nuit en douceur, mais il n'en est pas moins excellent il me semble




Excellent choix !


----------



## toys (9 Février 2006)

alicia keys  the diary of alicia keys (enregistré en françe monsieur dame)


----------



## ikiki (9 Février 2006)

Rien à dire, juste à écouter... 







Disparition précoce, à 27 ans, tout comme Hendrix, Morrison, Cobain...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Février 2006)

AC/DC à Paris 1980...:rateau: :modo: :hosto:  Le Film!


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

Avec une version de *One* différente de celle de *U2*


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Excellent choix !





Je confirme :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2006)

Là......


----------



## Patamach (9 Février 2006)

Dés l'aube les guitares crient et les dents grincent ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Février 2006)

Merci, Bob Gruen!  Grand Moment de WaukEnWaul!!!!!:king: :style:


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Avec une version de *One* différente de celle de *U2*




Et la version de *Personal Jesus* est absolument terrible. On pourrait croire que c'est l'original 


là c'est *Everyday* de Kim English sur _Queer As Folk US - Season 2_

*Spunk* de Greek Buck, le générique de Queer As Folk US, premières saisons. Supervitaminé :love:

***** me harder (Thunderpuss club mix)* de Thunderpuss sur _Queer As Folk_

*Train* de Goldfrapp sur _Queer As Folk  US - Season 4_


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2006)

Robert Wyatt "Rock Button", on en a parlé déjà je crois :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Robert Wyatt "Rock Button", on en a parlé déjà je crois :love:


ça fait partie des albums qui reviennent souvent... 
Comme les Johnny Cash, les Jeff Beck, et autres...

Maintenant, c'est l'excellent Deadringer de Rjd2.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et la version de *Personal Jesus* est absolument terrible. On pourrait croire que c'est l'original
> 
> (...)



Pourquoi,  il existe une autre version de cette chanson?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Là c'est Ravel et Bach. _Pavane pour une infante défunte, Jardin féerique_ et _Sicilienne_ du concerto en ré mineur BWV 596 (transcription pour piano interprétée par Alexandre Tharaud).













P.S. : Pour Bach, copier l'URL et l'ouvrir dans RealPlayer.


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2006)

Fleedwood Mac (tiens  ) avec "Albatros" sur "Fleedwood Mac", mon dieu que c'est vieux :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Février 2006)

Doc Evil, 
Décidemment, je n'y arrive pas. La musique classique ne rentre pas dans mes habitudes d'écoutes. 
Je ne comprends pas. 

Les prochains de la playlist :

DJ Shadow, *endtroducing*
Electrelane, *The power out*
Et une petite série de cette magnifique chanson _Stella by starlight_
interprétée par :
Frank Sinatra à la fin des années 40
Bill Evans en 1963
Miles Davis en 1958
Herbie Hancock
Ray Charles

J'adore cette chanson, j'ai réussi à trouver 16 versions différentes... :love:, Toutes magnifiques.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Deux morceaux de Bach (parmi tant d'autres) qui me donnent à la fois une idée de la perfection et un sentiment de vertige : le Presto du concerto brandebourgeois n° 4 en sol majeur et le premier mouvement (Allegro) du concerto n°5 en ré majeur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Doc Evil,
> Décidemment, je n'y arrive pas. La musique classique ne rentre pas dans mes habitudes d'écoutes.
> Je ne comprends pas.


Il n'y a pas grand chose à comprendre, si ce n'est peut-être que la musique classique est avant tout... de la musique. Il ne faut pas être trop respectueux, ne pas se complexer et se laisser porter.


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

Pour le classique c'est particulier, je m'y remet petit à petit, en association avec des souvenirs de petit, quand mon père écoutait ses vinyls.
Une constante apaisante sur mon popod ces derniers mois:
_Andante con moto_ de Franz Schubert sur _Complete trios_

Sinon, JS Bach et ses grandes orgues, WA Mozart et son Requiem, Claude Debussy et ses Préludes, Arvo Pärt et Alina.
Les vibrations de la musique classique en concert sont étranges, apaisement et bien-être. Même plénitude que quand je passe une nuit à danser.


*One more time*de Roy Orbison sur _The Essential Sun Years_

*Easy To Love* de Sarah Vaughan sur _After Hours_

*Mama Don't Smoke* de Bran Van 3000 sur _Glee_

*One * de Johnny Cash sur _American 3 - Solitary Man_

*Personal Jesus* de Johnny Cash sur _American 4 - The man comes around_

*Personal Jesus* et *World in my eyes* de Depeche Mode sur _Violator_

C'est révision avant le 21 février maintenant  je vais exploser mes compteurs last.fm je sens


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2006)

Pour commencer mon weekend   
"The Joker" de  Steve Miller Band.


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

avant popod dans le bus...


*You keep me hanging on* de Diana Ross & the Supremes sur _Gold_


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## steinway (9 Février 2006)

Sydney, ca devrait te plaire :


----------



## macarel (9 Février 2006)

pendant que je cherche une solution d'un problème de math pour ma fille: Robert Fripp (ex King Crimson, copain de Eno, Bowie etc., guitariste innovant sur des guitares synthé avant l'heure)and Andy Summers (Police) sur Bewitched. (ça calme pour les maths)  :love: :love:


----------



## Freelancer (9 Février 2006)

les chansons sont bonnes, la voix de petite fille est mise en valeur, la prod est un recyclage du meilleur des années 60.
_Be My Baby_ est une merveille de pop insouciante, avec les *Supremes* dans le viseur, en boucle dans le popod.
Que c'est bon d'avoir le coeur léger, ça ne m'était pas arrivé depuis 4 ans.


----------



## Burzum (9 Février 2006)

Suivi de :






AAAhhhhhhh Gwen....






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> les chansons sont bonnes, la voix de petite fille est mise en valeur, la prod est un recyclage du meilleur des années 60.
> _Be My Baby_ est une merveille de pop insouciante, avec les *Supremes* dans le viseur, en boucle dans le popod.
> Que c'est bon d'avoir le coeur léger, ça ne m'était pas arrivé depuis 4 ans.



Joe le taaaaxi ,C saaaa vie...lol

çà me rappelle Antoine Decaunes, le meilleur de NPA ,kan il é déguisé en fou ,et ki di a Vanessa :
ohhh ,la grande soeur de Jordi ...vous au moins y vous écouteras :dites lui de fermer sa gueuuuuuuuuule !!!!"


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Deux morceaux de Bach (parmi tant d'autres) qui me donnent à la fois une idée de la perfection et un sentiment de vertige : le Presto du concerto brandebourgeois n° 4 en sol majeur et le premier mouvement (Allegro) du concerto n°5 en ré majeur.


Je sais pas si je l'ai déjà dit, mais les "suites pour violoncelle de Bach" (je les ai par Rostropovitch); c'est pas mal à pleurer aussi...

Je préfère ces oeuvres plus intimistes plutôt que les concertos (ou concerti?) en général.


----------



## .Steff (9 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Joe le taaaaxi ,C saaaa vie...lol
> 
> çà me rappelle Antoine Decaunes, le meilleur de NPA ,kan il é déguisé en fou ,et ki di a Vanessa :
> ohhh ,la grande soeur de Jordi ...vous au moins y vous écouteras :dites lui de fermer sa gueuuuuuuuuule !!!!"


héhé ouais ca ca a fait scandale à l'époque.Qu'est ce que c'était bon NPA!!!


----------



## teo (9 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Joe le taaaaxi ,C saaaa vie...lol
> 
> çà me rappelle Antoine Decaunes, le meilleur de NPA ,kan il é déguisé en fou ,et ki di a Vanessa :
> ohhh ,la grande soeur de Jordi ...vous au moins y vous écouteras :dites lui de fermer sa gueuuuuuuuuule !!!!"




Son album avec Serge Gainsbourg a largement rattrapé tout ce qu'elle avait pu faire avant 

Là des petits morceau courts avant d'aller se coucher

*Enola gay (reprise OMD)* de Depeche Mode sur _Think different (Bootleg unreleased)_
C'est "album" est une vraie rigolade, fin de beuveries à l'hôtel, dénichée par hasard dans un shop. Gore est bourré et le son pourri mais c'est une vraie joie :love: 

*La Rock 01* de Vitalic sur _On the road_

*Jésus révolution* des Poppies sur _Poppies_
Une merveille de candeur 70's


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Février 2006)

J'avais commencé par du FooFighters mais ça tapait trop pour le matin et puis j'ai mis un Muse... mais toujours pas, nan trop speed...:hein: 
Bon finalement, hein, ça sera :


----------



## samoussa (10 Février 2006)




----------



## macarel (10 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> J'avais commencé par du FooFighters mais ça tapait trop pour le matin et puis j'ai mis un Muse... mais toujours pas, nan trop speed...:hein:
> Bon finalement, hein, ça sera :


Et ça fait quoi comme musique, un petit carrée bleu avec un point d'interogation ?:rose: :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (10 Février 2006)

En ce moment:






*Dead Bees On Cake-David Sylvian *


----------



## teo (10 Février 2006)

une série étonnante

*You are my lucky star (Finale)* de Gene Kelly & Debbie Reynolds sur _Singing in the rain_

*Happy Place* de Jesus & Mary Chain sur _Barbed Wire Kisses_

*Dream a little dream of me* de Doris Day sur _Daydreaming_

*There is a Ghost* de Marianne Faithfull sur _Before the poison_

*Enola Gay* sur Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark sur _The OMD Singles_


----------



## Burzum (10 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> une série étonnante
> 
> *You are my lucky star (Finale)* de Gene Kelly & Debbie Reynolds sur _Singing in the rain_
> 
> ...


Ben tu vois quand tu veux que tu écoutes des bons trucs.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Mais que diable foutait-il à la cave?  






:love:


----------



## teo (10 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois quand tu veux que tu écoutes des bons trucs.  :love:




Je sais, la preuve     :love:

*J'attendrai* de Dalida sur _Les Années Orlando_ je sais... quel programme  j'aime cette femme. 20 ans ?

*French kiss (How's your evening so far) feat. Josh Wink* de Lil Louis sur _French Kiss Flavour_

Une version _supercharged_ du FK, moins sensuelle que l'original, mais ça gémit bien quand même dans les coins sombres. Une vraie petite bombe anglaise


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Février 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2006)

*Cachez cette fenêtre*
dont je ne saurais sauter


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Février 2006)

ENFIIIIIIN  

il est trop bien :


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

Je suis assez dingue des B.O de films.
Dans les dernières sympas (le film etait assez top aussi je dois dire), voici celle-ci je vous la conseille


----------



## teo (10 Février 2006)

Série non aléatoire

Björk

*Bachelorette* sur _Homogenic_

*You Only Live Twice* sur _Shaken And Stirred_

*Overture* sur _SelmaSongs, music from Dancer in the dark_

*Big time sensuality* sur _Debut_


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2006)

:love:  :king: :style: encore & encore et toujours...


----------



## teo (10 Février 2006)

*She believes in me* de Oedipussy _Repérages Couleur3 1994 Vol. 9_ :love:

*The sound in your eyes* de The Young Gods sur _Second nature_ 

*Ruthless Gravity* de Craig Armstrong sur _As If to Nothing_  :love: 

*Fade to grey* de Visage sur _Fade To Gray, The Best Of Visage_  

*Le brasier* de Etienne Daho sur _Corps et armes_




> Devenir gris
> Devenir gris
> 
> One man on a lonely platform
> ...









J'ai du écouter ce morceau un nombre de fois astronomique


----------



## steinway (10 Février 2006)

Keith :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Keith :




et celui là?





l'art pianistique a son apogée :voyage du piano romantique à la musique contemporaine ,de Bach a la pulsation swinguante du jazz ...
Keith Jarrett est décidement LE pianiste majeur .
n'en déplaise à certains ,de par son génie et ses capacités à évoluer dans tous les genres avec autant d'inspiration ,et ce sans se répeter ,et en transcendant les dits genres pour en faire une musique unique ,Jarrett est plus grand que Bill Evans lui meme ...
Bill Evans ,immense dans son style mais pas au delà...
bravo a toi Steinway !je lache un com !

ah mince ,jpeux pas tlacher de coms ,jten ai deja lacher l'autre fois !
sorry le forum me dit que jdois en lacher a un autre!


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2006)




----------



## reineman (10 Février 2006)

en ce moment, j'écoute du Rouge-Gorge, l'abum 'Cui- cui' en direct live tous les jours sous ma fenetre...en ce moment, il interprete la goualante du male en rut.


----------



## Freelancer (10 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



:love: :love: :love: 
_Johnny Come Home, Suspicious minds,_ avec *Jimmy Sommerville* qui gémit dans les choeurs,_ I'm Not The Man I Used To Be _, _Ever Fallen In Love_...
Le chanteur, *Roland Gift*, qui a joué dans _Sammy et Rosie s'envoient en l'air_ de *Stephen Frears* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui :
*Cabaret Voltaire* : Plasticity (*****)
*Pierre Henry* : ...remixe sa Xeme Symphonie (****.)
*Air* : Premiers Symptômes (****.)
*Lester Young & Teddy Wilson* : Pres and Teddy (****.)
*Jondi & Spesh* : ... Loöq radio (septembre/octobre/novembre/décembre 2005) (***..)
*Harold Budd & Robin Guthrie* : Music from the Film Mysterious Skin (*****)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2006)

pour se remettre d'une bonne grosse semaine de merde...


----------



## steinway (10 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et celui là?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui il est exceptionnel ce gars


----------



## steinway (10 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah mince ,jpeux pas tlacher de coms ,jten ai deja lacher l'autre fois !
> sorry le forum me dit que jdois en lacher a un autre!



pas mieux :

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.


----------



## steinway (10 Février 2006)

sinon ici je ressors un enregistrement que je n avais pas ecoute depuis des lustres


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> sinon ici je ressors un enregistrement que je n avais pas ecoute depuis des lustres



=> Pierre Boulez ! c'est un appel ?   

Sinon en parlant de Keith Jarrett, j'ai un gros faible pour celui là :


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :king: :style: encore & encore et toujours...



A ouais c'est exellent ça ! toute notre jeunesse...hahah !


----------



## macarel (10 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A ouais c'est exellent ça ! toute notre jeunesse...hahah !


ça depaend pour qui hein   :love:


----------



## KARL40 (10 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> pour se remettre d'une bonne grosse semaine de merde...



Cela fait toujours plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à en avoir eu marre cette semaine 
 

Alors pour la peine ...


----------



## macarel (10 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> pour se remettre d'une bonne grosse semaine de merde...


ouf, elle était dure alors ta semaine, mais bon choix


----------



## steinway (10 Février 2006)

messiaen :


----------



## steinway (10 Février 2006)

tout en douceur :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

:love: Cocteau Twins :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> => Pierre Boulez ! c'est un appel ?
> 
> Sinon en parlant de Keith Jarrett, j'ai un gros faible pour celui là :



bien bien bien...
 Mahler j'aime bien la premiere ,Titan .
savez vous que le mouvement lent joué par les contrebasses,c'est frere jacques en mineur? c'est étonnant...

ah ,sinon je reviens pile du concert de Clarika ,dans un autre genre ,évidement...


----------



## Freelancer (10 Février 2006)

J'avais jugé l'album un peu durement lorsque je l'avais acheté il y a quelques mois. Et puis j'ai écouté à nouveau _Analogue_, _Celice_ et_ Halfway Throught The Tour_, et je ne peux plus m'en passer.
Surtout _Halfway Throught The Tour_, une espèce de bouillie sonore et mélodique assez proche de ce que peut faire _Arcade Fire_. Bref du bon, malgré une fin d'album plus acoustique qui ne m'emballe pas trop


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> => Pierre Boulez ! c'est un appel ?
> 
> Sinon en parlant de Keith Jarrett, j'ai un gros faible pour celui là :



vui vui ...
bah ,je sais pas quoi dire ,moi ,les enregistrements du standard trio ,y en a  au moins 25 CD ,depuis plus de 20 ans ,je les ai tous ,je connais certains solos par coeur ...que dire ...
pour moi ,ils se valent tous ...
et voir ce trio mythique pour la premiere fois a Juan en juillet 2004 puis une seconde fois l'été dernier ,c'est dans ma mémoire pour toute ma vie !


----------



## Korzibsky (11 Février 2006)

Ben, là, ce sont les dermières acquisitions (attendues depuis longtemps)




"Kugutsuuta ura mite chiru", "Kugutsuuta aratayo ni kamutsudo hite", et "Tohokami emi tame" de Kenji Kawaii sont les suites du thème de Ghost in the shell' #1. 
"The Doll house" 1& 2 reprennent des thèmes de gamelan. "Kugutsuuta kagirohi ha yomi ni mata muto" reprend les thèmes précedents dans une apothéose à frémir. 
"Attack The Wakabayashi" arrache tout.
il y a même une reprise dans l'album..  





'Cyberbird" et "Rise" de Yoko Kanno sont de pure beauté. Et les morceaux de jazz comme "3Tops" sont à tomber.

Yoko Kanno et Kenji Kawaii méritent d'être connus.
En bref :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Février 2006)

Salut Teo  The Man With X-ray Eyes :style:


----------



## steinway (11 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> vui vui ...
> bah ,je sais pas quoi dire ,moi ,les enregistrements du standard trio ,y en a  au moins 25 CD ,depuis plus de 20 ans ,je les ai tous ,je connais certains solos par coeur ...que dire ...
> pour moi ,ils se valent tous ...
> et voir ce trio mythique pour la premiere fois a Juan en juillet 2004 puis une seconde fois l'été dernier ,c'est dans ma mémoire pour toute ma vie !



si tu devais conseiller 3 ou 4 disques ca serait quoi ?


----------



## steinway (11 Février 2006)

pas mal meme si je prefere Rubinstein :


----------



## macarel (11 Février 2006)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Salut Teo  The Man With X-ray Eyes :style:


t'es branché uniquement musique "Bauhaus" ou aussi l"original" (école de design avec des artistes Paul Klee, Mies va Rohe (architecte), Gropius etc..) Juste par curiosité


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Février 2006)

A son époque... mais ça fait déjà un bout de temps, j'avais eu le plaisir d'aller écouter Salle Pleyel à Paris, Samson François qui interprétait merveilleusement bien Chopin.


----------



## Burzum (11 Février 2006)




----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (11 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> t'es branché uniquement musique "Bauhaus" ou aussi l"original" (école de design avec des artistes Paul Klee, Mies va Rohe (architecte), Gropius etc..) Juste par curiosité




Aussi l"original"!  http://www.bauhaus.de/english/


----------



## Burzum (11 Février 2006)




----------



## NEO@MATRIX (11 Février 2006)

Dissolved Girl * Mezzanine * Massive Attack


----------



## Patamach (11 Février 2006)

Ideal quand il fait beau.
Fela Kuti, le roi Afriquain.











:style:


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ideal quand il fait beau.
> Fela Kuti, le roi Afriquain.
> 
> 
> ...



Zombie o Zooombie, Zombie


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2006)

En ce moment Any Way You Want It de *Journey*:love:

Edit: Maintenant Kryptonite de *Three Doors Down *


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2006)

Televison, the drug of a nation,
Breeding ignorance and feeding radiation


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> si tu devais conseiller 3 ou 4 disques ca serait quoi ?



ben tous....lol 

naon sérieux mon tiercé allez :

1985 Standard live EXCEPTIONNEL

1994 le coffret de 6 CD au Blue Note de NYC ,EXCEPTIONNEL (bon ya 6 CD hein ?mais ils les faut tous et ils se vendent pas séparés mais C géniaaaaal)
je crois l'avoir deja dit ya longtemps ,mais ce coffret contient entre autre une géniale version des feuilles mortes ,a tomber par terre :elle dure 26 min ,je crois que je n'ai jamais entendu une telle invention mélodique dans aucune autre musique...çà n'arrete pas ,c'est hallucinant...Keith etait certainement la au sommet ,meme s'il égal aujourd'hui ce qu'il a pu faire alors...maisle trio etait plus homogene...
dans les derniers disques live et concerts auquel j'ai assisté ,c'est Keith devant et Gary et Jack qui assument (fort bien ) leur role d'accompagnateur...mais bo nc'est un autre débat ,quand on sait l'immense musicien qu'est Jack de Johnette ,on est parfois frusté qu'il ne se livre pas plus dans le standard trio...

et peut etre le choix du coeur:le live a Antibes en 2002 ,parce que C juan les pins ,parce qu'il pleuvait ,parce que GT au meme endroit 2 et 3 ans apres ,parce que c'est beau ,inventif ,ca n'arrete pas ,les idées mélodiques coulent des doigts de Keith comme une source intarrissable...

voila


----------



## Burzum (11 Février 2006)




----------



## teo (11 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> t'es branché uniquement musique "Bauhaus" ou aussi l"original" (école de design avec des artistes Paul Klee, Mies va Rohe (architecte), Gropius etc..) Juste par curiosité



Depuis mes 17 ans je suis tombé sur le Constructivisme russe, Bauhaus, dada, la typographie/style suisse et j'ai du mal à trouver mieux.
J'ai découvert Bauhaus le groupe, à peu près à la même époque, même si j'accrochais plus à l'époque avec Cure et Indochine qu'avec la bande à Murphy. Question de facilité je pense 


Là, je me fais une série Felix Da Housecat avec A Bugged In/Out Mix, Kittenz And Thee Glitz...


----------



## teo (11 Février 2006)

A toutes les Alice qui se reconnaitront 

Au _Zèbre_ en décembre il l'a faite avec Anna, car il avait une charmante Anna face à lui.

*Alice* de Jérémie Kisling sur _Le Ours_


----------



## steinway (11 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ben tous....lol
> 
> naon sérieux mon tiercé allez :
> 
> ...



merci !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me fais une série Felix Da Housecat avec A Bugged In/Out Mix, Kittenz And Thee Glitz...




*Dans mes bras camarade !*
C'est du tout bon tout ça ! 



:love:



Les albums mix sont un genre que je n'affectionne pas particulièrement. Toutefois celui-ci est en tout points excellent. On s'emmerde pas une seconde

Découverte récente, Misch Masch de Tiefschwarz, double cd, du bon, du tout bon également qui passe comme une lettre à la poste.


----------



## Patamach (11 Février 2006)

Sorti sur DFA (label de LCD Soudsystem):  			 			*Delia Gonzalez & Gavin Russom *- _The Days Of Mars_
La musique est electronique, repetitive, hypnotique (4 morceaux de 15mn) et me rapelle par certains aspects les groupes allemands planants des 70s (Ash Ra Temple) et plus recemment Boards Of Canada.
Pas chiant (rare dans le genre) et vraiment efficace.







:style:


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (12 Février 2006)

en ce moment


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

J'adore Lavilliers en général, mais cet album est d'une puissance telle que je le conseille même à ceux qui ne l'aprécie pas trop


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2006)

alors ce trianon transatlantique ?


----------



## Philippe (12 Février 2006)

Ce matin j'étais dans la voiture, et il y avait à la radio une émission spéciale consacrée à Johnny Cash, à l'occasion de la sortie d'un film qui lui est consacré.
Johnny Cash est un artiste que je n'avais jamais écouté. Sans trop savoir pourquoi, peut-être parce que son nom est associé dans mon esprit à la musique country, un genre que je n'apprécie pas vraiment.
Je n'ai entendu que la fin de l'émission, et j'ai entendu 3 titres : _One_ (d'après le titre des U2), _In my Life_ (une reprise de Lennon) et _Hurt_, une autre reprise.
 
J'ai été soufflé...
Envie de connître mieux...
D'autres titres à écouter en priorité ?
Merci d'avance !
Ph.


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> alors ce trianon transatlantique ?



   
:love: :love: :love: 
Mais je suis peut-être un peu partial...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2006)

ya eu un incident parait t'il ??? un fou qui à crié dans la salle...??


----------



## yvos (12 Février 2006)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus car j'ai décroché assez vite (après wowee zowee), mais j'adore cet album, leur premier, de Pavement :love:


----------



## teo (12 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin j'étais dans la voiture, et il y avait à la radio une émission spéciale consacrée à Johnny Cash, à l'occasion de la sortie d'un film qui lui est consacré.
> Johnny Cash est un artiste que je n'avais jamais écouté. Sans trop savoir pourquoi, peut-être parce que son nom est associé dans mon esprit à la musique country, un genre que je n'apprécie pas vraiment.
> Je n'ai entendu que la fin de l'émission, et j'ai entendu 3 titres : _One_ (d'après le titre des U2), _In my Life_ (une reprise de Lennon) et _Hurt_, une autre reprise.
> 
> ...



Je suis un peu pareil que toi, je connais 2-3 titres, je veux bien des idées pour bien commencer à le connaitre  Des connaisseurs ?

Là, deux perles:
*I did it for Alfie* de Chumbawamba sur _Un_ :love: 

*Rendez-vous courtois* de Jérémie Kisling sur _Le Ours_ une belle manière de jouer sur la langue. De quoi faire aimer les belles dames...






_MP: Burzum: c'est quel disque ?_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2006)

*Là, c'est Versus*
sur l'album Barb4ry d'Ez3kiel.

Un morceau à vous faire aimer le monde de fraternité et de progrès dans lequel nous évoluons


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

*Anatomic*





ainsi que les précèdents albums :love:​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Février 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> *Anatomic*
> 
> (...)
> ainsi que les précèdents albums :love:​


J'ai les deux premiers, qui sont excellents... Je trouve pas le troisième super. 

Maintenant :


----------



## Freelancer (12 Février 2006)

*Tiga* - _Sexor_
très pop, très electro, très sexe, très dansant, très :love:



			
				You Gonna Want Me a dit:
			
		

> I know
> You gonna want me
> But when you want me
> It might be...
> A different story


----------



## Stargazer (12 Février 2006)

Bon là c'est


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## steinway (12 Février 2006)

un demi-Dieu ?


----------



## Philippe (12 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là, c'est Versus*
> sur l'album Barb4ry d'Ez3kiel.
> Un morceau à vous faire aimer le monde de fraternité et de progrès dans lequel nous évoluons


Oui, c'est beau, la fraternité.


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ya eu un incident parait t'il ??? un fou qui à crié dans la salle...??



Il paraît, c'est ce qu'un copain m'a dit quand je suis revenu dans la salle. J'ai dû m'absenter du concert un petit moment suite à un besoin urgent de prendre l'air... Apéro vraiment trop chargé...


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (12 Février 2006)

Les Fatals Picards aussi. Goldorack est mort. En boucle :love: :love: 


> La calendre est super enfoncée, et la peinture a bien morflé,
> Le moteur gauche s'est fait la malle. On dirait un kart à pédales !
> Comment j'vais dire ça à papa, au centre ils voudront plus de moi,
> Le rétro gauche est tout pété, et les planitrons sont tombés.
> ...


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

Je passe à :






Colle parfaitement à mon état d'esprit.


----------



## teo (13 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> *Tiga* - _Sexor_
> très pop, très electro, très sexe, très dansant, très :love:



un "p'tit gars" quoi 

Je devrais l'acheter cette semaine, entre le Prince et le Llorca :love:

Là c'est _The world won't listen_, des Smiths






_PS: Freelancer, y'a pas de c à Goldorak (pffff.... tout une éducation à refaire  )_


----------



## Patamach (13 Février 2006)

[FONT=&quot]Avec la sortie du film Walk the Line, Johnny Cash est depuis qqs semaines sous les feux de l'actualité. 
Un artiste qui va bien au dela de la sphère Country et qui a influencé par sa générosité, sa sincérité, sa voix grave envoutante et son style de guitare basique mais poignant des artistes aussi divers que les Beastie Boys (!), Springsteen, Nick Cave ou bien même Depeche Mode (il fait d'ailleurs une reprise de Personal Jesus)

 Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du sieur mais qqs albums me semblent plus qu'interessants:

 Tout d'abord ses derniers albums réalisé sous la houlette de Rick Rubin qui a convaincu Cash de revenir sur le devant de la scène en réalisant des albums epurés et simples, voix grave et cassée mise en avant, qqs guitares, des reprises bien senties (à ecouter One de U2) et basta: superbe et poignant d'un bout à l'autre quand on sait que Cash était au bord de la mort quand il a réalisé ces 4 albums.

 --> *American I, II, III et IV*

 American IV:






 Tout ce qui précède cette période est bcp plus floue pour moi. Je connais deux albums: *At San Quentin* (live enregistré en prison en 69, assez intense) et l'innevitable best of incluant peut être son plus grand tube, l'imparable et superbe *Ring of Fire*.

 Merci Mr Cash d'avoir accompagné mes moments de solitude avec vos chansons. Je me sentais un peu moins seul à vos côtés. 
 





 [/FONT]


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Février 2006)

En ce moment.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2006)

Là, j'écoute ça en podcast... et ça apparaît dans mes stats audioscrobler


----------



## teo (13 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Avec la sortie du film Walk the Line, Johnny Cash est depuis qqs semaines sous les feux de l'actualité.
> Un artiste qui va bien au dela de la sphère Country et qui a influencé par sa générosité, sa sincérité, sa voix grave envoutante et son style de guitare basique mais poignant des artistes aussi divers que les Beastie Boys (!), Springsteen, Nick Cave ou bien même Depeche Mode (il fait d'ailleurs une reprise de Personal Jesus)
> 
> Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du sieur mais qqs albums me semblent plus qu'interessants:
> ...



Merci pour les titres, merci pour le retour d'infos  . Philippe, lui aussi, va apprécier je le sens


----------



## Philippe (13 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les titres, merci pour le retour d'infos  . Philippe, lui aussi, va apprécier je le sens


En effet  !

Merci Patamach ! 
Très sympa !
Encore entendu un titre très impressionnant à la radio ce matin : _I won't back down_.

Bonne journée !
Ph.


----------



## Patamach (13 Février 2006)

De rien les zamichs 

Sur ce je file ecouter un peu d'electronic for the insane:


----------



## teo (13 Février 2006)

Le terrible _Nurega (Chicken Lips Remix)_ d'Organic Audio sur _Nurega 12" - Vol. Two_
J'aimerai entendre ce morceau ailleurs que chez moi. C'est excellent :love:

Sinon, un petit clin d'il et chapeau bas à _Freelancer_, on en parlait ici-même il n'y a pas 10 jours, je viens de terminer la dernière rubrique *In my house* de _Didier Lestrade_* et on y trouve une éloge du *Never gonna give you up* de _Rick Astley_ et mention, aussi de _Big Fun_ avec *Can't shake the feeling* par le team SAW  .

Freelancer, si tu devances DL dans tes analyses, tu me préviens quand tu lances ta propre soirée   : je ferai vestiaire.  (maintenant qu'Otra Otra n'est plus  )













* _Têtu_ de mars


----------



## macarel (13 Février 2006)

Un petit couccou pour dire que j'écoute: Astro girls des "Scabs". Groupe de mon chnateur favorit Bob Schneider. 
sur le lien tous leurs disques  
http://home.flash.net/~ambrai/scabs/cds.html


----------



## steinway (13 Février 2006)

Liszt :


----------



## Burzum (13 Février 2006)




----------



## macarel (13 Février 2006)

Du blues, du blues: Robben Ford "Talk to your daughter"
Guitariste hors pair (dans son genre), présence sur scène  impressionant (Rockstore Montpellier, sais plus quand):love:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus car j'ai décroché assez vite (après wowee zowee), mais j'adore cet album, leur premier, de Pavement :love:



Mais cela fait un moment que Pavement n'existe plus ...  Après le "wowee zowee" il y eu un (très) moyen "brighten the corners" puis un "terror twilight" en 1999 qui scella la fin du groupe (a priori sur un commun accord, ce qui est rare).
S. MALKMUS poursut son bout de chemin en solo et vient de sortir il y a peu un CD (voir par là pour un peu de son http://www.matadorrecords.com/stephen_malkmus/music.html)

Sinon, le "slanted and enchanted" a été réédité en double CD (l'album + des Peel's sessions + le EP Watery domestic + un live) et le tout accompagné d'un livret à leur image.

Le superbe "crooked rain, crooked rain" a bénéficié du même traitement (mais je ne l'ai pas (encore) acheté).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2006)

Je lui préfère de loin celui-ci :






Mais là maintenant c'est elle :love:






Une bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## macarel (13 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je lui préfère de loin celui-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rickey, Steely Dan/Donald Fagen, etc, magnifique, tout un époque/style :love: :love: :love: 
Dommage que je n'ai pas le" droit " de te donner un bon point/encouragement :mouais:


----------



## Burzum (13 Février 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (13 Février 2006)

le fils caché de Deborah Harry et de Steve Tyler


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Février 2006)




----------



## Burzum (13 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> le fils caché de Deborah Harry et de Steve Tyler



Et un showman d'exception....  Ne jamais se fier aux apparences, les Guns leurs doivent tout...


----------



## Freelancer (14 Février 2006)

Quelques morceaux de *Belle & Sebastian*, que j'avais un peu lâché, mais leur dernier album, _The Life Pursuit_ est complètement différent, la production est à mon sens plus riche, plus intéressante, sur des morceaux comme Another Sunny Day, Act Of The Apostle, ou single Funny Little Frog. J'ai passé ma journée à fredonner_ I'm Waking Up To Us_,


> i need someone to take some joy in something i do...
> please stop me there
> i think i'm waking up to us
> we're a disaster





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un petit clin d'il et chapeau bas à _Freelancer_, on en parlait ici-même il n'y a pas 10 jours, je viens de terminer la dernière rubrique *In my house* de _Didier Lestrade_* et on y trouve une éloge du *Never gonna give you up* de _Rick Astley_ et mention, aussi de _Big Fun_ avec *Can't shake the feeling* par le team SAW  .
> 
> Freelancer, si tu devances DL dans tes analyses, tu me préviens quand tu lances ta propre soirée   : je ferai vestiaire.  (maintenant qu'Otra Otra n'est plus  )
> 
> * _Têtu_ de mars



Ça n'est pas à toi que je vais l'apprendre, la mode fonctionne par cycle de 10 et 20 ans.
Ce qui date de dix ans est ringard, ce qui date de 15 à 20 ans est en voie de réhabilitation et ce qui a plus de 20 ans devient un classique.

N'avons nous d'ailleurs pas mouillé nos T-Shirts ensemble lors d'une soirée Back2Acid... Début de la house à Chicago? 86.

Quand à Rick Astley, il a connu son heure de gloire en 1987... nous en reparlerons donc dans quelques mois, lorsque nous feront vibrer nos corps sur le 12" PWL extended mix de _Never Gonna Give Up_. Pour l'instant, c'est encore un peu tôt, mais comme l'ont chanté les Beach Boys _I Just Wasn't Made For These Times_    

La musique de mon de mon adolescence devient enfin classique, je ne devrais plus dans les années à venir subir les railleries de mes amis lors de soirées


----------



## Patamach (14 Février 2006)

Avant de me coucher ...






Un disque rare.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Quelques morceaux de *Belle & Sebastian*, que j'avais un peu lâché, mais leur dernier album, _The Life Pursuit_ est complètement différent, la production est à mon sens plus riche, plus intéressante, sur des morceaux comme Another Sunny Day, Act Of The Apostle, ou single Funny Little Frog. J'ai passé ma journée à fredonner_ I'm Waking Up To Us_,
> 
> Quand à Rick Astley, il a connu son heure de gloire en 1987... nous en reparlerons donc dans quelques mois, lorsque nous feront vibrer nos corps sur le 12" PWL extended mix de _Never Gonna Give Up_. Pour l'instant, c'est encore un peu tôt, mais comme l'ont chanté les Beach Boys _I Just Wasn't Made For These Times_
> 
> La musique de mon de mon adolescence devient enfin classique, je ne devrais plus dans les années à venir subir les railleries de mes amis lors de soirées


   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (14 Février 2006)

Pour le petit dej'


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2006)

*Un album disparate*
mais contenant quelques perles comme "Bullet" le remix de Covenant ou "Rippin Kittin" de Miss Kittin & Gloden Boy.


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Février 2006)




----------



## teo (14 Février 2006)

Une série *Chemical Brothers* &  *New Order*

là c'est respectivement _Push the button_ et _Get ready_ entrelacés


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2006)

:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2006)

Classe. :mouais: 



  


Le single gratuit (ALMO) de l'ITMS de cette semaine partait bien, mais au bout de 3 minutes : on s'emmerde. Dommage.
Et puis je suis en train de me dire que le mode aléatoire d'iTunes n'a décidemment rien d'aléatoire. En deux jours d'écoute, avec 4500 morceaux en réserve, il m'a passé quasiment l'album entier des TroubleMakers et le dernier de Saïan Supa Crew...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2006)

du gros rock qui envoie du lourd plutot   :love: ... ya un super DVD fait en france du reste...
j'ai eu la chance de les shootés, trop cool !!! :love:...


----------



## teo (14 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> (...)La musique de mon de mon adolescence devient enfin classique, je ne devrais plus dans les années à venir subir les railleries de mes amis lors de soirées


pour le temps qui passe, ça va, j'avais compris depuis un certain temps  avec mon concert de Bauhaus et DM ce mois-ci... pas mécontent de ne pas connaitre certains tubes du moment (mais ça doit être à ça qu'on reconnait les vieux ****)

C'est surtout Rick Astley qui me pose problème. J'ai du mal à faire passer  Faudra que tu m'expliques 




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Et puis je suis en train de me dire que le mode aléatoire d'iTunes n'a décidemment rien d'aléatoire. En deux jours d'écoute, avec 4500 morceaux en réserve, il m'a passé quasiment l'album entier des TroubleMakers et le dernier de Saïan Supa Crew...



Va vérifier que ta dernière mise à jour ait pas laissé dans les préfs d'iTunes le monde "aléatoire" plus vraiment aléatoire  J'ai encore pas trop de problème avec mes 12'500 titres 

*Left Right (JoolsMF Shoot'em Up mix)* des Chemical Brothers sur _Flip the switch - Chemical Brothers remixed_ , l'album de remix de _Push the button_








Edit: fautes...


----------



## FANREM (14 Février 2006)

Robin Trower
Living out of time live






l'ancien guitariste de Procol Harum (aussi surnommé el Hendrix blanc)
de la pure musique des années 70 avec des guitares distrodues à l'envie. Moi, j'aime


----------



## macarel (14 Février 2006)

Et puis je suis en train de me dire que le mode aléatoire d'iTunes n'a décidemment rien d'aléatoire. En deux jours d'écoute, avec 4500 morceaux en réserve, il m'a passé quasiment l'album entier des TroubleMakers et le dernier de Saïan Supa Crew...[/QUOTE]

Je croyais que c'était comme ça uniquement chez moi (j'entend/lis jamais de plaintes).
Personellement ça me gonfle un peu:mouais: :mouais: 
J'ai beau mettre le curseur au "plus aléatoire", ça ne change pas grand chose


----------



## macarel (14 Février 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Robin Trower
> Living out of time live
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais "Bridge of Sighs"? (le fameux pont à venice) du même guitariste? Le morceau titre de l'album est une vraie perle (si on aime des guitares qui "crieent"
Pour moi c'est son meilleur album :love:


----------



## macarel (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la pochette.
> C'est de la musique de chambre ??
> :love:


:love:


----------



## y&b (14 Février 2006)

Excellent :love: :love: :love:         :style:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

Y'a des jours comme ça :love:


----------



## FANREM (14 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais "Bridge of Sighs"? (le fameux pont à venice) du même guitariste? Le morceau titre de l'album est une vraie perle (si on aime des guitares qui "crieent"
> Pour moi c'est son meilleur album :love:



Non, je ne le connais pas, je ne suis pas specialiste de cet artiste. Peut etre que j'aurai des reminiscences de trucs que j'ai deja ecouté, ce n'est pas impossible. En tout cas, j'ai bien aimé le son de cet album live


----------



## macarel (14 Février 2006)

En "aléatoire", je tombe sur Randy Crawford "You might need sombody", en parlant de R§B   :love: :rose:


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

une petite pause avec emilie simon et apres j'y retourne.


----------



## teo (14 Février 2006)

Keane et leur _Hopes And Fears_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Février 2006)

bah ,un mardi idéal sur France Musique...
carte blanche a Didier Lockwood et Caroline Casadessus ,jusque 22h...
avis aux amateurs!


----------



## mog (14 Février 2006)

:love: Rhaaa... L'orgasme auditif.


----------



## Korzibsky (14 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> En "aléatoire", je tombe sur Randy Crawford "You might need sombody", en parlant de R§B   :love: :rose:



de mon coté je tombe sur "Street Life". Autant la musique est très "disco", autant les paroles provoquent un certain "malaise".

I play the street life
Because there's no place I can go
Street life
It's the only life I know
Street life
And there's a thousand cards to play
Street life
Until you play your life away

You never people see
Just do you wanna be
And every night you shine
Just like a superstar
The type of life that's played
A temptin' masquerade
You dress you walk you talk
You're who you think you are

Street life
You can run away from time
Street life
For a nickel, for a dime
Street life
But you better not get old
Street life
Or you're gonna feel the cold


There's always love for sale
A grown up fairy tale
Prince charming always smiles
Behind a silver spoon
And if you keep it young
Your song is always sung
Your love will pay your way beneath the silver moon

Street life, street life, street life, oh street life
Hmm, Yeah, oh

I play the street life
Because there's no place I can go
Street life
It's the only life I know
Street life
There's a thousand cards to play
Street life
Until you play your life away
Oh !

Street life, street life, street life, oh street life

n'empêche que :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (14 Février 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> de mon coté je tombe sur "Street Life". Autant la musique est très "disco", autant les paroles provoquent un certain "malaise".
> 
> I play the street life
> Because there's no place I can go
> ...


T'as tout dit :love:


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui, emplettes iTunes :

Monolake "Polygon_Cities" (électropop classique, sympa)
Lucky Pierre "Touchpool" (assez original, sympa quoi, varié et un peu décalé)
Global Underground "Electric Calm vol.3" (très cool, bien sympa aussi, parfait pour se détendre, le tout pour un prix très modeste)


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

Film school, mon disque du moment  :love:


----------



## teo (14 Février 2006)

un groupe que j'aime vraiment beaucoup

Stereo MC's avec _Deep Down & Dirty_ et _Connected_


----------



## Patamach (14 Février 2006)

Pour m'endormir







:sleep:


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2006)

Ben mince alors  encore un Biosphere que je n'ai pas ... Autant je trouvais Bel Canto assez moyen, autant Biosphere mérite des superlatifs (et pas que pour dormir : pour s'isoler du bruit ambiant aussi).


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

*Les bûcherons* des Bérurier Noir sur _La bataille de Pali-Kao (1983-1984)_

*Timebomb* de Chumbawamba sur _Uneasy Listening_







*Shake dog shake* par The Cure sur _The top_ Ce morceau est toujours aussi incroyable. Toujours pas de news pour un DVD du _Cure in Orange_ ? Robert tu fais quoi  Meilleur concert de ma petite existence, toutes catégories :love:


----------



## pilou114 (15 Février 2006)

moi je suis sur mac , j'utilise itunes pour ecouter de la musique j 'ai actuellement 22,57GO donc 4574 chansons ce qui vaut a peut pres a 13,5 jours d'ecoute continu ! je ne peut pas me passer de cette musique je ne saurai pas donner mon groupe preferé car j en ai trop mais ..... bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et oui ce cher mark knofler !!!!


----------



## Freelancer (15 Février 2006)

Quelques morceaux de *Hawksley Workman*. Comment j'ai pu passer à côté de sa musique?
Je connaissais sa reprise de _Revolution_ des *Beatles* (repris dans la campagne de pub Orange), son "tube" _We Will Still Need A Song_. Pop, folk, cabaret, un auteur/compositeur/interprète incroyable...
Rarement une chanson a fait ma gorge se serrer à ce point. Je doit être un peu émotif en ce moment.


			
				You Me And The Weather a dit:
			
		

> You me, you me and the weather
> You me, you me and the storm
> You me, you me here together
> You me, you me safe and warm
> ...


----------



## pilou114 (15 Février 2006)

la decouverte du jour ! 
 "Spin Doctor" - two princes


----------



## toys (15 Février 2006)

orange bloosom toujours et encore jusqu'a que mort s'en suive.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (15 Février 2006)

Je dois vraiment être nase en musique, je ne connais AUCUN  des chanteurs ou groupes que vous citez :modo:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2006)

_*SUPERDISCOUNT2*_:love:


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Je dois vraiment être nase en musique, je ne connais AUCUN  des chanteurs ou groupes que vous citez :modo:


T'inquiète  Y en a plein de pas terribles ... (hi hi hi)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2006)

_*SUPERDISCOUNT*_   

Je ne sais pas si Etienne de Crecy pourras faire mieux que ce chef-d'oeuvre...de très loin mon préféré....


----------



## richard-deux (15 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Quelques morceaux de *Hawksley Workman*. Comment j'ai pu passer à côté de sa musique?
> Je connaissais sa reprise de _Revolution_ des *Beatles* (repris dans la campagne de pub Orange), son "tube" _We Will Still Need A Song_. Pop, folk, cabaret, un auteur/compositeur/interprète incroyable...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/up.gif
> Rarement une chanson a fait ma gorge se serrer à ce point. Je doit être un peu émotif en ce moment.



Son prochain album sort la semaine prochaine.


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Je dois vraiment être nase en musique, je ne connais AUCUN  des chanteurs ou groupes que vous citez :modo:



T'inquiète je me dis la même chose très régulièrement en vous lisant les uns et les autres 
On peut pas tout connaitre et nos parcours personnels ont déjà pas mal balisé les pistes  




			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète  Y en a plein de pas terribles ... (hi hi hi)



tout de suite...

 (non pas de noms, on va se fâcher  :rateau:  )

Et là entre autres...

*Smashing Pumpkins* et _Mellon Collie and the infinite sadness (Dawn to dusk)_

*The Wedding Present* et _Take Fountain_

*Jesus & Mary Chain* et _Barbed Wire Kisses_

*Nirvana* et  _MTV Unplugged in New York_


----------



## pilou114 (15 Février 2006)

une minute de silence pour le dieu du rock melodique ! et de loin le plus grand guitariste de toutes les generation !
 Led Zeppelin --"Stairway to Heaven"

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> un groupe que j'aime vraiment beaucoup



_Ah ah ah ah
Something ain't right
I'm gonna get myself
I'm gonna get myself
I'm gonna get myself connected
I ain't gonna go blind
For the light which is reflected
I see thru you
I see thru you..._

:love:


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> _Ah ah ah ah
> Something ain't right
> I'm gonna get myself
> I'm gonna get myself
> ...




découvert avec ce titre et toujours aussi bon :love: :love: :love:


sinon y'a toujours personne qui connaisse ou écoute Chumbawamba ?

*Look! No strings!* sur _Shhh_ :love: 

y'a une page download, ne vous privez pas. Avec une version de *Bella Ciao* qu'on retrouve sur _A singsong and a scrap_ leur dernier album, des chansons sur les guerres


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... y'a une page download, ne vous privez pas. Avec une version de *Bella Ciao* qu'on retrouve sur _A singsong and a scrap_ leur dernier album, des chansons sur les guerres




Marrante la version de *Bella Ciao*... je n'avais pas encore eu l'occasion de l'écouter en anglais.  

Dans leur B-side, j'aime bien leur single *Misbehave*.

Merci pour le lien !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

à tous






bof


----------



## macarel (15 Février 2006)

pilou114 a dit:
			
		

> une minute de silence pour le dieu du rock melodique ! et de loin le plus grand guitariste de toutes les generation !
> Led Zeppelin --"Stairway to Heaven"
> 
> ​


Pourquoi une minute de silence, il n'est pas mort?:rose:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2006)




----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

Une petite boucle de _Live with me_, de Massive Attack que je découvre sur le site français du groupe. Avec un featuring de Terry Callier (j'aime bien ce gars, écoutez _Total Recall_ pour voir...), extrait de leur première anthologie, _Collected_, qui sortira le 24 mars prochain. En attendant début 2007 et le prochain vrai album, qui devrait s'appeler _Weather Underground_ (j'en rêvais tout haut par ici y'a pas si longtemps).

Le CD/DVD a l'air plus intéressant que la version numérique. Vivement le mois prochain  :love:
Ils y annoncent aussi des concerts et festivals cet été.







_La bonne nouvelle de la journée_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

La pochette est MAGNIFIQUE.


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2006)

Là c'est les Teddy Bears Shtlm


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

Là, par contre


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La pochette est MAGNIFIQUE.




Oui. Ce montage est fascinant, les couleur superbes, la typo nickel.
Je dois en être à 35 mn d'écoute de la boucle. J'aime ce grain de voix.

Pour les Teddybears... gardons la musique


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2006)

on enchaine... :love: ... celle la est pas mal non plus comme pochette avec Monsieur A.DELON


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2006)

Bah quoi ? Vous n'aimez pas les petits bedonnants à la peau laiteuse et pleine de tatouage, avec en prime un regard profondément bovin ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

en parlant de pochette magnifique, j'adore celle là :






Mais pour ne pas sortir du sujet : 





:love: En studio, en CD live, ou en DVD le top


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2006)

bon ben ...


----------



## mado (15 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est les Teddy Bears Shtlm



Tu fréquenterais pas un peu trop les buveurs de bière du sud toi ?


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2006)

tiens une fleur du Sud  Flo :love:


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu fréquenterais pas un peu trop les buveurs de bière du sud toi ?


On dirait que ça finit par déteindre ! :affraid: 

Sinon là je suis passée à Tom Waits / The Hearts Of Saturday Night


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

Pour les fans (ou non d'ailleurs, ce disque est très facile d'accès ... mais difficile à dénicher ) de Franck Zappa :


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2006)

la totale


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

*Need a man blues* de Bronski Beat sur _The age of consent_








> Need a man blues
> He-e-hey!
> 
> I got those need a man blues
> ...


----------



## toys (15 Février 2006)

mass hystéria 

mais la s'est pause pour faire miam miam


----------



## Stargazer (15 Février 2006)

Un petit coup de SOAD pour mettre en forme ! :love:


----------



## macarel (15 Février 2006)

Relics de Pink Floyd en mémoire d'un copain qui vient de mourir hier matin et qu'on enterre demain matin:sick: :sick:


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

Llorca et son nouveau _My Playlist_

Vraiment excellente galette. Je me régale à l'écouter en boucle. Plus on avance dedans, meilleur c'est...


----------



## goonie (16 Février 2006)

Pour se détendre avant la journée de boulot :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

très très moyen : 






je vais mettre autre chose... tout de suite! 

edit, vaaaala, c'est mieux :


----------



## teo (16 Février 2006)

*Deep Red* de Apoptygma Berzerk sur _7_

*Numb* de Archive sur _You all look the same to me_

*Don't let it get you down* de Echo & the Bunnymen sur _Evergreen_







_Edit: Allez je me fais le CD bonus entier

Villiers terrace / Peel Sessions 79-97 :love:_


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Février 2006)

Pour le moment c'est Nils Petter Molvaer "Re-Coloured : The Remixes", vraiment très bon


----------



## MrStone (16 Février 2006)

Hop, passage éclair :style:






:love: 





Ah, et rien à voir (mais alors rien-du-tout), je me suis surpris à écouter ça l'autre jour, après avoir vu le clip de _twisted transistor_





:rose:


----------



## teo (16 Février 2006)

*Kebab Traume* de DAF sur _Für Immer_

Avec Deutsch Amerikanischen Freundschaft, certains morceaux ont pris un sacré coup de vieux. Celui-là, non bizarrement (1982).









_Edit:_
Je tombe de haut en découvrant (pas remarqué auparavant  ) *A strange day* de Apoptygma Berzerk sur _Unicorn_

C'est le *Strange Days* de The Cure sur _Pornography_. Version assez déroutante mais plutot pas mal.

En fait c'est les paroles qui m'ont fait _tilt_. Je pouvais hurler l'album entier tellement je le connaissais par coeur 






_encore plus tard..._
Découverte du _Sexor_ de Tiga, acheté avec le Llorca (Prince ce sera pour plus tard apparemment)



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> *Tiga* - _Sexor_
> très pop, très electro, très sexe, très dansant, très :love:



Pas mieux  _A éviter si vous n'aimez pas trop certains sons électro eighties..._
En plus on se fait pas de mal à regarder la pochette alors, que demander de plus ?

_Toujours plus tard_
Sa reprise de _Burning Down The House_ des Talking Heads, j'adore

Juste après Aqua Bassino, _Rue de Paris_, j'espère qu'il est à la hauteur de ce que j'ai pu lire à droite à gauche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Bin...., après DAF et Tiga un pti 242 s'impose presque....


----------



## Burzum (16 Février 2006)




----------



## goonie (17 Février 2006)

Ce matin :




Superbe voix :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>




*C'est quoi ce truc*
l'aibum d'un ex Waffen SS de la troisième SS Division Totenkopf ?




:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2006)

Ach, la guerre gross malheuuuuur


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

:love::love:​


----------



## richard-deux (17 Février 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Février 2006)

MIDNIGHT OIL LIVE... THE REAL THING... ya pas de mots !!! :love:...reformez vous les gars, faites un concert à canberra je viens !!!  :love: ....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)




----------



## teo (17 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Bin...., après DAF et Tiga un pti 242 s'impose presque....




j'ai jamais passé le cap de les racheter en CD... et je n'ai plus de platine vinyl 


Là c'est encore Aqua Bassino, _Rue de Paris_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

*Birth* :love:


----------



## Burzum (17 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi ce truc*
> l'aibum d'un ex Waffen SS de la troisième SS Division Totenkopf ?:mouais:



_"Le groupe (Death In June) utilise des sons et des images de cette période de l&#8217;histoire, par fascination romantique et artistique, comme il utilise aussi des écrits de Mishima et de Jean Genet ou même de Fassbinder..

Un intérêt artistique pour une période de l&#8217;histoire ne signifie pas adhésion à l&#8217;idéologie de l&#8217;époque en question. S&#8217;intéresser d&#8217;un point vu historique à l&#8217;inquisition par exemple ne signifie pas qu&#8217;on désire voir brûler des sorcières. Parler d&#8217;une chose ne veux pas dire l&#8217;approuver et l&#8217;essentiel est de ne jamais oublier&#8230;A ce sujet il vous ne semble pas faire effectivement une chasse aux sorcières? Le fascisme est interdire aux gens de faire leur propre choix, en les manipulant comme vous voulez faire avec des fausses informations."_

Sid Vicious portait souvent un t-shirt avec une croix gammée... Etait-il un ancien SS ?


----------



## Burzum (17 Février 2006)

Sinon ce soir :


----------



## Korzibsky (18 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> _Parler dune chose ne veux pas dire lapprouver et lessentiel est de ne jamais oublierA ce sujet il vous ne semble pas faire effectivement une chasse aux sorcières? Le fascisme est interdire aux gens de faire leur propre choix, en les manipulant comme vous voulez faire avec des fausses informations."_



Les idées préconçues, les préjugés ont la vie dure. Il suffit de voir un symbole pour l'associer à ce qu'on a bien voulu nous apprendre. La tête de mort était utlisée par tous les "dragons" (bataillons  d'assaut de la cavalerie) à travers toute l'Europe, et ce depuis Napoléon. Il a fallu attebdre la fin des années 60 pour les dragons de l'armée française abandonnent la tête de mort

Il est de nombreux groupes qui sont associés (ou qui se sont volontairement associés) à ses symboles. Mais si Boyd Rice (et son groupe "NON") est ouvertement pro nazi, on pourrait citer un groupe emblématique, LAIBACH, étiquetté par des des personnes dont l'esprit est aussi étroit que les petites boites dans lesquelles ils rangent les gens et les uvres. 
Ceux qui disent que Laibach est un groupe de néo nazis feraient aussi bien de lire le texte de leur chansons et de se rappeler que ce groupe a été fondé et a commencé ses tournées européennes à l'époque où Tito dirigeait la Yougoslavie... Je peux dire, pour les avoir interviewé à l'époque, que le service d'orde qui les entourait était très "étatique", et franchement "dictatorial"; Il leur fallait demander la permission pour aller pisser... De plus les morceaux qui les ont fait connaitre étaient tous des reprises de groupes TRÈS connus comme le Geburt Einer Nation qui est une reprise du "One Vision" de Queen  , dont le texte a été repris dans son intégralité. 

On peut aussi citer les Beatles avec "Let it be" album de reprises, les Stones avec Sympathy for the Devil et OPUS :mouais: pour Leben heißt Leben (life is life), et tout le monde sait à quel point tout ce beau monde peut nourrir  une certaine affection pour hitler, mussolini et leurs joyeux compères. 









Au fait la pochette très discutée de leur album OPUS DEI  est tirée des travaux de John Heartfield (de son vrai nom Helmut Hertzfelde), graphiste dada et activiste anti nazi particulièrement actif, qui a du fuir l'Allemagne avant de finir dans un camp, passé en Tchécoslovaquie, puis après l'annexion de ce pays en Russie. Certaines de ses affiches et pamplets graphiques comme ce photomontage qui a inspiré l'affiche contreversée du "Amen" de Costa Gavras, ne sont pas parmi les plus virulentes. Celle-ci fait la pochette centrale de l'album Opus Dei. Un morceau éponyme lui est d'ailleurs consacré (Hertz-Felde)

Cet album, ainsi que L'album "Kapital", a d'ailleurs été en partie co-produit par Bertrand Burgalat fondateur du label Tricatel et du groupe AS Dragon, qui produira plus tard sa copine Valérie Lemercier avec Neil Hannon de Divine Comedy.

Laibach et les artistes du "Neue Slowenische Kunst" (Nouvel Art Slovène) ont toujours revendiqué le fait qu'ils produisaient pour les masses, en adoptant une attitude menaçante et volontaire pour les tenir en alerte. En pure perte, étant donnés les taux d'écoute de la star ac' et autres pop stars... Mais dans un autre sens on s'aperçoit que ceux qui produisent en douce pour les masses sont bien plus cyniques et bien plus dangereux.

Bref, il vaux mieux douter des opinions des autres et se faire une idée par soi même.


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2006)

Tout à fait d'accord avec la conclusion. Le reste, faut voir.

Les gens qui travaillent pour la masse, on sait ce que ça _peut_ donner (heureusement que ça ne donne pas toujours le pire ...) Je préfère que l'on s'intéresse à l'individu (ce qui est, d'une certaine manière, plus modeste) plutôt qu'à la masse. Elle a bon dos la masse ... C'est fou ce que l'on a pu faire en son nom, à la masse ...
Je trouve l'esthétique de Laibach douteuse, c'est tout (et leur musique un peu lourdingue pour le souvenir que j'en ai). Et si leur désir était de "produire pour les masses", cela ne fait que renchérir cette fâcheuse impression. Mais peut-être sont-ils des gens charmants, après tout ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Février 2006)

Leonard cohen, _so long Marianne...




_


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2006)

anders ila, live at druidorden.


----------



## kisco (18 Février 2006)

dommage que je soit pas là pour son passage aux Docks vendredi prochain


----------



## teo (18 Février 2006)

Korzibsky, je mettrai un bémol, comme tu le disais, faisons nous chacun notre propre opinion. Ce qui suit est un avis personnel et n'engage que moi.

Laibach, ici on en a déjà parlé pas mal, dans la version 1 et 2 du fil. Mes dernières lectures sur un recueil d'interviews m'avaient fait comprendre qu'ils étaient clairement et volontairement anti-démocrates et fascistes. Suivant mon interprétation de la lecture, en anglais de ces interviews.

A chacun son interprétation *(je vous engage à lire la page en entier et particulièrement la toute dernière question et leur réponse, je pensais la reproduire ici, mais je me dis qu'il vaut mieux la laisser dans le contexte de la page)*.

J'ai écouté Laibach entre 1989 et 1997-98 (même si je n'aime plus musicalement) et des amis suisses, français et belges qui comme moi se sont interrogés, pensent qu'ils sont effectivement fascistes (le public majoritaire de leurs concerts est déjà à charge).

C'est ensuite à chacun de se faire son opinion et d'écouter ou non tel ou tel groupe. Ca ne viendrait pas à l'idée de ne plus parler à quelqu'un qui écoute Laibach, si son discours personnel est démocrate. Et j'en connais quelques uns, ici ou ailleurs. On peut dire la même chose pour des artistes ouvertement anti IVG, xénophobes, homophobes et attaquant telle ou telle chapelle, d'un côté ou de l'autre de l'échiquier politique. C'est un choix personnel.

Ensuite, on peut aussi jouer avec des symboles, des images. Les Sex Pistols l'ont fait, comme mentionné plus haut. Dans mon cas personnel, l'imaginaire de mon avatar l'exprime aussi jour après jour ici-même. Je ne suis pourtant pas un stalinien ou marxiste grand teint, malgré une certaine fascination pour certaines icones et imageries sovétiques, Gagarine en tête de liste. Si cela choque, j'en suis navré.

On avait parlé d'ouvrir un fil séparé sur le sujet, libre à chacun de l'ouvrir et de continuer le débat. Ou par MP, iChat ou autre d'ailleurs


----------



## macmarco (18 Février 2006)

Moi aussi j'aime bien le Gagarine Style   , j'écoute de temps en temps les Choeurs de l'Armée Rouge parce que je trouve ça beau, que ça peut parfois même un peu filer la chair de poule et que ça a réprésenté un espoir(même si la réalité était en décalage) pour beaucoup de personnes dans le monde, tous ces "Héros soviétiques".
Le côté épique de la conquête spatiale soviétique(avec des moyens rustiques) est fascinant, au-delà de l'idéologie qu'elle servait.
Téo, je ne t'ai jamais pris pour plus stalinien que je ne le suis et je ne pense pas que les autres non plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

Je vais fonder un groupe de rock Sarkozien... Y'a peut être du blé à se faire ...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Février 2006)

Ca me fait penser que mes potes d'enfance, les collabos, ont splitté parce que leur tourneur les faisait jouer souvent avec brutal combat (groupe fachisant avéré) et que le public les prenait également comme tels (en plus, avec leur blaze, je te dis pas...).
Ce sont mes amis, je les connais mieux que personne et je suis surement plus facho que tout le groupe réuni 
Alors méfiance du public, des fois ça joue des tours


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2006)

Pitié Patochman, pitié :rateau:
Dans l'interview que Teo cite, je pêche une ch'tite phrase "This inner weakness is similar to a severe disease on the verge of its complete decay." Hmmm ... les bons vieux arguments organicistes appliqués à la civilisation ... Yummy !  Chez eux, la dialectique ne prête guère au doute, trouvé-je ...
Enfin, passons.

Là, j'écoute la bande-son de 'Mon oncle' que mes petits loups sont en train de regarder.


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Février 2006)

Là? 

Sugar Hill Club Classics


----------



## macmarco (18 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vais fonder un groupe de rock Sarkozien... Y'a peut être du blé à se faire ...




Je chante comme un pied, je sais jouer d'aucun instrument, tu me prends quand même ?  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Février 2006)

As-tu une arme de poing non léthale (genre électrique), une matraque souple, voire éventuellement une batte de baseball ?

Quoi qu'un bon goumi (chaussette remplie de sable) puisse faire l'affaire.

Les polyphonies sakosiennes : "ouille-aïe-ah-oulah-non-umph-grr-argh" - un hymne à la république  

Je sors : j'ai un mariage à terminer


----------



## IceandFire (18 Février 2006)

Dans les prisons de Nanteeeeeesssssss!!!!!!     :love: ... Breizh Powa !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je chante comme un pied, je sais jouer d'aucun instrument, tu me prends quand même ?  :love:



Mais avec joie! :love: Tu as en face de toi le pire batteur de toute la galaxie  Mais avec GarageBand, on devrait pouvoir sortir quelque chose...


----------



## Freelancer (18 Février 2006)

Les compilations _Verve remixed_.
Le _Whatever Lola Wants_ de *Sarah Vaughan* prend des (Buneos?) airs* de _Libertango_ sous la houlette de *Gotan Project*, *Nina Simone* déconstruite par *Felix Da Housecat* et *Postal Service*. _Fever_, par *Sarah Vaughan*, devient électrique.



* Pascal77


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> *Nina Simone* déconstruite par *Felix Da Housecat*




*Sympathique titre*
bien pêchu.
Parmi les autres petites perles du DJ Chicagoen (qui figure au Wahlalla de mes artistes préférés, je dois bien l'accorder), il a également remixé "Walking On Thin Ice" de Yoko Ono, que l'on peut retrouver sur son album "A Bugged Out Mix"


----------



## Freelancer (19 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sympathique titre*
> bien pêchu.
> Parmi les autres petites perles du DJ Chicagoen (qui figure au Wahlalla de mes artistes préférés, je dois bien l'accorder), il a également remixé "Walking On Thin Ice" de Yoko Ono, que l'on peut retrouver sur son album "A Bugged Out Mix"


Exact, sur la ré-edition de 2003, accompagné de remixes des *Pet Shop Boys*, *François Kervorkian* et *Danny Tenaglia*.
Je trouve son mix très respectueux de l'original, et assez différent des remixes qu'il fait habituellement.
Mon préféré reste celui qu'il a fait pour le _Substance_ de *Dot Allison *


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

border community


----------



## Korzibsky (19 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On avait parlé d'ouvrir un fil séparé sur le sujet, libre à chacun de l'ouvrir et de continuer le débat. Ou par MP, iChat ou autre d'ailleurs



Désolé d'avoir pollué le débat :rose: ... C'était juste pour faire connaître mon avis, et il est des sujets délicats que je ferais bien parfois de ne pas aborder. Je connais les interviews dont tu parles, et pour moi ce n'était que de la provoc (à la con, certes) et de la manipulation de média. Pour avoir discuté avec les mecs de Consolidated (qui étaient plutot à gauche du Labour party) et qui à l'époque avaient fait une petite tournée avec eux, ce n'étaient pas de fachos, mais bon, chacun a le droit de penser ce qu'il veux. Je comprends que cela aie pu facher certains d'entre vous. veuillez m'en excuser.

On tourne la page et on passe à autre chose si vous voulez bien  

Là je me suis mis *Second Hand Daylight* de *Magazine*, et nom de schmurtz ! que ça a mal vieilli !






ouais bon, d'accord, ça date de... 1979   OUCH 25 ans ! :afraid: A part "the thin air", ya pas grand chose à récupérer là dedans.

Alors je me suis mis un petit *Barry Adamson* (ex bassiste de Magazine) : *Moss Side Story*. Hmmm. 1988...






ouf ! ça va mieux :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2006)

Vu notamment à l'Usine à Genève en 1995...  Assez mémorable.


----------



## teo (19 Février 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> Désolé d'avoir pollué le débat :rose:
> (...)



Je ne crois pas que ce soit une pollution. Je pense que je viendrais te demander tes arguments par MP. Ca m'intéresse et m'interroge à chaque fois que le sujet revient sur le fil (et je me pose la question sur Laibach depuis 1992 je crois: _et si je me trompais ?_). La dernière phrase peut-être retournée dans l'autre sens si l'on veut bien aussi. Après à chacun sa compréhension personnelle 

Pour ce qui est du fil sur le fait d'écouter des artistes engagés politiquement (quelque soit leur engagement), je me sens pas de l'ouvrir car il peut très vite partir dans le mur :rateau: et je n'ai pas vraiment de réflexion plus poussée autre que celle exprimée plus haut. Ni le temps et l'envie de m'y coller.


Pour ce qui est de mon écoute avant dodo, un vieux souvenir bien agréable

*Papa was a Rolling Stone* de Was (Not Was) _(Single)_


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

en ce moment parce que ça fait du bien : 

_la BO de trainspotting_ (film excellent)

_Guérilla poubelle_, un groupe punk excellent, à condition biensur d'aimer le genre. On peut écouter ici : http://guerilla-poubelle.propagande.org/spip/mp3.php?id_rubrique=10


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Février 2006)

En ce moment j'écoute l'avant dernier album d'un groupe de mes amis. Plutôt rap, hip-hop, avec de très jolis textes.
Je le découvre et suis très fier d'eux

Prochain album dans les bacs à la FNAC, si celui là vous interesse, s'adresser en message privée ou sur mon mail

Voir la pièce jointe 9226


----------



## richard-deux (19 Février 2006)

Pour se réveiller en douceur un dimanche matin.


----------



## ginette107 (19 Février 2006)

:love:


----------



## Burzum (19 Février 2006)




----------



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

ce Matin :
Aldebert (les cd)
les wampas (Never Trust A Guy Who After Having Been A Punk, Is Now Playing Electro)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2006)

La chanson Higer. :love:

Il faut que je me le trouve en entier cet album.


----------



## Korzibsky (19 Février 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> ouais bon, d'accord, ça date de... 1979   OUCH 25 ans ! :afraid: A part "the thin air", ya pas grand chose à récupérer là dedans.


euh non, je ne sais plus calculer ou quoi :hein: ? ça fait 27 ANS ! ARGH   ! ça me rajeuni pas...


----------



## goonie (19 Février 2006)

Va bien avec le temps d'aujourd'hui :


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Février 2006)

*Journey*






*3 Doors Down*


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> Là je me suis mis *Second Hand Daylight* de *Magazine*, et nom de schmurtz ! que ça a mal vieilli !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, magazine ! 
Ca me dit quelque chose. Je vais essayer de retrouver ça pour m'en (re)faire une idée.
À l'époque, je devais encore être frais et dispos


----------



## macarel (19 Février 2006)

Pour me remettre de tous mes emotions de la semaine dernièe (de merde):
Jon Hassel sur "Fascinoma", trompettiste assez atypique, musique "minimaliste", faut aimer.
  
Dans la ligné de Steve Reich, Phillip Glass, Brian Eno, Terry Riley........:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Février 2006)

Hu Hu Hu, ça met de bonne humeure! 





Edith: vu que c'est tout petit, vaut mieux que j'écrive qui c'est... : Les Blérots de R.A.V.E.L.


----------



## jojofk (19 Février 2006)

Celui là a dû être rabâché, mais peu importe..


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Février 2006)

Fin de dimanche en roues libres....


----------



## macarel (19 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Fin de dimanche en roues libres....



:love: :love:  :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pour me remettre de tous mes emotions de la semaine dernièe (de merde):
> Jon Hassel sur "Fascinoma", trompettiste assez atypique, musique "minimaliste", faut aimer.
> 
> Dans la ligné de Steve Reich, Phillip Glass, Brian Eno, Terry Riley........:love:



Disque magnifique. J'aime particulièrement la version de Poinciana et les volutes de Caravan.
C'est tout bête, mais ça me fait plaisir de voir que quelqu'un écoute ce type génial dans ce forum 
Un type dont l'importance est ignorée mais pourtant 'palpable' dans le jazz électronique actuel (NPM en particulier, mais aussi Truffaz et d'autres).


----------



## teo (20 Février 2006)

*A côté de la plaque* de Padam sur _Talents 2003 12e édition (concert du 21 janvier 2003, Salle des Ambassadeurs)_

*Outhouse (Fluffy Mix)* de Nathan Fake sur _James Holden - Balance 005_

*Spiegel im Spiegel (version 1)* de Arvo Pärt sur _Alina_
Pour les amoureux de *Gerry* de Gus Van Sant.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Février 2006)

"So where were ZE Spiders........!!!!"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)




----------



## teo (20 Février 2006)

*DJs set @ Montreux Jazz Festival - 08.07.05* avec Laurent Garnier & Bugge Wesseltoft

*Crispy bacon* est toujours aussi craquant :love:


----------



## mayfair (20 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *DJs set @ Montreux Jazz Festival - 08.07.05* avec Laurent Garnier & Bugge Wesseltoft
> 
> *Crispy bacon* est toujours aussi craquant :love:




excellent j'y étais cettte année le festival a 40 ans et le programme réserve quelques surprises


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Les compilations _Verve remixed_.
> Le _Whatever Lola Wants_ de *Sarah Vaughan* prend des (Buneos?) airs* de _Libertango_ sous la houlette de *Gotan Project*, *Nina Simone* déconstruite par *Felix Da Housecat* et *Postal Service*. _Fever_, par *Sarah Vaughan*, devient électrique.
> 
> 
> ...



Des vraies petites bombes ces compils! Je ne m'en lasse pas.
Ce que je préfère, c'est écouter alternativement les remixes (Verve Remixed) et les originaux (Verve Unmixed) :love: . J'ai fait des playlist sur Itunes pour cela. 













Je n'ai pas encore la n°3, pourtant sorti il y a un an environ. La qualité suit-elle?

Sinon, maintenant  c'est *light my fire* reprise par les _Four Tops_ Yeeeeesssss!!!
Bon lundi à tous.


----------



## Patamach (20 Février 2006)




----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

Tout à l'heure, c'était l'ONJ revisitant Led Zeppelin
Et maintenant, c'est Pascal Comelade, l'homme au piano jouet


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Février 2006)

L'OST de *Shadow of the Colossus:love:*


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2006)

Là, j'écoute l'abécédaire de Gilles Deleuze.
C'est bon.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Février 2006)

Voici venir la nuit des longs couteaux
Enfilez vos bas noirs les gars
Ajustez bien vos accroche-bas
Vos porte-jarretelles et vos corsets
Allez venez ça va se corser
On va danser le
nazi rock nazi
nazi nazi rock nazi

Maquillez vos lèvres les gars
Avec des rouges délicats
Faites vous des bouches sanglantes
Ou noires ou bleues si ça vous tente
On va danser le
nazi rock nazi
nazi nazi rock nazi

Sur vos boucles blondes les gars
Mettez fixatifs et corps gras
N'épargnez ni onguents ni fards
Venez avant qu'il soit trop tard
On va danser le
nazi rock nazi
nazi nazi rock nazi


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Février 2006)

*Jeans Team*, Music von Oben


----------



## jojofk (20 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute l'abécédaire de Gilles Deleuze.
> C'est bon.




 

De tête, l'_épisode_ sur l'écrivain qui écrit pour les animaux qui meurent. Ce doit être dans Animal (sic). Musique torturante, mais quelle voix ( ! )


Sinon, avant de bosser, il y a ça qui traîne dans mes airs:


----------



## Patamach (20 Février 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Jackie-O Mother****er - [/FONT]*Flags of the Sacred Harp

*Du Pink Floyd première mouture mélangé à du Mercury Rev deuxième mouture.*










*


----------



## IceandFire (20 Février 2006)

Bloem de Ligny...:style: :king: :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

Köln concert de Keith Jarrett...

C'est pas d'hier mais j'aime toujours autant.......


----------



## Patamach (20 Février 2006)

Le dernier Liars, une merveille: drums not dead


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> +1 :love:




..... et j'ai eu le plaisir d'aller le voir au Palais des Congrès à Paris en 2002     Quel régal !!!!!!! 

Note bien qu'il m'aura fallut du temps pour y arriver car il ne reste en général qu'une soirée...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Février 2006)

Pour une fois, je vais faire le vilain et parler de kikchose qui m'a laissé froid. 
Je viens d'écouter "Robot après tout", le dernier album de Philippe Katerine qu'un pote m'a gentiment prêté.... Eh ben j'ai pas aimé du tout....!!!:hein:  
Voilà , par contre, par curiosité, si certains d'entre vous aiment ce genre de son et veulent parler de ce qui leur plaît dans cette musique, je suis tout ouïe.


----------



## Freelancer (20 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois, je vais faire le vilain et parler de kikchose qui m'a laissé froid.
> Je viens d'écouter "Robot après tout", le dernier album de Philippe Katerine qu'un pote m'a gentiment prêté.... Eh ben j'ai pas aimé du tout....!!!:hein:
> Voilà , par contre, par curiosité, si certains d'entre vous aiment ce genre de son et veulent parler de ce qui leur plaît dans cette musique, je suis tout ouïe.



Tout pareil. Autant j'avais adoré _Mes Mauvaises Fréquentations_, qui date un peu (1996), autant là, je ne comprends pas la démarche


----------



## teo (20 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil. Autant j'avais adoré _Mes Mauvaises Fréquentations_, qui date un peu (1996), autant là, je ne comprends pas la démarche




Moi j'aime  comme je l'avais dit en automne dernier 

allez hop après le grand Jacques et *La Valse à 1000 temps* sur _Infiniment_, je me le met:

*Louxor j'adore* et *78-2008*

C'est n'importe quoi et je sais pas combien de temps il a mis à l'enregistrer, mais déconner comme ça, ça me réjouit le coeur :love:

_... je coupe le son...

... je remet le son...

... et je recoupe le son..

j'adooooooooooore :love:_

Par contre je ne sais pas dans quel état d'esprit Dionysos l'a brièvement repris lors de leur concert à l'Olympia 

78-2008, je crois que c'est ma préférée, avec les jeux de temps dans les textes.

Et puis c'est des supers souvenirs de soirées et de journées bien délires dans le Sud alors... Imparable


----------



## Freelancer (21 Février 2006)

petite sélection pop pour démarrer la nuit:

*Beth Orthon*, _Anywhere_ remixé par *Two Lone Swordsmen*
*Sondre Lerche*, _Johnny Johnny Ooh Ooh_ un norvégien très :love: (sa musique aussi :love: )
*Sugababes*, _Push The Button_, de la pop comme seuls les Anglais sont capable d'en faire. Très dansant, très addictif et très très malin.
*Dot Allison*, _Mo' Pop_. Quand l'album était sorti, j'avais pris ça pour une bluette, alors que la demoiselle parle de drogue.
*Madonna*, _Sorry_, le remix de *Green Velvet*. Très déçu par le remix des *Pet Shop Boys* (Les vocaux ré-enregistrés par le chanteur sont nuls, et ils ne se sont pas foulés pour pondre ça. Remarque, vu le niveau du morceau original, ils ne pouvaient pas faire de miracles non plus  )
*Coldplay*, _Talk_, remixé par *Stuart Price*. La progression du morceau est incroyable. très intense
*Tiga*, _You Gonna Want Me_, avec le chanteur des *Scissors Sisters* sur le refrain :love:


----------



## teo (21 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> petite sélection pop pour démarrer la nuit:
> (...)
> 
> *Sugababes*, _Push The Button_, de la pop comme seuls les Anglais sont capable d'en faire. Très dansant, très addictif et très très malin.
> ...



Je confirme :love: Une tuerie pop :king: :style: 


Bon, dans la série Madonna et Remix, vraiment pas le meilleur, comparé à l'original, mais juste tellement sexe, tellement too much qu'il en est pas mal (j'ai même pas le nom du gars qui a commis le truc...)
*Justify my love (XXX F.u.c.k. me mix)*

Suivi de l'original, juste parfait. Moite, torride.
*Justify my love* sur *The Immaculate Collection*

Madonna, tu as tellement changé de choses  je te pardonne même tes albums faciles.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Madonna, tu as tellement changé de choses  je te pardonne même tes albums faciles.




*Quant à moi j'ai du mal *
à te pardonner d'écouter Madonna !


----------



## IceandFire (21 Février 2006)

Midnight Oil...mon dieu, ça fait du bien  ....


----------



## r0rk4l (21 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> border community


 
Je le vois un peu tardivement, mais je tiens à te soutenir  

Border community c'est un label vraiment génial, grâce, en partie, à ce James Holden étonnant et débordant d'originalité dans sa house/minimale/prog...  :rateau:


----------



## BBh (21 Février 2006)

Salut a tous..

Moi en ce moment j'écoute "BRAIN DAMAGE", entre le "DUB" et le "REGGEA"
"Ashes to ashes-Dub To Dub"         

J'aime aussi beaucoup "ZENZILÉ", entre "DUB" el le REGGEA" (Angevin) ma ville natal-

"Meet cello"


----------



## IceandFire (21 Février 2006)

Men At Work ... ah les 80's...:love:....


----------



## teo (21 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quant à moi j'ai du mal *
> à te pardonner d'écouter Madonna !



Je me suis converti fort tard  mais j'ai la foi 

Sinon
*Loöq Radio 07/2004 Pt. 1* par les californiens Jondi & Spesh de leur page Internet Download
A noter que sont dispos aussi sur cette page, les mix de Décembre, janvier février et un mix Fall (Automne) de Spesh* d'une durée de 5 heures. Attention, comme toujours, les fichiers nécessitent une connexion solide, les fichiers en 192 mp3 font entre 80 et 400 mo  . Les tracklisting, bien utiles, sont aussi dispos dans un fichier rtf. *pas encore écouté

puis
*The sky was pink (James Holden Remix)* de Nathan Fake, juste histoire de dire à SM que je sais pas si ce WE je Border Community powarize :love: au Rex-Club (car B4 in family) mais que si je me décide, je lui passerai un coup de fil pour parler de notre prochaine fondue :love:


----------



## r0rk4l (21 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *The sky was pink (James Holden Remix)* de Nathan Fake, juste histoire de dire à SM que je sais pas si ce WE je Border Community powarize :love: au Rex-Club (car B4 in family) mais que si je me décide, je lui passerai un coup de fil pour parler de notre prochaine fondue :love:


 
Très très bon ce remix


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

J'adore Madonna, y compris les albums "faciles" et j'assume pleinement.  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Février 2006)

Morcheeba dernière mouture  :love: :style: :king:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Men At Work ... ah les 80's...:love:....


 :love:  







:love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Février 2006)

oui of course


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quant à moi j'ai du mal *
> à te pardonner d'écouter Madonna !



K(eep)M(adonna)F(rom)D(oing)M(usic)


----------



## richard-deux (21 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> petite sélection pop pour démarrer la nuit:
> 
> *Beth Orthon*, _Anywhere_ remixé par *Two Lone Swordsmen*



Quelqu'un qui connaît Beth Orton!!  

En revanche, je ne connais pas ce remix. :rateau: 

Cette chanson est sur quel disque?


----------



## teo (21 Février 2006)

Chacun son combat, hein, on est libre 

Si vous voulez vous battre contre le fait qu'elle fasse de la musique, allez-y... vous vous fatiguerez avant elle 


Re: *The sky was pink (James Holden Remix)* de Nathan Fake


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

_Me suis repassée ce matin en boucle du Angelo Branduardi.......  ça vous dit peut être rien ... mais pour moi..... LE PIED !!!!_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Chacun son combat, hein, on est libre
> 
> Si vous voulez vous battre contre le fait qu'elle fasse de la musique, allez-y... vous vous fatiguerez avant elle



Elle permet le benchmark.

Cet acronyme se traduit également par "Kill Mother-**** Depeche Mode"  Bon concert ce soir 

En attendant 






leur dernier EP


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2006)

(Angelo Branduardi : ) Si, ça me dit quelque chose. Mais en fait, ça ne me dit trop rien ... (arf arf)


----------



## teo (21 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Elle permet le benchmark.
> 
> Cet acronyme se traduit également par "Kill Mother-**** Depeche Mode"  Bon concert ce soir
> 
> ...



Je connais oui  car j'ai été en contact régulier avec _le meilleur d'entre nous_, disparu de ce forum depuis quelques temps et ces deux groupes il me les a fait découvrir (Covenant et KMFDM)   Je connais pas trop bien KMFDM mais Covenant, par contre j'aime bcp


(merci pour le concert de ce soir :love: )

Là une fin de matinée très 80:
*I'm In Love With A German Film Star* de The Passions sur _Les années new wave_ (quel titre d'album ridicule)

*I don't like mondays* de The Boomtown Rats sur _Les années new wave_

*In a big country* de Big Country

*Wood beez (LP version)* de Scritti Politti sur _Cupid & Psyche_


----------



## Patamach (21 Février 2006)

Un petit classique pour le dej.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (Angelo Branduardi : ) Si, ça me dit quelque chose. Mais en fait, ça ne me dit trop rien ... (arf arf)



Un Italien à la chevelure bouclée très volumineuse qui a un répertoire de chansons type médiéval, qui est un excellent violoniste et qui a une très très jolie voix..... (en plus de son minois....)


----------



## teo (21 Février 2006)

pitin

*Wild Boys* de Duran Duran sur _Decade - Greatest Hits_

c'est qu'ils étaient _sauvages_ les décolorés 

Ce morceau est mythique :love: 






Je comprend tout de même que certains n'aiment pas, mais bon... c'est tellement bon


----------



## guytantakul (21 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Un Italien à la chevelure bouclée très volumineuse qui a un répertoire de chansons type médiéval, qui est un excellent violoniste et qui a une très très jolie voix..... (en plus de son minois....)


Marrant, moi c'est Angelo Badalamenti qui passe dans ma voiture, ces temps-ci (Julee Cruise au chant). 
Reposant :love:


----------



## Freelancer (21 Février 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un qui connaît Beth Orton!!
> 
> En revanche, je ne connais pas ce remix. :rateau:
> 
> Cette chanson est sur quel disque?



Cette version est dispo sur le single _Anywhere_, et également sur l'album _The Other Side Of Daybreak_, les remixes extraits de son album _Daybreaker_. C'est d'ailleurs cette version de _Anywhere _qui a servi pour le clip (qui est dispo sur l'iTms)


----------



## teo (21 Février 2006)

Vieux souvenirs 93-95, un pote anglais qui me ramenait des k7 de Londres. Steven qu'il s'appelait. Un ange ça existe j'en ai rencontré un  

*Mix @ Kiss FM, London - part 1 & 2* par Sasha & John Digweed

Là ça commence toujours avec un très surprenant mashup P.M. Dawn + je ne sais plus qui...

Ca souffle un peu bien sûr mais j'adore cette musique, ces accents londoniens. Idéal pour travailler.


----------



## Burzum (21 Février 2006)




----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *In a big country* de Big Country



Tiens, va falloir que je le ressorte ce CD :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

L'excellent album des Bellrays, _Meet the bellrays_
Du bon rock.


----------



## teo (21 Février 2006)

> Let's have a black celebration
> Black celebration
> Tonight
> 
> ...









J'attend ce soir depuis 20 ans. Bel anniversaire. Je file


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

Bon concert à toi. 


Là maintenant, un petit live au festival de monterey avec l'aeroplane de l'ami Jefferson. :love:


----------



## macarel (21 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon concert à toi.
> 
> 
> Là maintenant, un petit live au festival de monterey avec l'aeroplane de l'ami Jefferson. :love:


White rabbit :love: :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Février 2006)

​


----------



## ikiki (21 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, un petit live au festival de monterey avec l'aeroplane de l'ami Jefferson. :love:



Tiens, moi c'est Monterey aussi, en 67 avec 'sieur Hendrix qui envoie du gros, du très gros...


----------



## mayfair (21 Février 2006)

qui se souvient   the nits et le titre nescio


----------



## Burzum (21 Février 2006)




----------



## bompi (21 Février 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> qui se souvient   the nits et le titre nescio



Moi, je me souviens ...


----------



## Burzum (21 Février 2006)




----------



## mayfair (21 Février 2006)

flash and the pan Midnight men, trop bon !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> flash and the pan Midnight men, trop bon !!!




Flash and the pan, les nits (in the dutch mountains :love, Big country... ben là j'en remets une couche avec le *Bad News* de Moon Martin suivi de *Planet Clair* par les B'52 :love:


----------



## richard-deux (22 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Cette version est dispo sur le single _Anywhere_, et également sur l'album _The Other Side Of Daybreak_, les remixes extraits de son album _Daybreaker_. C'est d'ailleurs cette version de _Anywhere _qui a servi pour le clip (qui est dispo sur l'iTms)



Merci pour l'info.  

Je vais chercher ce single de Beth Orton.

Puis, si je ne le trouve pas, je sais quoi faire.  

En attendant, je vais réécouter cet album. 






:love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Février 2006)

Je suis toujours en australie moi :love: .... Blue Sky Mining powa !!!!  ...
Bon Teo et Free alors ce concert de DM ??? j'ai mon ami Anthony qui y va ce soir... :snif:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Février 2006)

Teo, alors DM en live hier soir ? un chtit compte-rendu plz


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Février 2006)

*Ouais Teo*
un commentaire



















:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)




----------



## teo (22 Février 2006)

hihi hihi, ça arrive... c'est par là


Sinon, je me termine _Music for the masses_, *Pleasure, little treasure*


----------



## teo (22 Février 2006)

je vais pas vraiment ête très original les gars...


_Some great reward_ un album que j'aime toujours autant.  

*Blasphemous rumours* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

*mexican radio*, par ridgway et sa bande de voodoo's :love:

... suivi du *drive she said* par le même stan


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)




----------



## macarel (22 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

>


C'est quoi?:rose: 
Autrement, je prépare The Roches "Keep on doing" pour une heure de voiture :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Février 2006)

Là, j'écoute un morceau  que j'adore, Six Days, de DJ Shadow.

Et je le regarde aussi, à travers le magniifique clip qu'en a fait Wong Kar-Wai il y a quelques années.

Un pur bonheur, à partager.


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2006)

Quant à moi je redécouvre avec nostalgie l'album Preemptive Strike, du même artiste, qui m'a éduqué à la musique dite électronique, et à la musique tout court, alors que j'entrais au lycée.
Bonheur, ça doit être son second prénom, à ce monsieur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi?:rose:
> Autrement, je prépare The Roches "Keep on doing" pour une heure de voiture :love:


----------



## macarel (22 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai juste un point d'interogation. Il manque l'image:rose: :rose:


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste un point d'interogation. Il manque l'image:rose: :rose:





Je la vois, moi :
http://www.discogs.com/image/R-89744-1079296767.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

là, j'écoute un nouveau groupe (pour moi) 
:love: ...






:love:
... en boucle à donf!


----------



## rezba (22 Février 2006)

Ah, les Fine Young Cannibals... Les anciens de The Beat. :love:
Et puis la prestation de Roland Gift, le chanteur, dans Sammy and Rosie Get Laid, de Stephen Frears, que de bons souvenirs.


----------



## jojofk (22 Février 2006)




----------



## macarel (22 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je la vois, moi :
> http://www.discogs.com/image/R-89744-1079296767.jpg


ça m'avance beaucoup dans ma quête   (je voulais savoir que c'est comme zique)


----------



## macmarco (22 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les Fine Young Cannibals... Les anciens de The Beat. :love:
> Et puis la prestation de Roland Gift, le chanteur, dans Sammy and Rosie Get Laid, de Stephen Frears, que de bons souvenirs.





Héhéhéhéhé !


----------



## rezba (22 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhéhéhé !




Great Spirits give bigs hits.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Février 2006)

Oui, absolument magnifique. Superbe album, avec une édition spéciale DVD et le fameux clip dont tu parles... mais dont je ne suis pas friant. 

Pour des ambiances similaires : la très belle chanson de RJD2, _Making days longer_
Le meilleur d'entre nous m'avait donné la source de sample à tomber par terre.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Février 2006)

Héhéhéhéhéhéhé :love: malin marco j'ai eu envie aussi


----------



## Korzibsky (22 Février 2006)

Screaming Blue Messiah "Good & Gone"




puis un vieux REM (cles suivants j'accroche pas du tout...)




et pour finir Television





et à part ça,tout va bien


----------



## macarel (22 Février 2006)

Pour la morale:
Ana Popovic sur "Hush". Du blues au feminin comme il se doit.
pas mal cette fille.   
La prochaine fois qu'elle passe dans le sud j'irai la voir en vrai :love: :love: 
Pour des plus amples infos:  http://www.anapopovic.com


----------



## Burzum (22 Février 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (22 Février 2006)

les morceaux du moment (et certains seront là pour longtemps, j'en suis sûr):

*Massive Attack*, Live With Me, leur nouveau single. Profondément émouvant. Ce morceau me donne les mêmes frissons que lorsque j'ai écouté pour la première fois le remix du Love Theme From Spartacus de *Terry Callier*.

*Prince*, Black Sweat, fantastique. Je ne suis pas un inconditionnel, mais là, _vraiment_ fantastique. Du sexe et de la sueur. Whouaouw.

*Emilie Simon*, Fleur De Saison, le nouveau single, j'aime toujours autant, après le premier album, la musique de La marche de l'empereur.

*Depeche Mode*, A Pain That I'm Used To, les remixes de *Telex* et *Goldfrapp*. Surtout le mix de *Goldfrapp*, qui ré-invente totalement le morceau.

*Rufus Wainwright*, Imaginary Love, extrait de son premier album, enfin dispo sur le music store. La production est moins riche que sur ses derniers albums, mais j'ai l'impression que ce type écrit et chante rien que pour moi. Et ça...


----------



## Burzum (22 Février 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Février 2006)

Tiens... Ils ont rajouté un truc RSS, sur lastfm... Pas mal...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

A l'heure ou d'autres et certains se délectent du film sur J.Cash mouais, en voici une reprise, certes quelque peu binaire de son *Ring Of Fire* par WoVoo. 






Tiens, je les avais vus en 84 ou 85 au Faubourg à Genève (l'usine n'était encore pas), m'ont pas laissé un souvenir impérissable, sans doute du fait que j'avais vu les Cramps (palladium) quelques jours auparavant..., mais bon concert tout de même, époque où les canettes encore bleues des Carlsxxx  avaient un goût certain. :rateau: Mexican radio...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... Ils ont rajouté un truc RSS, sur lastfm... Pas mal...


 
Vu aussi, mais je n'en vois pas trop l'utilité de mater en flux RSS ce que les autres écoutent.


----------



## mayfair (23 Février 2006)

give you de DJAIMIN remix 2006 par Jamie Lewis


----------



## Freelancer (23 Février 2006)

mayfair a dit:
			
		

> give you de DJAIMIN remix 2006 par Jamie Lewis


Yes!!! un (une?) fan de garage :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mayfair (23 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Yes!!! un (une?) fan de garage :love: :love: :love:




un fan


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vu aussi, mais je n'en vois pas trop l'utilité de mater en flux RSS ce que les autres écoutent.



Certes... Mais un rien m'amuse


----------



## teo (23 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> *Massive Attack*, Live With Me, leur nouveau single. Profondément émouvant. Ce morceau me donne les mêmes frissons que lorsque j'ai écouté pour la première fois le remix du Love Theme From Spartacus de *Terry Callier*.
> 
> ...



... pour Massive Attack, ben je suis content de te l'entendre dire   dire que mardi soir... enfin, je me comprend    
Faudra que je te fasse écouter _A hundred windows_ quand même, j'en reviens pas que tu ne l'ai jamais écouté...

Pour Prince, pas encore écouté, et ta critique me fait saliver d'avance :love: 


là c'est *Hitsville UK* de The Clash sur _Sandinista!_ suivi de *Laid* de James sur _Laid_ :love:


----------



## goonie (23 Février 2006)

Pour se mettre en forme :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> ça m'avance beaucoup dans ma quête   (je voulais savoir que c'est comme zique)



C'est Section 25 (name from a provision of the Mental Health Act which allowed for compulsory detention) du mythique label Factory Records


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Février 2006)

Pour ce matin..... pour commencer cool... :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2006)

Ce matin, un petit mix electro/hip hop... 
Avec : 
Les compils *Verve Unmixed* dont on a parlé il n'y a pas longtemps.
*Cube* le dernier Opus du _Peuple de l'herbe_
*Dig your own Hole* des _CHemical Brothers_
*Endtroducint* et *Totem* de _DJ Shadow_, 
Rien de bien original... certes.  
:love:


----------



## pilou114 (23 Février 2006)

hard fi ! ... c'est un bon groupe anglais qui commence enfiin a se faire connaitre !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

pilou114 a dit:
			
		

> hard fi ! ... c'est un bon groupe anglais qui commence enfiin a se faire connaitre !!



Cash Machine !


----------



## richard-deux (23 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> *Rufus Wainwright*, Imaginary Love, extrait de son premier album, enfin dispo sur le music store. La production est moins riche que sur ses derniers albums, mais j'ai l'impression que ce type écrit et chante rien que pour moi. Et ça...



 
Il ne peut pas chanter que pour toi, il chante aussi pour moi.  
Seul regret, avoir loupé son concert parisien. :rateau: 

Puisque tu me donnes envie d'écouter Rufus Wainwright, c'est ce disque en ce moment:


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2006)




----------



## FANREM (23 Février 2006)

pilou114 a dit:
			
		

> hard fi ! ... c'est un bon groupe anglais qui commence enfiin a se faire connaitre !!
> 
> 
> > Je n'aime pas du tout cette chanson, et moyen le groupe :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (23 Février 2006)

En ce moment *Ryan Adams* avec l'album *29*.


----------



## teo (23 Février 2006)

Chtite série des familles

*Supernature* de Cerrone sur _Cerrone by Bob Sinclar_

*Push the button  (Album version)* de Sugababes sur _Single (CD 5'')_

*Keep hope alive (Para BT's creative methode)* de The Crystal Method sur _Pacha Zenith Ibiza '98_

*Funk-A-Tron (Main Mix)* de Robbie Rivera sur _Single (CD 5'')_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

quelques titres de "Go Figure" de SSV-NSMABAAOTWMODAACOTIATW


----------



## macarel (23 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> quelques titre de "Go Figure" de SSV-NSMABAAOTWMODAACOTIATW


     :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Février 2006)

Juste un morceau tout tranquille.... :love:  






Et on repart dans du plus gras........


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et on repart dans du plus gras........



Dans le cochon, tout est bon, même le gras  

Excellent album ce Back In Black


----------



## mayfair (23 Février 2006)

Barbara Tucker magnifique remix de Enrico Stella


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Version courte : SSV

Version moyenne : SSV-NSMABAAOTWMODAACOTIATW

Version longue : Screw Shareholder Value - Not So Much A Band As Another Opportunity To Waste Money On Drugs And Ammunition Courtesy Of The Idiots At Time Warner

Groupe fondé en 1997 par Andrew Eldritch pour solder le contrat de Sisters of Mercy avec WEA


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et on repart dans du plus gras........



Je me rappelle la tournée qui avait suivi la sortie de cet album... pfiou j'étais sourdingue en sortant du Zenith


----------



## macarel (23 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Version courte : SSV
> 
> Version moyenne : SSV-NSMABAAOTWMODAACOTIATW
> 
> ...


mon dieu, je veillis,


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Comme le nom ne l'indique pas les Australiens de 







Comme le nom l'indique (presque) les Finlandais de


----------



## steinway (23 Février 2006)

Poulenc :


----------



## Burzum (23 Février 2006)

Et oui j'ai ce 45 tours et je ne le vendrai jamais...   Il faudrait que je vérifie sa cote !


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Février 2006)




----------



## Freelancer (23 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai fini par l'écouter. Je campe sur mes positions: cet album n'est pas fait pour moi. J'aime le côté soul de *Massive Attack*, pas leurs penchants cold/dark wave. 

ps: c'est *Terry Callier* qui chante sur le nouveau single de *Massive Attack*, ce qui explique ma réaction épidermique :rose:

En ce moment, je me fais une petite sélection *DM*:

Free, la face B de Precious, qui aurait mérité de figurer sur l'album
Suffer Well, la version single, raccourcie d'une minute par rapport à l'album, ce qui lui donne plus d'impact (même si c'est un peu mou au niveau de la prod)
Behind The Wheel, l'original et la reprise de *Playgroup*
Shake The Disease, que j'ai chanté toute la journée (au grand désespoir de mes collègues de boulot :rateau:  )
A Pain That I'm Used To, le remix de *Goldfrapp*
Home, remixé par *Air*, d'ailleurs la version qu'ils ont interprété sur scène est largement inspirée de ce mix
Halo, pour les cascades de violon à la fin du morceau


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2006)

Shake The Disease :love: ma préférée


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2006)

En ce moment, cool :


----------



## goonie (24 Février 2006)

Arghh... la voix de Matha Davis : :love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2006)

JBT, pour les initiés :love:  vivement le 14 Mars  ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2006)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence - du double album "The Singles 86>98"  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2006)

Une folk un peu rock, avec un petit duo avec Arno. :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

Chris Potter quartet live au village vanguard ,2002


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

sinon fred pallem et sa joyeuse bande ,le sacre du tympan


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2006)

Morcheeba, sur le best of "Parts of the Process" - "What New York Couples Fight About"


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2006)

Tears for fears.... Head over heels....:love: .... Morcheeba :love:  Angie


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une folk un peu rock, avec un petit duo avec Arno. :love:




beverly est adorable !!!  :love: elle cause french et vit à brussels 
elle m'appelait Steevy même  ....


----------



## teo (24 Février 2006)

*You think you're a man* des Vaselines (oui, très fin pour une reprise de Divine si je me souviens bien  )

*Mad world (Alternate Version)* de Gary Jules sur _Donnie Darko (soundtrack)_

*Bela Lugosi's Dead* de Bauhaus sur _Crackle_

*Endlessly* de Muse sur _Absolution_


Puis Tears for Fears et _The Hurting_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)




----------



## bompi (24 Février 2006)

Alors aujourd'hui, ç'aura été (entre autres) :
*Biosphere*:Shenzhou (ai-je jamais dit à quel point Geir Jenssen est formidable)
*Alexkid*:Mint (ce morceau seul est sublime, avec Jon Hassell en _guest star_ qui fait l'essentiel du boulot  )
*Brian Eno et altr.*:Music for films III
*Bill Evans*:Live in the Village Vanguard
*Lostep*:Burma (plein de remix dans une compilation de Global Underground)


----------



## Korzibsky (24 Février 2006)

Envie d'énergie aujourdh'ui
un ptit single de dérrière kes fagots





Rien que pour la face B... *BLAST OFF*   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Février 2006)

Pour un bon debut de nuit....


----------



## teo (25 Février 2006)

nocturne...

*Les passagers* de Etienne Daho sur _Eden_  

*Push the button (Album version)* de Sugababes sur _Taller In More Ways_  :Love:

*Live with me (feat. Terry Callier - radio edit*) de Massive Attack sur _Live With Me_ en attendant l'album :Love:

*Black Sweat* de Prince sur _Black Sweat_ en attendant l'album aussi :Love:


ah ça c'est de la pochette  enfin.. le titre est terrible et y'a des talons aiguilles alors  avec ça presque prêt à danser autour d'un sac à main  






_Mais comment je fais pour poster des pochettes comme ça. N'importe quoi _


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> nocturne...
> 
> *Les passagers* de Etienne Daho sur _Eden_
> 
> ...




quel cliché !
une blonde une brune une black!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Un peu d'electro trip-hop avec *Peace Orchestra*, entre K&D et Tosca. :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2006)

Du VRAI BON. Basse, batterie, guitare, pas besoin de s'emmerder avec d'autres trucs.
Aride, efficace, sans fioriture (même si à partir de "rude awakening" c'est moins sec).
Des bombes, des ovnis.
Un bonheur...





















Allez-y bordel!


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> nocturne...
> 
> *Les passagers* de Etienne Daho sur _Eden_
> 
> ...



¡¡ Madre de dios !! Je suis une patate mariée, je suis une patate mariée ... _ad libitum_


----------



## guytantakul (25 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Du VRAI BON. Basse, batterie, guitare, pas besoin de s'emmerder avec d'autres trucs.
> Aride, efficace, sans fioriture (même si à partir de "rude awakening" c'est moins sec).
> Des bombes, des ovnis.
> Un bonheur...
> ...



Je les ai vu à la mutualité, il y a de cela une vingtaine d'années. C'était bien !


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai vu à la mutualité, il y a de cela une vingtaine d'années. C'était bien !


Chanceux va...
Mes amours de jeunesse ça. :love:
Pour moi c'est un vraiment un des rares groupes, en "brutal" du moins, qui ait réussi à mélanger minimalisme, sécheresse des riffs et inventivité avec grande classe.

J'ai ressorti cleansing de mon armoire tout à l'heure, j'avais le premier morceau dans la tête depuis la fin de matinée, va savoir pourquoi... Pas écouté depuis des années, et d'un coup, comme ça, pof...


----------



## AOSTE (25 Février 2006)

AC/DC:love:


----------



## teo (25 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ¡¡ Madre de dios !! Je suis une patate mariée, je suis une patate mariée ... _ad libitum_




j'étais sûr que ça allait poser des problèmes à certains 

Je suis pas vraiment concerné mais je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse être attiré par ce genre de clichés/images MTVesque sur pattes à talons. C'est esthétiquement inintéressant et sensuellement plus que limité non ? C'est un peu trop lisse et propre, non ?
C'est comme si on demandait de la sensualité à un Di Caprio ou à Ben Affleck, non ? Un esthétisme médiatique limité à une batterie de produits calibrés et merchandisés ? Comme une nouvelle voiture ou un nouveau frigo ?


Bon, là j'écoute la _personal radio_ de boyscout, un sacripan qui rôde sur last.fm et qui passe aussi par ici régulièrement.

Après *Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds* des Beatles, *Blue skies* de Dinah Washington, un Pet Shop boys, *Try It (I'm In Love With A Married Man)*, c'est Dolly Parton et *Jolene*. Très beau morceau. Je connaissais pas









_Et on est 85 sur le groupe macgeneration de last.fm, dont un banni (ils rigolent pas là-bas  ) - A tester dans ma signature_

_Edit: horreur dans Beatles_


----------



## IceandFire (25 Février 2006)

LLoyd Cole the Singles, album introuvable en france, en plus livré avec le DVd de tout les clips...
un régal de chez régal... :style: :love:...le mien je l'ai eu en angleterre...
quand je dis que c'est un pays magnifique !!!  ....


----------



## macmarco (25 Février 2006)

Maintenant :





Et avant :


----------



## Freelancer (25 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Bon, là j'écoute la _personal radio_ de boyscout, un sacripan qui rôde sur last.fm et qui passe aussi par ici régulièrement.
> 
> Après *Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds* des Beatles, *Blue skies* de Dinah Washington, un Pet Shop boys, *Try It (I'm In Love With A Married Man)*, c'est Dolly Parton et *Jolene*. Très beau morceau. Je connaissais pas (...)


Je ne sais pas qui c'est, mais il a l'air très beau et d'avoir de bon goûts en matière de musique   

En ce moment, c'est *Emmylou Harris*, You Don't Know Me.
Un morceau profondément émouvant. C'est peut-être la version qui m'émeut le plus. C'est avec Emmylou Harris que j'ai compris que la country n'était pas uniquement de la musique pour garçons-vachers, mais pouvait faire jeu égal avec la soul ou le blues. 
Je situe cette interprétation au même niveau que celle de *Ray Charles*. 


> You give your hand to me and then you say hello and I can hardly speak
> My heart is beating so
> And anyone could tell you think you know me well
> but you don't know me
> ...


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'étais sûr que ça allait poser des problèmes à certains
> 
> Je suis pas vraiment concerné mais je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse être attiré par ce genre de clichés/images MTVesque sur pattes à talons. C'est esthétiquement inintéressant et sensuellement plus que limité non ? C'est un peu trop lisse et propre, non ?
> C'est comme si on demandait de la sensualité à un Di Caprio ou à Ben Affleck, non ? Un esthétisme médiatique limité à une batterie de produits calibrés et merchandisés ? Comme une nouvelle voiture ou un nouveau frigo ?



Je me fiche pas mal des talons ou de la robe : moi, c'est le teint (bien maquillé) de la jeune dame de droite que je préfère.
Quant à Ben Affleck, il fait un peu "veau" (c'est pas méchant, c'est son regard un peu bas ...), Di Caprio m'intéresse peu (pas désagréable, mais bon ...) À tout prendre, si je devais être intéressé  ce serait très nettement par le magnifique Keith de 6FU (_alias_ Mathew St. Patrick). Il est beau comme un ange, ce type. Musculeux, certes. Mais pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas des anges musculeux, après tout ...

Bref, à part ça, pour me détendre, c'est l'inoxydable "Ambient 2: The plateaux of mirror" de Budd / Eno.
Avant cela, c'était "Vocal City" de *Luomo*. Je conseille aux amateurs de deep-house (enfin, je crois que c'est ça, le genre ...)


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2006)

Ouh la la Ouh la la !
Non je ne me suis pas brûlé les doigts !

C'est que je viens juste de constater que presque tous les derniers disques de Cabaret Voltaire depuis "The Crackdown" (excepté "Groovy, laidback and nasty") sont sur l'iTMS.

Pécaïre !
"Plasticity" et "International Language" sont vraiment magnifiques et l'austère "Body and soul" froid et groovy à mort !


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Février 2006)

ça repose...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas qui c'est, mais il a l'air très beau et d'avoir de bon goûts en matière de musique


Tiens, un flagrant délit de j'me-la-pétisme... 

Là, j'écoute mon Alain d'amour que j'ai.


----------



## FANREM (25 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est Dolly Parton et *Jolene*. Très beau morceau. Je connaissais pas



Essaie la version des White Stripes de ce morceau, ils assurent a mort :love:


----------



## FANREM (25 Février 2006)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Arghh... la voix de Matha Davis : :love:



Il n'y a pas que la voix, ellle etait sublime a sa grande epoque


----------



## Nobody (25 Février 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas que la voix, ellle etait sublime a sa grande epoque



Vi. J'ai adoré aussi.
Waaaaaaaaaaa......... 

Sinon, pas grand chose à voir, quoique: Passenger66 a parlé il y a quelques temps, dans le courant de décembre je pense, de Swandive. Ils se sont fait connaitre surtout pour leur reprise de "Losing my religion" de "qui-tu-sais".

Grande reprise. Vraiment grande. J'en suis tombé amoureux.
Sans blague.
Un peu comme pour Martha il y a euh... plus de 25 ans.
'tain.
Ca nous rajeunit pas tout ça.


----------



## FANREM (25 Février 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vi. J'ai adoré aussi.
> Waaaaaaaaaaa.........
> 
> Sinon, pas grand chose à voir, quoique: Passenger66 a parlé il y a quelques temps, dans le courant de décembre je pense, de Swandive. Ils se sont fait connaitre surtout pour leur reprise de "Losing my religion" de "qui-tu-sais".
> ...



Merci du tuyau, je m'en vais poster le lien vers le forum consacré au groupe. Ca va les interesser au plus haut point

Pour Martha, c'est un fantasme qui ne date pas d'hier effectivement
Mais, on serait surement decu aujourd'hui, il vaut mieux vivre avec ses souvenirs  

Desolé, mais la machine a bouler ne veut rien savoir, partie remise


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

*Noir désir*, un jour en France


----------



## teo (26 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je me fiche pas mal des talons ou de la robe : moi, c'est le teint (bien maquillé) de la jeune dame de droite que je préfère.
> Quant à Ben Affleck, il fait un peu "veau" (c'est pas méchant, c'est son regard un peu bas ...), Di Caprio m'intéresse peu (pas désagréable, mais bon ...) À tout prendre, si je devais être intéressé  ce serait très nettement par le magnifique Keith de 6FU (_alias_ Mathew St. Patrick). Il est beau comme un ange, ce type. Musculeux, certes. Mais pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas des anges musculeux, après tout ...
> 
> Bref, à part ça, pour me détendre, c'est l'inoxydable "Ambient 2: The plateaux of mirror" de Budd / Eno.
> Avant cela, c'était "Vocal City" de *Luomo*. Je conseille aux amateurs de deep-house (enfin, je crois que c'est ça, le genre ...)



Sur Mathew St. Patrick, alors je te suis complètement. Cet homme est un ange.
Pour les Affleck, je préfère Casey, il est magnifique.
Mais bon, j'arrête ici, j'en ai un paquet à sortir si je me lance 



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vi. J'ai adoré aussi.
> Waaaaaaaaaaa.........
> 
> Sinon, pas grand chose à voir, quoique: Passenger66 a parlé il y a quelques temps, dans le courant de décembre je pense, de Swandive. Ils se sont fait connaitre surtout pour leur reprise de "Losing my religion" de "qui-tu-sais".
> ...



J'ai découvert Swandive ici, moi aussi, c'était suite à mes écoutes de Division Kent, le groupe qui a suivi.

*Andomraxxes* de Skintrade sur _Anthology Soma 10/1_

*Village Of The Damned* de The Hacker sur _Rêves mécaniques_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

*Yello*, Vicious Games






.... suivi de *Karen Finley*, Tales of taboo :love:


----------



## teo (26 Février 2006)

je termine _Equinoxe_ de Jean-Michel Jarre

C'est toujours sympa à se faire un dimanche. Presque matin.

ensuite y'a *Lamento Negro* de Yma Sumac sur _The Ultimate Yma Sumac Collection_
puis 
*Face to face* de Siouxie and the Banshees sur _Batman 2_

*It must be love* de Labi Siffre :love:
Lui il faut vraiment que je craque sur ses albums sur le Store !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

LE TIGRE... :love:


----------



## .Steff (26 Février 2006)

En particulier *The Oscar peterson trio* avec *Walking The Line.*
Un Dieu du piano ce Oscar.


----------



## steinway (26 Février 2006)

Cecilia :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2006)

*Parfait pour faire la vaisselle*
On emmerde les nouveaux voisins, on monte le son.
Ca bastonne sévère.
Et cette ingrate tâche ménagère se fait en un rien de temps.
Je vous le recommande.


----------



## Burzum (26 Février 2006)




----------



## FANREM (26 Février 2006)

A propos de Pearl Jam :

En theorie, leur dernier album est pret et devrait etre commercialise en Avril 06
Ca completera ta collection   

Ils ont fait une trounée en Amérique du Sud en Novembre et Décembre, mais sans jouer de nouveaux morceaux. Peut etre une tournée en Europe a venir :love:


----------



## teo (26 Février 2006)

moi je me tate pour le concert de DM le 20 juillet aux Arènes de Nimes.

pas encore complet mais bon faudra pas trainer...

sinon là l'étonnant *Psaume 23* de Daniel Darc sur _Crèvecur_


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2006)

En ce moment :


----------



## Freelancer (27 Février 2006)

ma petite sélection du soir:

*Luke Slater*, Love. Minimaliste, enivrant, une progression sublime, de la tech anglaise qui tutoie Detroit.
*Labi Siffre*, Old Time Song. Je l'ai découvert ce soir en lisant ce fil. Un morceau très folk. Certaines intonations me font penser à *Michael Stipe*. Belle découverte.
*Dionne Warwick*, Walk On By. De la soul pour les p'tits blancs comme l'étaient les *Supremes*. Mais cette voix, pleine de douceur, un peu mélancolique...
*Autour De Lucie*, Chanson Sans Issue (Ne Vois-Tu Pas). J'adore le texte, tellement éloigné de leur côté pop un peu niaise du premier album.
*Projekt: PM*, When The Voices Come. De la House très deep, très soyeuse. Le vocoder est hypnotisant.
*Etienne Daho*, Le Grand Sommeil (Live 1989). J'avais 15 ans, je n'avais pas compris le texte, j'étais persuadé qu'il s'agissait d'une référence au livre de *Chandler* (que je n'ai jamais lu). Comment j'ai pu danser comme un fou sur un texte aussi dépressif?


> Je ne peux plus me réveiller, rien à faire
> Sans moi le monde peut bien tourner à l'envers
> Engourdi par le sommeil et prisonnier de mon lit
> J'aimerais que cette nuit dure toute la vie
> ...


----------



## Patamach (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Philippe (27 Février 2006)

Schoenberg, par Jan DeGaetani


----------



## teo (27 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ma petite sélection du soir:
> 
> (...)
> *Etienne Daho*, Le Grand Sommeil (Live 1989). J'avais 15 ans, je n'avais pas compris le texte, j'étais persuadé qu'il s'agissait d'une référence au livre de *Chandler* (que je n'ai jamais lu). Comment j'ai pu danser comme un fou sur un texte aussi dépressif?



Daho fait là une référence à la dépression et au suicide, d'après certaines interviews que j'ai lues. *Le grand sommeil*, c'est un peu la mort non ? Et peut-être une référence au film de Hawks ?

*Londinium* de Archive sur _Londinium_ (Top 10 de mes morceaux préférés pour les années 90) et *Alma* de Teddybears Sthlm sur _Fresh!_

Et ensuite popod donc une sélection aléatoire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

Arfff. Pearl Jam. Quel groupe, quel aura. Je la ai vus en concert, en 1997 ou 98,  je ne sais plus. C'était à l'occacsion de la sortie de leur Album *No code* :love:
Eddie Veder, une bouteille de Grand Cru à la main nous a fait un numéro de rage et d'humilité dont je me souviens encore aujourd'hui. Fantastique souvenir.

Labi Siffre, j'adore. Une de ces chansons a été popularisé par Eminem qui l'a samplé. La chanson d'Eminem? Je ne sais plus et je m'en contrefous. Celle de Siffre en revanche :love: : _I got the Blues_

Ce week-end, j'ai fait mes emplettes : 




Son album le plus facile, son "kind of blue"si vous préférez une expression qui n'est pas de moi. 
Avec, à la voix sur _Willie the Pimp_, le Captain Beefheart. 





Sorti deux ans après Hot buttered Soul, peut-être son meilleur album. 

Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2006)

du nectar :king: introuvable aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2006)

goodbye Lucille des prefab Sprout (et tout le scud ) ... trop bon ...le subtil "Steve MC Queen"...
tu roules à 200, les cheveux au vent...une jolie femme brune en fichu blanc, collier de perle, à coté de toi...
Bon je m'égare...:love:...


----------



## Patamach (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Février 2006)

En amuse-oreilles : 






Suivi de....




http://images.windowsmedia.com/img/prov_u/300_80/00601215325928_800x800.jpg


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

L'ex-femme de Miles... :love:
Wahooo, ça groove!


----------



## Burzum (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>


GBH --> GHB ?


----------



## richard-deux (27 Février 2006)

En ce moment:






*Rejoicing in the Hands par Devendra Banhart*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Je viens d'entendre à la radio un morceau du Monsieur Gainsbourg Revisited, en l'occurence la reprise du _Requiem pour un con_ devenu _Requiem for a Jerk_ par *Brian Molko er Françoise Hardy* ... et ça me laisse un poil dubitatif: sois je suis un inconditionnel de l'original, soit Molko et ses compères m'avaient habitué à de bien meilleures reprises. Les deux ne sont pas incompatibles... 

A vérifier avec le reste de l'album...


----------



## teo (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Labi Siffre, j'adore. Une de ces chansons a été popularisé par Eminem qui l'a samplé. La chanson d'Eminem? Je ne sais plus et je m'en contrefous. Celle de Siffre en revanche :love: : _I got the Blues_
> (...)




Je viens d'acheter sur le Store
*Labi Siffre* et _The Music of Labi Siffre_
*Johnny Cash* et _The Man Comes Around_

Et là j'écoute Simon avec *Free at last (I have a dream) - DJ Scott mix* sur _Free at last (The remixes)_
Entêtant avec le sample de M. L. King


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter sur le Store
> *Labi Siffre* et _The Music of Labi Siffre_
> *Johnny Cash* et _The Man Comes Around_
> 
> (...)



 


Maintenant, une sélection de titres de DJ vadim, en libre téléchargement sur son site. 
--> ici

Et puis ensuite, les trois premiers titres de l'album de DJ delay "Well done", une Mix-tape d'enfer. 
Idem, en libre téléchargement. Avec une dédicace au groupe de Freddie Mercury, je me marre encore. :love:
--> là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Johnny Cash* et _The Man Comes Around_



Casé à bon escient comme générique d'ouverture du film "L'armée des morts"... un moment de bonheur féroce et décalé!!!  :love: :love:


----------



## teo (27 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>




rhoooo j'avais oublié ça...



Labbi Siffre en écoute


Et merci Ed pour les liens


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

Je me doutais que ça pouvais intéresser quelqu'un par ici.  

*Wilson Pickett*, _Land of 1000 dances. _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)




----------



## Patamach (27 Février 2006)

2 bombes des annees 80:


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je me doutais que ça pouvais intéresser quelqu'un par ici.
> 
> *Wilson Pickett*, _Land of 1000 dances. _


si, si, moi
:love: :love:


----------



## olibox (27 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 2 bombes des annees 80:



Bravo patamach, c'est l'un de mes groupes préférés des années 80, dommage que le chanteur soit mort d'un coma ethylique.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> si, si, moi
> :love: :love:



C'est bien ce que j'ai dis 

_Seven Nation Army_ Par *The White stripes* quel rock cette chanson, un véritable hymne vaudou.


----------



## my0473 (27 Février 2006)

Nolwenn ohwo! trop la classe!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

my0473 a dit:
			
		

> Nolwenn ohwo! trop la classe!


Sérieux?


----------



## teo (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que j'ai dis
> 
> _Seven Nation Army_ Par *The White stripes* quel rock cette chanson, un véritable hymne vaudou.




j'ai quelques remixes (pas taper IceAndFire) pas piqués des vers de ce monstrueux morceau 


juste avant d'envoyer *Cash*, 3 morceaux bien dans l'esprit de cet après-midi

*River of no return* de Marilyn Monroe sur _The Essential Recordings_

*Starfish And Coffee* de Prince sur _Sign O' The Times_

*With you (Rich Pangilinan Mixshow Edit)* de Nomad sur _With You (And always will be)_



> I'm a million miles away now
> And you'll always find me there
> I'm a million miles away now
> But I'll we be there
> ...



Je pense toujours au livre de John Reed, _La voie terrestre_ en écoutant ce dernier morceau. On ne fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut dans sa vie.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quelques remixes (pas taper IceAndFire) pas piqués des vers de ce monstrueux morceau
> 
> (...)


Ah bon?!?  

Je connais notamment la version  de ce morceau par Nostalgia 77.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux?


A 16 ans, nous avons du écouter les Nolwenn Leroy de l'époque. Ne l'oublions pas maintenant que nous en avons (plus ou moins) le double


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> A 16 ans, nous avons du écouter les Nolwenn Leroy de l'époque. Ne l'oublions pas maintenant que nous en avons (plus ou moins) le double


oups, doublon...

et puis eux aussi :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> A 16 ans, nous avons du écouter les Nolwenn Leroy de l'époque. Ne l'oublions pas maintenant que nous en avons (plus ou moins) le double



Toi, si tu veux. moi? non.


Moi, j'écoutais plutôt ces gars-là :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Toi, si tu veux. moi? non.
> 
> 
> Moi, j'écoutais plutôt ces gars-là :



Ils sont aussi mal coiffés que l'aut' greluche!


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> A 16 ans, nous avons du écouter les Nolwenn Leroy de l'époque. Ne l'oublions pas maintenant que nous en avons (plus ou moins) le double


Pas forcément.
Moi j'ai toujours écouté qu'des trucs bien. 
Nonmais...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Toi, si tu veux. moi? non.
> 
> 
> Moi, j'écoutais plutôt ces gars-là :



Affaire de goût - toujours trouvé mou du genou les amis de Ferdinand von


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Toi, si tu veux. moi? non.
> 
> 
> Moi, j'écoutais plutôt ces gars-là :



moi à 16 ans (il y a un moment) c'était plutôt ça:
Principaux albums de l'année


music From Big Pink - The Band #30 E-U
Truth - The Jeff Beck Group #15 E-U; R-U: "fails to chart"  
The Twain Shall Meet - Eric Burdon & The Animals #79 E-U
Everyone Of Us - Eric Burdon & The New Animals #152 E-U
The White Album - The Beatles #1 R-U; #1 E-U  
Horizontal - The Bee Gees #16 R-U; #12 E-U; #1 All.
Rare, Precious & Beautiful - The Bee Gees #99 E-U, #15 All.
Idea - The Bee Gees #4 R-U; #17 E-U; #3 All.
Big Brother & Holding company - Big Brother & Holding Company    Janis  
The Child Is Father to the Man - Blood, Sweat & Tears #47 E-U; #40 R-U
THE BOX TOPS Super Hits #45 E-U
I Can't Stand Myself - James Brown #17 E-U
Live At The Apollo, Vol.2 - James Brown #31 E-U
Last Time Around - Buffalo Springfield #42 E-U
The Resurrection Of Pigboy Crabshaw - Paul Butterfield Blues Band #52 E-U
The Notorious Byrd Brothers - The Byrds #47 E-U; #12 R-U
Sweetheart of the Rodeo - The Byrds #77 E-U; R-U: "fails to chart"
A New Place In The Sun - Glen Campbell #24 E-U
BOBBIE GENTRY AND GLEN CAMPBELL #11 E-U
Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell #1 E-U
Boogie With CANNED HEAT #16 E-U; #5 R-U
From Sea To Shining Sea - Johnny Cash #40 R-U
Old Golden Throat - Johnny Cash #37 R-U (compil)
Johnny Cash At Folsom Prison - Johnny Cash #13 E-U  
A New Time - A New Day - The Chambers Brothers #16 E-U
RAY CHARLES' Greatest Hits, Vol.2 #24 R-U
The Other Man's Grass Is Always Greener - Petula Clark #37 R-U; #93 E-U
The Songs Of LEONARD COHEN E-U, 01/68; #83 E-U
Together - Country Joe and the Fish #23 E-U
Wheels of Fire (1 LP studio + 1 LP live - Cream #1 E-U; #3 R-U (#7 R-U, édition 1 LP)   
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Creedence Clearwater Revival E-U, 06/68; #52 E-U  
Shades of Deep Purple - Deep Purple #24 E-U; R-U: "fails to chart"
Gris Gris - Dr. John (E-U); "fails to chart"
A Gift From A Flower To A Garden - Donovan #13 R-U
Donovan In Concert #18 E-U
The Hurdy Gurdy Man - Donovan (Leitch) #20 E-U
Waiting For The Sun - The Doors #1 E-U; #16 R-U  
Golden Hits - The Coasters #122; #27 R-U
John Wesley Harding - Bob Dylan #2 E-U; #1 R-U
Nashville Skyline - Bob Dylan
Feliciano! - Jose Feliciano #6 R-U
Stoned Soul Picnic - The 5Th Dimension #21 E-U
Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac - Fleetwood Mac #4 R-U; #198 E-U  
Mr. Wonderful - Fleetwood Mac #10 R-U
Yesterday's Dreams - The Four Tops #93 E-U; #37 R-U, 02/69
Aretha: Lady Soul - Aretha Franklin #2 E-U; #25 R-U  
Aretha Now - A. Franklin #3 E-U
Aretha In Paris - A. Franklin #13 E-U
Greatest Hits - Marvin Gaye #40 R-U
I Heard it Through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
The Cheerful Insanity Of GILES, GIlES And FRIPP (R-U: "fails to chart")  
Golden Grass - The Grass Roots #25 E-U
Anthem Of The Sun - The Grateful Dead #87 E-U
Smash Hits - Jimi Hendrix #4 R-U; #6 E-U
Electric Ladyland - The Jimi Hendrix Experience #1 E-U; #6 R-U   
THE HOLLIES' Greatest #1 R-U
We're A Winner - The Impressions #35 E-U
Heavy - Iron Butterfly #78 E-U
In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly #4 E-U  
This Old Heart Of Mine -The Isley Brothers (E-U) #23 R-U
Something Special! The Best Of Tommy James And The Shondells #174 E-U
Mony Mony - Tommy James And The Shondells #174 E-U
After Bathing at Baxter's - Jefferson Airplane #17 E-U  
Crown Of Creation - Jefferson Airplane #6 E-U
This Was - Jethro Tull #10 R-U
Cheap Thrills - Janis Joplin #1 E-U    
(The Kinks Are) The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks R-U, 11/68
Unfinished Music No.1: Two Virgins - John Lennon E-U, 11/68, #124 E-U, 02/69
Another Place, Another Time - Jerry Lee Lewis #160 E-U
Revelation Revolution 69 - The Lovin' Spoonful (chant du cygne)
THE MAMAS AND THE PAPAS #15 E-U  
The Mighty Quinn/Mighty Garvey - Manfred Mann (R-U), #176 E-U/ R-U: "fails to chart"
Diary Of A Band Vol.1 (live) -John Mayall's Bluesbreakers #27 R-U   
Bare Wires - J. Mayall's Bluesbreakers #3 R-U; #59 E-U 
Infinite McCoys - The McCoys #98 E-U
Wow plus Grape Jam/live - Moby Grape (E-U) #20 E-U
The Birds, The Bees And The Monkees - The Monkees #3 E-U
Head (soundtrack) - The Monkees #45 E-U
In Search Of The Lord - The Moody Blues (R-U) #23 E-U
Astral Weeks - Van Morrison
Move - The Move #15 R-U
Hot, Cold And Custard - Peter And Gordon (R-U) (chant du cygne)
A Saucerful of Secrets - Pink Floyd #9 R-U  
Clambake (B.O.F) - Elvis Presley #40 E-U; #39 R-U
S.F.Sorrow - The Pretty Things R-U, 12/68 "fails to chart" 
Shine On Brightly - Procol Harum (R-U) #24 E-U; R-U: "fails to chart"
Quicksilver Messenger Service (E-U) #63 E-U
Dock Of The Bay (compil) - Otis Redding #4 E-U; #1 R-U
The Immortal OTIS REDDING #58 E-U; #19 R-U
Otis Redding In Person At The Whiskey A-Go-Go #82 E-U (live)
Goin' To Memphis - Paul Revere & The Raiders #61 E-U
Cliff In Japan (live in Tokyo) - Cliff Richard & The Shadows #29 R-U
One For The Road (live) - The Righteous Brothers #187 E-U
Realization - Johnny Rivers #5 E-U
Greatest Hits, Vol.2 - Smokey Robinson And The Miracles #7 E-U
The First Edition - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition #164 E-U
Beggars Banquet - The Rolling Stones #3 R-U; #5 E-U, 01/70  
A Full Spoon of Seedy Blues - The Seeds  
Bookends - Simon & Garfunkel #1 E-U; #1 R-U
The Graduate (B.O.F.) - Simon & Garfunkel #3 R-U
There Are But Four Small Faces - The Small Faces #178 E-U  
Ogden's Nut Gone Flake - The Small Faces #1 R-U; #159 E-U
James Taylor - James Taylor (1er album "fails to chart")
God Bless Tiny Tim - Tiny Tim
White Light, White Heat - The Velvet Underground #199 E-U   
Magic Bus, The Who On Tour - The Who #39 E-U
The Who Sell Out - The Who #13 R-U; #48 E-U  
We're Only In It For The Money - Frank Zappa/The Mothers Of Invention #30 E-U; #32 R-U
Lumpy Gravy - Frank Zappa #159 E-U
Cruising With Ruben & The Jets - Frank Zappa/Ruben And The Jets #110 E-U, 01/69


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> A 16 ans, nous avons du écouter les Nolwenn Leroy de l'époque. Ne l'oublions pas maintenant que nous en avons (plus ou moins) le double




Heuuu...ben non! A seize ans j'écoutais ça:






... et 25 ans plus tard ça continue :love: 

Dites, c'est grave docteur? :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2006)

non  j'ai la même maladie avec quelques unes en plus


----------



## Patamach (27 Février 2006)

Moi gamin je n'ecoutais que des tueries:






dans mon mange disque de reve qui vaut bien n'importe quel Ipod:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Février 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Moi gamin je n'ecoutais que des tueries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moi Aussi ! :rateau: (sur mon Teppaz)


----------



## kanako (27 Février 2006)

Bande de vieux !  
Moi a 16 ans j'écoutais des cd 
que du bon aussi... noir des' surtout ^^
par contre j'en dirais pas autans pour mes 13 ans (spice girl...:rose: )


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ...par contre j'en dirais pas autans pour mes 13 ans (spice girl...:rose: )




En effet, pas de quoi se vanter.


----------



## Korzibsky (27 Février 2006)

à 16 ans, nom de dieu, c'est si loin et si proche en même temps.. pas vu le temps passer
c'était...
ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis Bijou, les Dogs, 
et puis des trucs comme ça aussi





C'était autre chose que des oops je me transforrme en vieux con !  

Bref y avait de la substance, ça triturait les tripes et les neurones, tout était nouveau et frais et maintenant j'ai une furieuse tendance à m'emmerder quand j'écoute la radio.  :mouais: et ma platine vynil est tombée en panne


----------



## guytantakul (27 Février 2006)

Ouais ! Pareil que Korzibsky !


----------



## kanako (27 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En effet, pas de quoi se vanter.


ouais j'avoue... 


par contre mon papa et ses vinyls (il était discaire quand vous aviez 16 ans ! lol) me font penser comme Korzibsky : 





> Bref y avait de la substance, ça triturait les tripes et les neurones, tout était nouveau et frais et maintenant j'ai une furieuse tendance à m'emmerder quand j'écoute la radio.   et ma platine vynil est tombée en panne


ducoup je n'écoute plus la radio (si pour se réveiller le matin y rien de mieux, c'est crillard ! )
Mais y a pas que ça, il existe encore de la musique qui nous remue, même si elle passe pas à la radio... mais après chacun sa sensibilité non ? moi en ce moment j'écoute un peu de punk, c'est sur ça plait pas à tout le monde  : guérilla poubelle (pour écouter -> Muzika)


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2006)

Johnny Come home ...  .... best of fine young cannibals...:love: :king:


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2006)

Whoahohohoh, don't wanna see you back here again...


----------



## Burzum (27 Février 2006)




----------



## steinway (27 Février 2006)

Ray Charles :


----------



## Burzum (27 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'ose même pas imaginer le genre de musique



"Formé en 1975 à Londres, Throbbing Gristle a laissé une empreinte indélébile sur le rock de l'époque. En effet, Chris Carter, Cosey Fanni Tutti, Peter Christopherson et Genesis P-Orridge ont imposé à leur rock affranchi de toutes limites un son agressif, bruitiste et expérimental les catapultant comme les précurseurs d'un mouvement que l'on qualifiera par la suite d'indus.
Throbbing Gristle se sépare en 1981."

L'habit ne fait pas le moine


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> moi rien que ça et j'étais effrayé :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FANREM (27 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> moi à 16 ans (il y a un moment) c'était plutôt ça:
> Principaux albums de l'année
> 
> 
> ...



Enorme,   :love: 
Je les connais quasiment tous, sauf ceux ci - dessus, j'ai raté quelque chose de grand la dedans ? (les Seeds me disent vaguement quelque chose)


----------



## Burzum (27 Février 2006)

Toujours dans l'indus :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Bande de vieux !
> que du bon aussi... noir des' surtout ^^



Hé hé hé je me rappelle de Cantat qui voulait être Jeffrey Lee Pierce à la place de Jeffrey Lee Pierce du Gun Club... J'avais bien rigolé à ce concert... Heureusement que je n'avait pas payé la place...


----------



## Burzum (27 Février 2006)




----------



## teo (27 Février 2006)

Pour dormir tranquille.
Les vieux amis sont par là...
Tout va bien

*Ground Level* de Stereo MC's sur _Connected_


----------



## IceandFire (27 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Whoahohohoh, don't wanna see you back here again...




mon energie :love:


----------



## Patamach (28 Février 2006)

Très bien pour faire dodo ... :sleep:


----------



## teo (28 Février 2006)

*1985:*
Heavy rotation:
*Prince and The Revolution* Around The World In A Day, à partir de juillet, j'achète tous les albums de sa Majesté en Nice Price à Londres, et je les laboure donc régulièrement sur ma mini-chaine Philips
*Michael Jackson* Thriller Encore et toujours
*Public Image Limited* This is not a long song (12") en boucle depuis 2 ans.
*Frankie Goes To Hollywood* Welcome To The Pleasuredome pareil
*Indochine* 3
*Cure* The head on the door puis découverte et engloutissement de et dans Pornography, Faith, Seventeen seconds, Concert-The Cure Live, Siamese twins, Boys don't cry, The Top, Japanese whipers, Three imaginary boys. Ne pas oublier un pirate K7 (Play For Today, Live @ The Swinging Pig, Arnheim, (1980-05-24))
*Depeche Mode* Catching Up with Depeche Mode, Some great rewards
*New Order* Low-Life

Divers
*Band Aid* and stuff (surtout en juillet, en Angleterre)
*Eurythmics*, les titres extraits de Be yourself tonight
*Wham!* Make It Big

puis vous prenez la playlist des gros tubes bien lourds de l'époque et je devais surement écouter ça aussi, je captais à peine RMC, Europe 1 et les radios de SP à l'époque alors  A l'époque je dois pouvoir me payer 5-7 albums et 10 45t /an  Vive les copains et les copies de cassettes. C'était pareil pour tt le monde 

Je matais dès que je pouvais _Les Enfants du Rock_ sur Antenne 2, avec _Rockline_ surtout (ah le générique !) et Sex-Machine.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2006)

et hop une bonne journée qui commence... le ptit déj Australien :love:   :king: :style:


----------



## richard-deux (28 Février 2006)

En ce moment:






*Big City Secrets - Joseph Arthur *


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2006)

la vache il a pris un coup de bui !!!  changement de look total !!!


----------



## richard-deux (28 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la vache il a pris un coup de bui !!!  changement de look total !!!



Maintenant:








Fonctionne maintenant.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2006)

marche po


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2006)

ah ben c'est comme ça que je l'ai photographié  donc il a pas changé de look  ... le cd est un ancien alors  ... ben il a pris un coup de bui quand même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Rien de très récent ce matin, mais bon...






:love:  :love:


----------



## teo (28 Février 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

>



je vais de ce pas y rejeter une oreille 
tiens en 85 je devais écouter *Rock me Amadeus* du même Falco

sinon là c'est *I'm not in love/You're not alone (Anthony Acid Dj Skribble Trance Club)* de Olive sur 
_I'm not in love (remixes)_
Marrant comme cette niaiserie eurodance me touche

Après Falco y'aura ce qui suit
*Confusion* de New Order sur _International_ ah Rockline :love:

*Idioteque* de Radiohead sur _Kid A_

*Carbon kid (Interfada Remix Edit)* de Alpinestars sur _Carbon kid (single)_

*Dealin' With The Archives* de Greyboy sur _Mastered The Art_ du hip hop comme je l'aime. Un pote de Boston me l'avait fortement conseillé lors de mon séjour en juillet 2001.


----------



## macarel (28 Février 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Enorme,   :love:
> Je les connais quasiment tous, sauf ceux ci - dessus, j'ai raté quelque chose de grand la dedans ? (les Seeds me disent vaguement quelque chose)


Je ne pense pas que tu tu râte qulequechose, ce sont des tubes plus ou moins à oublier sauf Dr. John et le Butterfield Blues Band    
(sauf le cas d'une nostalgie aigue concernant ces morceaux  )
Puis en fait les disques dans ce liste sont sortis cet année là (ou est ce que j'ai entendu cet expression?), mais evidemman j'écoutais aussi des disques sortis avant (genre Led Zep, Cuby and the Blizzards,Fats Domino, beaucoup de blues en gros)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Février 2006)

The FlowerPot Men TO Velvet Revolver TO Deep Purple..... !!!   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2006)




----------



## macarel (28 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> The FlowerPot Men TO Velvet Revolver TO Deep Purple..... !!!   :love:



P****n, on est en plein dans le vieux ce temps ci. Les jeunôts vont croire qu'on écoute que ça


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

Comme on est dans le vieux...




Je ne m'en lasse vraiment pas de celui là :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Lady Godiva's Operation...






 :style: :king: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)




----------



## my0473 (28 Février 2006)

Oui c'est sérieux ces temps j'adore Nolwenn... Masi j'aime de tout styles! mdr masi je crois pas que ce soit une honte d'écouter de Nolwenn..!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

my0473 a dit:
			
		

> je crois pas que ce soit une honte d'écouter de Nolwenn..!



Non. C'est juste inadmissible.


----------



## mamyblue (28 Février 2006)

Michel Sardou  





Renaud


----------



## teo (28 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'entendre à la radio un morceau du Monsieur Gainsbourg Revisited, en l'occurence la reprise du _Requiem pour un con_ devenu _Requiem for a Jerk_ par *Brian Molko er Françoise Hardy* ... et ça me laisse un poil dubitatif: sois je suis un inconditionnel de l'original, soit Molko et ses compères m'avaient habitué à de bien meilleures reprises. Les deux ne sont pas incompatibles...
> 
> A vérifier avec le reste de l'album...



Y'a la version des Young Gods sur XXYears  moi j'l'aime bien 


Une écoute de mes achats iTMS en aléatoire

*I Got The...* de Labi Siffre sur _The Music of Labi Siffre_

suivi de
*Another Travelin' Song* de Bright Eyes sur _I'm Wide Awake It's Morning_

*Blame It On Your Melody* de Ernesto sur _A New Blues_ (un morceau gratuit de l'été dernier qu'est très cool)


----------



## macarel (28 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Michel Sardou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sûrement, mais de là à  écouter Sardou.......:mouais:

Enfin, j'écoute Pat Metheny sur "The way up", pour un après midi sans stress (il fait beau et tout) ce n'est pas mal :love:


----------



## mamyblue (28 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> sûrement, mais de là à écouter Sardou.......:mouais:
> 
> Enfin, j'écoute Pat Metheny sur "The way up", pour un après midi sans stress (il fait beau et tout) ce n'est pas mal :love:


 
Pourqoi pas Sardou, Il a quelques jolies chansons non...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> sûrement, mais de là à  écouter Sardou.......:mouais:
> 
> Enfin, j'écoute Pat Metheny sur "The way up", pour un après midi sans stress (il fait beau et tout) ce n'est pas mal :love:



... Oui, enfin... De là à écouter Pat Metheny... 

A décliner à l'infini...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Février 2006)

Alors là, j'écoute attentivement le dernier de Tiga - Sexor, je retrouve quelques titres que j'avais trouvé bien il y a une année, mais là maintenant bof, j'arrive pas à décoller de ma chaise pour faire quelques pas de danse... 

Dommage!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

en ce moment sur France musique ,Alain Gerber rend hommage a Shirley Horn ,récemment disparue:
Comme une évidence ,mais il faut quand même le dire :dans le registre des ballades intimistes,Diana Krall et d'autres lui doivent beaucoup voire tout...
une très grande chanteuse ,la préferée de Miles Davis ,c'est tout dire !
justement ,un de ses plus beau disque en hommage a Miles :






Un hommage des plus sincères, des plus touchants, avec ce qu'il faut de retenue, pour ce qu'elle doit de tribut au sorcier de la trompette. C'est lui qui poussa la chanteuse et pianiste de Washington DC à venir à New York en 1960. Depuis, leurs chemins se sont croisés par procuration jusqu'au sublime "You Won't Forget Me" enregistré 1991, l'année de la disparition de Miles. Pour être au plus près, au plus juste, de l'essence du musicien, Shirley Horn s'entoure de certains de ses fidèles (Al Foster, Ron Carter), reprend quelques-uns de ses thèmes fétiches ("My Funny Valentine", "Basin Saint Blues", "I Fall In Love Too Easily", "Summertime", "Blue In Green" pour conclure en beauté) et laisse la trompette au jeune Roy Hargove qui s'en tire avec les honneurs.
Oui, dans le jazz vocal, cet album est une référence. Une référence absolue ! 
Musicalement, on frise la perfection. 
Comme les disques les plus émouvants de Billie, Ella, Sassy, Carmen McRae, Helen Merril, Sheila Jordan..., ce disque est un chef d'oeuvre dans la musique afro-américaine du 20ème siècle. 
C'est aussi l'un des plus beaux hommages faits à Miles Davis (à coté des Bye Bye Blackbird de Keith Jarrett et So Near So Far de Joe Henderson)... Et ces hommages-là ne riment pas avec platitude ou nostalgie larmoyante. Ils servent la Musique avec une sacrée reconnaissance. 
Si vous avez aimé We Want Miles (1981), écoutez ce I Remember Miles (elle retrouve en Al Foster le batteur privilégié de Miles) et vous retrouverez la version de My Man's Gone Now...
Ron Carter à la basse électrique (il joue aussi de la contrebasse) est impérial (comme le fut Marcus Miller...)
Si vous avez aimé Kind Of Blue (qu'on ne présente plus...), écoutez la version Blue In Green (dont la paternité est de Bill Evans, le superbe pianiste poète) interprétée par Shirley Horn ("Honey, from a horn so sweet", chante-t-elle...), et on dirait que la musique va s'évanouir, s'arreter (vers les 2:12)... et les coeurs se rompre...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> sûrement, mais de là à  écouter Sardou.......:mouais:
> 
> Enfin, j'écoute Pat Metheny sur "The way up", pour un après midi sans stress (il fait beau et tout) ce n'est pas mal :love:



je crois que çà vaut bien mieux ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Comme on est dans le vieux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hendrix ,c'est pas vieux ,c'est éternel


----------



## teo (28 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas Sardou, Il a quelques jolies chansons non...



j'ai détesté très longtemps _Femme des années 80_ mais maintenant au 4e degré ça passe si j'ai beaucoup bu lors d'un _Boulevard des Hits_ à l'Usine de Genève 
Mais ça se fait de plus en plus rare 

Mais soyons très honnêtes, j'ai acheté à l'époque _Les Lacs du Connémara_ en 45 t.
Je n'arrive à en parler ouvertement que depuis peu 

Mais ici on parle juste de ce qu'on écoute et de ce qu'on aime alors faut pas hésiter à poster, il faut pas se laisser faire, _mamyblue_ ou _my0473_, tous les gouts sont permis  :love: et on aime pas tous le-la funk / punk / variétés / classique / électro / rock / industriel / hard / r'n'b / jazz _(rayez la mention inutile)_

Par contre, une pochette de disque c'est mieux que des photos  (sur la pochette de disque ils sont au moins à leur avantage  )

Allez hop avant d'aller au ciné

*Last Living Souls* de Gorillaz sur _Demon Days_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Oui, enfin... De là à écouter Pat Metheny...
> 
> A décliner à l'infini...



soyons tolérant :heureusement que des milliers de gens remplissent les salles de sardou ,nolwenn et cie...
s'ils faisaient la queue pour écouter Pat Metheny ,ca en deviendrait chiant ,moi qui ait horreur de faire la queue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> s'ils faisaient la queue pour écouter Pat Metheny ,ca en deviendrait chiant ,moi qui ait horreur de faire la queue



[MODE Doquéville ON]Ce n'est pas la queue qui m'éffraie le plus[MODE Doquéville OFF]


----------



## Burzum (28 Février 2006)




----------



## KARL40 (28 Février 2006)

Un peu de bruit ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Février 2006)

Suivi d'un peu de féminité ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Février 2006)

Puis on va se calmer car il faudra bientôt se coucher !


----------



## Burzum (28 Février 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (28 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais ici on parle juste de ce qu'on écoute et de ce qu'on aime alors faut pas hésiter à poster, il faut pas se laisser faire, _mamyblue_ ou _my0473_, tous les gouts sont permis  :love: et on aime pas tous le-la funk / punk / variétés / classique / électro / rock / industriel / hard / r'n'b / jazz _(rayez la mention inutile)_
> 
> Par contre, une pochette de disque c'est mieux que des photos  (sur la pochette de disque ils sont au moins à leur avantage  )


 
Merci teo de comprendre que tout le monde ne peut pas aimer les mêmes choses  heureusement d'ailleurs...

Et sache que je ne me formalise pas pour tout ça, se serait juste un peu plus sympa si chacun de nous avait un peu plus de respect pour le choix des autres...  

Et mise à part Michel Sardou. J'apprécie beaucoup Rita Mitsuko, ce que j'aime c'est surtout la voix de la chanteuse.  Et vous...

Par contre pour la pochette à la place de la photo  j'en prend note.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> se serait juste un peu plus sympa si chacun de nous avait un peu plus de respect pour le choix des autres...



Complétement d'acccord.

Mais on n'écoute pas Nolwenn par contre.


----------



## Burzum (28 Février 2006)

Je passe à celui là qui est bien meilleur :


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Alors ça...





S'il y en a qui connaissent dans mes bras! 
Les autres, cherchez-le!
Une perle, sombre, énergique, inventive, une de mes plus grosses baffes.
Je devais avoir 15 ou 16 ans quand j'ai découvert Acid Bath... et je ne m'en suis toujours pas remis.


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2006)

Assez loin de toutes ces musiques endiablées, "Chillout Phase 2", ch'tite compilation 
d'il y a déjà pas mal de temps, avec *CV*, *Aphex Twin*, *Taylor Deupree* (sous divers pseudo), *Sun Electric* (mais qu'est-ce que c'est bien, ça, Sun Electric : l'autre groupe de Thomas Fehlmann (le gusse avec Paterson, dans the Orb)), *Orbital* etc.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (28 Février 2006)

En ce moment, je me fait une petite période Sinatra


----------



## toys (1 Mars 2006)

kut killer show


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2006)

Gus Gus et son _Gusgus Vs T-World_

*Purple* :love:






Bien pour l'heure qu'il est :sleep:


----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Merci teo de comprendre que tout le monde ne peut pas aimer les mêmes choses  heureusement d'ailleurs...
> 
> Et sache que je ne me formalise pas pour tout ça, se serait juste un peu plus sympa si chacun de nous avait un peu plus de respect pour le choix des autres...
> 
> ...


Donc, si je comprends bien, quand on dit qu'on aime pas quelquechose (Sardou dans mon cas) on est pas respectueux?. Bonjour la démocratie.   
 Puis, faut pas s'énerver pour si peu.   
Bon, allez, un petit coup de Nougaro "Best off", ça va à tout le monde?


----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> kut killer show



Lu par un hollandais c'est un titre assez ....."bizarre" on va dire. (kut=vagin en "gros mot")


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Complétement d'acccord.
> 
> Mais on n'écoute pas Nolwenn par contre.


Vous écoutez déjà Camomille    De la haute voltige avec fil   







Set fire to flames - *Signs Reign Rebuilder*


----------



## my0473 (1 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais ici on parle juste de ce qu'on écoute et de ce qu'on aime alors faut pas hésiter à poster, il faut pas se laisser faire, _mamyblue_ ou _my0473_, tous les gouts sont permis  :love: et on aime pas tous le-la funk / punk / variétés / classique / électro / rock / industriel / hard / r'n'b / jazz _(rayez la mention inutile)_


Bien dit!  Mais moi j'assume, parce que sinon j'l'aurai pas dit!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (1 Mars 2006)

DIFFERENT TRAIN & ELECTRIC COUNTERPOINT, Steve Reich, Kronos Quartet et Pat Metheny (à qui le Minimalisme fait beaucoup de bien  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)




----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2006)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> DIFFERENT TRAIN & ELECTRIC COUNTERPOINT, Steve Reich, Kronos Quartet et Pat Metheny (à qui le Minimalisme fait beaucoup de bien  )


----------



## richard-deux (1 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah ben c'est comme ça que je l'ai photographié  donc il a pas changé de look  ... le cd est un ancien alors  ... ben il a pris un coup de bui quand même !!!



Entre cette photo:






et celle-ci:






Il y a 10 ans.  

Sinon, aujourd'hui encore, j'écoute *Come To Where I'm From* de _Joseph Arthur_.


----------



## macarel (1 Mars 2006)

Pour fêter mon millième post       je mets Ana Popovic "Hush", bon(ne) guitariste (de blues), bon son, jolie, enfin tout pour plaire quoi :love: :love:
Puis ensuite je vais mettre "Steps ahead" de "Steps ahead" (Brecker Bros et compagnie :love: :love: )


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2006)




----------



## teo (1 Mars 2006)

je termine Gus Gus et _This is normal_







ensuite, je passe à la BO de _Cours, Lola, cours_ qui est vraiment excellente

pas vu le film mais la musique est :love:


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si je comprends bien, quand on dit qu'on aime pas quelquechose (Sardou dans mon cas) on est pas respectueux?. Bonjour la démocratie.
> Puis, faut pas s'énerver pour si peu.
> Bon, allez, un petit coup de Nougaro "Best off", ça va à tout le monde?


 
Et ben oui, tu as le droit de ne pas aimer "Sardou" et chui pas énervée  
Bien au contraire chui mdr  car j'ai réussi à te faire réagir  
 Aller sans rancune et bonne journée ! :love: 
 Un petit coup de Nougaro ça me va!  
D'ailleurs j'aime bien écouter un peu de tout!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pour fêter mon millième post       je mets Ana Popovic "Hush", bon(ne) guitariste (de blues),



Ah ouais, vue à Cognac.
Pas mal en effet.
(En tout cas elle a fait grosse impression)


----------



## Patamach (1 Mars 2006)

DJ KicKs avec Annie: mélange assez réussi d'electro pop, de rock, de ballades champetres et de no wave. Original, frais, réussi.


----------



## FANREM (1 Mars 2006)

En ce moment, la decouverte, c'est the Drones






Vous n'en avez jamais entendu parler, et c'est un groupe australien qui est quasi inconnu chez nous, mais ca vaut le detour, et ils ont sorti un magnifique album (Révélation de l'année 2005 dixit) intitulé Wait Long By The River And The Bodies Of Your Enemies Will Float By

A ecouter dedans : Shark Fin Blues, je ne m'en lasse pas :love:

Un petit lien
http://www.millefeuille.fr/Modules/Interviews/Fiche/?i_id=48


----------



## FANREM (1 Mars 2006)

J'y crois meme pas, 
 T'as encore un bout de chemin a parcourir avant d'arriver a mon post plus haut. Courage


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je termine Gus Gus et _This is normal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



marrant le film ,je 'lai vu C lola qui court ,et revit plusieurs X la meme histoire avec des issus différentes...
décalé ,mais sympa


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est vrai.
> :rose:
> 
> Bon, là on est passé directos à "No quarter"...
> :love: :love: :love:





Bon, mon niveau est quasi celui de Roberto sur Led Zepellin & consorts   (les grands groupes planants/rock progressif des années 70 c'est ça ?).

Mon frère m'avait offert cet album et je m'étais emmerdé à 100 sous de l'heure. _C'est grave docteur ? _ 


Les cours de remise à niveau, c'est où ?  Parce que j'ai vraiment toujours du mal, là. Je vais encore redoubler à cause du rock ça fait chmur là... à chaque fois c'est pareil.  


là c'est du bon gros classique des familles recomposées:
*Musique (Long Version)* de Daft Punk sur _Source Lab 2_






Roberto si tu veux on y va ensemble au cours de rattrapage et puis je t'offre un café là où tu sais après :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je termine Gus Gus et _This is normal_
> 
> (...............)
> 
> ...


Ouep... à louer, très sympa... et la musique : Terrible. 

En ce qui concerne "No Quarter", ce n'est pas un album de Led Zeppelin, mais uniquement 
Jimmy Page et Robert Plant qui se font un trip bien arabisant au niveau du son en reprenant certains de leurs titres.
Pour vraiment decouvrir du Led, il faut passer par l'album IV et "Physical Graffiti", puis eventuellement enchaîner sur le live (3cd) sortit en même temps que le DVD "How the west was won" (A voir aussi  ),
.... ensuite on peut attaquer "No Quarter" !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2006)

ben moi j'écoute du tatapoum©  The Rakes... :king: notament le titre : "Strasbourg" eh oui !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'écoute du tatapoum©  The Rakes... :king: notament le titre : "Strasbourg" eh oui !!!



"Du tatapoum©  The Rakes"    

Le benchmark c'est Björk ou Morrissey


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mars 2006)

le tatapoum© c'est guitare; basse, batterie, assez enlevé & rapide, plutot british, et ça fait tatapoum ! dixit tonton Lenoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Ouanetoufrifaure!!!! tacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoum-tacatacatacapoumspliiiiiiiiifffffffff....


----------



## Korzibsky (1 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je passe à celui là qui est bien meilleur :



Il parait que je ne peux pas te donner des "points de réputation" parce qu'il faudrait d'abord que j'en donne aux autres....  Mais là, franchement, tu en mériterais un PAQUET 

Et pareil pour Passenger 66 ! Na !


----------



## Burzum (1 Mars 2006)




----------



## imimi (1 Mars 2006)

Là on mate la *Nouvelle Star*. 

Ben quoi c'est bien de la musique nan ?
 
 
:rateau: 




_... suis déjà loin_ --> [] :casse:


----------



## Burzum (1 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Là on mate la *Nouvelle Star*.
> 
> Ben quoi c'est bien de la musique nan ?



Propos incohérents !


----------



## Patamach (1 Mars 2006)

:style:


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2006)

Album génial.


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouanetoufrifaure!!!! tacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoum-tacatacatacapoumspliiiiiiiiifffffffff....





    




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.





Et M**** !!! :rateau:


La vie c'est loco
La vie c'est crazy


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2006)

Ouinos a dit:
			
		

> Enchaînement  ça ça fait du bien dans la tête ... j'ai les synapses qui s'relachent




il est bien ce _Ouinos_, que des trucs que j'aime   ou que j'adore  :love: 


Là pour dormir:
Turtle Bay Country Club et son *Universal Monstershark*

Pas trop connu, en anglais, découvert quand je bossais chez le distributeur français.

Vraiment bien. Des bonnes voix, un feeling. Hip hop electro dub -parfois rock- tranquille.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouanetoufrifaure!!!! tacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoumtacpoum-tacatacatacapoumspliiiiiiiiifffffffff....




on s'y croirais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Mars 2006)

I know you   allez the organ pour la peine


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> :style:




si tu pouvais me dire de qui est la photo /le tableau de la couverture si cela est indiqué, ce serait excellent   

____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____
_Comment s'amuser avec Last.fm (voir ma signature pour ceux que cela intéresse)_

Je me suis amusé à créer une liste intelligente dans iTunes en regardant mes "charts" last.fm:
J'y ai mis des artistes que j'aime particulièrement mais qui n'ont pas fait des scores particulièrement fameux en aléatoire (entre le 100e et 294e artistes les plus écoutés).
Je me régale, car c'est des artistes que j'écoute peu souvent mais que j'aime beaucoup. Last.fm permet de prendre des instantanés de nos écoutes et c'est vraiment parfait pour redécouvrir certains artistes quand on a une discothèque qui devient limite inécoutable de par sa taille (si je lançais une écoute de ma discothèque j'en aurai jusqu'à mi avril, 24h/24).

Là, *Running* de Stereo MC's sur _Deep Down & Dirty_


----------



## olibox (2 Mars 2006)

Stan Ridgway - party ball
On a l'impression que sa music n'a jamais vu la lumière du soleil


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2006)

Well there's far too many questions to ask,
To answer any of them tonight.
For I wear too many masks,
Too tell if any of them are wrong or right.
And confusion casts a shadow up on me,
Like a great big cloud in the sky.
And now I pray for rain,
Cause it's been so long since i let myself cry.

For so long I've sang this sad ol' song,
And it feels like my time is up.
For she came and landed in my arms,
And she filled my half empty cup.
Yes she filled my half empty cup.

There you are right in front of me, 
A brand new day sunrise over sea.
No longer my cup half empty cause there you are,
You and your mum in front of me, in front of me.

And now I look up above me,
And I thank that great ol' God in the sky.
For tellin' me my cup ain't half empty,
It took my little girl to show me why.

Your peaches & cream to me.
You both are peaches & cream to me.
All I know is
All I know and
I love you..


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mars 2006)

Lhassa de Sela -- La Llorona

Mélange de musique tzigane, juive et latine, avec une voix riche, profonde, lyrique. C'est le timbre de sa voix qui fait que je ne me fatigue jamais d'elle.


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Je vois qu'il y a de la diversité...intéressant !  


Allez pour le moment moi là c'est ça:






:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)




----------



## olibox (2 Mars 2006)

En ce moment :

Voulez-vous chanter Cohen ?
seulement 4 chansons avec : Fatima Mansions _(Paper thin hotel)_, Bill Pritchard _(I'm your man)_, Peter Astor _(Take this longing)_, Geoffrey Oryema _(Suzanne)_. 

Ce sont tous les 4, d'excellentes reprises.

J'ai eu ce cd dans un vieux Inrock il y a 11 ou 12 ans quand les Inrocks etait encore un mensuel.

pas de photos, dommage.


----------



## olibox (2 Mars 2006)

En ce moment :

Voulez-vous chanter Cohen ?
seulement 4 chansons avec : Fatima Mansions _(Paper thin hotel)_, Bill Pritchard _(I'm your man)_, Peter Astor _(Take this longing)_, Geoffrey Oryema _(Suzanne)_. 

Ce sont tous les 4, d'excellentes reprises.

J'ai eu ce cd dans un vieux Inrock il y a 11 ou 12 ans quand les Inrocks etait encore un mensuel.

pas de photos, dommage.


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mars 2006)

*

*


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mars 2006)

ça sent l'intégrale ça  :love:....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon niveau est quasi celui de Roberto sur Led Zepellin & consorts   (les grands groupes planants/rock progressif des années 70 c'est ça ?).
> 
> Mon frère m'avait offert cet album et je m'étais emmerdé à 100 sous de l'heure. _C'est grave docteur ? _
> 
> ...




Roberto qui découvre Led Zeppelin, et Teo qui trouve ennuyeux cet album de Page/Plant.   :love:

Teo, non seulement tu as le droit de trouver ça ennuyeux, mais tu peux aussi sécher les cours de rattrapage 
Ceci dit, je serai heureux de vous fait connaître 2-3 dizaines de chansons des 60's et 70's qui me sont chères. 

J'adore ce fil (il semblerait d'ailleurs que je ne suis plus abonné  ), on l'on y découvre ce que les autres écoutent et où l'on y partagent nos écoutes favorites. Je viens de me farcir les 4 dernières pages, heureux de lire les réactions à propos de Sardou et de connaître les premières écoutes de quelques uns d'entre-nous... (au passage, je serais curieux de connaître les écoutes adolescentes du _meilleur d'entre nous_, ça doit faire froid dans le dos   )

Il y a 14 ans, je n'écoutais qu'un _style_ de musique. J'ai retrouvé il y a plusieurs semaines MA mixtape de la ManoNegra. Tellement écouté qu'elle est inaudible.
Aujourd'hui, mes écoutes sont beaucoup plus larges mais j'ai certains CD que je n'ai écouté que 3 fois tout au plus... et puis je passe à coté de tonnes de trucs absolument géniaux.  Frustré. Mais heureux. 
Alors je fouine, et je trouve de ces trucs. Internet est super pour découvrir de nouveaux trucs, qui ont parfois plus de 40 ans ou moins d'un mois. Les vides-greniers, idem.
Entre ma passion récente des disques noirs, les CDs et Itunes... je dois avoir de quoi faire une boucle d'une soixantaine de jours. Mais j'ai toujours la sensation de passer à coté de LA chanson.

Là, maintenant : 
_Living for the city_, *Stevie Wonder* 1973. B*rdel, j'étais même pas né. 

Bonnes écoutes.








_Tiens, ça fait 2 ans aujourd'hui que je traîne par ici... _


----------



## Patamach (2 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> si tu pouvais me dire de qui est la photo /le tableau de la couverture si cela est indiqué, ce serait excellent



Je te dis ça ce soir je n'ai pas le CD avec moi.

Là c'est Architecture in Helsinki, pop experimenatle sympathique.


----------



## jphg (2 Mars 2006)

la couv est moche, mais l'intérieur bouge bien.
(genre "poum tchak poum tchak") ;-)

et avec des lyricks, ha! ma foi... genre ça :

"Ass, titties, ass 'n titties
Ass ass titties titties, ass 'n titties

Big booty bitches thats where it gets
Come on, hoe, let's go to the easy rest
When I see ass, titties, ass 'n titties
Ass, ass, titties, titties, ass 'n titties."

lol. on en apprend tous les jours.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _La ballade de Melody Nelson._
> :love:
> 
> Quel gigantesque créateur...




Tu découvres aussi? Si oui, c'est grave...  


C'est l'album culte des membres de Air... 
Au passage, j'écoutais hier un album de Brad Mehldau. Je ne savais pas que c'est un de ces titres qui a été samplé par Air pour la BO de Virgin Suicide.
C'est sur cet album :


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> la couv est moche, mais l'intérieur bouge bien.
> (genre "poum tchak poum tchak") ;-)
> 
> et avec des lyricks, ha! ma foi... genre ça :
> ...




C'est un supporter de l'OL ?


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2006)

@ed_the_head : Tu devais être abonné au fil précédent, abandonné pour empâtement aggravé 

"Stella by starlight", voilà un bon programme.

En ce moment, le AOL Final session Mix de *Thievery Corporation* (sur iTMS). Il y a clairement eu nettement plus groove ou cool ou entêtant de leur part. Mais ça s'écoute.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mars 2006)

Un peu de soleil, car il en manque ici 
(Et en plus j'ai attrapé la crève :sick: )






Et maintenant un petit enchainement sur Alaoui des ONB en concert,
ça fout la pêche


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> @ed_the_head : Tu devais être abonné au fil précédent, abandonné pour empâtement aggravé
> 
> "Stella by starlight", voilà un bon programme.
> 
> (...)


Vous avez pas pondu 90 pages en trois jours quand même? 

_Willie the pimp_, *Franck Zappa*


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2006)

Ouinos a dit:
			
		

> Pause déjeuner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pitin j'ai mis au moins 4 à 5 mn pour retrouver ce que c'était :rose:  Please, quand ce n'est pas explicite, un minimum d'info    (même si j'aurai du connaitre cet album depuis au moins le siècle dernier )




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Roberto qui découvre Led Zeppelin, et Teo qui trouve ennuyeux cet album de Page/Plant.   :love:
> 
> Teo, non seulement tu as le droit de trouver ça ennuyeux, mais tu peux aussi sécher les cours de rattrapage
> Ceci dit, je serai heureux de vous fait connaître 2-3 dizaines de chansons des 60's et 70's qui me sont chères.
> ...



- comme toi j'ai toujours la sensation de passer à coté de quelque chose  les cours de rattrapage, c'est pour ça 

- pour le meilleur d'entre nous (qui n'est plus avec nous...), il suffit d'aller le trouver sur last.fm (tu connais je crois  ) et d'aller lui poser les questions. C'est lui le premier, le seul, l'unique meilleur d'entre nous  C'est toujours un éleveur de psychopathe, mais j'avoue avoir de plus en plus de mal à le croire au vu de sa progéniture  

- pour l'attrait du fil, oui, il permet de découvrir pas mal de belles choses. Dans ce que j'écoute là, j'ai découvert Keane ici, j'aimais bien la pochette, je me suis renseigné, j'ai écouté et j'ai aimé 

- pour l'album de Page/Plant, je suis pas sûr d'avoir envie d'aller dans ma discothèque physique voir si j'ai encore le CD  

*Le chant des Partisans* de _Jean-Louis Murat_

*Blame it on the boogie* de Michael Jackson sur _Off the wall_

*Bedshaped* de Keane sur _Hopes And Fears_

*Love to love you baby (12'' version)* de Donna Summer sur _The Casablanca Records Story_ (16 min 48 sec ! !)








on retrouve en B-Side sur certains 12" ou 7" l'original (il me semble) de *Need a man blues* repris par Bronski Beat sur _The Age of Consent_ :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> - pour le meilleur d'entre nous (qui n'est plus avec nous...), il suffit d'aller le trouver sur last.fm (tu connais je crois  ) et d'aller lui poser les questions. C'est lui le premier, le seul, l'unique meilleur d'entre nous



Oui, oui, je connais  


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours un éleveur de psychopathe, mais j'avoue avoir de plus en plus de mal à le croire au vu de sa progéniture


Tant mieux 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> - pour l'attrait du fil, oui, il permet de découvrir pas mal de belles choses. Dans ce que j'écoute là, j'ai découvert Keane ici, j'aimais bien la pochette, je me suis renseigné, j'ai écouté et j'ai aimé





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> - pour l'album de Page/Plant, je suis pas sûr d'avoir envie d'aller dans ma discothèque physique voir si j'ai encore le CD
> (...)



Perso, j'aime pas. Plant a perdu sa voix, et l'album et très convenu (ça m'a couté de belles brises de becs avec mon cousin ). Et pourtant, Led Zep, j'idolâtre. Leur second album est celui que je préfère. C'est dans celui-ci qu'il y a _Whole lotta love_, Je crois que tu connais 

_Remedies_ ,*The Herbaliser*


----------



## toys (2 Mars 2006)

emilie simons mon amour.


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mars 2006)

C'est fou, quand je me ballade parmi ces posts, je me rends compte que j'y connais rien en musique. Tous les titres/albums dont vous postez les photos et dont vous parlez longuement, ben je connais rien de tout ça. 

Et pourtant, j'essaye de m'intéresser plus à certains "genres" musicaux, et ça me fous le tourni de voir que même avec de la curiosité, j'arrive pas à la cheville de certains d'entre vous. En plus, y a tellllllement de choses à découvrir! 

Alors là, c'était juste un exemple avec la musique, mais en ce qui concerne le reste, c'est pareil. Tiens, prenez ce pour quoi on est tous (toutes) là: le monde du mac, ben voilà encore un bel exemple de mon ignorance. C'est pas cela qui me gène le plus, au fond, c'est de voir qu'il y a plein de choses à découvrir, plein de choses à savoir sur tout! Et le temps me manque...
Alors voilà, ça me dérange de voir qu'avec même de la curiosité, quand il y a des nouveautés chez Apple (cf. hier p.ex.)(Marie-Jo: heu non, mardi), je peux ni me réjouir ni être déçue, puisque j'y connais rien... 

Heu... c'était quoi là? un coup de déprime, c'est rien, ça va passer, demain est un autre jour...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

shirley horn ...:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (2 Mars 2006)

Hé ouais j'avais envie.






 D'abord je veux avec ma langue
Natale deviner tes pensées
Mais toi déjà déjà tu tangues
Aux flux et reflux des marées

....


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Une bonne petite compl' :


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mars 2006)

Bon donc cet aprem et début de soirée, ce que j'avais prévu : l'intégrale des sugarcubes 
et la les beautiful south :style: .... :love:


----------



## Freelancer (2 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> les beautiful south :style: .... :love:


rhoo, à la maison aussi c'est Beautiful South :love:


			
				Song For Whoever a dit:
			
		

> Oh Cathy, Oh Alison, Oh Phillipa, Oh Sue
> You made me so much money,
> I wrote this song for you


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mars 2006)

c'est une bonne maison   :love: ...
Mais là c'est reparti chez la dame des glaces & du feu...  :king:


----------



## Burzum (2 Mars 2006)




----------



## KARL40 (2 Mars 2006)

Un p'tit disque histoire de laisser mon esprit divaguer ....


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Hé ouais j'avais envie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faudra vraiment que je me décide un jour à acheter son "aux armes et caetera".
Enregistré à Kingston avec les REVOLUTIONARIES et les choristes de MARLEY, ça doit avoir de la gueule quand même


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Mars 2006)

"Japanese tourist" (Opossum)


----------



## FANREM (2 Mars 2006)

Tom Mc Rae
C'est doux, il a une magnifique voix, et en plus, il est tres beau
Deja vu 3 fois en concert :love:


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

james blunt, je fais honneur au cadeau de mon fiston pour mon anniv et j'aime particulièrment  "you're beautiful" et "goodbye my lover". 
Soirée nostalgique quoi!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

superbe film (wong kar wai qui présidera le festival de cannes il me semble ) superbe musique ,originale mais aussi tirée d'autres films (Julien et Barbara du film vivement dimanche de francois truffaut ) ,d'autres musiques :Nat king cole (christmas song ) ,Siboney love: ) et Casta Diva(chaste déesse ,traduction) tirée de la Norma de Bellini ,chanté ici par Angela Georgiu .

1. 2046 Main Theme (With Percussion)
2. Siboney (Instrumental)
3. Sway
4. The Christmas Song (Fast Version)
5. Julien Et Barbara (Vivement Dimanche)
6. Siboney
7. Interlude I
8. Polonaise
9. Casta Diva (Norma)
10. Perfidia
11. 2046 Main Theme (Rumba Version)
12. Lost
13. Dark Chariot
14. Sisyphos At Work
15. Decision - Tu Ne Tueras Point (Live)
16. Long Journey
17. Adagio
18. Interlude Il
19. The Christmas Song
20. 2046 Main Theme (With Percussion - Train Remix)
21. 2046 Images Du Film (Bonus Exclusif)


----------



## Philippe (2 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Hé ouais j'avais envie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disparu le 2 mars 1991, ça fait 15 ans jour pour jour... :hein:


----------



## Patamach (2 Mars 2006)

Pour TEO:

Art Direction & Design: Scott King / CRASH
Photography: Jonathan de Villiers






Pour ne rien gacher l'album est un petit bijou dans un ecrin noir.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Disparu le 2 mars 1991, ça fait 15 ans jour pour jour... :hein:



c'est pourtant vrai  
voila un type bien ,qui avait le courage d'emmerder les biens pensants avec sa provoc


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2006)

L'histoire de la bien-pensance, du politiquement correct et des provocateurs, je trouve cela un brin fatigant. Aux _provocateurs_, dont l'attitude est souvent stérile et infantil(isant)e et non dépourvue d'ambiguité mercantile (faut bien vivre), je préfère ceux qui sont _ailleurs_.

Quant au disque de Suicide "American supreme" : 20 ans après leur deuxième et magnifique album, nouvelle claque. Ce que fait Martin Rev est somptueux : flippant parfois, groovy toujours, classique mais différent. Bref, ces contours flous sont parfaits pour les déambulations à La Défense


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

>



Je n'ai pas vu le film :rose: , ptêtre que je voulais rester sur la magie du _In the Mood for Love_, mais la B.O du _2046_, play, play, play et replay... je ne m'en lasse pas! :love:  :love:


----------



## Burzum (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2006)

*Après un réveil en douceur*
acccompagné par les notes suaves d'Angel Milk de Telepopmusik, on recommence à faire vibrer les murs avec Rubin Steiner. 

Comment définir cet album complexe, touchant, hétéroclite et dynamique ? En allant fouiller ze official homepage, j'ai trouvé ceci qui correspond assez bien :"Drum Major ! dresse à nouveau et plus que jamais de splendides accointances entre hip-hop old-school, électronique éclairée et déviante, jazz narcoleptique, exotica foutraque, bigbeat hallucinées et punk rock noisy viscéral... "









Superbe !


:love:


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2006)

pour l'heure, c'est Pascal Comelade.

Le nom du disque : Espontex Sinfonia
Le nom du morceau : Pim Pam Pum Al Concepte

Mais non, je n'invente rien


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2006)

*Choose Life feat. Ewan Mac Gregor *de PF Project sur _Trainspotting Volume 2_ - Ewan ton accent me tues

*Come with me (Acideathrave remix)* de Alexkid sur _Foalta Release_ - j'adore

*Sarangi* de Hooverphonic sur _A New Stereophonic Sound Spectacular_ - superbe

*Every home a prison (Shut up & dance mix)* de Coldcut sur _Trax Sampler 016_ - En attendant le concert de ce soir à La Cigale :love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2006)

STEREOLAB best of perso :love:  :style: :king:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## ikiki (3 Mars 2006)

Là, besoin d'un peu de bon gros son...







 et


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2006)

on voit pas ton image figure 5


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2006)

Imperial Teen  Seasick


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien quand elle grogne sur it's oh so Quiet :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on voit pas ton image figure 5



Problème avec discogs.com


----------



## richard-deux (3 Mars 2006)

En ce moment:






:love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Problème avec discogs.com



ah la technique


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah la technique



du temps de qui te sait, cela fonctionnait mieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

J'avais envie d'un peu de pop ce matin.
Le dernier Belle & Sebastian est bon et c'est une surprise car depuis le superbe If You're Feeling Sinister c'était un peu pénible même si à chaque fois il y avait qqs pepites cachees. Là ils tiennent mieux la distance.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2006)

FIG5 : oui  , Stook  ça c'est de l'artwork !!!  du coup j'embraye sur homogenic :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2006)

on te voit le 14 à Paris ?  ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Stook  ça c'est de l'artwork !!!  du coup j'embraye sur homogenic :love:




...

je suis vraiment navré si je t'ai fait embrayer sur du Bjork, je te jure que c'etait pas mon intention...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on te voit le 14 à Paris ?  ?




m'en parle pas, si tu savais comme j'ai les glandes....
ma belle mere vient passer quelques jours a la maison...juste du 10 au 14...
deja que je l'aprecie guere....


Pinaise, je crois que rien que pour Peaches & Cream en live je serai venu sur les mains..


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2006)

ce matin :


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2006)

dommage  sinon t'as vus le concert allemand ?


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2006)

Bah en ce moment c'est Mozart :


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Des compils qui melangent des styles tres differents; antifolk, electronique, rock ennervé ou de pop bubble gum. Vraiment tres bon. Champion toute catégorie du mix désinvolte, de la perle rare mise en exergue.

















*Titres DIRTY DIAMONDS III:*
*PART I *
FLASH AND THE PAN "walking in the rain" 
THE EARLIES "morning wonder" 
WILCO "spiders (kidsmoke)" 
ANIMAL COLLECTIVE "leaf house" 
BROOKS "red tape" 
ROBERT WYATT "shrinkrap" 
CARIBOU "bees" 
TURZI "derrick starter" 
KEVIN AYERS "soon soon soon" 
MARGO GURYAN "california shake" 
MAZZY STAR "she's my baby" 
ANDRE HERMAN DUNE "smalltown boy" [read what libération says about it] 

*PART II *
FRANCOIS DE ROUBAIX "plongee de glace" 
CRISTIAN VOGEL "somewhere in the waves, we 
will find you" 
SOFT CELL "so (extended)" 
SUPERMAX "lovemachine" 
ISOLEE "enrico" 
NICO "afraid" 
ENNIO MORRICONE "symphonie pour l'attentat" 
SKEETER DAVIS "the end of the world"

A se procurer d'urgence!!


----------



## steinway (3 Mars 2006)

Miles :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2006)

Pris d'une folie acheteuse, je viens de commander deux des trois dirty diamonds et le nouvel album de l'Oumupo avec Kid Loco et JC menu. :love:
Pour les deux premiers, j'espère que c'est du bon Patamach! 
J'ai rarement été déçu ici. Vous vous souvenez de ça : 





Découvert sur ce fil ( la version 1 certainement... ) 

 et ça :





idem...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> dommage  sinon t'as vus le concert allemand ?



ui!, on l'air vraiment bon...
en tout cas, j'ai une version de quelques morceau de leur album en live (S.F) vraiment terrible, encore meilleur qu'en allemagne...
a l'occas, si ça t'interesse...


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pour les deux premiers, j'espère que c'est du bon Patamach!



Si tu aimes les compils qui deterre des chefs d'oeuvre jamais réedités, des petites sucreries pop et electro de tout temps dans un brassage de styles tout azimut tu serras pas décu!

Sur le Vol II je crois il y a une curiosité: un titre de William Sheller instrumental composé debut des 70s pour le mariage de son meilleur ami et qui a été honteusement pompé par Deltron 3030!!


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Bon on reste dans les compils aujourd'hui: 
pour les fans de bonne electro je conseille les 2 BPitch Control, label de Ellen Allien, du pure dance floor comme j'aime: ca tape bien mais les basses et les synthés aident à faire passer tout ca pour des sucreries pop! bref que du tres bon 













:style:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Miles :



c'est la fameuse tournée de 1960 ...
qui est passé par stockholm aussi...
il me semble que C a l'olympia que Coltrane a été copieusement sifflé...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pris d'une folie acheteuse, je viens de commander deux des trois dirty diamonds et le nouvel album de l'Oumupo avec Kid Loco et JC menu. :love:
> Pour les deux premiers, j'espère que c'est du bon Patamach!
> J'ai rarement été déçu ici. Vous vous souvenez de ça :
> 
> ...


Un des premiers à en avoir parler sur ce fil est devenu un "Has Been"  

Je te conseille le premier/second d'Arcade Fire 






Plus "hétérogène" que The Funeral et il y a le sublime "no cars go"

Il y a également l'album d'Howen Pallet violoniste chez Arcade Fire 






et avec le même le premier album de Bell Orchestre






Celui-ci de Shatner est "mythique"






Il parle plus qu'il ne chante des poèmes de Shakeaspere mélés à des classiques dont une interprétaion de "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" à tomber

Que du bon


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mars 2006)

Et voici le Canada !!!!!!!!!!! 







 







t


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Et voici le Canada (bis)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

SUN RA ... :love:






:style:


----------



## Philippe (3 Mars 2006)

Et voici le Canada (ter) :









Edith :
Mince, j'me suis trompé de _thread_, je croyais qu'on était sur "Et avec Google".

(Quel *******, ce Phil )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le Canada (ter) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wouah j'en ai plein les mirettes! superbe photo pour le post "vos plus belles photos" je dirais..


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

aujourd'hui j'écoute la même chose qu'hier jusqu'à écoeurement çà tourne en boucle mdr!


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Et voici le Canada (ter) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Philippe.


 
Ta photo est vraiment magnifique!


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)

un peu de sueur:

Shellac - Terraform


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2006)

24 pièces ténor et piano 


 FABULEUX !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> 24 pièces ténor et piano
> 
> 
> FABULEUX !!



c'est pas plutot baryton et piano?


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas plutot baryton et piano?



Euhhhh  ..... non, je ne pense pas quand on voit la partition, cela semble être du Tenor :mouais:

Faut voir ou mieux écouter, oui mieux écouter


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2006)

:mouais: En Fait c'est curieux, j'ai travaillé sur ce spectacle avec un Ténor, j'ai un CD avec un Contralto 

C'est la porte ouverte a toutes les fenetres on dirait


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

cause, i'm a war machiiiiiiiine !


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Je charge Popod et je pars







:style:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Euhhhh  ..... non, je ne pense pas quand on voit la partition, cela semble être du Tenor :mouais:
> 
> Faut voir ou mieux écouter, oui mieux écouter



je disais çà en voyant la pochette... c'est écrit baryton


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ui!, on l'air vraiment bon...
> en tout cas, j'ai une version de quelques morceau de leur album en live (S.F) vraiment terrible, encore meilleur qu'en allemagne...
> a l'occas, si ça t'interesse...




Ah ben je dis pas non   :love:


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2006)

Pour recharger les batteries :






Un des premiers groupes de Ian MacKaye qui fondera ensuite les excellents FUGAZI.
Ce CD regroupe les singles et les 2 mini-albums sortis par Minor Threat durant leur (courte) existance. Du pur hardcore (les morceaux font moins de 2 miniutes en moyenne).
Et le morceau ""straight edge" qui donna le nom à ce mouvement (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est l'anti-thèse du sex&drugs&rock'n'roll).
Déjà je fume, donc le straight edge c'est pas pour moi !  
Mais reste la musique et cette voix qui hurle sa haine comme si sa vie en dépendait ...


----------



## Philippe (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas plutot baryton et piano?


Je pense que le _Voyage d'Hiver_ de Schubert peut être interprété indifféremment par un ténor ou par un baryton, - mais il est exact que la plupart des "grandes" interprétations de ce cycle sont dues à des barytons (Hans Hotter, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau qui, obsédé par cette oeuvre l'enregistra un nombre incalculable de fois, Thomas Hampson...) mais il y a eu aussi de très belles interprétations par des ténors (Andreas Haefliger, Ian Bostridge...) ; une très belle interprétation aussi, par une grande dame du chant qui donne une lecture bouleversante du _Voyage_ : Brigitte Fassbaender.


----------



## claudde (3 Mars 2006)

rien de mieux


----------



## joubichou (3 Mars 2006)

colplay toujours pour m'endormir


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2006)

claudde a dit:
			
		

> rien de mieux


Assurément.


----------



## richard-deux (4 Mars 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mars 2006)

*Bonjour et bienvenue*










Mercredi 01 Mars 2006

*Concerts :*


_



Dates prévues pour 2006 :_
 18 mars / Cabaret Chez Jean-Louis / Annecy (74)
 8 avril / concert de soutien / place Carnot / Lyon
 13 avril / Le Kraspeck Myzik / Lyon (69)
 4 mai / le triomphe / St-Etienne (42)
 20 mai / la cocotte minute / lyon_
_


----------



## Burzum (4 Mars 2006)




----------



## Burzum (4 Mars 2006)

La conne

Axelle Renoir

L'homme est arrivé, dans sa jolie voiture
La conne aimait rêver, d'oubli et d'aventures
Alors, elle est montée, dans la jolie voiture
Nue elle s'est allongée, et le diable est entré

En fermant les yeux, la mort et l'amour à deux

L'homme a eu son os, et son beau carrosse
En à peine un clin d'il, transformé en cercueil
La conne doit sortir, elle le regarde partir
La conne s'est fait salir, et elle doit en mourir

En fermant les yeux, la mort et l'amour à deux

Un jour, quelques mois plus tard
Grand bébé, aux grands yeux noirs
Est enlevé, de ses mains au revoir
Au secours, elle ne peut plus y croire

En fermant les yeux, la mort et l'amour à deux

Quand on a quinze ans, la voix retentit
C'est simple finalement, l'armoire à pharmacie
La conne a chialé, mais déterminée
Elle n'a pas su trembler, elle a tout avalé

En fermant les yeux, la mort et l'amour à deux




La fille de joie

Axelle Renoir

Moi j'étais la fille de l'air,
Toi tu étais la fille de joie
Demoiselle qui savait y faire
Je ne t'aime pas

Je te vomis et j'en suis fière
Toi, la chienne à six pieds sous terre
T'as beau gémir, je ne t'aime pas

Dans le palais des filles de l'air
On refuse toutes les filles comme toi
Les jolies choses, faudra t'y faire
Dans ta tombe, elles n'existent pas

Ces jolies choses des filles sans voix
Quand on y touche on brûle ses doigts
Elles sont sur toi et t'en rêves
Elles sont devant moi et j'en crève
Dis moi est-ce que c'est mieux en bas ?

En bas j'ai retrouvé le père
En bas j'ai retrouvé la mère
On est tous rongés par les vers
Je ne t'aime pas

T'as réussi et t'en es fière
Enfin t'as l'occasion de te taire
Tu peux partir, je ne t'aime pas

Dans les tombeaux des filles de l'air
On rigole bien des filles comme toi
Les jolies choses nous on les danse
Et nos jours gris valent bien tes transes

Ces jolies choses des filles sans voix
Quand on y touche on brûle ses doigts
Elles sont sur moi et j'en rêve
Elles sont devant toi et t'en crêves
Mais toi, c'est moi


----------



## steinway (4 Mars 2006)

Alors qu il neige a gros flocons sur la Suisse, j ecoute Poulenc :


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pour recharger les batteries :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je dois dire que je reverrai bien Fugazzi. Si...
J'ai un souvenir incroyable d'un concert à l'Usine de Genève où j'ai vraiment découvert le groupe. Pas une baffe: un raz de marée 
Et rencontrer Ian MacKaye après est un -court- moment qui fait toujours rigoler le pote qui me l'a présenté: je plannais, je ne voyais que son regard incroyablement lumineux et positif, l'énergie qui émanait de lui. Expérience très surprenante.

*Planet Sex* (Arse Mix) de Laurent Garnier sur _Planet House EP_
*Sunshine* de Keane sur _Hopes And Fears_
*Florettas horns* de Organic Audio sur _Last one home_
*Nurse* de Miss Kittin & The Hacker sur _First Album_


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2006)

Mais...

Mais.....

Mais c'est d'la merde !!!!!


----------



## Dory (4 Mars 2006)

Stormy Monday Blues BB King T-Bone Walker &


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2006)

Arrête de déconner... 

BB King et T Bone, pourquoi pas Big Bill Broonzy et Charley Patton....

Allez file, tu vas me fatiguer...


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2006)

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!

Motif : Ecoutage de saletés !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2006)

Negra Presuntuosa...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2006)

Elle est bonne cette cochonne ?


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2006)

*I come.com* de Miss Kittin sur _I Com_ :love :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2006)

Inverti !!!

Il en vient ou il y va !!!

Qu'il grille en enfer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## steinway (4 Mars 2006)

Sibelius :


----------



## ultrabody (4 Mars 2006)

radio maritima en ligne....


----------



## macarel (4 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de déconner...
> 
> BB King et T Bone, pourquoi pas Big Bill Broonzy et Charley Patton....
> 
> Allez file, tu vas me fatiguer...


      :love: Lucille


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Diane krall en ce moment album "the look of love" que j'adoooreeeee:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (4 Mars 2006)

*Nougaro Claude*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> *Nougaro Claude*



 paroles..paroles...paroles...toujours des mots..rien que des mots..les mêmes mots...
caramels, bonbons et chocolats....merci pas pour moi mais tu peux bien les offrir à une autre...lalalalalalilère.... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2006)

:hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## sofiping (5 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :hein: :hein: :hein:


Ah ... Lemmy et ses berceuses !!!


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> paroles..paroles...paroles...toujours des mots..rien que des mots..les mêmes mots...
> caramels, bonbons et chocolats....merci pas pour moi mais tu peux bien les offrir à une autre...lalalalalalilère.... :love:


 


hummmmmmmmm, ben oui tout le monde ne peut pas aimer les mêmes choses,
chacun ses goûts et puis heureusement qu'on est tous différent 
sinon se serait bien monotone non  et il faut être  dans la vie


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> hummmmmmmmm, ben oui tout le monde ne peut pas aimer les mêmes choses,
> chacun ses goûts et puis heureusement qu'on est tous différent
> sinon se serait bien monotone non  et il faut être  dans la vie




En effet, il faut de tout pour faire un monde !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

Voici Edgar Varese ,conduit ici par Pierre Boulez ...
que ceux qui prétendent que la musique contemporaine c'est du bruit ,écoutent ce disque...
C'est Varèse qui a dit que le XX e siecle n'est pas le siècle du violon mais celui des instruments à vent et des percussions...
Et il avait raison ,c'est bien le cas du jazz et  de la musique contemporaine,les deux musiques majeures du XX eme siècle...


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2006)

Très beau disque, magnifique musique (il y a aussi une intégrale par Riccardo Chailly et le Concertgebouw d'Amsterdam).
Une remarque : ce qui est dommage est que ce n'est plus de la musique contemporaine ... et ce n'est toujours pas de la musique rentrée dans les moeurs, facilement acceptée. On en est toujours à Mozart et Bach comme indépassables (pourquoi pas) et inégalables (beaucoup moins d'accord). On peut faire des remarques similaires pour l'École de Vienne et de nombreuses compositions du XXe.
Autre remarque : Varèse fait partie des anticipateurs : il écrit de la musique pour des instruments qui n'existent pas encore


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

Je retombe en adolescence avec les excellents STRAY CATS


----------



## Burzum (5 Mars 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Très beau disque, magnifique musique (il y a aussi une intégrale par Riccardo Chailly et le Concertgebouw d'Amsterdam).
> Une remarque : ce qui est dommage est que ce n'est plus de la musique contemporaine ... et ce n'est toujours pas de la musique rentrée dans les moeurs, facilement acceptée. On en est toujours à Mozart et Bach comme indépassables (pourquoi pas) et inégalables (beaucoup moins d'accord). On peut faire des remarques similaires pour l'École de Vienne et de nombreuses compositions du XXe.
> Autre remarque : Varèse fait partie des anticipateurs : il écrit de la musique pour des instruments qui n'existent pas encore



je ne suis spécialiste ,mais bc de gens disent que c'est du bruit en entendant Ionisation (piece pour percussions uniquement) alors que des musiques qui utilisent des instruments "mélodiques" sont bien plus du bruit a mon sens...


----------



## Burzum (5 Mars 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

jet, d'ellen alien&apparat

c'est fou, quand je l'écoute seul, ce qu'elle me gave de pêche et de mélancolie _en même temps_


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui j'ai envie de rendre hommage à Claude François! 







*28 ans déjà*​

*(11 mars 1978 - 11 mars 2006)*​


Oui je sais, je suis un peu en avance, mais c'est pas grâve... 
Et comme toujours, il y a celles et ceux qui on aimé Cloclo!
Et les autres bien sûr. Moi je l'aimais bien et je pense que s'il
ne nous avait pas quitté si vite, il aurait été aussi loin que 
Johnny  Cloclo  




​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Un ami m'a fait découvrir une chanson de Daho que je ne connaissais pas.
Il s'agit de *Ouverture*, sur l'album _Corps et armes_.
J'en suis encore bouleversé et je ne saurais pas bien expliquer pourquoi.
C'est une chanson qui me transperce.


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2006)

Ça diminue le niveau, mais disons que ce matin, je n'avais pas vraiment le choix.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> hummmmmmmmm, ben oui tout le monde ne peut pas aimer les mêmes choses,
> chacun ses goûts et puis heureusement qu'on est tous différent
> sinon se serait bien monotone non  et il faut être  dans la vie




OUPS! Mammy z'voulais dire que j'adooore cette chanson et la voix chaude et sensuelle d'Alain Delon:rose:


----------



## r0m1 (5 Mars 2006)

j'ai découvert un groupe norvégien ou suédois, mélange de portishead, massive attack, ou encore un zeste de morcheeba, ça s'appelle *Sigur Ros*, je le conseille à tous ceux qui aiment les musiques tranquilles électro, trip hop et autres !!!! à écouter TRES rapidement


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2006)

après y être allé et en y retournant :love:

_Live and rare, a celebration of our 100th release_ de F Com
pour me remettre de ma nuit 
*Bleu (Live at Fuse - Brussels)* de Scan X

Ca tombe bien j'ai trouvé la version _longboard_ au shop d'un pote à Bruxelles :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2006)

tiens, je viens de perdre mon abonnement a ce fil... 
pas grave, 

sinon, je viens d'ecouter le coldcut.... ben, a part le premier morceau (qui d'ailleurs m'a fait acheter l'album) je suis bien deçu....
avis aux amateurs....


----------



## steinway (5 Mars 2006)

Mahler :


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je viens de perdre mon abonnement a ce fil...
> pas grave,
> 
> sinon, je viens d'ecouter le coldcut.... ben, a part le premier morceau (qui d'ailleurs m'a fait acheter l'album) je suis bien deçu....
> avis aux amateurs....



pas encore écouté l'album mais s'ils passent en concert vers chez toi ou en Espagne je ne peux que te conseiller de faire un saut 


*Wind On Mars* et *Planet Sex (Arse Mix)* de Laurent Garnier sur _Planet House EP_, *Crispy Bacon (Original Mix)* sur _Crispy Bacon (Single)_, *The Sound Of The Big Babou (Radio Version)* sur _The Sound Of The Big Babou (Single)_ de Laurent Garnier :love:

*Echo And Bounce* de Propellerheads sur _Decksandrumsandrockandroll_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)




----------



## richard-deux (5 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai découvert un groupe norvégien ou suédois, mélange de portishead, massive attack, ou encore un zeste de morcheeba, ça s'appelle *Sigur Ros*, je le conseille à tous ceux qui aiment les musiques tranquilles électro, trip hop et autres !!!! à écouter TRES rapidement



Sigur Ros est un groupe islandais.  

Très bon choix.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

Un soir de juillet 1987 ,le 6 exactement Stan Getz fetait son anniversaire...au club montmartre de copenhague...
deux disques sublimes ...en quartet (Kenny Barron au piano )











mais je leur préfère people time ,le dernier disque de Stan Getz ,enregistré en mars 1991 à Copenhague 3 mois avant sa mort ...
en duo avec ...Kenny Barron...
Ily a sur celui ci ,un "Song for Ruth " ,composition de Charlie Haden sur laquelle Getz se révèle bouleversant...(je rajoute qu'on entend cette interprétation dans le film bienvenue a Gattaca " )
et un "Softly as in a morning sunrise " qui est un véritable bijou...
Stan Getz a le plus beau son de saxophone qui existe ,sans aucun doute...


----------



## steinway (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Un soir de juillet 1987 ,le 6 exactement Stan Getz fetait son anniversaire...au club montmartre de copenhague...
> deux disques sublimes ...en quartet (Kenny Barron au piano )
> 
> 
> ...



j ai  toujours beaucoup aime celui ci :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j ai  toujours beaucoup aime celui ci :




je l'ai aussi....

le Getz historique ,du moins le premier que les gens ont pris en pleine figure ,c'est le solo d'early autumn en 1948


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pas encore écouté l'album mais s'ils passent en concert vers chez toi ou en Espagne je ne peux que te conseiller de faire un saut




ça, je n'y manquerai pas, mais l'album...
enfin, je vais persister, et le réécouter...
mais pour l'instant, j'ai vraiment du mal, pour les plages 3 à la fin...


bon, je vais me repasser les Arctic Monkeys....ça, c'est bonnard...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j ai  toujours beaucoup aime celui ci :



Steinway ,ta citation d'Alfred Brendel est vraie en classique ,mais en jazz, c'est l'inverse !

voici le solo de Stan Getz sur Early Autumn ,dans l'orchestre de Woody Hermann en 1948 ...un solo historique et légendaire...et dans le domaine public !

early autumn


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2006)

Je découvre un peu tardivement. Je devrais ouvrir mieux mes oreilles parfois.
Mais je suis sous le charme.


----------



## lumai (5 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai découvert un groupe norvégien ou suédois, mélange de portishead, massive attack, ou encore un zeste de morcheeba, ça s'appelle *Sigur Ros*, je le conseille à tous ceux qui aiment les musiques tranquilles électro, trip hop et autres !!!! à écouter TRES rapidement



Ils sont islandais ! 
Et un très bon groupe. :love: Paraît que c'est très fort en concert !


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre un peu tardivement. Je devrais ouvrir mieux mes oreilles parfois.
> Mais je suis sous le charme.




sous le charme aussi 

là avant de dodoter

*Can't take my eyes off of you* de Jimmy Somerville sur Queer As Folk UK Soundtrack

*Why?*, *Junk*, *Need a man blues* de Bronski Beat sur The age of consent







Un album engagé dans une Angleterre thatchérienne.
Comme quoi la pop, parfois...

_You have more power than you think_


----------



## Freelancer (6 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, je viens d'ecouter le coldcut.... ben, a part le premier morceau (qui d'ailleurs m'a fait acheter l'album) je suis bien deçu....
> avis aux amateurs....


De larges extraits de leur concert à Paris vendredi dernier sont disponibles via leur Podcast (lien direct iTunes)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui j'ai envie de rendre hommage à Claude François!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est tjs d'actualité d'ailleurs:love: vu le nombre de remix en tous genres ainsi que  le film "podium"
"Le lundi au soleil", c'est une chose que je vous souhaite à tous pour demain, euh enfin aujourdh'ui ou plutôt tout à l'heure :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Pour démarrer la journée...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai découvert un groupe norvégien ou suédois, mélange de portishead, massive attack, ou encore un zeste de morcheeba, ça s'appelle *Sigur Ros*, je le conseille à tous ceux qui aiment les musiques tranquilles électro, trip hop et autres !!!! à écouter TRES rapidement



oui comme le disait lumai des islandais qui chantent en hopelandic 

plutôt radiohead et GY!BE ou GYBE! comme références que massive, portishead et ...


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, je n'y manquerai pas, mais l'album...
> enfin, je vais persister, et le réécouter...
> mais pour l'instant, j'ai vraiment du mal, pour les plages 3 à la fin...
> (...)



Pile poil au Rockstore de Montpellier le 10 mars apparemment 

J'écoute le podcast de Coldcut et Robert Owens c'était vraiment bon


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

Puisque on en parle.
A ne pas ecouter: le dernier album de Sigur Ros, Takk ... ou comment perdre son intensité musicale au fond d'un fjord.


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

*Miles Davis - *Coffret 5 CD - The Complete Jack Johnson Sessions

Une merveille, un des meilleurs disque de Miles à mon sens, plein de furie electrique et de groove. Un grand album de *Jazz* 






:style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pile poil au Rockstore de Montpellier le 10 mars apparemment
> 
> J'écoute le podcast de Coldcut et Robert Owens c'était vraiment bon





bien vu.... 
merci....
me reste a avoir ma soirée....


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Puisque on en parle.
> A ne pas ecouter: le dernier album de Sigur Ros, Takk ... ou comment perdre son intensité musicale au fond d'un fjord.



oulah tu vas avoir des réactions, y'a des fans  
J'ai bien aimé certains morceaux en dwld sur son site, mais je n'ai pas acheté d'albums. Pas franchement mon truc en ce moment :rose: 

sinon là le podcast d'Electronic Periodic, pas mal du tout


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Puisque on en parle.
> A ne pas ecouter: le dernier album de Sigur Ros, Takk ... ou comment perdre son intensité musicale au fond d'un fjord.



Il faut au moins l'écouter une fois pour écrire cela  

If Thousands - *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]i have nothing[/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *Miles Davis - *Coffret 5 CD - The Complete Jack Johnson Sessions
> 
> Une merveille, un des meilleurs disque de Miles à mon sens, plein de furie electrique et de groove. Un grand album de *Jazz*
> 
> ...



ouai je l'ai aussi ,extra...
bon ,Miles Davis a fait de plus grandes choses avant :les trois oeuvres avec Gil Evans ,(par exemple Porgy and Bess ) ou les quintet ou sextet avec Coltrane ,puis avec Tony Williams et Wayne Shorter ( le plugged Nickel!)...
bref comme beaucoup a cette époque ,il fallait faire de l'électrique, mais pour faire quoi? beaucoup en sont revenus ,mais clairement ,Miles Davis ,touche a tout de génie est aussi a l'aise dans ce domaine ,que dans tous les autres qu'il a exploré avant...
donc 10/10 pour ses sessions J .Johnson...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Ouinos a dit:
			
		

> _*Top Artists  Week of Feb 26 to Aug 14, 1973 *_
> qui écoutait last.fm à l'époque dans le groupe MacG ?



Dans tous les groupes - un petit bug habituel de last.fm


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mars 2006)

http://www.ritamitsouko.org/photos/Catherine%20&%20Fred%202002%20color/benainous.jpg
Ce que j'aime c'est la voix de la chanteuse... Rita Mitsouko


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2006)

Ouinos a dit:
			
		

> _*Top Artists  Week of Feb 26 to Aug 14, 1973 *_
> qui écoutait last.fm à l'époque dans le groupe MacG ?




Déjà Madonna en 1973... trop fort la Ciccone 



Là *I feel love* de Bronski Beat sur _The Age of consent_


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## macarel (6 Mars 2006)

Pour chasser la grande détresse de ce lundi (réunion, réunion et encore réunion :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: ), un intermezzo par le biais de Greyboy Allstars sur "Town called Earth", ça fait du bien après ces âpres discussions avec des cravattés qui tiennent la bourse (pas la leur hein),


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ​




une VOIX sublime ce type ...
je l'ai deja dit!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Après K&D:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2006)

A mon avis ,le plus bel hommage rendu a Miles Davis au début des années 90 ,c'est à Joe Henderson qu'on le doit...
Certes Shirley Horn (I remember Miles ) et Keith Jarrett (Bye Bye Blackbird) sortent du lot ,mais le disque de Joe Henderson (malheureusement disparu) est réellement très émouvant ,la présence de Dave Holland ,John Scofield et Al Foster n'y étant pas pour rien ,tous ayant été à un moment donné partenaire de Miles...
l'anecdote dit qu'Al Foster avait collé une photo de Miles sur l'une de ces cymbales pendant les séances...
on trouve Joe Henderson sur un magnifique disque d'Horace Silver ,"song for my father "...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mars 2006)

depuis des années, j'adore cet album:





Et bien ce week-end, j'ai été bien content de constater qu'ils ont récidivé avec ça :





Et que c'est toujours aussi bon! 
Sacrés petits allemands :love:


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2006)

*Need a man blues* de Bronski Beat sur _The age of consent_ :love:

*Personal Jesus* et *The Man Comes Around* sur _The Man Comes Around_ et *One* sur _American 3 - Solitary Man_ de Johnny Cash


----------



## macarel (6 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> depuis des années, j'adore cet album:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Connais pas, "Dust my broom" fait très blues  , mais à part ça.....
c'est quoi comme style?


----------



## tweek (6 Mars 2006)

:love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mars 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:



Ne fait pas tanguer le bateau !


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

Deux albums que j'aime particulierement fin 70s: *Pink Flag* et *Crazy Rhythms*













:style:


----------



## tweek (6 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Ne fait pas tanguer le bateau !



   I luv it


----------



## macarel (6 Mars 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:


C'est bien, mais qui c'est?:rose:


----------



## tweek (6 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, mais qui c'est?:rose:



Midnight starr feat. Whodini! (rap années 80's)  :love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Midnight starr feat. Whodini! (rap années 80's)  :love:



Si tu aimes le rap 70s / 80s
Alors tu aimeras cette compil!

TINDIN:






SOUL JAZZ :style:


----------



## tweek (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Si tu aimes le rap 70s / 80s
> Alors tu aimeras cette compil!
> 
> TINDIN:
> ...



Whoho!! ca ma l'ai pas ma du tout je vais regarder sur l'ITMS ou fnac ou virgin ou chez un disquaire

Bhoo je vais bien le trouver quand meme!!   

Merci! tres gentil de ta part!!


----------



## macarel (6 Mars 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Midnight starr feat. Whodini! (rap années 80's)  :love:


----------



## Burzum (6 Mars 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 9544


Je viens de l'acheter, superbe album.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Là, je me finis avec un grand classique, _The Way You Look Tonight_ par Tony Bennett. C'est doux-amer. J'aime.


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2006)

Quelques morceaux par Jimmy Scott.

Une vie incroyable, la maladie, l'exploitation par un label manager véreux, un talent exceptionnel du jazz, il vit les morceaux plus qu'il ne les interprète. 

Someone to Watch Over Me
Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye
Nothing Compares 2 U
The Crying Game
Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word
Slave to Love
At Last
I'm Through With Love


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> I'm Through With Love


Will you _ever_ fall again?


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Will you _ever_ fall again?



comme le chantait si bien Dionne Warwick "So far at least until tomorrow. I'll never fall again."


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

je pense que les amateurs de Broken Flowers connaissent....


----------



## joubichou (7 Mars 2006)

la nouvelle pub ipodhttp://www.apple.com/itunes/ads/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

patamach a dit:
			
		

> Si tu aimes le rap 70s / 80s
> Alors tu aimeras cette compil!
> (...)



C'est une compilation très, très récente. On la trouve sans soucis. Il en existe plein d'autres, dont celle-ci, que j'adore : 








_edit : l'image est pourri, j'ai pas trouvé mieux_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens, ce matin je me suis ressorti ça:






 


suivi de ceci:





_Surprise, surprise - so you rub your eyes
never knew uds, so cool as ice?....._

:love:


----------



## Burzum (7 Mars 2006)

Encore...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Encore...


Qu'est ce qu'elle me gave...
Je suis pas un grand fan de Bjork, mais elle a au moins le mérite de l'originalité.


_edit : on a le droit de dire qu'on aime pas, hein? J'ai vu les victoires de la musique samedi soir, je n'ai pas supporté la moitié des artistes et leurs remerciements. Le seul au second degré, finalement, c'était Drucker, _

Ok, ok, back to the music :


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Voir la pièce jointe 9544
> 
> 
> Je viens de l'acheter, superbe album.



Entendu pour la première fois hier sur Inter. Faudra que je découvre mieux.  Troublante. J'aime beaucoup sa manière de parler de l'ambiance végétale de l'album.






Une longue série Leftfield, toujours aussi puissants ces albums. Toujours aussi prenants. Je crois que _Leftism_ serait l'album que je garderai sur une île déserte, si on ne me laissait qu'un à choisir.



*Dusted (feat. Roots Manuva)*et *Afrika shox (feat. Afrika Bambaataa)* sur Rhythm And Stealth, *21st century poem*, *Inspection Check One*, *Original (feat. Toni Halliday)* sur _Leftism_



















			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> la nouvelle pub ipodhttp://www.apple.com/itunes/ads/


Excellente, je l'ai récupérée


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

No comment, j'adore :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> No comment, j'adore :



Planet Clair.... :style: :style: :style: 


Ici c'est *Miko & Joe Mubare* et leur One Tongue :love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Mars 2006)

S'excitent tous la dessus en Angleterre. Même vu un reportage sur eux hier au 20H00 de France2 qui disait en gros que c'etait un phenomene jamais vu depuis les Beatles ... les bouffons! Encore des journaleux victimes du marketing!

Rien de bien original dans tout ça. Qqs morceaux accrocheurs sans plus. Peut être avec l'âge et après avoir ecouté des milliers de groupes indés la répétition me semble plus évidente et donc la créativité en baisse. 

D'autres groupes de rock indé ont sorti des disques bien plus interessants recemment (Kills, Liars, Electrelane, ... )

Cela me rappelle mon paternel qui me disait toujours "ca vaut pas les Stones ton truc c'est une vulgaire copie" ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> S'excitent tous la dessus en Angleterre. Même vu un reportage sur eux hier au 20H00 de France2 qui disait en gros que c'etait un phenomene jamais vu depuis les Beatles ... les bouffons! Encore des journaleux victimes du marketing!
> 
> Rien de bien original dans tout ça. Qqs morceaux accrocheurs sans plus. Peut être avec l'âge et après avoir ecouté des milliers de groupes indés la répétition me semble plus évidente et donc la créativité en baisse.
> 
> ...




ba, j'aime bien cet album, bien qu'il ne soit pas LE album....
m'enfin, y a deux trois trucs pas mal, mais ce qui est sur, (et je te rejoins sur ce point) c'est que leur succes est un peu exagéré....va comprendre pourquoi....
vendre plus d'album que les beatles en 1 semaine (dans les 370000) et en 15 jours (plus de 600000), c'est quand meme pas frenquent....avec cet album, c'est carrement hallucinant....
bah, quand les anglais aime bien un truc...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ba, j'aime bien cet album, bien qu'il ne soit pas LE album....
> m'enfin, y a deux trois trucs pas mal, mais ce qui est sur, (et je te rejoins sur ce point) c'est que leur succes est un peu exagéré....va comprendre pourquoi....
> vendre plus d'album que les beatles en 1 semaine (dans les 370000) et en 15 jours (plus de 600000), c'est quand meme pas frenquent....avec cet album, c'est carrement hallucinant....
> bah, quand les anglais aime bien un truc...



Pixies était bien rentré au Top 50 en vendant uniquement pendant un week-end un "Maxi-Cd"


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> S'excitent tous la dessus en Angleterre. Même vu un reportage sur eux hier au 20H00 de France2 qui disait en gros que c'etait un phenomene jamais vu depuis les Beatles ... les bouffons! Encore des journaleux victimes du marketing!
> 
> Rien de bien original dans tout ça. Qqs morceaux accrocheurs sans plus. Peut être avec l'âge et après avoir ecouté des milliers de groupes indés la répétition me semble plus évidente et donc la créativité en baisse.
> 
> ...


Liars, c'est un peu abrasif quand même, je vois mal les minots faire des soirées la dessus  , et c'est bien sur exclu que D.Pujadas en fasse la pub au 20h...Electrelane, trop compliqué et subtile..là, ce groupe, c'est simple et efficace dans le style, et, cerise sur le gateau, c'est censé illuster le succès d'un groupe soit disant par internet contre les méchantes majors...un poil réducteur 


un disque que j'écoute en boucle en ce moment, Film School


----------



## Patamach (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Liars, c'est un peu abrasif quand même, je vois mal les minots faire des soirées la dessus  , et c'est bien sur exclu que D.Pujadas en fasse la pub au 20h...Electrelane, trop compliqué et subtile..là, ce groupe, c'est simple et efficace dans le style, et, cerise sur le gateau, c'est censé illuster le succès d'un groupe soit disant par internet contre les méchantes majors...un poil réducteur



Ceci dit c'est toujours mieux que de parler de Souchon ou autres Sardou ... mais bon


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit c'est toujours mieux que de parler de Souchon ou autres Sardou ... mais bon



bizarrement, ça fait deux fois que j'entend un reportage de ce type pour les Arctic Monkeys sur une grande chaîne (statistiquement, c'est fort, parce que je regarde pas souvent), alors c'est un peu monté en épingle tout ça (indépendamment de la qualité du disque)


----------



## FANREM (7 Mars 2006)

Il est temps de vous reveiller, le 15 octobre - soit il y a presque 5 mois - j'avais deja posté un lien pour vous faire decouvrir succintement
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3442909&postcount=5112
parce que je me doutais bien qu'ils allaient décoller. 

Vous etes pardonnés pour cette fois

Pour suivre l'actualité, il faut absolument que vous ecoutiez un morceau d'un groupe australien inconnu qui s'appelle the Drones intitulé : Shark fin Blues, c'est a decouvrir absolument :love: :love:


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps de vous reveiller, le 15 octobre - soit il y a presque 5 mois - j'avais deja posté un lien pour vous faire decouvrir succintement
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3442909&postcount=5112
> parce que je me doutais bien qu'ils allaient décoller.
> 
> ...




euh m'sieur, moi j'avais remarqué 

Bon après j'ai adoré la pochette du CD, je ne sais pourquoi (sa tête d'ahuri ?). Et puis j'ai écouté en pré-écoute à la Flaqu'.
Et là je me vois pas acheter. Pas mon truc quoi ?  Vu un reportage y'a 15 j 3 semaines, ça devait être la dernière fois que j'ai allumé la télé. Arte ? :rose:  

_FANREM tu devrais faire comme notre regretté Pitch: faire un blog où tu nous fais découvrir des perles avant tout le monde    :love:_


Edit: Total hasard iTunesque:
*Losing My Religion* de Swan Dive sur _Intuitution_

Oui une reprise


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps de vous reveiller, le 15 octobre - soit il y a presque 5 mois - j'avais deja posté un lien pour vous faire decouvrir succintement
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3442909&postcount=5112
> parce que je me doutais bien qu'ils allaient décoller.
> 
> ...



Comme disait l'autre, le grand tort d'avoir raison trop tôt 

Pour les Australiens on en reparle dans 5 mois


----------



## Patamach (7 Mars 2006)

Ca rigole dur là  :afraid:







:style:


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2006)

P**** je viens d'apprendre qu'Ali Farka Touré est mort 

Allez... _The River_ et ensuite _Talking Timbuktu_ avec Ry Cooder.


Ca fait chmur ça... j'aimais ce grand bonhomme 






Lumai va être toute triste elle aussi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Mars 2006)

ABSOLUTLY NOTHING say it again !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant, un remix FANTASTIQUE de Seven Nation Army, par Ill Nino   Belle surprise, au bout de 2&#8217;20&#8217;&#8217; de chansons, on a le droit à 10 secondes de congas, samplé sur The Incredible Bongo Band (groupe de percus des 70 &#8216;s qui reprend la chanson Apache des Shadows !!!! on nage en plein délire, c&#8217;est totalement génial.



Et sinon, je viens de me rendre compte que John Lydon n&#8217;a vraiment RIEN à voir avec Public Ennemy


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Une perle (post)-punk à consommer sans modération :style:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Une perle (post)-punk à consommer sans modération :style:


Leur dernier avec des participations de la "nouvelle vague"


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, un remix FANTASTIQUE de Seven Nation Army, par Ill Nino   Belle surprise, au bout de 220 de chansons, on a le droit à 10 secondes de congas, samplé sur The Incredible Bongo Band (groupe de percus des 70 s qui reprend la chanson Apache des Shadows !!!! on nage en plein délire, cest totalement génial.
> 
> 
> 
> Et sinon, je viens de me rendre compte que John Lydon na vraiment RIEN à voir avec Public Ennemy




Hum...

_pssstt... c'était PIL (Public Image Limited)  _


   


Toujours Ali Farka Touré...

pas de réactions ? quand même...

Typiquement des styles de musique que je n'écoute jamais (blues et musique africaine) et qui me font frissonner quand j'écoute ce gars.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

Si, si des réactions... mais pour l'instant, c'est le coup de bambou.


----------



## Patamach (7 Mars 2006)

Hommage 

Le seul album que j'ai d'Ali Farka Touré et c'est une bien belle réussite.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

Je viens de lire ça à propos des Talking heads, alors je réécoute ça :


----------



## steinway (7 Mars 2006)

Cecilia toujours :


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mars 2006)

*Anastacia *


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2006)

Antonio Faraò : Encore


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mars 2006)

Pour les enfants!

*[FONT=Arial, Times New Roman]Cendrillon[/FONT]*


----------



## macarel (7 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ça à propose des Talking heads, alors je réécoute ça :


Hm, l'article pas mal, par contre comme disque je préfère largement "Remain in light", l'influence de ENO . :love:


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> *Tiga* - _Sexor_
> très pop, très electro, très sexe, très dansant, très :love:



J'ai mis du temps à rentrer dedans, mais c'est vraiment la grande classe, sexor.  :love:


----------



## FANREM (7 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ça à propos des Talking heads, alors je réécoute ça :



Ils font l'actualité un peu partout, car ils ont une demie page dans les Inrocks
Donc c'est a l'occasion de la réedition de leurs 4 premiers albums en Dolby Surround avec un Dvd joint au Cd
Pas si souvent qu'on a entendu des paroles en francais de la part d'un groupe americain, quoique c'etait plus courant a l'epoque avec Blondie par ex.  Aujourd'hui, ce serait plus dur


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> P**** je viens d'apprendre qu'Ali Farka Touré est mort
> 
> Allez... _The River_ et ensuite _Talking Timbuktu_ avec Ry Cooder.
> 
> ...



Oui je confirme... 
Là c'est Niafunké qui passe, dont Patamach a posté la pochette il y a pas longtemps...


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2006)

Ep live 6 titres dispos pour 1,98 sur le music store. Pas très original,  on navigue entre Radiohead, Coldplay et A-ha, mais très agréable :love:


----------



## Burzum (7 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'elle me gave...
> Je suis pas un grand fan de Bjork, mais elle a au moins le mérite de l'originalité.



  Je ne trouve aucune ressemblance avec Bjork.

Sinon : Current 93 - Dawn


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

Tremblez, humains   







:style:


----------



## ijmd (7 Mars 2006)

Donald Fagen : "Morph The Cat"    

Son nouvel album, toujours aussi excellent.

A noter des trucs étranges, mais on ne va pas se plaindre !

- il est dispo sur l'iTune Music Store français (acheter hier soir) alors que normalement il ne sort officiellement que le 14 mars au US (il est en précommande sur les sites français : fnac, alapage, amazon, ...). il n'y a que le single de dispo sur iTMS US...

- il est à 8,91 


----------



## Burzum (7 Mars 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Il est temps d'aller se coucher tous les « Interpol, Editors, Kills et Killers, Artic Monkeys et autres Kaiser Chief...», là c'est l'heure de Cinderella :style:


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis du temps à rentrer dedans, mais c'est vraiment la grande classe, sexor.  :love:




   :style: :king: 

ce pe_tit gars _est formidable :love:


*Shoo-B-Doop And Cop Him* de Betty Davis sur _They say I'm different_


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps d'aller se coucher tous les « Interpol, Editors, Kills et Killers, Artic Monkeys et autres Kaiser Chief...», là c'est l'heure de Cinderella :style:



:love: :love:


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2006)

Je viens de découvrir un widget pour Last.fm...

Pas encore testé mais bon... toujours intéressant


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un widget pour Last.fm...
> 
> Pas encore testé mais bon... toujours intéressant


ce widget permet de voir les derniers morceaux écoutés par les membres de last.fm qui sont dans ta liste d'amis. Tu peux ouvrir plusieurs fois le widget et assigner des couleurs différentes à chaque ami


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

Curtis Mayfield et *Superfly* sur _Pure funk_
sur _Boyscout_'s Personal Radio / last.fm


----------



## mayfair (8 Mars 2006)

nouveau BOB sinclair !!! un tube dance dans 3 mois


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

Slash dot dash de fatboy slim....


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2006)

Fondu enchaîné sur la baie de Lausanne...


----------



## macarel (8 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Curtis Mayfield et *Superfly* sur _Pure funk_
> sur _Boyscout_'s Personal Radio / last.fm


Ah, Curtis Mayfield, "Superfly", "Get down", tout un époque de ma jeunesse :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2006)

Comme tous les matins, une série de podcast de France inter...


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

Client et *Here and now* sur _Client_ :love:
sur _Ficelle_'s Personal Radio / last.fm






En cherchant une ou deux images, je me suis dit que ce serait intéressant vu la variété des travaux de mettre un lien sur cette page du site d'Anton Corbijn, graphiste, photographe et réalisateur. Je vous laisse vérifier quels albums, quelles vidéos vous avez déjà vus.

Bien envie de craquer pour ce qui suit.
Pas donné mais comme je mate plus régulièrement de vidéos depuis des années 

Directors Label.
_The Work of Director_ - Spike Jonze
_The Work of Director_ - Mark Romanek  
_The Work of Director_ - Anton Corbijn  
_The Work of Director_ - Jonathan Glazer  
_The Work of Director_ - Chris Cunningham
_The Work of Director_ - Michel Gondry
_The Work of Director_ - Stéphane Sednaoui

et aussi
_Onedotzero_ - DVD 1 / 2 / 3 / 4
_Zen TV DVD_ - Video Retrospective - Best Of Ninja [2003]
_Rubber Johnny_ - Chris Cunningham

Si quelqu'un par ici a des avis sur ces DVD pour les avoir eu entre les mains, ça me permettrait de choisir l'ordre d'achat, je ne vais malheureusement pas pouvoir acheter tout d'un coup


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Mars 2006)

Merci pour le lien sur Anton Corbijn...... quelques surprises.... 

Pour le son, celui-là je le ressort souvent...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un widget pour Last.fm...
> 
> Pas encore testé mais bon... toujours intéressant



Encore une source de bugs


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2006)

Maintenant l'album *Torch the moon* de *The whitlams*






[SIZE=-1]Royal in the Afternoon [/SIZE]


----------



## Patamach (8 Mars 2006)

Rock musclé pas très original (déjà entendu 1000X) mais efficace.






Là par contre c'est un peu mieux plus proche des délires au larsen "à la Sonic Youth" mais bcp plus pop quand même.






Bonne journée 

:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2006)

Le post de Teo sur les videos comme celle-ci :







m'a donné envie de réecouter ces deux LP, :love:











Des compils qui se doivent de faire partie d'une bonne discothèque, sur un label qui est à l'origine de mon avatar.


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour le son, celui-là je le ressort souvent...



j'adore la chanson sur laquelle danse cette magnifique Salma ...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre un peu tardivement. Je devrais ouvrir mieux mes oreilles parfois.
> Mais je suis sous le charme.




*Votre attention camarades*
Orange Blossom en concert à la Cigale le 23 mars 2006 !

Amateurs de musiques électroniques et/ou métissées courrez les voir !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'adore la chanson sur laquelle dans cette magnifique Salma ...:love: :love: :love:


"After Dark" de Tito & Tarantula.... toi aussi t'as rêvé que t'étais le serpent ??!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je pense que les amateurs de Broken Flowers connaissent....




et hop, je remet ça, vraiment bon....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2006)

Un petit medley de Ray Baretto, avant de filer en cours pour tout l'après-midi... Les percus, ça donne la pêche 

*Boogaloo con soul*, 1967,
*Deepershade*, 1967,
*Together*, 1969, 
*Slo* *Flo*, 1976.


----------



## ikiki (8 Mars 2006)

_



_


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


 Tu écoutes ça parce qu'il y a une pomme croquée sur la couv' ?


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Des compils qui se doivent de faire partie d'une bonne discothèque, sur un label qui est à l'origine de mon avatar.




Ton avatar se baladait sur des grands écrans vendredi soir pendant une bonne partie du concert de Coldcut... il surfait dans tous les sens  


Le son du DVD *Sortir ce soir* d'Etienne Daho.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

On parlait de Talkin' Heads un peu plus haut, ici les même, sans Byrne. 
Encore un superbe album, de ceux où l'on ne ressent pas le besoin urgent de zapper tous les 2 morceaux...  






.... et un titre *ici*, avec Johnette Napolitano au micro. :style: 

_C'est du WMA, un peu long à loader... _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar se baladait sur des grands écrans vendredi soir pendant une bonne partie du concert de Coldcut... il surfait dans tous les sens
> (...)




Yeeeeeessss!!!


----------



## macarel (8 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> On parlait de Talkin' Heads un peu plus haut, ici les même, sans Byrne.
> Encore un superbe album, de ceux où l'on ne ressent pas le besoin urgent de zapper tous les 2 morceaux...
> 
> 
> ...


Connais pas, sans Byrne et bien quand-même?
Ton lien donne une page vide AOL chez moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)




----------



## ikiki (8 Mars 2006)

JBT, découvert en session acoustique sur ouifm ya 1 an et demi, bien avant que Zebra ne passe sur les ondes... 
Depuis, ben, je suis accro  :love:
Faudrait je me bouge pour aller les voir tiens :rose:

_



_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas, sans Byrne et bien quand-même?


Plus qu'écoutable même,  ... plus d'infos *ici*  




			
				macarel a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien donne une page vide AOL chez moi


mmmh...., effectivement cela ne fonctionne pas avec firefox. :rose: 
Là chez moi ça marche avec safari 2.0 et le Wma installé préalablement (la page AOL démarre en automatique ton Wma) 




			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> JBT, découvert en session acoustique sur ouifm ya 1 an et demi, bien avant que Zebra ne passe sur les ondes...
> Depuis, ben, je suis accro
> Faudrait je me bouge pour aller les voir tiens


Eux, je ne les connais pas du tout. Ils passent après-demain à une quinzaine de minutes de chez moi.  Après tout le bien que j'en lis au travers de ces pages, je crois bien que je vais me déplacer tiens...


----------



## macarel (8 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'écoutable même,  ... plus d'infos *ici*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> JBT, découvert en session acoustique sur ouifm ya 1 an et demi, bien avant que Zebra ne passe sur les ondes...
> Depuis, ben, je suis accro  :love:
> Faudrait je me bouge pour aller les voir tiens :rose:
> 
> ...




Rahhhh! je suis Fan.....fan de Fan....
un album vraiment terrible...pinaise..


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

Faut vraiment que je m'y mette aussi alors...

Pour le concert à Paris, je pourrai pas y aller. Je retourne voir Dionysos à l'Olympia le 14 

Là je me fais une tendre série Annie Lennox et Eurythmics

*Stay by me* sur _Diva_, *Oh God (Prayer)* sur _Bare_...

Cette femme a une voix divine.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ca rigole dur là  :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ! Quel album ... Le genre qui marque ... Suicide über alles  !
C'est avec un soupçon de nostalgie que je repense aux éditions ZE Records qui renaissent doucement de leurs cendres.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je m'y mette aussi alors...





oui, faut au moins que tu essaies, au cas ou, demande a Chrsitophe ou steve...
je peux t'aider aussi, mais là, me casse...


en tout cas, faut vraiment que tu essaies....


----------



## JPTK (8 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un vient à Lille le 8 ?


Sinon j'ai reçu le CD avant hier (j'ai du me faire violence pour pas le DL avant via le p2p) avec le DVD bonus... je suis déçu, je suis pas loin de trouver l'album médiocre, la piste 2 est plutôt bonne par contre, c'est celle qu'on entend d'ailleurs quasi tout le long du docu :

Je pensais pas les types si cool et amicaux, en particulier le chanteur qui est vraiment charmant, rien à voir avec la brute qu'on croit voir sur scène, voilà qui est déjà plus cohérent.

Sinon ils parlent d'iron maiden et font du mac, comme moi quoi  8)


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> donc 10/10 pour ses sessions J .Johnson...




d'ailleurs, le dit Jack Johnson était la référence de John Lurie, Marc Ribot, Lindsay (hey Arto !) et la bande des Lounge Lizards lors de leurs débuts sur scène ! 

_svlaaaaaash..._

écoute des jours : le dernier Dominique A et quelques singles de James Chance & the Contorsions (James White and the Blacks sinon) et Kid Creole Live de 81 (même époque que les Lounge quoi... )


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Mars 2006)

parceque ce type il était est quand même 




​


----------



## macarel (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, le dit Jack Johnson était la référence de John Lurie, Marc Ribot, Lindsay (hey Arto !) et la bande des Lounge Lizards lors de leurs débuts sur scène !
> 
> Un copain me l'a fait décrouvrir il y a quelques mois, depuis je l'écoute pas mal (In between dreams):love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

:sleep:






J'adore cet album. *Krush* par DJ Krush


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2006)

*Basement Jaxx*
ou la fusion improbable des Chemical Brothers et de la house


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> [MGZ] alèm a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, le dit Jack Johnson était la référence de John Lurie, Marc Ribot, Lindsay (hey Arto !) et la bande des Lounge Lizards lors de leurs débuts sur scène !
> 
> _svlaaaaaash..._
> 
> écoute des jours : le dernier Dominique A et quelques singles de James Chance & the Contorsions (James White and the Blacks sinon) et Kid Creole Live de 81 (même époque que les Lounge quoi... )


Tiens, Ribot... Je l'ai vu en concert hier soir. bof.


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2006)

Allez, aujourd'hui, ça va être *ambient* et *electronica* :

 Harold Budd & Eraldo Bernocchi "Music for 'Fragments from the inside"
Harold Budd & Robin Guthrie "Music from the film Mysterious Skin"
Biosphere "Substrata"
Buscemi "Camino real"
Electronic Eye "Closed Circuit"
ça va être cool ...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Ribot... Je l'ai vu en concert hier soir. bof.




eh ça arrive... c'est un musicien très sensible à la salle... pour l'avoir vu beaucoup de fois (un de mes musiciens préférés)

nous l'avons vu avec gognol en concert avec Jamaladeen Tacuma et Calvin Weston** (des lounge aussi donc) et le papy a mis le feu à La Villette... comme quoi...

par contre, je rectifie, il est autant le guitariste de Arto qu'Arto est son guitariste... puisqu'ils ont commencé en commun dans les Lounge Lizards de John Lurie (ce qu'il fait qu'il a été énormément "utilisé" par ce cher ami de Lurie : Tom Waits...)

en passant, tu aurais dû te renseigner sur sa musique perso, en live les approches en perso type "Saints"* et "Don't Blame Me"* peuvent effrayer les gens ayant peu de connaissances de Albert Ayler (une de ses idoles). Ribot : c'est un guitariste de jazz avant tout... 

*deux de ses disques en solo
** en même temps, avec ces dexu loustics là, on ne peut aller que vers un funk-rock puissant...


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Allez, aujourd'hui, ça va être *ambient* et *electronica* :
> 
> Harold Budd & Eraldo Bernocchi "Music for 'Fragments from the inside"
> Harold Budd & Robin Guthrie "Music from the film Mysterious Skin"
> ...




_Mysterious Skin_, faudrait que j'aille écouter ça, j'ai adoré ce film :love:

Hier soir, j'ai découvert une très belle bande son, _The Graffiti Artist_ de James Bolton. Très peu de paroles (pas facile pourtant, je l'ai vu sans ss-titre). Errances d'un graffeur-skateur entre Portland et Seattle (que ces villles donnent le spleen). Il date de 2004.

La musique est de Kid Loco, un nom qui vous dira sans doute quelque chose  DJ set d'ailleurs au New Morning le 19 mars. Dommage, je ne serai sans doute pas là.






Sinon, là je révise mon *Sexor*, de Tiga. Hey y'a quelqu'un pour aller se dégourdir les jambes au Rex-Club ce soir ?  *Y'a Tiga qui mixe :love: *


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Mars 2006)

Là je viens de me faire "Girl you'll be a woman soon", la reprise d'un morceau de Neil Diamond par Urge Overkill qui avait sorti ce single en 94 pour le célèbre "Pulp Fiction" de Tarantino. (Leur heure de gloire, le groupe à plutôt mal fini.... cela dit je préfère presque leur version à l'originale...)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

coupe-faim a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant de blablabla...



Bien d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne la version par Urge du "Girl you'll .... " 

UMAAAAAA! :love: :bebe: :style: :rateau: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (9 Mars 2006)

Tout en douceur ce matin ...

 Ca a plutot bien vieilli Siouxsie je trouve.














:style:


----------



## Patamach (9 Mars 2006)

*Tiens en parlant d'Iggy:*






En concert  au Zenith de Paris le 8 mai 2006, ca peut etre interessant .... pour l'histoire!







:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mon pote David m'a fait découvrir Cold Cut, Led Zep', les Stooges...
> 
> _Moi : "C'est quoi ça ? C'est sympa !
> Lui : :mouais: _Tu connais pas... Les Stooges ?_
> ...


On peut dire que David est un brave homme   

là, maintenant :
*Quannum Mix-CD Volume 1 : DJ D-sharp's June bug Session* :love:

_
By the way, est-ce qu'une bonne âme de ce forum peut-il m'expliquer la différence entre le Rap et le Hip-Hop. Mon avis est que c'est la même chose mais qu'il existe deux mots différents. _


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Mars 2006)

Agathe ze blouze........


----------



## Patamach (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _
> By the way, est-ce qu'une bonne âme de ce forum peut-il m'expliquer la différence entre le Rap et le Hip-Hop. Mon avis est que c'est la même chose mais qu'il existe deux mots différents. _


Bin pour moi le Hip-Hop c'est une culture, englobant la musique mais aussi les fringues, les graffs, les films, l'attitude, ... et ca a une connotation assez old school (avant 80)
Le rap est un dérivé uniquement musical arrivé milieu des annees 80 ... un joli et nouveau nom pour lancer le phenomène ... et vendre.

Mais je suis d'accord la différence n'est pas énorme ...


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mon pote David m'a fait découvrir Cold Cut, Led Zep', les Stooges...
> 
> _Moi : "C'est quoi ça ? C'est sympa !
> Lui : :mouais: _Tu connais pas... Les Stooges ?_
> ...



Quoi tu connaissais pas tout ça  :rateau: Heureusement que ton pote David est là... il a l'air bien ce garçon 
On écrit _Coldcut_ (par contre, je suis sûr que tu connais leur titre avec _Lisa Stansfield_, *People hold on*). Quand même. :love: 

Leur podcast avec des extraits de leur concert de vendredi dernier à la Cigale.

allez entre Tiga et Teddybears Shtml, je me fais une série, avec entre autres
*People hold on (feat. Lisa Stansfield)* sur _People Hold On_

*Doctorin' the house (feat. Yazz and the Plastic People)* sur _The history of the house sound of Chicago_       

*Autumn leaves* sur _Repérages Couleur3 1994 Vol. 9_ :love:

*Every home a prison (Shut up & dance mix)* sur _Trax Sampler 016_


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bin pour moi le Hip-Hop c'est une culture, englobant la musique mais aussi les fringues, les graffs, les films, l'attitude, ... et ca a une connotation assez old school (avant 80)
> Le rap est un dérivé uniquement musical arrivé milieu des annees 80 ... un joli et nouveau nom pour lancer le phenomène ... et vendre.
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord la différence n'est pas énorme ...




Plutôt d'accord avec cette définition

Je trouve que le hip-hop n'hésite pas à s'ouvrir et à s'imprégner de tout, sans avoir peur de se métisser toujours plus (dans tous les sens du terme) alors qu'il me semble que le rap se referme et se ghettoïse (dans tous les sens du terme), particulièrement sous l'influence délétère du marketing et d'un certain carriérisme


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

_Bon, je suis assez d'accord avec vos interprétations... J'ai toujours considéré le Rap comme un sous-produit du Hip-Hop, une dérive ou un erzatz... Le sucre et l'aspartame, le vin rouge et le pinard, le beurre et la margarine.
Merci à tous. _

Back to the music, avec un peu de Hip-Hop/Rap que j'affectionne particulièrement.


----------



## Patamach (9 Mars 2006)

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> :style:



C'est avec la version featuring Ophra Haza


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire que David est un brave homme
> 
> là, maintenant :
> *Quannum Mix-CD Volume 1 : DJ D-sharp's June bug Session* :love:
> ...



Dans un contexte légèrement différent, et comme le soulignent les membres d'Exhaust (signé sur Constellation Records) : "_On est contre laliénation et la séparation ; donc on est contre le "Rock", le "Jazz", la "Techno", le "Hip-Hop", et toutes les industries, tout particulièrement lindustrie musicale_".

A lire de Douglas Cowie ce "Owen noone & Marauder" sur les tribulations de 2 gars qui se font engager comme une groupe de "pseudo punk rock folk alternatif" (sic)


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Dans un contexte légèrement différent, et comme le soulignent les membres d'Exhaust (signé sur Constellation Records) : "_On est contre laliénation et la séparation ; donc on est contre le "Rock", le "Jazz", la "Techno", le "Hip-Hop", et toutes les industries, tout particulièrement lindustrie musicale_".
> 
> A lire de Douglas Cowie ce "Owen noone & Marauder" sur les tribulations de 2 gars qui se font engager comme une groupe de "pseudo punk rock folk alternatif" (sic)



_J'en suis sûr maintenant. No doubt._

De parler de hip-hop ça m'a donnée envie de re écouter _Wind Instrument_ une excellente compil du label Galapagos 4. Un vrai régal et une pochette et un leaflet que je trouve très west coast, alors qu'ils sont basés à Chicago.
Faut que je rajoute ce label dans les labels de last.fm d'ailleurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

Niarfff. J'ai failli poster dans le Thread des petits bonheurs, mais c'est mieux ici... 
J'ai reçu la première partie de ma commande...
Je sais, j'ai craqué, mais ça valait vraiment le coup. :love:
Mes prochaines écoutes seront donc : 
_Jethro Tull_, *Aqualung*
_The Who_, *Tommy*
_Hôt pants_, *Loco*-*mosquito*
_Dire Straits_, *Vertigo*
_James Brown_, *Sex machine*
_Sergent Garcia_, *Un poquito quema'o*
_DJ Shadow_, *Endtroducing*
_The Jeff Beck Group_, *Beck Ola*
_Saïan Supa Crew_, *KLR*
_Sheryl Crow_, *eponyme*
_Gorillaz_, *G*-*sides*
_The Who_, *Who's next*
_M_, *Labo*
_The B'52's_, *eponyme*
_Gainsbourg_, *Aux armes et caetera*
_Paris Combo_, *eponyme*.

Du diou, j'ai le sourire aux lèvres, et j'en attends encore.


----------



## macarel (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Niarfff. J'ai failli poster dans le Thread des petits bonheurs, mais c'est mieux ici...
> J'ai reçu la première partie de ma commande...
> Je sais, j'ai craqué, mais ça valait vraiment le coup. :love:
> Mes prochaines écoutes seront donc :
> ...



Boudu, joli programme, j'ai presque les larmes eux yeux


----------



## steinway (9 Mars 2006)

Bravo Maurizio 






tu as battu Daniel...






Bon, les 2 sont quand meme excellentissimes !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Maurizio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pollini ,les sonates de beethoven :la 29eme ...:love: 
le 3eme mouvement ...
je sais je radote...


----------



## macarel (9 Mars 2006)

Pour les interessé(e)s: Ana Popovic au Sax'aphone à Montpellier le 17 mars à 22.00h


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pour les interessé: Ana Popovic au Sax'ophone à Montpellier le 17 mars à 22.00h



Ana Popovic la blueswoman des Balkans.


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

*Nijinski (Aligre FM-Helter Skelter-24 05 94)* de Daniel Darc (à l'époque sur la page de download de l'émission, bien avant qu'on reparle de lui)


Et je vais me refaire *Cherchez le garçon*, de _Taxi Girl_, je l'ai pas mal re-écouté ces derniers temps et je ne m'en lasse pas.


----------



## Patamach (9 Mars 2006)

Une bizarrerie étrange et décalée: Stereolab & High LLamas, soit le mariage de la pop à guitare avec les boucles electroniques et la musique répétitive des StereoLab. Assez réussi!






:style:


----------



## macarel (9 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Ana Popovic la blueswoman des Balkans.



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

Le dernier Mogwai


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:



je connais pas tellement

ah ouai ,elle a une voix assez rauque quand meme...
du blues bateau sinon


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais je m'en fous, aujourd'hui je bosse à la maison et j'écoute *Kid Créole and the Coconuts©... !*D




Mr Softee is your naaaaaaaame...


----------



## macarel (9 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas tellement
> 
> ah ouai ,elle a une voix assez rauque quand meme...
> du blues bateau sinon


C'est du blues tout droit, limite rock. Toujours est il que j'ai râté son concert à Nimes l'an dernier,et je vais essayer donc de la voir cettte fois-ci (ce n'est pas gagné quandmême, vendredi soir:rose: :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

*Planet Claire*, B'52s. 

vive les albums promo à pas cher... parce que les Ayler et les Marc Ribot, c'est pas le même prix. Mais on va se renseigner, et écouter tout ça, au calme.


----------



## Burzum (9 Mars 2006)




----------



## steinway (9 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Pollini ,les sonates de beethoven :la 29eme ...:love:
> le 3eme mouvement ...
> je sais je radote...



je te conseille les nocturnes par Pollini... sans commentaire...


----------



## iTof (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et je vais me refaire *Cherchez le garçon*, de _Taxi Girl_, je l'ai pas mal re-écouté ces derniers temps et je ne m'en lasse pas.



  :rateau: 

j'avais pas un truc pour toi déjà :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Nuit et jour, et plus particulièrement une petite chanson, _Là où_, qui m'obsède littéralement.
_Merci d'avoir partagé ça avec moi Darling._


----------



## Philippe (10 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille les nocturnes par Pollini... sans commentaire...


Ou par Claudio Arrau :love: :love: :love: , ou par Rubinstein !...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

J'écoute Corinne Bayley Ray . Pas mal mais sans plus


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2006)

Message personnel à moi-même:
- Trouver la version entendue ce soir de *When doves cry* de Prince :love: 
- Trouver la version entendue ce soir de *Banquet* de Bloc Party :love: 
- Re-écouter le dernier album de Royksopp (je sais même plus comment ça s'écrit) et trouver le remix entendu ce soir :love: 
- Accessoirement, retrouver *le* teeshirtrouge et surtout ce qu'il y avait dedans  


_Honey, be my guest_



Et là... 
ben j'écoute mes acouphènes...


Pas si cool

_Enjoy the silence :love: :sleep: _


----------



## iTof (10 Mars 2006)

​  

> Teo, j'ai vu que DM ressort les CD/DVD remasterisés d'albums


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

En boucle :style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Nijinski (Aligre FM-Helter Skelter-24 05 94)* de Daniel Darc (à l'époque sur la page de download de l'émission, bien avant qu'on reparle de lui)
> 
> 
> Et je vais me refaire *Cherchez le garçon*, de _Taxi Girl_, je l'ai pas mal re-écouté ces derniers temps et je ne m'en lasse pas.



Taxi Girl... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

Ca se laisse écouter :rose:


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

ça se laisse mater euh... regarder aussi... :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

J'ai vu sa prestation au victoire de la musique , j'ai bien aimé . En spectacle elle aussi délurée que Camille ( elle , je peux pas la voir:hein:  ) .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu sa prestation au victoire de la musique , j'ai bien aimé . En spectacle elle aussi délurée que Camille ( elle , je peux pas la voir:hein:  ) .



Le petit Teo  est demandé à l'accueil de "Kelle Musik"


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

on s'en fout que tu puisses pas voir Camille, d'autres le peuvent dont moi... dites vos goûts; pas vos dégoûts... pas le sujet du fil sinon...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fout que tu puisses pas voir Camille, d'autres le peuvent dont moi... dites vos goûts; pas vos dégoûts... pas le sujet du fil sinon...





  bin moi j'aime pô non plus!  

Et là c'est ça:


----------



## Philippe (10 Mars 2006)

On a un peu évoqué Chopin récemment.
Et les amateurs de Chopin peuvent se réjouir : la musique de *Mikalojus Konstantinas Ciurlionis* devrait leur plaire .




Ciurlionis (1875 - 1911) est considéré, dans son pays - la Lituanie - comme l'un des plus dignes représentants de l'identité artistique lituanienne moderne. Il a écrit quelques pièces pour orchestre et pour quatuor à cordes, mais l'essentiel de sa production est pianistique. Ses oeuvres côtoient le romantisme, le symbolisme et l'impressionnisme mais je le rattacherais volontiers, pour ma part, au mouvement synesthésiste car pour Ciurlionis toutes les branches de l'art ont une source commune, et il qualifia beaucoup de ses oeuvres de "peintures musicales".
Sa réputation de peintre est d'ailleurs plus grande encore , - dans son pays, car il est totalement inconnu en nos contrées. Voici la reproduction de quelques-unes de ses toiles :



















Pour découvrir Ciurlionis, un très bel album de piano chez EMI, _Born of the Human Soul_, à mi-chemin entre Chopin et Gurdjieff...




Bonne écoute !
Ph.


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2006)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> > Teo, j'ai vu que DM ressort les CD/DVD remasterisés d'albums



C'est pas le même teeshirt 
pitin, l'était trop sexe. Freelancer confirmera pas, c'est pas du tout son style de teeshirt 

Pour les DM non, j'avais pas vu  :love: On verra quand j'aurai des pépétes



			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Le petit Teo  est demandé à l'accueil de "Kelle Musik"



Excusez-moi, j'étais dans l'escalier.



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fout que tu puisses pas voir Camille, d'autres le peuvent dont moi... dites vos goûts; pas vos dégoûts... pas le sujet du fil sinon...



Pour faire court, c'est vrai qu'ici c'est plus intéressant de parler des groupes qui vous intéressent (et vous donnerez envie peut-être à d'autres de les découvrir) alors que si on parle d'artistes qui vous font chmur et que vous détestez, on va tous s'y mettre et dans 1 semaine y'aura plus personne.

Donc si vous aimez pas un artiste, faites un fil spécial _Quelle musique je déteste_ (tiens ça c'est une idée, style Chemin des Fraises  ) et faites vous du bien. Je vous le laisse volontiers.

Sinon là
*Asleep* de The Smiths sur _The World Won't Listen_

*Rubaiyat (Carl Craig mix)* de Coldcut sur _Let us replay!_ 
*Billie Jean* de Michael Jackson sur _Thriller_
*Bigmouth Strikes Again* de The Smiths sur _The World Won't Listen_
*All Night Long* de Stereo MC's sur _Connected_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... // Pour faire court, c'est vrai qu'ici c'est plus intéressant de parler des groupes qui vous intéressent (et vous donnerez envie peut-être à d'autres de les découvrir) alors que si on parle d'artistes qui vous font chmur et que vous détestez, on va tous s'y mettre et dans 1 semaine y'aura plus personne.
> 
> Donc si vous aimez pas un artiste, faites un fil spécial _Quelle musique je déteste_ (tiens ça c'est une idée, style Chemin des Fraises  ) et faites vous du bien. Je vous le laisse volontiers.



Il ne s'agissait que d'appréciation(s) teo.  

Allez, pour renouer avec le fil là c'est :


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

passenger : tu n'as pas compris, si t'aimes pas, tu passes ton chemin... pour être encore plus bref

sur ce, je vais allez voir Dominique A en concert armé d'un 5D (et d'un F5, faut pas déconner)... et le smiley suivant est dédicacé à qui-il-sait ->


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] alèm'...// ]passenger : tu n'as pas compris, si t'aimes pas, tu passes ton chemin... pour être encore plus bref... //[/QUOTE]

Non, effectivement je n'ai rien compris. :rose: 
Toi qui détiens les clefs, mes MP te sont ouverts afin que tu puisses m'expliquer comment dorénavant cadenasser in itero des propos que tu jugerais à priori malapropos.  

Là c'est _John , la reine des pommes_ par Arthur






_Edit: viens de voir ça :hein: merci pour le rouge Oh Grand Alèm....  _


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire court, c'est vrai qu'ici c'est plus intéressant de parler des groupes qui vous intéressent (et vous donnerez envie peut-être à d'autres de les découvrir) alors que si on parle d'artistes qui vous font chmur et que vous détestez, on va tous s'y mettre et dans 1 semaine y'aura plus personne.
> 
> Donc si vous aimez pas un artiste, faites un fil spécial _Quelle musique je déteste_ (tiens ça c'est une idée, style Chemin des Fraises  ) et faites vous du bien. Je vous le laisse volontiers.



Faites un blog sinon  - il y aura toujours 2 ou 3 gars pour flooder dans les commentaires  

Sauf erreur certains demandent parfois ici des avis à ceux qui postent ou pas  ...  est-il possible de leur répondre ou pas ?


----------



## steinway (10 Mars 2006)

apres :


----------



## steinway (10 Mars 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> apres :



Harnoncourt, G la 9e de Beethoven par lui...
les deux plus grandes oeuvres de tous les temps avec A Love Supreme de Coltrane?

Coltrane justement sur Kind of Blue ...





le disque que jécoute en ce moment ,meme que je connais les solos archi par coeur...une telle perfection ,c'est peut etre arriver une fois ,mais pas deux dans l'histoire du jazz...
si ,A Love supreme...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Faites un blog sinon  - il y aura toujours 2 ou 3 gars pour flooder dans les commentaires
> 
> Sauf erreur certains demandent parfois ici des avis à ceux qui postent ou pas ... est-il possible de leur répondre ou pas ?


 
Il est même recommandé de répondre à ceux qui posent des questions !  

Sinon, là,  je n'écoute rien ... je fais semblant de travailler


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> passenger : tu n'as pas compris, si t'aimes pas, tu passes ton chemin... pour être encore plus bref
> 
> sur ce, je vais allez voir Dominique A en concert armé d'un 5D (et d'un F5, faut pas déconner)... et le smiley suivant est dédicacé à qui-il-sait ->



c'est quand c'est quand? il est bien son dernier album?


----------



## Freelancer (10 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Message personnel à moi-même:
> - Re-écouter le dernier album de Royksopp (je sais même plus comment ça s'écrit) et trouver le remix entendu ce soir :love:


Tiga a enchaîné deux versions de _What Else Is There?_ : tout d'abord le remix de *Vitalic*, et ensuite le remix de *Trentemoller*.

Pour continuer dans l'esprit de la nuit dernière (*Tiga* au Rex), j'ai mis le popod à fond au boulot et j'ai assommé mes collègues de quelques douceurs électro-et/ou-pop (*Vitalic*, *Royksopp*, *Playgroup*, *Dot Allison*, *Lil Louis*, *Felix Da Housecat*, *Lacquer*, *Fisherspooner*) :love: :love: :love:  (mon chef n'était pas là   )


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2006)

Pour ce qui est à dire ou pas, j'en sais rien, vous avez le sujet original en page 1, l'interprétation d'un squatteur de _Quelle musique_ (qui ne veut même pas l'autorité qu'on veut bien lui donner) et l'avis d'un modo. A vous de voir. Je suis pas modo. Le modo en question connait le posteur original. Moi pas.

En ce qui concerne Camille, je suis totalement partial, elle me touche particulièrement, pour des raisons parfaitement personnelles que je ne vais pas vous expliquer ici.

Mais à part ça si vous la trouvez naze, elle ou d'autres, lâchez-vous  c'est votre avis et c'est pas la Pravda ici. Je ne boule pas rouge non plus, ne vous inquiétez pas de ma force disco négative  pour ceux que ça travaille encore.


Allez... revenons au sujet qui nous occupe une jolie série pour bien commencer le week-end

*Same old thing* de The Streets sur _Original Pirate Material_
*Delicious Nutritious* de Mount Sims sur Ultrasex
*Les gonzesses et les p édés** de Jean-Louis Murat de Mustango

Ce dernier morceau ça fait 30 mn qu'il tourne en boucle, j'aime ses paroles, j'aime sa musique. Murat, c'est un gars que j'aime, malgré tout ce qu'on raconte sur lui, sur son sale caractère etc. Rien à faire. Mais c'est une très longue histoire et c'est encore très personnel. Des histoires de poisson-chat, de train bleu. Affaires non classées 






_* volontairement contourné le politiquement correct_


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Tiga a enchaîné deux versions de _What Else Is There?_ : tout d'abord le remix de *Vitalic*, et ensuite le remix de *Trentemoller*.
> 
> Pour continuer dans l'esprit de la nuit dernière (*Tiga* au Rex), j'ai mis le popod à fond au boulot et j'ai assommé mes collègues de quelques douceurs électro-et/ou-pop (*Vitalic*, *Royksopp*, *Playgroup*, *Dot Allison*, *Lil Louis*, *Felix Da Housecat*, *Lacquer*, *Fisherspooner*) :love: :love: :love:  (mon chef n'était pas là   )




On a même oublié la reprise de _Walking a mile in my shoes_ de Robert Owens. Pffff...   :rose:


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> _Edit: viens de voir ça :hein: merci pour le rouge Oh Grand Alèm....  _



de rien ! 

rassure-toi : je ne boule rouge qu'une fois sur deux, souvent l'autre fois, j'oublie de cocher... 

sinon, j'aime bien cette période d'Arthur H. en ce moment, je suis tellement voix féminines (Camille, c'est cet imbécile adorable de rezba qui me l'a filé et il a bien fait, un détour par Meredith Monk et je comprends mieux son but et puis c'est aussi du chauvinisme... elle habite bien une de mes rues préféres de Paris (au hasard, la même que Teo... ))



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le disque que jécoute en ce moment ,meme que je connais les solos archi par coeur...une telle perfection ,c'est peut etre arriver une fois ,mais pas deux dans l'histoire du jazz...
> si ,A Love supreme...



ouais, je vais te surprendre mais je suis toujours stupéfait du toucher d'Evans et des chorus de Cannonball sur ce disque, un de mes préférés... faudrait juste que je retrouve l'adorable ******* qui me l'a piqué... ce con doit être au bord d'une jolie bouteille de Chablis, allongé dans l'herbe et la tête dans le flot doré... 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand c'est quand? il est bien son dernier album?



c'était tout à l'heure...  à Nantes.  yavait que deux chaises dans la salle : pour ses parents !  mais c'est petit un "forum" de magasin Flaque®. je ne me suis pas fait encore à toutes les chansons sur l'album, c'est un album plus calme que les anciens, plus simple que le précédent niveau arrangements (quoique, vive les samples) et surtout énormément plus chanté qu'auparavant (une tendance qui arrivait, certes). Je ressors du concert avec de l'affection pour les titres qui m'effrayait sur l'album et un avis que les chansons du dernier album vont par leur côté calme maritime (et donc à la surface profonde) devenir des classiques de son répertoire (c'est avant tout un gars à voir sur scène...). les arrangements de guitare sont intégralements retranscris sur scène via les samples en direct et c'est envoutant. finir avec "le courage des oiseaux" dans une sorte de version Cure époque "in the forest" sous-jacente et contredite par le chant était assez osé dans la ville qui a vu naitre la chanson... 

bon, j'ai 3,5Go de photos à trier... et quelques papiers à remplir pour mon entretien annuel, du taf quoi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Tiga a enchaîné deux versions de _What Else Is There?_ : tout d'abord le remix de *Vitalic*, et ensuite le remix de *Trentemoller*.




*Tiga qui remixe*
Vitalic qui a lui même remixé  Röyksopp ?

Ah oui, double remix, ah oui, ça devait être sympa.
Pourquoi ne suis-je pas tête de ch...parisien ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mars 2006)

Et m*rde, ya pleins de gens que j'ai envie de bouler... mais c'est pas possible. 


Décidement de très bon moments  et de beaux posts dans ce thread, dont la version 1 date de 2001  

Là, maintenant, *Aqualung*, JethroTull. 
Bonne soirée.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Décidement de très bon moments  et de beaux posts dans ce threas, dont la version 1 date de 2001



oui, créé par un des types que j'aime : Blob*

en compagnie de maousse et foguenne ici...

*je précise qu'il fut d'ailleurs le premier Dieu auto-proclamé de Macgé, bien avant DocDevil...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2006)

* Puisqu'on parle de remixes*
de Vitalic, j'en ai découvert un pas dégueulasse sur le site de Basement Jaxx dans leur rubrique RARE TRAXX.
Cish Cash, le titre original est déjà très sympa à la base  d'ailleurs.

Allez y jeter une oreille, c'est pas vilain vilain.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> *je précise qu'il fut d'ailleurs le premier Dieu auto-proclamé de Macgé, bien avant DocDevil...


Je précise à mon tour que je ne me suis pas auto-proclamé (adresse tes éventuelles réclamations à thebig ou tomtom, pour ne citer qu'eux). Tant que je crois en moi, je n'impose à personne d'autre ce grand sacrifice. 

Et pour rester dans le fil, j'écoute les concertos pour clavecin, orchestre à cordes et basse continue de Jean-Sébastien Bach. Éternellement sublime.


----------



## Freelancer (10 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiga qui remixe*
> Vitalic qui a lui même remixé  Röyksopp ?
> 
> Ah oui, double remix, ah oui, ça devait être sympa.
> Pourquoi ne suis-je pas tête de ch...parisien ?



Effectivement, c'était très sympa. Beaucoup trop de monde par rapport à la taille du Rex. Un peu trop de poseurs aussi. Mais on y était pour la musique :love:
Sans oublier le warm-up assuré par Olibusta.


----------



## Dory (10 Mars 2006)




----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2006)

En ce moment, du reggae avec 






_Ni Dieu Ni Jah ! _


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et pour rester dans le fil, j'écoute les concertos pour clavecin, orchestre à cordes et basse continue de Jean-Sébastien Bach. Éternellement sublime.




tu vas encore faire ressortir des vieilles rancurs entre nous : genre Harnoncourt & Leonhardt (que j'adore quand même, je te le rappelle) vs Goebel & Staïer !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je précise à mon tour que je ne me suis pas auto-proclamé (adresse tes éventuelles réclamations à thebig ou tomtom, pour ne citer qu'eux). Tant que je crois en moi, je n'impose à personne d'autre ce grand sacrifice.
> 
> Et pour rester dans le fil, j'écoute les concertos pour clavecin, orchestre à cordes et basse continue de Jean-Sébastien Bach. Éternellement sublime.



Bach aurait été très à l'aise à NYC dans les années 40 ...


----------



## FANREM (10 Mars 2006)

Je lis les derniers posts, et franchement, mon etat d'esprit qui n'etait pas au top va en prendre un coup :rose: 

Dur de revenir a la musique, je suis devant une pile de disques, et rien ne me branche vraiment
Néanmoins, comme j'ai bénéficié par hasard de la liquidation du rayon Cd au BHV de Creteil (tout à -50 %), j'en profite pour ecouter les 2 derniers albums achetés






Moins bien que le premier que je posséde aussi. Il va falloir s'accrocher





Par contre, ca c'est vraiment bon  :love: Queens of the stone age (image toute petite)


----------



## Philippe (10 Mars 2006)

Mmm... Bach...  
Un très bel album pour les amateurs d'interprétations bien austères et bien râpeuses... mais formidablement poétiques :






Magique...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Un très bel album pour les amateurs d'interprétations bien austères et bien râpeuses... mais formidablement poétiques


Vive l'austérité !


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Bach aurait été très à l'aise à NYC dans les années 40 ...




ceci dit, les jazzmen que nous apprécions sont plus Ravel-iens ou Debussy-stes : Duke Ellington était un amateur fou de Debussy et adorait improviser sur des partitions de nos maitres français... 

ceci dit et



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.



Trevor Pinnock et Kenneth Gilbert et leurs amis ont donné une des versions les plus proches de ce que l'on peut attendre du concerto pour 4 claviers Bwv 1065 (qui n'est qu'une adaptation du concerto pour 4 violons Rv 580 d'il Prete Rosso -> voir Christopher Hogwood pour un enregistrement un peu daté dans le traitement mais sympathique quand même)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2006)

*Ce qui m'emmerde avec le classique*
c'est que cette musique m'intéresse et m'attire quelque part. J'aimerais bien m'y mettre un peu mais vu l'ampleur du domaine je ne sais pas franchement par quel bout m'y prendre ce qui est assez décourageant.

Je connais la 9è de Beethoven, les quatre saisons de Vivaldi, mais au delà...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui m'emmerde avec le classique*
> c'est que cette musique m'intéresse et m'attire quelque part. J'aimerais bien m'y mettre un peu mais vu l'ampleur du domaine je ne sais pas franchement par quel bout m'y prendre ce qui est assez décourageant.
> 
> Je connais la 9è de Beethoven, les quatre saisons de Vivaldi, mais au delà...


Je ne me considère pas comme un expert, aussi me garderai-je bien d'émettre des recommandations.
Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'au départ, n'y connaissant rien et n'étant pas entouré d'amateurs, j'ai acheté des uvres connues (peu importaient les qualités de l'enregistrement puisque je découvrais) : la cinquième et la neuvième, les quatre saisons, les brandebourgeois, etc. Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que, passés les extraits les plus connus, on écoute les uvres dans leur ensemble et on se dit "Tiens ça c'est génial, ça j'aime moins, ça carrément pas." Alors, si on est curieux, on va écouter d'autres compositions et tout s'enchaîne, ça devient une vraie drogue.
Si je peux me permettre un simple conseil, ce serait de garder une certaine candeur : la neuvième et les quatre saisons ont été tellement rabâchées qu'on ne les "entend" plus. Ce sont pourtant des uvres considérables qui méritent tout autant qu'une sonate obscure qu'on les écoute avec attention, humilité et tendresse.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me considère pas comme un expert, aussi me garderai-je bien d'émettre des recommandations.
> Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'au départ, n'y connaissant rien et n'étant pas entouré d'amateurs, j'ai acheté des uvres connues (peu importaient les qualités de l'enregistrement puisque je découvrais) : la cinquième et la neuvième, les quatre saisons, les brandebourgeois, etc. Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que, passés les extraits les plus connus, on écoute les uvres dans leur ensemble et on se dit "Tiens ça c'est génial, ça j'aime moins, ça carrément pas." Alors, si on est curieux, on va écouter d'autres compositions et tout s'enchaîne, ça devient une vraie drogue.
> Si je peux me permettre un simple conseil, ce serait de garder une certaine candeur : la neuvième et les quatre saisons ont été tellement rabâchées qu'on ne les "entend" plus. Ce sont pourtant des uvres considérables qui méritent tout autant qu'une sonate obscure qu'on les écoute avec attention, humilité et tendresse.



moi un conseil que je pourrais donner c'est de passer par l'écoute attentive du jazz pour ensuite écouter attentivement le classique ...
car comme tu dis ,le classique on "l'entend" parfois comme de la vulgaire variété...
dans mon cas ,il y a une 15 aine d'année ,la découverte du jazz m'a aidée a écouter le classique "autrement"...


----------



## Philippe (10 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui m'emmerde avec le classique*
> c'est que cette musique m'intéresse et m'attire quelque part. J'aimerais bien m'y mettre un peu mais vu l'ampleur du domaine je ne sais pas franchement par quel bout m'y prendre ce qui est assez décourageant.


J'aimerais énormément poursuivre cette conversation sur le classique, qui est certainement la seule et unique "passion" que je nourrisse dans cette époque de ma vie, avec la lecture, mais j'ai toujours eu une meilleure oreille que de bons yeux, et ma vue baisse, j'ai de plus en plus de mal de me mettre à lire des heures comme j'ai pu le faire il y a quelques années.
J'aimerais énormément poursuivre cette conversation disais-je, mais les conditions s'y prêtent mal. La situation familiale s'est considérablement dégradée ces derniers temps, je n'entre pas dans les détails mais actuellement je tape ce message et mes mains tremblent.
Tout ce que je peux te dire pour l'instant, purfils, c'est qu'à l'instar de toute découverte celle du classique est une illumination, un déclic qui un jour se produit et puis ça ne te lache plus. Perso je n'écoute pas que du classique, mais dès que je peux c'est ce que je choisis d'écouter. Pour cela il me faut être disponible, et dans un état d'esprit tel que je puisse me sentir entièrement réceptif. Ici, chez moi, c'est le soir, lorsque tout le monde est monté se coucher et que la maison est calme. Ça, c'est mon tempérament : j'ai besoin du calme et, le moment venu, je me tourne vers mes rayons et je choisis un CD. Je l'écoute, parfois en faisant autre chose, parfois non. C'est un peu mon jardin secret, et chez moi ce jardin est fait de tranquillité parce que cette tranquillité, j'en ai besoin. Ouvre un petit morceau de ton jardin secret, s'il est fait de douceur, choisis Chopin ; s'il est fait de violence contenue, choisis Beethoven ; s'il est fait de désespoir et de désir d'en finir, choisis Mahler ou Pettersson. S'il est fait de piété, choisis une oeuvre chorale, de Bach par exemple, une Passion ou la Messe en si. Si tu n'accroches pas tout de suite, laisse tomber, ce ne sera pas pour cette fois. Tu recommenceras plus tard. Je mise une pièce sur le fait qu'un jour ou l'autre, le déclic surviendra... Il se peut qu'il ne se produise pas (c'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi avec le jazz), tu sauras alors que tu n'es pas fait pour ça, pour l'instant... Si tu as envie de conseils, il y a de nombreux forums de musique classique où de véritables passionnés t'aideront, te guideront si tu le souhaites dans cette découverte.
Bonne soirée !
Ph.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> de rien !
> 
> rassure-toi : je ne boule rouge qu'une fois sur deux, souvent l'autre fois, j'oublie de cocher...
> 
> ...



c'est vrai que ce que fais Bill Evans dans ce disque est absolument magique ,surtout j'aime bien sur Flamenco sketches ce qu'il joue avant la reprise de trompette...
sinon ,les solos de Canonball Adderley sont loin d'etre ridicules face a Coltrane et Miles...surtout Coltrane...
disons que Canonball n'a jamais été aussi bon que dans Kof B et  dans Milestones ,qui est plus cohérent que Kind of Blue a mon sens ,mais moins magique peut etre...

je crois que la premiere écoute qu'on fait de Kind of Blue (pour moi çà fait 14 ans !) ,çà reste graver pour toujours dans notre mémoire...

quant à Camille ,c'est vrai que c'est sympa ce qu'elle fait,j'aime bien ...
çà change de la variété ringuarde habituelle ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Je mise une pièce sur le fait qu'un jour ou l'autre, le déclic surviendra...


C'est tellement vrai ! Je n'oublierai jamais le jour où, écoutant pour la centième fois peut-être la célèbre fugue en ré mineur de Bach, j'ai fondu en larmes, comme foudroyé par la grâce. Ce sentiment ne m'a plus quitté et, chaque fois que j'entends à nouveau cette uvre (je dis bien "à nouveau" car chaque fois est comme la première), une bouffée de ce moment revient où, l'espace d'un instant, j'ai aperçu de la musique la bouleversante humanité, où j'étais "dans" la musique et où elle était un voyage, où le temps s'est arrêté pour moi dans une sorte d'extase mystique, douleureuse et belle.
Je me fous pas mal de ce que cela peut avoir de ridicule ou d'insensé. J'ai vécu cela grâce à la musique. Je l'ai senti dans ma chair et je souhaite à chacun de le sentir un jour.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

ce qui pour moi fait une partie du mystère de Kind Of Blue, c'est le toucher de Bill Evans dès le début du disque... dès lors, tout est enveloppé dans cet écrin. 

_bon, j'arrête là, je vais encore me mordre les doigts de l'avoir prêté il y a trop longtemps..._


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement vrai ! Je n'oublierai jamais le jour où, écoutant pour la centième fois peut-être la célèbre fugue en ré mineur de Bach, j'ai fondu en larmes, comme foudroyé par la grâce. Ce sentiment ne m'a plus quitté et, chaque fois que j'entends à nouveau cette uvre (je dis bien "à nouveau" car chaque fois est comme la première), une bouffée de ce moment revient où, l'espace d'un instant, j'ai aperçu de la musique la bouleversante humanité, où j'étais "dans" la musique et où elle était un voyage, où le temps s'est arrêté pour moi dans une sorte d'extase mystique, douleureuse et belle.
> Je me fous pas mal de ce que cela peut avoir de ridicule ou d'insensé. J'ai vécu cela grâce à la musique. Je l'ai senti dans ma chair et je souhaite à chacun de le sentir un jour.



le générique du dessin animé il était une fois l'homme ,dans les années 80 ...
allez je vous laisse C le dernier mvt de la 9e la


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre un petit morceau de ton jardin secret, s'il est fait de douceur, choisis Chopin ; s'il est fait de violence contenue, choisis Beethoven




*Je me rappelle*
d'un documentaire vu  sur Stalingrad, la bataille de 1942-1943, qui était en permanence accompagnée d'un air de musique classique qui révélait une tristesse d'une immensité au moins égale aux images qui passaient à l'écran. J'en était saisi dans mon fauteuil, tétanis, ça m'avait alors fait un effet énorme. J'ai aperçu dans le générique qu'il s'agissait d'un extrait d'une symphonie de Beethoven.

Des années après, n'ayant toujours pas mis le doigt sur ce dont il s'agissait exactement, j'ai fini un jour par aller fouiller les bacs de la médiathèque de Nîmes,"l'illustre" Carré d'Art, uvre de Sir Norman Foster, et enfin retrouver ce morceau tant recherché quasi dix ans après.

Satisfaction.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mars 2006)

voila ,la 9eme...
le final me laisse toujours sans voix...clair ,net précis .
maintenant a love supreme...

le coup de cymbale chinoise ou je sais pas comment çà s'appelle ,d'elvin jones pour commencer...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce qui m'emmerde avec le classique*
> c'est que cette musique m'intéresse et m'attire quelque part. J'aimerais bien m'y mettre un peu mais vu l'ampleur du domaine je ne sais pas franchement par quel bout m'y prendre ce qui est assez décourageant.
> Je connais la 9è de Beethoven, les quatre saisons de Vivaldi, mais au delà...



En fait le mot "classique", en englobant toute la "musique savante" européenne et occidentale, ne veut pas dire grand'chose. Comme l'on a établi de subtiles périodes de distinction dans différents genres musicaux, le "classique" désigne lui aussi une période musicale. Les représentants les plus connus de la musique classique sont Mozart et Haydn (en très très gros la musique du 18ème siècle). Je pense néanmoins que, comme pour tout art, le classique nécessite une initiation, qu'on peut se faire soi-même en commençant par écouter des disques, enrichir son écoute grâce à des livres, des conversations avec des amis ou des supports spécifiques. Je te conseillerai les DVD de *Jean-François ZIEGEL * qui initie avec joie et simplicité à cette musique.

Mais avant la période dite classique, il y a eu plusieurs siècles de création musicale ! Toi qui semble avoir un côté bien rabelaisien, je te conseillerai ce CD jubilatoire de musique de la Renaissance :




L'image est un peu petite : "Une fête chez Rabelais" par l'ensemble Clément Janequin (chez Harmonia Mundi). C'est de la polyphonie vocale de la Renaissance française (première moitié du XVIème), et les textes sont truculents et paillards à souhaits !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> En fait le mot "classique", en englobant toute la "musique savante" européenne et occidentale, ne veut pas dire grand'chose. Comme l'on a établi de subtiles périodes de distinction dans différents genres musicaux, le "classique" désigne lui aussi une période musicale. Les représentants les plus connus de la musique classique sont Mozart et Haydn (en très très gros la musique du 18ème siècle). Je pense néanmoins que, comme pour tout art, le classique nécessite une initiation, qu'on peut se faire soi-même en commençant par écouter des disques, enrichir son écoute grâce à des livres, des conversations avec des amis ou des supports spécifiques. Je te conseillerai les DVD de *Jean-François ZIEGEL * qui initie avec joie et simplicité à cette musique.
> 
> Mais avant la période dite classique, il y a eu plusieurs siècles de création musicale ! Toi qui semble avoir un côté bien rabelaisien, je te conseillerai ce CD jubilatoire de musique de la Renaissance :
> 
> ...




oui C exact ce que tu dis ,je le savais :le clacissisme s'arrete à Mozart en gros...
après C le romantisme (19e siecle)...

d'ailleurs on ne devrait pas dire musique classique ,mais musique occidentale.
jazz non plus ne veut rien dire...le mot exact pour désigner cette musique est musique afro américaine...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Oui, et on en situe le début après Bach. Les fils de Bach lui-même ont commencé à "inventer" cette musique.
Bach c'est "Le Père". Mozart à la fin de son oeuvre "revient" à Bach avec le Requiem, les Romantiques aussi y reviendront (Schumann notamment), et puis la musique contemporaine. 

Si on n'a jamais écouté du Bach, je conseille d'écouter *l'Agnus Dei* de la Messe en Si. Une perfection, à mon humble goût :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Au fait, pour rester dans le droit fil du sujet, en ce moment, nuit calme et mélancolique, j'écoute çà :






PS : Pour ceux qui ont vu "Gerry" de Gus van Sant, c'est la musique du début quand Casey Affleck et Matt Damon roulent dans la vieille Mercedes, dans le soleil déclinant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pour rester dans le droit fil du sujet, en ce moment, nuit calme et mélancolique, j'écoute çà :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'ai tabula rasa ...
normal ya Keith jarrett en duo avec Gidon Kremer 






pas mal alina,je viens d'en écouter les extraits...
de profundis aussi...
calme ,serein...superbe!


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et on en situe le début après Bach. Les fils de Bach lui-même ont commencé à "inventer" cette musique.
> Bach c'est "Le Père". Mozart à la fin de son oeuvre "revient" à Bach avec le Requiem, les Romantiques aussi y reviendront (Schumann notamment), et puis la musique contemporaine.
> 
> Si on n'a jamais écouté du Bach, je conseille d'écouter *l'Agnus Dei* de la Messe en Si. Une perfection, à mon humble goût :




Ecouter aussi la messe selon Saint Mathieu :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Tu ne veux pas plutôt parler de la "Passion selon Saint Mathieu" ? ("Matthaus Passion", auf Deutsch...)


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mars 2006)

Oui , je voulai dire cela mais c'est bien une messe donc je ne fais pas tellement l'erreur  .


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et on en situe le début après Bach. Les fils de Bach lui-même ont commencé à "inventer" cette musique.
> Bach c'est "Le Père". Mozart à la fin de son oeuvre "revient" à Bach avec le Requiem, les Romantiques aussi y reviendront (Schumann notamment), et puis la musique contemporaine.
> 
> Si on n'a jamais écouté du Bach, je conseille d'écouter *l'Agnus Dei* de la Messe en Si. Une perfection, à mon humble goût :



mais qui n'a pas écouté bach?
il faut le faire déjà !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais qui n'a pas écouté bach?
> il faut le faire déjà !



"Entendu" - sans parfois savoir que c'était de lui - sans doute à peu près tout le monde (en Europe, on va dire). "Ecouter", c'est autre chose....


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> "Entendu" - sans parfois savoir que c'était de lui - sans doute à peu près tout le monde (en Europe, on va dire). "Ecouter", c'est autre chose....



C'est bien vrai  . Il faudrait que j'aille faire un tour a Prague , tiens :rose:


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2006)

Ce soir, c'était la folle ambiance à la maison, avec de la musique de Bollywood à fond, et les p'tits loups qui ondulaient dessus !! C'est trop sympa, _el niño y la niña_ qui s'éclatent, essayent d'imiter le déhanchement expressif de *Shah Rukh Khan*, inventent des tournicotis et des ondulations ... ("Papa, elle est trop bien cette musique !") Pas de doute, voilà un âge sympathique où l'ouverture est manifeste (de *Los Panchos* à *System 7* en passant par *Gene Kelly* : on danse !) 
La troupe couchée, la nuit est calme et on s'écoute Scanner et son "*Sounds Polaroïds*" absolument réussi. Flippant et tranquilisant à la fois (l'angoisse ET le Lexomil ...) D'une certaine manière, cela pourrait s'appeler "Theme for great cities" ...


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai tabula rasa ...
> normal ya Keith jarrett en duo avec Gidon Kremer



Fratres... 

tu me diras : il se débrouille pas si mal que ça ce cher Keith quand il joue du Bach...


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## FANREM (11 Mars 2006)

Pour ceux qui aiment etre a l'heure, 

Jack White vient de former un nouveau groupe avec : 
Brendan Benson - connu surtout pour ses mélodies faciles, et ses pop songs issues des années 60 - 
Jack Lawrence (bassiste) et Patrick Keeler (batteur) qui formaient la section rythmiques des Greenhornes 

Ce nouveau projet s'appelle the Racounters 

Le 1er single d'un album a sortir en mai s'intitule "Steady, As She Goes". Il passe sur MTV 2 depuis ce matin, et vous pouvez y jeter un oeil. Pas intéressant 

PS : Jack a l'air tres jeune sur le clip, je trouve, mais il a aussi l'air d'avoir pas mal grossi


----------



## richard-deux (11 Mars 2006)

En ce moment:






*Christophe Wallemme- Time Zone*


----------



## r0rk4l (11 Mars 2006)

Cocoon Compilation E:






Une compilation electro-minimal-progressive comprenant 12 petites bombes, le tout sélectionne par le label Cocoon, geré par le patron de la boite de nuit du même nom: Sven Vath.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Fratres...
> 
> tu me diras : il se débrouille pas si mal que ça ce cher Keith quand il joue du Bach...




les variations Goldberg au clavecin?
il a été descendu par la critique classique ce disque...
Keith le joue très lentement ,ce qui a fait dire bc de choses...
mais c'était voulu...
cela dit pour Bach, la référence c'est Glenn Gould selon moi...

ecouter ici

variations goldberg
c'est du real player

il le joue vraiment lentement...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mars 2006)

Là, maintenant, c'est l'opéra Rock des Who. *Tommy*, en 1969. 
Je n'avais jamais entendu et je trouve ça magnifique. Peut-être un poil en dessous de The Wall et de Jésus Christ Superstar. 

Hier soir, j'ai reécouté Jamaaladeen Tacuma : Boss of the Bass et Show Stopper. Une récente discussion par MP et un concert frustrant m'en ont donné très envie. J'en ai profité pour refaire un petit tour du coté du roi Jaco Pastorius, en live, *Honestly* tout seul avec un sampler. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2006)

my only drug...   :king:


----------



## olibox (11 Mars 2006)

pour commencer le week-end 

Dead Kennedys : Bedtime for democracy


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Si on n'a jamais écouté du Bach, je conseille d'écouter *l'Agnus Dei* de la Messe en Si. Une perfection, à mon humble goût...


On trouve sur l'iTMS l'enregistrement bouleversant de Kathleen Ferrier (1952).


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On trouve sur l'iTMS l'enregistrement bouleversant de Kathleen Ferrier (1952).



elle est aussi connue pour le chant de la terre de Mahler ,elle...


----------



## Philippe (11 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les variations Goldberg au clavecin?
> il a été descendu par la critique classique ce disque...
> Keith le joue très lentement ,ce qui a fait dire bc de choses...
> mais c'était voulu...
> cela dit pour Bach, la référence c'est Glenn Gould selon moi...


Je suis moi-même un "fan" des Goldberg par Glenn Gould, mais il faut bien reconnaître que lorsqu'on les écoute, on écoute plus Gould que Bach... Éternel débat entre anti- et pro-Gould.
Je ne connais pas l'interprétation de Keith Jarrett même si je sais qu'en effet, cette version n'a guère été appréciée par la critique...  
Que soit : une excellente interprétation des Goldberg au clavecin est celle de Pierre Hantaï, qui les a enregistrées deux fois : une première fois chez Opus111, une seconde fois ici :






Je connais la première version de Pierre Hantaï : remarquable. La version ci-dessus a ses défenseurs, d'autres estiment qu'elle n'apporte rien de neuf par rapport à la première... À voir. Ou plutôt à écouter  !


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2006)

Là je monomaniaque avec Murat depuis hier.

_Mégret serre les fesses..._


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mars 2006)

john butler trio... :love: :king:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Je suis moi-même un "fan" des Goldberg par Glenn Gould, mais il faut bien reconnaître que lorsqu'on les écoute, on écoute plus Gould que Bach... Éternel débat entre anti- et pro-Gould.
> Je ne connais pas l'interprétation de Keith Jarrett même si je sais qu'en effet, cette version n'a guère été appréciée par la critique...
> Que soit : une excellente interprétation des Goldberg au clavecin est celle de Pierre Hantaï, qui les a enregistrées deux fois : une première fois chez Opus111, une seconde fois ici :
> 
> ...



Moi C Glenn Gould que je trouve génial!
et bach lui va comme un gant en plus ....


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2006)

*Les 7 dernières paroles du Christ* de Joseph Haydn, Quatuor Via Nova, enregistrement d'un concert en l'église Saint-Roc, Paris, Printemps 2004.


----------



## Galatée (11 Mars 2006)

En ce moment :






Ca motive (et il m'en faut, de la motivation...) !

 :love:  :love:


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2006)

Rien que d'évoquer GGould jouant les variations Goldberg j'ai le poil qui se hérisse (je parle de la version "moderne", pas de la première (ou disons l'ancienne) disponible aussi chez CBS Masterworks).
Effectivement, il y a l'éternel débat pro- et anti- pianiste canadien génial/envahissant.
Mais je crois que la remarque très juste ci-dessus de Philippe ("on écoute plus Gould que Bach") résume tout.
Cela me rappelle les pages de Kundera sur les interprétations de Mahler (ah ! Mahler !) par Lenny Bernstein, en opposition à celles de Bruno Walter (si je me souviens bien).
Sympathique, Lenny, mais bon ... Quand on a un tempo, on s'y tient, crébonsoir !


----------



## Patamach (11 Mars 2006)

Duke ... 






:style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mars 2006)

*Pour cloturer en beauté l'après midi*
se laisser en beauté bercer par la voix suave, rauque et envoütante  d'Angela Mc Cluskey sur "Angel Milk" de Télépopmusik pour reprendre des vitamines avec "Drum Major!" de Rubin Steiner, album richissime d'influences diverses et variées duquel je suis éperdument tombé amoureux.
Peut-on, tomber amoureux d'un disque ?

La réponse, pour moi, passionnelle, est clairement oui  !

La musique électronique est selon moi un vaste domaine aux frontières encore inexplorées. Ces deux albums riches, loin des préjugés du boum boum sauvage tapageur et borné en sont la parfaite illustration.







:love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Rien que d'évoquer GGould jouant les variations Goldberg j'ai le poil qui se hérisse (je parle de la version "moderne", pas de la première (ou disons l'ancienne) disponible aussi chez CBS Masterworks).
> Effectivement, il y a l'éternel débat pro- et anti- pianiste canadien génial/envahissant.
> Mais je crois que la remarque très juste ci-dessus de Philippe ("on écoute plus Gould que Bach") résume tout.
> Cela me rappelle les pages de Kundera sur les interprétations de Mahler (ah ! Mahler !) par Lenny Bernstein, en opposition à celles de Bruno Walter (si je me souviens bien).
> Sympathique, Lenny, mais bon ... Quand on a un tempo, on s'y tient, crébonsoir !




Je ne comprends pas "le poil qui se hérisse" çà veut dire que tu aimes ou n'aimes pas ?
Pour ma part j'ai les deux versions regroupées dans un digipack( en fait la derniere édition remasterisée )avec 3 CD :les deux versions et un cd d'entretien...
en fait la 1ere version est plus spontanée ,plus rapide aussi...
la deuxieme est plus lente et plus travaillée ,c'est à dire que dans ses dernieres années ,Glenn Gould était obsédé par la perfection en studio ,il réenregistrait sans cesse des passages etc...
c'est pour çà qu'il ne jouait plus en concert en dernier :il preferait la perfection du studio a la spontaneité du concert...
perso j'aime bien les deux versions ,qui sont toutes les deux devenus légendaires ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Duke ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je l'ai en double :j'ai la facheuse tendance de racheter en digipack les disques cultes  que j'ai deja ...


----------



## r0m1 (11 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Duke ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est marrant j'en discutait à l'instant avec mon frère !!! 


sinon , pour les amateurs de blues, et sons jazzy , il y a le bon album de *Kyle Eastwood *, (et oui fils du papa, et qui a fait la B.O de certains films comme "million dollard baby")
cet album s'intitule donc *Paris blue*


----------



## Philippe (11 Mars 2006)

L'hommage rendu à Glenn Gould par Radio-Canada à l'occasion de son décès en 1982.

Et pour faire dépiter un peu Bompi : ceci ().

Deux fanfarons de la musique...


----------



## steinway (11 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ou par Claudio Arrau :love: :love: :love: , ou par Rubinstein !...



Aarau je confirme !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> L'hommage rendu à Glenn Gould par Radio-Canada à l'occasion de son décès en 1982.
> 
> Et pour faire dépiter un peu Bompi : ceci ().
> 
> Deux fanfarons de la musique...



moi safari ne lit pas ces extraits de radio canada ...
je dois ouvrir camino...
je me demande s'il ne me manque pas un plug in ?
des idées?

sinon j'ai acheté le 1er des hot brass sessions de Steve Coleman sur itunes


----------



## Philippe (11 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi safari ne lit pas ces extraits de radio canada ...
> je dois ouvrir camino...
> je me demande s'il ne me manque pas un plug in ?
> des idées?


Heu... non... pas d'idée...  
Désolé, Sydney.
C'est étrange, je suis toujours sur Safari et je n'ai (à ma connaissance ) aucun plug in particulier.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Heu... non... pas d'idée...
> Désolé, Sydney.
> C'est étrange, je suis toujours sur Safari et je n'ai (à ma connaissance ) aucun plug in particulier.



si il doit me manquer un truc ,sinon C pas possible ...
il faudra que je regarde ...
bah sinon camino les lit ces videos....


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2006)

Effectivement, avec Camino ça marche.
L'intervention de Bernstein est un régal : ce type est un _entertainer_ (vous imaginez Boulez ou Giulini faire pareil ?)
Dommage que l'on ait pas le concerto ... car j'adore Brahms et je suppose que j'aurais de nouveau de quoi fulminer contre le GG 
Ça me rappelle la superbe série de "conférences" données par Bernstein au Carnegie Hall (vues sur Arte il y a 5-10 ans) : magnifiques d'intelligence, de pédagogie et ... de musique.


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2006)

En alternance, The Hacker avec _Rêves mécaniques_ et Rubin Steiner avec _Drum major!_ (hein -pfdls-  )

Là c'est le terrible *Masterplan (feat. Miss Kittin)* de The Hacker


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2006)

Bonne nuit...


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2006)

quelques morceaux de folk, Tammy Wynette avec *Your Good Girl's Gonna Go Bad* et Dolly Parton avec *Jolene* 

On retrouve Tammy Wynette et _Your Good Girl's Gonna Go Bad_ sur la bo de _Sordid lives_, un film assez barge où Olivia Newton Jones en guest réinterprête certains titres de la Grande Dame de la Folk. Hilarant 

Je connaissais Tammy Wynette sans le savoir, on la retrouve sur _Justified And Ancient_ des KLF. Loin de la folk. Comme quoi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas "le poil qui se hérisse" çà veut dire que tu aimes ou n'aimes pas ?
> Pour ma part j'ai les deux versions regroupées dans un digipack( en fait la derniere édition remasterisée )avec 3 CD :les deux versions et un cd d'entretien...
> en fait la 1ere version est plus spontanée ,plus rapide aussi...
> la deuxieme est plus lente et plus travaillée ,c'est à dire que dans ses dernieres années ,Glenn Gould était obsédé par la perfection en studio ,il réenregistrait sans cesse des passages etc...
> ...



.... et dire que les Variations Goldberg ont pour "origine" des crises de douleur dentaire !


----------



## steinway (12 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Duke ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fleurette Africaine :love:


----------



## steinway (12 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi safari ne lit pas ces extraits de radio canada ...



moi non plus mais ca marche impec avec Firefox


----------



## steinway (12 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Rien que d'évoquer GGould jouant les variations Goldberg j'ai le poil qui se hérisse (je parle de la version "moderne", pas de la première (ou disons l'ancienne) disponible aussi chez CBS Masterworks).



j adore la version de 1955 :love:








			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Cela me rappelle les pages de Kundera sur les interprétations de Mahler (ah ! Mahler !) par Lenny Bernstein, en opposition à celles de Bruno Walter (si je me souviens bien).
> Sympathique, Lenny, mais bon ... Quand on a un tempo, on s'y tient, crébonsoir !



Cher Bompi, on ne touche pas a Lenny stp


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2006)




----------



## macarel (12 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>


P****n, quel élan le dimanche matin


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2006)

Je découvre *Shallow Grave (Feat. Ewan Mac Gregor)* de Leftfield sur la BO de _Shallow Grave_ ainsi que la version originale de *Tainted love* par Gloria Jones.











Ensuite, *Feeling Good* de Nina Simone sur _Compact Jazz: Nina Simone_.

Toujours pas retrouvé une des groupes qui l'a samplé et dont j'ai le titre et que je ne retrouve pas :rateau: Un truc électro


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2006)

:love:


----------



## Burzum (12 Mars 2006)




----------



## 222diablo222 (12 Mars 2006)

Toss the Feathers - The Corrs




Que je dois jouer au violon  :rateau:​


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j adore la version de 1955 :love:
> 
> Cher Bompi, on ne touche pas a Lenny stp


Oui mais, cher Steinway, ta signature va nettement plus dans le sens de Kundera (donc, incidemment, mon goût personnel ...) que dans celui de Gould (et de Lenny ...) 

Cela dit, comme indiqué précédemment : Bernstein m'est très sympathique.


----------



## macarel (12 Mars 2006)

Je viens de redécouvrir (pas écouté depuis longtemps)
Garbarek+Haden "Cego Alderaldo", J'ai eu tort de le délaisser si longtemps :love:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mars 2006)




----------



## teo (12 Mars 2006)

*Walk A Mile In My Shoes (feat. Robert Owens* de Coldcut sur Sound Mirrors

*Confortably Numb* de Scissor Sisters sur Confortably Numb sur _Confortably Numb (Single)_







pour bien débuter la soirée.


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2006)

Juste comme ça, en passant (et sans malignité de ma part, je vous assure) : quelqu'un a-t-il regardé le _live_ de Placebo sur Canal+ et trouvé ça bien ?
Parce que je suis en train de le regarder avec les esgourdes et je suis assez perplexe ...


----------



## r0rk4l (13 Mars 2006)

L'album "Live at Reading" de Bloc Party, mais pas trouvé de pochettes sur le web 

Sinon, l'album live est vraiment


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

Depeche Mode

*I feel loved [Chambers remix]* sur _Remixes 81-04_

*I feel loved [Danny Tenaglia's labor of love dub edit]* sur _Remixes 81-04_

*I feel loved [Boyscout's Lost In Metropolis mix]* sur un futur _Remixes 06 (EP)_ ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

by My Latest Novel 
C'est un premier album ... donc forcément c'est du bon


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Mars 2006)

Tout à l'heure à la radio dans la bagnole j'écoutais "It must have been love" by Roxette.... j'ai même pas zappé. 
Bon là maintenant, c'est ça :


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

Ratatouille Mécanique
un tit groupe sympatoche d'amis à moi...  
allez faire un tour sur leur site, il y a moyen d'écouter...


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> by My Latest Novel
> C'est un premier album ... donc forcément c'est du bon



Dommage, pas de mp3 à télécharger sur leur site dans la partie mpthree 

Là c'est William Shatner et *You'll have time* sur _Has been_









J'aime vraiment cet album


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Mars 2006)

Mince, il chante le capitaine Kirk ??? depuis longtemps ? C'est quel genre ?
Après Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris et Gerard Darmon.... C'est tendance, la reconversion dans la chanson?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mince, il chante le capitaine Kirk ??? depuis longtemps ? C'est quel genre ?
> Après Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris et Gerard Darmon.... C'est tendance, la reconversion dans la chanson?


Depuis qu'il a rencontré les envahisseurs au détour d'un virage  ... on me prévient que je confonds avec un certain David 

Il chante mais parfois parle davanatge depuis au moins cela (sorti en 1968)






Il l'a même fait avec Spock


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mince, il chante le capitaine Kirk ??? depuis longtemps ? C'est quel genre ?
> Après Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris et Gerard Darmon.... C'est tendance, la reconversion dans la chanson?



oh c'est pas nouveau non. Sorti fin 2004. Merci à Pitch' de me l'avoir fait découvrir 
C'est pop rock ? Je ne sais pas :rateau:  La reprise de *Common people* de Pulp est géniale. Sa voix est géniale !

Mais c'est pas un petit nouveau non plus 











avec Leonard Nimoy






_Spaced out_ est très 60's, avec des reprises aussi, la version de *Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds* est super drôle, *How insensitive*, très crooner.
J'adore _Music to Watch Space Girls By_ avec plein d'effets sonores dignes de l'époque :love:
C'est surtout Nimoy qui est crédité mais bon les deux sont sur la pochette 



_Grillé  _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2006)

*Let's go up in the flames, come on !*

Album encensé par la critique à sa sortie "Up in Flames" de Captain Comatose, nous offre une sorte de disco pop enjouée à vous donner envie de secouer les bras et bouger les pieds. Ca sonne 80's, c'est fun, c'est frais, énergique et donne envie de ne pas se prendre au sérieux.



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Le dernier Covenant


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qu'il a rencontré les envahisseurs au détour d'un virage ... on me prévient que je confonds avec un certain David
> 
> Il chante mais parfois parle davanatge depuis au moins cela (sorti en 1968)





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> oh c'est pas nouveau non. *Sorti fin 2004*. Merci à *Pitch'* de me l'avoir fait découvrir
> C'est pop rock ? Je ne sais pas :rateau: La reprise de *Common people* de Pulp est géniale. Sa voix est géniale !
> 
> Mais c'est pas un petit nouveau non plus



Merci pour vos precisions... Hop un trou de comblé dans ma culture musicale au chapitre Acteurs/Chanteurs.


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

Merde j'suis sur le cul la... 


Bon moi en ce moment j'ecoute le dernier album : Super Colossal de Joe Satriani.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

A Silver Mont Zion Orchestra :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

écouter Spock chanter _Si j'avais un marteau_/*If I had a hammer* ça déchire grave 



Covenant... illépa sur lithèmesse çuilà


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> écouter Spock chanter _Si j'avais un marteau_/*If I had a hammer* ça déchire grave


C'est culte même 




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Covenant... illépa sur lithèmesse çuilà


Pas plus que les plus récents - et pas davantage sur l'itms suédoi, ni l'allemand (bien qu'il y ait northen light ...)


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2006)

Après *Pako & Frederick* "Systematic" (l'ensemble de mixes de ce titre, au sein d'une compil de maxis GU), _something completely different ..._
*John Barry* "The beyondness of things". Ça oscille entre l'inspiré et le ringard, c'est comme de la musique de film sans film, nappe de cordes et harmonica, on se demande où l'on a garé son cheval et l'on repense à ses vacances à Brokeback Mountain avec le cow-boy Marlboro. Bref, j'adore :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Mars 2006)

Tout d'abord ceci :






Suivi de ceci :


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord ceci :



faudrait que je re-écoute j'avais pas du tout aimé à sa sortie.


sinon

*Limewire* de Etienne De Crécy sur _Super Discount 2_

*Esja* de Gus Gus sur _Gusgus Vs T-World_

*Untitled 1* de Keane sur _Hopes And Fears_


----------



## olibox (13 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Merde j'suis sur le cul la...
> 
> 
> Bon moi en ce moment j'ecoute le dernier album : Super Colossal de Joe Satriani.




Pour l'avoir vu en concert, y déchire grave ce mec entre autres, avec Beck et Vaï


----------



## FANREM (13 Mars 2006)

En ce moment, le Top 10 Rock anglais :

N° 1 : Fall out boy
2 arty! at the dancing
3 : All american rejects

Pas indispensable, plutot de la musique de gamines de 16 ans, mais bon, j'aurai écouté 

suivi de the Racounters (le nouvel essai de Jack White, j'en ai deja parlé et ca c'est bien :love, 
et pour finir Dirty pretty things (re gamines)
Hope for the States et je finis la


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Je connais la première version de Pierre Hantaï : remarquable. La version ci-dessus a ses défenseurs, d'autres estiment qu'elle n'apporte rien de neuf par rapport à la première... À voir. Ou plutôt à écouter  !



pourtant, au vu de la maturité grandissante de ce cher Pierre (Scarlatti, Clavier bien tempéré, etc...) j'eusse pensé que l'interprétation eut gagné en maturité (à entendre sous peu, puisqu'il est simple d'emprunter les Cds où je bosse... )



			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Duke ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qu'elle caresseur de dames le grand Charles... et mister Perfect Max


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

Fantômas
The director's cut.






Des thèmes de films célèbres revisités à la sauce Patton.
Un bijou.
Le genre d'initiative trop rare.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Fantômas
> The director's cut.
> 
> Des thèmes de films célèbres revisités à la sauce Patton.





*Patton...*
Le général ?






 
:afraid:


----------



## MrStone (13 Mars 2006)

Ben voilà, chuis retombé en plein dans le Glass :rose: ... parti comme ça je vais m'écouter la trilogie d'un coup d'un seul :love:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mars 2006)

Vous vous en moquez, je sais, mais .... j'ai acheté "aux armes et caetera"  







Et très bon album reggae


----------



## Burzum (13 Mars 2006)




----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2006)

Dans le brouhaha fatigant de ce p****n d'openspace, finalement *John Cage* "Music for prepared piano" se révèle excellent ... Où le piano devient plus percussif que jamais 

Avant d'aller faire un somme, je réécoute cette compilation de Global Underground disponible sur l'ail-ti-aime-esse : "Electric Calm Vol.3". Où l'on voit, une fois de plus, qu'une musique "moyenne" (c'est pas génial) peut faire passer d'excellents moments et permettre à l'esprit de dériver ... Cool.


----------



## Philippe (14 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Philippe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne sais. En fait, tout ce que j'ai pu lire à propos de cette nouvelle version provenait de personnes qui avaient déjà adoré sa première version des _Variations_. Et celle-ci est tellement magistrale, tellement "parfaite" que certains se sont demandé pourquoi HantaÏ avait éprouvé le besoin de les réenregistrer.
Mais je le répète, je ne connais que la version de 93. Ce serait intéressant d'avoir l'avis de quelqu'un ayant écouté les deux versions.


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

si j'ai un peu de temps, j'irais fouiner au rayon "classique" pour voir si je peux l'emprunter.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

Un petit jazz norvégien de chez Ninjatunes. 





*A livingroom hush*, _Jaga jazzist_


----------



## fedo (14 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Patton...*
> Le général ?


tout-à-fait la preuve du même auteur:





et aussi le dernier fantomas




mike patton si indispensable...


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2006)

*The rain* et *Strange attitude* de Benjamin Diamond sur _Strange attitude_

*Geezer's Need Excitement *de The Streets sur _Original Pirate Material_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Geezer's Need Excitement *de The Streets sur _Original Pirate Material_




*Ah, le cas The Streets !*
je n'ai découvert que sur le tard le hip hop de Mike Skinner qui nous offre un large éventail de mélodies  sensibles sur lesquels il pose son flow de gamin effronté, bien particulier, à l'arrache. On sort largement des sentiers battus stéréotypés du rap. 

Mais pour moi, LE titre de l'album, poignant, hit en puissance est celui qui termine l'album, en apothéose : Stay Positive (à croire qu'il s'adresse à moi même en personne).

Un disque superbe, à écouter encore et encore !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2006)

*Craig Armstrong, ça faisait longtemps*
Un disque que je ne passe que rarement, mais excellent. 
Comment qualifier cette musique entre électro et classique ? Downtempo symphonique ?


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2006)

Pas mieux  

*Schmoo* de Spooky sur _Gargantuan_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

-Lpfdls- et teo, je vais être hors-sujet dans vos disgressions electro/hip-hop... 
Mais là, maintenant, 
c'est _The Jeffbeck Group_, *Beck Ola*, en 1969. 
Un album de heavy metal, dans la pure tradition de Led Zepellin. Pour la petite histoire, Jeff Beck est tellement jaloux du succès du second album de Led Zepellin 2, qu'il met en route cet album comme une machine de guerre pour les applatir. Mais Beck refusera de se rendre à Woodstock.
 Rod Stewart au chant, loin des niaiseries qu'il a commise dans les 80's. ça sonne Rock, ça groove à la basse on a le droit à des solos de guitarres saturées pendant plusieurs minutes.
Au dos de l'album, il y a écrit : 
_Today, With all the hard competition in the music business, it's almost impossible to come up with anything totally original. So we haven't
How ever, at the time this album was made, the accent was on heavy music. So sit back and listen and try and decide if you can find a small place in your heads for it._

C'est ce que j'ai fait. C'est album est un des meilleurs albums de heavy jamais réalisé. Une reprise de _Jailhouse rock_ d'enfer.


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2006)

Hop ! La livraison de mars de Jondi & Spesh.

Il fait beau, le bureau est encore assez calme et le soleil froid éclaire la tour. Un temps idéal pour un mix californien (ils sont gentiment caricaturaux, les deux zigues).


----------



## macarel (14 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> -Lpfdls- et teo, je vais être hors-sujet dans vos disgressions electro/hip-hop...
> Mais là, maintenant,
> c'est _The Jeffbeck Group_, *Beck Ola*, en 1969.
> Un album de heavy metal, dans la pure tradition de Led Zepellin. Pour la petite histoire, Jeff Beck est tellement jaloux du succès du second album de Led Zepellin 2, qu'il met en route cet album comme une machine de guerre pour les applatir. Mais Beck refusera de se rendre à Woodstock.
> ...


Je ne peux pas te donner des points:mouais: 
Mais bon, Jeff::love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> -Lpfdls- et teo, je vais être hors-sujet dans vos disgressions electro/hip-hop...
> Mais là, maintenant,
> c'est _The Jeffbeck Group_, *Beck Ola*, en 1969.
> Un album de heavy metal, dans la pure tradition de Led Zepellin. Pour la petite histoire, Jeff Beck est tellement jaloux du succès du second album de Led Zepellin 2, qu'il met en route cet album comme une machine de guerre pour les applatir. Mais Beck refusera de se rendre à Woodstock.
> ...



Message intéressant qui pourrait faire un beau sujet de fil : "Racontez un album ..." 

*Drums Not Dead by *Liars


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Message intéressant qui pourrait faire un beau sujet de fil : "Racontez un album ..."



Merci, mais je crois que "Kelle music..." est déjà parfait pour ça.  

Tiens, en souvenir de mes "jeunes" années.


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> -Lpfdls- et teo, je vais être hors-sujet dans vos disgressions electro/hip-hop...
> 
> (...)




on était hors sujet nous aussi, avant ça parlait jazz, classique, contemporain, rock, bossa, punk, rock et variations diverses   





			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Message intéressant qui pourrait faire un beau sujet de fil : "Racontez un album ..."



Hésite pas à le lancer, je suis sûr qu'il marchera  Ou Ed pourrait recycler son post ci-dessus et le lancer. Si personne le fait, je vais tacher de réfléchir à un album dont j'aurai envie de parler.

Les fils autour _musique_ font de l'effet ces temps-ci  C'est tant mieux :love:



*Little scare* de Benjamin Diamond sur _Strange attitude_


----------



## macarel (14 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais je crois que "Kelle music..." est déjà parfait pour ça.
> 
> Tiens, en souvenir de mes "jeunes" années.


Le disque ne me rappelle rien, par contre les "hot pants"...:love: :love: :love: 
Autrement, j'écoute un classique: Lynyrd Skynyrd "Endangered Species"  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>




*Ouch, ça nous rajeunit pas tout ça*
Hot Pants, premier groupe de Manu Chao, avant la Mano, époque aussi où il officiait aussi dans Los Carayos, la grande époque du rock français ! 
Le premier qui parle de Kyo se prend une gifle !


----------



## fedo (14 Mars 2006)

> Le premier qui parle de Kyo se prend une gifle !



ils ont splitté dieu merci  et sont banned à vie dans les festivals belges, la belge pays de bon goût...


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

Intense moment de soulagement


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Dieu merci, ya encore Nolwenn.
Rock français's not dead!


----------



## macarel (14 Mars 2006)

Pour travailler sereinement: Jean Luc Ponty "A taste for Passion"
Violoniste extraordinaire quand-meme :love: 

Suite: Dave Holland Quartet "Extensions"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hésite pas à le lancer, je suis sûr qu'il marchera  Ou Ed pourrait recycler son post ci-dessus et le lancer. Si personne le fait, je vais tacher de réfléchir à un album dont j'aurai envie de parler.
> 
> Les fils autour _musique_ font de l'effet ces temps-ci  C'est tant mieux :love:



je vous laisse faire l'usage qui vous plaira de cette idée


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dieu merci, ya encore Nolwenn.
> Rock français's not dead!


Tu voulais sûrement dire : "Pop Rock"


----------



## fedo (14 Mars 2006)

> Dieu merci, ya encore Nolwenn.
> Rock français's not dead!


ainsi qu'Emma Daumas et Pleymo .

bon aller on reprend son sérieux, voici le groupe par qui tout a commencé:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Mars 2006)

et voilà et voilà et voilà...........


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2006)

:love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

je suis en train d'écouter le Podcast de Coldcut... :love: 
Freelancer et teo en ont parlé il y a quelques posts. 
Excellentissime. Ces 4 podcast vont trouver une place de choix dans ma bibliothèque iTunes. En général, je les dégage assez vite... mais ceux-là vont rester. 
Rhaaaa Lovely. 

Tiens, ça me donne envie d'écouter ça : 









edit : tiens, dans le #1 du podcast il ya a encore ce fameux sample d'Apache par The incredible bongo band...  re :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2006)

Le seul Coldcut que j'ai doit dater de 88... Doctorin' the house, ça vous rappelle quelque chose?


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train d'écouter le Podcast de Coldcut... :love:
> Freelancer et teo en ont parlé il y a quelques posts.
> Excellentissime. Ces 4 podcast vont trouver une place de choix dans ma bibliothèque iTunes. En général, je les dégage assez vite... mais ceux-là vont rester.
> Rhaaaa Lovely.
> ...



Rhôô ! Drôlement chouette, tu viens d'effleurer ma corde ultra sensible._ Mais je l'ai perdu le cédé, m'en reste que cette joli boîte et les fichiers MP3.
_
Je suis moi même en train d'écouter ceci :









			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le seul Coldcut que j'ai doit dater de 88... Doctorin' the house, ça vous rappelle quelque chose?



Ouais, absolument, j'avais cinq ans et je venais d'avoir ma première platine:rateau: . 
Euh non en fait je mens, et je crois pas l'avoir entendu un jour.


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:



je connais vraiment que la version remixée de *Four to the floor*, juste entendu la version normale à la flaque, le reste donne quoi ?

je me l'écoute d'ailleurs...


Ensuite, suite à la vision du documentaire de BBC3 _A different story_ sur Georges Michael, je me fait une plongée dans la disco de Wham! et Georgio. Terrible les coupes de cheveux  Ce gars a plein d'humour :love: j'adore  

imaginez tous les tubes et ils y sont


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2006)

toujours Cecilia :


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, comme indiqué précédemment : Bernstein m'est très sympathique.



pour lui rendre hommage, un petit sacd importe du japon...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2006)

comme tous les mardis ou presque 
sur france musique 20h 22h

20:00	
> Un mardi idéal
Musique vivante
Présentation : Arièle Butaux
Avec : David Linx : chant , Diederick Wissels : piano jazz, Les Blaireaux :, Racha Arodaky : piano, Julian Rachlin : violon , Janin Jansen : violon, Itamar Golan : piano
En direct et en public du Studio Charles Trenet de la Maison de Radio France à Paris.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2006)

sinon commandé sur amazon attendu demain


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sinon commandé sur amazon attendu demain



idee a creuser...


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2006)

top !


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2006)

sans commentaire...


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sinon commandé sur amazon attendu demain



j ai toutes ces choses par boulez aussi, mais les versions DG ou Sony. je serais tres curieux d entendre ca. pierre dirigeant le domaine ca doit vraiment etre sympa. fais nous un rapport sur les ecoutes stp 
merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2006)

il est chouette le mardi idéal ce soir sur france musique:
David linx magnifique ,
la ya des sonates de scarlatti
etC...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j ai toutes ces choses par boulez aussi, mais les versions DG ou Sony. je serais tres curieux d entendre ca. pierre dirigeant le domaine ca doit vraiment etre sympa. fais nous un rapport sur les ecoutes stp
> merci



je ne suis pas spécialiste de boulez...
j'ai quelques disques de lui en temps que chef ,rien en tant que compositeur...
je connais bien Stravinsky mais pas trop l'école de Vienne ,c'est pour çà que j'ai commandé ce 5uple CD pour ...38 euros...
il y a un vol 1 avec du berio messiean etC...


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:
> :love:




croiser sa meuf dans ma piaule et le saluer dans la rue seront des trucs qui me manqueront peut-être à Nantes...


----------



## Burzum (14 Mars 2006)

Heretik :






Mixé par Manu le Malin :


----------



## Burzum (14 Mars 2006)




----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

merde, v'la les marteaux-piqueurs de Blixa...


----------



## Philippe (15 Mars 2006)

Deller dans Bach, non, mais ceci :






Dowland : _Music for a While / Ô Solitude_.
Pas seulement cet album d'ailleurs (mais c'est un album mythique) : il y a aussi toutes les pièces pour luth de Dowland, toujours par Alfred Deller.

J'essaierai de trouver le Bach.


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2006)

Là

DM et *I Feel Loved (Boyscout's Lost In Metropolis mix)* 

Monomanie matinale


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2006)

les house of love :days run away... :style:


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2006)

sibelius


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là
> 
> DM et *I Feel Loved (Boyscout's Lost In Metropolis mix)*
> 
> Monomanie matinale



Ecoute donc  *The Undertones* c'est efficace  pour  la "monomanie"


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2006)

Alors là j'ai plus de doutes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Alors là j'ai plus de doutes !!!



Comme le port-salu, c'est écrit dessus (en fait dedans)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Mars 2006)

Tout frais l'album...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

Tres bien pour le reveil du matin...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2006)

Un coup de Miossec le Brestois ! "1964" quel talent....:king:
d'ailleurs un nouvel album très prochainement ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *The rain* et *Strange attitude* de Benjamin Diamond sur _Strange attitude_
> 
> *Geezer's Need Excitement *de The Streets sur _Original Pirate Material_






cet album est fabuleux....
et le second est tout aussi excellet....




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah, le cas The Streets !*
> je n'ai découvert que sur le tard le hip hop de Mike Skinner qui nous offre un large éventail de mélodies  sensibles sur lesquels il pose son flow de gamin effronté, bien particulier, à l'arrache. On sort largement des sentiers battus stéréotypés du rap.
> 
> Mais pour moi, LE titre de l'album, poignant, hit en puissance est celui qui termine l'album, en apothéose : Stay Positive (à croire qu'il s'adresse à moi même en personne).
> ...




mon truc, c'est plus le "let"s pushing forward"....et surtout la version live qui se trouve sur le "a grand don't come"......

trop fort ces anglais....


----------



## sofiping (15 Mars 2006)

merci les gars .... 


je fais de grands progrés en éléctro et autres rap .... Celui de The Street est exellent , trés riche , j'adore ... et cet accent anglais , ça change du ricain :love:


----------



## fedo (15 Mars 2006)

niveau rap, un truc très bon c'est Sage Francis:





américain mais autrement plus inspiré.


----------



## Korzibsky (15 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Deller dans Bach, non, mais ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ben tiens, je l'écoutais justement ce matin !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (15 Mars 2006)

Liv Lov :love:


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2006)

Podcast Coldcut #1


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

En ce moment j'écoute ce Monsieur :


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2006)

suite au post de DocEvil et aux impressionantes réponses qu'on peut y lire, je suis passé à ça

*Concerto No. 1 in F BWV 1046*, *Concerto No. 2 in F BWV 1047*, *Concerto No. 3 in G BWV 1048* de  Jean-Sébastien Bach sur _Bach - The Brandenburg Concertos Nos 1,2, & 3_


Edit: pour les puristes: les interprètes, y'a juste noté _Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields_ dans mes fichiers aac, je n'ai pas la galette sous la main pour vous en dire plus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> suite au post de DocEvil et aux impressionantes réponses qu'on peut y lire, je suis passé à ça
> 
> *Concerto No. 1 in F BMV 1046*, *Concerto No. 2 in F BWV 1047*, *Concerto No. 3 in G BWV 1048* de  Jean-Sébastien Bach sur _Bach - The Brandenburg Concertos Nos 1,2, & 3_



j'aurai parié sur cela


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Deller dans Bach, non, mais ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Solitude :love: :love: :love: :love:  Deller un jour, Deller toujours. L'année dernière on fêtait les 25 ans de sa disparition.... Déjà. Mais ses interprétations n'ont pas pris une ride. Magique.
 

Bon pour changer du tout au tout (encore que) en ce moment c'est çà que j'écoute :






la voix sensuelle de Sabina Sciuba :love: , qui chante en 4 langues, dont un remarquable : "Die Gedanken sind frei", d'après un vieux poème de révolte allemand.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

The moon is down sur






by EITS


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Edit: pour les puristes: les interprètes, y'a juste noté _Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields_ dans mes fichiers aac, je n'ai pas la galette sous la main pour vous en dire plus



tres certainement dirige par Mr Neville Marriner


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mars 2006)

Là, c'est *Dirtydiamonds*, volume 2. Conseillé par un habitué de ce fil... étonnant. On en reparle dans quelques écoutes, mais c'est pour l'instant de très bonne augure. 

Et juste avant c'était ça : 





C'est le 4ème album de l'OUvroir de MUsique POtentiel, inspiré bien sûr par les pratiques de l'OULIPO. 
Kid Loco s'y colle pour celui-ci, et on a le droit à UN morceau de 42' excellent. Je vous en reparle aussi très bientôt, mais là je suis un peu charette.


----------



## macarel (15 Mars 2006)

un peu de disco pour rire: Rose Royce 'Car wash"" suivi par Earth Wind and Fire "Let's groove Tonight" :love: 
Après je vais mettre Jeff Beck avec Rod Steward  "Blues de Luxe", (étrange combinaison) ensuite une nostalgique Marianne Faithfull "Broken English": verrsion life


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai parié sur cela




la copine a Raffarin...


----------



## Freelancer (15 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là
> 
> DM et *I Feel Loved (Boyscout's Lost In Metropolis mix)*
> 
> Monomanie matinale


Je n'ai pas réussi à me decider: soit ce bootleg est le meilleur remix de Depeche Mode depuis 1986 ou alors c'est de la daube


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas réussi à me decider: soit ce bootleg est le meilleur remix de Depeche Mode depuis 1986 ou alors c'est de la daube


C'est la meilleure daube depuis 1986.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2006)

live Post Bjork...


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Une BO pour moi :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Une BO pour moi :love:



salut imimi! 
elle est belle hein cette BO,je l'ai ainsi que le film vu au moins 5 fois...


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Sydney
J'ai honte mais j'ai rien compris au film...
J'l'ai trouvé très beau mais j'ai rien compris :rateau: :rose: :rose: 
En tout cas la BO elle est superbe :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Sydney
> J'ai honte mais j'ai rien compris au film...
> J'l'ai trouvé très beau mais j'ai rien compris :rateau: :rose: :rose:
> En tout cas la BO elle est superbe :love:



ce sont les histoires d'amours d'un écrivain de SF dans les années 60 ,il n'y a pas plus simple.


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les histoires d'amours d'un écrivain de SF dans les années 60 ,*il n'y a pas plus simple*.


 J'pense le revoir dans pas long, alors si j'ai toujours rien compris j'te ferais signe pour une ch'tite explication


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai parié sur cela
> (...)



C'est qui la dame ?   :rose: 

Pour Jean Sébastien, c'est quand même mon 15e artiste le plus écouté sur last.fm. Et à part ça je ne sais comment prendre cette phrase  
_Tu m'expliqueras à ton retour _


Bon pour me remettre de ma nuit blanche et avant de ressortir ce soir, je me fais une incursion dans du pudding de la pop anglais, une merveille, *Last Christmas (Pudding mix)* de Wham! sur _The final_ avant Jondi & Spesh cuvée Noël 05 :love:



			
				Track List December 2005 a dit:
			
		

> 1. Chocolate Puma - A Star Is Born  [Jark Prongo]
> 2. DJ Loutka - Fourth  [Soulstice]
> 3. Plastique Vision - Between Frames [Acute]
> 4. Demi - Gearbox (16 Bit Lolitas Remix) [Deeper Substance]
> ...












Edit:


			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas réussi à me decider: soit ce bootleg est le meilleur remix de Depeche Mode depuis 1986 ou alors c'est de la daube



Je pense que tu peux en faire une version encore meilleure


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Edit: pour les puristes: les interprètes, y'a juste noté _Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields_ dans mes fichiers aac, je n'ai pas la galette sous la main pour vous en dire plus




forcément dirigé par Sir Neville Marriner ! 

pour comparer je te prêterais mes Cds version 78tours coucou: DocEvil!) des Brandebourgeois façon Musica Antiqua de Köln où tu peux apercevoir des courses façon Speedy Gonzales Vs Roadrunner entre ce cher Reinhardt Goebel et le cabotin Andreas Staïer... 

(nota quand même : la sequenza est brillament (a)-mené dans le 5ème brandebourgeois Bwv1050 par le gentil Andreas)

sinon, aujourd'hui Pierre Hantaï et la suite BWV914, un jeu relativement profond et inventif, un beau timbre de claveçin (il a pourtant changé depuis son passage chez Mirare, j'aime bien le timbre aiguillé de cette copie de Ruckers) et un joli sens du pathos qui s'immisce avec bonheur dans le tempo de la fuge finale.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mars 2006)

reverie ,calme :la plage 3 du 1er disque .
le piano méditatif de Keith ,la contrebasse de Gary...les frôlements de Jack sur les futs et les cymbales...
et ce ne sont pas des standards ,sur ce disque ...non  

ALWAYS LET ME GO ,Tokyo 2002


----------



## Burzum (16 Mars 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2006)

*Si tu aimes Kittin*
alors rue toi littéralement sur l'album de The Hacker "Rêves mécaniques" et sur "First Album" le projet commun de Miss Kittin&The Hacker. Ca arrache le dance floor.

I Com m'a par contre laissé sur ma faim. De bons morceaux certes mais j'attendais mieux. On sent clairement par contre une proximité avec les Chicks On Speed, la Miss intervient d'ailleurs pour un featuring sur leur album 99¢.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2006)

Là, c'est *Le chant des hommes* par _TTC_ sur l'album "Bâtards Sensibles" (sic!) sur le label Bid Dada. Un HipHop au son absolument fabuleux (tant que l'on n'écoute pas trop les paroles, qui pourrait faire rougir Sonnyboy). Mais quel son! On les entends d'ailleurs sur le Podcast1 ou 2 de Coldcut. 
Sinon, hier je vous ai parlé de ça. Quelqu'un ici à une idée de ce que valent les 3 premiers?

Je vais faire suivre ça d'une version de *Stella by Starlight* par Arni Egisson... :love: Pour calmer le jeu.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2006)

moi c'est bjork que j'aime :love:... surtout dans sa petite robe jaune fluo et pieds nus , jambes nues du live mtv pas branché  :bave: :slurp:


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est *Le chant des hommes* par _TTC_ sur l'album "Bâtards Sensibles" (sic!) sur le label *Bid Dada*. Un HipHop au son absolument fabuleux (tant que l'on n'écoute pas trop les paroles, qui pourrait faire rougir Sonnyboy). Mais quel son! On les entends d'ailleurs sur le Podcast1 ou 2 de Coldcut.
> Sinon, hier je vous ai parlé de ça. Quelqu'un ici à une idée de ce que valent les 3 premiers?
> 
> Je vais faire suivre ça d'une version de *Stella by Starlight* par Arni Egisson... :love: Pour calmer le jeu.



Arf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai découvert cet album sur scène, avant sa sortie, ce fut donc une surprise, mais force est d'avouer que des titres comme _"Dans le club"_* ne peuvent que porter le public. 

Cela dit, sur l'ensemble de l'album, j'ai un peu de mal à suivre, l'évolution est peut être trop marquér par rapport à _"Ceci n'est pas un disque"_, pour mes oreilles provinciales.

*A écouter aussi mais je ne sais où : _Game Over 2099_


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Mr Brightside, mummmm !!!


----------



## lumai (16 Mars 2006)

Là je suis en train de découvrir Explosions In the Sky :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai écouté ça :






Et maintenant c'est ça :






Et ben c'est pas mal! Par contre, ce que c'est, je ne sais pas. La base de données CDDB me donne soit du HipHop, soit de la Pop... mais ce n'est ni l'un, ni l'autre. Ce sont des remixes/reprises, assez étonnantes pour la plupart, pas toujours facile à reconnaître (quand on connaît les originaux).

Bref, c'est un truc de plus que j'ai trouvé après être passé sur ce fil...  J'adore. 

Ah oui, et puis avant, c'était *Cube* par _Le peuple de l'herbe_ Toujours aussi génial


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2006)

l'objet du désir :love:


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2006)

Mais on lui donnerais huit ans là..


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2006)

Je suis parti pour le DJ Set de Spech cet automne, @ Qoöl. 4h 51, je vais voir ce que ça donne. Tranquille pour l'instant, parfait pour une before sur la terrasse au soleil, en été, dans le Sud, ça sent l'apéritif

Spesh sur *5 Hour Set At Qoöl* sur la page Internet de J&S ou sur son weblog directement (là-bas, y'a des vids aussi + 1 set sur Kiss 100 FM London)


Pour Miss Kittin, je trouve que _I Com_ est le meilleur album électronique de 2004, je l'adore


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Mars 2006)




----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> l'objet du désir :love:




euh... t'as qu'à faire un projet de films artistiques expérimentaux autour d'un muscle rétenseur des testicules, ça lui plait bien ! 

Arto aussi aime bien...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> l'objet du désir :love:



je l'ai enregistré cette video ,sur K7 ,mais j'ai plus de scope ...depuis que je suis passé a DVDR...
faudrait que je me rachete un scope ,j'ai tellement de K7 ...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

Là c'est


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2006)

Elle a l'air toute petite sur cette photo.

À part ça, de mon côté c'est investigation Ruby On Rails tout en écoutant *Nick Warren* "Shanghai - Global Underground #028". Double album sympathique (en plus sur iTMS ils ont la bonne idée de proposer les deux 'disques' morceaux par morceaux ET sous forme d'un grand mix ininterrompu pour chacun).


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Elle a l'air toute petite sur cette photo.




elle est petite...


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est



Le _Cercle_ encore ?   


Pardon, je sors, de toute façon j'en ai encore pour 1h54 du dernier cité  je devrai partir vers les barricades avant de toute façon


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, je sors, de toute façon j'en ai encore pour 1h54 du dernier cité  je devrai partir vers les barricades avant de toute façon




Oui tu verras elles sont d'un beau gris métallisé, presque brossé ... Tu seras pas dépaysé !  

On enchaîne avec


----------



## JulesB (16 Mars 2006)

je viens de (re)découvrir le* Rock Bottom* de Robert Wyatt (entre autre batteur de "Soft Machine")...
une merveille, un disque pionnier à la fois du rock, du jazz et de la musique prog', des ambiences qui vous retournent les tripes... pitain c'est bon !!!!


----------



## Burzum (16 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu aimes Kittin*
> alors rue toi littéralement sur l'album de The Hacker "Rêves mécaniques" et sur "First Album" le projet commun de Miss Kittin&The Hacker. Ca arrache le dance floor.



Le live at Sonar est très bon également.








			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> l'objet du désir :love:



Mon ami !!! :love:


----------



## Burzum (16 Mars 2006)

Sinon là c'est :


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mars 2006)

un ptit dossier de 14 images ?  ....


----------



## yvos (16 Mars 2006)

je continue ma découverte du groupe Film School, avec cet EP sortie il ya deux ans


----------



## Burzum (16 Mars 2006)




----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2006)

comme dirais fabfab  j'écoute un truc qui n'est pas encore sorti... et je peux dire que c'est un très bon cru :love:....A suivre   .... :king: :style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2006)

Cloué au lit...


----------



## macarel (17 Mars 2006)

:hosto: ??, :sick: ??
:sleep: + Eno "Ambient"=


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2006)

*LE dernier Opus des Beasties Boys*
Les trois gars de Brooklyn se sont fait attendre pour nous le pondre celui-là. 6 ans se sont écoulés depuis Hello Nasty. 
Que penser de cet album ? Certes moins mythique que "Licenced to Ill", "Check your head" ou "Ill Communcation" ça reste du Beastie, un style inimitable !

Oui, certes, j'écoute un tantinet plus de hip hop qu'à l'accoutumée. On peut trouver dans ce genre musical des choses très intéressantes, une fois qu'on a mis de côté les gros bras, les chaines en or et les filles à poil sur les bagnoles...

Let's smurf !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *LE dernier Opus des Beasties Boys*
> Les trois gars de Brooklyn se sont fait attendre pour nous le pondre celui-là. 6 ans se sont écoulés depuis Hello Nasty.
> Que penser de cet album ? Certes moins mythique que "Licenced to Ill", "Check your head" ou "Ill Communcation" ça reste du Beastie, un style inimitable !
> 
> ...



Non mais t'es fou!!! 

Bon album ceci dit.






ça aussi, c'est pas mal.


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

Je n'avais pas envie d'electronique ce matin.

"les paradoxes de Placebo : un rythme obsédant et une mélodie très pop, une voix nasillarde et une production léchée, un contenant idéalement formaté pour la radio et un contenu trop complexe pour le grand public"






:style:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Mars 2006)




----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

Toujours dans la guitare furieuse & aérienne ... Electrelane avec Axes


----------



## sofiping (17 Mars 2006)

y' a des moments ou on est tellement plombé qu'on a besoin de quelque chose d'ultra light !!!
ça chante dans la cuisine , dans les escaliers ... partout ... et ça marche plus , ça tricotte des pinglots :love:  !!!  

*Ca vaut mieux que d'attrapper la scarlatine*
{Refrain:}
Ça vaut mieux que d'attraper la scarlatine
Ça vaut mieux que d'avlaer d'la mort aux rats
Ça vaut mieux que d'sucer d'la naphtaline
Ça vaut mieux que d'faire le zouav' au Pont d'l'Alma

1 - Nous avons plutôt tendance
A prendre la vie tristement
Et dans bien des circonstances
On s'affol' inutilement
Qu'ell' que soit notre malchance
Dites-vous que ce n'est rien
Tout ça n'a pas d'importance
Car si on réfléchit bien

{Refrain}

2 - Dans l'métro quand il y a foule
On n'sait pas où s'accrocher
Et tandis que le train roule
On ne fait que trébucher
L'autre jour quelqu'un s'exclame
Mais vous m'attrapez les seins
J'lui ai répondu "Madame,
Y a pas d'quoi fair' ce potin :

{Refrain}

3 - Un vieil ami d'Angoulème
M'avait invité chez lui
Sa maison est du quinzième
C'est vieux mais c'est très gentil
Admirant ces jolies choses
Je lui demandais soudain
Où sont donc les water choses
Il me dit chez le voisin

{Refrain}

4 - L'autre soir au concert Colonne
Eclata un grand scandal'
Il y avait un trombone
Qui ne semblait pas normal
Le chef d'une voix rageuse
Lui dit "Nous jouons Tannhauser
Et vous, vous jouez Sambre et Meuse"
L'autre répond : " Kek ça peut faire "

{Refrain}

5 - Comme on parlait de supplices
Dans un salon très côté
Quelqu'un dit aux il's Maurice
J'ai vu des gens ampalés
Chacun dit c'est sanguinaire
Mais un jeune homme ravi
S'écria ; "et prout' ma chère
Si vous voulez mon avis"

{Refrain}

6 - L'autre jour un vieux satyre
Devait êtr' guillotiné
Pour avoir c'est triste à dire
Violé un garçon boucher
Avant qu'on lui coup' la tête
Le bourreau sans s'affoler
Lui offrit un' cigarette
Et lui dit pour l'consoler :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2006)

Tiens, je viens de voir que Goldman est dispo sur l'ITMS. Une idée du pourquoi de son revirement? Il a toujours refusé... 

_Delinquent Habits_, *Merry go round*


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> Tiens, je viens de voir que Goldman est dispo sur l'ITMS. Une idée du pourquoi de son revirement? Il a toujours refusé...



plus de marge sur un CD ou un DVD.







pour toi ça, ed the head, cinematic oechestra, album every day.
y a pas mal de morceaux qui passent dans "les experts".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> plus de marge sur un CD ou un DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pa pourquoi pour moi, mais d'accord.


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

> Je ne sais pa pourquoi pour moi, mais d'accord.



si tu aimes jagga jazzist, tu devrais apprécier.


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

Lightning Bolt ...
C'est marrant mes collegues de bureau ne semblent pas apprecier ....


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

>



Soon I discovered that this rock thing was true
Jerry Lee Lewis was the Devil
Jesus was an architect previous to his career as a prophet
All of a sudden, I found myself in love with the world
So there was only one thing that I could do
Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2006)

je vois que certains connaissent leurs classiques .
et aller hop un peti coup de 





psalm 69 par Ministry.
le plus grand groupe anti-bush du texas


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

Voilà un groupe qui a su transcender sa musique et la rendre de plus en plus interessante au fil des parutions! LIARS - Drums Not Dead






:style:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2006)

courez l'acheter !!!! :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mars 2006)

j'ai reçu Boulez ,domaine musical....
le CD1 du coffret C Stravinsky,mais des oeuvres peu connues...
j'en suis au CD2 :la nuit transfigurée ,Schönberg et des oeuvres pour orchestre de Webern...(l'école de Vienne quoi) ...


----------



## nobuane (17 Mars 2006)

moi en ce moment c'est plutôt électro... :

The squids:





et AGK





Sinon le matin rien ne vaut:





et surtout Deftones: c'est un groupe a voir absolument en live pour leur qualité inégalé.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2006)

Le nouvel album des BURNING HEADS 






Toujours aussi speed et mélodieux :love:


----------



## Burzum (17 Mars 2006)




----------



## Burzum (17 Mars 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2006)

*Un commentaire*
est-il franchement utile ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2006)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> je viens de (re)découvrir le* Rock Bottom* de Robert Wyatt (entre autre batteur de "Soft Machine")...
> une merveille, un disque pionnier à la fois du rock, du jazz et de la musique prog', des ambiences qui vous retournent les tripes... pitain c'est bon !!!!



tiens un ami d'un de mes guitaristes préférés...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mars 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

>




c'est le dernier ?  :love:   c'est rigolo, je les aient photohraphiés ce soir !!! 
ils fesaient la première partie de Robert Plant .... c'est formidable !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2006)

*Je ne les ai pas revus*
depuis la sortie de leur nouvel album mais Orange Blossom doit être un des groupes que j'ai le plus vu en concert. À chaque fois s'en est dégagée une impression formidable. Une musique qui vous emporte loin, très loin...

C'est d'ailleurs en allant à des concerts que j'ai appris à siffler avec les doigts pour demander des rappels.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mars 2006)

oué je te comprend  !!!  c'est génial !!!!  :love:.....


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2006)

*Requiem for a hit* de Miss Kittin sur _i Com_.

Et DM *i feel loved*

particulièrement ce soir


----------



## Burzum (18 Mars 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2006)

*Pour pondre des pochettes très laides*
Aucun doute, les Chicks On Speed en connaissent un rayon.

Maintenant, pour ce qui est de leur musique, c'est électro, c'est pop, avec quelques zestes de punk rock, c'est enjoué, ça bouge. Un tantinet d'insolence, de l'originalité, électroclash quoi.
Tout va bien, on s'emmerde pas les oreilles.


----------



## mado (18 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est le dernier ?  :love:   c'est rigolo, je les aient photohraphiés ce soir !!!
> ils fesaient la première partie de Robert Plant .... c'est formidable !!!



Seront Le 27 à Montpellier d'ailleurs


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2006)

_I love her all the time_






:style: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

avec ces news xp j'aurais mis dirty boot


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mars 2006)

Tiens, ce matin je reécoute le premier Album de *No Doubt*, _No Doubt_ en 1992. 

Un bon petit Ska Rock plein de vie et de bonne humeur.


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2006)

aller un peu de japonaises aux LSD:





Ex Girls, album back to mono kero.
encore et toujours le label Ipecac


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avec ces news xp j'aurais mis dirty boot



c'est parti 

cela dit, Society is a hole, ça me paraît assez adapté aux temps actuel


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mars 2006)

No comment.


----------



## richard-deux (18 Mars 2006)

Dans quelques minutes *Wendy McNeil* sur fabchannel.com.


----------



## Burzum (18 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (18 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est parti
> 
> cela dit, Society is a hole, ça me paraît assez adapté aux temps actuel



Sm et toi vous êtes au top


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mars 2006)

Dream On d'*Aerosmith*.:love:


----------



## Freelancer (18 Mars 2006)

Morrissey. 
Ice  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (18 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Morrissey.
> Ice  :love:




héhéhéhéhéhéhé :love:


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2006)

Incroyable, j'ai vu du Cabaret Voltaire dans ces pages ... C'est pas bien souvent que ça arrive !
Pour un début d'après-midi en douceur : *Nick Warren* : Shanghai (GU #028)
C'est cool.


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Mars 2006)

La reprise de "Hurt" de Nine Inch Nails par Johnny Cash...

Déchirant...

et en vidéo c'est pire encore.


----------



## Burzum (18 Mars 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2006)

Pour continuer la Saint Patoch' et en mémoire de ce soir merveilleux soir de 1986, où nous avions réduit le Théatre du Moulin, à Marseille, à l'état de ruine fumante ; Je vais me repasser "Rhum, sodomy and the lash" des pogues... :love:


----------



## macarel (18 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai été voir Ana Popovic hier soir, pas déçu du voyage:love: :love: 
Elle a une façon de jouer de la guitare comme je n'avais pas encore vu, comment dire  même dans les parties les plus Blues/Rock, comme dans les parties les plus intimistes (les meilleurs d'ailleurs) elle (comme disait le copain avec qui j'étais) ne joue pas, elle caresse ses cordes.
Question style, Steve Ray/Trower/Hendrix ne sont pas loin, mais en beaucoup plus féminèn.
Une reprise de Steely Dan (Beach Blues) façon funky/groovy(?) excellent.
Coté "Blues bateau", peutêtre, mais alors genre Phocea, (grace, beauté, fluide)
Je vous la recommande vivement (live, c'est mieux)
Ah oui, avant d'oublier, sa présence scenique est disons, à te faire tourner la tête:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## gilol (18 Mars 2006)

En ce moment j'écoute AFO percussions  .


 Je sais bien que personne connait mais bon tant pis je le dit quand même.....


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment j'écoute AFO percussions  .
> 
> 
> Je sais bien que personne connait mais bon tant pis je le dit quand même.....




Si tu avais un lien ?


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne les ai pas revus*
> depuis la sortie de leur nouvel album mais Orange Blossom doit être un des groupes que j'ai le plus vu en concert. À chaque fois s'en est dégagée une impression formidable. Une musique qui vous emporte loin, très loin...
> C'est d'ailleurs en allant à des concerts que j'ai appris à siffler avec les doigts pour demander des rappels.



Malheureusement je ne pourrai pas aller les voir à Paris, un autre concert où je suis invité le même soir, en sachant que je vais peut-être de toute façon devoir tout annuler et me retrouver à Genf pour affaires 
Je regrette vraiment

Là *Off the wall (Junior Vasquez remix)* de Michael Jackson sur _Off the wall remixes_ suivi de _GusGus_ avec *Anthem* sur _GusGus vs T-World_

Junior Vasquez aurait pu s'abstenir avec celui-là, il est loin d'arriver à la hauteur de l'original :hein: 

Sinon après...  Orange Blossom avec _Everything must change et_ _Orange Blossom_
 ne me demandez pas pourquoi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Là *Off the wall (Junior Vasquez remix)* de Michael Jackson sur _Off the wall remixes_ suivi de _GusGus_ avec *Anthem* sur _GusGus vs T-World_
> 
> ...






Là, un truc vraiment bizarre : *Jazz Tribute to Deep Purple*  par Air jazz Quartet.


----------



## Freelancer (18 Mars 2006)

Si j'étais en train d'écouter le dernier album de *Morrissey*, _Ringleader of the Tormentors_, je dirais que c'est un bon album, au son plus brut et moins travaillé que _You are the Quarry_, et que le nombre d'écoutes de _I Will See You In Far Off Places_ et _You Have Killed Me_ risque d'atteindre des sommets. Je dirais également qu'il parle de ses démons habituels, la mort, le sexe, la religion et les petits mecs de la rue. Et qu'il me touche dans son rôle d'idole vieillissante.


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais en train d'écouter le dernier album de *Morrissey*, _Ringleader of the Tormentors_, je dirais que c'est un bon album, au son plus brut et moins travaillé que _You are the Quarry_, et que le nombre d'écoutes de _I Will See You In Far Off Places_ et _You Have Killed Me_ risque d'atteindre des sommets. Je dirais également qu'il parle de ses démons habituels, la mort, le sexe, la religion et les petits mecs de la rue. Et qu'il me touche dans son rôle d'idole vieillissante.




quelle grande folle tu fais quand même...  

_Momo fait partie des stars que tu as eu l'occasion d'approcher ?_


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2006)

Encore et toujours le dernier Dominique A... ceux qui l'ont vu et entendu coucou: toi ô mon ami parisien des alpes* ) à l'occasion de la sortie en solo live connaissent le bonheur de l'horizon s'approchant... _et nous nous vîmes dix-mille guitares en arrivant au port..._


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2006)

*ne veut pas dire "crêtin parisien des alpes"... le parisien serait pléonasme en ce cas...


----------



## Freelancer (18 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> quelle grande folle tu fais quand même...


Je ne suis pas si grand...


			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Momo fait partie des stars que tu as l'occasion d'approcher ?_


Devant Morrissey, je me mettrais à genoux pour prier   

edit: alem edit, freelancer edit et marcel edith également


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

ca fait toujours plaisir...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> edit: alem edit, freelancer edit et marcel edith également




edith : en marcel on ne m'appelle quand même pas édith... 

ps : j'aime beaucoup ta signature !


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> edith : en marcel on ne m'appelle quand même pas édith...
> 
> ps : j'aime beaucoup ta signature !




et je préfère quand même être en édith qu'en marcel...  

je me lêve tôt demain... je crois que je vais aller me coucher maintenant !


----------



## Burzum (19 Mars 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

Vous marrez pas, mais ce matin j'écoute pour la première fois l'album _Homework_ des *DaftPunk*... Je suis un peu déçu quand même...


Donc, je me rabats sur les Mixtapes fantastatiques faites par le gars qui anime cet audioblog. 


Bon dimanche...


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2006)

Je suis allé voir : le type a mis un morceau de Elephant's Memory dans le deuxième mix en partant du haut !!! Elephant's Memory, c'est mon premier album (en '72/'73 je crois) !
Je vais écouter


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé voir : le type a mis un morceau de Elephant's Memory dans le deuxième mix en partant du haut !!! Elephant's Memory, c'est mon premier album (en '72/'73 je crois) !
> Je vais écouter



Le type, c'est un vendeur de disques, qui est parfois assez drôle en plus.  
Son audioblog est bien, mais parfois assez hermétique.
 En revanche, ses mixtapes sont vraiment très sympa à écouter et font découvrir plein de choses...
Je ne connais pas Elephant's memory... 


Maintenant :
*Expectations*, _Keith Jarrett_.


----------



## Burzum (19 Mars 2006)




----------



## teo (19 Mars 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ca fait toujours plaisir...





ben là très dimanche _matin_ : *Crispy Bacon*, ça sent bon le brunch, ou une éventuelle fin de nuit chez des potes et les gens à voir dans l'après-midi, si on dormait toujours pas, fumer des clopes fatigué mais sans avoir envie de dormir, écouter Garnier et rire en se regardant trop naze quand même pour rebouger  C'est un faux morceau speed, ciselé dans le brut, bruits parasites, énervement des sens, la tête qui part ailleurs, à l'envers.


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas Elephant's memory...


Je crois que tu ne manques pas grand-chose


----------



## Burzum (19 Mars 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu ne manques pas grand-chose


Et ces Mixtape???

_Amon Tobin_, *Super modified*.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)

Orange Blossom :love: en boucle... héhéhéhéhé


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et ces Mixtape???
> 
> _Amon Tobin_, *Super modified*.


 Je télécharge ... et j'écouterai sur l'iPod demain 

Amon Tobin :


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

En boucle :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)

un suicide en vue ? fais pas le con


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un suicide en vue ? fais pas le con





C a moi que tu parles ?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)

yes !  ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> yes !  ...




Oh ! Non , loin de moi cette idée .Simplement , c une des oeuvres classiques que je pourrai écouter toute la journée , je m'en lasserai pas :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)

t'es courageux !!! moi je trouve ça tellement triste...je vois la fin de Mozart proche...ca me touche...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'es courageux !!! moi je trouve ça tellement triste...je vois la fin de Mozart proche...ca me touche...




Traduis les textes , tu verras c'est magnifique :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)

oué c'est magnifique comme tout ce que fait Mozart...tu vois j'en parle même au présent  ..


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2006)

DJ VADIM, USSR:life from the other side


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

The Gumbo Variations, 16" et des poussières de bonheur sur *Hot Rats* de _Franck Zappa_.


----------



## Burzum (19 Mars 2006)




----------



## teo (19 Mars 2006)

Paul Oakenfolds _Goa Mix_
Originally broadcast on _Radio One Essential Mix_, Sunday 18/12/94


j'en connais un qui va se marrer mais je m'en fous  

_Si quelqu'un a le double CD je lui rachète volontiers..._

Edit


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)

Belle & sebastian :love: plein de titres


----------



## FANREM (19 Mars 2006)

Wolfmother : Dimension 
the Strokes : Heart in a cage (Ils remontent dans mon estime avec leur dernier opus) 
We are scientists : It's a hit 
Panic! at the disco : I write sins not tragedies 
Editors : Munich 
the Drones : Shark Fin Blues (mon morceau préféré du moment, je l'ecoute 3 x/j et pour ne rien gacher, la bassiste est canon)  Vous allez etre gates,profitez en :
http://www.thedrones.com.au/content/hm_video_sfb.html 
Arcade Fire : Tunnels (je ne sais pas pourquoi mais sur la durée, je commence a me lasser du groupe) 
the Racounters (j'en aii deja parlé)


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

> Wolfmother : Dimension
> the Drones : Shark Fin Blues
> Arcade Fire



 oui c'est bon tout ça.
arcade fire il y a un contraste dans l'album entre certains titres quasi exceptionnels (genre les 2 derniers + la 4) et certains plus fades. l'EP précedent l'album ne présente que peu d'intérêt à mon goût.

dans le registre canadien mais peu connu, below the sea:




avec un un album au titre ouelbecquien: _Les Arbres Dépayseront Davantage_
c'est genre Gospeed You Black Emperor et autres Constellation


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2006)

pour ceux et celles qui auraient vu la vie aquatique.....


juste avant l'attaque des pirates...Seu Jorge joue space Odity de Bowie...
bien sur, cette version n'est pas sur la bande originale du film...
mais bon, si quelqu'un a une info, merci, je suis preneur...
j'adore Seu JOrge repprenant Bowie...
j'echange meme contre une version de Palaprat...en francais...qui est en ma possession...


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2006)

Après Oakenfold, dans le même genre, j'ai eu *Live at Creamfields, Liverpool, Essential Mix 2002* et là maintenant *Live at Creamfields, Essential Mix 1999*

ça passe bien pour les vols de nuit :rateau:  :love:


----------



## macarel (20 Mars 2006)

J'écoute là Ana Popovic, encore sous le choc de vendredi soir:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mars 2006)

En ce moment:








:love:


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2006)

En ce moment  :

Camille - Le fil

Sympa


----------



## macarel (20 Mars 2006)

Bon, on change n peu de régistre: Calexico "A Feast of Wire"


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2006)




----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## jeep2nine (20 Mars 2006)

Là, tout de suite


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2006)

Alors Gainsbourg revisité c'est comment ?

*Reason to believe* de Ugress sur _leur site_.   Enfin à l'époque, il n'y est plus maintenant (mais y'en a d'autres quand même  ) :love: 

*Inspiration* de Ur 3000 sur _Excess Luggage 005 (Mix BBC Radio 1's Annie on One)_

*Circuit Breaker* de Röyksopp sur _The Understanding_ :love:

*If feat. Charlotte Gainsbourg* de Etienne Daho sur _Réévolution_ :love: 

*Teenage kicks* de The Undertones sur _Classic Tracks_ :love:


----------



## jeep2nine (20 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Alors Gainsbourg revisité c'est comment ?


C'est drôlement bien  
J'aime tout, à part peut-être le dernier morceau de Carla Bruni  
mon préféré, c'est "Just A Man With A Job" de The Rakes : une version sympa du Poinçonneur des Lilas


----------



## Melounette (20 Mars 2006)

En v'là un sujet qu'il bon.\o/Boudiou quel mine ! 
Bon bin, en ce moment, j'ai du mal à décoller de ça :




C'est du bon rock pour tout péter chez soi. Ca déchire et ça file une de ces pêches. 
John Garcia si tu as un Mac et tu viens par ici : I want to **** you like an animal !\o/Ramène Trent Reznor aussi.\o/


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> En v'là un sujet qu'il bon.\o/Boudiou quel mine !
> Bon bin, en ce moment, j'ai du mal à décoller de ça :
> 
> 
> ...


très grand album de stoner, le live sorti récemment est excellent aussi.:love:
mon titre préféré c'est celui avec rollins.:love:


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2006)

Teddybears Sthlm et _Fresh!_ :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Teddybears Sthlm et _Fresh!_ :love:



olééé !  :love:


----------



## Burzum (20 Mars 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

Tiens Burzum, j'ai pensé à toi.






ILLDISPOSED, si tu connais pas, ça vaut le coup


----------



## Burzum (20 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Burzum, j'ai pensé à toi.
> 
> ILLDISPOSED, si tu connais pas, ça vaut le coup



Oui je connais, mais je n'ai qu'un seul de leurs albums, celui-ci :






Pas mal, sans plus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Oui je connais, mais je n'ai qu'un seul de leurs albums
> Pas mal, sans plus.



Ah oui en effet.
Tape dans du plus récent, c'est de l'oeuvre de jeunesse ça.


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2006)

ça m'a l'air plutôt sympa vos skeud...bande de punaises


----------



## Burzum (20 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui en effet.
> Tape dans du plus récent, c'est de l'oeuvre de jeunesse ça.



Ok, je vais y jeter une oreille à l'occasion.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Mars 2006)

Petit spleen aujourd'hui ....

Alors on s'écoute un PASSION FODDER "Love Waltzes and Anarchy"


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2006)

j'exhume ce truk..un bon petit groupe defunt, mais qui balançait pas mal..







:love:


----------



## fedo (20 Mars 2006)

pop pop pop.......pop pop pop 
c'était les paroles de sloy mais j'aime bien.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Teddybears Sthlm et _Fresh!_ :love:




*Ultime !*
electrodiscopunkacidpoprock powered !



:love:


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> pop pop pop.......pop pop pop
> c'était les paroles de sloy mais j'aime bien.



j'ai quelques souvenirs de concert apocalyptiques...c'était boooooooon


----------



## Burzum (20 Mars 2006)




----------



## piro (20 Mars 2006)

Pour le moment 
Les p'tites qui piaffent.
c'est à découvrir .


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mars 2006)

Ma petite sélection du moment:

*Pet Shop Boys*: _I'm with Stupid_, le single qui devrait sortir le 8 mai. Produit par *Trevor Horn* (qui a produit *Frankie Goes to Hollywood*, *Lisa Stansfield*, *Grace Jones*, *Art of Noise*). Bonne prod, chanson un peu faiblarde pour un premier extrait d'album.

*The Tams*: _Be Young, Be Foolish, Be Happy_. De la soul très optimiste. Deux minutes pêchues comme c'est pas permis.

*Agnès Jaoui*: _Fado do retorno_. Je n'ai pas acccroché sur l'album. Par contre ce fado... Elle a une voix faite pour chanter le fado.

*Morrissey*: _On the Streets I Ran_ (Alèm, pas de commentaire s'il te plaît   )

*Nina Simone*: _Baltimore_.

*Sir Mix-a-lot*: _Baby Got Back_. Rap du début des années 80. Des boîtes à rythmes, un texte ultra salace... j'adore 

*Thomas Newman*: _Theme from Six Feet Under_.

*Iggy Pop*: _I'm Bored_.

*U2*: _Numb_. Extrait d'un des deux albums de U2 que j'écoute, _Achtung Baby_ et _Zooropa_. les deux albums qui ne sonnent pas comme du U2 en fait.
J'adore les vocaux de *Bono* en arrière plan qui feule comme une tigresse pendant la saison des amours :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

commentaire d'alèm : tiens, j'ai pensé à toi en écoutant un titre de Hatful Of hollow tout à l'heure, _pantry boy_ 

un peu de Tom Waits et du ChanCat Power...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2006)

pinaise, aidez moi, je vais devenir fou....je veux ce morceau........


----------



## House M.D. (21 Mars 2006)

L'orignal, si c'est lui que tu cherches, c'est David Bowie, Space Oddity


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2006)

bah, ça, je sais....non, c'est celle là que je veux...celle de Jorge.....

ps: et, oui, merci Olive mais celle de Palaprat, je l'ai aussi...:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Quand tu écoutes ca après tu veux être amoureux :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu écoutes ca après tu veux être amoureux :rose:[/QUOTE]
> Beth Gibbons... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Mars 2006)

J'ai atteinds la barre symoblique des 10000 titres sur Audioscrobbler.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2006)

*Abandonner la morosité*
diffusée via les ondes radio par des journalistes qui se défendent de faire du catastrophisme et laisser place à une petite bombe électro-house à vous abraser le dance floor.


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai atteinds la barre symoblique des 10000 titres sur Audioscrobbler.
> (...)



pour mes 2 sur last.fm/audioscrobler ans le 21 avril, je devrais être à 50'000 écoutes 
C'est marrant on sent vraiment après que les changements se font toujours plus lentement arrivé à ce point: il faut vraiment descendre tout en bas pour voir du changement... en haut ça bouge peu 


*Fly love song* de Jestofunk sur _Bargrooves - Later, music for night people_
*Teenage Sensation* de Gus Gus sur _This is normal_












purfils: une vraie tuerie _toujours_ le Felix ?


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui *3 Doors Down*


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2006)

Pour changer de GU #028 que j'écoutais en boucle depuis quelques jours, un bon vieux "Concerto pour violon et orchestre" de *Carl Nielsen*, avec en l'occurrence *Myung-Whun Chung* à la baguette et *Dong-Suk Kang*, ça assure bien.
Méconnu, le Carl, en France. Mais c'est très bien.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2006)

*Un brin de douceur en ce monde de brutes*
Où donc sont passés les bits ravageurs et entêtants qui peuplent volontiers ma discothèque ?

Guitares, cuivres, violons, claviers, percussions discrètes. Ah c'est bon !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Bennie Maupin, Herbie Hancock, Jaco Pastorius, James Levi...

J'ai trouvé par hasard ce live at ivanohe Theatre. Le quartet de Hancock accueillait exceptionnellement le grand Jaco. 6 morceaux d'une pureté créative sans égale. Le côté incisif et sautillant de la fretless de Jaco Pastorius au milieu de cette formation novatrice. Un écrin parfait pour la parfaite maîtrise de son art. Ce 16 février 1977, ils étaient divins (désolé Doc' ).

4 jours après, ils jouaient en première partie du guitariste George Benson (qui venait tout juste de remporter 3 grammy awards). Contrairement à ses habitudes de scène, le grand Herbie n'avait pas de poursuite sur lui. Tout le long du stage, les lumières étaient braquées sur le génie de Weather Report. Jaco Pastorius est mort tragiquement dans une rixe avec un patron de bar féru d'arts martiaux, il y aura 19 ans, le 21 septembre prochain.

Je ne sais pas où vous dire de le trouver, mais si vous croisez cet enregistrement, écoutez-le


----------



## macarel (21 Mars 2006)

J'écoute Soul Coughing avec "El Oso":love: 
Puis, Keziah Jones "Bluefunk is a Fact":love:


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Mars 2006)




----------



## Patamach (21 Mars 2006)

hééééééééééé oui! 







:style:


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

olivia ruiz.


----------



## Patamach (21 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> hééééééééééé oui!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour info:

*THE SISTERS OF MERCY*
AU ZENITH
14/04/2006
19H30


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)




----------



## teo (21 Mars 2006)

*L'échiquier* de Doriand sur _Le grand bain_
Plus je l'écoute, plus ce gars me plait. Et la vidéo vaut le coup d'il, hein FabFab ?  :love:






Des fois des gens nous parlent comme directement, c'est son cas  :love:


----------



## Patamach (21 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo!
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *L'échiquier* de Doriand sur _Le grand bain_
> Plus je l'écoute, plus ce gars me plait. Et la vidéo vaut le coup d'il, hein FabFab ?  :love:
> 
> 
> ...




je savais que ça te plairait


----------



## Melounette (21 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *L'échiquier* de Doriand sur _Le grand bain_
> Plus je l'écoute, plus ce gars me plait. Et la vidéo vaut le coup d'&#339;il, hein FabFab ?  :love:
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ouais tu m'étonnes, cette chanson me laisse une grosse boule dans la gorge, rien à dire. Il m'émeut beaucoup ce mec, j'sais pas pourquoi. Bref, merci.

Fredo>Ah le live de Hermano. C'est encore plus mieux. Je vais pas m'en remettre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pour mes 2 sur last.fm/audioscrobler ans le 21 avril, je devrais être à 50'000 écoutes
> C'est marrant on sent vraiment après que les changements se font toujours plus lentement arrivé à ce point: il faut vraiment descendre tout en bas pour voir du changement... en haut ça bouge peu
> 
> (...)



Frimeur...   

là, maintenant, c'est le solid steel d'Hexstatic... :love:






C'est du gros, gros son... dans la playlist, on y trouve rien de moins que : 
Grand master flash, 
Toots & the maytals, 
Ike & Tina Turner, 
Shirley Bassey, 
Trunk, 
and much more...  
Dément.


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Frimeur...
> là, maintenant, c'est le solid steel d'Hexstatic...



ça a l'air pas mal, faut que je cherche   


je suis allé faire un tour, gros changement, je suis repassé devant Pitch' et la plupart de mes voisins ont changé: mes playlists "souterraines" ont fait leurs petits effets 


là I*t's time for...* de Organic Audio sur _Last one home_


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

petite pensée pour teo avec The Smiths et _these things take time_


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

la euh ...






j'ai 6 albums des pixies a écouter :love:


----------



## Burzum (21 Mars 2006)




----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)




----------



## Burzum (21 Mars 2006)




----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2006)

La pochette de Blood Axis a-t-elle un sens particulier ? Je lui trouve un p'tit air bizarre, un ch'tit côté Arno Breker.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien des petites perles comme ça






:love:


----------



## Patamach (21 Mars 2006)

:style:


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> petite pensée pour teo avec The Smiths et _these things take time_



Je ne sais pas de quoi ils parlent  mais je me doute et j'acquiesce 

Là petite pensée pour mon APN* préféré avec le dernier morceau du _Grand bain,_ *Vieil ami* de Doriand. Et là je me dis que dans ce cas là, c'est pas forcément le nombre des années qui compte...


Ensuite, j'attaque le dernier Indochine, _Alice & June_. Toujours une certaine appréhension avec leurs nouveaux albums: et si la magie ne jouait plus (pourtant 25 ans...) ?










_*Ami Photographe Nordiste_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, j'attaque le dernier Indochine, _Alice & June_. Toujours une certaine appréhension avec leurs nouveaux albums: et si la magie ne jouait plus (pourtant 25 ans...) ?




*Il en est certains*
comme votre serviteur par exemple pour qui la magie n'a jamais opéré




:bebe:


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas de quoi ils parlent  mais je me doute et j'acquiesce
> 
> Là petite pensée pour mon APN* préféré avec le dernier morceau du _Grand bain,_ *Vieil ami* de Doriand. Et là je me dis que dans ce cas là, c'est pas forcément le nombre des années qui compte...
> 
> _*Ami Photographe Nordiste_




euh...  hihi !! :love:


Fab'Fab est prié de se présenter au secrétariat de Portfolio pour expliquer ça doucement à l'alèm... 

_aheummm_


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

Francoiz Breut :love: 20 a 30000 jours...


----------



## Patamach (22 Mars 2006)

Le Phil Spector "wall of sound" de la musique electronique ... 

Un album unique à se procurer absolument quand on est fan de voluptées electro matinée de soul. Je n'aime pas ce genre habituellement (sirupeux à souhait) mais là on se prend à taper du pied sur ces lignes de basses et on s'imagine dans un club enfumé de NYC entourré de créatures de rêves ...








:style:


----------



## richard-deux (22 Mars 2006)

En ce moment:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

U2 live 2005 :love:  ...


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

*Go* de Moby sur _I like to score_ :love: c'est encore cet album et ce morceau que je préfère, le phénomène Moby a des côtés indigestes. *Go* est une vraie merveille.
*
Mother****ing bass (Tanith Remix)* de Dj Rush et *Ebm.2* de Heckmann sur _On the road_ 
j'adore quand ça tabasse comme ça :love: :casse: :style:


----------



## Galatée (22 Mars 2006)

Lhasa, "The Living Road"...






Plus précisement, "La Confession".
:love: :love:


----------



## macarel (22 Mars 2006)

Jon Hassel "Fourth World" volume 1, en pariculier "Charm over Burundi clouds":love: :love: 
Pour se calmer, rien de mieux (ou presque)


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

Jolie photo :mode jean lefrèvre on: " et j'mi connais en photo" :mode jean lefèvre off:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie... mais alors pas du tout envie de bosser moua



Pas mieux


----------



## macarel (22 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux


+1, toujours Jon Hassel dans les oreilles


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> U2 live 2005 :love:  ...



Pas mieux :love:


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

un vieux copain ce morceau...

*In between days* de The Cure sur _The head on the door_








			
				Robert a dit:
			
		

> Yesterday I got so old
> I felt like I could die
> Yesterday I got so old
> It made me want to cry
> ...



Des fois je suis plus trop d'accord avec toi très cher Robert


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

>



Soudainement, je me demande ce qu'il y a d'essentiel dans Cindy Lauper...


----------



## macarel (22 Mars 2006)

Et là, c'est "Insect Eyes" by Devendra Banhart (je me sens un peu concerné quand-même


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

(pour cindy lauper en réponse à Fabfab)  la photo de la pochette


----------



## macarel (22 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> (pour cindy lauper en réponse à Fabfab)  la photo de la pochette



celle là?
edit: rien compris moi alors  

Concernant Cyndi:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie... mais alors pas du tout envie de bosser moua


 Moi non plus mais purquoi écouter du Cyndi Lauper ? Hein ?


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

Pour avoir un élément de comparaison


----------



## Patamach (22 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus mais purquoi écouter du Cyndi Lauper ? Hein ?



Ouais parfaitement et pourquoi pas du Annie Cordy ou cette grosse truie de Lionel Richie pendant qu'vous y etes !!!! ????  

Ca part en sucette cet apres midi moi j'dis 

Tiens ca vous apprendra:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Money Changes Everything :mouais:



c'est une reprise des smiths ça


----------



## Freelancer (22 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus mais purquoi écouter du Cyndi Lauper ? Hein ?





			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Parce que :
> Time After Time
> ou
> Girls Just want to have fun
> ...



Surtout pour _I Drove All Night :rose::love::love::love::love::love:_


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

héhéhé bien ouéj   héhéhéhé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2006)

C'est Oneself, un hiphop electro très très bon avec DJ Vadim, Yarah Bravo et Burum B. 
2005.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2006)




----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est Oneself, un hiphop electro très très bon avec DJ Vadim, Yarah Bravo et Burum B.
> 2005.



yo

Conquest of the irrational


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2006)

Aller les filles! 
:style::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Aller les filles!
> :style::love:




ya un bootleg ou pirate si vous préférez mieux  des Smiths sorti au portugal avec la même photo


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi elle doit avoir bon goût


Plutôt sucrée ou salée la Cindy ?  :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

oh non!!! il l'a faite


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2006)

Starpower over me :love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Mars 2006)

hééhéhééhé  belle pochette  :love:


----------



## lumai (22 Mars 2006)

Tout juste débalé ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

ah la Suisse primitive... pardon, la Suisse profonde* 

là je découvre un album de remixes (de 2000 !)
_Maximum Joy_ de Frankie Goes To Hollywood, là c'est *Relax (Club 69 Future Anthem Part 1)*

pas indispensable mais pas si mal pour des versions clubs










_* Edit: oui Sankt Gallen... Saint Gall quoi.. le canton avec la francisque et les "fascii" comme drapeau  _


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Aller les filles!
> :style::love:




yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!

vive les murs de bruits anti-bruits !! 

yvos, c'est quoi ton ichat déjà ? 

dis, tu te souviens de ce groupe de chez toi (cher voisin) : WC3


----------



## Patamach (22 Mars 2006)

*Masada *- Alef ... le premier volume en 94, suivront 10 opus.






Soit John Zorn :love: , Dave Douglas, Greg Cohen et Joey Baron


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *Masada *- Alef ... le premier volume en 94, suivront 10 opus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




merde, yen a qui a trouvé l'origine de la première partie de mon pseudo... j'suis cuit.


j'suis fan de Greg et Joey perso...


----------



## Patamach (22 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> merde, yen a qui a trouvé l'origine de la première partie de mon pseudo... j'suis cuit.



M comme Miles ou comme  Mylene


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2006)

pour le reste... c'est plus personnel et familial...


----------



## Burzum (22 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> La pochette de Blood Axis a-t-elle un sens particulier ? Je lui trouve un p'tit air bizarre, un ch'tit côté Arno Breker.



Aucune idée... Je vais essayer de me renseigner.

Sinon :







Et oui............ j'attends les critiques affolées !


----------



## macarel (22 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée... Je vais essayer de me renseigner.
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> ...



Je l'écoute avec des boules Quiès  
Remarque, j'écoute bien Shakira des fois:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Et oui............ j'attends les critiques affolées !




*Sur*
le décolleté ?


----------



## Burzum (22 Mars 2006)

Bon, allez, je reviens à des choses plus sérieuses :


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

tiens dans le genre free jazz rock complétement barré, y a les italiens de ZU.
AMHA leur meilleur album c'est celui enregistré avec Steve Albini, Igneo.


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2006)

Classe, ça me plait beaucoup !! 

on dirait un peu le son que nous faisions quand j'étais en fac... mais en moins bruitiste et plus lent... (sonic youth nous infleunçait pas mal... même moi avec ma trompette... )

c'est intéressant, ça a quelque rapport avec les expérimentations bruitistes de Marc Ribot avec son frangin et un côté froid This Heat sur le premier morceau.  et quelques traits de Tom Cora répêtant avec The Ex... 

Merci min fiu !


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2006)

> quelques traits de Tom Cora répêtant avec The Ex...



c'est carrèment ça l'affiliation, les trucs bruitistes façon feu Jesus Lizard, No Means No (z'ont fait un album avec d'ailleurs).

tiens d'ailleurs au rayon free jazz, il y a l'honteusement méconnu John Gilmore, éternel concurrent de l'autre John, Coltrane.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tout juste débalé ! :love: :love: :love:


ben, ça tombe bien, comme ça, j'ai pas besoin de chercher la pochette sur google...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2006)




----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Sinon, à part scooby snacks, j'aime bcp ce tee-shirt :love:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2006)

obsédé !!!  :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2006)

à cause de Fedo


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2006)

Franck Monnet / Au Grand Jour

C'est frais, voix chaude comme il faut avec un phrasé plutôt original... Un plaisir !


----------



## Patamach (23 Mars 2006)

Toujours John Zorn avec le double LP Bar Kokhba
Que du bonheur ... :love:






:style:


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2006)

un gospel, *Will The Circle Be Unbroken? * par Olivia Newton-John, version guitare sèche folk, sur la BO de _Sordid Lives_, déjà évoqué ici avec Tammy Wynette.

Très loin de ce que j'écoute habituellement, très Texas d'en bas (l'état, pas le groupe !), très country et un film très drôle.
_A black comedy about white trash_ mentionne l'affiche et c'est tellement ça


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> un gospel, *Will The Circle Be Unbroken? * par Olivia Newton-John, version guitare sèche folk, sur la BO de _Sordid Lives_, déjà évoqué ici avec Tammy Wynette.
> 
> Très loin de ce que j'écoute habituellement, très Texas d'en bas (l'état, pas le groupe !), très country et un film très drôle.
> _A black comedy about white trash_ mentionne l'affiche et c'est tellement ça



Du Texas sans positionnement géographique particulier






et


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Franck Monnet / Au Grand Jour
> 
> C'est frais, voix chaude comme il faut avec un phrasé plutôt original... Un plaisir !




J'aime bien la pochette. Moi, plus j'ai de musique, moins je sais quoi écouter. Pour l'instant, j'ai décidé de faire de l'ordre dans ma bibliothèque iTunes, histoire de faire de la place, histoire de redécouvrir mon ordi!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Là j'écoute 117 plaques de bpitch control, berlin powa


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute 117 plaques de bpitch control, berlin powa




Eh! moi j'ai retrouvé un truc du même style dans la biblo!


----------



## Patamach (23 Mars 2006)

On change de genre ... 







:style:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

[SIZE=-1]We're a ****ing triumphant band[/SIZE]


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

The RH Factor


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Eh! moi j'ai retrouvé un truc du même style dans la biblo!




:affraid: :hein:

Euh, non, j'ai mal lu. 


Sinon, en ce moment :






FANREM


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Cet après-midi c'est café noir et boite à rythme: 






A* Logic :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :hein:
> 
> Euh, non, j'ai mal lu.
> 
> ...



en fait, il n'y a que Kate Pierson, pas les B'52'S


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi c'est café noir et boite à rythme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boîte à rythme ? 

C'est le Doctor Avalanche qu'il nous faut     

Sacré Andrew


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

>



Ah que c'est bon çà  

/mode voix-super-grave-de-la-mort-qui-tue :
Mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Boîte à rythme ?
> 
> C'est le Doctor Avalanche qu'il nous faut



Tout juste! :rose: Je ne me souvenais plus de son petit nom: "Jeep", "Avalanche"..., du coup j'ai synthétisé   

Là c'est SSS, Love Missile :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

Voilà de la fraicheur dans ce monde macgénération de brute!


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

Là, iTunes me passe ça, ti saut en arrière...


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> en fait, il n'y a que Kate Pierson, pas les B'52'S


 
Ralala, kate pierson, quelle voix ! Avec Iggy dans Candy ! arf


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà de la fraicheur dans ce monde macgénération de brute!



alors ça, je peux pas...:afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> alors ça, je peux pas...:afraid:


J'ai aussi essayé, j'y arrive pas non plus.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Je plussoie, Messieurs Fab & Ouèbo


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

bien, bien....ben , on est 4 alors...


actuellement, ici, c'est Bowie et plus particulierement Queen Bitch...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien, bien....ben , on est 3 alors...


4, 'spice de nioube vétéran  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

oui, oui, 4.....
mais la prochaine fois que tu postes pendant que j'ecris, laisse moi le temps d'editer...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Ben non, c'est trop drôle


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2006)

camille...non merci ....donc 5


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Ah ben toi tu sais compter au moins


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien, bien....ben , on est 4 alors...
> 
> 
> actuellement, ici, c'est Bowie et plus particulierement Queen Bitch...



Tiens, ben du coup, je me fais Hunky Dory :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, c'est trop drôle





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben toi tu sais compter au moins



Gnagnagna....




			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> camille...non merci ....donc 5



oui, mais toi, tu es fan de Bjork alors ça compte pas...




			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ben du coup, je me fais Hunky Dory :love:



on reconnais vite les gens de bon gout...




*ho!, Metric / Too Little Too Late.........j'adore...:love:*


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je plussoie  ... elle me fait penser à Valérie Lemercier



Moi non, mais au moins V. Lemercier me fait rire


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Moi non, mais au moins V. Lemercier me fait rire



et puis au moins Valérie Lemercier elle a fait un album juste pour déconner... Camille c'est pas le cas...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2006)

_Je l'aurai un jour_ :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> _Je l'aurai un jour_ :rose:


un jour, un jour....


----------



## IceandFire (23 Mars 2006)

oui de bjork mais pas seulement    Stook  :love:...(salaud)


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui de bjork mais pas seulement    Stook  :love:...(salaud)


heureusement...

puis bon, le JBT et The Libertines remontent le niveau...
ça va, on te compte a moitié alors...


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

ok ok, là je découvre le dernier album de Coldcut, c'est cool, ça bouge. Dans tous les sens. ça met de la bonne humeur! (dans ce monde de (a)brut(i)s!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> ok ok, là je découvre le dernier album de Coldcut, c'est cool, ça bouge. Dans tous les sens. ça met de la bonne humeur! (dans ce monde de (a)brut(i)s!)



C'est marrant, tout à l'heure j'écoutais un Coldcut de 88: "doctorin' the house"


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

Décidemment c'est aujourd'hui une vraie boum chez moi! 

Là j'écoute http://deepmix.ru/index-e.php, mais vu que c'est un peu trop techno à mon gout, je vais faire un tour du coté de http://www.betalounge.com/


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2006)

Maintenant, c'est ça : 




ET apres, c'est :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mars 2006)

Vous avez écouté eclektic lundi matin? Ben Harper était invité. :love: 



D'ailleurs, si une bonne âme l'a en Podcast, ça m'intéresse... Je n'ai pas eu le temps de la télécharger.


----------



## Burzum (23 Mars 2006)




----------



## teo (24 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie, Messieurs Fab & Ouèbo



Ben +1 qui lui _aime boucou_ *Camille* :love:  

là c'est la Neighbour Radio de Th13rRy sur Last.fm
Vangelis sur _Spirits of nature 3_ avec *Ask the mountain*

je vais bien dormir 

:sleep: 










_MP: Alèm: fin de soirée au Lou, tu devrais recevoir un coup de tél de qui tu sais  un de ces jours  j'ai transmis le bonjour _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

*Al Green*, _You Say It
_*Al Green*, _Right Now Right Now_
*Al Green*, _I can't get next to you_

 à tous.


Attention, magnifique :

All Along the Watchtower, Bobby Womack. :love:


----------



## MrStone (24 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je plussoie  ... elle me fait penser à Valérie Lemercier lorsqu'elle chante ... et pis physiquement aussi tiens :mouais:



Plussifié aussi  Alors ça fait combien ? J'suis paumé avec les demi-voix et ceux qui votent pour être contre... :rose:



Ce matin ce sera :






j'ai revu le film y'a pas longtemps, et du coup ça m'a donné envie d'écouter plus attentivement l'oeuvre de Keishi Suzuki


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (24 Mars 2006)

la même chose que Lumai :love:   :style: :king: JBT LIVE in SUISSE


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## richard-deux (24 Mars 2006)

En ce moment:






*Mogwai- Mr. Beast*.

Comme toujours, ce groupe est à voir sur scène afin d'apprécier leur musique.


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

hé hé


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2006)

Un super Tribute à Depeche Mode avec Cure, Deftones, Smashing Pumpkins, Rammstein etc...:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

Le seul LP de Incubus que j'apprécie, que j'adore même... 






après ça, je les trouve... mou du genou


----------



## MrStone (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le seul LP de Incubus que j'apprécie, que j'adore même...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tout a fait d'accord, mais j'aime bien me faire du mal....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

>



tu devrais passer plus souvent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

ça faisait une éternité que je n'avais écouté ce Rock-Speed-Festif... 


tiens, je vais aussi ressortir ça :


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

J'ai failli vous dire que j'écoutais un truc qui n'est pas encore sorti. Ça fait rien, je me la mets sur l'oreille... :rose:


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli vous dire que j'écoutais un truc qui n'est pas encore sorti. *Ça fait rien, je me **la **mets sur l'oreille...* :rose:



et tu finis déguisé en pompe à essence... :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (24 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais passer plus souvent




 j'voudrais bieeeeeen, mais j'peux poiiiiiiiiint :rateau:
ben oui quoi faut connaître ses classiques aussi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2006)

http://deepmix.ru/index-e.php

parce que là, c'est vraiment monstre cool! 

Je sens que je vais mettre la boule au plafond, projecteurs, et que je vais m'improviser une petite party!


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mars 2006)

quand même, il ne faut jamais oublier l'essentiel...






yalaaahhhh! :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli vous dire que j'écoutais un truc qui n'est pas encore sorti. Ça fait rien, je me la mets sur l'oreille... :rose:



ça me rappelle la sortie de Hundred Windows de Massive Attack 




_3121_ de Prince, ma dernière aquisition. Là le premier morceau de la galette, *3121*

Autant j'aime la simplicité de la photo de la pochette, autant je trouve l'intérieur tout simplement immonde, les goûts princiers en matière de déco et d'ameublements sont vraiment pas terribles.


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

Slint


----------



## Burzum (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

aller, zou!

Programme, émanation de Diabologum ...un peu noir..


----------



## fedo (24 Mars 2006)

> Programme, émanation de Diabologum ...un peu noir..



bravo Yvos, décidemment que de belles références.

il y aussi Expérience dans le même genre, toujours chez arnaud Michniak.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

_l'art est dans la rue.... et moi, je suis tout nu..._


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2006)

*Cette semaine j'ai eu une petite faiblesse*
pour la douceur pop de Belle And Sebastian.

Mais maintenant, fini, de rigoler, faut du son, du gros. 
Entre électro et techno, c'est du bon ça madame !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2006)

Petit trip adema


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Pour chauffer......

Love & Rockets  _So alive_


----------



## Saltabadil (24 Mars 2006)

Une petite séance vocale de Thom Yorke, en attendant le prochain radiohead, qui devrait arriver dans quelques mois si tout va bien...ou l'année prochaine...ou l'année d'après....enfin, quand ils auront trouvé un truc qui nous fera dire :"mais qu'est-ce qu'ils nous ont pondu encore????"

    :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Toujours L&R_ No Big Deal_ :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mars 2006)

un album qui se laisse volontier ecouter: craig armstrong "the space between us"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

_Un jour en France_, Noir Désir


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mars 2006)

ah noir dez'   

la bande originale de "requiem for a dream" est toujours un plaisir pour les oreilles ...


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

Après le disque de
*Miro, Remote et Roger Eno* (le frère de) "Opening doors",
agréable mais sans plus, un bout de
*Harold Budd* "By the dawn early light",
enchaîné sur le léger et sympathique
"Atlantic Breakers" de *Pako & Frederik*
qui, lui, est pas mal du tout.

Et là, paf !, je passe au disque de *Jean-Michel Jarre* "Printemps à Bourges" : ça commence bien comme tout. Il est bizarre ce type : le parfait opportuniste pompant allègrement tout ce qui a été inventé par d'autres, sans génie mais du talent. Un faiseur, quoi. Mais ses derniers disques "confidentiels" (lire : sans 200e reprise de Equinoxe ni ressucette de Oxygène en Chine etc.) sont plus intéressants. Bref, là, c'est pas mal du tout.

PS : Chais pas vous mais en voyant sa trombine sur l'iTMS, je lui ai trouvé un côté Michael Jackson. Pas pour le rythme, pour la chirurgie esthétique ...


----------



## rezba (25 Mars 2006)

Nathan Fake - Drowning in a sea of love. 

Fabuleux album.


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

Le genre ?


----------



## rezba (25 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le genre ?


Ecoute.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nathan Fake - Drowning in a sea of love.
> 
> Fabuleux album.



j'aime beaucoup !!  j'ai été convaincu en peu de temps !


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

Pas mal du tout : ça me fait un peu penser à Orbital. Ah ! Magie d'Internet !!


----------



## rezba (25 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup !!  j'ai été convaincu en peu de temps !


 Et le double LP de son producteur, James Holden, sorti en même temps, une pure merveille aussi. 
A eux deux, ça peut donner ça.


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _l'art est dans la rue.... et moi, je suis tout nu..._



mmmouah l'autre...la réplique _c'est moi, je suis dans mon lit_


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et le double LP de son producteur, James Holden, sorti en même temps, une pure merveille aussi.
> A eux deux, ça peut donner ça.



Mince de mince de triple flûte !!! J'ai ce morceau dans un mix ! et je craque complètement pour lui : eh dis ! comment il s'appelle ? Hein dis ? Hein ?


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

C'est dans un Mix de Luke Slater ... je pars à la recherche de ça ...

edit : le 4e morceau du premier disque de Fear and Loathing 2 de Luke Slater.
Ces andouilles l'avaient mal orthographié, chez CDDB. Thanks _Dude_ !


----------



## rezba (25 Mars 2006)

D'ailleurs, je l'ai perdu, ce luke slater. 
Et j'avais pas fait de copie, comme un couillon.


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

Du coup, c'est reparti pour *Luke Slater* "Fear and Loathing 2". 
Un mix magistral (surtout la première partie).


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2006)

après le dernier _Indétendance (26)_, de nouveau doriand
Belle découverte sur le _26_:
Holden, ce nom me dit quelque chose, je connais ça mais je sais plus ce que c'était avant


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

Il y a un groupe français, dénommé "Holden" (il y a eu un article dans Télérama à leur sujet ; ils sont produits par Uwe Schmidt _aka_ Señor Coconut, au Chili ; article horripilant que je n'ai donc pas fini ; ah ! put*n de journalistes qui se touchent ; me gonflent  )


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2006)

C'est ça oui. Leur troisième album, et effectivement enregistré au Chili


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

Nakk- Voilà pourquoi

il est dans itunes, si je veux le mettre à votre dispo; how i do,siouplait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mars 2006)

*De la musique à vous mettre de bonne humeur*
de l'électronica ambiante, planante, atmosphérique.
LE SON Boards Of Canada, reconnaissable, instantanément, génial tout simplement. Un des premiers groupes auquel j'ai accroché en me mettant timidement à écouter de la musique électronique.

Parfait pour préparer ce cassoulet dantesque que d'aucunes n'attendent ce soir. Ma réputation est en jeu, ce cassoulpif, sera, ou ne sera pas.


----------



## rezba (25 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> après le dernier _Indétendance (26)_, de nouveau doriand
> Belle découverte sur le _26_:
> Holden, ce nom me dit quelque chose, je connais ça mais je sais plus ce que c'était avant


James Holden, patron de border community, gros remixeur, et pas seulement de la progressive. Y'a son nom souvent, depuis les Black Strobe jusqu'à Modelselektor.
Un bon petit gars. 




MP : Bompi, si je perds espoir tu auras de mes nouvelles !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

Ah des amateurs de the sky was pink 

Y a même des lausannois qui ont signé sur Border Community


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mmmouah l'autre...la réplique _c'est moi, je suis dans mon lit_




ré-écoute toute la chanson...  avant de médire !


----------



## SirG (25 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part, voici un florilège de mes écoutes actuelles.

*:WUMPSCUT:

*





*Rammstein

*





*Suicide Commando

*





*Theatre Of Tragedy

*


----------



## richard-deux (25 Mars 2006)

En ce moment:







*Niño Rojo- Devendra Banhart*

:love:


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ré-écoute toute la chanson...  avant de médire !



ok ok ok


----------



## Burzum (25 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2006)

Midnight Oil Live "The real thing" (à cause de foguenne  :love: )


----------



## Claude number X (25 Mars 2006)

Quel bonne idée ce topic, faudrait que j'y passe plus souvent !

Alors j'y vais de ma dernière découverte :
Je viens d'acheter "Schizophonia", le dernier album de Rinôcérose et c'est vraiment pas mal. J'étais resté sur le titre "le mobilier" avec un électro assez groovy, orienté instruments, et un clip plutôt original mais là, le changement est radical.

En 2005 les guitares passent la saturation sur certains titres.
"Bitch" va puiser aux sources d'un vieil ACDC
"Cubicie" m'arrache les oreilles dans le bon sens du terme

Un bon Rock teinté d'électro, pas d'hésitation à envoyer du gros sons sur certains titres et un album plutôt varié même si ma jeunesse d'alternatif/métaleux m'a fait retenir surtout ces 2 titres 100% énergique.


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2006)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Quel bonne idée ce topic, faudrait que j'y passe plus souvent !
> 
> Alors j'y vais de ma dernière découverte :
> Je viens d'acheter "Schizophonia", le dernier album de Rinôcérose et c'est vraiment pas mal. J'étais resté sur le titre "le mobilier" avec un électro assez groovy, orienté instruments, et un clip plutôt original mais là, le changement est radical.
> ...



va falloir que je repasse à la flaque... pas le budget pourtant. Enfin... on verra 

Pour Holden, le dernier est sur l'iTMS, contrairement au Prince qui est aux abonnés absent 

Là c'est *Love* sur _3121_. Il faudrait une version longue encore plus acide, encore plus lascive. Ce genre de funk rappé (intro limite techno/acid), la guitare (*Let's go crazy*/The Revolution), ces basses puissantes (*Loose*), sa voix et son phrasé (*My name is Prince* entre autres). Miam miam. Ca faisait longtemps qu'il ne m'avait pas surpris comme ça. _Musicology_ était bon, mais là, je prend mon pied.

Il passe quand par ici ? Je me ferais bien un trip real fan (j'en ai rencontré un comme ça une fois  je ne suis qu'un amateur  ) et un AR aux Etats-Unis pour le voir sur ses terres  Là ça vaudrait la peine  :love:

Note perso: re-écoutez *Loose* sur _Come_, c'est excellent


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh voilà ce que j'attendais
> J'hésitais à investir dans ce _*3121*_ de peur de retrouver à nouveau un Prince à la ramasse en pleine crise de manque... d'inspiration ... mais ton éloge sur cet énième opus (j'ose plus les compter) me pousse irrésistiblement à la flaque puisque Prince (c'est comme ça qu'on l'appelle maintenant a priori) semble snober ITMS (...)



Sans compter les bootlegs, uniquement les officiels les plus connus, j'en suis à 31 albums. Mine de rien plus d'un album par an depuis 1978, déjà (en comptant, les simples, doubles, triples et quadruples albums comme un album  )

Là toujours lui et c'est *Fury*, ça va chercher vers _1999_, _Dirty Mind_, _Controversy_ et _Around the world in a day_ :love:  avec guitare rageuse et barrage de synthé.

Pour les fans de base, j'ai vu sur Amazon US, ils vendent des albums de son groupe avec ceux qui deviendront The Revolution (juste avant _For you_, il devait avoir 16  ans), 94 East. Faut que je regarde d'un peu plus près si ça vaut la peine et s'ils sont aussi dispos en Europe. C'est avec ces morceaux là que Warner l'a signé, à 17 ans et où il avait déjà le label _Produced, arranged, composed and performed by Prince_
A remarquer aussi que sur _3121_, Maceo Parker est toujours là, c'est vraiment cul et chemise ces deux-là , particulièrement sur *Get on the boat*, un bon gig fun et entrainant qu'on aimerait voir en aftershow dans un petit club  all night long :love:


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> ok ok, là je découvre le dernier album de Coldcut, c'est cool, ça bouge. Dans tous les sens. ça met de la bonne humeur! (dans ce monde de (a)brut(i)s!)




Alors va écouter ça aussi   :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2006)

:style:


----------



## Claude number X (25 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Alors va écouter ça aussi   :love:



Alors là merci pour l'adresse, même si j'ai l'impression que ca tourne un peu en rond avec son dernier Album, je vais me faire un plaisir d'écouter ces différents épisodes ! 

Bref, Coldcut reste tout de même avec son Label un des producteurs qui occupe pas mal de place dans mon iPod, d'ailleurs avec G-Stone Record et K&D, c'est ce qui revient le plus dans mes playlist depuis quelques mois.

Au passage, le "G-Stone Book" de Kruder & Dorfmeister est pas mal non plus dans la lignée du "K&D session" même si les derniers titres, un peu trop dance floor, me laisse sur ma faim.
Par contre un packaging légèrement too much avec l'énorme livret. C'est rigolo les photos ou les correspondances de mail mais j'aurais pu m'en passer pour 5 euros de moins.

Pour Kid Loco pas encore entendu le DJ Kicks mais un copain m'a filé "Another Late Night" : bon mix  
Je préfère pourtant les titres "Lou Reed like" de Kill your Darlings (et Gypsie Good Time :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

"Go on and close the curtains 
cause all we need is candle light 
You and me and a bottle of wine 
going to hold you tonight 
Well we know I'm going away 
and how I wish, I wish it weren't so 
So take this wine and drink with me 
let's delay our misery 

Save tonight 
and fight the break of dawn 
Come tomorrow 
tomorrow I'll be gone 

..."


A force d'essayer de le jouer a la gratte ce morceau, je vais plus pouvoir l'entendre


----------



## imimi (26 Mars 2006)

Ca doit faire cinq fois de suite  qu'on se la passe celle-là de Nirvana !!!

Petit extrait :

_And if you save yourself,
You will make him happy!
He'll keep you in a jar,
And you'll think you're happy...
He'll give you breathing holes,
And you'll think you're happy...
He'll cover you with grass,
And you'll think you're happy... now!

You're in a laundry room,
You're in a laundry room,
Conclusion came to you, ohhh._


_*Sappy*_ sur *When The Lights Out*. :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mars 2006)

Petite sélection en aléatoire sur iTunes ! 

_The Dandy Warhols_ - Welcome to the Monkey House
_Red Hot Chili Peppers_ - One Hot Minute
_Randy Crawford_ - Street Life
_Nirvana_ - Lounge Act
_The Smashing Pumpkins_ - Soma
_Suicidal Tendencies_ - The Miracle
_Maceo Parker_- Sing a Simple Song
_Soundgarden_ - Mailman
_Sigur Rós_ - Myrkur
_System of a Down_ - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm on This Song 
_Les Cowboys Fringants_ - Quand Je R'garde


----------



## EtVlan (26 Mars 2006)

DJ Ramasutra... DJ de Montréal


----------



## Burzum (26 Mars 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Jet/Ellen Alien & Apparat


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Mars 2006)

Die Fantastischen Vier

histoire d'exercer un peu mon allemand...


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Mars 2006)

*Silent Hill 2 OST* :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2006)

Zop Hopop

l'ami du Docteur Ané...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

Al Kapott - Réédition 2006 sur CD, dis-donc !

Ca a pas vieilli d'un iota, pour un vieux keupon brestois comme moi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2006)

*Un petit (grand) classique*
pour se mettre en jambe


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

pour se réveiller

*Eclipse* de L'ange Gabriel sur _Shangri La (Goa Trance Compilation)_

manque plus que les champis, la plage, les chlapettes et la pleine lune 

une vieille compil de 1995


----------



## Freelancer (26 Mars 2006)

Barth - Under The Trampoline
Tout est parfait sur cet album: les mélodies, la production, la voix. La claque du moment.


----------



## UnAm (26 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien me réveiller avec
Drop Down Low => _De-Phazz_


----------



## rubren (26 Mars 2006)

Ben moi en cette petite après midi de dimanche c'est plutot Porcupine Tree et leur génial album In abstensia. Pour les fans de Rock Progressif dans le genre NeoProg...


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2006)

un peu de drum'n bass....


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

petite folie de printemps (_Note: ne jamais aller à la Flaque_), totalement inutiles et donc absolument indispensables:
- Stereo MC's *Connected Live DVD*
- New Order *Story DVD*

Là je me fais d'abord le _Connected Live_ et ensuite y'aura les Bonus (B-Sides, videos, Remixes), il ne restera qu'à extraire toute cette musique pour la mettre dans iTunes, _as usual_. 






J'aime beaucoup la photo du DVD

J'ai réussi à ne pas craquer pour le DJ Kicks


----------



## Saltabadil (26 Mars 2006)

Après thom yorke, je passe du cygne à l'orang-outang, mais pour le dimanche il faut du festoyif non?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2006)

*Plaid. Un de mes groupes cultes.*
Nos camarades anglais, maîtres ès electronica nous distillent un festival de sons et de mélodies ambiantes, richissimes, complexes,bizarroïdes, tantôt enjouées, tantôt posées.
Une sorte de conte musical qui créée un véritable univers musical, très particulier et très accessible.


Superbe !


----------



## Burzum (26 Mars 2006)




----------



## imimi (26 Mars 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Plaid. Un de mes groupes cultes.*
> Nos camarades anglais, maîtres ès electronica nous distillent un festival de sons et de mélodies ambiantes, richissimes, complexes,bizarroïdes, tantôt enjouées, tantôt posées.
> Une sorte de conte musical qui créée un véritable univers musical, très particulier et très accessible.
> 
> ...



Merci de m'avoir fait découvrir! 

J'adore ce thread!!!


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2006)

sabotaaaage


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sabotaaaage



sure shot


----------



## Burzum (26 Mars 2006)

La totale :


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> La totale :
> 
> (...)



Dit donc, m'a l'air festif tout ça.    

Sinon aujourd'hui.


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

Toujours les Stereo MC's, _Connected Live (Bonus CD)_

*Lost In Music (Ultimatum Remix)		
Connected (Extended Version)		
Step It Up (Leftfield Remix)
Ground Level (Everything Grooves 2)
Creation (Ultimatum Vocal)*


Là le remix de Leftfield, que je connaissais pas du tout. Basses monstrueuses.


----------



## jojofk (27 Mars 2006)

C'était le printemps aujourdhui. soleil, douceur, etc. pour finir un Gigondas au dîner. 

3 fois dans cette chouette journée écouté la selon moi meilleure B.O de Tarantino:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

Un petit mélange ce matin :






Très bel album... 

Celui-ci aussi, et je sais qu'il y a des amateurs sur ce forum. 






Hier, j'ai fais pas mal de bornes en voiture, donc :





Une BO fantastique... :love:


_Purée, Google Images est mon ami : tentez le coup avec "Easy Rider" _


----------



## elektroseb (27 Mars 2006)

Je viens de retrouver ça en vinyl pour 10 euros, trop content 

(merci Ed pour ton message... mais "vous devriez etc....", m'enervent ces limitations...)


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Après thom yorke, je passe du cygne à l'orang-outang, mais pour le dimanche il faut du festoyif non?




tant qu'à faire : comment ça pas de hotlinking ?]

 

dommage, ils n'indiquent plus les groupes présents sur les compils ! 

ici, c'est Marcel et son orchestre... ça soulage de revenir aux trucs de chez soi quand on n'est pas chez soi...


----------



## macarel (27 Mars 2006)

Une BO fantastique... :love:


_Purée, Google Images est mon ami : tentez le coup avec "Easy Rider" _[/QUOTE]

Plus moyen de bouler, mais :love: :love:  (on veillit grave là)
Moi, j'écoute "My life in the Bush of Ghosts" (Eno+Byrne)


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mars 2006)

Là, j'écoute du rap français...
Svinkels et TTC, mais surtout svinkels en fait


----------



## y&b (27 Mars 2006)

Ben moi, pour aujourd'hui, c'est l'intégrale de Radiohead 

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



:style: :style: :style: :style: :style:


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Mars 2006)

Vraiment un bon album!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

_Lee Perry_, *Noah's ark*. 

Un peu de dub, :love:


----------



## SirG (27 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute du rap français...
> Svinkels et TTC, mais surtout svinkels en fait



Personne n'est parfait!

Non, je rigole, chacun ses goûts. C'est pour çà qu'il y a autant de variétés dans la musique.


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment un bon album!


Apparemment, il ne fait pas l'unanimité (ce que j'en dis, hein ...)

Allez, je me remets au boulot avec une compilation DJ-Kicks. Zim bam boum.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle la sortie de Hundred Windows de Massive Attack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probablement cliché mais l'intérieur de la pochette me semble correspondre à ce type de musique   (ps: de même que la pochette d'un Best of de Jimmy Sommerville vu dans les supermarchés musicaux)

Les 30 mn de "The Dust Makes That  Mud" sur


----------



## Patamach (27 Mars 2006)

Liars V3 ... une bombe


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2006)

En ce moment, j'écoute Couleur3


----------



## Burzum (27 Mars 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

Le dernier CD de Thierry Romanens "Le Doigt" 


je sais pas pourquoi mais je suis sure que certains vont trouver qque chose à redire vu le titre de l'album...:mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mars 2006)

JOY DIVISION.... plaisirs inconnus :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2006)

dj chloé


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, j'écoute Couleur3


La 3


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>





Pareil....


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Les 30 mn de "The Dust Makes That  Mud" sur



:love:   petite préférence pour Tumbling wall...


----------



## FANREM (27 Mars 2006)

Stranger than fiction

ou la revisitation des classiques indispensables a connaitre. 
Du beau monde sur cet album avec l'aide de Wayne Kramer du MC5 (qui pondait Kick out the jams en 1969), et Tim Amstrong de Rancid

Ca demarre fort avec 'Incomplete"

en voici le debut

mother, father, look at your little monster,
I'm a hero, I'm a zero,
I'm the butt of the worst joke in history,
I'm a lock without a key,
a city with no door, a prayer without faith,
a show without a score,
I'm a bad word, a wink, a nod, a shiver,
an untold story, sex without fury,
a creeping gray memory,
I am incomplete....incomplete....incomplete....incomplete

Je pense qu'ils en sont deja a 16 albums au niveau discographique, vous avez donc du pain sur la planche si vous prenez le train en marche  Si vous ne bossez pas demain, profitez en...


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

bon, bon, mais pas fantastique...


----------



## Aerochris (27 Mars 2006)

En ce moment Holly (black, gold and green) de DEEP SOUL groupe de soul d'un ami en plein lancement!!! n'hésitez pas à telecharger les morceaux de la maquette sur leur site!! 

http://krevard.ath.cx/deepsoul/

n'hésitez pas à laisser vos impressions sur le site et même ici, je leur transmettrais  

Christopher


----------



## macarel (27 Mars 2006)

Neville Brothers "ain't no sunshine when you're gone", 
Led Zep: Babe, "I'm gonna leave you"
Jan Hammer "Before the storm"
Bob Dylan: "Blowing in the Wind"
Tom Petty "Breakdown"
Mahler "Symphonie 5"
Grieg "Aase's death"
Grieg ""Solvejgs Lied"
:sick: :sick: :sick:   
Et ça sera tout pour ce soir


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

purée, finir par Grieg... ça fait froid dans le dos !

pasque tout va mal eh bin :  






édith : poster ça alors que fanrem et yvos lisent le sujet, ça le fait grave !  :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> purée, finir par Grieg... ça fait froid dans le dos !
> 
> pasque tout va mal eh bin :
> 
> ...



hé hé  t'as raison, tout n'est pas à jeter sur cet album 

prend ça dans ta face 






un petit Schizophrenia des familles


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

euh... c'est quoi déjà ton aim ??


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

j'peux pas j'ai piscine


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

quoi la Somme a débordé ? Le marais d'Isle inonde la gare ?


----------



## FANREM (27 Mars 2006)

Gaffe de ne pas te noyer sur ce coup la


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

*I dreamed a dream*, :love: , sur ça







beau morceau....limite atmosphérique


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mars 2006)

:love::love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mars 2006)

bien beth  elle à collaborée sur le dernier birkin tiens


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

Sweetest Thing, The Best Of 1980-1990 _U2_

-en boucle svp -


----------



## fedo (27 Mars 2006)

un bon petit album électro punk industriel hardcore avec des vrais morceaux de Pantera dedans :


----------



## Freelancer (27 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bien beth  elle à collaborée sur le dernier birkin tiens


oui, de même que Rufus Wainwright et The Divine Comedy. Neil Hannon 
ps: très :love: Chris Noth en avatar

Edit: voir plus bas


----------



## IceandFire (28 Mars 2006)

merci  monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oui, de même que Rufus Wainwright et The Divine Comedy.



tu peux dire Neil Hannon... 

t'as oublié Dominique A dans la liste...  marrant comme vous êtes peu sensibles aux français mais parfois sensibles à des types capables de chanter de trucs digne de Emile et Gold en anglais... (Artic Monkeys...)

ça doit être mon côté Daniel Dar*K*...


----------



## fedo (28 Mars 2006)

> vous êtes peu sensibles aux français mais parfois sensibles à des types capables de chanter de trucs digne de Emile et Gold en anglais... (Artic Monkeys...)



ah non mais faut choisir, soit Emile et Image, soit Gold 
quand même quel beau chef d'oeuvre ces remix d'Emile et Image
le pire c'est que ça se vend mieux que tous les meilleurs groupes français cumulés.


ceci dit Arthur H vraiment pas mal, comme d'hab.


----------



## Freelancer (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu peux dire Neil Hannon...


Etant donné qu'il a sorti quelques  disques sous le nom The Divine Comedy, ça me semblait assez approprié, mais comme j'aurais du mal à te refuser quelque chose, tu es exaucé  (voir plus haut)



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié Dominique A dans la liste...


C'est uniquement pour avoir le plaisir de te voir intervenir :love:



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> merci  monsieur est connaisseur


Oui, autant son côté jeune premier américain des années 80 dans _Law and Order_ me laissait assez froid. Autant là...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Mars 2006)

oué la grande classe mister big   :style::king:


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné qu'il a sorti quelques  disques sous le nom The Divine Comedy, ça me semblait assez approprié, mais comme j'aurais du mal à te refuser quelque chose, tu es exaucé  (voir plus haut)
> 
> 
> C'est uniquement pour avoir le plaisir de te voir intervenir :love:



comment tu sais m'acheter ! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mars 2006)

Ce matin.  






J'adore ce truc.  :love:  :love:


----------



## kanako (28 Mars 2006)

jolie image en tout cas, ça donne envie de découvrir...


pour mapart, mano solo, yann thiersen, et le peuple de l'herbe...


----------



## MrStone (28 Mars 2006)

Ce matin ça sera le podcast n°18 de * Solid Steel * :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :love:   petite préférence pour Tumbling wall...



C'est trop court, Yves


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2006)

juste comme ça


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Mars 2006)

The Datsuns





 "In Love"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## adils (28 Mars 2006)

Slt,
 moi c plutot soul funky/ house , pr apres les affiches,


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu peux dire Neil Hannon...
> 
> t'as oublié Dominique A dans la liste...  marrant comme vous êtes peu sensibles aux français mais parfois sensibles à des types capables de chanter de trucs digne de Emile et Gold en anglais... (Artic Monkeys...)
> 
> ça doit être mon côté Daniel Dar*K*...



C'est affaire de goût comme toujours et parmi les chanteurs francophones on trouve un peu de tout, certes ... Mais la plupart me fatiguent méchamment.

Je ne vois pas meilleurs que les anglo-saxons pour le rock/pop, et bien sûr plutôt les Américains et les Britanniques. Il y a parfois quelques exceptions régionales mais en général ça fait un peu pitié ...

L'essor (tout relatif) de la musique électronique en général a permis l'eclosion d'une scène internationale assez décomplexée, où pour une fois les non-anglo-saxons ne se couvrent pas de ridicule à imiter sans imagination leurs collègues outre-étendue d'eau.

Dans une certaine mesure, le rap aussi, encore que le syndrome "copie minable" y soit plus marqué.

Enfin, pour souligner mon propos : quand je vois (et écoute  ) des rockers, rappers etc. allemands, italiens, hispaniques (Mexique inclus), russes, chinois etc. je les trouve _en général_, mais _pas toujours_, ridicules, incongrus. Pour les anglo-saxons, ce n'est _jamais_ le cas (je les trouve souvent mauvais, mais ce n'est pas pareil). Si on compare avec le Jazz, on verra que les différents pays de la planète réussissent à se l'approprier tout en lui donnant une certaine universalité, et cela bien plus facilement.

À part ça : en ce moment, une petite compilation "The jazz influence". Cool, disons.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> The Datsuns
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est pas eux qui ont changé de nom pour devenir "The Nissan"? 





z'ont pas été achetés par Renault?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Mercedes a sorti un album aussi...


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est affaire de goût comme toujours et parmi les chanteurs francophones on trouve un peu de tout, certes ... Mais la plupart me fatiguent méchamment.




vive les préjugés...

rassure-toi : la plupart des artistes anglo-saxons te fatiguent tellement méchamment que tu ne les connais même pas... puisque tu ne sauras jamais qu'ils existent... même en t'abonnant aux plus obscurs inrocks...

une question de diffusion l'ami...

je vais alelr me ré-écouter le dernier dominique a sans penser à toi...


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je vais alelr me ré-écouter le dernier dominique a sans penser à toi...


le dernier est bien? quelle ambiance?

j'ai pas accroché aux deux précédents, je suis resté à cette claque là:


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien auguri... le dernier est plus calme que remué, l'homme étant plus calme aussi... marrant comem quoi c'est plus une question de sentiments pour parler de sa musique...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mars 2006)

parce que ça fait du bien de temps en temps...






par ailleurs, je suis allé voir , il y a un petit mois, John Cale en concert dans une petite salle (sic), et je peux vous garantir qu'il assure le vieu... Bravo john...  :love:


----------



## Burzum (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## Patamach (28 Mars 2006)

Le mur du son pop ...






:style:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> parce que ça fait du bien de temps en temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça rappelle des temps lointains ... 

Bon, dans le genre français que j'aime bien, ce bon vieux *Martial Solal* "NY-1 : live at the Village Vanguard" : il a vraiment des doigts véloces et agiles, le garçon.
Par ailleurs, un des meilleurs souvenirs de concert c'est le même seul au piano dans une cour d'hôtel particulier du Marais (une bicoque du XVIIe, genre) : mélodique, rythmique, dynamique (plein de -iques sympas). Et en plus de cela décontraction et humour potache.

On enchaîne sur un drôle d'album du *Kronos Quartet* "Nuevo". Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils ont voulu faire (du Juan Esquivel post-moderne  ?? )

*@alèm* : en l'occurrence, il ne s'agit pas de préjugés, mais de post-jugés  Je ne me risque pas à dire mon sentiment sur des musiques que je n'ai pas écoutées. Et je ne dis pas qu'elles ne sont pas bien _per se_ mais que je n'aime pas, ce qui est nettement plus restreint, heureusement. Les Inrocks, je ne suis plus abonné depuis dix ans, fort heureusement aussi : du papier et de l'argent gaspillé. Enfin, il se trouve que, lorsqu'on se demande comment est perçue par les étrangers notre production locale ... il me semble que la plupart du temps ils s'en foutent, et le reste du temps ils ne trouvent pas ça bien génial [avec des exceptions évidemment].
Enfin, j'espère bien que tu écoutes Dom. A. sans penser à moi, je m'en voudrais de te contrarier à ce point.


----------



## Patamach (28 Mars 2006)

Je le redis, cet album est une merveille de guitares atmosphériques et saturées de pop, de synthés vintage et voix cotoneuses. Un son unique. Un beau voyage.

"_Before the Dawn Heals Us_ est ainsi, dabord, un disque de rock hypnotique, lancinant et très prenant. Il faut se laisser entièrement happer, envelopper par ce disque-là, aux envolées souvent spatiales et cosmiques, pour en saisir les nuances, les revirements et les tensions internes."





Le précédent était tout aussi bon mais bcp plus rock:





:style:


----------



## MrStone (28 Mars 2006)

Tiens, une nouveauté :





Fire shepherds, de Loka.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

encore heureux que les jazzmen français aient une certaine écoute...    

(par ailleurs, je me fous de savoir si les anglo-saxons nous écoutent, j'espère bien que des Bashung, Darc nous chantent des trucs aux paroles renversantes plutôt que les lénifiantes paroles des groupes à la mode NYkais... même si j'ai un petit faible pour la folle des Yeah yeah yeahs... )

et j'espère que tu fais l'effort d'écouter ces chanteurs français... pas comme le reste de la population n'ayant qu'un "c'est chiant, c'est français"... et après on dit que la france va mal et que les français sont des veaux... 

_un Bashung fort apprécié par un certain Marc Ribot qui a pourtant connu des expériences plus ébouriffantes (demandez au gognol, ses oreilles s'en souvienent encore )_


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une nouveauté :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très bonne nouveauté!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2006)

en plein dans les remixes du White Label...:love:


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> encore heureux que les jazzmen français aient une certaine écoute...
> 
> (par ailleurs, je me fous de savoir si les anglo-saxons nous écoutent, j'espère bien que des Bashung, Darc nous chantent des trucs aux paroles renversantes plutôt que les lénifiantes paroles des groupes à la mode NYkais... même si j'ai un petit faible pour la folle des Yeah yeah yeahs... )
> 
> ...


Évidemment, si tu me parles de Bashung ... J'ai un peu décroché pour ses deux derniers albums mais pour le reste, c'est effectivement très bien. C'est plutôt les "nouveaux" (enfin, pas tous si nouveaux que ça : c'est plutôt leur notoriété qui est nouvelle) auxquels je n'accroche pas : Dominique A., Françoiz Breut, Têtes raides (eux, ça fait longtemps qu'ils existent) etc.

Quant à Daniel Darc, je ne l'ai plus écouté depuis Seppuku. Mirwais, c'est plus difficile de ne pas l'avoir entendu ces 5 dernières années 

Quant aux groupes à la mode de NY ou ailleurs : c'est une des multiples raisons de ma désaffection pour la presse ou le journalisme (?) rock en général : la découverte du nouveau-groupe-de-la-mort-que-les-Beatles-nouveaux-c'est-eux toutes les semaines, pfff....  Je ne connais pas les Yeah Yeah Yeah ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Les Yeah Yeah Yeah, c'est ça : 







Et ça sonne comme un bon vieux rock alternatif. :love:


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

Je me réécoute des vieux *Génésis.*
C'est là que je me rends compte que Phill collins il était pas manchaud...pas pour rien qu'il est été classé meilleur batteur du monde à une période....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je me réécoute des vieux *Génésis.*
> C'est là que je me rends compte que Phill collins il était pas manchaud...pas pour rien qu'il est été classé meilleur batteur du monde à une période....


Ben alors, on double post?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Les Yeah Yeah Yeah, c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




le parental advisory est nécessaire pour les paroles de Karen... 

je sens que mackie va aller sur reverso se traduire ça...


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le parental advisory est nécessaire pour les paroles de Karen...
> 
> je sens que mackie va aller sur reverso se traduire ça...



vu (entendu) sa manière de couiner, c'est logique...:love:


----------



## steinway (28 Mars 2006)

il joue bien !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Je la découvre... c'est génial! :love:


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2006)

_3121_

Là c'est *The word*


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

Mais : il te plaît, ou non, ce dernier Prince ? (juste pour savoir)


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

La musique de fin du *Patient Anglais*.
Apaisant, et déchirant...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mais : il te plaît, ou non, ce dernier Prince ? (juste pour savoir)



il est vachement bien


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

pour fedo : en ce qui concerne les YYY, je n'ai jamais écouté que les premiers EP et albums !


----------



## fedo (28 Mars 2006)

aller hop un genre inabordé jusqu'ici, le rockabilly garage façon Matt Verta-Ray et Jon Spencer (himself):


----------



## fedo (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pour fedo : en ce qui concerne les YYY, je n'ai jamais écouté que les premiers EP et albums !



le nouvel album est une cata mes amis:sick:. Avec universal tu as signé, avec universal ça s'entendra.


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, on double post?



Ba oui tu crois quoi toi? 
J'ai une moyenne à respecter moi....


----------



## Patamach (28 Mars 2006)

Mmmmmmhhhhh..... 
L'album:






Et qqs maxis ...






















:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

Je viens de constater que j'ai une version de la BO de la Boum avec S.Marceau :love:

Alors j'écoute... 



_Edit : ouf, fini._


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de constater que j'ai une version de la BO de la Boum avec S.Marceau :love:
> 
> Alors j'écoute...


Dreams are my reality ? Pervers, va !


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mais : il te plaît, ou non, ce dernier Prince ? (juste pour savoir)




comme dirait l'aut'


Ben ch'crois que c'est clair...   

_à peine _


je l'écoute juste en boucle dès que je peux et je viens de le mettre dans le popod 

_Musicology_ était bon mais autant, peut-être plus pointu mais celui-là à le goût de la vieille soupière, un goût de Prince d'avant, un petit goût de madeleine tu vois... ah ça touche bien là où il faut. Ce gars est fort. Très fort 
Là c'est *Fury*


----------



## steinway (28 Mars 2006)

toujours Diana...


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

juste parce que j'ai cru qu'il y avait un nouvel opus, qui est en fait une compile..alors du coup, je me repasse ça


----------



## Burzum (28 Mars 2006)

Alio Die & Matthias Grassow - Expanding Horizon






Arbre Noir - Serpent


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mars 2006)

Toujours sur le dernier CD des BURNING HEADS "Bad time for human kind".

Sans oublier les QOTSA :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2006)

Là c'est






:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mars 2006)

*Si vous pensez qu'Ariel© lave plus blanc que blanc*
ou que Mir ©ouleur ravive les couleurs.
Alors Sachez que Birdy Nam Nam est là pour laver votre chaine HiFi et la sauver de l'ennui !

Oui, ces quatre DJ's (au passage champions du monde des DJ's !!!) sont malheureusement de glorieux inconnus du grand public. Mais leur première galette vaut allègrement le détour. Entièrement réalisé avec des platines  par ces maîtres ès scratch, ce  disque oscille entre électro, jazz, hip hop, rock et bruitages divers pour nous offrir un mélange léché, somptueux de finesse . Un disque qui réinvente la musique.

Courrez acheter leur album et commencez par les découvrir sur leur site !








:love:


----------



## FANREM (28 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmhhhhh.....
> L'album:
> 
> 
> ...



Personnellement, je trouve que c'est le groupe le plus prometteur de la generation en devenir. Ils ont un sens de l'humour tres fin, et pas la grosse tete (pour le moment du moins)


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

Just Be, _Dj Tiësto, _*Just Be *


----------



## Burzum (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## r0rk4l (28 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si vous pensez qu'Ariel© lave plus blanc que blanc*
> ou que Mir ©ouleur ravive les couleurs.
> Alors Sachez que Birdy Nam Nam est là pour laver votre chaine HiFi et la sauver de l'ennui !
> 
> ...



 J'adore aussi, j'ai découvert ça via lesinrocks.com et depuis la première écoute, :love: je suis fan 

Pour ma part, c'est : TTC - Batards sensibles pour le moment. Du rap décomplexé sur des beats électros enflammés!


----------



## MrStone (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Question bête :
> Est-ce que la musique que j'apprécie rentre dans une catégorie ?
> _
> 
> ...



La définition que tu proposes est... hum... galloise ? :rose: :rateau:



Moi je crois que ça s'appelle tout simplement de la booooooooooooooonne musique :love:


Surtout ça :




avec un visuel plutôt sympathique, ce qui ne gâche rien


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

En tous cas, ça me va   [la musique de RV]


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto : tu me feras 3 soirées au pannonica avec moi pour soigner tout ça !  

pis en plus, c'est à mi-chemin entre nos apparts !


----------



## MrStone (28 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmhhhhh.....
> L'album:
> 
> 
> ...



:king::king::king: Maximo rules :style:

Et dire que d'aucuns les considèrent comme un groupe de plus à la sauce Ferdinand... 

Bon, on est 3, on peut monter un fanclub ? :rose:


----------



## kanako (29 Mars 2006)

retour aux valeurs sures : Mylène Farmer !:love: 
et oui, désolée...:rose:  


_(bin quoi on a pas le droit d'écouter du punk et d'aimer mylène farmer aussi ?)_


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mars 2006)

je pense qu'on va en parler... http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=124989436&s=143442


----------



## Freelancer (29 Mars 2006)

*Jane Birkin* - _Fictions_ .​Très bel album. Vraiment supérieur à _Rendez-Vous_ à mon goût. des morceaux écrits par *The Divine Comedy* *Neil Hannon* coucou: Alèm), *Rufus Wainwright*, *Dominique A* (re  Alèm ) entre autres, des reprises, *Tom Waits*, *Kate Bush*. La prod de Gonzales est excellente. j'avais peur que la voix de Jane Birkin passe mal sur les morceaux de *The Divine Comedy* *Neil Hannon* coucou: Alèm) ou *Rufus Wainwright*, mais le résultat est très bon. La prod sur le morceau écrit par *Dominique A* est incroyable.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mars 2006)

en tout cas je vais l'avoir dans mon viseur très prochainement..;:love: c'est dl'a pop un peu cardiganesque - no doubtest ... mais for agréable ma foi !


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> *Jane Birkin* - _Fictions_ .​Très bel album. Vraiment supérieur à _Rendez-Vous_ à mon goût. des morceaux écrits par *The Divine Comedy* *Neil Hannon* coucou: Alèm), *Rufus Wainwright*, *Dominique A* (re  Alèm ) entre autres, des reprises, *Tom Waits*, *Kate Bush*. La prod de Gonzales est excellente. j'avais peur que la voix de Jane Birkin passe mal sur les morceaux de *The Divine Comedy* *Neil Hannon* coucou: Alèm) ou *Rufus Wainwright*, mais le résultat est très bon. La prod sur le morceau écrit par *Dominique A* est incroyable.




n'en fais pas trop hein !

ya pas  alèm avec Tom Waits ?


----------



## UnAm (29 Mars 2006)

Innuendo, _Queen,_ *Greatest Hit III*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Encore deux semaines à attendre*
avant la sortie de son troisième opus, ça va être long !



:love:


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> retour aux valeurs sures : Mylène Farmer !:love:
> et oui, désolée...:rose:
> 
> 
> _(bin quoi on a pas le droit d'écouter du punk et d'aimer mylène farmer aussi ?)_



Si si, on a le droit ...  Ça me rappelle, là encore, de bons souvenirs 
(pour ceux qui s'en souviennent _radio 7_ et _la voix du lezard_ ... ou : comment une radio sympa peut devenir une merde commerciale de plus)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Mars 2006)

Pour mettre un peu la gouache le matin : :sleep: 
Un petit "Jealousy" By Martin Solveig... (Ce riff de guitare... !!  )
Et hop on enchaine justement avec un peu plus de gratte avec une version live de :
"Rush Hour Soul" By Supergrass. 
Suivi de MM M MM My G GG G Gé Gé Génération d d de des WHOOOOOOO......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais exactement pourquoi, depuis quelques temps je me repasse souvent ça:





Peut-être une envie d'été?


----------



## Patamach (29 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



Et pour ne rien gacher les pochettes sont toujours superbes :love:


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai, la voiture est jolie.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)




----------



## Patamach (29 Mars 2006)

Une pure merveille de pop:
Blonde Redhead - Misery is a Butterfly.
A ecouter d'urgence le titre portant le nom de l'album. A chialer tellement c'est beau 





:style:


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

>



c'est quoi le nom de l'album et de l'artiste ???:mouais: :mouais: on va pas grand chose:rose:


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une pure merveille de pop:
> Blonde Redhead - Misery is a Butterfly.
> A ecouter d'urgence le titre portant le nom de l'album. A chialer tellement c'est beau
> 
> ...



dans mes bras Patamach! :love:

au passage, ne pas hésiter à aller farfouiller dans les précédents excellents album du même groupe...La Mia Vita Violenta, Expression of inexpressible, Fake can be just as good..


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Mars 2006)

toujours aussi bon voire envoutant... j'adore







:love:


----------



## Freelancer (29 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, la voiture est jolie.


Quelle voiture? :rateau: :rose:   :love:


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, la voiture est jolie.




je dois dire que y'a pas que la pochette et la voiture qui sont pas mal 

Le typé _british lad_ Mike Skinner frappe encore et toujours 

là *Burn, Baby, burn!* de Dubphonic sur _Smoke Signals_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le nom de l'album et de l'artiste ???:mouais: :mouais: on va pas grand chose:rose:



Effectivement :

*Amber* de  *:Zoviet*France:* sur *Digilogue 

*


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

Du (soft) blues, du blues et encore du blues pour ajourd'hui, ça appaise  
Johnny Winter (avant sa dégringolade) Life ain't easy
SalomonBurke: Fast train, puis Don't give up on Me
Hooverphonic: Mad about You
Neville Brothers Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
Animals: Bring it on Home to Me
Roy Buchanan: Ramon's Blues
Clapton: Let's talk it over
Alan Price: I put a spell on you
Cuby and the Blizzards: The sky is crying, puis The window of my eyes
B.B. King/Tracy Chapman: The Thrill is gone
Nora Jones: I can't help myself
etc....


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une pure merveille de pop:
> Blonde Redhead - Misery is a Butterfly.
> A ecouter d'urgence le titre portant le nom de l'album. A chialer tellement c'est beau
> 
> ...


Je vais essayer, ça me donne peutêtre un excuse de chialer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer, ça me donne peutêtre un excuse de chialer



un titre est légalement téléchargeable ici (il faut juste un mail valide)


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> un titre est légalement téléchargeable ici (il faut juste un mail valide)


Merci

edit je viens de le télécharger, ça va tout à fait avec mon état d'esprit d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Rock!


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Rock!


Peutêtre t'as raison, du rock (ils ont du style en plus)


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Rock!


Je dois convenir que _De Stijl_ m'intéresse plus que les White Stripes (hi hi hi)


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je dois convenir que _De Stijl_ m'intéresse plus que les White Stripes (hi hi hi)


"Mies", ça te dit quelque chose


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

Bon, alors, ç'aura été "Printemps à Bourges" de *JMJarre* (le pseudo Michael Jackson), suivi de "Look 2 the sun" de *Aqua Bassino* (morceau plutôt pas mal d'un disque qui me déçoit passablement), enchaîné avec "Seventh Wave" de *System 7* (des rimixes du morceau éponyme) et en ce moment c'est le splendide "Sound Polaroids" de *Scanner & Tonne*, un album vraiment TRÈS réussi.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> "Mies", ça te dit quelque chose



Pour moi, Mies (van der Rohe) était plutôt au Bauhaus, mais je me trompe peut-être. Je pensais davantage à Piet (Mondrian, mon héros) ou  Theo (van Doesburg).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Là, maintenant : 

_Aqua Bassino_, *Look 2 the Sun* sur Rue de Paris.

C'est le morceau gratuit de cette semaine sur l'ITMS. Très bon.


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, Mies (van der Rohe) était plutôt au Bauhaus, mais je me trompe peut-être. Je pensais davantage à Piet (Mondrian, mon héros) ou  Theo (van Doesburg).


Non non, tu ne te trompe pas, mais pour moi "De Stijl" est un peu lié à Bauhaus.
Autrement, j'ai vécu à Amsterdam ou "de Stijl" est très présent, dans l'art, l'architecture (de là le lien avec Mies qui s'est beaucoup inspiré de " De Stijl")


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Des chansons ou interprétations instrumentales ... de Carlos Gardel...   oui oui, je sais, il y en a quarante douze sur le forum qui ne savent pas qui il est....... (taper Carlos Gardel sur le net et vous saurez  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Forcément des oublis, des titres que l'on ne mettrait pas, des incongruités, ... et même des groupes français


----------



## IceandFire (29 Mars 2006)

Brasil !   ....


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

Avec des bulles..


----------



## Patamach (29 Mars 2006)

Ah le Jazz! Une vaste nébuleuse de genres qui semblent difficiles d'accès et complexes à comprendre. 
Un jour je me suis quand même dit "Allez bouge toi un peu; Cure, New Order et autres Gun Club c'est bien gentil mais achete toi un album de jazz t'auras peut-être l'air un peu moins couillon"
Alors au pif je prends cet album car je trouvais la pochette superbe et puis Miles Davis c'est connu ca doit etre pas si chiant et hermétique que ça.

10 ans apres je trouve toujours cet album magnifique et le conseille à tous ceux qui trouvent que le Jazz c'est pour les intellos et c'est chiant à mourrir  (ce qui est le cas parfois comme dans tous les genres de musique)

En plus c'est super à écouter quand un rayon de soleil vient vous caresser l'epiderme.








:style:


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

Je l'ai et c'est un plaisir de l'écouter ...


----------



## elektroseb (29 Mars 2006)

Un bon vieux Polyphonic Size (avec un certain J.J. Burnel), que du bonheur!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Un petit jazz manouche :


----------



## UnAm (29 Mars 2006)

OST de "Mai Hime"...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)




----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Des chansons ou interprétations instrumentales ... de Carlos Gardel...   oui oui, je sais, il y en a quarante douze sur le forum qui ne savent pas qui il est....... (taper Carlos Gardel sur le net et vous saurez  )


Ouais, enfin, bon. Carlos Gardel, tout de même : tous les Toulousains connaissent en tous cas ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, enfin, bon. Carlos Gardel, tout de même : tous les Toulousains connaissent en tous cas ...



... vi bien sur mais là tu triches


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mars 2006)

david gilmour ," red sky at night ", extrait de " on a island" ...
magique


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux Polyphonic Size (avec un certain J.J. Burnel), que du bonheur!


Ouah ! P****n ! Mais j'ai adoré cet album, jadis ... Ça se trouve, en CD  ??


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... vi bien sur mais là tu triches


Ben non, chuis né à Lyon et je vis à Paris


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> david gilmour ," red sky at night ", extrait de " on a island" ...
> magique


Pas mal, rassemble toutefois à Umma Gumma et Relics (Pink Floyd)


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mars 2006)

tiens .. puisque on en parle .. quel est l'album le plus zen et planant de pink floyd ? "animals " ? "dark side of the moon"? "wish you were here " ? j'hésite avant de m'en procurer un ... 


:rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Mars 2006)

Wish you were here est très bien... mais je trouve echoes plus avant gardiste, ceci dit ce n'est que mon point de vue...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un petit jazz manouche :




tu serais pas amiénois ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Wish you were here est très bien... mais je trouve echoes plus avant gardiste, ceci dit ce n'est que mon point de vue...


avant gardiste ... mais écoutable ....? :rose: 

j'aime beaucoup l'instrumental "signs of life " de "momentary lapse of reason"


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Mars 2006)

oui, écoutable, ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il y avait les prémisces de la musique éléctronique planante, voire technoïde dans le morceau "echoes", pendant un court moment, et c'était en 1972, forts à l'époque, mais le LSD était encore de bonne qualité (du moins d'après mon père)...


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Mars 2006)

deep mix moscow Radio http://deepmix.ru/index-e.php
quand je rentre des cours (10h non stop le mercredi!) pour me défouler!!!!!!!!


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tiens .. puisque on en parle .. quel est l'album le plus zen et planant de pink floyd ? "animals " ? "dark side of the moon"? "wish you were here " ? j'hésite avant de m'en procurer un ...
> 
> 
> :rose:



Regarde là http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Floyd
En ce qui me concerne, je préfère, mais alors largement, l'avant 1975 avec Umma Gumma, More, Piper in the gate of Dawn, Saurceful of Secrets etc.
Relics (compil assez inconnu) est très bien.
Wish you were here était pour moi le dernier (pas le meilleur toutefois).
L'incovenient des premiers disques est le son, qui était encore à ses débuts de la sophisticaction d'aujourd'hui.
Si on écoute en faisant abstraction de cela.......:love: :love: 
Bon, je ne suis pas tout à fait objectif of course, pour moi c'est tout un pan de ma petite vie.
La première fois je les ai vu dans une toute petite salle à Zaandam (à coté d'Amsterdam) en 1965 ou 66 (sais plus), j'étais tout jeunot et je n'ai rien compris. C'est que quelques années plus tard que je me suis réalisé que...
La deuxième fois (1969 ou 1970) dans un petit festival dans les dunes  (sais plus exactement ou, l'époque était assez confus pour moi ),  cette fois là j'ai même eu droit à jouer avant eux, tout seul avec la guitare 
Après, ce n'était plus pareil, la grosse cavalerie, mais bien quand même,:love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> oui, écoutable, ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il y avait les prémisces de la musique éléctronique planante, voire technoïde dans le morceau "echoes", pendant un court moment, et c'était en 1972, forts à l'époque, mais le LSD était encore de bonne qualité (du moins d'après mon père)...


ça sonne année 70 comme certains titres de cette epoque .. un peu bof bof en sonorités ...


----------



## macarel (29 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> oui, écoutable, ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il y avait les prémisces de la musique éléctronique planante, voire technoïde dans le morceau "echoes", pendant un court moment, et c'était en 1972, forts à l'époque, mais le LSD était encore de bonne qualité (du moins d'après mon père)...


C'est un peu cela que je voulais dire


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mais le LSD était encore de bonne qualité (du moins d'après mon père)...



Change de fourgue, mon con !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mais le LSD était encore de bonne qualité (du moins d'après mon père)...


Change de fourgue, mon con !  

1500 mics dans ma chouffe, j'fais Brest-Lille le temps d'dire ouf ! 
(faut que j'arrête d'écouter ces conneries de rap pour jeunot, ça pour sur ça rend idiot !  )

Edit : la preuve des preuves, je ne sais plus reconnaitre Editer de Citer - Trop la misère, mon frère ! Juré sur la tête d'ta veuve !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas amiénois ?


C'est pour toi que je l'ai mis! 

Là, maintenant :


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

là, je viens de m'écouter un vieux jam enregistré avec un pote décédé depuis peu mais qui a beaucoup écumé Amiens et en a gardé le meilleur (dédicace à Ed donc )

c'était lui...





_l'image comporte un lien !_


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mars 2006)

L'appareil était fixé sur ton dos ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Alèm a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de m'écouter un vieux jam enregistré avec un pote décédé depuis peu mais qui a beaucoup écumé Amiens et en a gardé le meilleur (dédicace à Ed donc )
> 
> c'était lui...



On a du se croiser une paire de fois dans ces lieux de débauches.






Bon, ben je vais continuer dans le localisme...

*Ouroub*... _Praise to the world_


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

sûrement !  

Ouroub est de rigueur après la photo !


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

:love:  






_argent, j'taurais pov nul tu m'fais un peu pitié...t'as pas l'air très malin avec ta gueule en papier_


----------



## Burzum (29 Mars 2006)

Rien que le titre de lalbum résume bien la musique qui nous est présentée par Desiderii Marginis. En effet « Songs over ruins » est la musique post apocalyptique par excellence, celle-ci apportant bon nombre de visions à son écoute. On simagine en fait au milieu dun monde ou plus rien nexisterait en dehors des ruines dun glorieux mais douloureux passé et des cendres encore chaudes de toutes les formes de vies organiques anéanties. Rien en dehors de la poussière soulevée par le vent ne bougerait, et au loin une seule et unique musique sélèverait et ce serait ce « Songs over ruins ». Pour parvenir à dégager en nous ces visions, Desiderii Marginis aura été piocher des éléments aussi bien dans la musique électronique que dans lindus. En effet, nous retrouvons un savant mélange entre les claviers harmonieux et froids, les percussions sonnant de manière très martiale et les bruits étranges et inquiétants typique de lindus. Les premiers incarneraient alors toute la désolation du paysage en présence, la grande déchéance, la fin de tout et exprimeraient au mieux les sentiments qui en découleraient. Les sons industriels quant à eux représenteraient le bruit naturel que ferait des tôles ou des morceaux de ferraille sentrechoquant muent par le vent, ou bien le son qui séchapperait dusines désaffectées et désertées, à la fois troublant et inquiétant mais pourtant fascinant. Les structures des morceaux sont parfaitement établies puisque chaque éléments (et ça foisonnent de détails) présents se chevauchent sans pour autant tomber dans une cacophonie désagréable, mais bien en restant dans cet aspect harmonieux, froid, triste et déprimé. Quelques voix viennent agrémenter lensemble, que celles-ci soient de simples narrations ou bien des churs religieux apportant cette touche supplémentaire de sérénité, comme si pour les musiciens (et peut être moi même puisque je le ressens ainsi), lapocalypse était source de bien être, voire même salutaire et salvateur, un véritable purgatoire donc. Une uvre terriblement envoûtante dont jai toujours du mal à me remettre tellement ce qui sen dégage est fort et prenant.   (dimanche 7 septembre 2003).

Tiré de : http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3651


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

purée, Blixa Bargeld habite Caen !


----------



## Burzum (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> purée, Blixa Bargeld habite Caen !



hé hé


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

toujours dans le très calme, le meilleur album d'*enigma*, qui par ailleurs n'a pas toujours fait de très bons albums à chaque fois...






:love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

En voilà un album interessant.

"Sorti en 2000 sur le label Playhouse, lalbum _Rest_ dIsolée (Rajko Müller, un Allemand de 30 ans dont cétait le coup dessai) sétait vite révélé être un disque majeur qui, en plus de dépasser ses contemporains, simposait comme un acte fondateur de la house du XXIe siècle : une musique ambitieuse, affranchie du dance-floor, télescopant avec une élégance infinie des influences dub et techno, à limage de _Beau mot plage_  son titre le plus connu."

Attendu comme le messie par toute la planète électronique_, We Are Monste_r, la suite, est plus radical, plus noir mais reste un de ces chefs d'oeuvre de la musique electronique qui vous colle au cerveau et vous fait tapper du pied malgré vous ... 





_PS: je mets systematiquement un lien sur l'image pour une critique from Pitchfork Media._

:style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Mars 2006)

En parlant de Monster.... à l'instant c'était : "Meet the Monsta" tiré de là :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

Gniark...


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

Rien de tel le matin pour se sortir la tête des tréfonds de son *** (poésie, quand tu nous tiens  ).

 :love:  :love:


----------



## MrStone (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## richard-deux (30 Mars 2006)

En ce moment:

*Richard Swift* avec ses 2 premiers albums: *The Novelist/Walking Without Effort* :love:


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2006)

*Laurent de Wilde* "Organics".
C'est groovy, électro et jazz. _C'est magnifiiiiiiqueeeeee ..._


----------



## jojofk (30 Mars 2006)

Encore et toujours..


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

Sans commentaires ...






:style:


----------



## macarel (30 Mars 2006)

Neil Young "Harvest":love: 
suivi par Jan Garbarek et al "star":love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Pas les mots pour cet album. Ecouter, juste écouter.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Mars 2006)

Poum... que du bon la dedans dis-donc (doudou)..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## Korzibsky (30 Mars 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



Tiens, quelque chose que je ne connais mais qui m'intéresse bigrement ! 
Merci Burzum


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

de la balle, surtout quand on est charette au boulot, ça donne du cur à l'ouvrage...






de la balle atomique...  :love:


----------



## Burzum (30 Mars 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, quelque chose que je ne connais mais qui m'intéresse bigrement !
> Merci Burzum



De rien...  






et après un peu de "real hardcore" :


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ce mélomane de stook._


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Quelle voiture? :rateau: :rose:   :love:




_message perso: grillé comme ça, on en fait plus  la prochaine fois je te tue _



sinon là pour finir ma soirée, *Outsiders* de Franz Ferdinand sur _You Could Have It So Much Better, Franz Ferdinand_ et *I love New York* de Madonna sur _Confessions on a dance-floor_

A vous lire, je suis vert, pourquoi j'ai pas des journées de 48h pour écouter toutes ces galettes  







cette pochette, je sais pas si c'est du plagiat pur et simple ou un hommage à. Mais c'est clairement daté...

Faut juste que je retrouve l'original pour être sûr. Aidez-moi c'est tellement évident...


----------



## House M.D. (31 Mars 2006)




----------



## UnAm (31 Mars 2006)

Vénus, _Indochine, _*3.6.3

*ça c'est bien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> A vous lire, je suis vert, pourquoi j'ai pas des journées de 48h pour écouter toutes ces galettes
> 
> ...



Comme tu dis, moi aussi je manque de temps.

Ah oui, pour la pochette et le plagiat. Tu peux regarder ici. Peut-être il y a ce que tu cherches. Sinon, c'est pas très grave, il y a des petites perles. 

Là, maintenant. 
Et ben, c'est rien. Ou plutôt si, mais c'est les Infos sur France Inter. 
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








C'est _Lily Brik_, mise en scène par le photographe et affichiste russe *Rodchenko*, et ici l'affiche qu'il en a tirée: 






 


Là ce matin c'est le duo *Byrne - Eno*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

J'adore cet album. 
Je crois même qu'il est dans mon Top10. Vous connaissez le principe du Top10, je n'en doute pas. On peut le faire avec les livres aussi.  
Tiens, avant ce soir ou la fin de ce week-end... je vous donne mon Top10. 
Je crois que ça ne va pas être facile.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2006)

:love:


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

Pas si mal que ça cette BO de Massive Attack en fait.
Quelques très bon passages même.






:style:


----------



## MrStone (31 Mars 2006)

Mouais ? J'avais pas accroché des masses... faudrait que je réécoute à l'occasion


----------



## Vondutch (31 Mars 2006)

Ce matin Réveil en douceur avec the Abyssinians du bon reggae comme on l'aime


----------



## r0m1 (31 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pas si mal que ça cette BO de Massive Attack en fait.
> Quelques très bon passages même.
> 
> 
> ...



ce sont de nouveaux morceaux , ou une compil ou un remix des morceaux déjà existant dans les albums avant la sortie du film?? (genre comme "no protection" remix de "protection")


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> C'est _Lily Brik_, mise en scène par le photographe et affichiste russe *Rodchenko*, et ici l'affiche qu'il en a tirée:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je savais que j'avais cette affiche dans au moins 3 bouquins :rateau: 
I love Rodchenko :love: et les soviétiques de cette époque en général, ex-aequo avec le Bauhaus (non pas le groupe  )



			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pas si mal que ça cette BO de Massive Attack en fait.
> Quelques très bon passages même.
> 
> 
> ...




En fait c'est ce que je me suis dit il y a quelques semaines en le re écoutant, alors que j'avais été super déçu quand je l'avais acheté (j'étais pas allé voir le film pour le coup)
_Edit: c'est sorti en même temps que le film il me semble pas que ce soit un CD de remix particulier. Juste un peu bizarre. Une vraie BO  bizarre._

Là, juste les oiseaux dehors qui gazouillent. _It's nice too :love:_

Pour le Byrne Eno, on a rarement fait mieux. Et déjà à l'époque. Cet album est un des meilleurs que je connaisse. Top 10 oui  Culte


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ce sont de nouveaux morceaux , ou une compil ou un remix des morceaux déjà existant dans les albums avant la sortie du film?? (genre comme "no protection" remix de "protection")



Que des nouveaux morceaux!


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

Your pretty face is going to hell .... 







:style:


----------



## r0m1 (31 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Que des nouveaux morceaux!



alors je me laisserais tenter pour cet album !!! 

sinon, pour rester dans les musiques de film, j'adore la BO de *virgin suicides*, comme j'adore en fait le groupe *Air* sinon, il y a aussi la BO de *requiem for a dream*,un peu sombre certes, mais terriblement efficace !!!


----------



## r0m1 (31 Mars 2006)

j'ai aussi oublié celle de *collateral* avec un reprise de Air de J-S Bach façon jazzy de toute beauté !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je savais que j'avais cette affiche dans au moins 3 bouquins :rateau:
> I love Rodchenko :love: et les soviétiques de cette époque en général, ex-aequo avec le Bauhaus (non pas le groupe  )
> 
> 
> ...




Toi qui a aimé le Doriand, je te conseille le Peter Von Poehl (le guitariste de Doriand) qui a fait un album que j'apprécie beaucoup en ce moment...


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

Dans le genre BO je fais dans l'"exotique" en regle generale:
















:style:


----------



## mamyblue (31 Mars 2006)

*Pleure     pas petite sirène*


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2006)

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love:



Dieu que cette pochette est immonde
J'ose esperer que le contenant n'est pas de niveau egal au contenu!


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Dieu que cette pochette est immonde
> J'ose esperer que le contenant n'est pas de niveau egal au contenu!


Un bon gros reggae des familles


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un bon gros reggae des familles



tout va bien alors


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mars 2006)

moi ca va pas ....  la preuve j'écoute Phil Collins !!! ...Serious hits Live !


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute Phil Collins



J'ai eu peur 
j'ai cru pendant un moment que tu étais sérieux ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur
> j'ai cru pendant un moment que tu étais sérieux ... :rateau:



il l'écoute plutôt beaucoup

Steeve


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Là ce matin c'est le duo *Byrne - Eno*


Pour moi, l'un des disques majeurs, toutes tendances et musiques confondues. De l'histoire du disque, bien entendu (pas moins).
Je ne m'en suis toujours pas lassé. C'était aussi l'époque où écouter un muezzin était moins négativement connoté ... _O tempora, o mores_ comme disait Goscinny (mon héros)


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Ah ! Encore des souvenirs (de concert, aussi, bien sympa).


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

À part ça, du DJ-ing tranquille : *Jondi & Spesh* à Berlin. Excellent quand on fait du sport.
Puis "Electric Calm", compilation de Global Underground. Globalement bien  Avec un morceau introductif de *Trafik* tout à fait réussi (mieux que d'habitude, quoi).
Enfin, pour se dégourdir les esgourdes, les excellents remixes de* The Grid *et autres pour "Ali Click" de *Brian Eno* (mon héros). Le groove qui tue.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Un peu de Gaisbourg aujourd'hui .


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

"A lush, dreamy collaboration that takes 1960's Exotica to the most logical next step. Though recorded in 1971, many of these cuts sound like they could have been recorded in the 21st century. Lots of hip-hop type grooves, with layers of strings (or moog?)"






:style:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

*Jive Bunny and the Mastermixers - Swing the Mood -

Autograph - Turn up the Radio -*


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si vous pensez qu'Ariel© lave plus blanc que blanc*
> ou que Mir ©ouleur ravive les couleurs.
> Alors Sachez que Birdy Nam Nam est là pour laver votre chaine HiFi et la sauver de l'ennui !




j'aime assez leurs trucs proches de l'afro-beat...

bon, ce soir, Jamaladeen Tacuma !


----------



## MrStone (31 Mars 2006)

:style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Mars 2006)

J'ecoute pas souvent RTL2 mais là, je suis avec plaisir la pop rock story consacrée à Pink Floyd.
Gros plaisir avec des vieux morceaux qu'on à pas l'habitude d'entendre....


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

Scarlatti 3- Pierre Hantaï


parce que les exercices éclaircissent l'esprit.


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2006)

À quand ce cher Scarlatti sur RTL2 ? ...
Ça doit être pour ça que je n'écoute pas RTL2 ... 

Bon, cela étant, Pierre Hantaï, c'est  et Scarlatti, c'est  derechef.

Dans le genre (disons : de la même époque, je crois), j'aime bien le Padre Soler. Il a écrit un Fandango dont j'ai (eu) une version de *Scott Ross*, un truc de feu ! Un torrent musical endiablé (pour un prêtre ...)


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> À quand ce cher Scarlatti sur RTL2 ? ...
> Ça doit être pour ça que je n'écoute pas RTL2 ...
> 
> Bon, cela étant, Pierre Hantaï, c'est  et Scarlatti, c'est  derechef.
> ...




perso, je trouve la version de Ross trop aride (comme souvent chhez ross et son jeu retenu presque froid) même si subliment interprêtée 

je préfère la version de Rafael Puyana chez L'Oiseau-Lyre pour son excentricité (un clavecin à trois claviers pour le Fandango de Soler et je crois celui attribué à Domenico Scarlatti) et son jeu très andalou "à la guitare" qui sied bien à la folie du fandango du Padre Antonio.

ou alors, pour se faire mal version speedy gonzalez inventif avec Staïer, seul défaut : du coup, c'est bon mais c'est trop court !


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Miam :love:


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> perso, je trouve la version de Ross trop aride (comme souvent chhez ross et son jeu retenu presque froid) même si subliment interprêtée
> 
> je préfère la version de Rafael Puyana chez L'Oiseau-Lyre pour son excentricité (un clavecin à trois claviers pour le Fandango de Soler et je crois celui attribué à Domenico Scarlatti) et son jeu très andalou "à la guitare" qui sied bien à la folie du fandango du Padre Antonio.
> 
> ou alors, pour se faire mal version speedy gonzalez inventif avec Staïer, seul défaut : du coup, c'est bon mais c'est trop court !


J'ai aussi celle de Staïer : j'aime bien ce côté survolté. Faut que ça pète, bon sang !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Avril 2006)

Fluid, de *JestoFunk* sur _Love in a black dimension_. :love:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Avril 2006)

Oui, j'aime bien ! 

Moi j'écoute un vieux mix live de fatboy slim, brighton beach. Je pensais que ça m'aurait plus plu, ayant été fan d'une de ses prestations en tant que DJ...


----------



## macarel (1 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Fluid, de *JestoFunk* sur _Love in a black dimension_. :love:


  :love: :love: :love:
Sais pas si tu connais "Universal Mother", pas mal non plus
Autrement moi: Nathalie Merchant "Tigerlily"  :love:


----------



## Burzum (1 Avril 2006)




----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2006)

Mais...

Mais...

Mais c'est d'la merde !!!??


----------



## Burzum (1 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais...
> 
> Mais...
> 
> Mais c'est d'la merde !!!??



l'amour rend sourd, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2006)

Et ta soeur ?


----------



## Burzum (1 Avril 2006)

elle bat le beurre.


----------



## imimi (1 Avril 2006)




----------



## Patamach (1 Avril 2006)

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Le chant des oiseaux :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Avril 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2006)

*C'est samedi, il fait beau*
la bonne humeur règne dans cet univers délicat et raffiné qu'est mon environnement immédiat.

Pour cela, mettons des vitamines dans les oreilles. La machine à bombes House est lancée.

:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Avril 2006)

Très good choïce... pas plus tard qu' en me levent tout à l'heure, j'écoutais celui-là ! :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

... EP à télécharger gratos :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

Merci Parrain


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Avril 2006)

Etonnant cet album :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Avril 2006)

tiens une nouvelle venue






très jolie ,sur la pochette mais écouté vite fait a la fnac ,j'ai reposé les écouteurs au bout de 30 sec...
bof ,qu'est ce que çà apporte ?Pas grand chose...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

Elle est décorative...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

On va pas gâcher un fauteuil Corbu pour ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais t'es pas obligé de le griffer (ou de le faire griffer) ou de le tâcher.
> 
> :love:



La morue, ça tache naturellement...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Elle est décorative...



attention c'est peut etre sympa, mais je suis lassé de tous ces produits marketing...
il faudra que jécoute mieux ...
mais une de plus ...
Lisa Ekdahl en son temps ,était au moins originale ...
c'est la qu'on s'en rend compte..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

En attendant, elle a l'air épanoui de celles qui se préoccupent de manger des aliments riches en fibres, mais chez qui ça n'a pas beaucoup d'effets... Sûrement de la musique qui fait aller...


----------



## macarel (1 Avril 2006)

Là pour le moment c'est 
Gato Barnieri "Europe",
Brian Ferry: "As time goes by" (assez surprenant pour Ferry)
Macea Parker:"Chicken"
re Gato Barbieri: "Fireflies""
Ray Charles: "Georgia on my mind"
Tom Waits: "Drunk on the Moon"
un peu repos :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, elle a l'air épanoui de celles qui se préoccupent de manger des aliments riches en fibres, mais chez qui ça n'a pas beaucoup d'effets... Sûrement de la musique qui fait aller...




toujours un bon lavement d'abord... 

sinon, Birdy Nam Nam est assez intéressant, avec des samples de Fela et d'autres scratchs sur des disques de jazz ou de rock, si je trouve je vous dis !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Avril 2006)

ceux qui veulent se faire une idée:

itunes

une rythmique qui tourne rond ,une voix posée par dessus...

le pb ,meme si c'est sympa ,c'est que l'originalité fait défaut ...
deux mesures suffisent a s'en rendre compte


----------



## mikoo (1 Avril 2006)

en alternance avec :


----------



## IceandFire (2 Avril 2006)

le dernier A :love: du très grand


----------



## Burzum (2 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (2 Avril 2006)

Absolument Génial !!!! pour moi hein  je suis philosophe moi :love:...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le dernier A :love: du très grand




t'en es restée bouche B ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Avril 2006)

oui  tout à fait...en plus c'est dingue comment les textes collent à ma vie en ce moment....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

Un bon vieux rock des familles.


----------



## macarel (2 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux rock des familles.


  
J'écoute Scissor Sisters: "DEMO"


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

:love: Te quiero Eva :love:


----------



## Burzum (2 Avril 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)




----------



## fedo (2 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un bon vieux rock des familles.


MC5 c'est certainement un des meilleurs groupes de tous les temps. ces mecs sont très forts, encore aujourd'hui beaucoup les copient sans jamais les égaler, ne parlons même pas de les dépasser.
ils faisaient peur aux hyppies californiens en 1969 avec leur rock puissant.
le live Kick Out the Jams est exceptionnel:





c'est certainement un des meilleurs albums de rock jamais sortis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> MC5 c'est certainement un des meilleurs groupes de tous les temps. ces mecs sont très forts, encore aujourd'hui beaucoup les copient sans jamais les égaler, ne parlons même pas de les dépasser.
> ils faisaient peur aux hyppies californiens en 1969 avec leur rock puissant.
> le live Kick Out the Jams est exceptionnel:
> 
> ...


Une reprise fantastique de cette chanson "Kick out the jams" par RATM. 





Même 2, une en studio et une en live.


----------



## Patamach (2 Avril 2006)

En voilà un single pas banal!
Une sorte de beuverie rap/electro pour fin de soirée arrosée de guiness à la sortie du Pub d'une banlieue glauque à Manchester.
Seulement voilà derrière cette pochade pour ivrognes fan de foot se cache un petit génie: Mike Skinner aka The Streets.
Efficace!







:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Desmond Decker

*"Come on ; you, skinhead boys and girls!!!"*

:love: :love:


----------



## FANREM (2 Avril 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> MC5 c'est certainement un des meilleurs groupes de tous les temps. ces mecs sont très forts, encore aujourd'hui beaucoup les copient sans jamais les égaler, ne parlons même pas de les dépasser.
> ils faisaient peur aux hyppies californiens en 1969 avec leur rock puissant.
> le live Kick Out the Jams est exceptionnel:
> 
> ...



Marrant, parce que je viens de visionner ceci (un double DVD documentaire sur l'histoire du punk - fort intéressant d'ailleurs, même s'il en manque pas mal) :






et MC5 sont considérés comme (au minimum) une inspiration du punk dans le reportage   Moi, je les trouve plutôt rock, mais c'est un point de vue qui se défend. On y entend d'ailleurs Wayne Kramer


----------



## fedo (2 Avril 2006)

> et ils sont considérés comme (au minimum) une inspiration du punk dans le documentaire   Moi, je les trouve plutôt rock, mais c'est un point de vue qui se défend



sans MC5 pas de punk, pas de noise, pas de mélange soul & rock, jazz aussi...
eux + les Stooges ont révolutionné le rock de l'époque, ça tranchait avec les trucs anglais et la scène baba psychée de San Francisco.

faut dire pas la même vision de la vie que la Californie, Detroit c'était l'atelier de la société de consommation californienne.


----------



## Burzum (2 Avril 2006)




----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

moi aussi, j'aime bien Rufus mais on le voit moins au cinéma je trouve...


----------



## Burzum (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, j'aime bien Rufus mais on le voit moins au cinéma je trouve...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'en es restée bouche B ?



Qu'est ce que C ? 

jette les D


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Avril 2006)

C'est ma période en ce moment.... :love:


----------



## mikoo (3 Avril 2006)

Tient en parlant de Prince, j'ai vu son nouveau clip "Black Sweat" sur MTV ce matin, ça en jette!!


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2006)

ce matin, in ze pod, retour aux sources:


----------



## elektroseb (3 Avril 2006)

Tendancieux... mais j'adore "the calling"...


----------



## macarel (3 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma période en ce moment.... :love:



Pourquoi? T'as tes règles?


----------



## Patamach (3 Avril 2006)

ca plane ca plane dans le petit monde de l'electro bricolo ...






:style:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Avril 2006)

dominique encore....:king:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

_Interstate 5_, 8.06 min de pur plaisir :love:


----------



## Grug2 (3 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> dominique encore....:king:


en concert à Villepinte ?


----------



## Grug2 (3 Avril 2006)

indemodable&#8230;


----------



## fedo (3 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> _Interstate 5_, 8.06 min de pur plaisir :love:



je suis bien d'accord


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2006)

Quelles bonne idée! Tiens ça me donne envie de réécouter ça : 






D'ailleurs, c'est d'actualité : "Qu'est ce qu'on attend?"


----------



## mikoo (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## la(n)guille (3 Avril 2006)

Un truc très étonnant que je recommande à quiquonque aime la musique un rien expérimentale...






Un album trouvé par hasard, et qui me fait penser, au vu de certains de ses films, dont le formidable "Buffalo 66", que ce garçon est un véritable artiste complet... quoique très pédant semble-t-il, mais ça, ça concerne un autre fil...


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> indemodable


 Quoi donc ? Les cheveux courts ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Non, ta reum !  

IN-DÉ-MO-DABLE !


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui, au taf, j'ai passé ma compil de TTC - spécial chattes en menstrues, avec des titres évocateurs et pas tous sortis en skeud.
J'ai ramené ce soir le jeune stagiaire jusqu'à son arrêt de bus : j'étais un dieu vivant ! 

(la patron n'était pas là, bien évidemment)


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, ta reum !
> 
> IN-DÉ-MO-DABLE !



SU-PRÊ-ME Nicoumouk !!


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

On ne lachera pas les rênes, pour sur !


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2006)

zou


----------



## Burzum (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

>


[Mode SonnyBoy] 
Mais, mais.... C'est de la merde!!!! [/Mode SonnyBoy]

Là maintenant, 






*J'édite, parce que ça me semble très important. 

Si vous n'avez pas cette album, procurez-le vous d'extrème urgence. C'est un Live, comment dire, on s'y croirait. 

Pour les Rockeux habitués de ce fil, une analogie : c'est le Made In Japan de l'électro. INCONTOURNABLE.   *


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2006)

Bah moi Amon Tobin m'endort 


Une découverte du ouikende

Kiki, chez bpitch, avec _Run with me_ :love: 







et sort aujourd'hui






dont Rezba nous a dit tant de bien. J'ai hâte de le récupérer  c'est quasi mon bled le Pont du Gard, ma Tour Eiffel :love:


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2006)

Grâce à certaines personnes rudement sympas, j'ai réécouté *Polyphonic Size* "Live for each moment" .
Et avant une nuit que j'espère paisible, un coup de *Kraftwerk* (mes héros) "Expo 2000" suivi de l'imparable "Man Machine". Je crains que de ne pouvoir m'empêcher d'écouter ensuite "Aerodynamik" et "Music non stop", au groove de folie.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

>




*Je me suis sanglé sur ma chaise*
pour ne pas courir l'acheter dès aujourd'hui !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2006)

*Je suis en train de perdre la raison*
tout sanglé que je suis sur ma chaise.

À jouer à ça et à écouter ça avec obstination et déraison :





:love:


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

Public Image Ltd - Metal Box
Un classique indemodable à l'energie brute.






:style:


----------



## sofiping (4 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je me suis sanglé sur ma chaise*
> pour ne pas courir l'acheter dès aujourd'hui !



t'as pensé a coller la chaise au sol ?! 


The chemical brothers ...



* Dig your own hole 
*:love:


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai acheté un cédé ! Et même un dévédé ! 

Et ça tient toutes les promesses de l'extrait que la boite de prod avait négligément laissé trainer sur le ouaibe... 






Avis aux amateurs, courrez chez votre disquaire préféré. :love:


The March, Gamma Player, The Bells, Time Machine, Medium C, Amazon, et l'immense Sonic Destroyer, arrangés par Thomas Roussel, joués en live par Jeff Mills et l'Orchestre Philarmonique de Montpellier, dirigé par un Alain Atinoglu aux anges, tout ça sur fond de décor magique du Pont du Gard... C'est un immense bonheur.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2006)

*Rezba le tentateur*
ou comment remuer le couteau dans la plaie.





:love:


----------



## sofiping (4 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Public Image Ltd - Metal Box
> Un classique indemodable à l'energie brute.
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai la boite sous les yeux ... l'est un peu rouillée ... mais ça le fait toujours :love:


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la boite sous les yeux ... l'est un peu rouillée ... mais ça le fait toujours :love:



Tu l'as en vinyls d'origine?


----------



## sofiping (4 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as en vinyls d'origine?



oui mais j'ai plus de mange disques


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> oui mais j'ai plus de mange disques



Pas grave.
J'ai la platine idéale qui accueuillera à bras ouverts ces joyaux de vinyls


----------



## sofiping (4 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave.
> J'ai la platine idéale qui accueuillera à bras ouverts ces joyaux de vinyls



Bon ok ...je t'attends avec ta platine ... 
en plus je viens de les regarder (ça fesait longtemps ) ils sont en parfait état .... par contre je me suis fais une chtite peur ... je croyais qu'il y en avait 5 dans la boite (sais pas pourquoi ?) ... et m'en restait plus que 3 ...mais non , aprés recherche , c'est bien 3 45T qu'elle contient .... j'ai appris qu'elles avaient été edité a 50 000 exemplaires ...c'est pas beaucoup


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'ai appris qu'elles avaient été edité a 50 000 exemplaires ...c'est pas beaucoup



Pas assez en tout cas pour que j'en possede un exemplaire ...


----------



## elektroseb (4 Avril 2006)

Moi non plus


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2006)

Bin moi si   !

Même si je n'ai plus rien pour l'écouter.

"Slow motioooonnnn ... getting riiiiiidddd of zi albatrosssss ... "

Ah ! Fais-nous mal Johnny !


----------



## elektroseb (4 Avril 2006)

Ben moi dans les trucs rares, j'ai celui-la:




:love::love:


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2006)

Ah ça, je ne l'ai plus écouté depuis des lustres !


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

Et moi celui là en 45T ...
Le vrai celui qui a été retiré du commerce.






non mais.


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2006)

Découverte

*Clean living* de RJD2 sur _Since we last spoke_
*Lovers Rock* de Superpitcher sur _Here Comes Love_
*Up* de Kiki sur _Run With Me_
*Fantasia* de Jeff Mills sur _At First Sight_


----------



## elektroseb (4 Avril 2006)

Faudrait qu'on s'ouvre un fil pour les amoureux des vynils


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

Tiens justement pour les amoureux des disques vinyls.
Avez vous vu *High Fidelity*? (assez bon film par ailleurs)
Il y a une scène qui a été honteusement coupée du montage final:
la femme d'un colectionneur qui s'est tiré avec une jeunette propose à John Cuzak d'acheter la collec complète de vinyls pour qqs malheureux dollars ... :love:
Et cette andouille refuse :mouais:
On a pas idée!


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2006)

Pour infos....  *Date : 14/06/2006 au 15/06/2006*



*L. Garnier - B. Wesseltoft - P. Nadaud*
Laurent Garnier machines
Bugge Wesseltoft Fender Rhodes, machines
Philippe Nadaud saxophone
De belles amitiés réunies sur la scène du Cargo de Nuit pour deux concerts exceptionnels et délicieux aux accents jazz et électro. C&#8217;est au Cargo qu&#8217;ils ont choisi de se produire avant de s&#8217;attaquer aux grandes salles !


Cargo de Nuit - à Arles                         Avec::  Laurent Garnier, Bugge Wesseltoft, Philippe Nadaud 


En allant voir ma disquaire préférée elle m'a passé ce tuyau...   Sur le site de Laurent Garnier...   Un concert en Juillet sur le site du Pont du GArd...  



Prix: 20 eurosRubrique: électro jazz


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi Amon Tobin m'endort
> 
> (...)




Oh?!? 

Bon, ok, je veux bien. 
Mais là, je te parle du Solid Steel. Du gros son. Tant pis, chacun ses mauvais goûts comme j'ai l'habitude de dire.



			
				elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait qu'on s'ouvre un fil pour les amoureux des vynils



Un fil sur les vinyles, pourquoi pas? J'en possède moi-même quelques-uns et j'avoue un certain fétichisme pour ces objets :rose:. Y aurait-il assez de passage pour l'animer?  J'y avais pensé pendant un moment, comme de créer un fil sur l'histoire de certains albums qui ont marqué l'histoire de la musique. 
J'ai pas encore pris le temps... peut-être plus tard. 

Revenons sur le sujet : 

allez-hop :


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

:style:


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour infos....  *Date : 14/06/2006 au 15/06/2006*
> *L. Garnier - B. Wesseltoft - P. Nadaud*
> Laurent Garnier machines
> Bugge Wesseltoft Fender Rhodes, machines
> ...



Pour les 2 soirées en Arles, pas de chance pour moi c'est mercredi-jeudi, on a vérifié avec mr Purfils ce ouikende  Dans cette salle tout chtite ça sera surement dément !
Pour la soirée au Pont du gard, je n'ai pas trouvé sur le site de partie _Electrojazz_. par contre plus d'infos ci-dessous et sur le site fcom

*22 avril*
Paris - Ballroom @ Trabendo I'll be there !

*26 Mai*
Lausanne @ Mad

*14-15 juin*
Arles @ Cargo de nuit

*17 juin*
Paris @ Rex Club

*16 juillet*
festival Tohu-Bohu (concert avec Bugge Wesseltoft) @ Pont du Gard
Je sens qu'avec DM le 20 juillet aux Arènes de Nîmes, ma semaine sera sudiste :love:


Sinon c'est Kiki, _Run With Me_ en entier pour une fois et là *Run With Me* justement


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2006)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> :style:





yeeeeeeah :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Korzibsky (4 Avril 2006)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi dans les trucs rares, j'ai celui-la:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pareil :love: 
Caucasian walk !!! au rex :love: :love: :love:  en ... 1982 !!!!  :affraid:  
ET voilà, re-coup de vieux, pfffffff  
Le livret est excellent, et les 2X25 cm aussi.
Par contre, la boite a pris un sale coup de vieux aussi :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

Korzibsky a dit:
			
		

> Pareil :love:
> Caucasian walk !!! au rex :love: :love: :love:  en ... 1982 !!!!  :affraid:
> ET voilà, re-coup de vieux, pfffffff
> Le livret est excellent, et les 2X25 cm aussi.
> Par contre, la boite a pris un sale coup de vieux aussi :hein:



Je l'ai aussi  Vieux croûtons!


----------



## Burzum (4 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:


      :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les 2 soirées en Arles, pas de chance pour moi c'est mercredi-jeudi, on a vérifié avec mr Purfils ce ouikende  Dans cette salle tout chtite ça sera surement dément !
> Pour la soirée au Pont du gard, je n'ai pas trouvé sur le site de partie _Electrojazz_. par contre plus d'infos ci-dessous et sur le site fcom
> 
> *22 avril*
> ...



tiens il te manque une date.... le 30 Avril les tokyo/overtones à la fleche d'or à paris !!!:love:


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2006)

*3.6.3*, _Indochine_ - tout l'album.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Avril 2006)

*Nathan Fake*
Drowning in a sea of love.

Atmosphérique et minimal, un album qui séduira à n'en point douter tous les amateurs de Boards Of Canada.


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Eh bien, pour changer, le classique prend de plus en plus de place sur mon iPod. Et j'en suis aux symphonies de Brahms par Karl Bohm :


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Tiens justement pour les amoureux des disques vinyls.
> Avez vous vu *High Fidelity*? (assez bon film par ailleurs)
> Il y a une scène qui a été honteusement coupée du montage final:
> la femme d'un colectionneur qui s'est tiré avec une jeunette propose à John Cuzak d'acheter la collec complète de vinyls pour qqs malheureux dollars ... :love:
> ...



Ah ouais ! Excellent ce film ! Vraiment bien fouttu, on sent les amoureux des vinyls...


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tiens il te manque une date.... le 30 Avril les tokyo/overtones à la fleche d'or à paris !!!:love:



Je parlais juste de Garnier là 

Pour ce qui est des T/O si tu y es, on s'y verra


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

je ne sais pas si j'y serais  mais faudra te/vous faire connaitre de Laurent


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

je sens qu'on va se motiver 

des années que je suis pas retourné dans cette salle 


là c'est les Scissor Sisters et _Scissor Sisters_





ça m'amuse beaucoup je dois dire  


_Edit: Apparemment y'a un pb avec les images de chez discogs, elles n'apparaissent plus en lien on dirait_


----------



## richard-deux (5 Avril 2006)

*The Ideal Crash - dEUS*  






:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

Toujours aussi bon ces argentins! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais juste de Garnier là
> 
> Pour ce qui est des T/O si tu y es, on s'y verra



Je vais essayer d'y aller... on se tient au courant?


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

oué allez y tous !!! plein beaucoup ils le méritent !!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué allez y tous !!! plein beaucoup ils le méritent !!!! :love:



bon, alors: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3743536#post3743536


----------



## macarel (5 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va se motiver
> 
> des années que je suis pas retourné dans cette salle
> 
> ...



J'adore ce disque:love: :love: 
Moi,  j'écoute Linton Kwesi Johnson 'Brain smashing Dub"


----------



## mikoo (5 Avril 2006)




----------



## MrStone (5 Avril 2006)

Dans la tête depuis ce matin : 





:style:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Début d'apm en rouge et noir ici, avec *The Ex * et leur énergie militante.


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Avril 2006)




----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

*French Soundtracks 1968-1973*
Avec Philippe Sarde, Claude Bolling, Michel Magne, Francis Lai, Vladimir Cosma, Georges Garvarentz, ...

Parfait pour acceuillir le soleil a bras ouverts!






:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *French Soundtracks 1968-1973*
> Avec Philippe Sarde, Claude Bolling, Michel Magne, Francis Lai, Vladimir Cosma, Georges Garvarentz, ...
> 
> Parfait pour acceuillir le soleil a bras ouverts!
> ...


:love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

très belle pochette !!! :love:


----------



## SirG (5 Avril 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

>



Ah! Très bon choix.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

Et dans ces moments-là!


----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

Dans le même genre en plus funky, sorti en 1969 et recemment réedité.
J'adore le titre: *Vampyros Lesbos Sexadelic Dance Party*,BOF du même nom.

Qqs extraits ici






:style:


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2006)

Avec le regretté Lee Brilleaux :


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et dans ces moments-là!



Le plus touchant... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)




----------



## la(n)guille (5 Avril 2006)

fort bien, je paye pour voir ou je relance de dix...






un formidable moment pas trop agressif.... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre en plus funky, sorti en 1969 et recemment réedité.
> J'adore le titre: *Vampyros Lesbos Sexadelic Dance Party*,BOF du même nom.
> 
> Qqs extraits ici
> ...




1969... on peut pas mieux rêvé  :love:
Ce disque est à avoir absolument pour qui aime ces années-là, on pourrait dire de l'easy-listening mais c'est un peu facile, c'est nettement mieux que ça :love:



Sinon là c'est le Jeff Mills, *Blue Potential @ Pont du Gard* (dans mes bras, vieilles pierres, j'ai tant joué sur vous :love: ) avec l'Orchestre philharmonqiue de Montpellier . Merci à Rezba de m'avoir donné envie de le découvrir en lisant ses commentaires 






. 


à 18&#8364; à la Flaque en prix vert avec le DVD avec... ça serait idiot de passer à côté :love:


----------



## purestyle (5 Avril 2006)

Un petit cadeau pour IceandFire (un truc trouvé dans un vieux Best en faisant le ménage)


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

ouah ! :love:...tu peux pas me l'envoyer ? je te paye le timbre...


----------



## purestyle (5 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ouah ! :love:...tu peux pas me l'envoyer ? je te paye le timbre...




euh désolé pour l'instant il reste épinglé sur mon mur...


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

La gueule du cadeau... 

(edit : je dis ça à cause du mur, pas de la nature du cadeau, vous l'aviez compris....)


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

efficace et sans bavures






:style:


----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> efficace et sans bavures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

bon tant pis  ....


----------



## macarel (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> efficace et sans bavures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu, kezako?:rose:


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Heu, kezako?:rose:



ba c'est marqué dessus, comme le port salut 

Fugazi, groupe mythique de washington DC  que tout amateur de hardcore doit connaître...Ex Minute 5 et Minor threat.

mais je te rassure, à part les pochettes que je mets, je connais rien ici


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Je ne connaissais pas cette pochette, mais je connais le son de ce groupe. 
Et j'apprécie ! 
(même si je n'écoute plus trop grand-chose de nos jours, allez-allez, ma bonne dame, c'était bien mieux avant, m'en parlez pas, oh là-là, ça me tire, ça me lance !)


----------



## macarel (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba c'est marqué dessus, comme le port salut
> 
> Fugazi, groupe mythique de washington DC  que tout amateur de hardcore doit connaître...Ex Minute 5 et Minor threat.
> 
> ...


----------



## fedo (5 Avril 2006)

je suis étonné d'être le 1er à poster:





Lateralus de Tool, digne successeur d'Aenima.
le nouvel album arrive...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Avril 2006)

ça faisait un p'tit moment...


----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

Du très bon ça Madame.
N'ont pas perdu la main les Flaming!

:style:


----------



## KARL40 (5 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Début d'apm en rouge et noir ici, avec *The Ex * et leur énergie militante.



 

Pour ceux qui voudraient écouter THE EX : http://www.theex.nl/audio.htm


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

vu en concert The Ex avec Catherine Jauniaud en hommage à Tom Cora... freepunk jazz

remarquez que j'avais vu Tom avec Catherine peu avant sa mort... free jazz


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vu en concert The Ex avec Catherine Jauniaud en hommage à Tom Cora... freepunk jazz
> 
> remarquez que j'avais vu Tom avec Catherine peu avant sa mort... free jazz



Tom Cora, il était dans les Swans?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

Bon ben ce vendredi, on fête la nomination de mon copain Mini à son poste d'infirmier chef d'un service de la maternité. 
(ça ne s'invente pas.  )
Je prépare une compile d'enfer.

alors en en un "Touch me"

en deux, boys !

en trois, take me your heart !

Vous y rajoutez du Bros 

et du Jason & Kylie  et vous avez tous les ingrédients d'une soirée  complètement bang bang entre infirmiers/ infirmières.  

Ya pas à dire mais un petit Rick Astley en dessert, ça n'a pas de prix.  


on est pas là pour rigoler. 

La vrai musique n'est pas morte, heureusement !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

Si je ne suis pas trop mort, je raconte la soirée dans les userdelanuit quand je rentre....


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

Bon, on fête aussi ma promotion de chef adjoint de plastique, donc pas sur que je passerais par les users.  
là je rentre de l'appéro préparation.  
çase sent ?


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on fête aussi ma promotion de chef adjoint de plastique, donc pas sur que je passerais par les users.
> là je rentre de l'appéro préparation.
> çase sent ?




ça se lit   


en ce moment : le dernier Mogwai, Mr Beast






pas mal.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai écris à iTunes car il est totalement scandaleux qu'il ne propose pas à la vente l'intégrale des Bros et de Jason Donovan.  

Heureusement, il y a Europe.


----------



## fedo (5 Avril 2006)

> Bros et de Jason Donovan.



oui tu as bien raison, et glen medeiros ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, il y a Europe.


 
Ah, enfin du bon son dans ce fil. Il était temps...    

Bon, oublie pas la vidéo Paul...


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tom Cora, il était dans les Swans?



euh... les Swans ? 

eux ?, pas vu de traces dans cette discographie parcourue rapidement mais j'ai vu deux gars que je connais bien : Bill Laswell et Anton Fier 

mais si tu veux connaitre Tom Cora : amuse-toi !!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, enfin du bon son dans ce fil. Il était temps...
> 
> Bon, oublie pas la vidéo Paul...



Je prend le 20D pour le début de soirée et l'Ixus pour les vidéos de j'espère partouze après.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Silvia conduit, hein? 

ça me rappelle un truc tiens... _one, two, three..._


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Silvia conduit, hein?
> 
> ça me rappelle un truc tiens... _one, two, three..._



Oui, avec sa nouvelle péniche.  

Il y a des achats dont nous sommes particulièrement fière, qui nous font dire que la vie vautlapeined'être vécue: (à partir du n°510  )






J'adore le titre de Samanta Fox:

Touche Me avec la mention entre () (I Want Your Body)


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2006)

Ya pas à dire mais ya des compiles qui ont de la gueule.


----------



## House M.D. (6 Avril 2006)

Roooh bordel, l'hécatombe   



			
				La machine frustrante a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne.



Allez, ce soir, c'est un spécimen dangereux chez moi aussi   :

Weird Al Yankovic - It's all about the Pentiums

Le lien mène vers les paroles


----------



## EtVlan (6 Avril 2006)

Entre autres...

Anik Jean - Je suis Partie

Vénus 3 - Dans les airs

Mélanie Renaud - Mon Pays

Kevin Parent - Seigneur

Hugo Lapointe - Le Fou de toi

France D'amour - J'entend ta Voix

Charles Dubé - Un Ciel pour le Soleil


----------



## fedo (6 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas à dire mais ya des compiles qui ont de la gueule.



ça manque de modern talking et de foreigner .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

Certes.... Mais Sabrina et Samantha Fox... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Quelqu'un sait où on peut trouver des smilies qui ont la gaule?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Avril 2006)

mmhh là :


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

il manque surtout AL corley...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2006)

Après le vieux rock des familles, le reggae à Papa. :love:






*Peter Tosh*, _Legalize It_, 1976.


----------



## Patamach (6 Avril 2006)

Sabrina et Samantha ...
J'aimais bien moi à l'époque ...


----------



## Patamach (6 Avril 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres...
> 
> Anik Jean - Je suis Partie
> 
> ...




Allez Sevran enleve ton masque on t'a reconnu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sabrina et Samantha ...
> J'aimais bien moi à l'époque ...



Je te dis pas comme je me suis luxé le poignet à cause d'elles... :love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je te dis pas comme je me suis luxé le poignet à cause d'elles... :love:



Tu rajoutes Traci Lords et tu as le tiercé gagnant ... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2006)

Les gars, c'est quoi déjà le thème du topic? 
Non, parce que là je ne sais plus s'il s'agit de la musique qu'on écoute ou des fantasmes prépubères d'adolescents en mal d'identité sexuelle? 

  


Et pour revenir au sujet... 
J'adore cet album :






Comment-ça? qu'est ce qu'elle a cette pochette?


----------



## macarel (6 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Après le vieux rock des familles, le reggae à Papa. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec le printemps et le soleil qui sort  :love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Avril 2006)

Deux albums que j'écoute souvent en même temps 
Allez adieu


----------



## fedo (6 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Les gars, c'est quoi déjà le thème du topic?
> 
> Et pour revenir au sujet...
> J'adore cet album :
> ...



moi aussi j'aime les 2 1er albums de sugar ray.

je remarque que ta pochette est très sale


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

moi aussi, j'aime bien Alerte à Malibu...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2006)

Merci Amazon! 
J'ai malheureusement perdu cet album...


----------



## Patamach (6 Avril 2006)

Retour aux choses sérieuses:







:style:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Merci Amazon!
> J'ai malheureusement perdu cet album...



tiens justement en parlant du peuple...un titre est passé dans les experts manathan !!! la classe :style:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas à dire mais ya des compiles qui ont de la gueule.



vache ,tout les trucs de quand j'avais 15 ans !


----------



## mamyblue (6 Avril 2006)

​ 
     QU'ES AQUO ? 
       Le groupe OC met en valeur le Languedoc, sa terre,         sa langue, sa culture. 
       Sa musique se caractérise par des chants envoûtants, des instruments         du moyen-âge méditerranéen, associés aux technologies         électroniques actuelles.


----------



## behia (6 Avril 2006)

B0000248GP.08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

ben moiu en ce moment c est jacob miller du bon reggae


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

tjrs deejay punkroc :style:...yeah !  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> vache ,tout les trucs de quand j'avais 15 ans !




Tu verrais mon iTunes, tus erais halluciné!!


----------



## Patamach (6 Avril 2006)

Un classique intemporel
DJ Shadow - Endtroducing






:style:


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Après le vieux rock des familles, le reggae à Papa. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement: le reggae à papa ! Avec mon frère, on devait avoir 8-10 ans et on chantait _Legalize it_ sans parler anglais et on trouvait que les amis du daddy étaient super rigolos, ils faisaient tous un peu n'importe quoi. L'alcool sans doute 




là après Mylo et _Destroy Rock & Roll_ :love:, *When you wasn't famous* de The Streets Single :love: (bientôt l'album, le single est sautillant à souhait), avant Deejay Punk-Roc et _Spoiling It For Everyone_


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2006)

:style:


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Y a toujours du bon à manger ici.\o/
Bon bin je voulais mettre une pochette des L7, mais je trouve pas. 
Alors, à ne pas confondre avec un autre groupe pour prépubères, hein, on est pas chez mémé. C'est un groupes de filles, très rock, mais avec plein d'autres mélanges. C'est une super nana qui m'a fait découvrir ça, et c'est top.:love:


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Y a toujours du bon à manger ici.\o/
> Bon bin je voulais mettre une pochette des L7, mais je trouve pas.
> Alors, à ne pas confondre avec un autre groupe pour prépubères, hein, on est pas chez mémé. C'est un groupes de filles, très rock, mais avec plein d'autres mélanges. C'est une super nana qui m'a fait découvrir ça, et c'est top.:love:



elles sont assez sympatoches en concert. Le tout c'est d'éviter la bière qu'elles balancent dans la tronche 

j'écoutais ça quand j'étais djeune


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Merciiiii ! \o/ Voilà c'est ça ! Jamais vues en concert, mais ça me plairait bien.:love: 
Et...euh...."djeune" ? C'est à dire ? M'enfin, t'es plus jeune que moi.


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Merciiiii ! \o/ Voilà c'est ça ! Jamais vues en concert, mais ça me plairait bien.:love:
> Et...euh...."djeune" ? C'est à dire ? M'enfin, t'es plus jeune que moi.



ba j'écoutais ça en seconde  ..cet album doit avoir 13 ans... ...j'savais même pas qu'elles existaient encore 


dans un tout autre genre...

 Ni-Ten-Ichi-Ryu (Two Swords Technique), de Photek, sur:






j'adore ce morceau :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba j'écoutais ça en seconde  ..cet album doit avoir 13 ans... ...j'savais même pas qu'elles existaient encore




ah oouais, t'es un gamin quoi...


----------



## fedo (6 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Y a toujours du bon à manger ici.\o/
> Bon bin je voulais mettre une pochette des L7, mais je trouve pas.
> Alors, à ne pas confondre avec un autre groupe pour prépubères, hein, on est pas chez mémé. C'est un groupes de filles, très rock, mais avec plein d'autres mélanges. C'est une super nana qui m'a fait découvrir ça, et c'est top.:love:


à mon humble avis le meilleur album de L7 c'est The Beauty Process: Triple Platinium





et si tu veux trouver les pochettes à tous les coups ou presque tu vas là.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Avril 2006)

Mon premier concert de rock :rose:
Je devais avoir 14-15 ans, une toute petite salle en Normandie, un pur souvenir


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

le bassiste est décédé il y a peu...


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Ah bin oui c'est celui-là qu'on m'a passé. \o/ Et je ne savais pas qu'elles existaient depuis 13 ans.:rose: Merci pour l'adresse, je retiens. 
Du coup j'en profite pour mettre cet album aussi.:love: 




Qui a sûrement déjà été mis, mais bon, y a des super reprises de Lennon et Marvin Gaye entre autres, et ça se souligne. 
Et pis, tant qu'on parle de "d'jeun's", Nena, que je me réécoute en ce moment. Même pô honte...ou juste un p'tit peu.:rose: Pitain, les paroles, c'est vraiment nawak. (Je vous conseille "Irgendwie, irgendwo, irgenwann", là ça fait vraiment très mal. L'adolescence c'est terrible)




P.S. : Wouaaaaah la vache ! Fedo, ton site il est carrément bien là ! Youhou ! \o/Meurchi.


----------



## fedo (6 Avril 2006)

mon préféré de A Perfect Circle c'est Thirteenth Step de 2003:





Meynard James Keenan en grande forme.


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> mon préféré de A Perfect Circle c'est Thirteenth Step de 2003:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2006)

j'écoute electrOne, une web radio, là ce soir ils mixent en live de Lille apparemment, _Dance and Digest live from Lille_

Là, techno minimaliste qui me fait bourdonner les oreilles. Je vais aller changer l'équaliseur je sens  I'm a robot -:O:-

pour le flux, ne pas se démonter et cliquer sur Haut-débit avec WinAmp, iTunes comprend très bien ce qu'il faut faire avec 

_BackCat, Spyro ? vous les voyez mixer ?_


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Exactement: le reggae à papa ! Avec mon frère, on devait avoir 8-10 ans et on chantait _Legalize it_ sans parler anglais et on trouvait que les amis du daddy étaient super rigolos, ils faisaient tous un peu n'importe quoi. L'alcool sans doute
> 
> 
> 
> ...




po mal hein   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute electrOne, une web radio, là ce soir ils mixent en live de Lille apparemment, _Dance and Digest live from Lille_
> 
> Là, techno minimaliste qui me fait bourdonner les oreilles. Je vais aller changer l'équaliseur je sens  I'm a robot -:O:-
> 
> ...





J'entends rien 
J'ai pourtant le flux dans iTunes, le temps défile normalement, mais je n'entends rien 

Edit : Bon en fait, ça fonctionne, je n'étais pas assez patient :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute electrOne, une web radio, là ce soir ils mixent en live de Lille apparemment, _Dance and Digest live from Lille_
> 
> Là, techno minimaliste qui me fait bourdonner les oreilles. Je vais aller changer l'équaliseur je sens  I'm a robot -:O:-
> 
> ...


  pour la soirée!


----------



## FANREM (6 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:



Ca va peut etre vous interesser
http://www.fnacspectacles.com/ficheManifestation.do?codman=TOOL

Autrement, en ce moment, j'ecoute pour l'anecdote

Gimmie Shelter par..... Grand Funk Railroad, le groupe plus connu dans les années 70 pour le record de puissance que la sono atteignait que par la qualité de leurs chansons. Je crois me rappeler qu'ils consommaient l'electricite d'une ville moyenne francaise a chacun de leurs concerts


----------



## Tonton Nestor (6 Avril 2006)

Obok, Le dernier album de Gérard Manset.


----------



## squarepusher (6 Avril 2006)

Wu Tang Clan - 36 Chambers


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Obok, Le dernier album de Gérard Manset.


Et ton avis à son sujet ?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et ton avis à son sujet ?


Les textes et la musique sont toujours très travaillés, même lorsque c'est moins bon, ça n'est jamais bâclé. N'ayant pas été déçu comme beaucoup par l'album précédent je suis trouve celui ci encore meilleur. Deux trois titres dont celui qu'on entend à la radio (L'enfant soldat) sont susceptibles de devenir des classiques.


Deux reproches :
- Trop court : 9 titres pour environ 45 minutes.
- Manset fait du Manset, aucune prise de risque. Il ne tente pas d'aborder un autre style de musique, il n'essaye pas d'être un peu plus rock ou électro. Il reste dans le même sillon qu'il a traçé lui même. Il manque ce petit grain de folie, de renouveau.


----------



## fedo (7 Avril 2006)

terrible: Petra Garbo qui remix Diam's à sa façon trop fort. 
mort de rire.

et polemix et la voie off sur le CPE c'est génial aussi


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Les textes et la musique sont toujours très travaillés, même lorsque c'est moins bon, ça n'est jamais bâclé. N'ayant pas été déçu comme beaucoup par l'album précédent je suis trouve celui ci encore meilleur. Deux trois titres dont celui qu'on entend à la radio (L'enfant soldat) sont susceptibles de devenir des classiques.
> 
> 
> Deux reproches :
> ...


 Bonne critique 
Je veux dire : à la fin de la critique on a une idée de la chose.
Cela dit, je n'ai apprécié Manset que fugitivement il y a 25 ans ... J'en ai réécouté depuis et j'y suis plutôt indifférent. Donc si cela n'a pas changé ...
Avant de me coucher, j'écoute le dernier disque de *Marc Moulin* sous son nom (pas le dernier Telex, un peu raté, trouvé-je) "Entertainment". C'est bien sympa (jazz électronique). En tous cas, on ne peut pas lui reprocher d'avoir pris en marche le train qu'il a contribué à lancer il y a bien longtemps.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bonne critique
> Je veux dire : à la fin de la critique on a une idée de la chose.
> Cela dit, je n'ai apprécié Manset que fugitivement il y a 25 ans ... J'en ai réécouté depuis et j'y suis plutôt indifférent. Donc si cela n'a pas changé ...


Non, ça n'a pas réellement changé. Ca fait environ deux ans que je l'ai découvert. Et donc, j'ai tout écouté en très peu de temps. Et globalement on retrouve les mêmes ambiances et les même sonorités. Certes, la qualité de l'enregistrment n'est plus la même, mais les effets utilisés se valent. D'autant plus qu'il ne délégue rien et fait tout entièrement lui même, textes, musiques, et enregistrments.

Mais bon, c'est aussi pour ça qu'on l'aime.


----------



## HmJ (7 Avril 2006)

Bon, toujours aussi excellent, toujours les memes frissons en l'ecoutant :






Je ne suis pas specialement "inde", mais alors quand j'ecoute un concert de Pulp, quand j'ecoute le train de vie du chanteur partager tout les coups durs avec son groupe, et le logement dans les petits motels, je me dis que le rock a encore de l'avenir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Avril 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ca va peut etre vous interesser
> http://www.fnacspectacles.com/ficheManifestation.do?codman=TOOL
> 
> Autrement, en ce moment, j'ecoute pour l'anecdote
> ...


Je ne savais pas! super.

Ce matin :

















edit : la reprise de Diam's,   . Thx Fedo


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

car tant il est vrai que c'est bon de rire parfois...


----------



## Patamach (7 Avril 2006)

Un peu de rap francais de bon matin histoire de se decrasser les oreilles.
Je n'ai pas résisté à l'envie de vous mettre un petit extrait des paroles de 35 animaux morts ... 






Quand j'étais tout p'tit, on a eu plein d'perruches, 
Et puis elles sont mortes, on les a mises dans la poubelle, 

Juste après les perruches, on a eu les poissons rouges, 
Mais ils sont morts très vite, ça manquait d'oxygène, 
C'était un p'tit peu triste avec le ventre à l'envers, 
L'eau était sale et c'est p'tèt ça qui les a tués, 

Après, j'ai eu tout un tas de cochons d'inde, 
Mais ils duraient pas longtemps dans leur p'tite cage en fer, 
Quéq'fois z'étaient drôles dans la roue en plastic, 
Mais la plupart du temps ils branlaient rien de rien, 

Exactement pareil pour les tortues d'eau, 
Ell'd'vaient bien s'faire chier dans leur boite en plastoc 
Grand-mère m'avait dit qu'elles d'vaient bien grandir, 
Dans leurs carapaces molles ell'z'ont fini par pourrir, 

Pareil pour les tortues de terre, en plus dur, 
Momifiées, dans la boite à chaussure

etc etc ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

Du son qui crépite...


----------



## richard-deux (7 Avril 2006)

En ce moment, j'écoute le Zebramix du 31 Mars 2006 de OuïFM dédié à Serge Gainsbourg.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Retour aux choses sérieuses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent The Jam  



Pas souvent cités au travers de ces pages, et pourtant un band mythique des 80's: *Minimal Compact* et leurs _Deadly Weapons, Nil-Nil, Next One is Real, Statik Dancin_g et tant d'autres morceaux qui tiennent encore et toujours la route aujourd'hui. 






Des guitares abrasives, une rythmique rigide, des notes orientales... bref un son à classer entre Joy et les Talking Heads. 
 :style: :king: :style:


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2006)

LCD Soundsystem et _LCD Soundsystem_









J'aime beaucoup cette pochette, avec la boule à facette.

_Et aussi le sticker anticopie !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> LCD Soundsystem et _LCD Soundsystem_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ne me dis pas que tu as acheté un CD Copy Control. Faut boycotter ces trucs-là...


----------



## mikoo (7 Avril 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>




c'est tellement naze que même l'image ne veut pas s'afficher


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ne me dis pas que tu as acheté un CD Copy Control. Faut boycotter ces trucs-là...



tu as raison, ne nous laissons pas faire, battons nous!

cela dit, tu as déjà eu des problèmes pour encoder un CD "copy controlled"  

parce que, il ne faut pas parranoyer, big brother is not watching us... don't worry, but welcome in the real world...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison, ne nous laissons pas faire, battons nous!
> 
> cela dit, tu as déjà eu des problèmes pour encoder un CD "copy controlled"
> 
> parce que, il ne faut pas parranoyer, big brother is not watching us... don't worry, but welcome in the real world...




je ne parle pas de ne pas réussir à les ripper ou de Big Brother.
Je parle simplement de refuser d'acheter ce genre de trucs (puisqu'officiellement ils n'ont pas le droit à l'appellation CD) pour lutter contre la généralisation de ce genre de pratique.
En tout cas pour moi, c'est un fait, je n'achète pas un seul disque protégé, et je me fends d'un mail explicatif sur le site de l'artiste dans lequel je dis que j'aurais bien acheté ce disque mais que finalement, comme j'ai l'impression d'être pris pour un C** et pour un pirate, ben non...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

que du bon dessus, des compils comme on en fait plus :love: ....


----------



## EtVlan (7 Avril 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres...
> 
> Anik Jean - Je suis Partie
> 
> ...



Bon choix EtVlan!...

J'aime bien Anik Jean, elle est très prometteuse...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à cette tête de lard de Fab'Fab._


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

Vu que dans mon jardin on dirai que l'été est arrivé (j'ai tappé "summer" dans iTunes, voilà le résultat
        
China - Yellow Leader	 Andy  Summers,+ Robert Fripp	
Estate (Summer)	Jon Hassell
Girl On A Swing	 Andy Summers + Robert Fripp
In The Cloud Forest	Andy Summers + Robert Fripp
looking for the summer	Chris Rea	
the summerend tales Sting
Round Midnight	Sting and Andy Summers	
seven days	sting 	the summerend tales	
So Nice (Summer Samba)	Bebel Gilberto	Tanto Tempo
Summer '68	Pink Floyd	Atom Heart Mother	
summer in the city	Joe Cocker	
Summertime	Angelique Kidjo	
Summertime	Brainbox akkerman	
This Wheel's On Fire	Julie Driscoll, 
Brian Auger & Trinity	The First Summer Of Love 
Tribe 	Andy Summers + Robert Fripp	

Plusieurs trucs qui n'ont rien avoir (?) avec l'été mais bon.
ça donne quoi chez vous??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

J'ai raté quelques posts ou bien Ice&Fire ( ) n'a pas commencé son oeuvre de propagande  avec


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

pour info les artistes et les titres de la compil  
Dragging Me Down	4:31	Inspiral Carpets
Weirdo 3:36	Charlatans
Fools Gold	4:15	The Stone Roses
Twisterella	3:43	Ride
The Drowners	3:46	Suede
Loaded	5:14	Primal Scream
There's No Other Way	3:12	Blur
Shine On	4:03	The House Of Love
Sit Down	4:06	James
Real Real Real	3:05	Jesus Jones
Make It Mine 3:13	The Shamen
Hit	3:54	Sugarcubes
For Love	3:31	Lush
Monsters And Angels	3:40	Voice Of The Beehive
The Size Of A Cow	3:13	The Wonder Stuff
Planet Of Sound	2:07	Pixies
Kinky Love	4:07	Pale Saints
Glad	3:34	Spaghetti Head	Precious
Soon	6:54	My Bloody Valentine
Love Your Money	2:40	Daisy Chainsaw	Precious


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai raté quelques posts ou bien Ice&Fire ( ) n'a pas commencé son oeuvre de propagande  avec




Non,Non ca se fait tout seul...    :love:


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée tiens et hop je me mets ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


effectivement, c'est chaud


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ne me dis pas que tu as acheté un CD Copy Control. Faut boycotter ces trucs-là...



Euh...

Si j'étais aux EU, j'invoquerai le droit de me taire afin de ne pas m'incrimer 

Pour avoir envoyé en fabrication un certain nombre de disques en CC, j'ai cru comprendre comment ça fonctionne: c'est des brevets sur des technologies pas au point pour faire payer l'artiste, le label, le fabricant de CD et le consommateur, personne ne s'y retrouve vraiment, tout étant hackable de toute façon. Vu comme les label manager en ont rien à foutre en général de passer le prochain machin ou bidule aux copains, le cd tourne à plein régime avant sa sortie et tôt ou tard se retrouve sur le net, avant sa sortie officielle 

_Mais bon, c'est pas trop l'endroit pour en causer, on a eu déjà ces discussions sur pleins d'autres fils _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Non,Non ca se fait tout seul...    :love:



Avec sa pochette Deutsche Grammophon, il arrive un peu après, la bataille


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

si il y avait que la pochette   :love:....mais c'est pour cela qu'on l'aime


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'est tellement naze que même l'image ne veut pas s'afficher


Ca fait parti de toutes bonnes discothèques qui se respectent...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

peut être mais l'image ne s'affiche pas quand même... 
_sorry, ça s'est croisé_

et du coup, je te félicite...


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2006)

Toujours *SOS (Offer Nissim remix)* d'ABBA.

J'hésite encore à dire ce que j'en pense


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

si vas y dis   :love:....héhéhéhhé


----------



## rezba (7 Avril 2006)

Dans l'univers si dense de la techno, Ellen Allien est un astre singulier, qui conjugue la force d'une minimale poétique et une vraie dynamique collective autour d'elle.

Ce 124ème opus de son label BPitch Control est une merveille, même si ce n'est qu'un 12". L'album sort dans 10 jours, avec 2 titres de plus que ce qu'il m'a été donné à écouter dans les releases de presse. Un extrait intégral sur le site de l'album...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (7 Avril 2006)

bonjour toul'monde


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> si vas y dis   :love:....héhéhéhhé



_arrête, tu seras le premier à plus vouloir me causer après _


là c'est Belle & Sebastian et _Fold your hands child, you walk like a peasant_

Je découvre et je sens que je vais écouter régulièrement :love:



On parlait de Garnier l'autre jour, j'ai reçu la newsletter de Guys&dolls on y fêtera les 30 ans du disco et les 20 ans de la house en même temps. On espère vous y voir vous aussi :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Vu que dans mon jardin on dirai que l'été est arrivé (j'ai tappé "summer" dans iTunes, voilà le résultat
> 
> China - Yellow Leader	 Andy  Summers,+ Robert Fripp
> Estate (Summer)	Jon Hassell
> ...



héhé, bonne idée. chez moi, ça donne ça:

_Summer_ ANThology	*Alien Ant Farm	* 
_Summertime_ Green Is Blues	*Al Green	*
_The Birds and the Bees Postcard_  Summerisle	*Patrick and Eugene
*_Summer Thoughts In A Field Of Weed_	Revolution	*Q65*
_Summertime_	Verve Unmixed	*Sarah Vaughan		*


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

ça devrait le faire


:love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _arrête, tu seras le premier à plus vouloir me causer après _
> 
> 
> là c'est Belle & Sebastian et _Fold your hands child, you walk like a peasant_
> ...



entre Toi et Dan, je vais monter un fan club belle & sebastian :love:   et surtout demander à me faire engager comme agent 

pour info ils seront en concert au bataclan le 5 mai et le 13 aout à la route du rock de st malo, avec entre autre mogway, calexico et frantz ferdinand...que des artistes de chez pias..tiens   :love:


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> héhé, bonne idée. chez moi, ça donne ça:
> _Summer_ ANThology	*Alien Ant Farm	*
> _Summertime_ Green Is Blues	*Al Green	*
> _The Birds and the Bees Postcard_  Summerisle	*Patrick and Eugene
> ...



Moi ça 
*Summer eyes*	The Young Gods
*Love in summer*	Archive
*Summertime*	Fire Theft
*Summer son*	Texas
*Summer Wine*	Nancy Sinatra

*My Sweet Summer Suite*	Barry White
*Chill House Mix 5 Summer 2005*	DJ River
*Summer's gone*	Placebo
*Summer Wind*	Michael Buble
*Le rock summer (edit)*	Rinôçérôse

*Endless summer*	Lacquer
*Summerfire*	B-U
*Here Comes The Summer*	The Undertones
*In the summer*	Bill Pritchard
*Summertime*	Big Brother And The Holding Company Featuring Janis Joplin
*English summer rain*	Placebo

*Summer Green Eyes*	Ulita Knaus
*Summer In Paris (Featuring Anggun)*	Cam
*Summer Moon*	Africanism All Stars
*Italian Summer*	Niquid
*Summertime*	Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong

*Here Comes The Summer*	The Undertones
*Cruel summer*	Bananarama
*Sex In The Summer*	Prince
*Spirit of summer (Irma)*	Gazzara
*Summertime*	Diana Ross

*Midsummer night's dream*	Quazar
*Summer is magic*	La Bouche
*Summertime*	Sarah Vaughan
*Summer eyes*	The Young Gods
*When summer turns to snow*	Patti Wicks

*Summer´s Almost Gone*	The Doors
*Summertime*	Cathy Berberian
*My own summer (Shove it)*	Deftones
*Summer daze*	Jori Hulkkonen

J'ai pas mis les morceaux de Donna Summer !  ou les titres tirés d'albums ayant Summer dedans


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

The undertones, le plus grand groupe de rock du monde non ? selon un certain Didier...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

chez moi ça donne
- Mark Knopfler: a night in summer long ago
- Sketches: another summer
- Fra Lippo Lippi: come summer
- Bananarama: cruel summer
- Placebo: english summer rain
- Al Green: feels lke summer
- Bill Pritchard: in the summer
- Stray Cats: lonely summer night
- Chris Rea: Looking for the summer
- Deee-Lite: picnic in the summertime
- Bill Pritchard: souvenir of summer
- Pink Floyd: summer 68
- Joe Cocker: summer in the city
- Joe Jackson: summer in the city
- Julee Cruise: summer kisses, winter tears
- Chris Rea: summer love
- John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John: summer nights
- Kings of Convenience: summer on the Westhill
- Texas: summer son
- Nancy Sinatra: summer wine
- Paul Mac Cartney: summer's day song
- Bryan Setzer: summertime blues
- Chris Rea: Sweet sumemr day
- The Cure : the last day of summer
- A-Ha: the summer of youth
- playahitty: The summer is magic


sans compter tous les Donna Summer...


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> The undertones, le plus grand groupe de rock du monde non ? selon un certain Didier...




qui le tenait de quelqu'un d'autre il me semble. JoOOohn ? Tu es parmi nous ? 

Pour moi c'est les Young Gods mais bon 





Sinon là, The Streets avec _When you wasn't famous_


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

j'en ai moins moi  : 
Indian summer	2:36	The Doors	Morrison hotel		
A Summer Wasting	2:08	Belle & Sebastian	The boy with arab strap
Summer Moved On	4:04	A-Ha	The Singles 1984-2004	
I Know Where The Summer Goes	4:45	Belle & Sebastian	This Is Just A Modern Rock Song
Summer´s almost gone	3:22	The Doors	Waiting for the sun
the last rose of summer	1:13	pappy o`conner & friends	Irish Collection A Taste Of Irland


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

ah et puis il m'a sorti la compil summer dance floor FG (pas à moi ça !  )


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah et puis il m'a sorti la compil summer dance floor FG (pas à moi ça !  )




c'est pas ton cadeau de 4000 posts ?  

Moi je l'ai aussi mais comme c'est un album mais pas un titre 


*1969* de Boards Of Canada sur _Geogaddi_

Confirmation de mes écoutes de l'automne et de certaines radios sur last.fm: ce groupe est top :love:


en plus un titre comme ça c'est fait pour moi


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Bon. Alors aujourd'hui cela aura été simple : le bancal mais parfaitement appréciable Printemps à Bourges de notre Michael Jackson national (*JMJ* - je parle chirurgie, bien sûr).
Enchaîné par trois écoutes successives de Blue Potential de *Jeff Mills*, puis *Nick Warren* et son Shanghaï : Global Underground #028.


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> héhé, bonne idée. chez moi, ça donne ça:
> 
> _Summer_ ANThology	*Alien Ant Farm	*
> _Summertime_ Green Is Blues	*Al Green	*
> ...


Tèh, comment tu connais O65? Ils n'étaitent connus que chez un public disons assez "marginal", et ce public là doit être vieux maintenant (comme moi quoi )


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai moins moi  :
> Indian summer	2:36	The Doors	Morrison hotel
> A Summer Wasting	2:08	Belle & Sebastian	The boy with arab strap
> Summer Moved On	4:04	A-Ha	The Singles 1984-2004
> ...



Summer's almost gone, :love: :love: , je vais presque pleurer:rose: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Avril 2006)

Et non, des petits jeunes d'un quart de siècle peuvent les écouter aussi 

et puis ça aussi, c'est un truc de vieux  :


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> chez moi ça donne
> - Mark Knopfler: a night in summer long ago
> - Sketches: another summer
> - Fra Lippo Lippi: come summer
> ...



Hmm, pas mal tout ça :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et non, des petits jeunes d'un quart de siècle peuvent les écouter aussi
> 
> et puis ça aussi, c'est un truc de vieux  :





Aaaaah la vache!!!!!
J'men vas t'bouglarizer bébé!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah la vache!!!!!
> J'men vas t'bouglarizer bébé!!!!!




Ca m'arrange !  



			
				L'autre a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Ed_the_Head.


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça
> *Summer eyes*	The Young Gods
> *Love in summer*	Archive
> *Summertime*	Fire Theft
> ...



  eh bèn:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah la vache!!!!!
> J'men vas t'bouglarizer bébé!!!!!


Attention, pas trop de familiarités... 
J'adore le Captain Beefheart, vraiment. C'est un monument. 
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, et il y en a, on entend sa voix sur l'hilarant "Willie the Pimp" présent sur le "Kind of Blue" de Zappa, à savoir : Hot Rats!!!


----------



## steinway (7 Avril 2006)

Debussy :


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et non, des petits jeunes d'un quart de siècle peuvent les écouter aussi
> 
> et puis ça aussi, c'est un truc de vieux  :


:love: :love: :love: :love:  (tropical hot dog night )
Autrement, pour la petite histoire. Quand j'étais minot, j'habitais Zaandam, Q65 était de Beverwijk (juste à coté).
Alors, tu vois: Mobylette, premièrs amours, prelière quite (martini on ice:mouais: ), premier j***t, etc...:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  puis Q65, "sauvage" :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Avril 2006)

On depoussiere ce soir les vieux vinyls ... 






:style:


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> On depoussiere ce soir les vieux vinyls ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si vous continuez comme ça, je vais me souler ce soir (allez y):love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (7 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Si vous continuez comme ça, je vais me souler ce soir (allez y):love: :love: :love:



Ok alors un dernier hein ... 
Fais tourner macarel, fais tourner 






:style:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Avril 2006)

Tout ça ne doit pas être très original en ce moment, mais il va me falloir encore quelques jours (semaines ?) pour terminer ceci...
Intégrale Mozart de chez Brilliant Classics (170 cd, 168 heures d'écoute, 2300 morceaux environ)... Un régal...


----------



## Patamach (7 Avril 2006)

Et voilà pour finir faut qu'je file.
j'en profite ce soir c'est daube farcie au menu.






:style:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça ne doit pas être très original en ce moment, mais il va me falloir encore quelques jours (semaines ?) pour terminer ceci...
> Intégrale Mozart de chez Brilliant Classics (170 cd, 168 heures d'écoute, 2300 morceaux environ)... Un régal...



vive le juke box  :love:  ... c'est génial ce concept et pas cher..99  
ils vont sortir berlioz je crois comme ca ou bach... enfin un rocker de ces années là quoi ! :love:


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà pour finir faut qu'je file.
> j'en profite ce soir c'est daube farcie au menu.
> 
> 
> ...


Vous voulez ma mort non?   

Mais bon, soft machine, Black Sabbath, quand même, c'e'st du classique bien conservé:love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Avril 2006)

Avant d'être une musique de pub, ce fut un ****** de disque ! 






Triste époque .......


----------



## Burzum (7 Avril 2006)

Je vais la voir en concert dans 10 jours :











:love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Avril 2006)

J'avais oublié que les "gros mots" étaient censurés ....

Triste époque donc !  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

je suis pas le seul à la trouver bien sexe la petite Émilie... dommage, j'aurais moins de chances...


----------



## Burzum (7 Avril 2006)

Je pense que c'est le meilleur groupe du monde... enfin aujourd'hui.


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est le meilleur groupe du monde... enfin aujourd'hui.



Ouais,
Mais elles sont un peu floues leurs photos quand même...


----------



## Burzum (7 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais,
> Mais elles sont un peu floues leurs photos quand même...



Es-tu hermétique à l'art ?


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

Steve Lacy choisissait toujours les photos d'un photographe américain pour ses pochettes : le type se pointait déjà pas mal assomé par l'alcool, il buvait un whisky, faisait une prise et tombait en même temps, il rebuvait un whisky et quand il tirait la photo le lendemain, c'était une bonne photo. Le flou, c'est parfois super classe.


----------



## Burzum (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Steve Lacy choisissait toujours les photos d'un photographe américain pour ses pochettes : le type se pointait déjà pas mal assomé par l'alcool, il buvait un whisky, faisait une prise et tombait en même temps, il rebuvait un whisky et quand il tirait la photo le lendemain, c'était une bonne photo. Le flou, c'est parfois super classe.



Merci.


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu hermétique à l'art ?


Heu c'était pour rire...
Mais je suis sur que tu n'est pas hermetique à l'humour... 

Elle est très belle cette photo !
 

C'est quoi comme genre de musique?


----------



## Burzum (7 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'était pour rire...
> Mais je suis sur que tu n'est pas hermetique à l'humour...
> 
> Elle est très belle cette photo !
> ...



Bien sûr que je rigole !!! le smiley est là pour le dire.
Sinon pour définir le style :

Collectif originaire de Montreal, Godspeed You Black Emperor pratique un rock déstructuré, où se mèlent guitares dissonantes, violon, violoncelle et une double section rythmique. Le groupe pratique ce métissage sur de longues plages musicales qui alternent passages atmosphériques et envolées épiques. Pronfondément anticapitaliste, Godspeed est signé sur le label "Constellation" qui partage les mêmes valeurs que le groupe, et accueille de nombreux autres artistes de la même trempe.

http://www.xsilence.net/artiste-1.htm


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi comme genre de musique?




*C'est vrai que globalement, accompagner une pochette,*
qui ne parle pas forcément à ceux qui ne connaissent pas le groupe ou le chanteur, de quelques mots ou phrases pour faire partager l'engouement qu'on a pour ce disque et/ou artiste serait bienvenu je trouve.


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vrai que globalement, accompagner une pochette,*
> qui ne parle pas forcément à ceux qui ne connaissent pas le groupe ou le chanteur, de quelques mots ou phrases pour faire partager l'engouement qu'on a pour ce disque et/ou artiste serait bienvenu je trouve.




tu as très bien vendu Birdy Nam Nam...


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu as très bien vendu Birdy Nam Nam...



A toi aussi ?  Bon agent dans l'ensemble. Faut te reconvertir le purfils


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A toi aussi ?  Bon agent dans l'ensemble. Faut te reconvertir le purfils




*Vendeur*
à la Flaque©


----------



## rezba (7 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu as très bien vendu Birdy Nam Nam...




Ah ouais, c'est ça... Lui, il vend.
Faut que j'arrête de donner, moi.


----------



## Burzum (7 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2006)

Yeah!  :love:

Moi c'est ça:


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2006)

bon  Jp, j'espère que tu t'es mis à ça:






Totalement incontournable de la musique arabe: Alf Leila we leila. :love: (mille et une nuits)

Oum kalsoum, c'est le record du monde de l'oympia -> 5 heures de concert ininterrompu


----------



## tinibook (8 Avril 2006)

Bon, les vacances approchent à grands pas et certains chanceux auront le privilège de passer quelques jours à la "playa". Vous avez tout prévu comme il faut parcque vous êtes parfaitement habitué à ce genre de trip et bien évidemment vous avez chargé votre iPod pour être relax...

Et là viendra un type avec son magnifique iPod Hi-Fi et y'a bien des chances qu'il écoute ceci!

Enjoy!


----------



## EtVlan (8 Avril 2006)

Un album hommage à Joe Dassin






Avec quelques extraits


----------



## EtVlan (8 Avril 2006)

Un album des Cowboys Fringuants






Pour des extraits...

(Tonton Nestor aime beaucoup...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Et là viendra un type avec son magnifique iPod Hi-Fi et y'a bien des chances qu'il écoute ceci!
> 
> Enjoy!




*Les fermiers du chiapas*
se mettent au rock'n'roll ?

Non, non, on enjoyera rien du tout, et on lui balancera plein de sable sur la tronche.


:mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Avril 2006)

et ils sont mauvais...

on ecrasera des biscottes et des BN dans leurs duvets, mélangés avec du gel douche...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2006)

*La lambada on n'aime pas ça*
alors pensez des gros fermiers en chemise à carreaux, marcel et pantalon de treillis...

Non merci


----------



## macarel (8 Avril 2006)

Pour me remettre des émotions de hier soir un peu de calme: "Bring it all back home" (Subterranean homesick blues) 
Suivi par Everlast: Eat at Whiteys


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Avril 2006)

Hubert Félix Thiéfaine - Scandale Mélancolique


----------



## richard-deux (8 Avril 2006)

Voilà 2 soirs que je vais voir _Thomas fersen_ en concert et c'est bon.  

Son concert est très rock et finalement son dernier album, _Le Pavillon Des Fous_, est très bon en live. 

Mais en ce moment:


----------



## Burzum (8 Avril 2006)




----------



## steinway (8 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça ne doit pas être très original en ce moment, mais il va me falloir encore quelques jours (semaines ?) pour terminer ceci...
> Intégrale Mozart de chez Brilliant Classics (170 cd, 168 heures d'écoute, 2300 morceaux environ)... Un régal...



peux tu nous donner tes impressions ?


----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2006)

le meilleur album d'R.E.M selon moi....


----------



## Patamach (8 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le meilleur album d'R.E.M selon moi....



Tu mens








C'esy cuilà le meilleur


----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2006)

Non pas pour moi   et les autres d'avant aussi, eponyme et tout ça...hein FANREM ?  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

_Hyperbolicsyllablecsesquedalymistic_	sur Hot Buttered Soul par *Isaac Hayes*

Et en vinyle, s'il vous plaît! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## tinibook (8 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les fermiers du chiapas*
> se mettent au rock'n'roll ?
> Non, non, on enjoyera rien du tout, et on lui balancera plein de sable sur la tronche.
> :mouais:



Ben, d'abord c'est pas gentil d'envoyer plein de sable sur la tronche!  Et c'est sûr que c'est pas toi qui enjoyera mais bien lui et sa bande de voisins...



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et ils sont mauvais...
> on ecrasera des biscottes et des BN dans leurs duvets, mélangés avec du gel douche...



Ensuite c'est pas bien de jouer avec la nourriture! Ah,non! C'est pas bien du tout!!
Nan, je déconne! En tout cas ceux qui vont à la "playa" (enjoy   ou pas  )  sont prévenus!!


----------



## Galatée (8 Avril 2006)

Ben moi en ce moment, c'est ça :








Pour faire chier l'hôtel d'au-dessus de chez moi qui arrête pas de faire des travaux, et aussi pour exploser mes enceintes avec *"Under the influence"*.

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2006)

*Une production Ninja Tune*
The Herbalizer nous assènent une musique oscillant entre hip hop et groove, parsemée d'arrangements cuivrés. 
LA collision de la musique de films des années 70, du hip hop et de la black music.

Un régal.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

Que des albums excellents, je suis un inconditionnel de ce groupe un peu moins bon sur scène qu'en studio. 
Un petit faible peut-être pour "Session One", leur album instrumental groovy à souhait sorti quand ils s'appellaient encore "The herbaliser band"


----------



## mikoo (8 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2006)

c'est qui ben affleck et la scientologue de cruise ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

D'une manière générale, je suis assez insensible à la chanson française. Surtout quand il s'agit de la NOUVELLE chanson française.

Mais là, j'ai 2 coups de c&#339;ur. 






Elle a une très jolie voix, et ses paroles sont très touchantes. J'aime beaucoup.

et puis : 







C'est très drôle, beaucoup de dérision et d'autodérision. Si vous ne connaissez pas, jetez-vous dessus!


_Edit : visiblement, c'est assez connu! Bon, ben je suis à la bourre... comme d'hab. _


----------



## mikoo (8 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est très drôle, beaucoup de dérision et d'autodérision. Si vous ne connaissez pas, jetez-vous dessus!



Mon coeur, mon amour, mon amour, mon coeur...


----------



## steinway (8 Avril 2006)

Sara K.


----------



## Patamach (8 Avril 2006)

:style:


----------



## Patamach (8 Avril 2006)

Blackalicious mélange savant de Soul, Rap & Funk; un vrai sens du groove, une ligne de bass 70s comme on n'en fait plus que très rarement, un flow grave et sensuel.
La bande son de l'été pour faire chier vos voisins fan de lambada à coups de basses et de beat.
Imparable.






:style:


----------



## mikoo (8 Avril 2006)




----------



## teo (8 Avril 2006)

tranquille, avant de sortir ce soir, en espérant ne pas me tromper


*In A Beautiful Place Out In The Country de Boards Of Canada* sur _In A Beautiful Place Out In The Country [EP]_


----------



## Virpeen (8 Avril 2006)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> peux tu nous donner tes impressions ?


Un délice ! :love:
J'ai commencé par écouter dans l'ordre chronologique, mais difficile à s'y tenir quand on a envie d'écouter tout d'un coup ! :rateau: 
Les enregistrments sont (mais je ne suis pas une experte  ) de bonne qualité et la version du Requiem (référence pour moi, car je peux comparer avec les 3 autres versions que je possède, dont celle de Karl Böhm que je trouve superbe) est très honorable.  
J'ai tout encodé (oui, les 170 cd ! :rateau: ) pour mettre dans mon iPod et les 2436 morceaux ne représentent "que" 11,5 Go... Une bagatelle !  
Tu l'as acheté aussi ?


----------



## BeatKickAll (8 Avril 2006)

Chez moi ça fait 2443 morceaux, 7 jours et 9,63 Go, comment se fait-ce ? Y a-t-il différentes vrsions ? Pas tout écouté non plus, au bout d'un moment ça saoule, mais il n'y a rien à jeter. Quand on compare les quelques années nécessaires et la discographie de chanteurs actuels qui ont une carrière de 50 ans !!!


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2006)

BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ça fait 2443 morceaux, 7 jours et 9,63 Go, comment se fait-ce ? Y a-t-il différentes vrsions ? ...




C'est juste une question de choix de paramètres(128/160 kbps par ex.) qui selon la qualité plus ou moins grande donnent des fichiers de tailles différentes.


----------



## Virpeen (8 Avril 2006)

BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ça fait 2443 morceaux, 7 jours et 9,63 Go, comment se fait-ce ? Y a-t-il différentes vrsions ? Pas tout écouté non plus, au bout d'un moment ça saoule, mais il n'y a rien à jeter. Quand on compare les quelques années nécessaires et la discographie de chanteurs actuels qui ont une carrière de 50 ans !!!


J'avoue que je n'ai compté que les oeuvres imputables à Mozart et donc n'ont pas été comptés les 7 morceaux de J-C Bach (KV 107-Sonata in D major Op. 5 - Volume 2/cd 1) : ce qui m'amènerait à 2443 morceaux. Cd encodés en AAC à 160 kbps et je pense que c'est ça qui fait la différence ...
Maniaque, vous avez dit maniaque ? :rateau:


----------



## BeatKickAll (8 Avril 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que je n'ai compté que les oeuvres imputables à Mozart et donc n'ont pas été comptés les 7 morceaux de J-C Bach (KV 107-Sonata in D major Op. 5 - Volume 2/cd 1) : ce qui m'amènerait à 2443 morceaux. Cd encodés en AAC à 160 kbps et je pense que c'est ça qui fait la différence ...
> Maniaque, vous avez dit maniaque ? :rateau:



Ah oui, c'est une bonne idée, je recommence !


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Avril 2006)

je viens de découvrir ça...
c'est impressionnant, très bien exécuté...






calme et distrayant.


----------



## Virpeen (8 Avril 2006)

BeatKickAll a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est une bonne idée, je recommence !


Nooon ?


----------



## BBh (8 Avril 2006)

En ce moment c'est  Rob Smith: Tru Rub - Up On the downs -


----------



## steinway (8 Avril 2006)

Revolver !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Avril 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (8 Avril 2006)

Le dernier album de ben harper n'est pas trop mal, même si on peut dire qu'il ne se renouvelle pas trop, toujours les mêmes mélodies, les mêmes rythmes... mais bon quand on aime... :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2006)

It's a gas gas gas !


----------



## mamyblue (9 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> It's a gas gas gas !


C'est dommage il fonctionne pas, J'aurais bien écouté un morceau moi!


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (9 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

>



je l'ai acheté hier!!!!!:love:


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai acheté hier!!!!!:love:



Hier encore, Qui ?
Il faut savoir que les comédiens et La bohème étaient des plaisirs démodés. Et pourtant, j&#8217;voyais déjà la mamma à  trousse chemise comme ils disent. Malgré le temps, que c&#8217;est triste Venise, sans les deux guitares. Désormais, l&#8217;amour c&#8217;est comme un jour For me formidable. Non, Tu t&#8217;laisse aller et je n&#8217;ai rien oublié... emmenez-moi.
   :modo: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Avril 2006)

quel talent !!!   :love:


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> quel talent !!!   :love:


----------



## UnAm (9 Avril 2006)

Ocean Trance - Addicted To Music _désolé, pas de pochette_


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

tryo "l'hymne de nos campagnes " ...


----------



## Patamach (9 Avril 2006)

(plus) rien.


----------



## Patamach (9 Avril 2006)

(plus) rien.


----------



## Patamach (9 Avril 2006)

rien.


----------



## macarel (9 Avril 2006)

Pour un reveil en douceur après un épuisante nuit de belote (on a tout perdu contre les filles avec des chiffres humilants  ) je mets Steps Ahead (Michael Brecker/Mike Stern etc) sur "Steps Ahead":love: :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Avril 2006)

​

_Chanteur allemand aux textes très intéressants. Il a vécu plusieurs années en France et il connait bien les subtilités de notre langue.  J'écoute aussi ses chansons en Allemand car je trouve la musique très sympa et le style en général.

_


----------



## mamyblue (9 Avril 2006)

*Je suis venu te dire...     °


*


----------



## IceandFire (9 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le meilleur album d'R.E.M selon moi....



Encore....et toujours....


----------



## Burzum (9 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (9 Avril 2006)

quel talent...!!!  :love:...Breizh Powa :style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2006)

Ninja tunes Powa!!!


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> rien.




T'as pété tes enceintes ? ? 






moi là Tiefschwarz et leur _Eat Books_ :love: un vrai régal


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2006)

Should I stay or should I go now ?


----------



## Patamach (9 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> T'as pété tes enceintes ? ?



Non la maréchaussée a décidé de tout arreter sous prétexte que le son s'entendait d'assez loin.
Quel manque de gout et de tact je vous jure  N'aiment pas Carl Craig apparement 

Là pour se reveiller doucement ...






:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

Grand Corps Malade. _Plus rien ne sera comme avant._


----------



## IceandFire (9 Avril 2006)

toi t'as regardé ardisson hier soir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> toi t'as regardé ardisson hier soir


Oui. Et, comme beaucoup j'espère, j'ai découvert un vrai, un p.utain de poète. Et ça fait un bien pas possible.


----------



## Sim le pirate (9 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est le meilleur groupe du monde... enfin aujourd'hui.



La-dessus on est d'accord !!! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Avril 2006)

C'est certain, ça change de TTC ou d'Hocus Pocus! :love:

Par expérience, J&#8217;exècre tout ce qui passe chez Ardisson... mais je me laisse tenter. J'écoute les extraits sur le lien du Doc. 
Tiens, c'est pas trop lourdingue (sauf Saint-Denis, le morceau type de hiphop géographique ) 
Mais c'est même pas mal. C'est rare le bon hiphop en France. 
Comment ça c'est pas du hiphop?  c'est du slam. Non, c'est du hiphop. C'est tout.


Mais c'est dans le panier Flaque©.


----------



## FANREM (9 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Grand Corps Malade. _Plus rien ne sera comme avant._



Rectificatif : il n'y a plus rien apres 
PS : le slam, c'est des gens qui se font porter a bout de bras dans la fosse des concerts


----------



## FANREM (9 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Encore....et toujours....



On voit que t'es pas completement specialiste, 
Surveille ta boite postale, et on en reparle


----------



## IceandFire (9 Avril 2006)

Oui maitre    :love: ....


----------



## FANREM (9 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui maitre    :love: ....



Juste amateur éclairé, pas maitre


----------



## Burzum (9 Avril 2006)




----------



## G2LOQ (9 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## mikoo (9 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



Superbe album. :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Avril 2006)




----------



## teo (9 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Et, comme beaucoup j'espère, j'ai découvert un vrai, un p.utain de poète. Et ça fait un bien pas possible.




moi dans un demi sommeil ce matin, sur France Inter, y'a eu cette voix et ce texte, *Rencontres*, envie d'entendre plus, d'écouter, noter le nom. Et l'iTMS me fait à peine regretter la pochette qui me plait avec sa typo et cette photo. Manquera juste les textes et le papier.

Ouais, je sens que ça va devenir une belle évasion régulière. Allez y... 16 morceaux pour 999, ça va c'est pas volé... lancez-vous 

Grand Corps Malade, c'est par ici


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2006)

dans un autre genre l'excellent nouvel album des eagles of death metal (mais rien à voir avec du death metal):


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

Amazing - Big Ones - Aerosmith


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2006)

*WARP records*
tout amateur de musique électronique qui se respecte connaît obligatoirement ce mythique label anglais.

À l'occasion de leur centième réalisation était sorti la compilation _"We are reasonnable people" _regroupant leurs artistes phares avec entre autres : Autechre, Plaid, Boards Of Canada, Squarepusher, Nightmares On Wax, Red Snapper.

C'est du lourd, du costaud, pas forcément très facile d'accès mais c'est du tout bon !


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2006)

Un peu de son dans la voiture ce matin  Au moins j'arrive réveillée au boulot..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Un peu d'énergie brute...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de son dans la voiture ce matin  Au moins j'arrive réveillée au boulot..



t'as le net dans ta caisse ??? :affraid: :rateau:    :love:  :king:


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

J'(essaie desèspèrement  de me motiver ce matin, assez rude:mouais: :mouais: 
Alors: Lynyrd Skynyrd "Endangered Species" :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

j'en sors plus :love:....sans doute lié à la belle période de ma vie, dans les années 94..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Un de mes favoris :love:


----------



## r0rk4l (10 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Grand Corps Malade. _Plus rien ne sera comme avant._



 J'adore cet artiste, j'ai découvert son album il y a 2 jours, et je le passe en boucle tant sa voix est prenante et accrocheuse, ainsi que ses textes qui sont géniaux


----------



## y&b (10 Avril 2006)

C'est pas tout neuf,je ne m'en lasse pas.
J'irai même qu'il me faut ma dose mensuelle ! 
:love:



:love:


----------



## richard-deux (10 Avril 2006)

En ce moment, ce *magnifique* album des Residents. :love: 







40 titres et c'est trop peu.


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'as le net dans ta caisse ??? :affraid: :rateau:    :love:  :king:




Tu n'imagines pas la voiture de Mado comme elle est classe et suréquipée  


Alter Ego et _Transphormer_

De l'électro étrange et ludique. Ca me donne envie d'aller m'acheter une boite de Lego et de passer des heures à fabriquer des machines qui bougeraient toutes seules guidées en bluetooth par mes lectures aléatoires   Je suis sur que j'ai pas perdu la main depuis 25 ans :rateau: 







et ça sera suivi de Jeff Mills avec _At First Sight_ et _Blue Potential_


Sinon, je viens tomber sur ça sur le site de FG :love:



> *MASSIVE ATTACK EN CONCERT*
> 
> Que les fans des Massive Attack se réjouissent, le groupe anglais n'oublie pas ses chers fans français et prévoit une multitude de date sur notre continent !
> 
> ...



je rebondis: est-ce que _Collected_ vaut la peine ou est-ce une simple compilation ?


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

p****n, sais pas ce que j'ai mais dans le mélanconique:rose: :rose: :mouais: 
Neil Young: "Harvest" :love: :love: :love: (Out on the weekend e.a.)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> p****n, sais pas ce que j'ai mais dans le mélanconique:rose: :rose: :mouais:
> Neil Young: "Harvest" :love: :love: :love: (Out on the weekend e.a.)


Quel album, mais quel album!


Là maintenant :


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

Là, je vire carrément dans la déprime: Robert Wyatt "Rock Botton"   
Bon, je promets, quelquechose de plus "récent" ensuite (faudra que je cherche quand-même)

EDIT:  Tè, j'ai trouvé: Archive: "Londinium".:love: (c'est assez récent au moins?)


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> EDIT:  Tè, j'ai trouvé: Archive: "Londinium".:love: (c'est assez récent au moins?)



Leur meilleur album! :love:

Moi en ce moment.:love:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

un bon coup de libertines :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

Les Boo Radleys

upon 9th and fairchild. Superbe morceau  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

Ahhhh!!! les Boo :love:... bon enchainage avec the strokes.... :style:


----------



## mog (10 Avril 2006)

Vous pourriez m'aider à sortir de ce désespoir ?? 
Je cherche le nom d'une chanson assez ancienne.
Je sais plus le nom de l'auteur :love:
Juste le clip qui étiait un dessin-animé ou l'on pouvait voir des grenouilles et d'autes animaux comme dans un conte. Il y avait aussi des fleurs qui s'entortillaient et qui chantaient.
Le titre doit contenir "Love" je crois.
Merci :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Avril 2006)

Oui, le titre contient bien love  
Un interlude dans le temps de l'ORTF, non ?

Zut, grillé par picouto !


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Vous pourriez m'aider à sortir de ce désespoir ??
> Je cherche le nom d'une chanson assez ancienne.
> Je sais plus le nom de l'auteur :love:
> Juste le clip qui étiait un dessin-animé ou l'on pouvait voir des grenouilles et d'autes animaux comme dans un conte. Il y avait aussi des fleurs qui s'entortillaient et qui chantaient.
> ...



Voilà, voilà ! 






[Edith]
Grillé aussi, mais elle est plus belle ma pochette  ! 

[/Edith]


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

love is all de Butterfly ball 


le chèque, tu peux le faire au nom de yvos. d'avance merci


hadith: bon ok, je suis over grillé, mais merde, j'ai aussi un job, moi!


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

Ellen Allien & Apparat et _Orchestra Of Bubbles_

j'ai pas toujours accroché avec Ellen Allien mais là :love:

des extraits sur le site du disque en attendant








Justement là c'est *Do not break* et il est sur le site en dwld  :love:


y'a aussi des bonus sur le site d'apparat






			
				macarel a dit:
			
		

> (...)EDIT:  Tè, j'ai trouvé: Archive: "Londinium".:love: (c'est assez récent au moins?)



Oh à peine 10-12 ans ça va encore ! de toute façon, il est dans les top de cette décennie alors on fera pas la fine bouche :love:


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> vous ai tous toasted
> le chèque est à faire à mon nom


Boudu, vous avez mangé des amphs ou quoi, je n'ai même pas eu le temps d'écrire le message:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## mog (10 Avril 2006)

Ahh ! Je vais pouvoir m'endormir dans la paix et la sérénité..  
Un merci tout particulier à  Picouto, guytantakul, macmarco, yvos et macarel.. ouf! :rateau:
Les chèques en bouleau, ça joue ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Ahh ! Je vais pouvoir m'endormir dans la paix et la sérénité..
> Un merci tout particulier à  Picouto, guytantakul, macmarco, yvos et macarel.. ouf! :rateau:
> Les chèques en bouleau, ça joue ?




Si y a pas trop de boulot pour les encaisser, ça va.


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

Marché de *Saint-Denis*

GCM


----------



## Patamach (10 Avril 2006)

Phénomène étrange.
Je suis devant ma discothèque soit +/- 4000 albums.
Et je ne sais quoi écouter.
Je me dis même que je n'ai rien envie de passer, que j'ai keudchi, keudal, qu'elle ressemble à rien cette discothèque. Elle est toute moche.
Fais chier tiens.


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Phénomène étrange.
> Je suis devant ma discothèque soit +/- 4000 albums.
> Et je ne sais quoi écouter.
> Je me dis même que je n'ai rien envie de passer, que j'ai keudchi, keudal, qu'elle ressemble à rien cette discothèque. Elle est toute moche.
> Fais chier tiens.




J'étais pas loin de penser la même chose ces derniers temps. Trop. Trop et pas assez de temps.

La consommation tue. Je n'aurai jamais les 48 jours devant moi pour l'écouter entièrement cette semaine


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Phénomène étrange.
> Je suis devant ma discothèque soit +/- 4000 albums.
> Et je ne sais quoi écouter.
> Je me dis même que je n'ai rien envie de passer, que j'ai keudchi, keudal, qu'elle ressemble à rien cette discothèque. Elle est toute moche.
> Fais chier tiens.


Je te propose "Here's the Deal" de Liquid Soul. ça devrait te sortir de cet impasse. Allé, je le mets aussi  :love:
Par exemple "Rocket Scientist"


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Allez un ptit post...

Là, j'écoute The Streets - A Grand Don't Come For &#8230;

Good.


----------



## Patamach (10 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'étais pas loin de penser la même chose ces derniers temps. Trop. Trop et pas assez de temps.
> 
> La consommation tue. Je n'aurai jamais les 48 jours devant moi pour l'écouter entièrement cette semaine



Je me sens tel Picsou à accumuler des richesses dont je ne jouierai jamais.
Mais toujours je cherche à en accumuler plus.
Paradoxe de notre temps synonyme de vide existentiel.
Je vais tout balancer.


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens tel Picsou à accumuler des richesses dont je ne jouierai jamais.
> Mais toujours je cherche à en accumuler plus.
> Paradoxe de notre temps synonyme de vide existentiel.
> Je vais tout balancer.




Ahem ! 
Pense au recyclage si tu jettes tes CD.
(Je te file mon adresse par mp)


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens tel Picsou à accumuler des richesses dont je ne jouierai jamais.
> Mais toujours je cherche à en accumuler plus.
> Paradoxe de notre temps synonyme de vide existentiel.
> Je vais tout balancer.


Vu tes goûts (musicaux hein) je te mets une poubellle à ta disposition, dis moi ou je le pose


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

Deuze  :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

Preum's !


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

Pink Nobody knows


----------



## Patamach (10 Avril 2006)

J'ai changé d'avis.
Vous n'aurez rien. Bande de rapaces.
Je donnerai tout aux bonnes soeurs et à la SPA histoire d'égayer leur vie de chien.
LALALALALA.


​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

bien la S.P.A


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé d'avis.
> Vous n'aurez rien. Bande de rapaces.
> Je donnerai tout aux bonnes soeurs et à la SPA histoire d'égayer leur vie de chien.
> LALALALALA.
> ...





Ouarf !


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

merde alors, je fait quoi maintenant avec ma pobelle hein:hein: 
Bon, pour me remettre je mets Philip Glass "Kundun"


----------



## MACcossinelle (10 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## Patamach (10 Avril 2006)

Pour la route.
Histoire de rigoler.






:style:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Allez un ptit post...
> 
> Là, j'écoute The Streets - A Grand Don't Come For
> 
> Good.




T'écoutes pas "tite fleur fanée" ??


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

_Closer_ de Plastikman


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pour la route.
> Histoire de rigoler.
> 
> 
> ...



Age of consent 
mais c'est bizzare moi j'ai pas le même point de vue des fleurs sur ma pochette du cd.


----------



## macarel (10 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pour la route.
> Histoire de rigoler.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, parce que ils te font rire, eux:mouais: 
Qustion déprime quandmême


----------



## Virpeen (10 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> lancez-vous
> 
> Grand Corps Malade, c'est par ici


C'est incroyablement beau... :love: De la poésie comme on aimerait en entendre plus souvent...


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

Chimène Badi - Je viens du sud

:rose:​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Avril 2006)

j'adore les fleurs et new order :love: j'ai la chance de posséder ce superbe coffret collector..


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Ca c'est de la balle !


----------



## mog (10 Avril 2006)

Chain chain chain....
Chain of fooooools
:love:


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

encore et toujours..Oh Sombra, Electrelane






:love: :love:

_à 2000W, c'est encore mieux_ :style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

bonne soirée!


----------



## KARL40 (10 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> encore et toujours..Oh Sombra, Electrelane
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: :love: 

Tu as vu que leur site a été rénové ! Il passe (enfin) sous Safari !   

Sinon, là c'est du (très) lourd avec KYUSS (qui après séparation donnera les Queens of the Stone Age d'un coté et Hermano de l'autre)


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> Tu as vu que leur site a été rénové ! Il passe (enfin) sous Safari !




je viens de voir cela...belle réalisation


----------



## fedo (10 Avril 2006)

> Sinon, là c'est du (très) lourd avec KYUSS (qui après séparation donnera les Queens of the Stone Age d'un coté et Hermano de l'autre)



il y a eu au moins 2 groupes différents avant hermano, slowburn et unida (lequel existerait certainement toujours s'il n'y avait pas eu sony music...).

voici le EP de "transition":





excellent.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Cet aprème, j'ai découvert "Au bonheur des dames" et "Odeurs" sur l'émission fantastique d'Eric Oswald sur France Inter. 

:love: :love:

Si quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver un ou deux de leurs LPs...


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2006)

_mauvaise ambiance sur le réseau, hémisphère gauche de mon cerveau_


----------



## Burzum (10 Avril 2006)

Rien que le fait de parler de la musique de Burzum impose le respect, alors quand en plus on se met à parler de l'album le plus fouillé, abouti et travaillé de la carrière de Vikernes, cela ne nous laisse guère l'opportunité d'émettre une quelconque critique négative. En effet ici tout est fait pour que l'auditeur ressorte de l'écoute de cet album avec l'esprit obscurci et laminé sans qu'il n'ait rien pu y faire. Tout commence d'abord avec 4 titres dans la veine black metal (mais éloignés de ce que l'on trouve sur "Burzum" ou "Aske"). Parmi ces 4 titres, deux se placent largement au dessus du lot. Tout d'abord "Dunkelheit" (appelé "Burzum" dans l'édition chroniké par Nicko) avec ses parties de clavier d'une simplicité infantile mais pourtant si glaciales, prenantes et étouffantes, et ce chant tout d'abord criard puis narré sans aucune comparaison. Ensuite "Jesus' tod" avec ce riff qui vous prend aux tripes et qui reste ancré à jamais dans votre mémoire. Tout ça accompagné de textes magnifiques ("Erblicket die Tochter des Firmaments") et d'un artwork splendide. Pour ce qui est des deux derniers morceaux, il s'agit d'une ouverture sur ce que sera la musique de Burzum pendant le temps d'emprisonnement de Grishnackh, à savoir du dark ambient avec seulement des claviers, musique déprimante à souhait parfaite à écouter dans le noir, seul avec les esprits des Dieux Nordiques rodant autour de nous... Splendide.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=24


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Avril 2006)

Quel disque... et quelle pochette! 







Midnight Lady!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)




----------



## MrStone (11 Avril 2006)

pour bien démarrer la journée


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)

Le dernier R.E.M en date...je découvre :love:...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Avril 2006)

Yeah....


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)

oh ****** ! j'avais les mêmes lunettes en jaune fluo  je regardais sydney le dimanche après midi...eh oui !!! :love:........


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Avril 2006)

B E 2N Y B, mon nom à moi c'est Benny B oui tu l'as deviné!


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)

Benny B non plutot GrandMasterflash et africa baambata


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Avril 2006)

Tout à fait! Une très bonne compil est d'ailleurs sortie il y a peu... Damned, je ne retrouve pas la pochette.


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça devrait le faire
> 
> 
> :love: :love:




bon, ils viennent d'annoncer le prix, et le reste de l'affiche... et ça devrait toujours le faire, mais il va falloir se faire des petites vieilles aux sorties des banques...


----------



## richard-deux (11 Avril 2006)

En ce moment: instant folk avec *Lookaftering - Vashti Bunyan *


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu au moins 2 groupes différents avant hermano, slowburn et unida (lequel existerait certainement toujours s'il n'y avait pas eu sony music...).


 
Exact, j'ai juste fait un (grand) raccourci !  Surtout avec tout ce que fait Josh Homme à coté  

Par contre, si tu pouvais à l'occasion me résumer l'histoire avec Sony car je ne la connais pas  ... (Par MP  )


----------



## mikoo (11 Avril 2006)




----------



## teo (11 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oh ****** ! j'avais les mêmes lunettes en jaune fluo  je regardais sydney le dimanche après midi...eh oui !!! :love:........



rho les souvenirs...tu te souviens de la daube de Break Machine et *Streetdance*  
J'avais pas l'uniforme mais je breakais un peu  Trop drôle...



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et t'écoutais Benny B ?



Attend. On ne parle pas du tout de la même époque :rateau:  Benny B c'est des annéees après 

révise ta chronologie Picouto 


En attendant la fin de Plastikman et _Artifakt_, c'est le 13H de France Inter


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)




----------



## teo (11 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

>




toujours aussi énigmatique


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> rho les souvenirs...tu te souviens de la daube de Break Machine et *Streetdance*
> J'avais pas l'uniforme mais je breakais un peu  Trop drôle...



Je dois avoir ça dans un coin de mon iTunes...


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)




----------



## teo (11 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'étais trop jeune pour m'en souvenir    ...
> Dites moi si je me trompe mais ça passait après Starsky et Hutch non ?  ce dont je me rappelle c'est qu'en voyant Sydney je me demandais bien ce que pouvait foutre Huggy Les Bons Tuyaux dans c't'émission



C'était un peu ça oui !



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avoir ça dans un coin de mon iTunes...


J'ai vérifié je l'ai aussi 
Même le 45 T je crois 


Avant d'oublier: 
je découvre avec délice du minimal minimal minimal - Epure totale

_96:CD_ de Concept 1 aka Plastikman aka Richie Hawtin

Cet album est superbe :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)




----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2006)

Je cherche du "nouveau".
Toutes les idées sont de bienvenues.
Mes préférences: 
du funk (plutôt "old school, ce qu'on apelle "funk" actuellement ne correspond pas trop à ma définition) :love: :love: 
Du blues/bluesrock:love: :love: 
allez-y, envoie la sauce


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)

fun loving criminals, poppa chubby


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> fun loving criminals, poppa chubby


Pas mal, mais je connais rose: bonne direction en tout cas
Là, c'est the Allman Brothers Band "Stormy Monday" live :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche du "nouveau".
> Toutes les idées sont de bienvenues.
> Mes préférences:
> du funk (plutôt "old school, ce qu'on apelle "funk" actuellement ne correspond pas trop à ma définition) :love: :love:
> ...



c'est franchement bien, super pêchu sur scène...  
Sugarman3


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est franchement bien, super pêchu sur scène...
> Sugarman3


+ 1
Je ferai une liste avant d'aller dans mon magasin préféré. 
Là (en aléatoire) j'écoute Klaus Nomi "Cold Song", c'est beau, ce n'est pas du blues ni du funk mais j'aime quandmême, par contre ça me fou un peu le bourdon :rose: :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> + 1
> Je ferai une liste avant d'aller dans mon magasin préféré.
> Là (en aléatoire) j'écoute Klaus Nomi "Cold Song", c'est beau, ce n'est pas du blues ni du funk mais j'aime quandmême, par contre ça me fou un peu le bourdon :rose: :rose:




superbe, j'adore :love:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les fleurs et new order :love: j'ai la chance de posséder ce superbe coffret collector..



apres le disque POP hier soir, là c'est le disque FAN ca part bien avec le morceau elegia, on dirait du The Cure...


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2006)

pitin SM met ton khool autour des yeux, juste là un vieux truc que j'écoutais même pas quand ça a été enregistré, c'est venu bien 5 ans plus tard :rose: 

The Cure et _Play For Today, Live @ The Swinging Pig, Arnheim, (1980-05-24)_

Là c'est déjà *10:15 Saturday Night* :love:

:love: Bob I love you :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2006)

pour le retour qui se profile


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pitin SM met ton khool autour des yeux, juste là un vieux truc que j'écoutais même pas quand ça a été enregistré, c'est venu bien 5 ans plus tard :rose:
> 
> The Cure et _Play For Today, Live @ The Swinging Pig, Arnheim, (1980-05-24)_
> 
> ...




nouvel album en vue pour l'été...


----------



## Patamach (11 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche du "nouveau".
> Toutes les idées sont de bienvenues.
> Mes préférences:
> du funk (plutôt "old school, ce qu'on apelle "funk" actuellement ne correspond pas trop à ma définition) :love: :love:
> ...



En Funk comme ça à chaud me viennent qqs références:

- Sly & The Family Stone
- Funkadelic 
- The J.B.'s
- Isaac Hayes
- 2 compils: N°1 et N°2


:style:


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2006)

+1 (J.B's, connais pas 
Les compils; faut voir de plus près


----------



## mikoo (11 Avril 2006)




----------



## Patamach (11 Avril 2006)

Sinon en plus récent tu as ça:

Jamie Lidell - Multiply (sur WARP)






et ça:

Super Collider - Raw Digits







Mais c'est des ptis blancs, c'est quand même un peu moins bon


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2006)

de retour à une interlude tranquillou

Je pense à _Contact_ avec Jody Foster en écoutant *Play the game Feat. Louise Carver* de Kenny Hawkes (_Vous aussi ? Je cherche le sample original_). Ce morceau est vraiment cool.
Et la demoiselle est plutot mignonne, en plus de sa voix que j'aime beaucoup






Ensuite, après en début de soirée, je vais me mettre un truc excellent de chez !K7 découvert il y a peu:

Boozoo Bajou et _Dust My Broom_






Electro Hip hop Funk Soul ? Ouais y'a de ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2006)

Là je m'écoute un petit Morcheeba avec "Parts of the Process"  :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2006)

j'adore cet album


----------



## IceandFire (11 Avril 2006)

j'adore la chanteuse moi...:love:  Angie :love:


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sinon en plus récent tu as ça:
> 
> Jamie Lidell - Multiply (sur WARP)
> 
> ...



+2 quandmême


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Avril 2006)

C'est pas tout jeune, mais c'est bon


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'écoute un petit Morcheeba avec "Parts of the Process"  :love:


:love: :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'adore cet album



j'adore l'album, la fille (quand elle veut et comme elle veut! :love et yvos...


----------



## macarel (11 Avril 2006)

Toujours en aléatoire: Sheryl Craw "Run Baby Run", un peu pop "bateau", mais bon
J'étais à Malte ily a pas longtemps, sufr laéroport il y a un 'Hard Rock Café (étonnant non, sur un aéroport?), pendant ma (longue) attente on passait en vidéo e.a. ce morceau, pas mal finalement, donc en arrivant à la maison...... :rose:

Bon, et vous qui aimez les chanteuses, allez voir là http://www.anouk.nl/


----------



## Burzum (11 Avril 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout jeune, mais c'est bon




*Certes, il en faut pour tout le monde*
mais bon, perso ce que j'en pense c'est que...





:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> C'est pas tout jeune, mais c'est bon




Le nouveau sort ces jours-ci. Il s'appelle Lunatico


----------



## Max London (12 Avril 2006)

Le disque de Pendulum, Hold Your Colour...meilleur disque de Drum'n'Base et de Jungle existant à ce jour...le design de la pochette est assez laid mais le contenu est fabuleux  





Cube, l'avant dernier disque du Peuple de l'Herbe est également très bon (Aventure, Déjà à l'école, El Paso...) avec une pochette nettement plus réussie


----------



## ultrabody (12 Avril 2006)

je vous invite à écouter sa musique, et les différents satires effectuées dans les différentes chansons....

exellent !!!
^^


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

et en plus, elle est bin cute...


----------



## Burzum (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai prêté ce disque la semaine dernière... je suis heureux comme un gamin de le récupérer, bien que je le connaisse plus que par c&#339;ur 
Ce disque me rapelle l'adolescence, et tout ce qui va avec... les odeurs, les sensations et les émotions. Tout. Qu'est ce que j'ai aimé ce groupe, Pfff, et je ne les ai jamais vus en concert. 






Bonne journée à tous et bonnes écoutes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> de retour à une interlude tranquillou
> 
> (...)
> Ensuite, après en début de soirée, je vais me mettre un truc excellent de chez !K7 découvert il y a peu:
> ...



Ahhhh, mais je vois qu'il y a des connaisseurs par ici  

Et justement, j'écoutais ça hier, à peu près au même moment. 






C'est leur premier album, tout aussi bon et qui se nomme Satta


boozoobajou


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Cube, l'avant dernier disque du Peuple de l'Herbe est également très bon (Aventure, Déjà à l'école, El Paso...) avec une pochette nettement plus réussie



T'es sûr que c'est l'avant dernier? Je crois que c'est le tout dernier. 

J'ai eu la chance de les voir dans un concert "surprise" qu'ils ont donné dans un troquet la veille de leur passage aux Festival des Vieilles Charues il y a 2 ou 3 ans. 



_edit : Ouhla! 3 posts in a roll... _


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que j'ai aimé ce groupe, Pfff, et je ne les ai jamais vus en concert.



ça me rappelle que le soir de la Nuit Blanche, j'ai croisé Manu dans le bar des AES... 

pourtant, il ne chantait pas "esta la noche la noche d'accion"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

allez hop, un petit Karftwerk pour commencer la journée:love:


----------



## MrStone (12 Avril 2006)

ça fout la patate le matin :casse:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

Non mais, c'est quoi cette monomanie pour REM qui traine sur le forum depuis 3 jours?!?


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

de l'apprentissage en retard   :love:....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

Je dis ça parce que je suis moi aussi à la bourre avec REM. 

Pourtant, on m'a offert un "Best of" il y a 2 ou 3 ans. C'est un dessous de plat très pratique!


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2006)

Ce matin, à fond les ballons, Lovebuzz :love:, de Nirvana, sur Bleach


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2006)

Je n'arrive pas à décrocher, ça fait au moins 10 fois que je l'écoute en 3 jours. :modo:
Comprends pas, la chanson française ne m'a jamais transcendé. 


J'adore sa voix. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

oui j'ai fait un stage aussi il y a qq temps , en fait on dirait que lorsqu'elle chante, sa vie en dépent...c'est vital pour elle..elle en a besoin...


----------



## eme (12 Avril 2006)

Moi c'est le dernier Pink ce matin......Stupid Girls


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

eme a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le dernier Pink ce matin......Stupid Girls



C'est pas grave...


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2006)

ce matin dans l'pod


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce matin dans l'pod




quel bon gout cet Yvos :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## richard-deux (12 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas quoi penser de ce disque. :rateau: 

Je suis partagé entre: "c'est quoi cela?" et "c'est pas mal si ce n'était pas Calexico".


----------



## macarel (12 Avril 2006)

C'est leur premier album, tout aussi bon et qui se nomme Satta


boozoobajou[/QUOTE]

Je ne connais(sais) pas Je viens d'écouter  un morceau (Take it slow, sur Dust my Broom, si, si, je sais ,c'est illégal, faut bien que je teste non:rose: :rose: ), pas mal du tout, je le rajoute à ma liste  
D'ailleurs, ma liste "Funk, Blues New", n'avance pas beaucoup, vous n'avez pas d'inspiration ?:mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Avril 2006)

Mon dernier achat... coup de coeur du we.... 

The John Butler Trio.


----------



## EtVlan (12 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à décrocher, ça fait au moins 10 fois que je l'écoute en 3 jours. :modo:
> Comprends pas, la chanson française ne m'a jamais transcendé.
> 
> 
> J'adore sa voix. :love:




La pochette, se déplie-t-elle vers le bas???

Je vais tenter de trouver ce CD...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

:love::love:


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mon dernier achat... coup de coeur du we....
> 
> The John Butler Trio.




Toujours pas gouté depuis le temps que _tout le monde_ en parle


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas gouté depuis le temps que _tout le monde_ en parle


Tu peux te laisser tenter.... moi j'ai eu des doutes quand on m'a fait écouter. Dans la mouvance Ben Harper, Jack Johnson etc....
Et puis finalement, vraiment bien..... là j'arrête un peu de l'écouter sinon je vais me lasser trop vite....


----------



## macarel (12 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux te laisser tenter.... moi j'ai eu des doutes quand on m'a fait écouter. Dans la mouvance Ben Harper, Jack Johnson etc....
> Et puis finalement, vraiment bien..... là j'arrête un peu de l'écouter sinon je vais me lasser trop vite....


C'est marrant, j'aime bien cette "mouvence" comme tu dis, Harper pour le fun(k) Johnson pour sa guitare acoustique et Butler pour son influence blues/rock.
Alors pour ma liste, vous en avez d'autres dans cette "mouvence"? 
(Si je vous enme.. avec mes questions, dites le hein:hein: ) 
Pour le moment j'écoute Sugarbabes "Angels with dirty faces" Avant ça c'était Sonny Landreth "Slide Guitar Blues":love:

EDT là je vire sur Lynyrd Skynyrd "Endangered Species"


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

la suite logique...:style:


----------



## Burzum (12 Avril 2006)

Virevoltant entre dark folk et folk apocalyptique (apofolk pour les intimes), cet opus est un voyage dans le temps aussi bien que dans le c&#339;ur. L&#8217;introduction à la guitare sèche fait figure de signal du départ pour une heure d&#8217;émotion pure, sans ajout ni conservateur. Car la musique (encore que ce mot soit restrictif lorsqu&#8217;il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;aborder la description d&#8217;une telle débauche de sensations, de visions, d&#8217;impressions fugitives et pourtant si profondes) de C93 ne passe pas par les oreilles, qui s&#8217;attachent aux mélodies ou aux rythmiques; ni même par l&#8217;encéphale, dont les neurones analysent la complexité des compositions et la technique des musiciens. Non, rien de tout cela. Cette musique s&#8217;adresse directement à l&#8217;âme, sans passer par ces intermédiaires intellectualisants.
En effet, il n&#8217;y a aucune complexité dans l&#8217;instrumentation et la structure d&#8217;une chanson de C93 : une guitare acoustique, rejointe de-ci de-là par une flûte, une harpe ou un violoncelle vagabonds, en pave l&#8217;intégralité avec un seul et même motif, mélancolique jusqu&#8217;aux larmes&#8230; Emergeant de ces accords tantôt élégiaques tantôt veloutés, le timbre hybride de David Tibet interprète ses textes énigmatiques, et son chant à demi parlé se charge alors d&#8217;une telle intensité que l&#8217;on se demande qui du génie ou de la folie dirige les lèvres inspirées du personnage.

De la dark folk précédemment décrite et illustrée à merveille par « The Sadness Song » ou encore « Mary waits in Silence », se détachent deux titres résolument apocalyptiques, sur le fond et la forme. « All the Stars are Dead Now », cristallisation parfaite de l&#8217;effroi, est le manifeste du talent incomparable d&#8217;interprétation de Tibet, dont la voix d&#8217;abord calme atteint en neuf minutes des sommets de démence alors qu&#8217;il annonce la chute des grandes cités humaines et de ceux qui les peuplent. Derrière son chant prophétique ne se cachent qu&#8217;un seul riff, une flûte intérimaire et des distorsions vocales touchant à l&#8217;incantation, mais chaque mot transperce l&#8217;âme avec le tranchant d&#8217;une lame, et les menaçant « Dead », récurrents dans l&#8217;&#339;uvre de C93, se muent en autant de coups de grâce. Ses accords orientaux s&#8217;emparent de nos sens afin de les abandonner, errant, dans les hautes sphères caractéristiques de l&#8217;hypnose. Là encore, c&#8217;est le timbre de Tibet qui nous donne l&#8217;illusion d&#8217;être en vie, et la certitude de l&#8217;agonie.

Je pourrais vous parler de cet album en termes dithyrambiques pendant encore des heures sans en déflorer le fond, car s&#8217;il y a quelque chose de fondamental à en dire, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il représente avant tout une expérience intime et bouleversante. Vous l&#8217;ignorez, et pourtant dans votre souvenir se trouve une place où C93 existe dans avoir besoin d&#8217;être connu ni écouté. C&#8217;est à cela que l&#8217;on reconnaît la perfection: à sa faculté de préexister dans les âmes sous forme d&#8217;un Idéal.

http://fp.nightfall.fr/index_528_current-93-thunder.html


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

comme depuis hier j'ai à nouveau la coupe comme lui...


----------



## macarel (12 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> comme depuis hier j'ai à nouveau la coupe comme lui...


T'es moderne alors, oreilles dégagées  
Pour fêter ta nouvelle coupe j'ai mis "One Giant Leap"


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

L'après-midi à écouter sur Sigur Ros, je me demande si je ne vais pas virer dépressif... :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (12 Avril 2006)

Ca fait deux/trois jours que j'ai ressorti ça:






et ça:






et j'avoue que ça fait du bien. Un son de guitare tranchant, une voix mythique (sisi), une section rythmique qui taille ses figures dans le roc (rock), une lourdeur à faire frémir les grands-mères et à cristalliser les jeunes filles à peine pubères. Le brûlot que constitue le premier opus du groupe reste un grand moment de jouissive célébration animale. Des riffs qui lacèrent, des rythmes qui rebondissent à travers les champs quand, les portes-fenêtres grand ouvertes, on tente de faire profiter le voisinage de nos délices sautillants, les cris de David Lee Roth qui emportent nos dernières représentations de la civilisation qu'avaient rêvée nos grands-parents... 

aaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

:love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

Achetez le, et venez au concert du 30 Avril prochain à la fleche d'or à Paris !!!!


----------



## macarel (12 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Achetez le, et venez au concert du 30 Avril prochain à la fleche d'or à Paris !!!!


t'as des actions?


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> t'as des actions?



faut croire qu'il y a un truc comme ça derrière


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2006)

Faut tout lui dire à Ice&Fire...


il faut noter:


			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Achetez le, et venez au concert du 30 Avril prochain à la fleche d'or à Paris !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

c'est du bon c'est tout !!! faut donner du bonheur aux gens :love: du coup je le réecoute de suite


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## Burzum (12 Avril 2006)

Prenez la crème des musiciens de la scène dark folk britannique, à savoir David Tibet et Michael Cashmore (Current 93), Douglas Pierce (Death in June), Rose Mc Dowell (Sorrow), mélangez le tout avec une bonne louche de mélancolie, un zeste de noirceur, glissez dans la platine et dégustez sans modération. Beauty reaps the blood of solitude pourrait carrément représenter une compilation des groupes sus-mentionnés ; après une terrifiante introduction qui a tout de la B.O de film dhorreur sensuit une collection de pièces dark folk tristes et profondes à limpeccable beauté, écrites pour guitares sèches, violons, avec une touche de clavier et quelques percussions. Tout concorde vers limpression que chacun des artistes a sélectionné le meilleur de son répertoire pour linclure dans le projet Nature and organisation. Lauditeur émerveillé entend ainsi défiler un morceau interprété par Rose McDowell (par ailleurs très active aux churs sur les autres), un autre par Douglas Pierce et une série par David Tibet, avec au milieu une pause instrumentale plus grinçante et oppressante avant de retrouver la mélancolie dark folk. Avec tant dingrédients de choix, la sauce ne pouvait que prendre et cet album sannonce comme rien de moins quun pur chef-duvreAs I descended with the dogs blood rising, then I ascended to the thunder perfect mindà méditer.

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=3566


----------



## fedo (12 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ​



A quand un retour du heavy metal moule b*rnes?   

UFO, gamma ray, iron maiden et tous les autres...


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

:love: 

ça c'est joli/triste


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> ça c'est joli/triste




 non rien


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Avril 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Et pour faire de beaux rêves rien de mieux que


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

*Laurie Anderson*, Big Science, idéale entre les flashs stromboscopiques de la nuit et les premières lueurs de l'aube. :love:


----------



## MrStone (13 Avril 2006)

avec une mention particulière pour _Nighttime_ :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Avril 2006)

c'est malin j'ai envie manan  :love:.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

Rien à dire, super. Et puis vous connaissez, on en parle depuis qq jours sur ce forum. 






ça, c'est Petra Magoni et Carlo Spinetti. C'est leur second album, "Musica Nuda 2". Une voix et une contrebasse. :love:


----------



## MrStone (13 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin j'ai envie manan  :love:.....




C'est bien normal...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> avec une mention particulière pour _Nighttime_ :love:


 

Je les ai vus en concert, 2 fois. Qu'elle est belle...


----------



## MrStone (13 Avril 2006)

Héhé, parles-en à Steve, tu verras ce qu'il en pense 

T'as eu droit à la version 'boxe' ? :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

Malheureusement, non.  
C'était pour l'album précédent.



Sinon, là maintenant :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Avril 2006)

Là, je bloque sur le troisième morceau : "Time To Build".... Excellent !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Là, je bloque sur le troisième morceau : "Time To Build".... Excellent !






*À mon sens*
"The Battle of Bongo Hill" est de très loin le meilleur morceau de l'album


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

Je crois qu'on peut dire qu'ils sont à égalité. 

Et puis il y a aussi *Good Girl Gone Bad*, et aussi *The Turnaround* et encore...

en fait, tout l'album


----------



## Sandrine T (13 Avril 2006)

Etais tu à son splendide concert avant hier à l'Olympia???? 
C'était GENIAL...Le MOZ est tjs sexyssime....
Ecoutez son dernier album c'est fantastique produit par Tony Visconti...un bijour !


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

:mouais:

...


Et puis il y a le dernier aussi : 






Un peu en dessous, c'est vrai.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À mon sens*
> "The Battle of Bongo Hill" est de très loin le meilleur morceau de l'album





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on peut dire qu'ils sont à égalité.
> 
> Et puis il y a aussi *Good Girl Gone Bad*, et aussi *The Turnaround* et encore...
> 
> en fait, tout l'album


 

Je découvre l'album...


----------



## MrStone (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


+1

À choisir je préfère encore  _blow your headphones_ 




Et tu ne perds rien pour attendre, je te boule dès que ce foutu ubbmachin sera d'accord


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

Session One. L'album par lequel je les ai découverts. 


En fait, tous les albums sont excellents.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

Un petit mot pour dire ce que c'est???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un petit mot pour dire ce que c'est???


Salut le thésard ,

C'est ILYBICD (I love you but I've chosen darkness) : un groupe de la scène assez vivante d'Austin, Texas, produit par Paul Barker (Ministry, Revolting Cocks) et ami de EXPLOSIONS IN THE SKY (Explosions in the sky), SPOON et  ...AND YOU WILL KNOW US BY THE TRAIL OF DEAD

En téléchargement sur le site de leur label Secretly Canadian le titre According to plan


----------



## r0m1 (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Rien à dire, super. Et puis vous connaissez, on en parle depuis qq jours sur ce forum.



J'ai trouvé ça un peu bizarre... entre rap et poésie, un petit côté un peu glauque pour certains textes, disons que c'est un genre peu commun, qui ne laisse pas indifférent...

Sinon, je suis dans une période quasiment "vintage"  à ré-écouter de la bonne vieille pop (je dis vieille car dans la musique on vieillit très vite )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2006)

Là, c'est Danakil.

Un groupe de reggae de Marly Le Roi qui vient d'être interdit de concert par le maire... 
On en parle sur libé et sur libé 

Alors du coup, je vais sur leur site et je découvre grâce au MP3 présents sur le site.
C'est bien sympa mais ça casse pas des briques.


----------



## fedo (13 Avril 2006)

se faire interdire de concert, vieille technique utilisée il y a 10 ans par marilyn manson, du temps où il n'était connu que des initiés et où heureusement pour sa musique, il était la marionnette Trent Reznor et Charly Clouser:





l'album de 1996, définitivement le meilleur album, de Trent Reznor ???!!!


----------



## Max London (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que c'est l'avant dernier? Je crois que c'est le tout dernier.



Recherche faite, leur nouveau disque est un maxi, avec JC001, "Mission", mais ils contient quelques inédits 
Le Peuple, je l'ai vu a Couleur Café 05 et a L'Ancienne Belgique.  Quelle ambiance mes amis!


----------



## IceandFire (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## MrStone (13 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est Danakil.
> 
> Un groupe de reggae de Marly Le Roi qui vient d'être interdit de concert par le maire...
> On en parle sur libé et sur libé
> ...



Faut dire que le Medef doit posséder Marly le Roy à plus de  50%... 
J'vais jeter une oreille, tiens !


----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> de temps en temps, ça a du bon d'être seul
> je venais à peine de naître
> 
> 
> ...


Bien bien  je commencais à croire que j'étais le seul à écouter ce groupe:love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Avril 2006)

je l'aime, et contrairement à certaines idées reçues, c'est super pour bosser...  :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je l'aime, et contrairement à certaines idées reçues, c'est super pour bosser...  :love:




My friend goo  :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

tant que personne ici ne se prend pour un homme simple et improvise sur Dirty Boots, tout va bien...  :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Salut le thésard ,
> 
> C'est ILYBICD (I love you but I've chosen darkness) : un groupe de la scène assez vivante d'Austin, Texas, produit par Paul Barker (Ministry, Revolting Cocks) et ami de EXPLOSIONS IN THE SKY (Explosions in the sky), SPOON et  ...AND YOU WILL KNOW US BY THE TRAIL OF DEAD
> 
> En téléchargement sur le site de leur label Secretly Canadian le titre According to plan



aussitôt vu aussitôt adopté. Vraiment pas mal


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tant que personne ici ne se prend pour un homme simple et improvise sur Dirty Boots, tout va bien...  :love:




pour la(n)guille


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

pour l'apéro à venir


----------



## Burzum (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que le Medef doit posséder Marly le Roy à plus de  50%...



C'est même plus 50%, c'est une franchise du Medef  

On continue dans la série : http://www.medefinnababylone.com/


----------



## Burzum (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## MrStone (13 Avril 2006)

...rien à voir avec le poulpe rollmops plus haut sur cette page


----------



## EtVlan (14 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui, ce sont les Porn Flakes...






Les Porn Flakes, c'est ce groupe de fortiches musiciens qui, chacun de son côté, accompagnent un peu tout le monde dans le métier, et qui ont eu un jour le goût de jouer ensemble. Pour le plaisir. 

D'où les passages aux FrancoFolies et ailleurs. D'où cet album. Pas mauvais en soi. Là, maintenant, je réécoute Kevin Parent chantant Down In Mexico et j'en jouis. Dans le genre pastiche flagrant et avoué de Pink Floyd, c'est très chouette, et ça correspond à l'esprit d'origine des Porn Flakes. Il y a sur le disque comme dans les spectacles un tas d'invités, dont certains ont fourni aux Flakes des textes à mettre en musique.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ...rien à voir avec le poulpe rollmops plus haut sur cette page


Rhaaa, J'adore les solid steel... :love:



Ce matin :


----------



## MrStone (14 Avril 2006)

:sleep: Il est plus que temps que la semaine se termine :mouais:






Mention spéciale à _dark entries_, au moment où je parcourais les monceaux de détritus de la station Pyramides  Charmant :love:


À Ed : Tu es bien évidemment abonné à leur podcast, j'imagine ?!


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

snifff,sniff,snifff...vous sentez ??? ça sent the cure :love:  ... j'ai rêvé de robert smith, je lui proposais de faire sa nouvelle pochette...du coup ce matin je vais prendre mon traitement... je sais pas encore lequel....:love: une idée?


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2006)

ma radio de profil sur Last.fm me passe
The Presidents of the United States et *Naked and famous* sur _Funk Punk and Twang_

Idéal quand on a pas un accès facile à sa discothèque en ballade ce last.fm


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

hello teo  des news ? ...


----------



## MrStone (14 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> snifff,sniff,snifff...vous sentez ??? ça sent the cure :love:  ... j'ai rêvé de robert smith, je lui proposais de faire sa nouvelle pochette...du coup ce matin je vais prendre mon traitement... je sais pas encore lequel....:love: une idée?



   Remarque, d'après la qualité visuelle de leur dernière pochette, ils ont vraisemblablement besoin de quelqu'un de talentueux :love: 




Allez, c'est l'heure de la p'tite piqûre :hosto:


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

merkki  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (14 Avril 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ...rien à voir avec le poulpe rollmops plus haut sur cette page





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour l'apéro à venir



Voilà 2 albums excellents.  

Chacun dans son genre, j'adore.  

En ce moment: 

*Sondre Lerche & The Faces Down Quartet - Live 2006* :love:


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Dans la série "souvenir du lycée"... Appréciable


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

ils n'ont jamais fait mieux....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

Et on continue : 






_Lift your fist_, avec *The Roots* : Du hiphop tiptop.


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Bon on continue dans le post lycée, j'devais être à la fac à l'époque... Ca s'écoute toujours... J'crois que j'vais m'finir sur Arrested Development voire carrément sur Notorious Big tiens "sardine for diner !!"


----------



## morden (14 Avril 2006)

hop là : mes derniers achats dont je suis très contents (sauf the rakes dont je suis juste .. content )
















très sympa ! 

a part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

tout tout tout tout tout tout tout...indice chez vous... :love:....alors c'est quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tout tout tout tout tout tout tout...indice chez vous... :love:....alors c'est quoi ?



Le Zizi?


----------



## Saltabadil (14 Avril 2006)

J'ai découvert leur musique grâce à l'album _PIT OCHA_ des Ogres de Barback, et depuis je suis un gros fan. Enfin un groupe de chanson française qui sait qu'il y a eu un courant musical des années 60 à nos jours qui s'appelle "le rock". En plus, ils sont excellents en live. Là c'est leur tout dernier album, et je l'écoute un peu en boucle.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le Zizi?




euh non...ca se passe dans un placar qui tombe d'une falaise dans l'eau...


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2006)

*The Triumph of General Ludd* de Chumbawamba sur _English Rebel Songs 1381-1984_

Pour les genevois et les romands, à propos de Chumbawamba, ils passent à l'Usine de Genève ce mardi, en concert accoustique.
Voir ma petite annonce là, j'y serai bien sûr


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

Toots & the Maytals.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> euh non...ca se passe dans un placar qui tombe d'une falaise dans l'eau...




Aaaaaah Close to Me... Culte!!!

Moi j'en suis à:






:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

Regardez-moi cette pochette : 






C'est magnifique, n'est ce pas? Et bien le contenu est encore mieux. Si vous voulez avoir une idée, écoutez le podcast n°20 de solidsteel (Merci à Mr Stone, je n'avais pas encore écouté celui-là ). Et ouvrez les oreilles aux alentours de 12'30"... ça s'appelle Pushin'on...


edit: Rhooo, magnifique la transition avec RJD2... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2006)

Je découvre ces trois bonshommes depuis quelques jours. 






Je crois qu'ils sont au Montreux Jazz cette année, je vais peut-être aller y faire un tour.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## steinway (14 Avril 2006)

d actualite :


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)




----------



## MrStone (14 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> euh non...ca se passe dans un placar qui tombe d'une falaise dans l'eau...




Tu me croiras jamais !! Ben j'l'avais reconnu   SI, j'ai même pas pensé une seule seconde à Véronique et Davina :casse:
Alors que d'habitude chuis plutôt pas doué quand tu chantonnes des tucs :rose:   







autant la journée a commencé tout pourri que là ça va nettement mieux...


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2006)

Mambo miam miam !







:love:


----------



## Philippe (15 Avril 2006)

Encore du Morton Feldman...






La rencontre de Feldman et de Beckett  !!!





Edit : la pochette, en beaucoup plus grand, ici.


----------



## Burzum (15 Avril 2006)




----------



## la(n)guille (15 Avril 2006)

et encore un petit coup, parce que ça assure vraiment...  :love:


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2006)

*Des adieux très heureux* d'Etienne Daho sur _Eden_.

suivi de *Dirty Boots* de Sonic Youth sur la compilation _20 Ans 100 Chansons_
Idéal pour le petit speed de ce matin


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2006)

c'est marrant ça !!! j'ai révê de toi cette nuit, et je t'offrais un double live de daho!!!:love:...marrant quand même....


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2006)

:love:  Bon samedi à tous & toutes......


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant ça !!! j'ai révê de toi cette nuit, et je t'offrais un double live de daho!!!:love:...marrant quand même....



bé... huhuuu  :rose: 

C'était un double live inédit ?  :rateau: 

_Si un jour tu as une occasion pour des photos d'Etienne, lâche-toi, je viendrai porter le matos _


Là c'est *Common People* de Pulp. Ce morceau est toujours aussi excellent :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2006)

oui un inédit de chez inédit...tu m'as dit :"ooohh, je l'ai pas celui là...!!!" dingue je te dis


----------



## gibet_b (15 Avril 2006)

Moi j'écoute un CD que je n'avais pas écouté depuis plusieurs années :


----------



## sunshines (15 Avril 2006)

Joshua radin
Je vous conseil tout particulierement "Winter", c'est son premier album, vous allez en entendre parler ....


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui un inédit de chez inédit...tu m'as dit :"ooohh, je l'ai pas celui là...!!!" dingue je te dis



Pitin, tu mérites une bise 

Là c'est une tuerie toujours

Prodigy et *Firestarter*, toujours sur _20 ans 100 chansons_ (originalement sur _The fat of the land_ il me semble)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2006)

:style:


----------



## SirG (15 Avril 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Avril 2006)

En ce moment, en fond sonore : :love:


----------



## macarel (15 Avril 2006)

Je viens de sortir un disque que je n'avais pas écouté depuis longtemps, mais qui me rapelle de bons souvenirs.
Wishbone Ash "Pilgrimage", pas trop mal finalement  
Bon, je dois avouer ça ne me fait pas le même effet qu'à la sortie du disque, mais bon....


----------



## FANREM (15 Avril 2006)

Puisque tu parles de Wishbone Ash, il y a un disque qui est incoutournable du groupe, c'est un double album qui s'appelle "Live Dates"
Je crois me souvenir qu'a l'epoque, il etait meilleur album de l'année de la revue Rock & Folk. Il va sans dire que ca date


----------



## FANREM (15 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :style:



Dans la discographie du groupe, c'est un des 3 meilleurs
Bon choix  
Est ce que tu sais qu'il ont programmé volontairement la sortie de cet album le jour de l'election presidentielle americaine ?


----------



## IceandFire (15 Avril 2006)

ah non !!!  :love:...je l'adore moi cet album...


----------



## macarel (15 Avril 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu parles de Wishbone Ash, il y a un disque qui est incoutournable du groupe, c'est un double album qui s'appelle "Live Dates"
> Je crois me souvenir qu'a l'epoque, il etait meilleur album de l'année de la revue Rock & Folk. Il va sans dire que ca date



2tonnant, je ne conais pas celle là, faudra que je vois ça 
  
Là, j'écoute Annie Lennox with Aretha Franklin 'Sisters are doing it for Themselves"
A conseiller pour tout le monde qui aime le Funk/Soul.Rock:love: :love:
Suivi par Steve Reich (Kronos): "Different Trains"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2006)

*Witching Hour*
Le dernier opus de Ladytron, quatuor britannique originaire de Liverpool aux croisements de l'électroclash et de l'électro pop.

De toute beauté.


----------



## macarel (15 Avril 2006)

Neville Brothers "Ain't no sunshine", Shivaree "Goodnight Moon", Maroon 5 " This Love", Tony Joe White: "Even Trolls Love Rock and Roll", Scissor sisters: "Take your Mama out", Curtis Mayfield with Fishbone: "A Fly Guy":love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2006)

Besoin de vitamines :rateau:


----------



## macarel (15 Avril 2006)

Les miennes ne sont pas comme ça, plus verts et plus odorant je dirai  
Autrement les prochains: Eels: "Goddam right, it's a beautiful day", Adrien Belew: "Never Enough", Bob Schneider: "Lonleyland", Dan Hicks (feat. Ricky Lee Jones) "I Scare Myself", Jim White "Handcuffed To a Fence in Mississipi", Joss Stone: "Less is More":love: :love: :love:


----------



## fedo (16 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Witching Hour*
> Le dernier opus de Ladytron, quatuor britannique originaire de Liverpool aux croisements de l'électroclash et de l'électro pop.
> 
> De toute beauté.



sur l'album de 2002,  le soulwax mix de seventeen est terrible .


----------



## kanako (16 Avril 2006)

ce soir Gianmaria Testa
ça faisait longtemps et ça fait un bien fou !


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

madonna "sorry"


----------



## FANREM (16 Avril 2006)

Dernier clip des Red Hots : Stadium arcadium

On a droit a une reprise des prestations de Beatles, Kiss, Nirvana...
Ca gesticule pas mal, mais qu'est ce que que leur musique devient bateau. 
Sur qu'ils vont surement en vendre des tonnes  :mouais:  sans que la musique y gagne
Codplay / Red Hot : même combat 

Bright eyes pour suivre : un monde de douceur  

Je sens que je vais m'enfiler 15 albums de Bad Religion pour oublier


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

Ce matin, pour ne pas faillir à la tradition:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2006)

*T'écoutes Asse Daisse*
tous les dimanches matins ?

À l'heure des orgues et des chants religieux ??



:afraid:
:mouais:


----------



## Burzum (16 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'écoutes Asse Daisse*
> tous les dimanches matins ?
> 
> À l'heure des orgues et des chants religieux ??
> ...



Hummm... uniquement quand les Bells du clocher d'en face se sentent pousser des ailes-   

Allez là c'est TV sky, pour la digestion :love:


----------



## fedo (16 Avril 2006)

ah Young Gods, j'adore l'inédit "secret" sotie avec la compile.


----------



## kanako (16 Avril 2006)

ZZ top !

Joyeuses paques à vous !


----------



## Burzum (16 Avril 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (16 Avril 2006)

Le Tigre pour me réveiller!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2006)




----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

"sortez les " de tryo:love:  sympa, anti télé! titre qui se retient bien  moi qui aime beaucoup la télé


----------



## mikoo (16 Avril 2006)




----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2006)

Jeff Mills, Peel Session, BBC.  

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel est le tire du morceau qui commence à 3'45" ?



Joyeuse Pâques


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2006)

Moi c'est neoncobra, de timtim, 2003, me fout une de ces mélancolies, adore



			
				joanes a dit:
			
		

> Jeff Mills, Peel Session, BBC.
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel est le tire du morceau qui commence à 3'45" ?
> 
> ...


Tu me rappelles les samedis soirs de sonàr quand c'était encore humain, la marbel.la, tout ça


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2006)

Ah lala, tout ça c'est des souvenir de voyages à Amsterdam. 17 heures de bagnole.

Non monsieur on a rien pris  . Anne Clark, Love Parade Berlin 2000 avec C. Cox et Westbam


----------



## nicogala (16 Avril 2006)

Apocalyptica & Nina Hagen => Seemann ... même dans un drame elle reste clown ... et quelle voix ! :love:

(ça serait sympa de tous donner des liens vers les clips qd ils existent, sur YouTube y en a un paquet... ça serait plus vivant  )


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2006)

Elle est trop forte la vieille


----------



## nicogala (17 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>


 le Grishnack avec Bret Michael et RikkiRockett !


----------



## toys (17 Avril 2006)

taratata pour un live de tété avec je sais plus qui mais qui vaut le détour il parais .

je vous dit ça des que je le voie et surtout dès que je l'entend.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu me croiras jamais !! Ben j'l'avais reconnu   SI, j'ai même pas pensé une seule seconde à Véronique et Davina :casse:
> Alors que d'habitude chuis plutôt pas doué quand tu chantonnes des tucs :rose:
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mal cette pochette. 





à ce propos, vous n'avez pas une idée de où je peux trouver le SolidSteel d'Herbaliser? Je ne le trouve pas.


----------



## Burzum (17 Avril 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> le Grishnack avec Bret Michael et RikkiRockett !



hé hé, étrange ménage, non ?
mon mot d'ordre c'est éclectisme musical.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Avril 2006)




----------



## teo (17 Avril 2006)

*Les 7 Dernières Paroles du Christ*, de Joseph Haydn
_Quatuor Via Nova, enregistrement en l'église Saint-Roch, Paris, 2005_


J'ai viré les textes du récitant, c'est trop glauque


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Avril 2006)

Ce matin pour un reveil trankil, on ressort les vieux vinyles qui grattent :  :love:






20 minutes de bonheur......


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

michael nyman , best of :love:


----------



## Burzum (17 Avril 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Avril 2006)

Le dernier de Gotan Project, Lunatico! J'adore en cette journée mitigée!

Comme vBulletin faché avec moi, j'ai pas d'image à proposer!


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2006)

Nirvana et *Something in the Way* sur _Nevermind_
Lastrada's Personal Radio sur Last.fm


----------



## iFan (17 Avril 2006)

Sans hesitations:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2006)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Avril 2006)

Ouahouh Nirvana.... zètes énervés cet aprèm !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

http://www.grandcorpsmalade.com


----------



## macarel (17 Avril 2006)

Bon, tout le monde me gonfle aujourd'hui, ça doit être moi alors, peut-être les séquelles de hier soir:rose: :rose: 
Pour le coup je mets l'inusable Bob Schneider "Lonelyland", ça ira mieux après


----------



## nicogala (17 Avril 2006)

In Extremo =>VollMond ... un peu glauque comme clip... ce qui est cool c'est qu'ils mèlent sans problème un concept moderne avec harpe, cornemuse et autres bombardes


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

le chant des oiseaux dans la cour derriere


----------



## Burzum (18 Avril 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2006)

*je ne comprend pas*
Comment je peux accrocher à cette britpop "seventisante" aux relans folk.

Où sont passés les samplers ? Less bits ravageurs ? 
Nulle part, remplacés par des guitares...

Je dois commencer à me faire vieux



:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> http://www.grandcorpsmalade.com


Encore! 




Ce matin, HipHop U.S.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

Le matin, ya besoin....:sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je ne comprend pas*
> Comment je peux accrocher à cette britpop "seventisante" aux relans folk.
> 
> Où sont passés les samplers ? Less bits ravageurs ?
> ...



 :love:    ca veut dire que t'es pas perdu...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

vite mon billet pour l'australie !!!! can you help me for this ??? :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vite mon billet pour l'australie !!!! can you help me for this ??? :love:


www.emirates.com 

Ce matin dans l'pod :love:


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je ne comprend pas*
> Comment je peux accrocher à cette britpop "seventisante" aux relans folk.
> 
> Où sont passés les samplers ? Less bits ravageurs ?
> ...


   (c'est assez rassurant ton propos, pour moi en tout cas)


----------



## kanako (18 Avril 2006)

hier soir : Anaïs (il faut cliquer sur anaïs : The cheap show, le  dernier cd de la 2ème rangée)

ce matin : Mozart


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

normal, la suite logique :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> hier soir : Anaïs (il faut cliquer sur anaïs : The cheap show, le  dernier cd de la 2ème rangée)
> 
> ce matin : Mozart


Tiens, c'est pas mal ce site... il y a même des copains dessus. 


_edit : décidement très bien ce site... La Phaze!!!_


----------



## richard-deux (18 Avril 2006)

Retour dans les années 80.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

moi j'y suis toujours  :love:....


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

Peter !!??? c'est toi ??? c'est pour ça que tu fais plus de musique ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2006)

*Euh... Ice ?*
tu t'es pas trompé de forums là ?






:mouais:


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh... Ice ?*
> tu t'es pas trompé de forums là ?
> 
> 
> ...


Il boule
<a part ça, j'écoute Billy Cobham "Spectrum", ça reste une référence "jazz rock/funk" quand-même :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Avril 2006)

*Il y a des disques qu'on oublie*
tout au fond du bac à disques et qu'on finit un jour par ressortir et écouter.

C'est le cas ce matin de _Bienvenida_, le premier album d'Alexkid, downtempo oscillant entre lounge, house, relans latinos et électro-pop.

Un sympathique parcours mélodique tout en nuances.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

alors là...:love:  en live du bonheur...   
si vous devez n'en avoir qu'un... 
:style:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

oui j'y pense...  ...je suis fidèle... par moments.... :love:....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Avril 2006)

Lacuna coil - Karmacode


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

Un rock alternatif de très bonne facture...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

"Love her madly..."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "Love her madly..."


L'album de la mort...  :love:  
-------------

*Yeahhh, Diddywah a mis en ligne sa nouvelle mixtape! --> ici*


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> L'album de la mort...  :love:




:love: :love: :love: , and peace of course 
Je suis au Allen Toussaint "New Orleans Funk" :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> L'album de la mort...  :love:
> -------------
> 
> *Yeahhh, Diddywah a mis en ligne sa nouvelle mixtape! --> ici*



Et un petit pitch : 

_I'm not sure what Freakbeat is but the first half of this mix sure has some freaky beats. Then it heads into more traditional funky mixtape territory with Apache. As usual, it contains a smattering of classic covers and some familiar artists. Tom Jones, Captain Beefheart, Brian Auger and The Incredible Bongo Band have all featured on previous mixes. I was partly inspired to make this upbeat mix by a friend's comments that my older mixtapes (Free & Bang Bang) were more "party" orientated than some of my recent ones. This is definitely a more positive mix but the relentless beats might still be a little intense. 
_


----------



## mikoo (18 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2006)

Et m*rde... j'ai encore craqué.











_Je ne connais pas précisemment mon budget disque de cette année 2006, mais ça commence à faire... _


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

Vilain..!!! 




			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Ed_the_Head.​


​
​


----------



## nicogala (18 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Le matin, ya besoin....:sleep:


 j'ai d'abord cru lire "Bush The Bottom" ... dommage, ça allait bien avec le dessin :rateau:


Là en ce moment c'est Therion avec Birth of Venus illegitima ... jolie ventreoix


----------



## macarel (18 Avril 2006)

Là en ce moment c'est Therion avec Birth of Venus illegitima ... jolie ventreoix [/QUOTE]

Avec des boules Quiès, ce n'est pas mal du tout    (aiii, pas sur la tête, je t'ai dit que je ne supporte pas ça :hein: :hein: )

Pour le moment je n'écoute rien, ma fille regarde "un dos tres" à la télé, suis obligé de regarder aussi avec un oeuil distrait bien entendu   )


----------



## y&b (18 Avril 2006)

J'adore ces extraterrestres   :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un rock alternatif de très bonne facture...



de tres bonne facture, Fugazi?  ça rend pas trop justice au poids et à l'influence de ce groupe dans le milieu  

tiens, prend ta claque va


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

le 4 ème album des Tokyoïtes "Mono"






et "Pelican" qui tourne avec eux


----------



## fedo (18 Avril 2006)

dans le même genre Red Sparowes, très bon:


----------



## Burzum (18 Avril 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (18 Avril 2006)

*Je suis venu te dire...     °*


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

b.o de ocean twelve


----------



## nicogala (18 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>


Tiens, hier justement je regardais Dunkelheit(version courte bien sûr  ) ... ce qui est bien c'est qu'il n'y a pas (mais alors aucun) de messages subliminaux dans ce clip...   , d'ailleurs pour arriver à le voir en entier fixement faut avoir abusé de la boulette...


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

hotel california, hommage a toumai


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

tiens on écoute la même chose ensemble çà fait qq heures qu'il tourne en boucle :love:


----------



## UnAm (19 Avril 2006)

BlackJack, _Ray Charles_, & ça fait pas de mal!  :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> de tres bonne facture, Fugazi?  ça rend pas trop justice au poids et à l'influence de ce groupe dans le milieu
> 
> tiens, prend ta claque va


Ah, mais je ne suis pas un professionnel, et je reconnais quelques faiblesses culturelles... 


Un petit cours?


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  :king: :style:


----------



## gibet_b (19 Avril 2006)

J'écoute plus de BOF que quoique ce soit d'autre... Donc :


----------



## pfelelep2 (19 Avril 2006)

En ce moment, je n'achète que chez Magatune





Je vous recommande de jeter une oreille à BETH QUIST(world/indian) et EHREN STARKS (Jazz) (mes préférés du moment) 

et pour les musicos, jetez donc une oreille à CURANDERO, la chanson 3 Segue , c´est une tuerie toute en syncope avec bass slap, tablas indiennes et guitare flamenco.... Une claque !:yikes:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais je ne suis pas un professionnel, et je reconnais quelques faiblesses culturelles...
> 
> 
> Un petit cours?



Ed, ce cours, tu le veux à la Hazlitt (en 1 leçon) ou à la Skousen (en 1 page) ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

en pensant à Teo  

que le temps passe vite c'était en novembre 2004 

une belle rencontre  

... mais peu de souvenir du concert :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Ed, ce cours, tu le veux à la Hazlitt (en 1 leçon) ou à la Skousen (en 1 page) ?


Préférant les cours contenant une partie d'éthique, je pencherai plutôt pour Henry Hazlitt...

_Il est aussi vrai que je ne connais pas Skousen _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



Der Blutharsch !!!!!    

Leur remix du "Achtung" de :Wumpscut: fait froid dans le dos ... surtout le début ... et le reste également

Par ici, une différence de traitement entre un groupe underground et une machinerie politico-commerciale (les gars de Ljubljana)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Préférant les cours contenant une partie d'éthique, je pencherai plutôt pour Henry Hazlitt...
> 
> _Il est aussi vrai que je ne connais pas Skousen _




il me semble que c'est une des leçons : "nous n'avons que faire de l'éthique"  et toc


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que c'est une des leçons : "nous n'avons que faire de l'éthique"  et toc


Salaud! 

Là, maintenant :


----------



## richard-deux (19 Avril 2006)

Video.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2006)




----------



## mikoo (19 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2006)

J'ai déjà posté cette pochette, mais c'était il y a un moment... J'en avais discuté un peu avec notre ami a.k.a "le meilleur d'entre nous" 






ça s'appelle _Seeed_, l'album est *MusicMonks* et c'est un groupe de ragga allemand, frais et joyeux comme un bonbon Ricola©. 
Si vous ne connaissez pas, c'est une erreur


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> en pensant à Teo
> 
> que le temps passe vite c'était en novembre 2004
> 
> ...



Pareil, peu de souvenir du concert  et une belle rencontre 


Aretha Franklin sur la BO des _Blues Brothers_, *Think*, en écoutant ficelle's Personal Radio sur last.fm

ah ben après c'est les Red Hot Chili Peppers sur _Live at Slane Castle_, *Around the world*

Ficelle, Lastrada, Boyscout, je me régale de vos radios en attendant de tester les autres


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2006)

touours aussi bon, toujours aussi fort, j'aime....


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

Merci du conseil, teo !


----------



## y&b (19 Avril 2006)

Commencer ça journée avec celui là est vivement recommandé :love:  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

nolwenn leroy "j'aimais tant l'aimer":love:


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci du conseil, teo !



C'est Rezba qu'il faut remercier  C'est lui qui nous a si bien parlé de cet événement 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> touours aussi bon, toujours aussi fort, j'aime....



Pareil... Tu as les 5 CD ? Trop fort ce monsieur... ravi de repasser la nuit de samedi prochain devant ses platines au Trabendo :love:


Sinon là toujours la _Ficelle Personnal Radio_ avec Les Cure et *Primary* sur _Lost Wishes_. Je connaissais le morceau (un Live) mais pas ce disque, une compilation peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)




----------



## fedo (19 Avril 2006)

dans le genre ambiance de fin du monde:





excellent album mais oreilles sensibles et dépressif s'abstenir.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2006)

si vous aimez house of Love of course...:love:...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Avril 2006)

Jose Gonzalez	

Une guitare, une voix, mais des ballades :love::love::love:


----------



## macarel (19 Avril 2006)

Nathalie Merchant (ancien de 10.000 Maniacs): "Tigerlily", soft, sensuel et groove (en fonction du morceu):love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
A conseiller dans toutes les discothèques domestiques (enfin, de mon humble avis)
http://www.nataliemerchant.com/


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà posté cette pochette, mais c'était il y a un moment... J'en avais discuté un peu avec notre ami a.k.a "le meilleur d'entre nous"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça c'est très trèèèès bon comme choix!


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2006)

Là je découvre avec plaisir un nouveau groupe: AIM avec Hinterland Promotional Mix, c'est vachement bien en fait, dansable et tout et tout, vous connaissiez?

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=59381236&s=143442


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2006)

:modo: 

Concert exceptionnel de Sonic Youth, ce soir à 21h à suivre en direct sur le mouv' :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> Concert exceptionnel de Sonic Youth, ce soir à 21h à suivre en direct sur le mouv' :afraid:



C'est Jessyca qui est aux manettes     depuis sa couette évidemment


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> Concert exceptionnel de Sonic Youth, ce soir à 21h à suivre en direct sur le mouv' :afraid:




Sonic Youth!  :style: :style: :style: 

ThanKs!!!   :love:  

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant... blabla..._


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2006)

histoire de chauffer la bête:







et plus particulièrement deux titres:

*Tom Violence* (les versions live sont généralement des tueries complètes)

et *Marilyn Moore* :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

min fiu yvos, tu enregistres ?


----------



## Burzum (19 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> min fiu yvos, tu enregistres ?



audio hijack powaaaa


----------



## tracy (19 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part, je suis pas mal electro mais j'apprecie du bon jazz et la musique d'ambiance


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> audio hijack powaaaa




ichat ?


----------



## KARL40 (19 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> Concert exceptionnel de Sonic Youth, ce soir à 21h à suivre en direct sur le mouv' :afraid:



Tu pouvais pas le dire avant, je le prends en cours !


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pouvais pas le dire avant, je le prends en cours !




tu viens de louper Pacific Coast Highway :love:  

pour ceux que cela intéresse, c'est sur cet album, Sister


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2006)

Jamie Lidell - Music will not last - sur l'album Multiply. 

Quand j'ai pas le moral parce que pas la santé, je m'écoute ça et tout va mieux! 

Y a aussi une autre version plus longue, The Audience Vs. Jamie Lidell And The Mysterious Szizlas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



C'est original pour quelqu'un qui a Varg Vikernes en avatar. :rateau: 






The Devin Townsend Band // Synchestra


----------



## Burzum (19 Avril 2006)




----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2006)

si j'ai bien compris, personne n'enregistre... rhalalala...

fedo ? *


----------



## Burzum (19 Avril 2006)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> C'est original pour quelqu'un qui a Varg Vikernes en avatar. :rateau:



Ne pas se fier à un seul post...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> Concert exceptionnel de Sonic Youth, ce soir à 21h à suivre en direct sur le mouv' :afraid:



Passé à côté il y a quelques années :rose:  

On commence par quel bout Sonic Youth  



			
				karl40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pouvais pas le dire avant, je le prends en cours !



... par le premier album  mais c'est lequel ?

Merci


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2006)

premier album (introuvable) - 1981





premier ep 1981 - Kill your idols




...que tu peux retrouver sur Confusion is sex, 1983





pour commencer, difficile de choisir...discographie complète par ici


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

Tranquille :


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2006)

Pour la première fois de ma vie j'ai acheté les _Inrocks_, avec Massive et The Streets en couverture. J'avais besoin de monnaie en arrivant en gare de Genève 
Bon c'est court, lisez le donc au kiosque, le reste n'a que peu d'intérêt, je me demande vraiment ce qu'on trouve à ce magazine 

Faut que je m'achète la compilation/antologie de MA qui m'a l'air pleine de bonne surprises, audio et video, en plus d'une pochette superbe. Tant pis pour les titres que j'aurai à double Et l'album de The Streets aussi.

Brits blokes powaaaa 

Sinon là, je n'écoute rien, juste le silence avant la nuit.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2006)

quel poete   :love:


----------



## Saltabadil (20 Avril 2006)

Une musique répétitive, calme comme une berceuse pour me préparer à rejoindre les bras de mon amoureuse déjà toute endormie...


----------



## MrStone (20 Avril 2006)

:sleep:
Besoin d'un peu de musique d'ascenseur ce matin...  







[Edith]
Lu dans l'espresso ce matin :
"Mike Skinner est plus qu&#8217;une star : un phénomène. Pas en France, en Angleterre. Une idole, même, pour des millions de gamins des banlieues et cités ouvrières de Grande-Bretagne (si, si, il en reste...), ces bastions « working class » dont il est devenu, à la tête de son projet The Streets, une sorte de porte-parole indolent. Pourtant, en France, on connaît à peine son nom, et pas du tout sa tête. The Streets ne passent quasiment pas à la radio, et encore moins à la télé. Rien de tel outre-manche, où Skinner, largement diffusé sur la BBC (une question de culture), a décroché plus de tubes radiophoniques ces trois dernières années que Blur et Oasis réunis à l&#8217;époque de leur fructueuse rivalité. Aujourd'hui, les Streets sortent un nouvel album. Un troisième volume débordant de vie et de malice, à nouveau un peu décevant côté musiques, mais  brillant côté textes, dans l'esprit tchatche au vitriol, avec moultes anecdotes désopilantes sur la vie des jeunes « lads » et des « chicks » en mini-jupes, sur fond de débrouille généralisée et de gueule de bois les lendemains de virée au pub (c'est-à-dire tous les jours). Ah, au fait : en Angleterre, le précédent album des Streets s'est vendu à plus d&#8217;un million d&#8217;exemplaires. En France, à ce niveau de notoriété, on a... euh... Raphaël."
[/Edith]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2006)

Avec le merveilleux "Under Pressure" with David Bowie....


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)




----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

Pour la traduction d'un contrat en anglais, un peu de calme, alors j'écoute Maroon 5 "Songs about Jane"


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

pas mal, mais pas très novateur...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2006)

du bon du neuf :love:  ce soir soirée b&s  :love: tu viens Dan? :love:


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour la première fois de ma vie j'ai acheté les _Inrocks_, avec Massive et The Streets en couverture. J'avais besoin de monnaie en arrivant en gare de Genève
> Bon c'est court, lisez le donc au kiosque, le reste n'a que peu d'intérêt, je me demande vraiment ce qu'on trouve à ce magazine


J'ai été lecteur des tous débuts et pendant un long moment (j'ai dû arrêter mon abonnement il y a 5-6 ans). À l'époque, il n'y avait, en France en tous cas, quasiment rien d'intéressant (Rock&Folk, Best ... le néant quoi). Donc quand on est djeune et branché dans les années 80 et qu'apparaît le magazine : on peut être tenté par l'aventure.
L'ennui est l'irritante prétention de ces braves gens, la dénégation continuelle de ce qu'est réellement ce magazine (ils vendent de la publicité, comme TF1 et les autres) et le vide intersidéral de (pratiquement) toute critique rock (l'emploi incessant du superlatif tente inutilement de masquer l'absence d'idée ou l'inanité du propos).

Je sais, on va (encore) me dire que je suis un vieux con. Et c'est vrai. Mais c'est bon : les fariboles de la rock-culture ne m'intéressent plus. Le culte de l'_attitude_, quoi ...

Teo, t'es dur avec moi  : je fais des efforts pour être souriant et sympathique et paf ! tu me tends une perche pour faire mon hargneux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> du bon du neuf :love:  ce soir soirée b&s  :love: tu viens Dan? :love:




*NON !*
Sinon, ça va finir par se voir que ça m'arrive d'écouter de la pop


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2006)

> Pour la première fois de ma vie j'ai acheté les _Inrocks_, avec Massive et The Streets en couverture. J'avais besoin de monnaie en arrivant en gare de Genève
> Bon c'est court, lisez le donc au kiosque, le reste n'a que peu d'intérêt, je me demande vraiment ce qu'on trouve à ce magazine


:loveui j'aime ces paroles. ça me rappelle y a 10 ans quand ils disaient que le rock était mort  (c'est trop drôle).
ils ont toujours un train de retard, ils ont découvert les whites stripes en 2002 en lisant la presse anglaise (nombres d'entre nous connaissent depuis 1999...). je parle pas de queen of the stone age qu'ils ont découvert la même année, idem pour kyuss (mais bon ils pouvaient pas en parler car le rock était mort ).

flip flap la girouette .

mais bon comme ils n'ont pas totalement mauvais goût, ils aiment bien ça:





 Yanqui U.X.O. de Godspeed You Black Emperor!


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (20 Avril 2006)

Là c'est le nouvel album de The Streets ! :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

pas mal aussi , mais pas pour bosser...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Avril 2006)

Bon là on change de style ... Après the streets un petit coup de


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon là on change de style ... A près the streets un petit coup de


 



*METAAALL !!!!!*





Moi, je cherche le noise......


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *METAAALL !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

très impressionant, très bien mixé...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Je trouve que c'est le meilleur album qu'ait fait Morcheeba jusqu'à présent. Et surtout la dernière plage en instrumental : :love: .


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que c'est le meilleur album qu'ait fait Morcheeba jusqu'à présent. Et surtout la dernière plage en instrumental : :love: .



ça c'est sûr, parce que le dernier... :mouais:


----------



## NED (20 Avril 2006)

========== En apparté ==========

Je vous conseille d'aller écouter ce qui se passe là-dessus :
http://temto.free.fr/wUMP/wu-m-p.htm


----------



## Galatée (20 Avril 2006)

En ce moment,






_Faut dire, bête comme je suis, que je l'ai acheté deux fois, une fois sur Amazon, une fois sur l'ITMS (j'ai une mémoire de poisson rouge), alors faut rentabiliser, hein..._  

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## nicogala (20 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon là on change de style ... Après the streets un petit coup de


Marrant, j'étais justement en train de l'écouter notre moustachu verruqueux, mais dans Hawkwind... ça remet les choses dans le droit chemin sinueux après le boulôt


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (...)Teo, t'es dur avec moi  : je fais des efforts pour être souriant et sympathique et paf ! tu me tends une perche pour faire mon hargneux



tu es pardonné 

*Move Me*, un vieux Woodentops 

Ca passe toujours bien, c'est drôle comme truc, toujours ce côté speed qui me rappelle C et 1986-88.






je redécouvre la version hypertrash de *Somebody told me (Agentlovelette defix)* de The Killers par Agentlovelette. Tout en bzz et crrr et booiikz


----------



## MACcossinelle (20 Avril 2006)

​


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que c'est le meilleur album qu'ait fait Morcheeba jusqu'à présent. Et surtout la dernière plage en instrumental : :love: .


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *METAAALL !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Art of Noise", 
"Make some Noise" (Liquid Soul)
Personellement je préfère le dernier:love: :love: 
Tèh, je vais le mettre là


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ​


Je voulais bouler mais...Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MACcossinell
Et c'est ça pour pratiquement tout le monde que je veux boler.
Comment on fait pour changer ça:hein: :hein:


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais bouler mais...Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MACcossinell
> Et c'est ça pour pratiquement tout le monde que je veux boler.
> Comment on fait pour changer ça:hein: :hein:




La réponse est ici.
Il faut bouler 25 autres personnes avant de pouvoir bouler à nouveau une même personne. 

Marianne, quelle voix !  :love:


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2006)

j'aime bien ce CD que j'ai gagné à la radio belge :love:, et puis je l'écoute faute de l'être:


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La réponse est ici.
> Il faut bouler 25 autres personnes avant de pouvoir bouler à nouveau une même personne.
> 
> Marianne, quelle voix !  :love:


P****n, j'en connais pas 25 personnes à bouler :rose: 
Je boule n'importe qui pour n'importe quoi alors
ça me fou les boules :hein: :hein:
Quand à la voix de Marianne, je l'aime beaucoup, elle a du fumer. Tu connais son premier disque "As tears go by", pas tout à fait la même voix quand-même.
Disons qu'elle doit avoir pas d'expérience "de vie"


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> P****n, j'en connais pas 25 personnes à bouler :rose:
> Je boule n'importe qui pour n'importe quoi alors





Bah ! comme tout le monde !


----------



## Burzum (20 Avril 2006)




----------



## SirG (20 Avril 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Apocalyptica & Nina Hagen => Seemann ... même dans un drame elle reste clown ... et quelle voix ! :love:
> 
> (ça serait sympa de tous donner des liens vers les clips qd ils existent, sur YouTube y en a un paquet... ça serait plus vivant  )


 
Puissante reprise d'un titre de RAMMSTEIN. J'ai eu l'occasion de voir Apocalyptica en première partie de RAMMSTEIN, justement, lors d'un concert à Lille l'an passé. Ils sont impressionnants sur scène.

Sinon, je remarque avec plaisir que pas mal de monde côtoye mon domaine musical, en écoutant du Trisomie 21 ou du Blutarsch.


----------



## Burzum (20 Avril 2006)




----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

Tsssss, faudra savoir ce qu'on veut alors hein:hein: :hein: :hein: 
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Tsssss, faudra savoir ce qu'on veut alors hein:hein: :hein: :hein:
> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.




Ah ben t'as pas tout lu ! 
C'est dix coups de boule par jour !


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais bouler mais...Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MACcossinell
> Et c'est ça pour pratiquement tout le monde que je veux boler.
> Comment on fait pour changer ça:hein: :hein:



Je m'en suis occupé juste avant de lire ton message ! Cet album est trop beau :love: et ça méritait un petit geste ! Pas écouté depuis au moins 6 mois cet album...
on y retourne :love:


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben t'as pas tout lu !
> C'est dix coups de boule par jour !


ça tombe bien, je commençait à avoir mal à la tête    :hosto:


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, je commençait à avoir mal à la tête    :hosto:




Ne pas dépasser la dose prescrite.


----------



## macarel (20 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en suis occupé juste avant de lire ton message ! Cet album est trop beau :love: et ça méritait un petit geste ! Pas écouté depuis au moins 6 mois cet album...
> on y retourne :love:


C'est beau la solidarité  
Bon, pour en revenir au sujet: j'écoute Ana Popovic "Hush":love: :love:

Suivi par (pour commencer le weekend, bèn oui, il y en a qui ont de la chance des fois): Eagles: "Unplugged", tous ce qu'il faut, des morceau archi connu, des souvenirs lointins(?), mais je dois avouer qu'en acoustique ce n'es pas mal quand-même :rose: :love: :love:

Bon, je m'en vais, je vais écouter moi même, on répète


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

The Rotherham Sessions (photo trop grande) en téléchargement sur le site de Client


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2006)

_Il l'est vraiment toujours..._

Merci 

j'ai recadré pour qu'on puisse voir 


A écouter ce soir


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)




----------



## Burzum (20 Avril 2006)

Extraordinaire ! Si 'Interim' sorti il ya quelques mois nous rassurait sur le devenir de ce projet attachant, 'Songs of experience' renverse carrément toutes les attentes en propulsant son géniteur au-devant de la plupart des formations industrielles neoclassiques. Plus martial qu'autrefois et encore plus épique ce nouveau manifeste symboliste et romantique qui emprunte son titre à l'oeuvre de William Blake se veut aussi plus noir. Tel un oriflamme des poètes maudits notamment célébrés sur une version plus emportée de 'La fin de la journée' grâce à des percus appuyées. Le titre liminaire (déjà présent sur la compilation 'Flowers made of snow') également tiré du poème de Blake atteste de la noirceur qui nous englouti au fur et à mesure que l'on progresse dans ce labyrinthe de cordes habitées ('The hunt', quel morceau d'anthologie !), de percussions martiales en veux-tu en voilà ('Strife', agrémenté de la voix de Tomas Petterson, absente de la version de 'Interim'). La traduction littérale du rampant et triste à mourir (un vrai moment cinématographique !) 'Down there' est 'Là-bas', visiblement une nouvelle référence à Huysmans comme sur 'A rebours', tandis que les raretés de compilations 'Hesperia' et 'Songs for the dead' ont été dépoussiérées pour l'occasion, offrant ainsi deux nouvelles versions méconnaissables et largement améliorées ! La production est logiquement plus fouillée et surtout en adéquation avec la technologie actuelle, si bien que le son aéré et limpide décuple la puissance et la dynamique de chaque composition et habille 'Songs of experience' de la meilleure parure sonore jamais entendue dans ce registre (et je pèse mes mots). L'album se termine par un 'Sermon' sentencieux et apocalyptique dans son propos et l'on se rend compte que les moments les plus lumineux qui parsemaient 'A rebours' ont quasiment disparu au profit d'un apparât définitivement plus 'sérieux' et tourmenté que l'opus précédent. Une oeuvre majeure, et l'album de l'année en ce qui me concerne. 

http://www.gutsofdarkness.com/god/objet.php?objet=7349


----------



## Stargazer (20 Avril 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ​




Tiens je t'aurais plus vu fan de Julie Piétri ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Il l'est vraiment toujours..._



 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> j'ai recadré pour qu'on puisse voir



Merci Olivier.



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> A écouter ce soir



J'ai oublié de te le dire : Elles font la tournée Skyshaper de Covenant mais je ne sais pas si elles seront à la Loco


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Très apaisant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Nana Mouskouri reprise par Laibach : Mama Leone


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2006)

Curieux ...


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> (...)J'ai oublié de te le dire : Elles font la tournée Skyshaper de Covenant mais je ne sais pas si elles seront à la Loco



whooooo pitin.... je sens qu'il faut vite que je me trouve une place :love:

apparemment sans Client mais bon...






16 ou 20 c'est selon les sources (on verra bien si on fait un petit post dans RV, sinon on peut toujours le faire dans le Journal sur last.fm)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> whooooo pitin.... je sens qu'il faut vite que je me trouve une place :love:
> 
> apparemment sans Client mais bon...
> 
> ...




Olivier, tu es sûr de l'horaire  : en fait, je crois que c'est selon les organisateurs début à 21h mais selon "la police" début entre 22h et 23h


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2006)

On dirait des clones de Spandau Ballet ou Visage 20 ans plus tard (le clonage pas thérapeutique du tout  )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> On dirait des clones de Spandau Ballet ou Visage 20 ans plus tard (le clonage pas thérapeutique du tout  )



Laibach a repris Visage   ... il faudrait vérifier pour Spandau Ballet


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Impossible de m'en lasser, aujourd'hui un petit coup de :






avant de venir au boulot. Au chant : Neil Hannon, voix inoubliable ; Nigel Godrich (Radiohead, Travis) à la production.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de m'en lasser, aujourd'hui un petit coup de :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon choix   ... le prochain album "Victory for the Comic Muse" - clin d'oeil au premier album de Divine Comedy - sortira en juin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2006)

Jazz...






Jaco et Bireli. :love:

Bonne journée...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

*What we must - Jaga Jazzist*


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Bon choix   ... le prochain album "Victory for the Comic Muse" - clin d'oeil au premier album de Divine Comedy - sortira en juin



Merci pour l'info !!! Absent Friends ne m'a pas autant emballe que Regeneration.


----------



## Burzum (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> *What we must - Jaga Jazzist*


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>



:love: :love:

Là c'est Marianne F 

Pour Dandywarhol, ce we, en soirée danse, y'a DJ Deep et Laurent Garnier au Trabendo pour Ballroom (c'est l'anniv' des 20 ans de House Music, une vieille copine   et The Hacker au Cabaret Sauvage pour la sortie de son cd de mix avec E Allien, Mount Simms etc.

Pour les horaires/tarifs de Covenant, faut que je fasse un post sur last.

_Je vais me faire engueuler à force de digresser comme ça  _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>



j'ai découvert cela via un groupe (d'utilisateurs) de Last.fm de post-rock et pas de jazz 

*Grey - Sofa*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> Là c'est Marianne F
> 
> ...



euh elle se trouve où la digression   ... et puis tu parles de musique  

PS : _cela risque d'être difficile pour aujourd'hui_


----------



## MrStone (21 Avril 2006)

Y fait beau, les petits zoizeaux gazouillent...


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2006)

Un coup à boire à celui qui connaît,


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>



:love:   :love: 

_"No hay banda. No hay orchestra. Tout ceci est un enregistrement. Ce n'est qu'une illusion."_


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> euh elle se trouve où la digression   ... et puis tu parles de musique
> 
> PS : _cela risque d'être difficile pour aujourd'hui_



ben on est quasi dans rendez-vous avec mon post 

_PS: pareil pour moi, on s'appelle comme prévu et on se raconte _

Edit: là c'est *Dirge* de Death In Vegas sur _20 Ans 100 Chansons_


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>


Le passage ou la nana chante dans le théatre est dingue....
La voix est incroyable !


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Le passage ou la nana chante dans le théatre est dingue....
> La voix est incroyable !



T'as bien raison. Mais je me rappelle meme pas si c'est pas un homme en vrai. Ils disent que c'est qui sur le CD ?


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

Après une soirée-nuit belle & sebastian hier... :love:
la suite logique du single du dernier abum...
avec mon t-shirt orange gagné hier...


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien raison. Mais je me rappelle meme pas si c'est pas un homme en vrai. Ils disent que c'est qui sur le CD ?



L'artiste (une femme) se prénomme *Rebekah Del Rio* et le titre s'appelle "Llorando (Crying)".


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Edit: là c'est *Dirge* de Death In Vegas sur _20 Ans 100 Chansons_



 :love: :love:   

J'ai tout les albums de Death In Vegas, ils sont tous excellents (le meilleur étant Scorpio Rising, à mon goût) :


----------



## MrStone (21 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un coup à boire à celui qui connaît,



Inconnu au bataillon, mais après une petite recherche et une écoute de quelques extraits, c'est... comment dire... discofunky ? Entre la croisière s'amuse et Sly and the family stone  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> L'artiste (une femme) se prénomme *Rebekah Del Rio* et le titre s'appelle "Llorando (Crying)".



...et un peu plus *ici*


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> L'artiste (une femme) se prénomme *Rebekah Del Rio* et le titre s'appelle "Llorando (Crying)".



Cool, merci bien !!!


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

Un chef que j'adore: *Yevgeny Mravinsky* qui dirige la 8ème symphonie de *Dimitri Chostakovitch* avec l'Orch. Phil. de Leningrad. en 1947: génial !




​ 

Dans un autre genre j'ai le bonheur d'écouter chanter une jeune artiste québécoise quasiment à domicile :love:: *Marie-Neige Châtelain&#8230;

*




​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2006)

Bluffé, sur le ***... C'est puissant ce truc!


----------



## fedo (21 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bluffé, sur le ***... C'est puissant ce truc!



je suis assez d'accord. au début, je pensais que c'était purement un hype mais les paroles sont remarquables.


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Un chef que j'adore: *Yevgeny Mravinsky* qui dirige la 8ème symphonie de *Dimitri Chostakovitch* avec l'Orch. Phil. de Leningrad. en 1947: génial !
> ​


 

Shostakowitsch est un compositeur merveilleux ! et Mravinsky déploie l'énergie requise pour ses symphonies. J'ai un faible tout particulier pour la Xe et notamment son allegretto dévastateur (une violence assez rare, je trouve, en musique classique).
Mais c'est avec son oeuvre de chambre (j'y inclus le piano) que s'exprime le mieux sa mélancolie. Le 15e quatuor est une oeuvre magique.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## isa62 (21 Avril 2006)

Perso je suis complètement accroc de la scène musicale du (grand)Nord, nous avons des artistes extra
pour vous en citer qqs uns
Jef Kino
Les Mauvaises Langues
dudin
15 rue Corneille
Le Ministère des Affaires populaires
Les Pambanizza Cirkus
Les fatals picards
Les Blaireaux
Goane
Gomm
Didier Super
Les Fils de Sammy
Marcel et son Orchestre
Memo...
J'en oublie surement, il y en a tellement qui méritent qu'on parle d'eux

et suis complètement fada d'un groupe qui s'appelle Lezard Martien, j'ai créé un blog sur le groupe   (lezardmartienisa.mabulle.com)
et je suis depuis peu la pdte de l'asso qui produit leurs spectacles
Je les adore!

Si vous voulez des renseignements sur tous ces groupes je peux vous filler qqs liens vers leurs sites ou alors qqs forums qui discutent beaucoup des artistes de ch'nord...

biz à tout le monde
amitiés musicales


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2006)

Depuis quand la Picardie fait-elle partie du Nord?


----------



## isa62 (21 Avril 2006)

c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé "grand" nord...
lol 
 
en plus on les a adoptés par ici....


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand la Picardie fait-elle partie du Nord?



Les Fatals ont leurs fans par ici 


là une reprise d'ABBA, *SOS (Offer Nissim remix)* avec le remix très suintant du DJ israélien Offer Nissim. C'est sans doute une superbe daube eurotrash ultra-*******, mais comme souvent, je craque pour ce genre de morceau. Pas trouvé grand chose sur le morceau, vous pouvez essayez mais c'est de l'hébreu 
Si par hasard ça vous dit, c'est là, en date du 05 avril. Merci AudioHJ  Attention, c'est 9 mn  Madonna à côté, c'est une sainte :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

Tu connais le rmx d'abba d'aster OH ?


----------



## fedo (21 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

>



très bon disque, dans un genre pas si éloigné:




The Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tra-La-La Band et son album de 2001:   





       Born into Trouble as the Sparks Fly Upward


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Tu es sur la bonne voie 
J'ai un vague pressentiement quant à ta decouverte subite de l'oeuvre du groupe :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

héhéhéhé  Jeff   :love:...


----------



## y&b (21 Avril 2006)

Après avoir découvert quelques truc d'aster OH, je repasse à du plus vieux ...
C'est ça qu'est bon dans la zic !


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand la Picardie fait-elle partie du Nord?



Alors la, total respects les gars, je plussoie !!! Amiens, c'est aussi le tiens.

Au fait : vous savez quand il y aura un repressage de Droit de Veto et Navet Maria ? Parce que ca fait un an que je l'attends...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand la Picardie fait-elle partie du Nord?



c'est juste une erreur de minuscule/majuscule


----------



## SirG (21 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Olivier, tu es sûr de l'horaire  : en fait, je crois que c'est selon les organisateurs début à 21h mais selon "la police" début entre 22h et 23h


Dommage que Paris ne soit pas à côté, sinon je serais venu. Je les ai vus à la Loco justement il y a quelques annés lors d'un triple concert avec Suicide Commando et VNV Nation. 

Sinon, pour l'anecdote, moi aussi j'ai écouté Herzeleid aujourd'hui.


----------



## mikoo (21 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les Fatals ont leurs fans par ici
> 
> 
> là une reprise d'ABBA, *SOS (Offer Nissim remix)* avec le remix très suintant du DJ israélien Offer Nissim. C'est sans doute une superbe daube eurotrash ultra-*******, mais comme souvent, je craque pour ce genre de morceau. Pas trouvé grand chose sur le morceau, vous pouvez essayez mais c'est de l'hébreu
> Si par hasard ça vous dit, c'est là, en date du 05 avril. Merci AudioHJ  Attention, c'est 9 mn  Madonna à côté, c'est une sainte :rateau:



tu as la bonne analyse : c'est effectivement de la daube  

Ce sont également des israéliens


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

c'est absolument pas connu, c'est une canadienne et c'est beau..


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2006)

phase détente


----------



## nicogala (21 Avril 2006)

Un petit Lacrimosa avant le repas, ça ouvre l'apétit..;


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2006)

Tiens ... Il y a un certain Morrissey à Rock en Seine cette année  

Sinon, en ce moment c'est Wolfmother, du "lourd" australien 

http://www.myspace.com/wolfmother

Egalement présent à Rock en Seine   :love:

Le mois d'août s'annonce bien :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

pas rock en seine, belfort


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Avril 2006)

Pour mettre l'ambiance! ça me donne envie de prendre un bain, je sais pas pourquoi... ah oui, à cause de la baignoire!


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le rmx d'abba d'aster OH ?



non, mais j'aimerais bien connaître, ça m'interesse! 

c'est ça: http://www.asteroh.ch/ ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2006)

*Là maintenant, je découvre une bonne surprise*
Ellen Allien & Apparat "Orchestra of Bubbles".

Un brin ambiant, dark, minimaliste, bonne zique. Bien plus sympathique que le décevant "Thrills", dernier album de la patronne de Bpitch Control.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

beautée pure...hein Rémi ?  :love: son meilleur peut-être...?


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> beautée pure...hein Rémi ?  :love: son meilleur peut-être...?



Lui il faut alllez l'écouter en concert


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, je découvre une bonne surprise*
> Ellen Allien & Apparat "Orchestra of Bubbles".
> 
> Un brin ambiant, dark, minimaliste, bonne zique. Bien plus sympathique que le décevant "Thrills", dernier album de la patronne de Bpitch Control.



C'est vrai que son dernier me laissait un peu sur ma faim...


----------



## mado (21 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, je découvre une bonne surprise*
> Ellen Allien & Apparat "Orchestra of Bubbles".
> 
> Un brin ambiant, dark, minimaliste, bonne zique. Bien plus sympathique que le décevant "Thrills", dernier album de la patronne de Bpitch Control.



Ok sur le son 

Mais devrait prendre un(e) graphiste pour ses pochettes.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

et tu casses  héhéhhé


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Lui il faut alllez l'écouter en concert




Oui c'est sur, je n'ai pas encore eu ce plaisir... je l'ai vu ce midi au journal de france 2...


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Lui il faut alllez l'écouter en concert




ah oui ? 

bin ouaiis !


----------



## nicogala (21 Avril 2006)

Hop, un petit coup du nain chantant (aussi appellé Dio, vous savez..; non, vous savez pas je parie, celui qui chante Love is all écrit, composé et interprété par Roger Glover, un gars de Deep Purple) dans Rainbow aux côtés de Ritchie Blackmore justement, de Deep Purple aussi, qui nous gratifiait alors de splendides compositions et solos... avant qu'il ne bouffe une racine bizarre et deviennte tout strange ... 

(voilà un peu de culture rock/hard des '70 pour les jeunes  )


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ?
> 
> bin ouaiis !


Je parlais d'un concert pas d'une animation commerciale dans un supermarché&#8230;

Je pensais davantage à quelque chose comme ça:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

re cassé  héhéhéhé


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais d'un concert pas d'une animation commerciale dans un supermarché




justement, ce fut un vrai concert d'une heure !! 

(nota : Olivia Ruiz avait bien débordé aussi du cadre "mini-concert" mais était resté dans un format temporel classique pour un showcase dans un supermarché ! )


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2006)

Clin d'&#339;il à Rezba avec Gonzalez qui donne une leçon de piano sur France 4 et se faisait insulter de son pote Tekilatex de vendu !


----------



## fedo (21 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> justement, ce fut un vrai concert d'une heure !!
> 
> (nota : Olivia Ruiz avait bien débordé aussi du cadre "mini-concert" mais était resté dans un format temporel classique pour un showcase dans un supermarché ! )



Popa Chubby est un débordeur de 1ère aussi et c'est toujours spectaculaire (de voir la doublure vivante du bibendum Michelin).

en concert ça donne aussi (sa meilleure période):


----------



## IceandFire (21 Avril 2006)

170 kilos le bestiau, il à commandé 35 cheesburger à Deauville au Royal hotel  MDR...
mis à part cela c'est une crême...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Mais devrait prendre un(e) graphiste pour ses pochettes.




*Je trouve que la pochette*
résume bien l'album : ambiant, sombre avec certaines touches un peu plus gaies venant relever l'ensemble.


----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2006)

Petite révision avant le prochain concert :love: 
Encore un groupe dont tout le monde connait la musique sans en connaitre le nom


----------



## IceandFire (22 Avril 2006)




----------



## fedo (22 Avril 2006)

> 170 kilos le bestiau, il à commandé 35 cheesburger à Deauville au Royal hotel  MDR...
> mis à part cela c'est une crême...



quand je l'ai vu en concert la 1ère fois il y a une 10zaine d'année, c'était plutôt au Formule1 qu'il dormait .


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le rmx d'abba d'aster OH ?


Non, je viens de lancer les dwld sur le site cité plus haut, il est dedans ? J'écouterai demain  mais si c'est pas dans le lot, faudra que je me renseigne  . C'est quel morceau ? _Gimme Gimme Gimme (A man before midnight)_ ?



			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> tu as la bonne analyse : c'est effectivement de la daube
> (...)[/IMG]



Oui mais de la daube "*** **** ***** ** *** ***** ** *** ***" qui va bien (j'ai pas osé posté ma première impression, à mon avis, ceux et celles qui me connaissent auraient eu honte de me croiser dans les couloirs du Bar  ). Et la Charte aurait morflé aussi 


Avant d'aller me coucher, un trio que j'aime me passer régulièrement:
*Charly (Original Mix)* de Prodigy sur _Charly (Single)_ (c'est un de leur meilleur morceau à mon goût, presque sobre)

*Crazy Ivan* de Ver Vlads sur _Café del Mar Vol. 1_ Un morceau très lent qui finit par irrémédiablement par tout pilonner sur son passage. A écouter très très fort avec beaucoup de basses. Indansable mais indispensable :love:

*Vernon's wonderland (Original Mix)* de Vernon's Wonderland sur _Distance to Technoland_ Ce morceau est tellement fort :love: j'ai une préférence pour la version originale, mais le remix de Sven Vath est aussi terrible :love: Du son pour danser longtemps longtemps


----------



## EtVlan (22 Avril 2006)

En cette soirée du Vendredi...

Cette jolie blonde à la voix d'or: Annie Villeneuve





Et ce poête des temps modernes: Pierre Lapointe


----------



## Burzum (22 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (22 Avril 2006)

Mr Scruff, fish, sur






ça met la peche


----------



## richard-deux (22 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## KARL40 (22 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pas rock en seine, belfort



Si, si Rock en Seine aussi  

http://www.rockenseine.com/


----------



## richard-deux (22 Avril 2006)

Et maintenant:






:love:


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2006)

En ce moment c'est plutôt trance avec Global Underground (Nick Warren, Trafik, Lostep etc.) et ce bon vieux Steve Hillage (System 7) : nouveau live "Live transmissions" de ce dernier.
Au passage : depuis deux semaines on trouve sur iTMS la pop électronique assez sombre de Chris (Carter) et Cosey (Fanni Tutti). C'est pas mal du tout.


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2006)

The Evens sur _The Evens_






pitin pitin pitin :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (22 Avril 2006)

Aller, samedi soir chez moi, ce sera un bon vieux Coltrane


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Aller, samedi soir chez moi, ce sera un bon vieux Coltrane



ce qui est d'autant plus magnifique avec cet album, c'est la photo de la pochette : tu sens la détermination dans ce regard, le désir profond de tout révolutionner, ré-écrire, non pas sa musique, mais toute la musique... Sans ce grand génie il n'y aurait pas eu l'évolution formidable qu'on a connu dans les années soixante-dix. Je trouve que c'est le premier qui a osé tout casser, il a balayé d'un revers tous les accadémismes, de la même manière que Picasso avec les demoiselles d'avignon...

Je ne saurais jamais exprimer avec toute la profondeur qu'il faudrait, le respect gigantesque que j'ai pour ce grand monsieur!


----------



## mikoo (22 Avril 2006)




----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2006)

iTunes avec le mix de soirée m'a donné envie :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

*du bon hip hop*
nourri au grain comme je les aime. Savant mélange electro, funky ou jazzy qui coule tout seul dans vos oreilles.

Très bon pour accompagner l'après-midi en douceur.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Avril 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si, si Rock en Seine aussi
> 
> http://www.rockenseine.com/




oué  :love:


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2006)

là le podcast de Popjustice.com, avec une reprise de *West End Girl* de PSB par les suédoises de West End Girl.





Je suis pas encore super convaincu par le morceau vu l'original, que je place très haut  mais bon ça se laisse écouter  pop quoi 

Leur album _West End Girls Goes Petshopping_ sortira fin mai.
Rien que le titre me donne envie de l'acheter, mais bon, on verra bien 

 Freelancer thank you  Trop drôle the site


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2006)

The killer in Our House, sur Cabin Fever. Certain General  







...et hop encore un de mes vieux vinyls inécoutable car usé jusqu'à la moelle que je retrouve sur l'itms. :love:


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, je découvre une bonne surprise*
> Ellen Allien & Apparat "Orchestra of Bubbles".
> 
> Un brin ambiant, dark, minimaliste, bonne zique. Bien plus sympathique que le décevant "Thrills", dernier album de la patronne de Bpitch Control.




Parfait pour l'apéro.
Mes préférés dessus *Jet* et *Do not break*

_Pitin, l'aaaaappppppéééérrrroooOOoo._


----------



## Max London (22 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Mr Scruff, fish, sur
> 
> [ça met la peche



Aah Mr Scruff...il avait fait un super mix de "Mafia" de l'excellent Dub Syndicate.
Jsuis dans ma période dub en ce momment:
Bush Chemists, Dub Syndicate, EZ3kiel, Iration Steppas, Lee"Scratch" Perry...


----------



## fedo (22 Avril 2006)

allez hop un petit coup de Masters of Reality:





The Desert Song, sur l'album Give us Barabbas, vraiment terrible.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

isley brothers "this old heart of mine"


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

Gotan Project


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

teo[I a dit:
			
		

> Pitin, l'aaaaappppppéééérrrroooOOoo.[/I]




*P*t**n !!!*
le digeooO0oO0 !





:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

*Samme Stof Som Stof - Under Byen *


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2006)

Après *Scanner* "Nemesis" (pas bien réussi) puis "Warhol's Surfaces" (très bien) et *System 7* "Live Transmissions" (excellent), je passe à une compilation de *Isabelle Antena*, qui me rappelle de jeunes années (à l'époque j'avais fait l'emplette de son premier disque). Du bon, du moins bon et du très bien. Une compilation, quoi  Elle est aussi dans le dernier (en date) de *Buscemi* "Camino real".

PS : demain matin, réveil avec le mois d'avril de Jondi & Spesh.

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## macarel (23 Avril 2006)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Je vais y arriver:hein: :hein: 
En attendant:Roben Ford "Talk to your daughter", suivi par Robert Plant "Now and Zen":love:


----------



## mamyblue (23 Avril 2006)

*L'enfant     qui dort*



*Pleure     pas petite sirène

**[FONT=Arial,Times New Roman]Francis CABREL*[/FONT]​


----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## Burzum (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## mikoo (23 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Gotan Project



bo
bo


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

dEUS


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2006)

Glasgow mega snake, de Mogwai, sur:


----------



## FANREM (23 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



C'est encore mieux avec l'image :love:
J'espere que tu l'as en Dvd


----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2006)

il est sorti!!!!!!????????
:love::love::love::love::love:
:love::love::love::love::love::love:
:love::love::love::love::love::love:
:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## mikoo (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2006)

:king:


----------



## Patamach (23 Avril 2006)

Salut tlm 






:style:


----------



## Patamach (23 Avril 2006)

Un autre ...






:style:


----------



## IceandFire (23 Avril 2006)

moi c'est Steve  !!!


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2006)

Pour refaire monter l'adrénaline après les émotions de la nuit, *Floating points* sur _Orchestra of bubbles_ de Ellen Allien et Apparat :love:

J'aime de plus en plus cet album


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est Steve  !!!



mouais... le moins inventif quoi !  

va demander à Derrida ! 

bon, je me ferais bien un petit Albert Ayler !


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *P*t**n !!!*
> le digeooO0oO0 !
> :love:


On a fait 1664 jusqu'à 5h et à 6 on s'est cassé 


Là *Do not break*, idem sur _idem_


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2006)

Marco Passarani et _Sullen Look_









*pas mal du tout cet italien *C-B-S Master Theme est une tuerie :love:


----------



## mamyblue (23 Avril 2006)

*[FONT=Arial,Times New Roman]Renaud
*[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dans mon hlm
*


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2006)

Indochine

de l'Aventurier en 1982 jusqu'a Alice&June cette année......


U2, Saez, The Cranberries, The Police.......que de la bonne musique quoi


----------



## mikoo (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## nicogala (23 Avril 2006)

Ah... les hasards du mode aléatoire... Lettre à France suivi de Rainning Blood ... 
 Eclectisme ? oui mais seulement le dimanche (en jogging coq sportif il va de soi  )


----------



## tweek (23 Avril 2006)

So Sweet!


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2006)

Final Fantasy avec _Has a good home_







Incapable de décrire ce que c'est comme style de musique. Mais c'est vivifiant et ça fait du bien  un peu comme une ballade au bord de la mer avec des embrums ou en pleine montagne avec de la neige fraiche et du soleil


----------



## Grug2 (23 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## coolattitude (24 Avril 2006)

J'aime beaucoup leur musiques.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Marco Passarani et _Sullen Look_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Je confirme*
Cet album électro au légers relans housy est de très bonne tenue du début à la fin. On s'emmerde pas un seul instant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

tout le monde. 

Là maintenant, je découvre le groupe _Voom:Voom_ avec le titre *Baby*. 




J'attire l'attention d'un certain nombre d'entre-vous puisque que ce groupe est produit sur le label !K7, label de Boozoo Bajou.  

Une petite écoute? bien sûr!
C'est le morceau gratuit du jour de Emusic. Et dire que sur l'ITMS, c'est un par semaine...  

--> ici


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

Depeche Mode :style: singles 86-98 CD1-CD2 :king:...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

allez direction Liverpool tiens !  :love:...


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde.
> 
> Là maintenant, je découvre le groupe _Voom:Voom_ avec le titre *Baby*.
> 
> ...




Ben ça vaut la peine en plus, c'est bon ce *Baby*, de Voom:Voom. Bon le Finder aime pas les _:_ dans les noms de fichiers, mais à part ça, rien d'autre à reprocher à ce fichier 
C'est parfait pour danser, ça donne envie là mais il est un peu tôt


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2006)

Tu renommes tes fichiers? Ils sont bien taggés ceux-là pourtant. 
Là, maintenant :


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

Allez un coup de Libertines ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Allez un coup de Libertines ! :love:








* Under Byen*, groupe qui chante en danois et qui est comparé à Björk et Stina Nordenstam

Depuis leur site 2 morceaux à télécharger de leur dernier album :

Af samme stof som stof

     Den her sang handler om at få det bedste ud af det


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

et Artic Monkey ça vaut le coup d'après toi Did ?  toi qui connais mes gouts


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> * Under Byen*, groupe qui chante en danois et qui est comparé à Björk et Stina Nordenstam
> 
> Depuis leur site 2 morceaux à télécharger de leur dernier album :
> 
> ...




pour te répondre sur lastfm   non je connaissais pas  mais de la à la ressemblance....


----------



## Burzum (24 Avril 2006)

Ice.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et Artic Monkey ça vaut le coup d'après toi Did ?  toi qui connais mes gouts



- déjà c'est Artic Monkey*S 

*- j'ai fait une écoute rapide dans un Virgin/Fnac/BHV (ce qui ne rend pas forcément compte la qualité du disque) sans être convaincu

- à l'épôque et encore aujourd'hui, il m'a paru que cet album n'était pas indispensable tant du point de vue de ma contrainte budgétaire, de ma capacité d'écoute et desautres sorties pour moi plus nécessaire

- en dehors du buzz autour du groupe, je ne sais pas si ce groupe apporte réellement quelque chose selon différent points de vue


----------



## Patamach (24 Avril 2006)

:style:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

Ok Did's    Burz   :love: héhéhéhé et la miss Simon tu l'as vue ?


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pour te répondre sur lastfm   non je connaissais pas  mais de la à la ressemblance....



tu as raison Björk ne leur arrive pas à la cheville   

En fait, la "comparaison" - assimilation eut été plus juste - vaut surtout pour le côté "Scandinavian Touch" (qui est abusif dans le cas de Björk) : à savoir qu'elle chante comme les deux artistes cités dans leur langue natale


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu renommes tes fichiers? Ils sont bien taggés ceux-là pourtant.  (...)


si tu essaies d'enregistrer un fichier avec un : le Finder refuse non ?  et éventuellement devient _ ! A part ça oui, ce fichier est bien tagué  c'est juste qu'ils devraient changer de nom 

là c'est *Funky Cold Medina* de Tone-Loc sur _Llorca - My Playlist_


----------



## Burzum (24 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Burz   :love: héhéhéhé et la miss Simon tu l'as vue ?



C'est le 22 mai... je suis très impatient. Concert dans une petite salle qui a un son excellent. Ca devrait donner !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui.


Me le suis fait ya pas longtemps celui-là !!! 

Cet aprèm', digestion peinard en crescendo....





"Nuit tu me fais peur
Nuit tu n'en finis pas
Comme un voleur
Il est parti sans moi.... na na naaa na naa naaaa"  

Suivi de :





Puis.....


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> :style:


Sur l'iTMS, le codage est nase ... (cela s'entend dans les extraits).
Et les morceaux ajoutés sont sympathiques mais ... ils n'ont toujours pas remis "Qu'ran"  !! Morceau magique (remplacé depuis le passage au CD par Very Very Hungry). Quel dommage !


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute *Le P'tit Voisin* de *Jeanne Cherhal* :
> 
> c'est frais, c'est léger, et loufoque juste comme il faut
> dans la même veine, un peu d'*Anaïs*
> ...




t'es sure que t'as 52 ans toi ?


----------



## macarel (24 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macarel (24 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Me le suis fait ya pas longtemps celui-là !!!
> 
> Cet aprèm', digestion peinard en crescendo....
> 
> ...



Tu me prends par les sentiments là  
Moi, c'est Willie DeVille "Loup Garou"


----------



## SirG (24 Avril 2006)

Allez! La tendance du moment, où comment renover le Metal Gothic.







Pour le bonus, une photo de la belle.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

*Nish Azoy - Black Ox Orkestra*


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

250 kmh, ford mustang mode :style: :king: of RnR


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

*Grant Lee Buffalo*, Fuzzy...







... suivi de Creep   

2X :love:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

non mais je croyais que c'était une blague ton age !!! pour ne pas te faire harcelé par les chacals de mac G ... t'écoutes des trucs de jeunes filles aussi   pardon si je t'ais offensé 
tiens t'écouteras Belle & Sebastian pour la peine  le dernier single :love:...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

et sans accents


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2006)

Dites-donc vous floodez *et* vous estropiez mon prénom.

Punaise


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites-donc vous floodez *et* vous estropiez mon prénom.
> 
> Punaise



Ha!!!! ben voilà! j'ai fini par savoir... héhé...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

t'es du coin ?


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> *Grant Lee Buffalo*, Fuzzy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à passenger66.



C'est bien dommage que je doive attendre car ces deux titres sont de pures merveilles qui m'émotionnent à chaque écoute  Plein de cools souvenirs au bord du lac là-dessus 

là c'est _enfin_ The Streets et _The Hardest Way to Make an Easy Living_


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je fus je fût
> Place Cauchoise puis Place Beauvoisine mais surtout à la Boîte à Bière  , au RestoRock et à l'Exo


 
Aaaahhhhh!!!! l'exo 7...que de groupes mythiques passés là-bas... :love:


----------



## EtVlan (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites-donc vous floodez *et* ....



Selon moi, ca «floode» beaucoup plus en citant toujours les discussions des autres...

Quand une discussion à dans les 200 réponses, presque plus de la moitiés sont des citations inutiles...


Selon moi...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Avril 2006)

Je viens de découvrir, je risque d'y revenir très souvent...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)




----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

uhum hum...le groupe c'est kodak et l'album, c'est txp 6049, c'est ça?  ....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> uhum hum...le groupe c'est kodak et l'album, c'est txp 6049, c'est ça?  ....


que fais tu de 47 et 48 ?
et de 6 ?
et du triangle ?


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

on progresse...

tiens, je te fais une dédicace :


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2006)

c'est pas le bon thread


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on progresse...
> 
> tiens, je te fais une dédicace :



c'est une déclaration d'amour impossible que tu me fais


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)




----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites-donc vous floodez *et* vous estropiez mon prénom.
> 
> Punaise


Tu t'appelles Belle  
Je le savais, que SM était une fille  
avec de grosses moustaches, la coquine ...


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (24 Avril 2006)

Superbe album ! comme sait si bien le faire Mortiis


----------



## Burzum (24 Avril 2006)




----------



## tilub (24 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>


+ 1 !!!  
Dommage cependant qu'il ait vendu la #6 à Bouygues Télécom


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, je découvre une bonne surprise*
> Ellen Allien & Apparat "Orchestra of Bubbles".
> 
> Un brin ambiant, dark, minimaliste, bonne zique. Bien plus sympathique que le décevant "Thrills", dernier album de la patronne de Bpitch Control.




MERCI MERCI MERCI!!!! je peux pas te coudbouler, mais ça aurait été fait avec plaisir!


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

En ce moment un grand classique devenu cultissime avec Tarantino 






"My baby shot me down" de *Nancy Sinatra*...


----------



## madekan (25 Avril 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 10363


Je suis très branché là dessus en ce moment!:love:


----------



## darthfloflo (25 Avril 2006)

Moi ces derniers jours, je suis retombé dans Indochine...


----------



## EtVlan (25 Avril 2006)

Pierre Lapointe est perçu comme un des talents les plus prometteurs... 

Selon Télérama: Cet «olibrius protéiforme à la voix de velours acide» fera lundi ses débuts parisiens au Café de la danse, dans le quartier de la Bastille, où il se produira également mardi.

*Concerts : les 24 et 25 avril au Café de la danse, Paris 11e.*


----------



## EtVlan (25 Avril 2006)

*Les Cowboys Fringants, à l'affiche pour deux soirs au Bataclan, soit le mercredi 26 et jeudi 27 avril 2006*


----------



## EtVlan (25 Avril 2006)

Ariane Moffatt, ballerine vocale à lélectro-jazz agile...

*Concerts : du 16 mai au 3 juin, à lEuropéen, Paris 17e.*


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

tu peux pas dire ça, il parait qu'il y a des gens qui lisent télérama... 

... et en prime, certains parmis ces derniers trouvent des informations dedans, et là, je dis respect...  

sinon, merci pur fils pour ça :






c'est pas mal du tout...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

j'adore :love: trop top...:style::king:


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

Sorti sur Kompact, un son electro minimaliste, un beat entetant, une voix grave et veloutée.

"Alternant titres chantés et instrumentaux hypnotiques, il développe une electro lascive et percussive, tendue à se rompre, qui donne envie de passer à lhorizontale séance tenante (_Radiotaxi, So in Love_). Une réussite, qui sinscrit dans la lignée des funkoïdes Losoul ou Super_Collider"
*
A recouter d'urgence en ces jours ensoleillés.*






:style:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> uhum hum...le groupe c'est kodak et l'album, c'est txp 6049, c'est ça?  ....



as the poets affirm


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

D'humeur shuffle ce matin j'enchaine avec un grand classique du "post rock"






:style:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> D'humeur shuffle ce matin j'enchaine avec un grand classique du "post rock"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avec eux  je me suis arrêté à


----------



## richard-deux (25 Avril 2006)

En ce moment:






*En Black Session le 4 Mai 2006.*


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

ma campagne à marché   :love: ... Lenoir powaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ma campagne à marché   :love: ... Lenoir powaaaa!!!!!



exactement ce que je me disais  : note néanmoins que tu prends des valeurs sûres


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> avec eux  je me suis arrêté à


Je ne saurai trop te conseiller d'essayer "TNT" et "Standards", qui sont bcp plus travaillés sur les arrangements et les melodies que "Millions...". 
Bien sur ca perd un peu en spontaneité et energie mais c'est du tres grand art!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je ne saurai trop te conseiller d'essayer "TNT" et "Standards", qui sont bcp plus travaillés sur les arrangements et les melodies que "Millions...".
> Bien sur ca perd un peu en spontaneité et energie mais c'est du tres grand art!!



merci j'irai écouter cela : et le dernier avec Wild Oldham cela donne quoi ? 

à noter que sur last.fm les communautés d'utilisateurs sont très vivantes dans le domaine du "post-rock" et autres dénominations


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

Mish Mash Feat. Lois "Speechless"


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## richard-deux (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



J'aimerais bien savoir ce que devient Lloyd Cole. 
Il a disparu de la scène musicale ou c'est moi qui ne le vois plus. :rose:


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> merci j'irai écouter cela : et le dernier avec Wild Oldham cela donne quoi ?



Pas terrible tout comme leur dernier album "It's all around you" (hormis qqs track comme The Lithium Stiffs)

Par contre il y a qqs bonne prod sur Thrill Jockey:

*Radian* - Juxtaposition (Magnifiques lignes de basses)






Et *Trapist*- Ballroom (plus recherché et moins groovy mais tout aussi beau)







:style:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien savoir ce que devient Lloyd Cole.
> Il a disparu de la scène musicale ou c'est moi qui ne le vois plus. :rose:


Il a décidé de prendre un certain Steve du Havre comme manager : sa carrière va être relancée de plus belle ... au moins sur Macge


----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2006)

Està una noche de accion !


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

didier : sans S  il refait quelques concerts dans le monde, il vit en amérique, il joue au golf, et reforme les commotions  voilà...lloydcole.com


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Està una noche de accion !


Yeeeessss!!!






Oliver Nelson, Skull Session. :love:


----------



## mikoo (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

Décidemment, ce site est une perle... 
Le freedownload du jour n'est rien moins que le nouveau single de The Streets. :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Avril 2006)

Après une longue attente ... Un nouvel album dispo depuis février !!!  






Ca tape un peu plus que le précédent.... Mais bon, très très bon !!!!!  
Une petite visite ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment, ce site est une perle...
> Le freedownload du jour n'est rien moins que le nouveau single de The Streets. :love:



le "meilleur d'entre vous"  en avait parlé le 16 novembre 2005


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> le "meilleur d'entre vous"  en avait parlé le 16 novembre 2005


Tout à fait, c'est même grâce à lui que je connais ce site. Je l'en remercie, d'ailleurs .


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment, ce site est une perle...
> Le freedownload du jour n'est rien moins que le nouveau single de The Streets. :love:



tiens en passant ...

Assez déçu par le dernier album de The Streets ou le côté "potache à l'anglaise, beuverie de pub" a trop pris le dessus au détriment d'un côté plus sombre et prenant.


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2006)

moins intéressant, sans doute, mais je le trouve quand même plutot réussi. J'aime bien le côté plus fun, pour une fois 

Sinon c'est Kiki et _Run With Me_. Cet album est un régal.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## MrStone (25 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tiens en passant ...
> 
> Assez déçu par le dernier album de The Streets ou le côté "potache à l'anglaise, beuverie de pub" a trop pris le dessus au détriment d'un côté plus sombre et prenant.


You're pranging out, I see through you...

Bilan partagé aussi de mon côté. 
Un peu trop d'orchestrations (choeurs et compagnie) à mon goût, mais le fond reste quand même solide... On va dire environ un tiers de déchet sur l'ensemble de l'album 


Tiens pour la peine, je vais me replonger à la source


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moins intéressant, sans doute, mais je le trouve quand même plutot réussi. J'aime bien le côté plus fun, pour une fois
> 
> Sinon c'est Kiki et _Run With Me_. Cet album est un régal.



Lu que c'était une "alliance" entre gothique et new-wave ?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

une bonne nouvelle, un nouvel album des beautiful south le 15 Mai :love:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

:love:...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2006)

Tellement bonne que du postes en double ?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

tu fais bien l'accent allemand


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

*Titre* : Glissandro 70
*Groupe* : Glissandro 70
*Label* : Constellation

Une collaboration à 4 mains de Sandro Perri  (notamment Polmo Polpo) et de Craig Dunsmuir (membre de Guitarkestra) qui mêle dub, rock, pop, électro, ambiant, ethno - le tout étant assurément expérimental.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> une bonne nouvelle, un nouvel album des beautiful south le 15 Mai :love:



je reprendrais bien une portion de gelée


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> *Titre* : Glissandro 70
> *Groupe* : Glissandro 70
> *Label* : Constellation
> 
> Une collaboration à 4 mains de Sandro Perri  (notamment Polmo Polpo) et de Craig Dunsmuir (membre de Guitarkestra) qui mêle dub, rock, pop, électro, ambiant, ethno - le tout étant assurément expérimental.



autant de mots de ta part et d'infos dans un seul et unique message, c'est à encadrer    (et à renouveler!)

pour ma part 






film school - film school ...rock à tendance my bloody valentine...quelques pointes de mélancolie - que du bon


----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## elektroseb (25 Avril 2006)

Là je me fais plaisir en écoutant la compil "Nouvelles du front, negatif et frustré" qu'un copain a réussi à retrouver en mp3 (d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un à la version lp à vendre, je suis preneur).
30 titres de bonne vieille new wave/punk française du début des 80's (ça va d'Olivensteins, à Polyphonic Size en passant par Warum Joe, Mopo Mogo, coma, Charles de Goal, Nini Raviolette, Mecanique rythmique... que du bon j'vous dis :love: )

_"... et je suis fier de ne rien faire... Fier de ne savoir rien faire..."_


----------



## lumai (25 Avril 2006)

Le MTV Unplugged de Nirvana !  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

Purée de purée... je viens de voir que les RHCP sortent un nouvel album. 
Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de frétiller...:love:

J'ai tellement écouté leurs albums... 

Bon, une petite playlist : 


























Je passe sur les 2 derniers, Californication et By the way... d'la daube...



Yeah!


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2006)

Y a des hasards, parfois :


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2006)

Deep mix moscow Radio

http://deepmix.ru/index-e.php


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

et du bonheur... :


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2006)

Là c'est






suivi de






Et on finira avec


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

après on dit que c'est moi le taré


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> après on dit que c'est moi le taré


Taré!



Toujours les RHCP...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> après on dit que c'est moi le taré




J'avais juste envie de voir ce que ça faisait de faire à la manière de ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais juste envie de voir ce que ça faisait de faire à la manière de ...



Bergère de france,  tu ne lis pas Steve lorsqu'il écrit qu'il n'y a pas de "s"


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

si vous aimez les voix suedoises sucrées et suaves...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> si vous aimez les voix suedoises sucrées et suaves...



Dans le style des 4 suédoises, _Audrey,_ avec Box and Fights


----------



## Patamach (25 Avril 2006)

*ANTICON*
Plus qu'un simple label (qui porte tres bien son nom) de Hip-Hop, une vraie source d'expérimentations sonores.
3 LP que j'aime particulièrement: Why?, Buck 65 et 13 & God
















Et si ca vous gonfle d'ecouter un par un la prod ANTICON une compil plus qu'interessante (et a un prix defiant toute concurrence @ 5 pour 33 tracks)

ANTICON SAMPLER:







:style:


----------



## nicogala (25 Avril 2006)

Un bon vieux Ozzy avec Randy Rhoads ...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## fedo (25 Avril 2006)

chaque année mike patton nous revient avec un OVNI musical, cette année c'est très fort:



car vous lisez bien il y a _Norah Jones_, _Bebel Gilberto_, _Massive Attack_...inside .

déjà entendu un morceau, excellent, mais rien à voir avec Fantômas, Tomahawk ou Mr Bungle.


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2006)

*Buck 65 rules*

Ce gars est charmant, plein d'humour, en plus il a sorti plein d'albums, en concert il déchire sa race et il met le feu 

Sinon là, je me fais une série des morceaux gratos d'iTunes, ils sont pas forcément récent, mais certains sont pas mal. Là c'est Cocosuma, *The Servant* sur _Reindeer Show the Way_
Tranquille

bonne découverte plutot sympa dans le même lot: *J'ai Vu Des Chevaux Sous la Mer* de Verone sur _Retour Au Zoo_


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

the servant ! sympa ! merci teo


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

de nouveau , david gilmour, red sky at night:love: planant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et du bonheur... :



 Peuh ! Chanson légère... Pas bien sérieux tout çà. Moi, môssieu, j'écoute des chanteurs à textes militants et engagés ! Farpaitement !


----------



## mikoo (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## fedo (25 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>



excellent, très utilisée en télé dans l'illustration sonore, avec celles de Usual Suspects, Heat, The Insider, Mulholland Drive.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2006)

Cocosuma, le single gratuit de l'iTMS. 
Il est aussi sur Nova Tunes 11


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

dédicace à fedo


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## Burzum (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Avril 2006)

Led Zep 's not dead  

Les australiens de WOLFMOTHER ... en écoute http://www.myspace.com/wolfmother


----------



## Burzum (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## macarel (25 Avril 2006)

Après une journée assez éprouvante de réunion (imaginez vous, 6 heures de parlotte sur la biologie du taupin   + 2 heures de préparation d'une présentation des résultats d'essai) il me faut un peu de "pêche". Alors ce soir: j'écoute et je regarde:love:  Ana Popovic (DVD "Live in Amsterdam") Cet enrégistrement a été faite au "Melkweg" ("Milkyway" si vous préférez). Lieu culte depuis très longtemps (Paradiso et Cosmos sont tombé dans les oubliettes) ça me rappellera mes jeunes années:love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (25 Avril 2006)

Pour poursuivre, l'album que je préfère de SONIC YOUTH 







Leur dernier disque à sortir sur un label indé. avant la signature chez Geffen.
Parfait résumé de la "première vie" expérimentale de Sonic Youth.


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

hé hé :love:

ne surtout pas louper The Sprawl, que je considère :style: comme un de leurs meilleurs morceaux, tout album confondus


----------



## nicogala (25 Avril 2006)

Le cours du jour : les claviéristes déjointés des '70s ...

Rick Wakeman (non, aucun rapport avec Sony  ) virtuose du clavier, encore un gars qui doit avoir une assurance spéciale rien que pour ses mains, surtout la droite comme on peut en juger ici (surtout au milieu du morceau) 

Le Rick a notamment débuté au sein du groupe Yes aux côtés de Chris Squire à la basse et Steve Howe à la guitare...

Dans "presque" le même genre il y a les excellents Emerson, Lake & palmer , complètement géniaux et pour une fois n'utilisent (quasiment) pas de guitare, seulement basse-claviers-batterie 

Mes parents écoutaient ça qd je suis né... c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Avril 2006)

AFX (aka Aphex Twin)







pour s'endormir, c'est le pied!


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Avril 2006)

Vous pensez quoi vous de Bénabar? :mouais: 
J'ai acheté l'album, pour voir.. et.. j'aime pas trop mal, mais.. je sais pas, j'ai l'impression que les paroles sont quand meme très moyennes en meme temps.. Vous connaissez?
Faut dire, d'habitude j'écoute très peu de chanson française, c'est peut etre pour ça


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

ya eu un trhead spécial sur lui


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez quoi vous de Bénabar? :mouais:
> J'ai acheté l'album, pour voir.. et.. j'aime pas trop mal, mais.. je sais pas, j'ai l'impression que les paroles sont quand meme très moyennes en meme temps.. Vous connaissez?
> Faut dire, d'habitude j'écoute très peu de chanson française, c'est peut etre pour ça




Perso , j'adore mais c'est très spécial dans la mouvance de Delerm


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ya eu un trhead spécial sur lui



Ah oui? Faudrait que je regarde ce qui se dit alors.. J'arrive pas à comprendre si j'aime bien ou pas moi..  

Tu aimes toi? :mouais: 




> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à IceandFire.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Avril 2006)

Non mais je le préfère à raphael


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je le préfère à raphael




Merci Mr


----------



## Philippe (26 Avril 2006)

Allez, hop ! Un petit lien vers la meilleure sélection de CLIPS des années 80 !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

Super ton site  merci  :love: j'en connais un qui va adorer aussi... hein Fab ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

à tous


----------



## Virpeen (26 Avril 2006)

La journée commence avec ça, en attendant la sortie de l'album le 9 mai... :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

MUSE


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Purée de purée... je viens de voir que les RHCP sortent un nouvel album.
> Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de frétiller...:love:
> 
> J'ai tellement écouté leurs albums...
> ...




Et eux aussi! P*tain, je suis aux anges...


----------



## mikoo (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## richard-deux (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

entre Mount Sims, Carter USM The Unstoppable Sex Machine et Howard Shore ce matin.
*Esc Hatch* de Mount Sims sur _Ultrasex_


Pour le emusic daily, je ne peux que vous conseillez d'aller faire un tour encore aujourd'hui si vous aimez les mix de Thievery Corporation 






_En plus Mount Sims est vraiment ultrasexy. Personne a une photo dédicacée ? 

Ou juste son téléphone ? :rateau: 

Peut-être l'adresse du fan-club ?  

Son producteur ? :rose: 
_
Bon, tant pis alors


----------



## MrStone (26 Avril 2006)

pour décompresser pendant la pause déj


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Pour le emusic daily, je ne peux que vous conseillez d'aller faire un tour encore aujourd'hui si vous aimez les mix de Thievery Corporation
> 
> (...)



  :love:


Right now, c'est le solid steel podcast n°22... en attendant que le n°5 de Coldcut se charge.   

_Je commence à avoir un sérieux problème de place dans mon HD... 

Edit : et dans l'iPod aussi..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

Là, c'est un concert privé d'Eurythmics en 99. Ne me demandez pas d'où je sors ça...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est un concert privé d'Eurythmics en 99. Ne me demandez pas d'où je sors ça...


D'où tu le sors? 




Là, c'est la dernière Mixtape de diddywah... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

oui


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

ya pas à dire à notre époque on savait faire de la zik  :love:  FAb


----------



## elektroseb (26 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ne me demandez pas d'où je sors ça...



C'est un coup à partir en vrille ça... 

la j'ecoute la reprise de Plastic Bertrand "ca plane pour moi" par Plastichke, ca devient "ca gaze pour moi" avec un superbe accent belge... excellent


----------



## mikoo (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Là c'est l' excellentissime Person Person de Joe King Carrasco, qui n'a rien à envier au Planet clair des B'52.






En vynil, of course :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> entre Mount Sims, Carter USM The Unstoppable Sex Machine et Howard Shore ce matin.
> *Esc Hatch* de Mount Sims sur _Ultrasex_
> 
> 
> ...



Teo, son producteur n'est pas un gigolo (ATTENTION : il y a un jeu de mot)    et il peut t'envoyer en enfer (ATTENTION : il y a un deuxième jeu de mot)


----------



## Patamach (26 Avril 2006)

:style:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

quelqu'un connais le groupe Sleeper ??? la chanteuse jouait dans trainspotting...merci de votre aide


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connais le groupe Sleeper ??? la chanteuse jouait dans trainspotting...merci de votre aide


Oui. 



Nan, je déconne.


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connais le groupe Sleeper ??? la chanteuse jouait dans trainspotting...merci de votre aide



tu es allé voir là ?

C'est la base de toute recherche avant d'attaquer Google  




			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Teo, son producteur n'est pas un gigolo (ATTENTION : il y a un jeu de mot)    et il peut t'envoyer en enfer (ATTENTION : il y a un deuxième jeu de mot)



nan mais je parlais des coordonnées privées  les emails et les sites internet je connais  



là The Streets, _The Hardest Way to Make an Easy Living_ et Belle and Sebastian et _The Life Pursuit_

J'aime l'alternance :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connais le groupe Sleeper ??? la chanteuse jouait dans trainspotting...merci de votre aide



Louise Wener sur last.fm







Sleeper sur last.fm


----------



## Patamach (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connais le groupe Sleeper ??? la chanteuse jouait dans trainspotting...merci de votre aide



Affirmatif
J'ai the It Girl et Smart
Bien, sans plus, j'ai hacheté ça à l'epoque en même temps que Gene, Menswear, Salad et autres niaiseries du meme acabit ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Affirmatif
> J'ai the It Girl et Smart
> Bien, sans plus, j'ai hacheté ça à l'epoque en même temps que Gene, Menswear, Salad et autres niaiseries du meme acabit ...


Sauf erreur, Ice&Fire ne considère pas GENE comme des niaiseries


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

euh non effectivement salad non plus du reste  merci de vos lumières


----------



## Patamach (26 Avril 2006)

De cette époque les 1er Boo radleys, Elastica et autre Sebadoh, mudHoney et Fugazi ont quand même mieux vieillis ...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

tu es pardoné


----------



## Patamach (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu es pardoné



pour la peine tu me copieras 100X la discographie de Frank Zappa avec les voyelles en vert et les consonnes en rouge.
Bon courage.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

je crains de ne pas pouvoir   ... is not my cup of tea  sorry :love:  
du coup je repars sur House of love...avant c'était Stereolab et elastica..ma came quoi! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

Désolé de vous déranger... 

En ce moment-même, voici ce que j'écoute :


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Avril 2006)

Y'avait aussi Kula Shaker, Pulp, Geneva, Strangelove... :love:   
Y sont ou tous maintenant ...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

mis a part Pulp..les autres i don't know...


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> mis a part Pulp..les autres i don't know...


 
Tu sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus, ou tu ne les connais pas?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

je connais tu penses  mais je sais que pulp continue les autres je sais pas


----------



## Patamach (26 Avril 2006)

Allez un peu de pop (légèrement expérimentale) pour faire plaisir à Ice













:style:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> De cette époque les 1er Boo radleys, Elastica et autre Sebadoh, mudHoney et Fugazi ont quand même mieux vieillis ...



c'était la vague d'avant, ça


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2006)

d'la dynamite :style:






Disposable heroes of hiphoprisy - Television


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait aussi Kula Shaker, Pulp, Geneva, Strangelove... :love:
> Y sont ou tous maintenant ...



Des infos sur Kula Shaker dans myspace.com : ils sont en tournée en 2006


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait aussi Kula Shaker, Pulp, Geneva, Strangelove... :love:
> Y sont ou tous maintenant ...



Jarvis Cocker est devenu papa, a fait 3 titres pour une BO d'Harry Potter et selon la rumeur devrait sortir un album solo sous son nom en 2006


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2006)

pulp, il suffit d'agiter pour que ça remonte


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pulp, il suffit d'agiter pour que ça remonte



tu ne confonds pas avec Oasis


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> tu ne confonds pas avec Oasis



non oasis c'est plat et ça manque de pétillant 

tout en finesse  :






une erreur de jeunesse?


----------



## Patamach (26 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Jarvis Cocker est devenu papa, a fait 3 titres pour une BO d'Harry Potter et selon la rumeur devrait sortir un album solo sous son nom en 2006


Il a aussi sorti ce disque sous un autre nom (Relaxed Muscle!!)
Une daube. Enfin au 3/4


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait aussi Kula Shaker, Pulp, Geneva, Strangelove... :love:
> Y sont ou tous maintenant ...



le site perso de Patrick Duff qui a sorti un premier album solo, certains membres de Strangelove ont collaboré avec Suede et d'autres avec the Blue Aeroplanes

une page sur le "difficile après Strangelove"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Il a aussi sorti ce disque sous un autre nom (Relaxed Muscle!!)
> Une daube. Enfin au 3/4



je ne parle pas des daubes


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

en parlant de daube, ya eu aussi une association reformation de suede...un désastre...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de daube, ya eu aussi une association reformation de suede...un désastre...



Le retour de Brett Anderson


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Jarvis Cocker est devenu papa, a fait 3 titres pour une BO d'Harry Potter et selon la rumeur devrait sortir un album solo sous son nom en 2006



Jarvis habite Paris, on peut l'apercevoir derrière une poussette boulevard Beaumarchais de temps à autres, ses cheveux sont plus longs et son album solo sortira bien cette année.

Là, j'écoute le "black sheep album" de The Cult.


----------



## mikoo (26 Avril 2006)

_ouh ouh ouh ouhhhh ouh ouh ouhhhh_

:rateau:  :hein:​


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de daube, ya eu aussi une association reformation de suede...un désastre...



Non, y'a pas eu de reformation de Suede.
D'ailleurs, Suede n'a jamais splitté: le groupe fait une pause depuis la tournée de A New Morning (2002/2003). Pas si vieux, tout ça...
Tu fais sûrement allusion au groupe que Brett Anderson et Bernard Butler (guitariste des 2 premiers albums de Suede, parti après l'enregistrement de Dog Man Star) ont formé en 2004: The Tears. Album "Here Come The Tears". Très réussi.

Brett s'apprête à sortir un album solo, tout en planchant sur le second opus de The Tears.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

pearl hard groove a dit:
			
		

> Jarvis habite Paris, on peut l'apercevoir derrière une poussette boulevard Beaumarchais de temps à autres, ses cheveux sont plus longs et son album solo sortira bien cette année.
> 
> Là, j'écoute le "black sheep album" de The Cult.



je ne voulais pas faire trop "Voici"  (N.B. : son épouse est une styliste française)


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

*No Comment* de Serge Gainsbourg sur _Love on the beat_

*The Fox In The Snow* de Belle & Sebastian sur  _If You're Feeling Sinister - Live At The Barbican 25-9-05_

*Smashing of the Van* de Chumbawamba sur _English Rebel Songs 1381-1984_

*Behind* de Lacquer sur _Overloaded_


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> je ne voulais pas faire trop "Voici"  (N.B. : son épouse est une styliste française)



Je ne faisais pas trop "Voici", je faisais juste "voisin"...
Je croise aussi des gens qui n'ont jamais sorti de disque dans mon quartier, je pourrais en parler, seulement ça ne cadrerait pas avec le topic...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

oué the tears, tu trouves ça bien toi ??? bon aller valeur sure : Morrissey, viva Hate avec le merveilleux late night maudlin street...:love::king:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

pearl hard groove a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais pas trop "Voici", je faisais juste "voisin"...
> Je croise aussi des gens qui n'ont jamais sorti de disque dans mon quartier, je pourrais en parler, seulement ça ne cadrerait pas avec le topic...



je parlais de ma propre réflexion pas de la vôtre


----------



## macmarco (26 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'la dynamite :style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Malin, tu m'as donné envie !


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué the tears, tu trouves ça bien toi ??? bon aller valeur sure : Morrissey, viva Hate avec le merveilleux late night maudlin street...:love::king:



Ouais; The Tears, je trouve ça bien. Guitares nébuleuses, vocaux élastiques...
Morrissey... Lui, je l'aimerai toujours. Son dernier "Ringleader Of The Tormentors" est une petite merveille (au niveau de "Vauxhall and I" ou de la première face de "Viva Hate", à mon avis).
Le concert du 11 avril dernier à l'Olympia m'a soufflé.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

oué que dire de kill uncle, your arsenal et southpaw grammar...mes préférés :love:...
je laisse le soin a fig 5 didier de faire un commentaire sur mon fanatisme que j'essaye d'étouffer...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

Right now :

_Jazzy Sensation_, par *Afrika Bambaataa and the Jazzy 5*, 1981.

ça groove...


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué que dire de kill uncle, your arsenal et southpaw grammar...mes préférés :love:...



Kill Uncle pour "Hairdressers on Fire", Your Arsenal pour Mick Ronson à la production, Southpaw Grammar pour "The Teachers Are Afraid  Of The Pupils" et le titre éponyme (le reste de l'album  évoquant une petite compilation de faces B, selon moi).

"Because We Must".


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

petites confusions  : hairdresser on fire est sur la compilation de singles "bona Drag"


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> petites confusions  : hairdresser on fire est sur la compilation de singles "bona Drag"


 Très juste.
Je pensais à "There's A Place In Hell For Me And My Friends"...
Seulement, j'écoute la version de "Hairdresser on Fire" du bootleg de Paris/LaMutualité-2002 sans arrêt, et j'ai tendance à la placer dans la conversation à tout bout de champ.
Sorry.

I'm a bad fan. A Dyslexic one.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

No problemo amigo  there is a light that never goes out.... la mut j'y étais...:love:


----------



## FANREM (26 Avril 2006)

Nouveau truc qui a l'air pas mal du tout. On risque d'en entendre parler

Pas encore eu le temps d'assimiler completement le nom de l'artiste et le titre du morceau, mais ca ne doit pas etre loin de :

Howling Bellis : Blessing....  A surveiller de pres


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué que dire de kill uncle, your arsenal et southpaw grammar...mes préférés :love:...
> je laisse le soin a fig 5 didier de faire un commentaire sur mon fanatisme que j'essaye d'étouffer...



Steve avec un "e" c'est fig. 5 avec un "."

ce que j'en dis c'est que cela manque de johnny marr tout cela


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la mut j'y étais...:love:



Cette entrée en scène sur "I Want The One I Can't Have"... Voualala... (Excusez-moi, je sèche une petite larme).


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

si c'est pour faire the electronic ou the healers je préfére qu'il n'y en ai pas


----------



## Burzum (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'en dis c'est que cela manque de johnny marr tout cela


Le Johnny nous manque au côté du Moz, c'est sûr...
Par contre, vu la qualité de son "Boomslang" avec les Healers, Il aurait intérêt à pas insister en solo... Les étoiles qu'il nous a mis dans la tête risqueraient de pâlir...



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pour faire the electronic ou the healers je préfére qu'il n'y en ai pas


J'avais pas vu...
Ben voilà, on est d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

pearl hard groove a dit:
			
		

> Le Johnny nous manque au côté du Moz, c'est sûr...



C'est bien de cela dont je parlais

Steve, outre Electronic ou Healers, Johnny Marr a également collaboré avec Bryan Ferry, The Pretenders, Talking Heads, Billy Bragg, Pet Shop Boys, Beck, Oasis,... Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas que des bras cassés dans cette liste


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

tu penses que je ne le savais pas ???    pourquoi t'aurais-je parlé seulement du mauvais ...


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

fig. 5
Steve a dit:


> Quitte à parler des dignes collaborations du Johnny; THE THE se pose là. Il a proprement intégré le groupe pour composer son meilleur album (Mind Bomb).
> Véritable implication, pas le cachetonnage occasionnel.
> En ce qui concerne Oasis, j'ai toujours considéré que ce groupe ne comptait QUE des bras cassés.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

The The :love: ..euh moi les gallaghers je les kiffes ...extra concert au Zénith de Rouen et ils sont de Manchester :love:


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> The The :love: ..euh moi les gallaghers je les kiffes ...extra concert au Zénith de Rouen et ils sont de Manchester :love:


Les frangins G. ???
Tu parles de ce "guitariste" qui s'est fait lourder de l'audition pour intégrer les Inspiral Carpets (le seul équivalent français serait de se voir refuser un job de percusionniste chez Jordy), et de ce "chanteur" qui est à Ian Brown ce que Hugues Aufray est à Bob Dylan...

Oasis ? "C'est con, c'est con" Vous répondrai-je.

Allez, on rigole...

Du côté de Manchester, je me porterai plutôt sur Joy Division...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

l'un n'empeche pas l'autre  j'ai l'intégrale des joy :love: et d'oasis et de belle & sebastian et de cure et de ... et de ... et de....


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2006)

Les Inspiral Carpets !!!! Mince manquait plus que ça ! 

bande de vieux !! 

bon, j'y retourne, j'ai un Felt et un The Fall sur le feu !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

oh l'autre hey !


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> l'un n'empeche pas l'autre  j'ai l'intégrale des joy :love: et d'oasis et de belle & sebastian et de cure et de ... et de ... et de....


Mais oui... On a même probablement un tas d' "Intégrales" en commun.
Tu connais quelque chose de plus rock'n'roll, de plus Mancunien (à plus forte raison) que la polémique facile ???
Je m'accorde sur le sujet, c'est tout.

Alors... Manchester United ou Manchester City ???


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

ben écoutes j'ai le maillot de united comme le Moz mais j'aime aussi les blues de city  d'ailleurs au concert des oasis, la majorité des gaziers avaient le maillot de city avec dans le dos écrit lyla ou supersonic ... je sens que lorsque je viendrais à paris et ptete ce dimanche  hein Teo et alem  ben j'te paierais une guiness ou une mac ewan's


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2006)

dites, les gars, ya aussi iChat !!!   

puis vous gachez mes écoutes de Cherry Red Records !!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

toi si tu veux une binouze hien   .....


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ben écoutes j'ai le maillot de united comme le Moz mais j'aime aussi les blues de city  d'ailleurs au concert des oasis, la majorité des gaziers avaient le maillot de city avec dans le dos écrit lyla ou supersonic ... je sens que lorsque je viendrais à paris et ptete ce dimanche  hein Teo et alem  ben j'te paierais une guiness ou une mac ewan's


How kind !!! J'adorerais ça -une Guiness, surtout.
Le problème, c'est que le week-end en général -et le prochain en particulier- je suis au turbin non-stop...
'Faudra s'organiser avec un peu d'avance si ta proposition reste valide pour des prochaines fois.

Question ballon rond; j'ai un gros faible pour Liverpool.
Sûrement à cause de Ian Mc Culloch, pour être tout à fait franc.


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mais combien de fois faut vous le dire ?????
> 2 n à Guinness :hein:


Je l'écris comme le prononçait Cannnnnntona...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

pearl hard groove a dit:
			
		

> ... Du côté de Manchester, je me porterai plutôt sur Joy Division...



 ...Tiens je me disais *ça aussi*...   :king:

_25 ans de Shadowplay. Et encore, encore..._



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau truc qui a l'air pas mal du tout. On risque d'en entendre parler
> 
> Pas encore eu le temps d'assimiler completement le nom de l'artiste et le titre du morceau, mais ca ne doit pas etre loin de :
> 
> Howling Bellis : Blessing.... A surveiller de pres



*Howling Bells* ...de très près effectivement.  Un superbe Wishing Stone en démo sur  *leur site*  Prometteur !


----------



## pearl hard groove (26 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> ...Tiens je me disais *ça aussi*...   :king:
> 
> _25 ans de Shadowplay. Et encore, encore..._
> 
> ...




Ouaip.
ça, "Here Are The Young men", le reste...Tout, quoi.
Dieu que c'est bon.


----------



## Burzum (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2006)

*Là, je redécouvre avec un brin d'émotion*
des moments vécus "live" l'été dernier au Pont du Gard




:rose: 
:love:


----------



## FANREM (26 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> *Howling Bells* ...de très près effectivement.  Un superbe Wishing Stone en démo sur  *leur site*  Prometteur !



La chanteuse est mignonne comme tout de plus  et le titre qu'on commence a entendre c'est "blessed night"
Je ne peux pas rendre tes points ...........:rose:


----------



## Burzum (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## Burzum (26 Avril 2006)

Suivi de :


----------



## MrStone (26 Avril 2006)




----------



## mamyblue (27 Avril 2006)

​ 






 

 

 


*



*
​ 
*J'ai         demandé à la Lune (Indochine) *

​ *



*​ 

 *



*
​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2006)




----------



## Patamach (27 Avril 2006)

Hééééééééééééé oui.
Ca m'arrive d'écouter de la varietoch.







:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Belivers "You will never change (the world)


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2006)

Mais...

Mais........

Mais c'est de la merde !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (27 Avril 2006)

Je crois que là, il a frappé très fort.

Incontournable, indétronable. Le boss quoi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais...
> 
> Mais........
> 
> Mais c'est de la merde !!!!!!!!!!!!




Je confirme


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Hééééééééééééé oui.
> Ca m'arrive d'écouter de la varietoch.
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne lui connaissais pas une telle trombine ... Un côté Albert Spaggiari


----------



## iDiot (27 Avril 2006)

Ghinzu - Electronic Jacuzzi


----------



## twk (27 Avril 2006)

The Cardigans - Super Extra Gravity


----------



## Patamach (27 Avril 2006)

:style:

et après un peu de rock pour papy


----------



## Patamach (27 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais...
> 
> Mais........
> 
> Mais c'est de la merde !!!!!!!!!!!!



-y'a un monsieur tres mal poli qui a appellé
-y voulait enc***** Thérèse.

-Ah c'est rien c'est Sonnyboy

-Ah ca va alors


----------



## mikoo (27 Avril 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

En route pour la joie


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2006)

miam:love:  patoch


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2006)

Après The Smiths avec _The Smiths_ ce matin, je lance le dernier podcast en date de Coldcut, un live à BXL de plus d'une heure :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

Mes premières amours musicales: je chantais ça à tue-tête très très jeune. *Carmen* a  longtemps été mon idéal féminin (jusqu'à l'adolescence où j'ai compris que ce n'était pas très raisonnable ni viable comme idéal amoureux  ) .

_Carmen_ de *Bizet*, par la plus grande Carmen de tous les temps: *Conchita Supervia

**



*​


----------



## richard-deux (27 Avril 2006)




----------



## MrStone (27 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Après The Smiths avec _The Smiths_ ce matin, je lance le dernier podcast en date de Coldcut, un live à BXL de plus d'une heure :love:



:love: :love:  


Pour moi en revenant des lamen c'était ça :






c'est bon pour la digestion :rateau:


----------



## garfield (27 Avril 2006)

Ces temps je me fait un trip madness...one step beyond!:love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2006)

Suicide Blonde...INXS et tout les Best OF...:love: :style:


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Suicide Blonde...INXS et tout les Best OF...



Comme quoi tu n'as pas toujours bon goût


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2006)

moi je trouve que oui...:love::king: :style:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Avril 2006)

"HEY STOOPID"


----------



## IceandFire (27 Avril 2006)

on en parlait hier ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

>


C'est quoi? Une compil de ce label?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

Petite BO très sympa.


----------



## HmJ (27 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on en parlait hier ...



Ben tiens, a 10000 km j'ai eu la meme idee ce soir.


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

*Thelonious Monk*, _The Columbia Years 1962-1968_ (3CD)

Un génie de la musique(extraits sur le site de l'éditeur)


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi? Une compil de ce label?



oué et pas récente en plus 



*Be good* de Phunk Investigation sur _Bargrooves - Indian Summer_

Bon morceau pour danser, mais je me demande pourquoi iTunes me le met dans ma liste de lecture intelligente. C'est pas que j'aime pas, mais là y'a un bug s'il me passe ce morceau 
Pas très grave, hop, direct 3 étoiles
Y'a à boire et à manger dans ces compilations Bargrooves mais de bonnes surprises parfois :love:
Vive les labels qui vous refilent des albums


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oué et pas récente en plus



Mais c'est qu'il se moquerait le teo  



  

J'avoue, je suis passé à coté. :rose:


Allez hop, une petite compile de Soul Music. :love:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2006)

Une belle découverte chopée dans les 900 morceaux de musique libre à télécharger dans les archives légales .torrent de 2006.sxsw.com, le festival dont nous a plusieurs fois parlé le meilleur d'entre nous. Non je n'ai pas tout écouté: merci au 13h sur France Inter... mais bon, le fichier est dispo 

Ils passent demain soir à Bourges.

*Oh Mandy* de The Spinto Band sur _Nice and Nicely Done_


----------



## darthfloflo (27 Avril 2006)

j'aime bien les live...


----------



## Burzum (27 Avril 2006)

J'adore cette chanteuse... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2006)

QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

*Album* : Nisht Azoy
*Groupe* : Black Ox Orkestar
*Label* : Constellation Records
*Je fais le Pitch* : Deuxième album de Black Ox Orkestar chez Constellation Records : ce n'est pas un album de post-rock. 8 compositions de musique traditionnelle juive des Balkans, d'Europe centrale ou plus orientale. Envoûtant et mélancolique... En boucle en ce moment par chez moi.


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2006)

un groupe de punk rock bien sympa..Superchunk, vers 90-92..j'sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus, mais j'aime bien réecouter cet album


----------



## iDiot (27 Avril 2006)

Allé ce soir ce sera:


----------



## FANREM (27 Avril 2006)

Demain matin depart pour les USA

iPod chargé a mort : cela va de Bad Religion / Dead kennedys  ou the Damned
à Spiritualized / Flaming Lips 
en passant par Feeder / Sufjan Stevens, et même Tool (Revision des classiques en previson du concert de Juin) ou Two Gallants


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un groupe de punk rock bien sympa..Superchunk, vers 90-92..j'sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus, mais j'aime bien réecouter cet album



il passe justement au SXSW 2006 à Austin dont Teo parlait un peu plus tôt dans la soirée


----------



## fedo (27 Avril 2006)

> et même Tool (Revision des classiques en previson du concert de Juin)



de toute façon le nouvel album, c'est le best of des meilleurs riffs des albums précédents .


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

"chimeres" instrumental de l'album de nolwenn leroy


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> "chimeres" instrumental de l'album de nolwenn leroy




*Tsss Tsss Tsss Joel*
Ici c'est un fil où l'on parle de musique, pas des rejetons de la Star Academy...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)

oh, c'est pas la pire ....Dan strikes again


----------



## HmJ (28 Avril 2006)

Allons a l'essentiel du rock :


----------



## HmJ (28 Avril 2006)

Allons a l'essentiel du rock :


----------



## pearl hard groove (28 Avril 2006)

Et puis voilà.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2006)

*Mes excuses Monsieur*
Mais, lorsque j'ai entendu Lacquer pour la première fois, je me suis dit que ce garçon avait dû abuser de depeche Mode  et New Order dans sa jeunesse.

Il sonne eighties certes, mais réduire Lacquer à du DM réchauffé serait une gravissime erreur bien que la ressemblance avec ces derniers soit ce qui m'est initialement venu à l'esprit pour s'estomper au fur des écoutes. Cet album électro doublé d'une touche pop sensuelle est bien plus que ça, très bien réalisé, entraînant, fluide, bien emmené.

Une perle.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)

australie for ever :love:


----------



## mikoo (28 Avril 2006)

*"I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor"*

des *Artic Monkeys*...






... revu par les *Sugababes*






Pas mal du tout ceci dit, et peut être même mieux que l'original.


----------



## richard-deux (28 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> *Oh Mandy* de The Spinto Band sur _Nice and Nicely Done_



Je viens de découvrir ce groupe et c'est vrai que c'est sympa.  
C'est de la bonne pop.  

Ils étaient en concert hier à la Maroquinerie.


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Avril 2006)

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas écouté cet album, je l'avais uniquement en k7, je viens de me le trouver en CD :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2006)

Salut, 

Eux, je les ai mis dans ce fil déjà 3 ou 4 fois. Mais on reste quand même assez loin de la monomanie de certains...  
A mon avis, un _Must have_.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)

Hey Happy Birthday Dandy  j'te l'ai dis dans le thread adéquat


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> monomanie.









​*Album* : Teenage Kicks : The Best of Undertones
*Groupe* : Undertones
*Label* : Bmg Victor*
Je fais le Pitch* : Le meilleur (évidemment subjectif : il manque selon moi Bye Bye Babie Blue, Beautiful Friend, Romeo & Juliet) d'Undertones dont feu John Peel faisait de _Teenage Kicks_ le meilleur single de tous les temps (Nouvelle Vague l'a repris...). Des compositions courtes, expurgées du superflu et donc d'une redoutable efficacité. Les thèmes sont variés : le cousin parfait (comprendre un sombre crétin) du chanteur, les filles, l'arrivée de l'été, les barres chocolatées,... Indispensable et difficile de ne pas virer monomaniaque.


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tsss Tsss Tsss Joel*
> Ici c'est un fil où l'on parle de musique, pas des rejetons de la Star Academy...





			
				Blob a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui quelle style de miousik vous écoutez ? vous utilisateurs de mac?  C'est toujours marrant de voir si y'a une tendance général ou non. (sur mac généralement c plutot bien différent



Gardons l'esprit original, tant pis, restons ouvert 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes excuses Monsieur*
> Mais, lorsque j'ai entendu Lacquer pour la première fois, je me suis dit que ce garçon avait dû abuser de depeche Mode  et New Order dans sa jeunesse.
> 
> Il sonne eighties certes, mais réduire Lacquer à du DM réchauffé serait une gravissime erreur bien que la ressemblance avec ces derniers soit ce qui m'est initialement venu à l'esprit pour s'estomper au fur des écoutes. Cet album électro doublé d'une touche pop sensuelle est bien plus que ça, très bien réalisé, entraînant, fluide, bien emmené.
> ...



:love: :love:

Cet album m'est indispensable depuis 2003  _Sensuel_ oui



			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir ce groupe et c'est vrai que c'est sympa.
> C'est de la bonne pop.
> 
> Ils étaient en concert hier à la Maroquinerie.



F****, en bas de chez moi et pas au courant  I'm such a pr*ck sometimes  

Re-écoute du Coldcut Podcast #5
y'a même Robert Owens :love: et Roots Manuva 

Fig. 5: et je te comprend si bien... *Undertones rule*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Gardons l'esprit original, tant pis, restons ouvert







			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Re-écoute du Coldcut Podcast #5
> y'a même Robert Owens :love: et Roots Manuva



Up to the Fifht Coldcut Podcast! 


Je viens de rajouter ça sur ma liste d'achat : 






Tracklisting


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

​*

Album* : They Made History
*Groupe* : Bliss
*Label* : *Music for Dreams_*​ * Je fais le Pitch* : Deuxième disque du groupe danois _Bliss_, _They made history_ est un disque de commande de la Danish Broadcasting pour accompagner une série TV. La série est une collection de portraits de 10 femmes et hommes politiques (Albright, Aquino, Butho, Peres, de Clerk, Walesa,...) qui au cours des trente dernières années ont "fait" l'histoire (le site de la série TV *They Made History*). Pour en revenir au son, le disque invite au voyage, vers l'orient (prsence des violons orientaux et tablas), à la sérénité, au calme et à la volupté (_Bliss _figure appremment dans de nombreuses compilations lounge depuis leur premier album_)_, ... Par certains moments, on retrouve une ambiance à la _Passion_ de Peter Gabriel


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

Sonic youth prend des vacances et "sample" la madonne à coup de guitares saturées et cris distordus :afraid:

*Ciccone Youth*  - The Whitey Album






:style:


----------



## madekan (28 Avril 2006)

Sinon ça aussi excellent album!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
Voir la pièce jointe 10428


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ça aussi excellent album!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
> Voir la pièce jointe 10428



Superbe!!

Le suivant est tout aussi bon:






:style:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)

Le talent est génétique...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le talent est génétique...:love:



et quand joe s'y *colle...*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2006)

Puisque l'on parle de génétique... :love:


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

Dans la famille le fils de ....






:style:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

Décidement c'est une obsession la pop anglaise!


----------



## pearl hard groove (28 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le talent est génétique...:love:








[/quote] 
Julian et Sean Lennon seraient dignes d'intérêt ???
C'te bonne blague...


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Décidement c'est une obsession la pop anglaise!




A peine 


découvert grâce un pote, j'aimais l'original et la cover est vraiment bien

*If Only Tonight We Could Sleep (The Cure cover- Live MTV Icon 9.17.04)* des Deftones _(MTV Icon - 9.17.04) - B-Sides and rarities_

Il faudrait que je rachète _Kiss me Kiss me Kiss me_, j'ai encore la K7, mais bon, elle est à la cave :rateau: 








			
				Robert says a dit:
			
		

> If only tonight we could sleep
> In a bed made of flowers
> If only tonight we could fall
> In a deathless spell
> ...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)




----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

*Loose Fur* (Jim O'Rourke + Jeff Tweedy de Wilco) - Born Again in the USA
Pop sympa a écouter en ces jours heureux ou a siffloter sous la douche.






:style:


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

P'tite question : sur last.fm la liste des titres que j'écoute semble se mettre à jour mais pas le nombre de titres écoutés. Ça m'est réservé ou c'est pareil pour vous ?

À part, ça j'écoute l'excellent "Lowflow" du non moins excellent *Thomas Fehlmann*.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)




----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love:




arf, le seul que j'ai pas...


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## mikoo (28 Avril 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le talent est génétique...:love:




Re  :love:  il à raflé les mtv music award du reste... 

(Flo tu vois ce que ça peut produire ?   )


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2006)

Hello everybody 

Moi je m'écoute tranquillement la BO de Lost Highway tout en faisant cuire mon souper dans le four :love:

Barry Adamson - "Mr Eddy's Theme I" 

tiens je suis bleue


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



              :style: :king: :style:     



			
				calme ta joie a dit:
			
		

> évitez les monomaniaques, distribuez ailleurs...


 

..... pour ne pas couper le rhytme :love: :






              :style: :style: :style:


----------



## BBh (28 Avril 2006)

Moi en ce moment j'écoute ceci , entendu sur Nova!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

Napalm Death // The Code Is Red... Long Live The Code


----------



## mamyblue (28 Avril 2006)

C'est normal non!
  :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2006)




----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Je re-découvre


----------



## macdani (28 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> "chimeres" instrumental de l'album de nolwenn leroy



   

Trés bel album! :love: 

:rose:


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2006)

Strike


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

Chez Bauhaus: 






:love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Strike




un mur de son !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

bauhaus :love:

bauhaus :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bauhaus :love:
> 
> bauhaus :love:



...avant le troisième *rappel* :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

:rateau: :love: :rateau: 

_****** faut qu'je calme la mossoskavia, moi..._


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :love: :rateau:
> 
> _****** faut qu'je calme la mossoskavia, moi..._



Piiiiillllllll!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## fedo (29 Avril 2006)

le nouvel album de Pearl Jam est bon, non c'est pas une blague.





le single est très bon. l'époque sony est-elle terminée?


----------



## y&b (29 Avril 2006)

Je connaissais que le World Clique, mais celui-ci est très sympa aussi !

  

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Burzum (29 Avril 2006)




----------



## teo (29 Avril 2006)

Grand Corps Malade
_Midi 20_

y'a des mots comme ça, ils font monter les larmes aux yeux


----------



## Saltabadil (29 Avril 2006)

un album un peu moins mélodique, un peu plus rock de brut que les précédents, mais c'est toujours aussi bon !


----------



## IceandFire (29 Avril 2006)

c'est avec grand plaisir que je redécouvre Travis et sa pop bien agréable et acidulé, des écossais, normal me direz vous...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

Après une grande nuit post punk,  :rateau: 

un peu de calme là avec


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

madonna, "sorry" 
tiens! le pseudo de passenger, me rappelle d'ecouter "miss sarajevo" chanté par les passengers ( alias bono, u2 et pavarotti..:love: )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Avril 2006)

Avec le très génial Heartbreaker.


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2006)

Dropsonde de *Biosphere*. Comme d'habitude, c'est très bien.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> madonna, "sorry"
> tiens! le pseudo de passenger, me rappelle d'ecouter "miss sarajevo" chanté par les passengers ( alias bono, u2 et pavarotti..:love: )



Hummm c'est une option.
La mienne serait plutôtz Iggy, Siouxie, voire Murphy.... :rateau: 


Allez là c'est Murphy justement:  Cuts your Up!





:love:

 Teo


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Avant un sommeil que j'espère tranquille, DE9 Transitions de *Richie Hawtin*.


----------



## chounim (30 Avril 2006)

Et pôf un tiot groupe marrant, avec des paroles étonnantes, qui interpellent un tantinet...
faites vous plaisir, album en libre téléchargement:  

http://www.mjcclandestine.com/


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> *The killer in Our House*, sur Cabin Fever. Certain General


 
 Et Hop je le rebalance encores une foi(x) !  

Trop bon :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

:love:

Je me suis levé tôt ce matin, mais ça valait le coup. 
Entre un pressage américain des Temptations et une première édition de Madness "One step Beyond... j'ai  trouvé ça : 






En vinyle, oui monsieur. Et je suis bien content parce qu'en dehors d'être une tête bien connu dans le coin, c'est surtout un des papas de la disco, comme Ceronne.


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Avril 2006)

... qui fait un peu penser à...


----------



## Burzum (30 Avril 2006)




----------



## Patamach (30 Avril 2006)

:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Mes écoutes, suite à mes emplettes matinales... :love: 
















La suite, plus tard. Le temps que je les nettoie, que je change les pochettes papier et plastique, que je vérifie qu'ils ne sont pas rayés et tout et tout... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2006)

oh ****** :love::love::love::love:  Monsieur qui se reconaitra


----------



## mamyblue (30 Avril 2006)

*Emmenez-moi*


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)




----------



## Patamach (30 Avril 2006)

Les 2 premiers LP de Human League.
Très éloigné de ce qu'ils ont pu faire de par la suite (pop electro): experimental, répétitif et drolement efficace.











:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Et on continue...











En excellent état!


----------



## macarel (30 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mes écoutes, suite à mes emplettes matinales... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, un peu de baume au coeur 
Sur mon MBP imposé par le "destin" j'écoute Liquid soul "Here's the Deal"


----------



## macarel (30 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

>


Your name is Lucas? And you're living on the second floor?  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>



Arghhhhhh  






---
Sinon, c'est *Lacuna Coil - Karmacode*


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Je me suis levé tôt ce matin, mais ça valait le coup.
> Entre un pressage américain des Temptations et une première édition de Madness "One step Beyond... j'ai  trouvé ça :
> ...




_Ah la moustache efficace, le poitrail avantageux, les lunettes impressionnantes, le son puissant, la boule à facette frissonnante, la Lamborghini nous attend sur le drive devant la sortie des artistes._ *Dans mes bras Giorgio :love: *

Sinon là c'est un pitin de podcast (merci Jahrom et Malow) Frisky Radio avec Holosound, ça me rappelle ma nuit de vendredi  Que ce soit le podcast ou les mp3, y'a une page de download :love: ça tabasse et ce soir on se disait qu'on aimerait bien danser là-dessus ce soir :love:


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2006)

un autre podcast 
les Red Line Sessions de Steve Edwards sur ProtonRadio.Com
TechHouse


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Madonna - Hung up






Je me surprend moi même a écouter ça


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)




----------



## Mobyduck (30 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui.


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

... comme j'adore vous prendre a revers (non, pas de second degre... 






j'etais super content hier de trouver cette interpretation des concertos pour piano de Mozart. Le tempo n'est pas toujours celui d'origine, le resultat est superbe.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2006)

j'écoute des vieux trucs, the undertones   didier .

HMJ toi qui vit au japon, tu dois trouver des beaux pressages japonais collector qui coute une fortune par chez nous mais pas là bas j'imagine....


----------



## macarel (1 Mai 2006)

J'écoute "l'internationale"


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute "l'internationale"





Communiss !


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mai 2006)

Réveil en douceur avec le 1er album des TINDERSTICKS


----------



## y&b (1 Mai 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute "l'internationale"



Moi c'est le chant des partisans  (version motivé )


----------



## nicogala (1 Mai 2006)

C'est fou comme on peut aimer les vieux (des fois) ... Black Sab' Fairies wear boots ... et rien que parce que c'est vous, un clip psychékitsh  , pour les plus jeunes qd même : à l'époque c'était pas des rails mais des autoroutes de cokes qu'ils s'envoyaient


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai pourtant jamais été fan... mais j'écoute ces deux gars-là aujourd'hui parce que _quelqu'une_  :love: adore. 

C'est magnifique.


----------



## rubren (1 Mai 2006)

Bonne journée à vous....


----------



## Burzum (1 Mai 2006)




----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute des vieux trucs, the undertones   didier .
> 
> HMJ toi qui vit au japon, tu dois trouver des beaux pressages japonais collector qui coute une fortune par chez nous mais pas là bas j'imagine....



Ben c'est vrai, j'ai retrouve un enregistrement de Ben Sidran a Montreux y'a pas longtemps, introuvable ailleurs. C'est du jazz, je sais pas si ca interesse.


----------



## HmJ (1 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pourtant jamais été fan... mais j'écoute ces deux gars-là aujourd'hui parce que _quelqu'une_  :love: adore.
> 
> C'est magnifique.



Ouais, l'excuse est valable


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2006)

tindersticks :love:


----------



## Patamach (1 Mai 2006)

Un grand pianiste.
Un grand album.







:style:


----------



## mikoo (1 Mai 2006)




----------



## macarel (1 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Communiss !


Premier mai oblige, j'ai été même au rassemblement


----------



## Max London (1 Mai 2006)

Aah, vivement Dour!
Superbes groupes de jungle, avec Roni Size, Ed Rush & Optical, Andy C et...Pendulum :love: 
Et il y aura aussi TTC et La Caution!
"Acteur amateur, filmé avec une caméra numérique, Leguman est un ancien fumeur de crack, alcoolique"
Aah l'ambiance sera au rendez vous


----------



## JPTK (1 Mai 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> chaque année mike patton nous revient avec un OVNI musical, cette année c'est très fort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En tout cas Fantômas + Melvins big band à Bruxelles dernièrement c'était une fois de plus absolument fabuleux, j'ai hâte d'écouter peeping tom


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

>


Ah ... tout un programme. Je ne sais pas pour la musique mais pour la pochette j'aime bien. Les nonnes ... Très XVIIIe tout ça  Allez hop ! je retourne lire Thérèse Philosophe ou le Portier des Chartreux.


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mai 2006)

Lynda Lemay avec Charles Aznavour en France!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Bon, ben voilà qui va faire *causer..*.


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2006)

Podcast Friskyradio.com #46 with _Holosound, NY_, again :love:


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Il y a du Blancmangé dedans ... J'aimais bien, à l'époque. Faut que je réécoute.


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben voilà qui va faire
> (...)[/IMG]



Clair que _NV 2_ et encore _Camille_, je sens les machettes qui s'affutent dans l'ombre   
j'ai hâte d'écouter ça 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a du Blancmangé dedans ... J'aimais bien, à l'époque. Faut que je réécoute.



On disait pas _Blancmange_ sans é  ?


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Si c'est vrai. Le dessert, je crois que c'est du blancmanger.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

Yeah, Black Betty. :love:


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mai 2006)

Bien compris!!! Merci Teo! Bise


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

:love:


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

>





			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Lynda Lemay avec Charles Aznavour en France!



:afraid:

Sonny, non, ne réagis pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2006)

hummm...

mmmmmoui...

C'est bien de la merde....


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Mai 2006)

Un peu de douceur pour moi.


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> Sonny, non, ne réagis pas !




Les goûts et les couleurs...
A moins que sonny ne soit l'étalon or ?


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Les goûts et les couleurs...
> A moins que sonny ne soit l'étalon or ?



Il est bien, ce d'jeune : le beau fils révé !  Un peu FC, soit, mais bien !

Et hop là, spéciale dédicace !


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> hummm...
> 
> mmmmmoui...
> 
> C'est bien de la merde....



Toujours poète.


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien, ce d'jeune : le beau fils révé !  Un peu FC, soit, mais bien !
> 
> Et hop là, spéciale dédicace !




Je n'écoute pas spécialement ce qu'écoute Mamyblue, je ne drague pas les belles-mères (je ne sais pas si Mamy a une fille à marier ou pas et puis ça n'est pas le propos) mais je trouve particulièrement minable de se mettre à deux pour se moquer de ses goûts.


Dis-moi, faut passer par votre bureau commun à toi et sonny avant de poster ici ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je n'écoute pas spécialement ce qu'écoute Mamyblue, je ne drague pas les belles-mères (je ne sais pas si Mamy a une fille à marier ou pas et puis ça n'est pas le propos) mais je trouve particulièrement minable de se mettre à deux pour se moquer de ses goûts.
> 
> 
> Dis-moi, faut passer par votre bureau commun à toi et sonny avant de poster ici ?



*Sous* notre bureau commun...

merci.


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Sous* notre bureau commun...
> 
> merci.





Faut quand même pas rêver.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2006)




----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

J'écoute le son d'erreur de l'ordi qui me dit qu'iTunes ne fonctionne plus :hein:

J'éditerai mon message quand ça fonctionnera


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je n'écoute pas spécialement ce qu'écoute Mamyblue, je ne drague pas les belles-mères (je ne sais pas si Mamy a une fille à marier ou pas et puis ça n'est pas le propos) mais je trouve *particulièrement minable* de se mettre à deux pour se moquer de ses goûts.
> 
> 
> Dis-moi, faut passer par votre bureau commun à toi et sonny avant de poster ici ?


Maintenant que tu sais que je suis particulièrement minable, que vas-tu faire ? Attendre un peu, le temps de pouvoir me rebouler rouge en esperant que ca va m'empecher de dormir ou bien mettre ce répit technique à profit pour essayer de comprendre quelle est la différence entre taquiner et être méchant, et envisager que les autres n'aient pas besoin de toi pour assurer leur défense ?

Si tu as quelque chose à dire, tu sais où se trouve le lien MP.
On reprend le fil.


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Avant de dormir : Mad Blunted Jazz de *DJ Cam*.
Cool.


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que tu sais que je suis particulièrement minable, que vas-tu faire ? Attendre un peu, le temps de pouvoir me rebouler rouge en esperant que ca va m'empecher de dormir ou bien mettre ce répit technique à profit pour essayer de comprendre quelle est la différence entre taquiner et être méchant, et envisager que les autres n'aient pas besoin de toi pour assurer leur défense ?
> 
> Si tu as quelque chose à dire, tu sais où se trouve le lien MP.
> On reprend le fil.




MP envoyé.


Là :


----------



## IceandFire (2 Mai 2006)

"si tu disais..."


----------



## richard-deux (2 Mai 2006)

*Supergrass - The Best Of*


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> Sonny, non, ne réagis pas !
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que vous étiez là pour montrer l'exemple, j'ai du me tromper de site... Et puis je crois que chacun de nous est libre d'aimer et d'écouter ce qu'il veut et de ce côté là je vais peut-être vous étonnez mais malgré mes posts je suis ouverte à tout et j'aime toutes les musiques. Oui j'apprécie et je m'y fait à tout . Ce qui d'ailleurs étonne souvent mes proches. Et puis en ce moment j'ai envie d'écouter ça et d'aller voir  pourqu'oi pas  ... pas vous...


Oh ! Mamy, on ne va pas passer la journée là-dessus non plus ! Déjà parce que cela n'est que moyennement interessant (comme ce sujet d'ailleurs), ensuite parce qu'il me semble avoir noté plus haut qu'il s'agissait de taquinerie et non de méchanceté gratuite. Je ne vais pas non plus faire l'aller-retour Paris/Compostelle à genoux(1).

Quand au reste (et j'en profite pour répondre à un MP dans le même sens) : 

"_Je pensais que vous étiez là pour montrer l'exemple, j'ai du me tromper de site... _"

Il est des classiques dont, vraiment, je n'arrive pas à me lasser....(2)

(1) et (2) : vous voyez la différence ?


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

:love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2006)

Pour rafraichir les esprits, je vous propose un petit:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

Et bien, en ce qui me concerne, ce Thread m'a permis de découvrir quelques petits trucs bien sympa.  

Au hasard, et dans le désordre :


----------



## Patamach (2 Mai 2006)

Edit Amok : 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as quelque chose à dire, tu sais où se trouve le lien MP.
> On reprend le fil.




Pour repartir sur de bonnes bases.

_"Universal Consciousness_, enregistré en 1971, est pris entre le free-jazz le plus abrasif et le mysticisme hindou. Deux pôles qui créent une tension d&#8217;une indéniable beauté, rehaussée par des arrangements de cordes inspirés (Alice, comme John Coltrane, admire Stravinski). Alice joue sur ce disque de plusieurs instruments (harpe, orgue...) et mène un groupe d&#8217;improvisateurs patentés : ses échanges avec Rashied Ali, le dernier batteur de Coltrane, sont d&#8217;une rare violence."

http://imgdata.echo.fr/disque_r?510705r.jpg

:style:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2006)

Ah, ben tiens là... Juliana...






Edit pour l'Amok... Juliana, bah déjà elle est brune (enfin chatain clair, enfin, pas blonde quoi)...  Ça compte ça?


----------



## y&b (2 Mai 2006)

Remix pas ininteressant ... Mais je préfére les versions originales


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pour repartir sur de bonnes bases.
> 
> _"Universal Consciousness_, enregistré en 1971, est pris entre le free-jazz le plus abrasif et le mysticisme hindou. Deux pôles qui créent une tension d&#8217;une indéniable beauté, rehaussée par des arrangements de cordes inspirés (Alice, comme John Coltrane, admire Stravinski). Alice joue sur ce disque de plusieurs instruments (harpe, orgue...) et mène un groupe d&#8217;improvisateurs patentés : ses échanges avec Rashied Ali, le dernier batteur de Coltrane, sont d&#8217;une rare violence."
> 
> ...


Eh bien voilà. Si je parlais de sujet peu interessant, c'est parce que justement je ne vois pas l'interêt de ne poster qu'une pochette de disque. Ton intervention est l'exemple de ce qui devrait être fait : expliquer pourquoi cela vaut le coup d'aller écouter ce dont tu parles. Des centaines de messages qui se résument à : "je trouve ca super" avec la pochette et point barre, sans explication, sans lien, ne me semblent pas faire avancer beaucoup non plus les choses. Beaucoup trop de posts (pages) dans ce sujet ne s'en tiennent qu'à ca.



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, en ce qui me concerne, ce Thread m'a permis de découvrir quelques petits trucs bien sympa.


Tu dois donc avoir bien plus de temps libre que moi. Parce que aller glaner l'info à droite à gauche sur la simple vue d'une pochette, sur des milliers d'interventions est à proprement impossible en ce qui me concerne. Et je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas.

Sinon, pourquoi ne pas ouvrir un sujet "j'aime le canard laqué, et vous ?", "en ce moment je regarde les pubs" etc... (d'ailleurs à titre personnel je trouve que la tendance actuelle du bar n'en est pas loin). S'en tenir à : "en ce moment j'écoute ca" (d'autant qu'une fonction iTunes le permet sans engorger des forums) ne me semble donc pas franchement la meilleure démarche pour "partager" ou "engager un débat musical".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Digitalism - Zdarlight  (joachim Garraud private bootleg)

avec un petit cawa, ca reveille... et me met la patate le matin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà. Si je parlais de sujet peu interessant, c'est parce que justement je ne vois pas l'interêt de ne poster qu'une pochette de disque. Ton intervention est l'exemple de ce qui devrait être fait : expliquer pourquoi cela vaut le coup d'aller écouter ce dont tu parles. Des centaines de messages qui se résument à : "je trouve ca super" avec la pochette et point barre, sans explication, sans lien, ne me semblent pas faire avancer beaucoup non plus les choses. Beaucoup trop de posts (pages) dans ce sujet ne s'en tiennent qu'à ca.
> 
> 
> Tu dois donc avoir bien plus de temps libre que moi. Parce que aller glaner l'info à droite à gauche sur la simple vue d'une pochette, sur des milliers d'interventions est à proprement impossible en ce qui me concerne. Et je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas.
> ...


Bon. Que dire. Mon message n'appellait pas de réaction, c'était juste de la taquinerie. 

Je passe pas mal de temps sur mon ordinateur et aussi sur Macgeneration. En particulier sur ce fil, auquel je contribue quotidiennement. Et c'est parfois plus pratique et moins chronophage que d'aller dans une boutique. 

C'est très impulsif, certes. Je suis un gros consommateur de musique, et j'adore aller dans les magasins de disques ou même dans les vides-greniers. Souvent, j'achète en fonction de la pochette ou de ce que me dit le vendeur. Ca marche exactement de la même manière sur ce fil. Une pochette me plaît, et si j'ai le temps, j'écoute. Un posteur nous conseille un disque, idem. Des fois ça me plaît, des fois ça ne me plaît pas. Si une pochette m'intrigue, mais qu'elle reste sans commentaire, je pose une question sur le fil ou en MP. 

Sur la base des musiques que l'on connaît, et des posteurs, on se fait vite une idée de ce qui peut nous plaire ou non. Grace aussi au groupe LastFm de macgénération. 
Certes, il n'est pas plus intéressant qu'un autre sujet du Bar. Mais beaucoup d'entres-nous y trouvent leur compte et c'est là, je pense, le principal. 




En ce moment, j'écoute ça :


----------



## macarel (2 Mai 2006)

Voilà, depuis ce matin 4h pile, j'ai veilli d'une génération:love: 
Alors, baby dans iTunes donne ça   

Baby	Morcheeb+Os Mutantes	Back to mine 
Baby	Voom:Voom	Peng Peng	
Baby Can I Hold You	Tracy Chapman		
Baby Come Back	Hall & Oats		
Baby go home	 JL Hooker		
Baby I Love You	King, BB & Bonnie Raitt		
Baby Please Don't Go	Lightning Hopkins	
Baby Please Don't Go	Sonny Landreth	Blues Attack	
Baby, Please Don't Go	Aerosmith	
Baby Please Dont Go CDS	
Boom Boom Baby	Ugly Americans		
I Can't Quit You Baby	Led Zeppelin	
I Want To Ta-Ta You Baby	Johnny Guitar Watson		
Orlando	Ugly Americans - Bob Schneider	boom boom baby
Run Baby Run	Sheryl Crow	
Since I Met You Baby	Johnny Guitar Watson


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2006)

J'avoue avoir musicalement quelques étrangetés de goût. Parmi celles-ci, Depeche Mode que je suis du coin de l'oeil depuis l'album "Music For The Masses"...





​ 


... assez réussi  et surtout révélateur du tournant pris par le groupe, un des rares a avoir passé le cap des 80's, 90's, puis 2000 sans avoir sombré dans le grand trou noir au fond duquel s'agitent des ombres de formations oubliées (pas toujours mauvaises d'ailleurs) n'ayant pas résistées aux vagues musicales suivantes ou aux implosions fréquentes dans ce milieu dès que le succès intervient.

Donc, j'ai dernièrement acheté le DVD de leur tournée 1993/1994, et je vous recommande d'y jeter un oeil (et une oreille) :




​ 

Déjà pour la pèche de Dave Gaham qui semble particulièrement satisfait d'être là, a (enfin) posé sa voix et en donne pour votre monnaie, et ensuite (et surtout si la musique n'est pas votre tasse) pour l'incroyable mise en scène imaginée par Anton Gorbijn, Photographe cinéaste Hollandais qui avoue lui-même dans les bonus avoir sous-estimé par manque d'expérience l'aspect délirant en terme de logistique d'un plateau pareil :





​ 

2 Scènes superposées, 11 écrans vidéo, dont 8 de 3 mètres carrés disposés en facade de la partie basse (uniquement dédiée au chanteur) et sur lesquels défilent des images parfois psychédéliques, parfois incroyablement troublantes comme sur le morceau "In Your Room" où 8 visages de femmes fixent (mais en clignant "naturellement" des yeux : il ne s'agit pas de photos mais de films) en gros plan le public. Il est d'ailleurs à noter que la seconde partie de la tournée (94) se fera avec une scène beaucoup plus light, les coûts exhorbitants, le transport, la mise en place de l'ensemble des composants ayant découragés les membres les plus enthousiastes de l'équipe, roadies en tête.




​ 
Comme le loustic au nom quasi imprononçable a également filmé le concert et réalisé le DVD, cela nous donne quelques plans (visuels et de montage) parmi les plus réussis du genre. Certaines séquences sont tout simplement magnifiques. Bonne idée : sur le bonus il est possible de ne visionner que ces projections afin d'en apprécier le travail de réalisation.

Quelques liens : le site officiel, un des plus complets que je connaisse dédié a un groupe (on a l'impression que c'est sans fin !), et une critique du DVD.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

_Pfff, Amok, t'as vraiment rien compris à ce fil. 
Regarde, c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire: _ 

Ecoutez-moi ça les gars, c'est trop de la balle. En plus le gars il a piqué pleins de trucs au Wu-Tang. 







  







_Tiens, c'est marrant... c'est pas la première fois qu'on parle de DM ici. Mais là, ça me donnerait presque envie de les écouter. _


----------



## jojofk (2 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "si tu disais..."




 

Moi depuis quelques temps c'est Madredeus à tout va. J'aime bien "travailler" (euh..  ) _dessus_.

AINDA (mon meilleur à moi) :


----------



## r0m1 (2 Mai 2006)

Petite musique qui sent bon l'été et le sable chaud, les bikinis.... :love: :love: .... 
Mon petit frère me l'a fait découvrir dans la voiture, je trouve que ça met bien la patate... bon c'est vrai, c'est pas trop une nouveauté...


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit *frère* me l'a fait découvrir dans la voiture, je trouve que ça met bien la patate


 



			
				r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> *Le site photo* *de mon frère &#8230;* *esope&#8230;*


 
Ben dis donc, ton frere a beaucoup d'influence sur toi  

Une bonne influence d'ailleurs car les Beach Boys:  
(écoute Pet Sounds du meme groupe!)


----------



## Patamach (2 Mai 2006)

Dans l'esprit de l'intervention d'Amok j'aime bcp un groupe au son révolutionnaire (à son époque ...) et qui lui aussi a bien vieilli même si leur dernière production (Waiting for The Siren's call) est un peu laborieuse: New Order ou comment l'electro s'invite aussi bien sur les dancefloors que dans votre salon intime les charantaises au pied au coin du feu et mémère au tricot 

La formule est simple: lignes de basses omniprésentes et ritournelles pop electroniques. Ce sont  eux qui m'ont ouvert les portes de la musique electro en 86 

Allez je résiste pas à l'envie de vous coller la pochette d'une de leurs meilleures réalisations:







:style:


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue avoir musicalement quelques étrangetés de goût. Parmi celles-ci, Depeche Mode que je suis du coin de l'oeil depuis l'album "Music For The Masses"...
> (...)



Amok, faut qu'on cause grave un de ces 4 par ichat je crois 

En fait, là, tu essaies de me séduire c'est ça ?   :love: je sais que j'ai une passion débordante pour le corps et l'âme de Daaaave mais bon, là c'est tellement évident que tu me fais du pied avec cet album. Arrête tout de suite, tu n'y arriveras pas :rateau: . Je suis prêt à certaines bassesses pour un peu de DM mais, là c'est pas assez  :rose:  
Même la moitié des posteurs de _Kelle musique_ aurait pu écrire ton texte (j'ai apprécié en connaisseur) : ils n'ont droit de poster ici que s'ils engagent à s'inscrire au fan-club et à réciter le *Never Let me down again* avant chaque repas 



bon là total hasard, encore le Podcast Friskyradio # 46, avec... les voix de DM sur *People Are People* à 10 minutes de la fin  

Séquence explication: _Pourquoi ce pitin de podcast me plait ?_
Ces sons bizarres, ces beats sautillants, saccadés, ces pulsations m'excitent, ça me prend et ça me lâche plus. Pas de _grande_ musique, juste une image qui vient d'un coup, une envie de bouger les bras, les pieds, la tête, de monter, monter et voir les étoiles avec ce gros son qui t'étreind et te caresse*. Petit plus, j'étais bien lors de la soirée où je l'ai écouté la première fois et j'aime énormément les gens qui étaient là.

* Allez autour entre la 21-22e minutes du podcast, vous sentez ? _Oh! C'est plein d'images !_


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2006)

Oh, si le but de ce fil est de faire découvrir de nouveaux sons, restez dans le coin : vous n'allez pas être déçus.

Les moins jeunes d'entre-vous se souviennent de l'époque où Canal + n'était pas encore une télévision comme les autres. Exemple évident de ce décallage : "L'oeil du cyclone", émission complètement paf du PAF, programmée le samedi à 12:00 et dans laquelle "les maîtres du monde" Groupuscule anarcho-punk-délirant semait la zizanie dans les tubes cathodiques de la France d'en bas.

Membres de cette confrérie hallucinogène, Les frères Lefdup commirent ensuite quelques albums aujourd'hui difficilement dénichables (quoique ), pour certains jamais distribués (  ) mais qui sentent bon la vraie folie et surtout ce que des allumés peuvent faire lorsqu'on leur confie un tas de matériel de l'époque informatique naissante (quand je vous parlais des moins jeunes, vous comprenez ?) pas du tout conçu pour ca.

Le résultat fut souvent à la hauteur. Sample, paroles folles, sons extra-terrestres, délires absolus couchés sur des CD dont la promotion fut plus qu'hasardeuse : lors des "tournées", le groupe changeait de nom quasiment tous les soirs, rendant pour leurs fans la vie aussi impossible quhumainement il est possible de le faire juste avant de tomber dans des envies suicidaires !

Mon album préféré est "Siamois des oreilles". Allez savoir pourquoi il fut il y a peu encore disponible sur un site de vente par correspondance qui commence par C et se termine par Discount.com. D'où venait cette cargaison de CD sortie du fond des ages ? Mystère.




​ 
Bon, il reste quelques traces de ce Viandox musical. Ici (écoutez absolument les titres 13, 14 et 15), et sur le site officiel, dont la dernière mise à jour doit dater de l'ère secondaire.

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas : c'est pas grave !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

S.A.S est un grand malade. Les frères Lefdup.  :love: 

Juste avant d'être interrompu par Sa majesté, j'étais en train d'écouter complétement autre chose : O.V. Wright.

On ne trouve pas grand chose sur lui, mais c'est un grand de la soul music. J'ai cherché, en vain, des réeditions de vieux LP's. Nada. Il existe une compilation qui tient la route. 
C'est un type de Memphis, Tennessee, mort en 1980. 
Une de ces chansons est très connu : "That's how strong my love is". Normal, Otis Redding l'a chanté. 

Il a une voix d'enfer. Surtout à la fin, dans son dernier album de 1979. Il a 41 ans et ses excès le ratrappent. Un inconnu notoire. :love:


----------



## Patamach (2 Mai 2006)

Dans le genre electro barrée j'aimais bien DEVO qui ont connu leur heure de gloire début/milieu des 80s.
La première fois que je les ai entendu ils reprennaient Satisfaction des Stones avec pleins de bip et de blop partout. Un vrai délire.
Plus tard j'ai decouvert leur discographie, des albums chewing gum a mastiquer 1H ou 
2 et à balancer faute de consistance. Mais bon ca reste de l'electro rigolo diablement efficace.
Pour la petite histoire le chanteur, Mark Mothersbaugh, s'est ensuite illustré comme compositeur de musiques de films (La vie aquatique, la famille Tenenbaum, ...)







Un de leurs meilleurs albums, déguisés en patates ils font l'apologie de l'inutile et du dérisoire:






:style:


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mai 2006)

MHHHHHHH, ça me donne faim, je sais pas pourquoi...






pour la suite


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'esprit de l'intervention d'Amok j'aime bcp un groupe au son révolutionnaire (à son époque ...) et qui lui aussi a bien vieilli même si leur dernière production (Waiting for The Siren's call) est un peu laborieuse: New Order ou comment l'electro s'invite aussi bien sur les dancefloors que dans votre salon intime les charantaises au pied au coin du feu et mémère au tricot
> 
> La formule est simple: lignes de basses omniprésentes et ritournelles pop electroniques. Ce sont  eux qui m'ont ouvert les portes de la musique electro en 86
> 
> ...


C'est curieux, le changement : j'ai écouté ce disque avec passion pendant des années, sans être gêné par la voix maladroite de Barney et le côté un peu stéréotypé de la musique de NO.
Et puis 10-15 ans plus tard, la magie n'opère plus sur moi.
Et finalement, mon album préféré reste Power, Lies and Corruption (et son Fantin-Latour). Avec quelques morceaux épars (on oubliera charitablement l'hymne pour l'équipe de football anglaise ...).

@ Amok :est-il vraiment intéressant de dire _pourquoi_ on aime ou on aime pas ?
Le côté kaléïdoscope du fil, pour puéril qu'il soit, en garde une certaine fraîcheur : tout le monde partout tout le temps s'étale sur ses choix en essayant de prouver qu'il a raison. Ici, c'est seulement : j'aime / j'aime pas avec un peu de 'juste là maintenant ...'
Et quand on aime pas, il suffit de regarder ailleurs, là où les nuages sont plus beaux.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre electro barrée j'aimais bien DEVO qui ont connu leur heure de gloire début/milieu des 80s.
> La première fois que je les ai entendu ils reprennaient Satisfaction des Stones avec pleins de bip et de blop partout. Un vrai délire.
> Plus tard j'ai decouvert leur discographie, des albums chewing gum a mastiquer 1H ou
> 2 et à balancer faute de consistance. Mais bon ca reste de l'electro rigolo diablement efficace.
> ...



Voilà un excellent groupe, qui n'a pas décollé, finalement. Leurs deux premiers disques étaient dévastateurs mais ils n'ont pas poussé dans cette voie rockonoclaste.
Quand je dis leurs deux premiers disques, c'est :
- la somme de leurs singles d'avant Brian Eno
- le disque produit par Brian Eno (Q:Are We Not Men ? A:We Are Devo)
Ce dernier reste parfaitement écoutable car le son (essentiel) tient la route. Eno, quoi.

Là, tout en écrivant, c'est "Nice work if you can get it" en solo par *Monk* ("Monk Alone").
Le genre de morceau qui m'enlève définitivement toute velléité de reprendre le piano ...


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> @ Amok :est-il vraiment intéressant de dire _pourquoi_ on aime ou on aime pas ?
> Le côté kaléïdoscope du fil, pour puéril qu'il soit, en garde une certaine fraîcheur : tout le monde partout tout le temps s'étale sur ses choix en essayant de prouver qu'il a raison. Ici, c'est seulement : j'aime / j'aime pas avec un peu de 'juste là maintenant ...'
> Et quand on aime pas, il suffit de regarder ailleurs, là où les nuages sont plus beaux.


Qui a parlé de "prouver que l'on a raison" ? Decidemment, j'en arrive à vraiment me poser la question de savoir quelle langue il faut parler ici. Expliquer (en gros) de qui on parle, des influences, bref, faire un descriptif qui va donner envie au lecteur de poursuivre la découverte ou pas, c'est vouloir _imposer_ selon toi ?

Bon, allez-y : faites vos fils-blogs sans textes qui permettent à certains de gonfler le compteur. Tant que ca dure, profitez-en.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Amok, faut qu'on cause grave un de ces 4 par ichat je crois
> 
> En fait, là, tu essaies de me séduire c'est ça ?   :love: je sais que j'ai une passion débordante pour le corps et l'âme de Daaaave mais bon, là c'est tellement évident que tu me fais du pied avec cet album. Arrête tout de suite, tu n'y arriveras pas :rateau: . Je suis prêt à certaines bassesses pour un peu de DM mais, là c'est pas assez  :rose:
> Même la moitié des posteurs de _Kelle musique_ aurait pu écrire ton texte (j'ai apprécié en connaisseur) : ils n'ont droit de poster ici que s'ils engagent à s'inscrire au fan-club et à réciter le *Never Let me down again* avant chaque repas
> ...


et bien, je t'en félicite, c'est vraiment de la balle    

tiens, j'vas essayer de te bouler, mais j'suis pas sur... (que Vbull veuille bien)


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

@Amok : Pourquoi diable prends-tu la mouche dès que quelqu'un exprime une (légère) divergence ?
Franchement, je pige pas. 
Je ne dis pas que tu cherches à imposer tes goûts, pas du tout. On est dans un monde où l'on passe son temps (beaucoup de temps) à décortiquer le moindre choix, le moindre souhait, la moindre réalisation du moindre "quelqu'un". Donc, on peut concevoir que cela repose de simplement envoyer en l'air l'intitulé de ce qu'on écoute.
C'est peut-être nul, ça, je veux bien. Mais je dois aimer être nul, tout bonnement.


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2006)

Bompi : il ne s'agit pas de prendre la mouche mais d'être las d'avoir à expliquer en permanence que ces sujets de *plusieurs centaines de pages* dans lesquels il n'y a qu'une suite de smilleys ou de pochettes de disques etc... Sont saoulants. Que l'on parle musique, pas de problème, que chacun fasse un post avec la volonté de faire découvrir aux lecteurs un groupe inconnu, pas de soucis, bien au contraire. Qu'il y ait débat, discussion sur le thème j'en serai vraiment ravi. Mais un post avec une pochette ne permet pas le débat, il impose. Pour peu que l'on décroche deux jours, impossible de suivre tous les artistes cités parce que dans la majorité des cas il n'y a _aucune indication minimale_ sur le type de musique : pas de lien, pas de descriptif, rien. Ca se résume à "voila ce que j'écoute, je vous le dit et si vous avez envie de connaitre, démerdez vous pour trouver les liens interessants (ne serait-ce que pour savoir de quel type de musique il s'agit), moi je m'en tamponne vu que je vous ai dit ce que j'aimais et que c'est tout ce qui compte".

Résultat : vu que tout le monde a des tas de trucs incroyablement géniaux à dire tout cela se transforme en fils à rallonge, suivis par deux ou trois initiés chomeurs qui ont le temps de ne pas décrocher. La première des choses à faire lorsque l'on participe à un forum et que l'on veut qu'un sujet dure est de considérer le lecteur. Et cela signifie ne pas pisser partout trois gouttes mais faire ce qu'il faut pour engager une vraie discussion. Sors le nez de tes sujets et regarde la gueule du bar en ce moment : ca vire à l'annuaire de blogs ou de fils à ralonge qui sont à 95% vides.

Il ne s'agit pas QUE de faire des sujets interessants ou formidables, je ne dis pas ca. Mais au moins que ceux qui durent aient de la consistance. Et celui-ci n'en a pas en l'état.


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Mai 2006)

En ce qui me concerne je trouve TRES enrichissant la façon qu'a eu AMOK de présenter ce qu'il écoute.
Je ne pourrais pas faire ça pour chaque disque que j'écoute faute de temps, ou meme d'envie parfois, mais une chose est sure: 

pour qui a envie de lire ce fil de façon différente, et pour qui a envie d'APPRENDRE, je trouve ça particulièrement constructif.

Ensuite, comme pour tout, chacun est libre de détailler ou non ses gouts. 
D'autant plus que je suis sur qu'individuellement, nous ne connaissons pas 90% de ces artistes qui nous passent sous les yeux tout au long de ce fil interminable. 
Alors pour peu que l'on ait quelqu'un qui nous explique les choses.. que demander de plus 
 

*DW*


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et celui-ci n'en a pas en l'état.



Sauf pour quelques posts car bien sûr, comme d'habitude, certains font l'effort d'y participer d'une façon bandante.


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2006)

J'aime les drapeaux à croix blanche dans ce genre d'histoire.





Peut-on faire baisser la pression ?  

Là je pense au fond et à la forme. une partie concerne le fil, l'autre pas vraiment.
Je réagirai un peu plus tard, j'ai juste parlé à certains des belligérants.

Sinon, pour parler de ce que j'écoute (et je sais que je ne suis pas top au niveau de mon expression, mais je m'applique), un CD sorti en 2003, Turtle Bay Country Club avec _Universal Monstershark_. C'est un allemand, Matthias Arfmann qui fait ça.
Un album bien cool, plein de soleil, imaginez-vous sur ce ponton, vous êtes dans les Keys ou aux Bermudes, vous avez un petit verre de rhum blanc ou une bière légère, vous avez la peau salée et chaude de votre journée, et vous allez bientot rentrer au bungalow faire cuire le poisson dans du citron vert, avec un peu de sel et de l'huile d'olive pour faire joli. 

Un mélange de pop, hip-hop, électro tranquille, reaggae, ragga (mais un tout petit peu, c'est comme la muscade, j'aime pas quand y'en a trop)

Un de mes morceaux préférés: *Part Of The Industry*






_Edit: Lapsus _


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2006)

ben je vais ouvrir un débat: les groupes qui feraient mieux de ne sortir que des EP et pas des albums complets:





voilà ça c'est du super EP. l'album sorti un peu plus tard est décevant.

idem pour The Duke Spirit dont l'album n'est pas la hauteur de l'EP:


----------



## macarel (2 Mai 2006)

Là c'est surtout l'echo a bande qui me rend nostalgique


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (2 Mai 2006)

puis ça :


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mai 2006)

le numéro 5 de Echoman me donne envie d'aller danser....

Sinon, j'écoute un mix de Ellen Alien vs. 2 Raumwohnung & Andre Galluzi - @ Ostgut Club Berlin (01.01.2004)

Très bon mix, très bon club.... 

http://berghain.de/


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Présentement, j´écoute Los seys líbros del Delphín de música de *Luys de Narvaez [c.1500-après 1555]*, magnifiquement interprétés par *Hopkinson Smith* à la vihuela de mano (sorte de guitare espagnole).
Riches mélodies, ornementation à l'avenant. Musique plutôt intimiste qu'extravertie.
Toute une époque


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sauf pour quelques posts car bien sûr, comme d'habitude, certains font l'effort d'y participer d'une façon bandante.



Je pense que tu fais allusion à Sonnyboy    

sinon, là tout de suite, j'écoute un fou ! Et comme beaucoup de fous, ce qu'il fait est génial ! 

LEE "Scratch" PERRY et ses UPSETTERS avec un des meilleurs albums de dub 






Oui je sais, j'en ai déjà parlé, mais quand on aime ....


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2006)

Chhhtttt !! Tais-toi, il pourrait rappliquer ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

*Album* : (probablement) Ana Never
*Groupe* : Ana Never
*Origine* : Subotica, Serbie-Montenegro
*Label* : Fokus (pour la Serbie)
*Je fais le Pitch* : Premier album de ce groupe serbe formé en 2002 influencé par les groupes phares de la scène "post-rock" de Montreal et d'Austin mais également par des groupes "pop" comme Tindersticks, Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds, Cat Power ou Lambchop. L'ensemble est à la Godspeed You ! Black Emperor et à la EITS avec de longues envolées et des samples de voix. A découvrir - il faut aimer les longues plages dépassant allègrement le 1/4 heure 
*Ecoute* : 3 titres en téléchargement sur leur site


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (2 Mai 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

Tuxedomoon. 

Le bla-bla c'est *ici.*

Le son c'est *là.*







J'aime. Je ne saurais  « pamphleter » le pourquoi du comment. J'aime.


----------



## jojofk (2 Mai 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> *Album* : (probablement) Ana Never
> *Groupe* : Ana Never
> *Origine* : Subotica, Serbie-Montenegro
> *Label* : Fokus (pour la Serbie)
> ...



merci!, c'a l'air chouette...


----------



## ptite_souris16 (2 Mai 2006)

(entre autres...)

*Goane*

un ch'ti siffle: ) groupe du Nord !!! :love: 
Sont vraiment  

A écouter......






Je réitère.... mais ils sont aux *Sentiers des Halles à Paris le 20/05/06* ,
et organisent _(avec l'Oreille est Hardie et le Collectif "Je suis là")_
un *festival à St-Julien-Molin-Molette (42) les 3 et 4 juin*,
avec _concerts_ (dont *Mano Solo*), _peintures, cinema, peintomaton, déambulations, expositions, blind-tests, théâtres......_. !!!

Venez nombreux.......   (sont pas encore très connus, mais le mérite..., faut les aider.....  )


----------



## olivier1969 (2 Mai 2006)

le dernier Placebo est terrible ....


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Ca fait un bail que je les écoute ceux la


----------



## Melounette (3 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes morceaux préférés: *Part Of The Industry*


Ah ce que j'aime bien tes choix. Ca me tente à fond. J'y plonge.Meuhrci bien. 
Après y a chépuki qui a posté le dernier album du fils de Bob Marley(ouais ouais, j'ai pas son nom, je sais ça la fout mal), bin j'aime bien dis donc.
Et bon, au milieu de mes trucs rock pour tout péter chez moi que d'ailleurs c'est déjà tout pété, j'écoute des trucs un peu girlies, genre jazzy avec un brin latino, et hormonalement ça le fait. 
Donc en ce moment je suis là dessus :




Eliane Elias "Dreamer"

Elle a une voix bien chaude et rauque comme j'aime. Musicalement, ça fait pas trop pub orangina ou chépaquoi.C'est tout tranquillou, pour un bon vin et des bougies. Ca marche aussi pour les câlins.:love: 

P.S. : C'est marrant ce débat sur les goûts et les couleurs. On s'en fout non ? En plus si ça doit marquer le glas de ce fil, ça va pas le faire du tout. J'adore ce thread, pitié my loving modos, ne me l'enlevez pas.\o/ C'est le seul où j'arrive à peu près à m'y retrouver. Et en plus musicalement, j'ai découvert plein d'artistes. Merci.


----------



## Melounette (3 Mai 2006)

Wohlolo, help me, j'arrive pas à réduire mon image.


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Wohlolo, help me, j'arrive pas à réduire mon image.




Tu peux l'héberger sur ImageShack et soit mettre la vignette avec le lien vers la grande image, soit utiliser le script de redimensionnement. 
Plus d'infos dans ma signature.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis teo, quel est ce groupe?!? 

 


Journée chargée aujourd'hui, je passe en coup de vent. 
Hier soir, ce matin, et aussi demain c'est ça : 






Le nouveau Pearl Jam. On en a déjà parlé ici. Fedo je crois. 
On les avait perdu avec Riot Act et Binaural, LP's que je n'apprécie pas. Et là on les retrouve. Je ne sais pas encore si il a la classe de Vitalogy, mais aux première écoutes... disons que ça le fait.  Au moins un bon Vs. leur second album. 
... ouf, prions pour le nouvel RHCP soit bien aussi. Mais ça, j'en suis moins sûr.
Bonne journée, Bonnes écoutes.


----------



## heroe (3 Mai 2006)

The Pipettes
_Your kisses Are Wasted On Me_...
bon, elles ont pas inventé la poudre, motown est passé par la,
mais je trouve ça sympa...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Mai 2006)

Back in time!
Un p'tit retour aux sources du tripotage de vinyle....


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2006)

Miossec - Boire


----------



## olibox (3 Mai 2006)

Toute une époque !

Le temps du bon new waiff!

"Just a love song" est un morceau que je trouve très bon !


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2006)

Depuis hier soir, en boucle....

"10,000 Days", le nouvel album de Tool 

  :love:








Magnifique... tout simplement... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Depuis hier soir, en boucle....
> 
> "10,000 Days", le nouvel album de Tool
> 
> ...



mon fils l'a acheté hier  un vrai fan!!

pour ne pas dire que j'interviens pour rien dans ce fil:hein: 
pour info pour ceux que çà intéresse sur ce groupe, il va au concert le 28 juin à paris


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> pour ne pas dire que j'interviens pour rien dans ce fil:hein:
> pour info pour ceux que çà intéresse sur ce groupe, il va au concert le 28 juin à paris



AHHH TAIS TOI! 
Je peux pas y aller, j'ai un concours 2 jours après !


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Bonne experience  et très bon en concert


----------



## MrStone (3 Mai 2006)

Pour une fois différent de ce que produit habituellement le label du ninja : 
Fink, _Biscuits for breakfast_





du bon acoustique, ce garçon a certainement un bel avenir 

Pour les curieux, une vidéo de _pretty little thing_  sur son site, ainsi que la possibilité d'écouter des extraits de la totalité de l'album en streaming.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Mai 2006)




----------



## Melounette (3 Mai 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Depuis hier soir, en boucle....
> 
> "10,000 Days", le nouvel album de Tool
> 
> ...


Meeeeeow.:love: Je viens de découvrir et j'adore. Avec le chanteur du Perfect Circle dedans c'est top. Et moi non plus, je ne pourrais pas aller au concert, boulot, boulot. Fais chier, ça doit déchirer sa culotte à la mémère en live.\o/


----------



## r0m1 (3 Mai 2006)

En ce moment c'est buddah bar VI , bonne petite compil pour commencer doucement une soirée, ou se reposer une apres midi de lendemain de fête  .... 
style lounge, électro, quelques sonorités orientales.... ma foi c'est une bon mélange que tout ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est buddah bar VI , bonne petite compil pour commencer doucement une soirée, ou se reposer une apres midi de lendemain de fête  ....
> style lounge, électro, quelques sonorités orientales.... ma foi c'est une bon mélange que tout ça



Mais c'est quoi cette mode de faire de la musique d'ascenseur comme ça...:mouais:


----------



## r0m1 (3 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi cette mode de faire de la musique d'ascenseur comme ça...:mouais:



Je te trouve un peu dur quand même !!!  C'est vrai qu'à côté d'un bon noir dez' c'est un peu fade, mais j'aime bien quand même


----------



## twk (3 Mai 2006)

Je hait cette chanteuse en temps normal, mais bon faut avouer que j'aime bien sa dernière chanson alors pourquoi pas  je suis dans ma période "je t'aime pas mais j'aime bien une de tes chansons"


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2006)

Tu ne peux plus aller quelque part sans tomber sur ces daubes, c'est juste chiant. A croire que tous les mecs qui savent pas quoi faire font des compils comme ça.

Même Saint Germain on dirait de la bonne musique à côté, c'est dire...


----------



## r0m1 (3 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux plus aller quelque part sans tomber sur ces daubes, c'est juste chiant. A croire que tous les mecs qui savent pas quoi faire font des compils comme ça.
> 
> Même Saint Germain on dirait de la bonne musique à côté, c'est dire...



Je ne vais malheureusement donc pas arriver à te convertir ne serait ce qu'un peu... ça doit être un problème de génération , j'ai encore des oreilles jeunes 




----------------> je sors :rose:[x]​

edit: promis je reviens avec de la vraie musique dans pas longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

je ne pense pas que ce soit une histoire de vraie musique ou pas ici, chacun ses goûts il me semble:hein: j'ai personnellement des goûts très ecclectiques concernant la musique et suis ouverte à toutes nouveautés et ne juge en aucun cas ceux des autres  

pour ma part, en ce moment  c'est gainsbarg, c'est ringard? 
je réécoute toutes les paroles de ses chansons avec beaucoup de nostalgie, souvenirs, etc. un grand Mr


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2006)

​  Bonheur absolu des programmateurs et des illustrateurs musicaux qui en ont pioché à peu près tous les morceaux, le premier album de Seal, sorti en 1991, n'a pas pris une ride. Inutile d'en dire plus : vous devez être 99% a le connaitre, ou du moins à avoir entendu au moins une dizaine de fois le single "Crazy (Vidéo)". Ce mec a un physique, et une ****** de voix.​


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​   Bonheur absolu des programmateurs et des illustrateurs musicaux qui en ont pioché à peu près tous les morceaux, le premier album de Seal, sorti en 1991, n'a pas pris une ride. Inutile d'en dire plus : vous devez être 99% a le connaitre, ou du moins à avoir entendu au moins une dizaine de fois le single "Crazy (Vidéo)". Ce mec a un physique, et une ****** de voix.​



Pas mieux. Un album superbe.:love:


----------



## fedo (3 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Meeeeeow.:love: Je viens de découvrir et j'adore. Avec le chanteur du Perfect Circle dedans c'est top. Et moi non plus, je ne pourrais pas aller au concert, boulot, boulot. Fais chier, ça doit déchirer sa culotte à la mémère en live.\o/


je te conseille l'album précédent, Lateralus de 2001. à mon humble avis c'est le sommet de Tool avec Aenima de 1996. dans 10000 days, certains riff ressemblent étrangement à ceux de Lateralus.
je trouve qu'il n' y a pas de titres supers forts comme dans Aenima (stink fist, forty six and two, herion) ou comme dans Lateralus (schizm, ticks and leeches, parabola, disposition, lateralis):


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Back in time!



Très bon ca GrandMaster Flash...
Je suis très Hip Hop Old School, avec Public Enemy  Run DMC :rateau: et surtout... les BEASTIE BOYS!!!:love:


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2006)

Public enemy LE seul Groupe hip hop Rap LE vrai  :style: :king: THE best :love: 

(même si j'écoute les Tokyo/Overtones en ce moment... )


----------



## mikoo (3 Mai 2006)




----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Public enemy LE seul Groupe hip hop Rap LE vrai  :style: :king: THE best :love:
> 
> (même si j'écoute les Tokyo/Overtones en ce moment... )



C'était la bonne époque quand même...
"Check it out...Bring the noise!"


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2006)

L'excellentissime album...:love:...


----------



## Burzum (3 Mai 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "voila ce que j'écoute, je vous le dit et si vous avez envie de connaitre, démerdez vous pour trouver les liens interessants (ne serait-ce que pour savoir de quel type de musique il s'agit), moi je m'en tamponne vu que je vous ai dit ce que j'aimais et que c'est tout ce qui compte".


----------



## DandyWarhol (3 Mai 2006)

Je ne sais pas vous mais.. revenir à Thiéfaine de temps en temps.. c'est trop planant..


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2006)

Toujours FriskyRadio mais le nouveau Podcast # 47 avec Lee Coombs, deux heures de très bonne électro. Des bons passages acid, un zeste de Gorillaz, j'aime ça. Je sais pas si on danse bien à la plage, mais sur le balcon ou la terrasse... si vos voisins sont d'accord  



			
				Podcast a dit:
			
		

> Lee Coombs brings you the soundtrack of the summer. This mix gets you geared up for the beach and gets you jumping from start to finish. A must in every playlist!


_

Jahrom et Malow, Mado, Purfils :love: 
_


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2006)

Je viens de visionner "Punk Attitude" et .... je me suis fait avoir !  






Pour qui n'aurait jamais entendu parler des RAMONES, qui penserait qu'Iggy POP n'est qu'un forfait téléphonique et j'en passe des meilleurs, ce reportage est instructif. On regrettera juste qu'il n'y ait que des extraits de vidéos car c'est frustrant !

Pour les autres, passez votre chemin et allez directement au 2ème DVD qui parle de tout ce qui entourait le punk (mode, labels, fanzines, influences ...).  C'est la première fois que je vois des "bonus" supérieurs au film lui même ! 

Bref, déçu par ce reportage qui est quand même signé Don Letts 
(auteur par contre d'un excellent documentaire sur l'histoire des CLASH "Westway to the World").

Bref, soyez punk, volez-le pour le 2ème DVD !


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Mai 2006)

Premier post dans ce thread, j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu les 110 pages :rose: 
En ce moment je tourne à Da Silva, iTunes a certainement arrêté de compter l'Indécision - Track #2 
Aussi Jack Johnson ...


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (3 Mai 2006)

Metsatoll - Hiiekoda

suivi de : 





Sopor Aeternus - Dead Lover Sarabande face two


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2006)

*Interlude personnel à usage informatif* 
en rapport direct avec l'irruption d'Amok et SB sur le fil lundi soir,
la réaction de MacMarco et celles aussi diverses et variées qui ont suivi​
*Pourquoi une réaction de ma part:*
Je me sens un peu obligé de répondre, comme je suis le plus gros flo... :rateau:  posteur ici et que je suis un... hum...  pilier du Bar. Et aussi car comme membre, j'aime ce fil, avec ses qualités et ses défauts. Je me base sur mes 18-20 mois dans les différentes versions du fil, un chat avec MacMarco et un autre avec Amok mardi.

Si vous avez lu les réactions des uns et des autres, vous avez pu comprendre que, comme d'autres fils, ce fil est en sursis. Trop de monde, trop de posts, apparemment trop peu d'intérêt dans sa forme actuelle pour les gérants et modérateurs de ce Bar. Je suis un peu étonné mais bon, c'est comme ça et je peux l'accepter. Comme tout pilier, je ne fais qu'être là. Chuis pas le proprio. 

Dans mon post précédent, je vous disais (de) réfléchir au fond et la forme de la question.

*Sur le fond, pas mal de choses à dire.*
(Rappel du fond: le fil et son éventuelle fermeture)


L'origine: le fil original:  
Allez lire les 50 premiers messages, vous vous ferez une idée sur ce qu'il était à la base et sur son évolution. A ce niveau, hormis l'accélération des posts, l'idée de départ a très vite évolué mais on reste actuellement dans l'idée de départ.

L'époque: *27/12/2001*, 06h16 par blob
A cette époque, il y a avait moins de monde sur macgé... ça se sent, la première année, il y a même une période incroyable de 11 mois de sommeil, avec une première remontée du fil par *Camisol* (Post 78). 100 post en un an en gros. Vous voyez la différence ?

Réflexion personnelle
Certain-es qui me connaissent un peu mieux, savent que depuis quelques mois, je dis que je floode sur _Kelle musik_. Certains en rigolent ou me disent que ce n'est pas du flood, mais après une période _off_ de quelques semaines cet automne (on s'en sort très bien), j'ai un peu réfléchi car y'avait des trucs qui me gênaient et d'autres qui me plaisaient toujours sur _Kelle musique_.

*Ca me plait pas:*
je poste un peu trop, c'est du quasi flood et j'ai moins le temps de lire les autres, de rechercher ce qui pourrait m'intéresser. C'est quand même ça la base; découvrir les gouts des autres.

certaines pages m'ennuient parfois
20 listes de 15 morceaux, c'est ennuyeux à mourir :rateau: 
des pochettes sans titre ça peut donner envie mais bon...  :rateau: 
des noms sans pochette, c'est aussi ennuyeux à mourir :rateau: 

Plus personnel, certaines batailles rangées autour de certains artistes. J'ai essayé de modérer certaines pages, mais parfois j'ai envie de me casser: ce n'est pas à mon avis le fil "_Kel artistes vous fait gerber et comment le casser au mieux en ridiculisant les uns et les autres qui l'apprécient"_ Qu'on déteste Camille ou Sardou: Oui je comprend. Mais à la base qui ici peut se permettre de juger que tel artiste est une ***** et qu'un autre est un génie ? Bon, y'a l'humour mais bon, des fois ça passe pas et on est blessé. Rappelez-vous vos premières écoutes, moi j'ai commencé avec Anne Sylvestre, JS Bach, Daniel Guichard, Mozart, Karen Chéryl et Village People  Comme disait  Pitch à mes débuts par ici fin 2004: "Teo revient de loin"  Vous aussi sans doute. 

*J'adoOore:*
Lire 2-3 lignes de x ou y sur un album, ça me donne envie, un certain feeling positif ou inversément un rejet. Certains le font et ne le faisant pas moi-même régulièrement, j'apprécie d'autant plus. Inutile de dire que je préfère 2 lignes "autoproduites" qu'une demi-page empruntées à un mag' en ligne ou sur un dossier de presse du label.

Découvrir un artiste qui devient vite indispensable ici. Me dire que j'y découvre bel et bien des choses.

Cliquer sur une pochette et arriver sur une page d'info, sur un site ouebe, ou même sur une page iTunes ou Amazon. Ca permet d'aider à la découverte. Ce clic permet de passer le mur des 2-3 clics suivants qui bloque en général la majorité des internautes.
Certains le font et ne le faisant pas moi-même régulièrement, j'apprécie d'autant plus

Une vue synthétique sur le post: un des premiers qui graphiquement m'a attiré l'il en relisant rapidement le fil original, c'est un post  (le 184e) de *[MGZ]Slug*: pas de description mais c'est clean et lisible. Dernièrement, *fig. 5* nous fait son _Pitch_  sans rien demander à personne dans une fiche synthétique plutôt bien foutue. J'apprécie beaucoup ce genre d'attention, comme graphiste et comme lecteur. Et c'est abordable par tous vu la simplicité des formulaires de réponses. On peut ne pas aimer mais au moins c'est clair.

Ecrire 2-3 lignes ou 25 lignes sur un morceau, un album. J'aime vraiment. Je ne parle que rarement de la qualité d'enregistrement ou d'éxécution (je n'ai pas fait de musique, jamais joué d'instruments). Je préfère parler plutôt de l'émotion, du moment de la découverte, des ambiances, des images. Vous me connaissez, pas ? je le fais pas systématiquement mais quand je le poste, j'ai re-écris au moins 2 fois le texte. Ca prend du temps. Je le sais bien. mais c'est je l'espère pas trop déagréable à lire.

Me rendre compte que malgré tout ce que je peux écouter chaque jour sur mon iPod ou sur mon Mac, nous écoutons ici des choses totalement différentes et sur laquelle chacun-e se retrouve parfois. Des affinités se font, sur un disque (j'adore SM et ses envolées sur les Cure :love: ), sur un avatar, sur une phrase ou deux. Parfois c'est l'inverse: on s'est pas compris. Ca m'est arrivé avec un membre et on a mis 6 mois à se reparler et à s'apprécier (il se reconnaitra  ). 



*Sur la forme, pas mal de choses à dire, aussi.*
(Rappel: Amok vient mettre un peu de son humour si particulier sur le fil, en espérant qu'on comprenne qu'il faut changer de façon de poster)


Je le lui ai dit à propos d'un autre sujet et cette fois-ci encore: ça passe rarement bien auprès des personnes concernées par le premier message (Mamyblue pour l'occasion) et des autres posteurs qui ont du mal à comprendre le message (moi y compris) dont Macmarco qui a pris le parti de réagir (  ). Il a fait amende honorable depuis sur ce point (Paris-Compostelle). Enfin, j'ai compris cela dans ce sens.
On doit pas avoir le même humour ou la même intelligence. Je ne comprend pas toujours sa manière de modérer et d'être sur les forums (mais c'est pas récent) même si j'apprécie par moment le personnage et ce qu'il poste.

*MAIS !* une chose importante et qu'Amok m'a dite aussi quand on s'est parlé: _"Vous me connaissez bien, depuis le temps"_.
Et c'est vrai. Et j'en déduis depuis le temps que les Admins et Modos du site le connaissent et considèrent que cette façon de faire peut passer et qu'il doit y avoir plus de bon que de mauvais dans sa modération. Dont acte. 

Après, soyons pragmatiques: nous avons le choix:
Rester et accepter cette modération et ce qui en découle  
Ouvrir un fil Révolution 3 ou 4 ou 5, je ne sais plus 
Vous casser du forum ou de KM et en trouver un plus adapté à vos sensiblilités 
Acheter un PC et venir troller de temps en temps 


____________________​
Voilà, je crois que j'ai fait un peu le tour. C'est ma réflexion sur ce fil. Certains vont trouver que cela ne méritait pas autant. D'autres vont apprécier, d'autres non, certains vont se dire _"Mais quelle suffisance de penser que cela nous intéresse"_. Pas très grave. S'il n'a pas d'intérêt il sera vite oublié.
Cette histoire a eu au moins le mérite d'ouvrir réflexions et échanges. Ca pourrait être à mon avis étendu à d'autres parties du Bar. Donc, quelque part, merci à Amok et à merci à Macmarco 

Ce fil me manquerait un petit moment s'il était supprimé, mais bon en même temps, nul n'est irremplaçable et un fil encore moins. De plus, les forums gratuits c'est pas fait pour les chiens s'il y a des KMHardcore Fans. Et il y a aussi, _Last.fm_, dans un autre style*.
Je vais de mon côté essayer de faire ce que je vous dis. Après, à vous de voir de votre côté 
Je serai ravi de vous lire sur le *fond de la question*. Ici, par MP ou par iChat ou MSN.  Ici, il n'y aura pas forcément de réponse (immédiate ou pas) de ma part.
Sur la *forme*, c'est pas vraiment le sujet ici, donc à mon avis, vous oubliez 

Bonjour chez vous 

_Pour des raisons de lisibilité, si vous me citez, ne citez pas tout: sinon ce fil va devenir vite illisible: en 4 citations, on fera deux pages. Et si vous coupez dedans, n'oubliez pas les (...), c'est appréciable._

_* Cela fait maintenant 2 ans que j'y suis inscrit et 50'000 écoutes plus tard (c'est en gros ce que j'ai écouté sur mon Mac en deux ans), le site a sacrément évolué, tout en restant un site d'écoute en streaming légal, gratuit et sans publicité, avec des possibilités d'échanges de points de vue et de découvertes absolument incroyables. Un groupe macgeneration existe, ouvert avec la complicité de Pitchfork. Ce n'est pas le même genre de posts, un autre rythme. C'est beaucoup plus un complément à "Kelle musique" que ce forum n'a ni la vocation ni la capacité de remplacer  _


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Public enemy LE seul Groupe hip hop Rap LE vrai  :style: :king: THE best :love:
> 
> (même si j'écoute les Tokyo/Overtones en ce moment... )



ça va pas non, le seul c'est : les beastie boys :king: :king: :king: :king: :love: 

pour mémoire :


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2006)

les blancs ne savent pas sauter   ....


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

A ecouter dans le noir :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

En réaction au post de teo, , j'écoute cet album : 






*Lofofora*, _Le fond et la forme_.

C'est l'avant-dernier album studio (janvier 2003) de ce fabuleux groupe de métal français. Une guitare lourde, un duo Basse-Batterie atomique et un gueulard à en faire palir les modérateurs du bar.  
En concert, une expérience unique. 

Bon, faut aimer le genre... c'est pas vraiment ce qu'on appelle du _easy listening_. 

Bonne journée, bonnes écoutes


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2006)

Un grand monsieur...Joe Jackson, Big World...


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2006)

*Interlude personnel à usage informatif* 
en rapport direct avec l'irruption d'Amok et SB sur le fil lundi soir,
la réaction de MacMarco et celles aussi diverses et variées qui ont suivi​ 

*Sur la forme, pas mal de choses à dire, aussi.*
(Rappel: Amok vient mettre un peu de son humour si particulier sur le fil, en espérant qu'on comprenne qu'il faut changer de façon de poster)
Je le lui ai dit à propos d'un autre sujet et cette fois-ci encore: ça passe rarement bien auprès des personnes concernées par le premier message (Mamyblue pour l'occasion) et des autres posteurs qui ont du mal à comprendre le message (moi y compris) dont Macmarco qui a pris le parti de réagir (  ). Il a fait amende honorable depuis sur ce point (Paris-Compostelle). Enfin, j'ai compris cela dans ce sens.
On doit pas avoir le même humour ou la même intelligence. Je ne comprend pas toujours sa manière de modérer et d'être sur les forums (mais c'est pas récent) même si j'apprécie par moment le personnage et ce qu'il poste.
*MAIS !* une chose importante et qu'Amok m'a dite aussi quand on s'est parlé: _"Vous me connaissez bien, depuis le temps"_.
Et c'est vrai. Et j'en déduis depuis le temps que les Admins et Modos du site le connaissent et considèrent que cette façon de faire peut passer et qu'il doit y avoir plus de bon que de mauvais dans sa modération. Dont acte. 
Après, soyons pragmatiques: nous avons le choix:
Rester et accepter cette modération et ce qui en découle 
Ouvrir un fil Révolution 3 ou 4 ou 5, je ne sais plus 
Vous casser du forum ou de KM et en trouver un plus adapté à vos sensiblilités 
Acheter un PC et venir troller de temps en temps 


Bonjour teo

C'est un très beau message! Bravo et merci  On se retrouvera plus tard, car je
serais absente une partie de la journée  Grosse bise de mamy


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mai 2006)

Très bon album de JJG.


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> L'excellentissime album...:love:...


 
Connais pas...  ..jamais entendu parler meme.
C'est quoi? (de mon coté je regarderai si je peux trouver quelques extraits)


----------



## richard-deux (4 Mai 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas...  ..jamais entendu parler meme.
> C'est quoi? (de mon coté je regarderai si je peux trouver quelques extraits)



 

History Repeating


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

>


 
:mouais:  



			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> *History Repeating*


 
Ah ça je connais en effet :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (4 Mai 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Ben quoi, tu ne connais la chanson la plus connu des Propellerheads?  

Cela ne reflète pas l'album mais elle est bien cette chanson avec Shirley Bassey. 

Edit: Ah! tu as vu qu'il y avait un lien dans mon précédent post.


----------



## Saltabadil (4 Mai 2006)

Le concert de la dernière tournée de Muse...la version de New Born y est absolument génialissime !!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2006)

Muse ce qui m'agace c'est que le chanteur ne sait pas respirer... faites un peu attention, ensuite vous n'entendrez plus que cela


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

****** c'est bon ca, Muse. J'ai decouvert ca y'a un an seulement (mea culpa). Celui que j'apprecie le moins est Showbiz, et pourtant il est pas mal


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Aller je me met du Muse aussi tient


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Un grand monsieur...Joe Jackson, Big World...


Ce brave JJ. Un peu vieilli, non ?
Mais une pochette avec un dessin de Serge Clerc est toujours bonne à prendre


----------



## Dory (4 Mai 2006)

Depuis hier...

Il passe au Bataclan le 28juin ...


----------



## macarel (4 Mai 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Depuis hier...
> 
> Il passe au Bataclan le 28juin ...


Dommage que j'habite pas Paris  (en général j'en suis plutôt content), j'aurais bien voulu le voir.
C'est vraiment un bassite exeptionel :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

Ouch, le solidsteel Podcast de cette semaine est une vraie tuerie pour ceux qui aiment les 70's. Jetez-vous dessus.


_& the beat goes on..._


----------



## Dory (4 Mai 2006)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que j'habite pas Paris  (en général j'en suis plutôt content), j'aurais bien voulu le voir.



Deux concerts de prévus le 28 et le 29 juin



> C'est vraiment un bassite exeptionel :love:


Compère de Milles Davis..un plaisir à écouter..


----------



## macarel (4 Mai 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Deux concerts de prévus le 28 et le 29 juin
> 
> Compère de Milles Davis..un plaisir à écouter..



N'oublie pas the Brecker Brothers:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Deux concerts de prévus le 28 et le 29 juin
> 
> 
> Compère de Milles Davis..un plaisir à écouter..




à ce propos, je me souviens la dernière fois que j'ai vu miles davis en concert, c'était durant le festival de jazz de Nice, je dirais approximativement en 1988 ou 1989, et ce gentil garçon uvrait à la fois comme bassiste de miles, mais surtout comme canne pour ce dernier, parce que je peux vous dire qu'il avait du se faire un sacré shoot et qu'il aurait eu bien du mal à tenir debout sans lui...


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Un classique


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

Cool cool cool
Cette semaine, iTMS nous propose le premier disque de *Buscemi*, Mocha Supremo, Donc je l'écoute là tout de suite. Sympathoche, rythmé (syncopé même), groovy et tout ça.
Juste avant, c'était Mint de *Alexkid*, admirable morceau où *Jon Hassell* envoûte l'auditeur de ses mélopées. Ça change des chanteuses ineptes (inaptes ?) que l'on peut trouver ailleurs dans quelques titres de l'album qui le contient.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

*B.O de Dead Man,* par Neil Young






Pour moi qu'y n'ai jamais eu d'attirance ou d'affinités particulières avec les protagonistes de la «mouvance woodstockienne» (que je connais très peu par ailleurs...), là je m'incline.  

Cette B.O. est un bijou! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2006)

Exactement le genre de musique tranquille qu'il faut par une chaude après midi un peu nostalgique...


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> *B.O de Dead Man,* par Neil Young
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout pareil : Neil Young (et ses amis), ce n'est vraiment pas mon goût et là, c'est magistral. Faut dire que le film est, lui aussi, magnifique.


----------



## SirG (4 Mai 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:
			
		

> Sopor Aeternus - Dead Lover Sarabande face two




L'amateur de Zlad! serait-il un adepte de l'informe créature du groupe Sopor Aeternus?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce brave JJ. Un peu vieilli, non ?
> Mais une pochette avec un dessin de Serge Clerc est toujours bonne à prendre



joe Jackson vieilli oui comme tout le monde, comme toi aussi  mais de la à ne parler que de la pochette... c'est avant tout un grand monsieur du jazz punk rock soul etc...


----------



## Burzum (4 Mai 2006)

Euh... Que dire ? Je crois que c'est du Punk ( à vérifier)... l'album n'a pas de titre mais il y a 15 chansons ! Ca doit pas être très connu... mais c'est très sympa....


----------



## benjamin (4 Juin 2006)

Après quelques discussions cette semaine sur le devenir de ce sujet, sur son remplacement annoncé par "Coup de c&#339;ur...", il peut être bon de lui laisser poursuivre son chemin.

Cette version 3 venant de fermer, j'invite donc qui de droit à en créer la suivante, v 4.0. En n'oubliant pas de rappeler, dès le message liminaire, que KM ne doit pas recueillir systématiquement le simple titre ou la simple pochette abandonnée du dernier morceau écouté, mais faire découvrir, partager la musique que l'on apprécie. Ce qui passe, au moins, par un message enrichi de quelques lignes (voir l'interlude personnel de teo pour plus de détails).

_Edit: voir ici pour le sujet 4.0.  _


----------

